# Kinetic's VRT Kit!!!



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW!!!! I have a 96 Gti VR6 now VRT!!! I'm running the stage one kit. At 3psi I put down 233whp with 228torque. I got my throttle body fixed and now am running 6psi. Not sure what the HP and TORQUE numbers are. But, I put a [email protected] 1/4 mile in 90degree weather...My 60ft times SUCKED! So, I should have hit 13's. But trackion on street tires is a serious issue! ALL IN ALL! I love my car and can't wait to do the 2nd STAGE!!! Intercooler here I come, or should I say 300whp here I come!!!


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

you should say lsd here i come first !
congratulations though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bokleet (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

How does the car act now? Any lag? Where does the T kick in?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (bokleet)*

Nice !









Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## 4thChirpinGTI (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (wootwoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wootwoot* »_you should say lsd here i come first !
congratulations though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










hahaha but seriously hes right. what good is power if you can't get on the pavment.


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (4thChirpinGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4thChirpinGTI* »_

hahaha but seriously hes right. what good is power if you can't get on the pavment.

What good is power, if you the stock diff will break in half? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_WOW!!!! I have a 96 Gti VR6 now VRT!!! I'm running the stage one kit. At 3psi I put down 233whp with 228torque. I got my throttle body fixed and now am running 6psi. Not sure what the HP and TORQUE numbers are. But, I put a [email protected] 1/4 mile in 90degree weather...My 60ft times SUCKED! So, I should have hit 13's. But trackion on street tires is a serious issue! ALL IN ALL! I love my car and can't wait to do the 2nd STAGE!!! Intercooler here I come, or should I say 300whp here I come!!!












































There's a lot to consider, before you decide to make 300whp, reliably. I'm new to the VW scene, but what I've learned from one of the best in the VW performance industry (who happens to own one of the fastest MK3s in the world - Chris, from Unforgettable SNP - this is not a solicitation, btw...







), is that the our factory drivetrains ARE NOT BULLETPROOF. I'd recommend upgrading your stock differential and clutch, before boosting your way to 300whp. You'll save a lot of trips to the flatbed truck, this way. Look to spend about $1300 more in parts alone, just to run 300whp reliably. You can't just slap on the turbos, and think your car is God - just isn't that simple. Your car WILL BREAK, if you don't have the right parts to sustain the power. Good luck in your efforts!










_Modified by L33TX43RT at 12:16 PM 8-15-2004_


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

how much did u pay for that setup


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (L33TX43RT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33TX43RT* »_
Look to spend about $1300 more in parts alone, just to run 300whp reliably. 

If you spend 1300 in parts you've been had bucko


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (MunKyBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MunKyBoy* »_
If you spend 1300 in parts you've been had bucko









A strong LSD is about $900, and an upgraded clutch is around $300. While everything is apart, you mind as well toss in a lighter flywheel - that's another $300+. Even before tax and/or shipping, you're well passed $1300 already... You may wanna throw fuel components in the mix, too...
What parts were you thinking of? Boost controller and S-AFC? This isn't a Nissan.










_Modified by L33TX43RT at 4:35 PM 8-15-2004_


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

the peloquin is like 710$ with bolt kit


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

the peloquin isnt all that expensive. what gets you is when you add labor into it, it starts to hurt a bit more then. getting an lsd installed is one of those things that makes you wish you were mechanically inclined


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (L33TX43RT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33TX43RT* »_
A strong LSD is about $900, and an upgraded clutch is around $300. While everything is apart, you mind as well toss in a lighter flywheel - that's another $300+. Even before tax and/or shipping, you're well passed $1300 already... You may wanna throw fuel components in the mix, too...
What parts were you thinking of? Boost controller and S-AFC? This isn't a Nissan.









_Modified by L33TX43RT at 4:35 PM 8-15-2004_

Dude, what the hell are you talking about? boost controller? S-AFC? What the hell does tuning have to do with your drive train? I bought my LSD for 700 and my clutch was 300, I spent 1000 on my setup and I probably could have got them cheaper if I would have looked around. 
I don't like light flywheels.. I would rather not have to slip the hell out of my clutch just to get up a hill.


----------



## a3vr6vdubber (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_how much did u pay for that setup

i would also like to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

are you running the stock clutch?


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (wootwoot)*

I have a Quaife!!! LSD already done! Need TIRES!!! Clutch is a Sach's stage one kit! I do need to step up and get a better clutch! As for price? Call Kinetic!!! 


_Modified by shorty54 at 2:51 AM 8-16-2004_


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

well damn boy! quit dropping it so high and get yourself some drag radials. i'd stay away from slicks since they can break drivetrain components easier


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (wootwoot)*

I dropped it at like 2500 and when the turbo spooled the tires strait BROKE loose! then in second my clutch started slipping! I know they are excuses! but, at least i'm trying!!!!


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

thats your problem.. You never drop it unless your running slicks.. Rev it up to about 3000 and slip it till you get moving then drop it.. If done right you will chirp a few times and then take off like a bat out of hell.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (MunKyBoy)*

I do believe that Eurotuner quoted the Kinetics turbo kit for $2200.00 is said to dyno at 250whp. I think this seems to be the best choice right now for going FI. In the Eurotuner article I think stage2 will be $900.00 which is supposed to give something like 300 or 320whp. The guys from Eurotuner test drove Kinetics MKIII Jetta and said that it was really nice.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (MunKyBoy)*

Thanks for the advice from everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you want to know how much the kit cost! Go on Kinetic's web site or call them!

http://www.kineticmotorsport.com
604-882-9962 ext. 1
Ask for Ryan or Jeremy!


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

pft, they arent excuses, they are problems


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (wootwoot)*

OK, I need to get my problems fixed!!!


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (L33TX43RT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33TX43RT* »_
There's a lot to consider, before you decide to make 300whp, reliably. I'm new to the VW scene, but what I've learned from one of the best in the VW performance industry (who happens to own one of the fastest MK3s in the world - Chris, from Unforgettable SNP - this is not a solicitation, btw...







), is that the our factory drivetrains ARE NOT BULLETPROOF. I'd recommend upgrading your stock differential and clutch, before boosting your way to 300whp. You'll save a lot of trips to the flatbed truck, this way. Look to spend about $1300 more in parts alone, just to run 300whp reliably. You can't just slap on the turbos, and think your car is God - just isn't that simple. Your car WILL BREAK, if you don't have the right parts to sustain the power. Good luck in your efforts!









_Modified by L33TX43RT at 12:16 PM 8-15-2004_

Do you have a boosted car?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (95GLS)*

Awesome!! I've been waiting for someone to test drive this kit for ages!! Any word yet on Stage II?? It's either this for Turbo, or C2's Supachaja kit if I got that direction, both kits have primo software!!


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

Definatly waiting for the stage2, i wouldnt run a turbo and no IC


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_how much did *u* pay for that setup

like he said, how much did this kit actually set you back? not what was quoted in eurotuner.


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*

like HE said, contact kinetics


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

I just watched the video of their dyno. I know there are ways to make turbo quiet and all which is what I am going for but their car when they dynod it didn't even sound like it had a turbo at all.... or at least from where the camera man was standing and I love that. 
I had enough money to buy a used superchager kit and funny enough enough to buy this kit but I went and spent it on my body to get my whole car resprayed and my dents hit out.














Maybe in a few monthes I will get enough for this kit again. 
shorty54..... does your car spool up loudly?? The DV that comes with the kit.... is it adjustable to the point that you can make it really quiet?? Thanks for the feedback. Peace.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (CDJetta)*

My car is actually a lot quieter than before! You can hear it but, it isn't very loud since the VR makes such SWEET music!!!!









I'm looking at doing the stage 2 kit when I get back from a little trip thanks to the US Navy. September or October....


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_Definatly waiting for the stage2, i wouldnt run a turbo and no IC

Why not run a kit without a IC? At such low boost a VR can handle it! Read the article in Modified MAG (September 04) about turbo kits. It discusses engines and turbo set ups. All a IC does is lower the air temp. Bit a necessity for such low boost.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (wootwoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wootwoot* »_like HE said, contact kinetics









THANK YOU for your SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (MunKyBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MunKyBoy* »_
I don't like light flywheels.. I would rather not have to slip the hell out of my clutch just to get up a hill.










I have the fidanza aluminum flywheel...I don't slip it more than i did the stock clutch...now, thats with the act clutch, and the Fidanza flywheel as ceramic disc in the centre.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jurjen)*

Why cant you just tell us what you payed for the kit, is it a secret or somthing?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_My car is actually a lot quieter than before! You can hear it but, it isn't very loud since the VR makes such SWEET music!!!!









I'm looking at doing the stage 2 kit when I get back from a little trip thanks to the US Navy. September or October....









Are you thinking of changing the head gasket to lower the compression ration? Now if only C2 can match their supercharger kit to this price


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

so shorty when does the T kicks in, have you done anything else to you engine like drop compression or your running a stock engine with turbo????????

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to kenetics but what about us MK4 guys i want turbo tooooooo


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Hey, this isn't that directly relevant to the topic on hand, but I'm thinking about getting this kit, but I'm worried about the lack of an intercooler. (Livin in the Deep South where the temps hit 90s easy) Most of the miles I drive are almost all highway miles (Oil temps rise pretty high) and like I said before, I'm just wondering about the necessity of an intercooler. Would heatsoak be a problem after driving on the highway for miles? I know turbos generate hella lot of heat and that's one of my biggest concerns with this kit. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

is there ways of making it louder?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (animal1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animal1* »_is there ways of making it louder?

open up the wastegate dump.


----------



## EURO_POWER (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (L33TX43RT)*

you are totaly right about the prices(L33TX43RT) ...........you will need these to really see more power..........remember that just because you bought a turbo and you bolted it on does not mean that you fixed your power problems.......now that you have put more power to the wheels........you *will* break other parts.....axles.......stock trannie(more the diff) start slipping the clutch......and i would not go to much higher in psi.......you will blow the head gasket........but do not forget the install of a diff.............it will cost you around 500 for the install
good luck !!!!! i went the charger way!!!!!! i would like to drive a turbo car......it might change my mind
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















AFTER I READ THE FIRST COUPLE OF POSTS I WROTE THIS............THEN I POSTED IT. THEN I READ FURTHER TO SEE THAT I PRETTY MUCH WROTE WHAT (L33TX43RT) WROTE..........AT LEAST SOME OF US THINK THE SAME





















and i also can vouch for the cost of these parts......i broke a drive shaft while payin around.














thanks to Queens guys for your help

















_Modified by EURO_POWER at 1:28 AM 8-18-2004_


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (EURO_POWER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EURO_POWER* »_you are totaly right about the prices(L33TX43RT) ...........you will need these to really see more power..........remember that just because you bought a turbo and you bolted it on does not mean that you fixed your power problems.......now that you have put more power to the wheels........you *will* break other parts.....I PRETTY MUCH WROTE WHAT (L33TX43RT) WROTE..........AT LEAST SOME OF US THINK THE SAME






















_Modified by EURO_POWER at 1:28 AM 8-18-2004_

Werd... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








However, what do I know - I only own a Passat...

















_Modified by L33TX43RT at 9:33 PM 8-17-2004_


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Why cant you just tell us what you payed for the kit, is it a secret or somthing?

No it is not a secret! It just is not something you need to know! I have a business license and have known Shawn since he was at Momentum. Also, my car was the first OBD2 car that Kinetic did. So, it was kinda a test run, and it PASSED the test with FLYING colors! My buddy Lil Chris now has a VRT Jetta!


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (StreetRyda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetRyda* »_so shorty when does the T kicks in, have you done anything else to you engine like drop compression or your running a stock engine with turbo???????? 

The Turbo is on a throttle position response. So when RPM's and throttle are needed! BOOST is there! The engine is stock except for the VRT kit and Custom exhaust!


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Apollyon318)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apollyon318* »_
Hey, this isn't that directly relevant to the topic on hand, but I'm thinking about getting this kit, but I'm worried about the lack of an intercooler. (Livin in the Deep South where the temps hit 90s easy) Most of the miles I drive are almost all highway miles (Oil temps rise pretty high) and like I said before, I'm just wondering about the necessity of an intercooler. Would heatsoak be a problem after driving on the highway for miles? I know turbos generate hella lot of heat and that's one of my biggest concerns with this kit. Any feedback would be appreciated. 

It has been a HOT summer up here! Averaging 80's daily. The day I ran at Seattle International Raceway it was 90 something on the track and I had no problem with overheating.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (L33TX43RT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33TX43RT* »_
A strong LSD is about $900, and an upgraded clutch is around $300. While everything is apart, you mind as well toss in a lighter flywheel - that's another $300+. Even before tax and/or shipping, you're well passed $1300 already... You may wanna throw fuel components in the mix, too...

why would you throw in a light flywheel "since you are in there" on a turbo car ?








oh, and a peloquin is like $750 with the bolt kit that quaife wants you to buy seperately...


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:07 AM 8-18-2004_


----------



## Weaver (Jun 24, 2001)

$2250 for the "kit".
$250 more for the install kit, which includes a new OEM oil pan with the bung welded in,
exhaust manifold gaskets and nuts, intake manifold gasket and oil pan
gasket. 
so basically $2500 for a _complete_ kit.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Weaver)*

can we fit a TO4E on this ?


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

It comes with a T3/To4E turbo, capable of 500hp
As for the install kit it's a few gaskets and an oil pan and some hardware.
If you are CAREFUL when doing the install you can COMPLETELY install the less expensive kit, you just have to reuse some of your gaskets, and you need to weld on the oil return bung to your oil pan that's it.
For the capable DIY the less expensive kit will work fine.
ALL of our prototypes shipped that way without complaints.
Then some people approached us and asked for more, we got more but had to raise the price, most people are okay with it some people are not.
Now we offer both.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*

You guys are going to make some serious money off this kit. Good luck.


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Still...... Averaging temps of 80s is like a cool day in AL.... As for highways, the temps hit like 105 on the roads. I'll just go buy an oil cooler. This kit is sounding pretty darn good right now...


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Apollyon318)*

Kinetic,
Good to hear that it will come with a T3/T04
Regarding the Stage II, if I were to buy only your stage I and do my intercooler myself (I am thinking Side Mount sitting underneath the battery location) - how much of a "nightmare" would the piping be.
Looking at your pic, the compressor is fairly close to the TBody - If I clock the turbo, then I might have A/C clearance issue.
But good stuff anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*

what about us MK4 guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (StreetRyda)*

We will be working on one for you MK4 12v guys as soon as we get the OBD1 kit done for the MK3's. The kit will be very simular to the MK3. 
Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

We are happy to announce that the VRT kit is now available for all OBD2 MKIII VR6’s. The kit is available in two forms, one is the turbo kit itself and then there is an install kit.
The install kit has a new OEM oil pan with welded bung, oil pan gasket, exhaust manifold gaskets, intake manifold gasket and new exhaust nuts.
We have 5 kits ready to go and 10 more will be done buy the end of the week. 
The pricing break down is as follows, the kit is $2250.00usd and with the install kit it is $2500.00usd 
If you would like more info or to order you can e-mail or call us and we will be happy to help you.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hear there's some killer software going out with those things too.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Ohio Brian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohio Brian* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hear there's some killer software going out with those things too.









Geee-Wiz. I wonder what you mean, there son?








But if they (or anyone) can make a vr6t kit for the mk4 guys (which is only b/c of software issues), whoever that is will be a very well-off man (or woman, i suppose).
I know *they* can do it.
(off-topic)Hey Bri, you were drunk on night two of midwest







.
Later,


----------



## the six (Sep 28, 2003)

Keep us posted on when the mkiv 12v kit will be completed. I'm 100% interested and awaiting numbers. Finally have the money to pay for such a thing.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Geee-Wiz. I wonder what you mean, there son?








But if they (or anyone) can make a vr6t kit for the mk4 guys (which is only b/c of software issues), whoever that is will be a very well-off man (or woman, i suppose).
I know *they* can do it.
(off-topic)Hey Bri, you were drunk on night two of midwest







.
Later,


I'm sure *they* are might maybe be working on it.
drunk at massiv? Dude, we got back from dinner and I got INSTANT drunk. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

Nice setup Shorty! I wish I could have seen you make a pass at Waterwagons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (dubsouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsouth* »_Nice setup Shorty! I wish I could have seen you make a pass at Waterwagons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have it on tape! I can email it to you once HausGTI downloads it!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

You MK4 guys are just going to have to wait. That's what you get for buying those new Heavy Hog of VWs. lol.


----------



## nekot (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (CDJetta)*

been looking at this since i got my vr transplant done in my a2. luckily, my brother gave me a chevy s-10 and i got frontended two weeks ago. a total loss and a check. i'll give a talking to kinetic when i get the check cut.


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

COOL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larrys' GTI (Jun 22, 2003)

ICan't wait for the MKIV kit. I was gonna go VF but it looks like I'll be waitng now!!!


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (dubsouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsouth* »_COOL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

COOL is a understatement! AWESOME is the PROPER terminology, ehhh?!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ohio Brian* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hear there's some killer software going out with those things too.









C2Motorsports has been very fortunate to be involved with such a great project as this Turbo Kit. In working with Shawn and the guys at Kinetic, we are proud to have contributed our tuning to the success of this VR6 Turbo Kit.
C2 will be installing a kit on one of our cars so that we can showcase the Hardware along with our Software....
***Shameless Sales Plug*** C2Motorsports will be adding the VR6 Turbo kits to our FI arsenal. If anyone is looking to purchase a Kinetic VR6 Turbo kit running C2 software, feel free to contact us.


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Geee-Wiz. I wonder what you mean, there son?








But if they (or anyone) can make a vr6t kit for the mk4 guys (which is only b/c of software issues), whoever that is will be a very well-off man (or woman, i suppose).
I know *they* can do it.
(off-topic)Hey Bri, you were drunk on night two of Midwest







.
Later,


I think the more appropriate question here is NOT about Brian being drunk, or how often, or how much, or with who....anyways I think you got my point (atleast he left is OTHER hobbies at home and didn't *BLOW ANYTHING UP *







while partaking in the suds







) ......my question would be about your $400 T-Shirt from the _"Doll House"_.....huh, Nater








Personally, Jeff and I were busy tuning a car until 4 am, just to go on the record as to my 10-20.
C2




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:38 AM 8-20-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Hey, there was another young gentleman at the dollhouse that night...
And no, he wasn't in two places at once. 
And for the record, 
The tshirt was ~$20 - could have been $40.
Tuning was day two







.
Later,


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Hey, there was another young gentleman at the dollhouse that night...
And no, he wasn't in two places at once. 
And for the record, 
The tshirt was ~$20 - could have been $40.
Tuning was day two







.
Later,

oh yeah, well who is going to believe some sex-crazed-Turbo-Junkie like yourself over me








Let's not get stuck on details, the "Gift" shop might have that shirt listed as $20....but how light was your wallet when you left the Doll House? ? ? 








C2


----------



## RDY4TKF (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

So how hard is the install??? How long does it take??


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (RDY4TKF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RDY4TKF* »_So how hard is the install??? How long does it take??

I had the Kinetic crew install it. So, it was pretty easy for me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
but how light was your wallet when you left the Doll House? ? ? 








C2


Lighter than I care to acknowledge.....
(mine anyway)
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

What is this doll house you speak of?
I think I was out on the farm when that was going on.


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

bump can we see some pictures


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_ and it PASSED the test with FLYING colors! 

What test are you referring to? Just the drive/breaking stuff test, or a smog? 
Will this thing pass being plugged in on an OBD 2 test?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jettin2ClassVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2ClassVR6* »_
What test are you referring to? Just the drive/breaking stuff test, or a smog? 
Will this thing pass being plugged in on an OBD 2 test?

Yes it will pass SMOG tests. We provide the procedure for having the C2 equipped cars smog tested.
We have been passing for 3 years on our own cars.
C2


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (StreetRyda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StreetRyda* »_bump can we see some pictures

When I get home from San Diego and figure out how to upload pics! I will do so! Untill then, look at Kinetic's web site. The red MK3 is my buddy Lil Chris' Jetta!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Couple questions:
1) Shorty, how many miles on ure car prior to the install?
2) did you replace anything on the motor as a precaution...things not turbo related, but headgasket, or anything of the like?
3) I have 120k on my car....anything wrong with bolting this on?
4) could I run this with 263cams and custom software?
thanks.


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (shorty54)*

you can send them to me i can upload them if you want


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_Couple questions:
1) Shorty, how many miles on ure car prior to the install?
2) did you replace anything on the motor as a precaution...things not turbo related, but headgasket, or anything of the like?
3) I have 120k on my car....anything wrong with bolting this on?
4) could I run this with 263cams and custom software?
thanks.

good questions, Ive already got a peloquin and a big oil cooler, I also have a healthy but very high mileage motor, I feel safe trying it out.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

dubfanatic...how many miles do you have on ure motor?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (StreetRyda)*

http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Hear are the pics. of the VRT kit and a dyno video of the shop car with stage 1.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeremy,
Is the dyno number displayed from the DynoDynamics a real Dyno Dynamics number or compensated to reflect DynoJet numbers
If not, then 250 whp DD is very good..
d


----------



## SoulflyGTI (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_Couple questions:
1) Shorty, how many miles on ure car prior to the install?
2) did you replace anything on the motor as a precaution...things not turbo related, but headgasket, or anything of the like?
3) I have 120k on my car....anything wrong with bolting this on?
4) could I run this with 263cams and custom software?
thanks.

youre good..but 263 cams MIGHT have too much valve over lap for boost. itll push exhaust back into the intake valves or verse visa


----------



## ryanful (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

They are real Dyno Dynamics Numbers
Kinetic doesn't try to manipulate numbers.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (ryanful)*

A big thumbs up to Kinetic and C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its always good to see tuners working together to put such a great product to market! I'm sure this is going to make alot of peoples dreams of turboing their VR come true. If I only had a MK3 right now... Any time estimate on when the MK4 kit will be ready? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_dubfanatic...how many miles do you have on ure motor?

270,000+ is what the odometer reads


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (MunKyBoy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MunKyBoy* »_
If you spend 1300 in parts you've been had bucko









I agree. We can do the LSD and Spec VR6 turbo clutch for a bit better than that.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (M.J.M.)*

Id like an answer to the following Q from either Kinetic or C2....
Can I run my recently installed 263 cams with the turbo?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_Id like an answer to the following Q from either Kinetic or C2....
Can I run my recently installed 263 cams with the turbo?


YES.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*

How about 268's? Thinking about trying it first before swapping to stock cams to see how it runs.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (bob4me2see)*

you may not need as much boost as stock cams to
make the same power...
start out at ~8psi of boost and watch inj. duty on vag-com,
(i'll explain how when you get to this point)
turn up the boost until you see ~90% inj duty.
Since 268 cams have the ability to aid flow you will
make the same power at less boost as a stock cam car.
The 30# inj. tune will support ~270-280whp. HOW you get there
doesn't matter very much. 
THAT is the beauty of MAF management.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*

Thanks...Seems like every time the question is asked about running 268's with forced induction, the general opinion is that there is too much overlap and you'll be blowing boosted air out the exhaust. Maybe so but if it works and you can make more power with less boost, I'm willing to give it a try. 
Still debating over going with Kinetics turbo or C2's stage I supercharger but either way, I'd like to play with the 268's


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (bob4me2see)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob4me2see* »_Thanks...Seems like every time the question is asked about running 268's with forced induction, the general opinion is that there is too much overlap and you'll be blowing boosted air out the exhaust. Maybe so but if it works and you can make more power with less boost, I'm willing to give it a try. 
Still debating over going with Kinetics turbo or C2's stage I supercharger but either way, I'd like to play with the 268's


blow boost out the exhaust really isn't the issue with overlap...
excessive reversion: 
when the exhaust manifold pressure is so high that
the flow actually reverses, so you end up re-using some
exhaust. This causes the loss of power.
Run a generous turbine (wheel and housing) with a large
exhaust, and you'll be fine. translation: LOW BACK PRESSURE
See if DSR or CAT will make you an FI version. 
~wide lobe separation... this minimizes overlap to keep
the same duration.
Look at ~most sub ~400whp VR6 power curves. Big torque
at ~mid 4k and down hill from there. (small turbines/exhaust)
Put a 268 on one of these cars won't be pretty.
Big cams on an FI VR6 is not very common so you'l probably end up
doing lots of testing on your own....
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

does that explanation apply to the 263s? I dont mind going back to stock cams, if it is indeed better, but Id like to save myself the money of having the motor taken apart for the 2nd time in 1 month.
I dont really want to play around much at all with my setup. When I get it, I plan to leave it as it comes, add only a timer to the kit, but I dont plan on increasing the boost. If I can bolt on the kit, get the required management from you (C2), and hook everything up, Im happy and sold on it.
Also, dont know if you answered this Jeffrey, but I have 120k on my motor. Its runs strong....any possible issues bolting up the kit?


----------



## vr6 weggieman (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

is there any hope for us corrado owners?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vr6 weggieman)*

If you are OBD1 Coilpack - yes I think since they have a Jetta or Passat tuned already (BigDaddyCW)
Distributor - ?? In the works ?


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
I agree. We can do the LSD and Spec VR6 turbo clutch for a bit better than that.

That price included labor costs...


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

changing cams is hardly taking your motor apart, but like he said you may want to try and get cams with a little less overlap made, or get some shrick 248's or DSR 256 FI cams. As for the 120K, get a leakdown test and compression check done just to be sure you engine doesn't need anything and you should be good.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

i know whats involved in changing cams...its more the labor I have to pay for it to be done, or redone. Thanks for the pointer on the leakdown and comp. test.
Just out of curiousity...whats size of stock cams?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
Just out of curiousity...whats size of stock cams?

http://techtonicstuning.com/cams.asp


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_Couple questions:
1) Shorty, how many miles on ure car prior to the install?
2) did you replace anything on the motor as a precaution...things not turbo related, but headgasket, or anything of the like?
3) I have 120k on my car....anything wrong with bolting this on?
4) could I run this with 263cams and custom software?
thanks.

Ok, sorry to take so long! I was in San Diego playing Navy! 
Milage 125k on the DOT
Everything is stock except for kit! I have a Quaife and Sach's stage 1 clutch.
I don't think anything would happen!
I would run stock cams. Since that is what everything is programmed for! 
I will update everything in October when I Intercool mine!!!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_
I will update everything in October when I Intercool mine!!!









Cool, I might be in Vancouver on business in October/November, so i'll be able to check out a few of the crazy shops out west when i'm there


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Cool, I might be in Vancouver on business in October/November, so i'll be able to check out a few of the crazy shops out west when i'm there









If you stop by Kinetic my Lil Red machine might be there!


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*

Hey shorty, how long did it take them to install your kit, and did they run into any problems?


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_A big thumbs up to Kinetic and C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its always good to see tuners working together to put such a great product to market! I'm sure this is going to make alot of peoples dreams of turboing their VR come true. If I only had a MK3 right now... Any time estimate on when the MK4 kit will be ready? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wait a minute! first the c2 chargers, now this kit not being built and released for mk4's right away? what gives???! arrgh...


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (VR6inAZ)*

MK3's are where it is at!!!!!


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (shorty54)*

*:::sigh:::*
so depressing, speaking of depressing, any news on the c2 mk4 application being released?
edit: im not talking about 24v, but 1999.5-2002 12v


_Modified by VR6inAZ at 1:00 AM 9-1-2004_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (VR6inAZ)*



VR6inAZ said:


> *:::sigh:::*
> so depressing, speaking of depressing, any news on the c2 mk4 application being released?
> edit: im not talking about 24v, but 1999.5-2002 12v
> 
> ...


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

It might be slower than other tuners but at least you got it right








MKIV owners - don't complain - we've been waiting for 12 years (old school obd1 vr6)


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (fastslc)*

hey...when can we expect it to be released for the mk4s ? 
xmaaaaaaaaas ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (GTIVR6MK4)*

There is a lot that needs to be done to make a kit for the MK4s it is somthing that we are working on at this point but it is still 6months+.


----------



## corradofrek (Jan 16, 2004)

plenty of time to save!!!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is a lot that needs to be done to make a kit for the MK4s it is somthing that we are working on at this point but it is still 6months+.


When do you think you'll have the kit with FMIC ready for the MKIII OBD II VR's??


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
When do you think you'll have the kit with FMIC ready for the MKIII OBD II VR's??


Probably in November! Since I'm taking mine to them in October!


----------



## BrocksVortex (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (shorty54)*

need turbo kit... mkiv... *drools*








p.s. make it fit my vr beetle


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (BrocksVortex)*

bump for another guy wanting a mk4 vr6 kit


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (mk3boy)*

some one needs to buy the stuff in my sig so that i can buy this kit.


----------



## 631gti (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

is it possible to have the kit delivered tuned for dsr 256s? thanks(directed at either kinetic or c2)


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (631gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631gti* »_is it possible to have the kit delivered tuned for dsr 256s? thanks(directed at either kinetic or c2)

Yes, B/c Jeff tuned one of his chips on my car (which has dsr 256 cams).
Later,


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (631gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *631gti* »_is it possible to have the kit delivered tuned for dsr 256s? thanks(directed at either kinetic or c2)

It is already.









My car and Nate both have DSR 256's.
24# inj. tune (stock MAF) was done on Nate's car.

Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:39 AM 9-12-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
24# inj. tune (stock MAF) was done on Nate's car.


And it ran perfectly! 
Later,


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

Patiently wating for info on a stg 2 kit


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Nanozic)*

The stage 2 kit is expecting 300+WHP!!!! I can't wait!! I just have to get a new clutch now!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_The stage 2 kit is expecting 300+WHP!!!! I can't wait!! I just have to get a new clutch now!









Man!! I just wanted the Stg.1 Kit with an FMIC and proper tunning to match. 300whp is going to be totally whack!! Need new clutch, LSD, etc...
Will Stg.2 lower the CR? Is C2 doing the software for this as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

We have just started prototyping the stage 2 kit and have not got a list of parts or specs on it yet. We are hoping to have it done in the next 3-4 months and have it for sale at that time.


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have just started prototyping the stage 2 kit and have not got a list of parts or specs on it yet. We are hoping to have it done in the next 3-4 months and have it for sale at that time.









First off, I know the Stage 1 will accommodate my B4 Passat GLX 100%. w00t! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
HOWEVER, would The Stage 2 (intercooler, IC piping and whatnot..) accommodate the B4 Passat GLX, even though the intake and IC pipe routing may be slightly different than a Jetta/GTi/Corrado? Would there be a separate kit to accommodate a B4 Passat, or would I have to go custom on this?








Lastly, what is the projected cost, of the Stage 2 kit? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by L33TX43RT at 3:12 PM 9-15-2004_


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (L33TX43RT)*

Yeah, I'd like to know how much stage II would cost... 
I think I saw from a post from somebody on here that said it would be around $900... Dunno though.


----------



## 631gti (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Apollyon318)*

what a hard decision(for spring) c2 stage 1 s/c or kinetic stage 2 turbo.. im just thinking traction issues here(obviously the choice for more potential power is the turbo,) how hard is it to hook up already with the stage 1.. if ur on the gas from a roll will they just completely break loose.. could a lsd and 16x8 or 9s solve this problem? or will it still be a big issue.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have just started prototyping the stage 2 kit and have not got a list of parts or specs on it yet. We are hoping to have it done in the next 3-4 months and have it for sale at that time.










HURRY UP!!! Tell Shawn I'm waiting and would like to do while I'm gone and my car is THERE!!! LOL Keep up the feedback and let me know when you're ready for a OBD2!!!!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Man!! I just wanted the Stg.1 Kit with an FMIC and proper tunning to match. 300whp is going to be totally whack!! Need new clutch, LSD, etc...
Will Stg.2 lower the CR? Is C2 doing the software for this as well? 


Yes we are








C2


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

Yes we are








C2

Malade!! I'm still in a toss up over Supercharger or Turbo


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Malade!! I'm still in a toss up over Supercharger or Turbo









Man,
I wish I had just gone turbo instead of s/c to turbo.








I loved my s/c and they are awesome!!!
But I couldn't be happier with the turbo!









Later,


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

how much is that manifold alone? i dont see it on the site.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Man,
I wish I had just gone turbo instead of s/c to turbo.








I loved my s/c and they are awesome!!!
But I couldn't be happier with the turbo!








Later,








At least my saving grace is that Stg.II is still not ready yet and based on previous Kinetic Timeframes for development i'll have ample time to make a decision.








I'm just killin' myself waitin' to get into the game!!! 
Can't wait to see what C2 hooks up software wise for stg.II!


----------



## ATrin (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*

I can't wait for the MKIV kit to come out! man i'm so hyped about this yo! i'm gonna start saving...
*KINETIC*
So around Nov. you say the MKIV kit will be out?
Whats included in the STG II???


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (ATrin)*

Damn now, I find myself believing that I can afford this kit right now, when in reality I can not. At least until February.
I blame the tex for all of my financial issues


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (tim frame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim frame* »_Damn now, I find myself believing that I can afford this kit right now, when in reality I can not. At least until February.
I blame the tex for all of my financial issues









Buy it NOW!! Don't wait until February!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (shorty54)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_
Buy it NOW!! Don't wait until February!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Man believe me I really want to but credit card debt is not my best friend.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (tim frame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tim frame* »_
Man believe me I really want to but credit card debt is not my best friend.









Debt is my middle name!! But, I have a VRT, a 16V Rabbit Truck, and a 02 Ninja ZX6R!!! I'd rather DIE happy than have money!!!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_
Debt is my middle name!! But, I have a VRT

How's the kit holding up so far? And be honest!! How were the elements for the install, etc... Any issues with install, etc...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (ATrin)*

The MK4 kit is atleast 6 months away, we are trying to get a MK4 to make the kit on. Then from there it is down to getting it all into production.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
How's the kit holding up so far? And be honest!! How were the elements for the install, etc... Any issues with install, etc... 


The kit is holding up FINE!!! I beat the PISS out of it every chance I get! As far as install, I don't have any idea. The guys at Kinetic installed it........ I just can't wait until I get it Intercooled!


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Is there a kit available for an early '99 MK3 VR6? I was just looking at supercharger kits and they all seem to go for around $3500 so $2500 seems like a good deal if it's a quality package. How much turbo lag do you have and how's the overalll driveabilty? Thanks.


_Modified by 914 VR6 at 11:21 PM 9-23-2004_


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (914 VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *914 VR6* »_Is there a kit available for an early '99 MK3 VR6? I was just looking at supercharger kits and they all seem to go for around $3500 so $2500 seems like a good deal if it's a quality package. How much turbo lag do you have and how's the overalll driveabilty? Thanks.

_Modified by 914 VR6 at 11:21 PM 9-23-2004_

Contact Kinetic!!! Turbo lag is very minimal and I drive it daily!


----------



## VRTmonster (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

im desperate to get this damn kit. it looks soooo sweet. just gotta sort clearance problems with the servo for the RHD and im good to go.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VRTmonster)*

You have a RIGHT HAND DRIVE??? I"M SO JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Hey Kinetic,
What kind of spark plugs are you guys using with this kit? Colder?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Hey Kinetic,
What kind of spark plugs are you guys using with this kit? Colder?
Thanks,
Mike

I will let Kinetic chime in, but it is our opinion to use a colder plug on FI applications. We like the NGK BKR6E
C2


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
I will let Kinetic chime in, but it is our opinion to use a colder plug on FI applications. We like the NGK BKR6E
C2

Cool! What's the dilly on Stg.II? Any updates on "possible" items?
Lowered CR, FMIC, Colder Plugs, Bigger Injectors, etc...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Cool! What's the dilly on Stg.II? Any updates on "possible" items?
Lowered CR, FMIC, Colder Plugs, Bigger Injectors, etc...










Sure....it will "possibly" include: Lowered CR, FMIC, Colder Plugs, Bigger Injectors,etc


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

how do you guys thing the stage 1 will work with a VGI?
I've heard the vgi doesn't like boost so much..


_Modified by VReihenmotor6 at 8:20 PM 9-27-2004_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

for the VGI, it you leave it at its normal setup, no, it doesnt work well with boost, as boost works best with one large intake plenum...with that said, remove the flap, effectively making it one plenum and ure fine. Even that way though, i think you'll still lose some power.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

We are using the Bosch F60TC's with the kit. As for the stage II there is not going to be a stage II kit per say. We are going to have upgrades to the stage I kit so that you can make your car the way you want it. We will be selling a intercooler kit, head spacer kit, 3"down pipe and a few other things that we are working on for the car. We think it is better to do it this way so that you do not get things you do not want. A lot of people just want the intercooler kit and not the head spacer so your not getting things you do not want if we do it this way.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! ([email protected])*

I like that concept. It's awesome. I also think people/companies should steer away from the stageing concept because it has no universal concept for hp or what stage is what. it's all just what the company comes up with so it's impossible to compare a stage 3 kit from one place to a stage 3 kit form another place. It also makes me mad when people come up and ask what stage turbo you have or what stage turbo blah blah or what not. It's annoying.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Watercooled newbie questions: What's a VGI? What's a F60TC? I have a VR6 from an early '99 GTi, will Kinetic's turbo kit bolt right on to this motor and work well? When do you need a head spacer kit? 
Thanks


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (914 VR6)*

VGI is the Schrick VGI. it's a aftermarket intake manifold. It opens up some kind of flap and gives the vr6 some nice torque at around 4k if i am not mistaken. It adds some nice power but it is very expensive. do a search on it for more information. 
The F60TC is a spark plug. Instead of using regualr spark plugs you have to use spark plugs that can burn hotter or something like that. If you don't then they will screw up and you will get no spark and then the motor fails and you end up with a dead car. Look up/search the net for reading material on FI (FI=Forced Induction).
The early 99 GTI is still the A3/MK3 platform so yes it will bolt up. It is the late 99 A4/MK4 platform that hasn't been developed yet. 
A head spacer is commonly used at 10psi + if I am correct. The vr6 can handle 10psi and some people have taken it to 12psi without putting in a spacer but you are in risk of blowing your engine with that much boost. People use it at 10+ to be safe.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

That info helps a lot. Thanks.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

the vgi adds torque down low under 4k, compare mk4 12v numbers and where torque peaks to mk3 ones its 1000 rpms lower. 
Could I put an rpm switch in to open up the flap at the the point where boost kicks in to keep the out of boost powerful while not having the flap fly off from boost? It'd probably be ok for stage 1, but once I add a head space and up the boost I'd be worried about it.


----------



## DUBBN (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (shorty54)*

what size exhaust are you guys running
what size does kinetic recommend 
im planning on imstalling this kit on my 60k corrado 


_Modified by DUBBN at 9:42 AM 9-29-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (DUBBN)*

We recommend a minimum 2.5in exhaust for the turbo kit but 3in is the way to go if you want big power later on, we will have a 3in down pipe in the works as a upgrade to the stage I kit. On are shop Jetta VRT we have a 3in with no cat.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeremy
What's the progress on your "black box" for OBD1 Distributor ??
Thanks
d


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

We are done the programing for the OBD1 coilpack and will have it out in the next week. As for the guys with the dizzy VR6 we need a test car to set it up on.


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey, would heatsoak on this kit be a big problem after a long drive? 

Also, shorty, do you have stock exhaust? If not, could you tell me what are you sporting? Thanks.


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (Apollyon318)*

obd 1 is finished? 
am i able to order then?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (RS4 RADO)*

REMEMBER 
OBD1 Coilpack on a Rado has an old school MAF (same as a distributor Corrado)
OBD1 Coilpack on a Passat/Jetta (1995) has a newer MAF where you can simply remove the sensor


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (RS4 RADO)*

The software for OBD1 is out for the coilpack new MAS cars. If you need some more info on them you can call me at (604)882-9962.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This morning I watched a show about Diesel engine turbochargers and they mentioned that different turbos can have different bearings. I believe the more expensive turbos have roller bearings or something, is that right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (914 VR6)*

Yes the new turbos that are coming out have ball bearings in them. They are much more expensive but they spool faster.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I did a search and found some info on Garrett's web site.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (914 VR6)*

im not sure but is that saying that you can replace your old style bearings with ball bearings now on garret turbos?


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

You can have a Turbo built with ball bearings in it!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_You can have a Turbo built with ball bearings in it! 

Hey Shorty, post some pics of your setup!


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Hey Shorty, post some pics of your setup!









I'm gonna have to go ahead and second that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRClownCar* »_
I'm gonna have to go ahead and second that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


And I'll 3rd that. I want as many pics and as much info as I can get on that kit. I'm making inroads on my Visa balance for this thing.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_You can have a Turbo built with ball bearings in it! 

yo do you have any probs with your downpipe hitting anypart of the car!


----------



## racerxx6 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Just another post on the kinetic kit.
I put mine in last weekend, took about 16 hrs from car up to car down. Very straight forward, no hangups with the exception of figuring out how to get the oil filter housing off. It is not necessary to pull the front off, some patience and it comes right off. I cannot explain how pleased I am with the results. After doing many projects and always being disappointed, it was great to have my expectations exceeded. I have a 2.5 stainless tt exhaust with no cat, and it sounds great. No booming on the highway and definatly not mistaken for a riceburner with a 4" tip!!! The only interference issues I had were with some a/c parts on the passenger side bulkhead. A little persuasion and I had the necessary clearence. Again I am very very happy with the kit, no dyno numbers yet but I have recorded a few 0-60 and 1/4 mile times with a g-tech pro and they are around 5.8 and 13.8-14.0. Just ballpark, but it is about 1.8 secs quicker to 60 than before.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (racerxx6)*

Thanks for posting that information, racerxx6. I will soon be saving up for my own turbo kit. How much turbo lag do you have?


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (racerxx6)*

Thanks for the post. Great info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What about heatsoak? Are you running into that pretty bad? Are you running a stock clutch?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Apollyon318)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apollyon318* »_Thanks for the post. Great info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What about heatsoak? Are you running into that pretty bad? Are you running a stock clutch? 

A few dyno runs should clarify that issue. How's the west coast in November? I might come out to BC to check out the kit first hand during the week of November 11th.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

The lower mainland (of BC) is usually very rainy in the Fall and Winter with a few nice days thrown in every now and then. The last week, though, it's been beautiful and sunny.


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (racerxx6)*

that's pretty cool, now there are two people that can post up some pictures and such







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_

yo do you have any probs with your downpipe hitting anypart of the car!

I have had no problems with anything!


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

And I'll 3rd that. I want as many pics and as much info as I can get on that kit. I'm making inroads on my Visa balance for this thing. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

And I'll 3rd that. I want as many pics and as much info as I can get on that kit. I'm making inroads on my Visa balance for this thing. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

And I'll 3rd that. I want as many pics and as much info as I can get on that kit. I'm making inroads on my Visa balance for this thing. 


Man, I AM COMPUTER ILLITERATE!!! I will email them to someone and they can post them! I have no IDEA of how to post picture's!


----------



## Naked-Joof (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_

Man, I AM COMPUTER ILLITERATE!!! I will email them to someone and they can post them! I have no IDEA of how to post picture's!


ill host your pics


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Naked-Joof)*

can I get a h3ll yess for pictures







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

What #injectors are they running on this kit?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_
I have had no problems with anything!

I might beig selling vf kit then I like turbos anyone wants a v2 sc kit for 2300.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_What #injectors are they running on this kit? 

i think its 24#


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

First off, I would like to say I'm another satisfied VRT customer. This kit is AWESOME! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's up to Kinetics for producing a nice product, the guy's we're great with Tech. support as well.
The kit has been on my car over a week now with no problems what so ever. As you can see I'm in the south and I haven't had any problems with heatsoak at all. My oil temps have pretty much been the same other than 5 to 10 degrees here or there with aggressive driving, at least what I consider.
I did install the kit myself. This is the first time I've taken on a project of this caliber to any of my cars. It was straight forth and did take me several hours to install, more than it should have. But, if I was to install another one, I could do it in around 5 to 6 hours easy.
As far as the car being stock. It's TOTALLY stock, other than a Sebring freeflow SS muffler. The car is a 97 GTi, just turning 60k. I haven't made any hard 1st gear pulls, but with just partial throttle it accelerate's quick. 
As for anyone considering this kit you would not be "DISSED." 

Once again hat's off to the crew at KINETICS MOTORSPORT, you know who you are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (dubsouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsouth* »_My oil temps have pretty much been the same other than 5 to 10 degrees here or there with aggressive driving, at least what I consider.


Cool, thanks for the update! Would an oil cooler help you to regulate the oil temperatures during "spirited" driving?








I think it was in the Uber Golf challenge from European Car Magazine that a MkIII VR was sporting a Kinetic Kit with a few mods of their own (ie. Oil Cooler)


----------



## ATrin (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
I might beig selling vf kit then I like turbos anyone wants a v2 sc kit for 2300.

you have a V2 SC kit that you wanna sell for 2300???? what kit is it? VF-engineering? C2 motorsports? is it for MKIV?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (ATrin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATrin* »_

you have a V2 SC kit that you wanna sell for 2300???? what kit is it? VF-engineering? C2 motorsports? is it for MKIV? 

its a eurotech kit stage 2 240-250whp v2 blower, big vortech race bov"crazy" and so on and so on. Oh yea mk3......


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*

did you up the boost yet if you did how, and is anyone of you guys that have the kit dynoed yet or added a fm-intercooler.


----------



## ATrin (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

i'm ready to see some pics!! please


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Apollyon318)*

What about heat soak? Are you running into that pretty bad? Are you running a stock clutch? 
“Heat Soak” Is a term generally used when referring to intercooling, and by definition is the point where it can no longer effectively cool the intake charge.
Heat soak of the engine can happen if the cooling system is not large enough for the demands put on the engine. For 95% of the people stock will be fine, for the other 5% an oil cooler and possibly a hiflow rad fans / big radiator may be necessary. 
For those of you concerned with the actual compressor discharge temps, they actually remain relatively low due to the fact that we run low boost (the same reason superchargers also work well unintercooled).


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! ([email protected])*

I want one!


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*



UberMike said:


> Cool, thanks for the update! Would an oil cooler help you to regulate the oil temperatures during "spirited" driving?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (dubsouth)*

Yes a oil cooler is a good idea for "spirited" driving like long pulles on the hwy and track days.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes a oil cooler is a good idea for "spirited" driving like long pulles on the hwy and track days.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Road Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_What #injectors are they running on this kit? 


30# Injectors, and C2Motorsports 30# EPROM


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Road Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jeffrey Atwood

Road racing?
What's that, Jeff?
Later,


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

Jeremy check your I/m Thanks.


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (FNMOVIN)*

i called kinetics last week and ask them a about abd 1 corrado and they said i would have to tune it my self.
anyone know how hard this would be?
i really want this kit but i just wanna know what im getting my self into.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Road racing?
What's that, Jeff?
Later,

What you did to get that speeding ticket does NOT count.....









C2


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
What you did to get that speeding ticket does NOT count.....









C2

But what I did to GET OUT OF IT does.








(I banged the female judge. Shhhhhhhsh.
Later,


----------



## DUBBN (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (RS4 RADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS4 RADO* »_i called kinetics last week and ask them a about abd 1 corrado and *they said i would have to tune it my self*.
anyone know how hard this would be?
i really want this kit but i just wanna know what im getting my self into.

that is somethin i would like to know also


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Road racing?
What's that, Jeff?
Later,


Yeah, Like....
Lime Rock
and
Watkins Glen

jeff


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Road Racing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jeffrey Atwood

not funny anymore! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

REAL Vortex quote: "well my buddy has there chip in his 2.0 and It moves" 
not funny


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (RS4 RADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS4 RADO* »_i called kinetics last week and ask them a about abd 1 corrado and they said i would have to tune it my self.
anyone know how hard this would be?
i really want this kit but i just wanna know what im getting my self into.


_Quote, originally posted by *RS4 RADO* »_Jeremy and Shaun,
So can I buy your kit for an OBD1 Distributor ?
With the Split Second (which model FTC ?) - Are you keeping the
1. Stock MAF
2. Use bigger injectors (what kind) ?
3. Same cost as your standard C2 chip (OBD2) kit ???
Can you please give us more details ?
Thanks



http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1581787
WHY is it so HARD for Kinetic to spend a few minutes of their time to let us know what is available or what not ? That would answer a lot of our questions
Emails and IM's go unanswered !! Guess they don't want the business ?? or Trade secret


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

We have a phone number 604-882-9962
Jeremy will reply to your IM. sorry it was sent on 10/05. Vortex did not notify him of the message and he hasn't checked in a day.
Shawn has replied to several email tech questions that have bounced back.
I'm sorry, but ALL the guys here are very busy and do not sit at a computer waiting for the questions to roll in.
Make a call, we always answer the phone, and if we are on the other line we always return the call.

Just a basic response to RS4 Rado, He must have misunderstood, the obd1 setup will be user adjustable but will come "ready to drive"
We're not just throwing him some parts and saying "figure it out". We thought some extra value could be added to the kit if it had the ability to be maximized everytime you bought another part.
1. yes
2. 30lb
3. should be
If that doesn't work for you.
[email protected]
send it to me, I'LL answer it . 
Thank you


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*

WHY is it so HARD for Kinetic to spend a few minutes of their time to let us know what is available or what not ? That would answer a lot of our questions
Emails and IM's go unanswered !! Guess they don't want the business ?? or Trade secret
I I/M'ed him yesterday and he called me back today. Jeremy is very helpfull and we hope on doing business with you guys very soon. 
Thanks,
Europassion Motorsports


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
not funny anymore! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Did you see when he clarified what he was talking about?

_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Yeah, Like....
Lime Rock
and
Watkins Glen

jeff

That's what he was talking about. 
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_REAL Vortex quote: "well my buddy has there chip in his 2.0 and It moves" 
not funny










Heh...I'm not confused. That's a funny quote. 








Later,


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_
Just a basic response to RS4 Rado, He must have misunderstood, the obd1 setup will be user adjustable but will come "ready to drive"
We're not just throwing him some parts and saying "figure it out". We thought some extra value could be added to the kit if it had the ability to be maximized everytime you bought another part.



thanks for the clarification i must have misunderstood. i be calling you guys next week hopefully


----------



## DigiFaNt (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

there isnt going to be a stage 2, but there will be some upgrades for the stage 1, like ic, head spacers, etc...


----------



## eveibz (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

I called them yesterday and they quoted me 2500 USD or 3200 CDN. He also relayed to me you get 60 at the wheels and it took 4 of them at there shop 16 hrs to install!!! Those who are mechanically dis-inclined beware!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (eveibz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eveibz* »_...and it took 4 of them at there shop 16 hrs to install!!! Those who are mechanically dis-inclined beware!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Two words - car rental.










_Modified by L33TX43RT at 11:35 PM 10-8-2004_


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (eveibz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eveibz* »_I called them yesterday and they quoted me 2500 USD or 3200 CDN. He also relayed to me you get 60 at the wheels and it took 4 of them at there shop 16 hrs to install!!! Those who are mechanically dis-inclined beware!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

dude are you sure you called kinetics?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

30# Injectors, and C2Motorsports 30# EPROM

Nice!
Hey Jeremy, How much is this kit in CND$$$$ cabbage?? With our dollar almost at .80cents USD this is probably the best time to buy!!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (eveibz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eveibz* »_I called them yesterday and they quoted me 2500 USD or 3200 CDN. He also relayed to me you get 60 at the wheels and it took 4 of them at there shop 16 hrs to install!!! Those who are mechanically dis-inclined beware!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Nice!


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (eveibz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eveibz* »_I called them yesterday and they quoted me 2500 USD or 3200 CDN. He also relayed to me you get 60 at the wheels and it took 4 of them at there shop 16 hrs to install!!! Those who are mechanically dis-inclined beware!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Is it really that hard to install? It doesn't even come with an intercooler.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (eveibz)*

I’m sorry but you must have misunderstood, I did not tell anyone that it took 4 of my mechanics 16 hours to install the kit. I do not have 4 mechanics hear to install the kit. It takes us at the shop about 7 hours to do the install and that is one guy doing it. Depending on the mechanical ability of the person doing the install it may take some time to do, but if you know what you’re doing it will take about 10-12 hours at home.
Sorry for the misunderstanding,
Jeremy


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (Apollyon318)*

For all the 12V MK4 VR6 guys I have some pics. for you.


----------



## r6&vr6 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have to change my pants now.


----------



## corradofrek (Jan 16, 2004)

mm hmm.... mmmm mk4


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (corradofrek)*

The phone call I should not have made : I just spoke to Jeremy, and he gave me 0 reasons not to buy this kit. His manner on the phone was 100% professional, and it seems this is going to be exactly what my Corrado needs. 
I must now begin to slash away at my Visa so I can rack it up again.....









Kinetic = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Mr King)*

Good trend here too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1581787


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Hey Kinetic guys! I'm back in town and ready for my intercooler!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_Hey Kinetic guys! I'm back in town and ready for my intercooler!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









keep us updated on that.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Any update pics on the FMIC and other products in development for this kit?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

We are working on the MK4 kit at this point and as soon as that is done we will go into the MK3 parts for the kit. I think you will be looking at a month or so and I will have some pics for you.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

hummm...... I think I have a problem. I just woke up from a dream I was having. Ya know what the dream was about. The dream was that I had bought the kinetic turbo kit and I was at my house. Some huge arse semi dropped off all the parts (I dunno why a semi had to). I then went to bed... woke up and my two friends were there for some reason, started showing them the parts and for some reason there was this weird triangle rubber spacer thing that was about a foot wide that came witht he kit. I dunno why... and my mom was there for some reason and she had done a BBQ while I was sleeping or something and she BBQd the spacers so I got mad at her. At that time I woke up from the dream.
Do you think it's a sign or something??? I mean... dreaming about a turbo kit... wtf. I think there's something wrong with me.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Thats really weird cause i have had a couple of dreams of this turbo kit too i woke up an im like wtf im dreaming aboout car parts oh well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Thats really weird cause i have had a couple of dreams of this turbo kit too i woke up an im like wtf im dreaming aboout car parts oh well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Wow!!
Maybe Kinetics should start a counseling division via "Casset Tapes" for those who are considering to buy the kit


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Just saw the add in Eurotuner, looks great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_For all the 12V MK4 VR6 guys I have some pics. for you.

































yes, yes! lets go!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
Wow!!
Maybe Kinetics should start a counseling division via "Casset Tapes" for those who are considering to buy the kit











the only counseling those bastards will give you is if you call and they give you absolutely no reason not to buy that kit......
I think about this kit on a daily basis, the saving has begun and I'm currently assembling a crack team of backyard technicians that will work for a few 24's of







to install it. 
Can't wait.......


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_hummm...... I think I have a problem. I just woke up from a dream I was having. Ya know what the dream was about. The dream was that I had bought the kinetic turbo kit and I was at my house. Some huge arse semi dropped off all the parts (I dunno why a semi had to). I then went to bed... woke up and my two friends were there for some reason, started showing them the parts and for some reason there was this weird triangle rubber spacer thing that was about a foot wide that came witht he kit. I dunno why... and my mom was there for some reason and she had done a BBQ while I was sleeping or something and she BBQd the spacers so I got mad at her. At that time I woke up from the dream.
Do you think it's a sign or something??? I mean... dreaming about a turbo kit... wtf. I think there's something wrong with me.

make the dream a reality!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_
the only counseling those bastards will give you is if you call and they give you absolutely no reason not to buy that kit......
I think about this kit on a daily basis, the saving has begun and I'm currently assembling a crack team of backyard technicians that will work for a few 24's of







to install it. 
Can't wait.......










Let me know when you are ready to buy, maybe we can work out some kind of CND Group Buy??????? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Let me know when you are ready to buy, maybe we can work out some kind of CND Group Buy??????? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'll drop you a line.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Let me know when you are ready to buy, maybe we can work out some kind of CND Group Buy??????? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yup same here!!!!







good plan. lemeno


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (formulavr6)*

Uhhhh.... I have 2300 dollars.....







I'm ready for a GB. hehe.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Yea kinetic you guys should definatly do a gb thingy for us please pretty please







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Page ownage


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

C'mon [email protected], GB- GB- GB- GB- GB- GB.......... U can do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (formulavr6)*

how much lower do you guys think they can get this kit. lol. it's already cheap. hehe. although i would love a cheaper price i don't think it can get any lower. I will be buying it soon. I just gotta make sure my finances are doing alright and by mid of next month... i should either be ordering the kit.... or else waiting till december when i get a little more money.


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

I'd take a GB price of $2000 USD. For that price, we'd probably need a quota of 10-15 purchases. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (L33TX43RT)*

I don't think that would be a problem, honestly


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (formulavr6)*

i think 15-20 people would be hard. I mean... it's hard to get 20-30 people to do some of cullen's group buys on new grilles, lights, and other such things... none the less a 2000 dollar item. I'd go for 2250 with the install kit.







that wouldn't take so many people to get and your still saving a hunk of money. with that 250 go and put it into the new clutch you will prolly need.


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

I'd be in for a group buy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Apollyon318)*

DAMN! how much cheaper do you guys need it???????? it is already the best kit for the price with PROVEN numbers? YEAH i know i got a hook up. BUT, i was the first one to talk the talk and walk the walk and let them use my car as a guinea pig. if you want to be cheap, go buy a honda and HOok iT Up!!!










_Modified by shorty54 at 10:29 AM 10-22-2004_


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*

How much did you pay for YOUR kit M. Shorty54.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

i seriously dislike it when others ask how much things cost. Does it really matter? you should know you wont get it for anything cheaper than the advertised price. A couple people, risking being guinea pigs, were compensated for that no doubt. But they were the ones who took the "risk" and thats that. Next thing you know, we'll have to list the cost of everything as part of our mod-lists.


----------



## Apollyon318 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

It really doesn't matter if there's a GB or not. I'm getting this kit in a couple of weeks regardless....


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_i seriously dislike it when others ask how much things cost. Does it really matter? you should know you wont get it for anything cheaper than the advertised price. A couple people, risking being guinea pigs, were compensated for that no doubt. But they were the ones who took the "risk" and thats that. Next thing you know, we'll have to list the cost of everything as part of our mod-lists.


Sorry


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (formulavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulavr6* »_Sorry









This really wasnt directed at you, per-say, though im sure ure response was a sarcastic one. Honestly though, does it matter how much he paid? You know ure going to have to pay the retail price if/when you get it.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

That appology was not sarcastic, but i'm just wondering what HE paid for the kit, being a guinea pig and all. I didn't ask for the combination to his garage door. Nothin' to hide man.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (formulavr6)*

GB ????
you guys are little rediculous.
How much margin do you think Kinetic makes? (just think about 
it don't answer)
The only thing price wars does is eventually put you out of business....

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Good point!!!


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Nothing wrong with trying to save a little money, why does everyone take such offense jeez We were just asking if there really were 10 people that were intrested in a group buy yea i would think kinetic would want to do that since they would be getting over $20,000 just my .2 cents don't get your panties in bundle


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Nothing wrong with trying to save a little money, why does everyone take such offense jeez We were just asking if there really were 10 people that were intrested in a group buy yea i would think kinetic would want to do that since they would be getting over $20,000 just my .2 cents don't get your panties in bundle

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Nothing wrong with trying to save a little money, why does everyone take such offense jeez We were just asking if there really were 10 people that were intrested in a group buy yea i would think kinetic would want to do that since they would be getting over $20,000 just my .2 cents don't get your panties in bundle


you honestly think that it makes sense to do a group buy before the kit has even been on the market for a year? and $20,000...Im willing to wager the time and money invested in building the prototype kit was close to if not above that price....i think it will take Kinetic several sales before they start making money on the kit. People just arent satisfied....all the engineering it takes to make an exhaust manifold as incredible looking as that? measurements? how many prototypes do you think they went through before we saw the white VR Jetta? Be a little but more wary about how businesses work.
And c'mon, $2500 for 250hp? cannot be beat by ANYTHING on the market right now. You'ld be hard pressed to even build your own kit for that much.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
And c'mon, $2500 for 250hp? cannot be beat by ANYTHING on the market right now. You'ld be hard pressed to even build your own kit for that much.

It's more like $2500 for 70 HP. 
You already have 175-185 HP with the VR


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

you know what i mean


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Man what a deal...I think I still have my stock cams too...the wife would kill me if she found out I spent that on a turbo kit for 'that stupid car'....gotta get a house first


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (FatSean)*

This is a great deal!!
I plan to run this kit in the Spring...
I've already got a house and I still think my wife will kill me if I buy this kit.







...Especially after just starting an A2 VR6 Swap.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
you honestly think that it makes sense to do a group buy before the kit has even been on the market for a year? and $20,000...Im willing to wager the time and money invested in building the prototype kit was close to if not above that price....i think it will take Kinetic several sales before they start making money on the kit. People just arent satisfied....all the engineering it takes to make an exhaust manifold as incredible looking as that? measurements? how many prototypes do you think they went through before we saw the white VR Jetta? Be a little but more wary about how businesses work.
And c'mon, $2500 for 250hp? cannot be beat by ANYTHING on the market right now. You'ld be hard pressed to even build your own kit for that much.

Im not saying it's bad deal, personally i think its a great deal thats why i plan on buying it, but i don't see where the problem is with trying to save some money maybe to invest into a new clutch or put toward a lsd.


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

I understand the economics of the turbo kit's pricing. Believe me, it is a great deal. $35.71 per WHP (reliably), to be exact. That is awesome.
However, I think a GB would be a great way to get some mass feedback on the kit. Getting the word out, from satisfied GB customers would be a great marketing scheme, for any developer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by L33TX43RT at 6:24 PM 10-22-2004_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

GB was just a suggestion, all one has to say is no.











_Modified by UberMike at 1:22 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

i know what you all mean by group buy...but c'mon!!! On something like this? Headlights, turnsignals, CF hoods, wheels...those things I can see....so many different people sell them, and make loads of money on each sale. Do you really think it costs BBS $500+ to make LMs? Maybe when the wheel first came out...but now? hardly. People are just never satisfied....someone brings something this good to the table and every b!tches and moans more than when it wasnt here. Start your own business, with a highly desirable product, and find out what happens....products fail on countless occasions. For example, ATP low-price turbo never made it to the market because of issues with the manifold...so how much money do you think they sunk into that, and they didnt even make money on it. Same applies to ND's Eaton blower kit for the VR.
I see what all you mean, but just be realistic.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
i think it will take Kinetic several sales before they start making money on the kit. People just arent satisfied....all the engineering it takes to make an exhaust manifold as incredible looking as that? 


I'm planning to do my part to help Kinetic make money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_
Im not saying it's bad deal, personally i think its a great deal thats why i plan on buying it, but i don't see where the problem is with trying to save some money maybe to invest into a new clutch or put toward a lsd. 

You've already saved some money with where the cost of this kit is relative to any other major power upgrade on the market for the VR6. Kinetic should have asked $2,750 and given a 10% GB discount. Then, everyone gets the _deal_ that they want.
GB's are good for generating interest in a product, but if the demand is already there, a business owner isn't gaining anything by reducing the costs on their product in return for volume sales. Those same sales would have been had anyway.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

OK, let's stop talking about the price before they realize they are giving it away and jack the price up.....


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Mr King)*

ok, I keep lookin' in on this post and I still feel it is lacking in the picture department lol. I just dynoed my car today for the first time. stock VR with the basic bolt ons (turn2 intake, TTchip, magnaflow exhaust, and underdrive pullies) and it put down 170.0hp @5500rpm and 176.9ft/lbs @4100rpm so she is pretty damn healthy for 106k on the clock. now I just waaaannnnt booooooost.










_Modified by VRClownCar at 5:22 PM 10-23-2004_


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

I'm definitely in the market, for a Kinetic Turbo Kit. However, I'm at 124K, with chain tensioner repairs, LSD, and clutch upgrades to worry about.










_Modified by L33TX43RT at 8:55 PM 10-23-2004_


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_OK, let's stop talking about the price before they realize they are giving it away and jack the price up.....










That's funny!!!







I can call them and tell them I feel the kit is worth at least another hundred or five!!







I just finished a 04 Mustang Cobra on the way to work today! It was funny! Traction is a [email protected]@@@!!! He sat and spun and I took off!!!!! At the next light his passenger was LAUGHING







at him! I just smiled!!







He didnt rev at the second light nor did he take off fast!!


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (shorty54)*

just saw the advertising for this kit in the new eurotuner mag. if only it came with a bigger turbo...what is their turbo capable of?


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (lpxvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lpxvr* »_just saw the advertising for this kit in the new eurotuner mag. if only it came with a bigger turbo...what is their turbo capable of?


If I read correctly, I believe it said 400 or 500hp.


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (L33TX43RT)*

anyone have exact specs on the unit?
i know its a t3/to4 (i believe)


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_It comes with a T3/To4E turbo, capable of 500hp
As for the install kit it's a few gaskets and an oil pan and some hardware.
If you are CAREFUL when doing the install you can COMPLETELY install the less expensive kit, you just have to reuse some of your gaskets, and you need to weld on the oil return bung to your oil pan that's it.
For the capable DIY the less expensive kit will work fine.
ALL of our prototypes shipped that way without complaints.
Then some people approached us and asked for more, we got more but had to raise the price, most people are okay with it some people are not.
Now we offer both.


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (L33TX43RT)*

i was looking for a/r and such.....thanks though, that helps


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (L33TX43RT)*

awesome, thank you.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (lpxvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lpxvr* »_anyone have exact specs on the unit?
i know its a t3/to4 (i believe)

Yeah it is a T3/4!


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*

This thread received over 10 600 views







. That's insane. The Kinetic guys must be happy tho. good for them


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (formulavr6)*

cant wait to start makinf money to save for this kit!!!!!!!







its making me mad i dont have it now


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (animal1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animal1* »_cant wait to start makinf money to save for this kit!!!!!!!







its making me mad i dont have it now









Cool. 
It's either this kit or buy my gf a ring








I would buy the kit in a second, but i'd be afraid at night that my gf would castrate me








So, unfortunately i split my savings between both, haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Ya see... girls don't give me the time of day. in fact... still haven't had a person I can call a girlfriend yet.














It gets kinda lonely but all the money I make goes into my car. Hehe. I guess that's the plus side to being single. I dunno if it is worth it though.


----------



## 12v-Dub (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Cool. 
It's either this kit or buy my gf a ring










That is hilarious seeing how I am in the same boat. Its the biggest predicament of my life (not quite but up there!!). Just wanted to let you know I feel for ya!!


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (12v-Dub)*

By the kit! You can always find a new girl at the track, if you're FAST!!!! I'm lucky, my wife let's me blow money!


----------



## cosmosis (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Ya see... girls don't give me the time of day. in fact... still haven't had a person I can call a girlfriend yet.














It gets kinda lonely but all the money I make goes into my car. Hehe. I guess that's the plus side to being single. I dunno if it is worth it though.









Don't sweat it. I was washing my car on Saturday thinking, "Damn, this car has been through 3 semi-serious girls. The car will likely be around longer.










_Modified by cosmosis at 4:33 PM 10-26-2004_


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

there wouldnt be any clearance issues in an a2 right?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

There is more room in the A2 with the VR than in the A3 but we have not put a kit on a A2 VR swap yet.


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is more room in the A2 with the VR than in the A3 but we have not put a kit on a A2 VR swap yet.


wanna use my car as a guinea pig


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

this kit with this for an exhaust? http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...4.htm check out the video on the link, is it worth it and would it cause any problems with this kit?


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (animal1)*

mine would make a nice test car too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

pick me pick me


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*

Next guy who posts will be #300!!!!!!!!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (formulavr6)*

me = 300 and will own kit soon.


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

is one of the eurosport guys running this kit on their gti? i was reading about it in european car. it says its runnin kent 264s with the turbo?! is this true? supposedly went from 185whp to 285 whp with 7psi!!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_is one of the eurosport guys running this kit on their gti? i was reading about it in european car. it says its runnin kent 264s with the turbo?! is this true? supposedly went from 185whp to 285 whp with 7psi!!










More reasons to love this setup.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_is one of the eurosport guys running this kit on their gti? i was reading about it in european car. it says its runnin kent 264s with the turbo?! is this true? supposedly went from 185whp to 285 whp with 7psi!!









Don't know about the whp figures, but yes they are running with cams on their setup. They are also running an Oil Cooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

my god i want this


----------



## Slvr6Dub (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (animal1)*

Wow I just got done reading this entire post and looking at their web site. I had been thinking of going with the VF s/c but now that Ive seen this. Im getting this as soon as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (Slvr6Dub)*

Are the installation instructions going to be hosted, on the company website?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (L33TX43RT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33TX43RT* »_Are the installation instructions going to be hosted, on the company website?









I just saw them on there.


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
I just saw them on there.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Don't know about the whp figures, but yes they are running with cams on their setup. They are also running an Oil Cooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ive always read through the 12v forums that cams (especially a cam with 264 duration) hurt the power output?? stock cams are supposed to be the best.....


----------



## 631gti (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_
ive always read through the 12v forums that cams (especially a cam with 264 duration) hurt the power output?? stock cams are supposed to be the best.....










i thought most people were suggesting 256 for f/i... even a few people who ran this kit r using them, anyone wanna comment? shorty54 didnt u say u had em?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (631gti)*

ya know what's retarded. I decided to do my cams a while ago so I bought some cams off a guy on the tex. Took a few monthes to get them but I got them. So now that it took so long to get them I had some extra money so I decided to get springs, lifters, and l/w retainers. So..... i ordered all those parts. Well..... about a week and a half ago i ordered the retainers from bildon motorsports and they didn't have them in stock so I still haven't gotten them. I know have 2500 dollars at my disposal.... hummm... Kinetic kit = 2500 dollars.... Me = 2500 dollars..... hummm.... Me = Kinetic Kit. So... maybe this week I might be ordering the kit.... the screwed up thing about this is that I might get the turbo put on before I get the darn cams. lol.
If this does happen.... I will get a dyno of before cams and after. If I can I will get a dyno before turbo too.... that's if I have that kind of money. Any ways..... isn't that screwed up. lol.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_ I know have 2500 dollars at my disposal.... hummm... Kinetic kit = 2500 dollars.... Me = 2500 dollars..... hummm.... Me = Kinetic Kit.


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (914 VR6)*

me want a kit for my mk4, make a kit and I'll buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







one


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

has anyone stepped up with a distrubutor car yet?


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*

ok, heres an actual question...
if there is a MKIV kit, does that mean that there is MKIV software? does that mean there is MKIV C2 software?
please, pretty please,
max


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (AbqVR6)*

how much is shipping for this kit?? like 50 dollars?? just wondering because i am ordering it this week or next week.


















































Just wanna get what my expenses are. I tried calling them today and nobody was home... go figure... sunday. lol. hopefully i can have my beast going by mid to late november.







I hope it doesn't take that long to install and i hope nothing goes wrong that will make me take that long but we'll see. Hopefully it will be a true bolt on.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_hopefully i can have my beast going by mid to late november.







I hope it doesn't take that long to install and i hope nothing goes wrong that will make me take that long but we'll see. Hopefully it will be a true bolt on.









Lucky bastich!! My rides all wrapped up and cozy for winter. Looks like i'll be pickin' this up in the spring.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

There are a few good points to living in florida. 
One... never gets cold (EVER!!!) 
Two... We don't have any emmisions or car checks what so ever
I think the bad points out weight the good points though.
One... It never gets cold
Two... There aren't many VWs around here as there are up north
Three. It's to hot
Four.. No Curvy roads.... It's frigging FLAT AS ALL HE11
Five.. Floida has about a billion cops
But yeah... I guess i'm lucky. Hopefully I can have it broken in by december and not have any problems so I can take it out to the track for some of our.... semi-cold weather we get in december. In december.... Florida is getting it's fall, then it goes straight to spring. No winter.


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_I think the bad points out weight the good points though.
One... It never gets cold
Two... There aren't many VWs around here as there are up north
Three. It's to hot
Four.. No Curvy roads.... It's frigging FLAT AS ALL HE11
Five.. Floida has about a billion cops


1. I hate the cold.
2. I miss NY, and my girl (Well, now she's my ex, because I temporarily moved down here, and yes, she did the dirty deed. She's a 'Dubber, and part of VWVortex. Now, I'm permanently staying here, because I have no one to go back home to, anymore. I'll try to make the best of it, down here.)
3. It is too damn hot. However, that's better than being too damn cold.








4. The roads down here are more refined, thanks to the Sunpass tolls. The roads up North suck - I know.
5. Florida cops aren't as bad as in Long Island, NY. 


_Modified by L33TX43RT at 7:18 PM 10-31-2004_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

1. ive gotten used to the cold
2. VRs and G60s love cold air
3. Snowball fights kick arse
4. We dont get your hurricanes








5. ive gotten used to the roads....LIs roads are run (we've got curves and hills)
6. Cops....yeah we got em....only a pain if ure being stupid.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

lol. i have done a few trips from Florida to massachusettes. Let me tell you. Florida has to many cops. I'm going through every state and maybe see one cop in every state.... MAYBE, then on the way back to florida one i get in florida i see 3..... then about every 10-20 miles i see another one, then i hit a construction area and they have them sitting every friggin mile. Also... while i'm cruising the highway back... there are troopers all around me. I'm like.... darn... i wanna live up north, i barely saw any cops up there. 
As for the cold. Yeah... the cars like the cold weather... i love the cold weather. The roads in MA weren't bad at all. The roads in NY and NJ were crappy as all hell though. but yeah... i think it's better up north, especially if you have this kit. hehe.


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Long Island, NY has the most cops I've seen, and the most stubborn. Oh yeah, they're the highest paid.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_how much is shipping for this kit?? like 50 dollars?? just wondering because i am ordering it this week or next week.


















































Just wanna get what my expenses are. I tried calling them today and nobody was home... go figure... sunday. lol. hopefully i can have my beast going by mid to late november.







I hope it doesn't take that long to install and i hope nothing goes wrong that will make me take that long but we'll see. Hopefully it will be a true bolt on.









The shipping is $80 and I have some in stock ready to ship to you. We are open from 8am to 5pm PST Mon to Fri. I look forwad to hearing from you.


----------



## ATrin (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any word on the MKIV kit??? How much extra for a fmic and bov?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (ATrin)*

oh yeah get a BOV, spend extra money on something to make your car run like crap


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

lol. not everybody knows about cars, or their own.





















In case ya didn't know.... since the air is metered having a BOV would suck because it would let already metered air out of the system and then fuel would be put in when there isn't the air to compensate. Something like that. I'm no pro or anything.... but it's something like that. 
As for a FMIC. screw that... if I can i'm gunna go air to water. w00t w00t.


----------



## ATrin (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Whoa Whoa slow down buddy...Sorry i'm just new to VW's i came from a 240sx with an SR20 in it and i had a bov on it. didn't know u couldn't put one on a VW. So i'm guessing dv instead of bov smart guy????


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: (ATrin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATrin* »_. So i'm guessing dv instead of bov smart guy????

yes


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (AbqVR6)*

I am running a Type S BOV, with recirc kit......so technically both a BOV and a DV can be rerouted. The point is NOT to have a BOV or DV blowing off overboard.
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 5:20 PM 11-1-2004_


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_has anyone stepped up with a distrubutor car yet?


----------



## ATrin (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

thats what i figured, i've seen alot of other dubs with bovs, Hks, Greddy, Turbo XS....


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_
If this does happen.... I will get a dyno of before cams and after. If I can I will get a dyno before turbo too....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill be waiting and enjoying


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_has anyone stepped up with a distrubutor car yet?

No we have not had a distrubutor car come in yet, still looking.


----------



## ATrin (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how many more months til the MKIV kit?? i want this kit BAD!


----------



## GreenA3 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (ATrin)*

Was there talk about this kit being able to fit a MkII VR6 already?


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: (ATrin)*

the questoin is, how many months until kenetic can supply mkiv software to go with their kit?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (AbqVR6)*

it's not just the software. I haven't taken a look at the pics yet but the intake is also on the other side of the car, from the drivers side. I think they already made the tubing already.
second..... they aren't doing the software. C2 is doing the software and they have beenworking on it if I am correct. It's hard to break the MK4 stuff so that it works properly. The stupid MK4s have weird stuff in them that don't like to be changed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (GreenA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenA3* »_Was there talk about this kit being able to fit a MkII VR6 already?

Yes the kit will fit an A2 VR6 we have not done one yet but there is nothing that looks like it will be in the way.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jeremy
Can you control timing on the OBD1 coilpack using the FTC.. There are many questions being asked here
Can you help out please ? I could buy your kit sans software (OBD1 Distributor) and do my own tuning.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1662810


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (ATrin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATrin* »_how many more months til the MKIV kit?? i want this kit BAD!









We are working on this kit as best as we can, we do not want to rush and make a product that is not top quality. We need to make sure that there is no problems with the kit on are test car. When we have it all sorted out then we will go into production.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:46 AM 11-3-2004_


----------



## VWSteeze13 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damn, this thing probably bones out once it hooks up huh...


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes the kit will fit an A2 VR6 we have not done one yet but there is nothing that looks like it will be in the way.

i can't wait till someone gets this on a mark2. i'm definitely getting this kit for my car but that wont be for a year or two. my car will be a ferrari slayer


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerelin7686* »_
i can't wait till someone gets this on a mark2. 

I'll try to make this happen for you in a few months


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ok, some dumb newbie questions. What's this A2, A3 stuff? Is it the same as Mk2, Mk3?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (914 VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *914 VR6* »_Ok, some dumb newbie questions. What's this A2, A3 stuff? Is it the same as Mk2, Mk3?









Yes


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

have you guys come up with a vrt kit for the mk4 yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_have you guys come up with a vrt kit for the mk4 yet?









If you read about 6 posts up on this page you will see. Also if you do a search you will find out some info as well. Or if you go back a few pages there are some pics. of the MK4 kit in the works. You can also go to http://www.kineticmotorsport.com and see some pics. there too.


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:40 PM 11-3-2004_


----------



## GreenA3 (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes the kit will fit an A2 VR6 we have not done one yet but there is nothing that looks like it will be in the way.

O well super then. I just finished building a VR6 for my 88 Jetta. By building i mean rebuilding 70k mile motor. So nothing special about it yet. If I order stage one, could you guys help me with a custom stage two (make it so the intercooler fits the A2?) Not sure where your located but i'll work with you guys in any way nessasary to make it happen. Might have to do some customizing







But that stuff is fun so lets do it.


----------



## txhst7 (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Maybe after you upgrade the basics, like the clutch, flywheel, ?maybe even the drive shafts to be on the safe side?, you might want to look in to RaceLogic Tractio Control Systems. These things are awesome, they have cool little features like launch control so you can get an incredible start on your 0-60, full throttle shifting so you can have the turbo spooled up right away as you go into your next gear!


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what's up guys any update i saw all the pic look cool


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (StreetRyda)*

The Visa card is being cleared as we speak......


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Mr King)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by UberMike at 11:36 PM 11-7-2004_


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

You could buy a money order in USD to pay them.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

I hope all of you are enjoying driving you VW's! I'm out floating on a Carrier defending you all! I hate my job! I will be driving my VRT on the 22nd! Man I can't wait. My wife sent me a email and told me she drove it the other day! It was her first time since I turbo'd it. She liked it, but it also scared her. Since the roads were a little wet and the tires liked breaking loose! HAHAHAH I can't wait to waist a little tire tread! But, I'm not stopping until I see WHITE SMOKE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_I hope all of you are enjoying driving you VW's! I'm out floating on a Carrier defending you all! I hate my job! I will be driving my VRT on the 22nd! Man I can't wait. My wife sent me a email and told me she drove it the other day! It was her first time since I turbo'd it. She liked it, but it also scared her. Since the roads were a little wet and the tires liked breaking loose! HAHAHAH I can't wait to waist a little tire tread! But, I'm not stopping until I see WHITE SMOKE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Be safe, homey.


----------



## ATrin (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_I hope all of you are enjoying driving you VW's! I'm out floating on a Carrier defending you all! I hate my job! I will be driving my VRT on the 22nd! Man I can't wait. My wife sent me a email and told me she drove it the other day! It was her first time since I turbo'd it. She liked it, but it also scared her. Since the roads were a little wet and the tires liked breaking loose! HAHAHAH I can't wait to waist a little tire tread! But, I'm not stopping until I see WHITE SMOKE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I just wanna say thank you for defending us, i really appreciate you and everyone else.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_My wife sent me a email and told me she drove it the other day! It was her first time since I turbo'd it. She liked it, but it also scared her. 

Dude, you're courage astounds me! Letting your wife drive the VRT???
If my gf ever told me she drove my VR while I was away i'd go into cardiac arrest!! Yikes!!!
Keep safe bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

I want the MKIV kit ASAP!!!


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (vtgolf)*

nice article on this kit in the new european car with the new M5 on the cover. 
i want this more and more.


----------



## XVWJettaX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (lpxvr)*

whens the innercooler kit going to be available


----------



## foolery (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (XVWJettaX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XVWJettaX* »_whens the innercooler kit going to be available
 for mk3 gti


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (lpxvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lpxvr* »_nice article on this kit in the new european car with the new M5 on the cover. 

Cool! I'm going to have to buy that issue.
---
Edit: Is that the December issue? I just went to the European Car web site and the November issue has a 911 on the cover ...

European Car October 2004 
https://media.primediamags.com...x.gif

European Car November 2004 
https://media.primediamags.com...x.gif

European Car December 2004
https://media.primediamags.com...x.gif



_Modified by 914 VR6 at 8:46 PM 11-7-2004_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (914 VR6)*

ya know what sucks.... when you have all the money..... and the last few hundred dollars you need is caught up in a few places. like i have the money for the kit but i need like 200 dollars more so i can eat and all. lol. if only people would stop screwing around and buy my stuff. lol.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Dude, you're courage astounds me! Letting your wife drive the VRT???
If my gf ever told me she drove my VR while I was away i'd go into cardiac arrest!! Yikes!!!
Keep safe bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I didn't tell her she could drive it! She just did. Since my daughter's halloween costume was bulky. She said it was easier to transport the kids!! Only reason I will allow this behavior from my wife is, my daughter's initials are VW!!! So, I will allow this nonsense!







Plus, if you are married. You know the other reason!!!!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_
I didn't tell her she could drive it! She just did. Since my daughter's halloween costume was bulky. She said it was easier to transport the kids!! Only reason I will allow this behavior from my wife is, my daughter's initials are VW!!! So, I will allow this nonsense!







Plus, if you are married. You know the other reason!!!!


Yes, the reason is that you still wear the pants, she just picks the colour.


----------



## XVWJettaX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Caleb u should wait till you have a couple more bucks just incase you run into something else you need during the install or u find something worn that should be replaced. But you do need to hurry up and get that damn thing so we can see where turbo vs supercharger stands


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (XVWJettaX)*

Wanna help me out?? hehe. You can buy some of my stuff.














I just got a job so now i'll have money no matter what.














If my darn shirts would come in i can sell those and get the money i need in no time.


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (lpxvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lpxvr* »_nice article on this kit in the new european car with the new M5 on the cover. 
i want this more and more.










this magazine is for january 05....so dont look for it till december


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (ATrin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATrin* »_
I just wanna say thank you for defending us, i really appreciate you and everyone else. 

I'm in the same "boat" as this guy.







Except my Skyline is keeping me at ease for another 1.5 years.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i have a couple of questions....
the stage 1 kit will work on the stock compression rite?
how much boost the stage1 would make safely with a stock engine?
also i have the catcams 256s on my car rite now, would that make any difference on how the engine runs with the turbo kit on?
thanks.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_i have a couple of questions....
the stage 1 kit will work on the stock compression rite?
how much boost the stage1 would make safely with a stock engine?
also i have the catcams 256s on my car rite now, would that make any difference on how the engine runs with the turbo kit on?
thanks.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes the stage 1 kit works with the stock compression, I would only run the 7psi on the stock motor. If you get the intercooler kit you can run up to 10psi if you want to run more than that you will need to stage 2 fueling kit. The cams should make no difference in the running of the car.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes the stage 1 kit works with the stock compression, I would only run the 7psi on the stock motor. If you get the intercooler kit you can run up to 10psi if you want to run more than that you will need to stage 2 fueling kit. The cams should make no difference in the running of the car. 

How much more $ is the intercooler kit and how much more hp will it produce at 10psi?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (914 VR6)*

Jeremy,
Can you provide a larger hot side (at an added cost ?) like a T04/B/E trim ? Would the piping/rubber intake to tbody still fit ?
I don't want to spool too early as many others want. I want to spool "late" like 3500+ rpm.
Thanks
d


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (txhst7)*

To [email protected]: I have an mkiv gti and im building my own turbo kit, but i wanted to use your manifold and downpipe. Will the downpipe for the mkiiis work on the mkiv? I am looking to but the manifold next week so any help is appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

"I don't want to spool too early as many others want. I want to spool "late" like 3500+ rpm."
That's when it spools. I've been running the kit for 2 weeks now. I've got the DSR 256 cams no problem with them at all.
http://www.rahavindesigns.com/Ks-VR.htm
http://www.rahavindesigns.com/Kinetic.htm

_Modified by 98VR at 4:22 PM 11-12-2004_

_Modified by 98VR at 4:23 PM 11-12-2004_

_Modified by 98VR at 4:24 PM 11-12-2004_


_Modified by 98VR at 4:24 PM 11-12-2004_


----------



## MAgtiVR6 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_"I don't want to spool too early as many others want. I want to spool "late" like 3500+ rpm."
That's when it spools. I've been running the kit for 2 weeks now. I've got the DSR 256 cams no problem with them at all.
http://www.rahavindesigns.com/Ks-VR.htm
http://www.rahavindesigns.com/Kinetic.htm



hey .. nice job (link #2) its nice to see all the pieces in ths kit laid out
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by MAgtiVR6 at 4:18 PM 11-12-2004_


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (MAgtiVR6)*

Ya, Kinetic has similar ones up on their site now you've got to do a little digging to find them though. The pic's on my site are of the $2500 FULL install kit. As you can see the "Full Install Kit" means FULL install, they've got everything your gonna need to put it in. I actually offered my photo's of everything layed out to Kinetic when I noticed they didn't have any on their site HAHA, I think they took my joke a little too seriously though










_Modified by 98VR at 9:39 PM 11-12-2004_


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

hey that's sweet, my brother is looking for something around 15psi turbo kit for his mk2 VR, i don't know but he wants AT LEAST 350 HPs so if anyone has a kit for him IM me back, he's serious and has serious $$$$ !! let me know .


----------



## MAgtiVR6 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_Ya, Kinetic has similar ones up on their site now you've got to do a little digging to find them though. The pic's on my site are of the $2500 FULL install kit. As you can see the "Full Install Kit" means FULL install, they've got everything your gonna need to put it in. I actually offered my photo's of everything layed out to Kinetic when I noticed they didn't have any on their site HAHA, I think they took my joke a little too seriously though










I noticed that .. the oil pan is the dead give away .. nice to see everything thats involved with it


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_Ya, Kinetic has similar ones up on their site now you've got to do a little digging to find them though. The pic's on my site are of the $2500 FULL install kit. As you can see the "Full Install Kit" means FULL install, they've got everything your gonna need to put it in. I actually offered my photo's of everything layed out to Kinetic when I noticed they didn't have any on their site HAHA, I think they took my joke a little too seriously though









_Modified by 98VR at 9:39 PM 11-12-2004_

Nice to see that it clears the Neuspeed Upper Tie Bar, I've got the same setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XVWJettaX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Get the Kinetic kit make an innercooler kit and use c2's stage 2 software. C2 is supposably the most trouble freesoftware so far. Eip makes some crazy turbo kits I dont know how reliable they are for everyday driving, but then again 350 whp you need your engine to be built for it and tranny.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (XVWJettaX)*

looks like i have to put off buying the kit. A few of the checks came in late and.... i saw a great deal on a centerforce clutch so.... i took it and now i have a clutch to hold the power. bleh. i thought i was gunna have this by now but.... my stupid spending habits suck. If I see a deal that doesn't come around to often i bite it... espeically if i know i am going to replace the part soon any ways. If I see a really cheap diff.... then it's all going down hill. lol.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

i think the the only thing i would do after i get this kit... after some tranny upgrades.... is get a a/w intercooler and get a shorty intake so that i won't have to plumb the piping all the way around the engine again and then i'd be done with that with still running about 8psi but... that's after i get money to upgrade the tranny and all.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Clutch isn't a bad idea, I'm not sure if you necissarily need it on the 6psi, but it's good to have for future expansion.


_Modified by 98VR at 1:12 AM 11-13-2004_


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (98VR)*

Reading December's european car, another Kinetic kit was tested on a VR6. Reviews were favorable, however under the dislikes section, several modifications were recommended.
1) Heat shield around turbo
2) insulating oil/radiator hoses in the general area of the turbo to prevent heat cycling and failure down the road
3) copper flange gaskets...Not sure what Kinetic supplied
4) relocation of the dump tube upstream of the flex coupling on the downpipe...apparently there was a concern with engine flex
5) Tapped and welded the oil pan fitting from the inside vs. tapping the outside 
5) They also added an a/w intercooler and an oil cooler but these were considered optional
Reviewers commented that most if not all of this stuff was being addressed by Kinetic for future kits, but did the ones that already shipped come this way?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

DBL Post


_Modified by 98VR at 4:10 PM 11-13-2004_


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

The dump tube is the only thing that was changed I believe. Let me ask you this though. What kit for the VR has....
1) Heat shield around turbo
2) insulating oil/radiator hoses in the general area of the turbo to prevent heat cycling and failure down the road
3) copper flange gaskets
4) Tapped and welded the oil pan fitting from the inside vs. tapping the outside (HAHA nit pickers they give you a brand new oil pan with the fitting already WELDED! you've got to do that yourself on like every other kit)
As far as the intercooler goes.... you can see my thoughts on that over in the forced induction forums.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (98VR)*

CORRADO OBD1 Coilpack/Distributor Guys
Read
http://bahnbrenner.com/media/p...=1070 and check for application s






















What's the skinnny ?? 
BBM is selling the Kinetic kit while Kinetic says software ain't ready ??


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

I thought GIAC was doing the software for the OBD I. I also thought that it had benn done for a while now. Instructions for OBD I are up on Kinetics site.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob4me2see* »_Reading December's european car, another Kinetic kit was tested on a VR6. Reviews were favorable, however under the dislikes section, several modifications were recommended ...


Isn't that the January 2005 issue?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (914 VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *914 VR6* »_
Isn't that the January 2005 issue?

Whatever issue it is I have yet to receive it!! Someone scan it in and post as a pic!!


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Whatever issue it is I have yet to receive it!! Someone scan it in and post as a pic!!








Yes please! I looked for it at Kinetic's web site but they haven't posted it. I promise I'll still buy the issue when it comes out.


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (914 VR6)*

i took pictures of it a few days ago with my digi cam but its no excuse for a scanner. i could post them anyway if you want. you can look at the pictures
































sorry for the ****ty quality


_Modified by Jerelin7686 at 5:54 PM 11-13-2004_


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*

Thanks for posting those pics - I was able to read the whole article. I was also happy to read that the kit produces good "usable power".


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_The dump tube is the only thing that was changed I believe. Let me ask you this though. What kit for the VR has....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


I agree that most kits wouldn't come with the aforementioned components. It's just good to know for the inexperienced what additional measures should be considered when adding forced induction. 
I don't think the concern was whether the oil pan was new with tap installed, it's how it gets tapped. Without seeing the pan up close, I'm thinking that with welding the tap from the outside, if the weld failed the tap would simply fall off. With welding from the inside, you could still have a failure but atleast you have the tap compressed against the oil pan by the fitting screwed to the other side to hold the tap in place with a slow leak.


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (914 VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *914 VR6* »_Thanks for posting those pics

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

No, I know.
"It's just good to know for the inexperienced what additional measures should be considered when adding forced induction."
But after bringing all those minor issue's up don't you think it's amusing that they didn't mention a head spacer to lower compression, and tranny work to handle the extra power (LSD Clutch)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_I hope all of you are enjoying driving you VW's! I'm out floating on a Carrier defending you all! I hate my job! I will be driving my VRT on the 22nd! Man I can't wait. My wife sent me a email and told me she drove it the other day! It was her first time since I turbo'd it. She liked it, but it also scared her. Since the roads were a little wet and the tires liked breaking loose! HAHAHAH I can't wait to waist a little tire tread! But, I'm not stopping until I see WHITE SMOKE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hey give us a call when you get back.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! ([email protected])*

wondering if running a larger fuel pump will be neccessary to get sufficient fueling? with the larger injectors and such wouldn't not providing proper fueling be an issue with this kit??
also any date on an intercooler kit jeremy??


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (nOOb)*

No issues with the injectors at all. And no, there's no word on the IC kit I asked yesterday







I'm tinkering around with the idea of getting one of these 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
and plumbing it up myself but I'm lazy and will probably just wait for Kinetic to come out with theirs










_Modified by 98VR at 7:08 PM 11-16-2004_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_No issues with the injectors at all. And no, there's no word on the IC kit I asked yesterday







I'm tinkering around with the idea of getting one of these 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
and plumbing it up myself but I'm lazy and will probably just wait for Kinetic to come out with theirs









_Modified by 98VR at 7:08 PM 11-16-2004_

Bump, Anyone in Canada swing this kit yet? Looks like I have the funds lined up for the kit (low interest line of credit)


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

MAN! She drove it again! This time picked up a nail in a tire! Then went to Les Schwab to get ripped off on a cheap a$$ tire. Man, I'm not having a good time out on the carrier. Good thing I will be home on Sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_MAN! She drove it again! This time picked up a nail in a tire! Then went to Les Schwab to get ripped off on a cheap a$$ tire. Man, I'm not having a good time out on the carrier. Good thing I will be home on Sunday!!!!!!!


Get home safely man. We appreciate what you do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_MAN! She drove it again! This time picked up a nail in a tire! Then went to Les Schwab to get ripped off on a cheap a$$ tire. Man, I'm not having a good time out on the carrier. Good thing I will be home on Sunday!!!!!!!

Haha, don't let this happen a third time!! That's why when i'm out of town I pull the battery and hide it. The only way the car is going to move is if it's towed


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

OBDI doesn't come with software it comes with a SDS piggyback unit that comes untuned and currently no one has done it so far. This is for distributor car only. LOoks like I mights be the first.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (98VR)*

Ya know.... funds are short again.







This royally sucks. lol. I went out and bought a new clutch, some more items for my cam install, and a few things came up and now i'm down a lot of money so the kit has to wait even longer.





























I was so close too. lol. Now i'm thinking about getting my body work done again instead.... blah... the decisions. The body work is still at hand but.... i'd much rather have the kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (FNMOVIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FNMOVIN* »_OBDI doesn't come with software it comes with a SDS piggyback unit that comes untuned and currently no one has done it so far. This is for distributor car only. LOoks like I mights be the first.

It comes with a Split Second fuel and timing controller.
Sorry but I really do not want to sell a kit that has no tuning as most people out there do not know how to tune a car. I have talked to a few people that think that they can tune it just to get the kit. I would like to hold off selling the kit and tune it hear so we can make sure every thing is ok with it.


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It comes with a Split Second fuel and timing controller.
Sorry but I really do not want to sell a kit that has no tuning as most people out there do not know how to tune a car. I have talked to a few people that think that they can tune it just to get the kit. I would like to hold off selling the kit and tune it hear so we can make sure every thing is ok with it. 

this is the OBD 1 kit for a distributer car though right? what about obd 1 w/ coil packs? is there software for that yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_
this is the OBD 1 kit for a distributer car though right? what about obd 1 w/ coil packs? is there software for that yet?

Hello,
Yes there is a system for the OBD1 W/coil packs I have them on the shelf and ready to go.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! ([email protected])*

what mag is that in?

Dec european car. if i would have read that i would have found it









out to get a copy of that


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hello,
Yes there is a system for the OBD1 W/coil packs I have them on the shelf and ready to go.


for corrado coil pack?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (RS4 RADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS4 RADO* »_
for corrado coil pack?

As far as we can tell the Corrado OBD1 w/coil pack is the same as the OBD1 w/ coil pack Golf and Jetta. So we have a kit for you and ready to ship.
Jeremy


----------



## racerxx6 (Mar 20, 2002)

Just 2 quick notes on this kit.
1. On a trip from indy to pittsburgh, got an average of 26.8mpg running 80-90 the whole trip.
2. A note on the drivability. My brother is an engine calibration engineer for ford. He has been very skeptical about the tuning of this kit. He drove it for about 20 minutes out on his own, came back totaly amazed. Very impressed with the tuning. Just wanted to toss that out there for the masses, this is a well engineered kit.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (racerxx6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerxx6* »_Just 2 quick notes on this kit.
1. On a trip from indy to pittsburgh, got an average of 26.8mpg running 80-90 the whole trip.
2. A note on the drivability. My brother is an engine calibration engineer for ford. He has been very skeptical about the tuning of this kit. He drove it for about 20 minutes out on his own, came back totaly amazed. Very impressed with the tuning. Just wanted to toss that out there for the masses, this is a well engineered kit.

Thanks for the testimonial!


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

sweet


----------



## XVWJettaX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (animal1)*

I dont think the mpg reads correctly if you change the injectors the stock mpg reader goes off of injector pulse and the injector pulse is changed when bigger injectors are added.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (racerxx6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerxx6* »_Just 2 quick notes on this kit.
1. On a trip from indy to pittsburgh, got an average of 26.8mpg running 80-90 the whole trip.
2. A note on the drivability. My brother is an engine calibration engineer for ford. He has been very skeptical about the tuning of this kit. He drove it for about 20 minutes out on his own, came back totaly amazed. Very impressed with the tuning. Just wanted to toss that out there for the masses, this is a well engineered kit.

----------------------
Cool, but I wouldn't let my brother drive my car - he broke all my toys when we were kids







. The fuel mileage claims sound very optimistic. The EPA rated the 1998 Jetta at 25 mpg on the highway. 
EPA FAQ 

_Quote »_ The test to determine the highway fuel economy estimate represents a mixture of "non-city" driving. Segments corresponding to different kinds of rural roads and interstate highways are included. The test simulates a 10-mile trip and averages *48 mph*. The maximum speed is 60 mph. The test is run with the engine warmed up and has little idling time and no stops (except at the end of the test). 
NOTE: To make the numbers in the Fuel Economy Guide more useful for consumers, EPA adjusts these laboratory test results to account for the difference between controlled laboratory conditions and actual driving on the road. The laboratory fuel economy results are adjusted downward to arrive at the estimates in the Fuel Economy Guide and on the labels seen on new cars, light trucks, and vans. The city estimate is lowered by 10% and the highway estimate by 22% from the laboratory test results. Experience has proven that these adjustments make the mileage estimates in the Fuel Economy Guide correspond more closely to the actual fuel economy realized by the average driver.


http://www.detnews.com/2004/au...8.htm

_Quote »_The Environmental Protection Agency is weighing changes to the way it calculates fuel economy ratings posted on new cars and trucks to better reflect real-world driving conditions. 
The review, which comes as concerns rise over escalating oil prices, could result in lower posted fuel economy ratings and potentially impact sales of profitable but gas-guzzling pickup trucks and SUVs. 
Since the EPA last adjusted the formula for estimating vehicle fuel economy in 1984, highway speed limits have been raised and urban sprawl has created longer, more congested commutes. 
Environmental groups argue that the actual fuel economy for today’s vehicles can be as much as 34 percent lower than the city and highway ratings posted on the windows of new cars and trucks.


----------



## foolery (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (914 VR6)*

i get 30 mpg on highway with a chiped vr6


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: (foolery)*

The power required to overcome aerodynamic drag varies with the cube of speed http://www.gtechprosupport.com...c.htm . The more power required, the more fuel required.


----------



## racerxx6 (Mar 20, 2002)

The mpg was calculated on miles travelled divided by gallons used. Acorrding to the MFA i was getting 46mpg!!!! Running around town, I am lucky to get 20mpg, just to hard not to scoot by those wonderfull indiana drivers. I used to get around 28 on the same trip in stock from, but i used much more throttle to maintain the same speed. Just passing on some info, not looking to start a argument over fuel economy.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (racerxx6)*

racerxx6 how long did it take you to install the kit?


----------



## racerxx6 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (seank)*

About 16 hours. The longest was installing the new exhaust manifold, the nuts are a b***h to get to


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (racerxx6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racerxx6* »_About 16 hours. The longest was installing the new exhaust manifold, the nuts are a b***h to get to

I need a better way to break them loose without stripping them.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

Q:for the ones who installed there own kit.Can you install this kit right in your drive way or do you need to lift the car for the work.


----------



## thefullmonti (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

lift just makes it easier...you can do it with the car on jackstands.
my bad i thought you said do you need a lift.
you will need to get under the car if thats what your asking.


_Modified by thefullmonti at 7:14 PM 11-26-2004_


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (thefullmonti)*

so it is possible to do the install in a weekend? that was the biggest complaint european car mag about the kit too they said the mani was the worst part of the install.


----------



## L33TX43RT (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_so it is possible to do the install in a weekend? that was the biggest complaint european car mag about the kit too they said the mani was the worst part of the install.

If you read DEEPER into the thread, it can be done in one SOLID weekend.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (L33TX43RT)*

he said 16 hours with a couple problems so i see no problem in completing the install in a weekend


----------



## 12vfreak (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (seank)*

hey got a question............anybody know what the next stages are going to have in them?????







i mean like turbo upgrades.......intercoolers...fuel upgrades........because im shooting for a turbo kit by winter .......i was thinking eip stage 2.......
thanx


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (XVWJettaX)*

"I dont think the mpg reads correctly if you change the injectors the stock mpg reader goes off of injector pulse and the injector pulse is changed when bigger injectors are added."
The MPG readout on the gauge cluster is COMPLETLY inacruate once you change the injectors and fueling. Your MPG *will* be lower I garantee you of that.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (12vfreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12vfreak* »_hey got a question............anybody know what the next stages are going to have in them?????







i mean like turbo upgrades.......intercoolers...fuel upgrades........because im shooting for a turbo kit by winter .......i was thinking eip stage 2.......
thanx
















There are no future stages, just add on, ie. FMIC, Head Spacer, etc... If you want to increase your power then go with the Stage II fueling kit from C2 Motorsorts. They currently supply the kit with a Stage I setup.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

I'm pretty sure their will be a Stage II that will be sold as an add on to the Stage I and also sold as a stand alone kit. Stage II will include FMIC, C2 Motor Sports 9.0:1 SS Head Gasket, and an uprated Wasgate spring to up the boost to 8psi. I'm sure Jeremy will chime in here shortly, but once you get the FMIC and the Headgasket on there it's pretty much what mike said, upgrading the fueling kit and bumping up the boost with either different springs and or a boost controller.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (wootwoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wootwoot* »_you should say lsd here i come first !
congratulations though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










AMEN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_I'm pretty sure their will be a Stage II that will be sold as an add on to the Stage I and also sold as a stand alone kit. Stage II will include FMIC, C2 Motor Sports 9.0:1 SS Head Gasket, and an uprated Wasgate spring to up the boost to 8psi. I'm sure Jeremy will chime in here shortly, but once you get the FMIC and the Headgasket on there it's pretty much what mike said, upgrading the fueling kit and bumping up the boost with either different springs and or a boost controller. 

Cheers to that! What spring is currently supplied with the wastegate? 6psi?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_I'm pretty sure their will be a Stage II that will be sold as an add on to the Stage I and also sold as a stand alone kit. Stage II will include FMIC, C2 Motor Sports 9.0:1 SS Head Gasket, and an uprated Wasgate spring to up the boost to 8psi. I'm sure Jeremy will chime in here shortly, but once you get the FMIC and the Headgasket on there it's pretty much what mike said, upgrading the fueling kit and bumping up the boost with either different springs and or a boost controller. 

Chime








We are not going to have a stage 2 kit we are going to have all the parts for sale but not in a kit form. We are doing this so that the guy that just wants to get the intercooler does not need to get the head spacer or bigger fuel system.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Chime








We are not going to have a stage 2 kit we are going to have all the parts for sale but not in a kit form. We are doing this so that the guy that just wants to get the intercooler does not need to get the head spacer or bigger fuel system. 

Any idea on a timeframe? I've got to get my money spent before my fiancé gets wind that I actually have money!! (she'll want to spend it on the wedding pfff!!)


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well.... $h!t my bad go ahead and delete my "mis-information" post







BTW did you guy's finish that pesky MKIV kit so I can order my IC kit










_Modified by 98VR at 12:55 PM 11-29-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_Well.... $h!t my bad go ahead and delete my "mis-information" post







BTW did you guy's finish that pesky MKIV kit so I can order my IC kit









_Modified by 98VR at 12:55 PM 11-29-2004_

LOL we have finished the MK4 turbo kit and it is going into preproduction (still about 5-6 months a way) we are trying to get some of the long term projects done in the next month or so. Then it will be onto new parts for the MK3 kit. We are still working on the MK3 bits at the same time.


----------



## 914 VR6 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We are doing this so that the guy that just wants to get the intercooler does not need to get the head spacer or bigger fuel system. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

when is everthing else going to be available like front mount and all other upgrades, unless they are already out?? any idea on the prices? Also when bumping up to the bigger fueling system and intercooler headspacer well the software change or is what u get with stage one sufficient for the rest of the ad ons?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

"We are still working on the MK3 bits at the same time."
Nice sound's good I will just continue to refresh my browser on your "Intercooler kits" page








" Also when bumping up to the bigger fueling system and intercooler headspacer well the software change or is what u get with stage one sufficient for the rest of the ad ons?"
You've kinda got it backwards there, you don't bump up the fueling, you bump up the boost then the fueling, kinda...... The C2 stage I kit which comes with the Kinetic Stage I kit, supports up to 9psi of boost. With the addition of the FMIC and Head Spacer you will be able to push the boost to 9psi (safely) which will top out the C2 stage I kit. If you want more boost past the 9psi you will then have to upgrade your fueling kit to the C2 stage II kit which will allow you to take it up to 14psi I believe. The important thing to remember here is just because you put in the FMIC and SS Head Spacer doesn't mean your ready to run ton's and ton's of boost you have to take into consideration that your drive drain also need's to be strengthened (LSD, Clutch). It's an expensive, and never ending chain of event's, that will suck away your soul, and bank account, muuuhahahahaaaaaa! 


_Modified by 98VR at 2:21 AM 11-30-2004_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Chime








We are not going to have a stage 2 kit we are going to have all the parts for sale but not in a kit form. We are doing this so that the guy that just wants to get the intercooler does not need to get the head spacer or bigger fuel system. 
 any idea on when the spacer will be available as well as the rest ?
also have you guys played with the kit w/t any cams i was thinking of possibly running the dsr 256 cams


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (rossovr6)*

You can get the spacer right now from C2. I'm running my DSR's with the kit and it's perfect.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_You can get the spacer right now from C2. I'm running my DSR's with the kit and it's perfect.


Spacers are in stock for immediate shipping









C2
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Kinetic for Holiday presents


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

" to Kinetic for Holiday presents "
haha
"To all you ladies out there, the Kinetic Motorsport Stage I Turbo kit will make the *perfect* stocking stuffer for that *special* man in your life, screw the electric razor. Call Jeremy now to place your orders."
*Also in stock jumbo stockings to hold Kinetic Motorsport Stage I Turbo kit.



_Modified by 98VR at 5:35 AM 11-30-2004_


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_You can get the spacer right now from C2. I'm running my DSR's with the kit and it's perfect.

Are you using the standard C2 forced induction chip with the DSR's?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_" to Kinetic for Holiday presents "
haha
"To all you ladies out there, the Kinetic Motorsport Stage I Turbo kit will make the *perfect* stocking stuffer for that *special* man in your life, screw the electric razor. Call Jeremy now to place your orders."
*Also in stock jumbo stockings to hold Kinetic Motorsport Stage I Turbo kit.


I'm not going to hold my breath on getting one of these from my fiancé for X-Mass.
I'd rather go with this plan:
"Honey, there's one more box here?? Who could it be from?? Awesome it's the VRT kit from Kinetic!!! Card says it's from you baby, you're the greatest!! (really purchased by me!!)


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

"Are you using the standard C2 forced induction chip with the DSR's?"
Standard? The kit comes with the C2 Stage I Fueling kit.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*

98VR do you have any dyno charts or hp and tq #'s from your setup?


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (98VR)*

The fueling kit addresses the fueling issues with running more boost but not the use of cams. I'm trying to figure out if the eprom that came with your fueling kit is made for a boosted VR with stock cams but happens to work well with the DSR's.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

The chip isn't the key factor with the cams and the FI. You may have heard about the VF stage I guy's having problem with the 256's? That's because the VF stage I doesn't include the larger injectors, therefore the added air from the snail + the cams is simply too much for the stock injectors to handle, and you end up running lean. It runs just fine with Chris'/Jeff's fueling though, no worries. If you have the cams it'll run fine, if you don't have the cam's it will also run fine, the ECU adjust's the fuel for the added air automatically, and with the larger injectors the fuel that is required is more than redily available. There's no "special" tuning involved for the 256's you just need more fuel, their a very mild cam. I think it's more of a "capacity" issue than a "programming" issue. If your stock injectors can't pump out the fuel your car requires your going to run lean and have drivability problems. I'm sure Chris or Jeff will chime in, their much more smartererererer than I am. 










_Modified by 98VR at 11:51 PM 11-30-2004_


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (98VR)*

I have the Kinetic's kit also and was thinking about the dsr's. Did you change the springs and have it dynoed? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (dubsouth)*

I wouldn't bother with the cams at this point, it's not going to do *that* much for you. I had mine installed before I went FI so they were there and it doesn't make sense to take them out.


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (98VR)*

Thanks. Have you had it dynoed yet?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (dubsouth)*

No I'm being lazy.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_The chip isn't the key factor with the cams and the FI. You may have heard about the VF stage I guy's having problem with the 256's? That's because the VF stage I doesn't include the larger injectors, therefore the added air from the snail + the cams is simply too much for the stock injectors to handle, and you end up running lean. It runs just fine with Chris'/Jeff's fueling though, no worries. If you have the cams it'll run fine, if you don't have the cam's it will also run fine, the ECU adjust's the fuel for the added air automatically, and with the larger injectors the fuel that is required is more than redily available. There's no "special" tuning involved for the 256's you just need more fuel, their a very mild cam. I think it's more of a "capacity" issue than a "programming" issue. If your stock injectors can't pump out the fuel your car requires your going to run lean and have drivability problems. I'm sure Chris or Jeff will chime in, their much more smartererererer than I am. 









_Modified by 98VR at 11:51 PM 11-30-2004_


your very rite sir! cams dont realy need programing unless they are 266 or higher so bigger cams or when you run all motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

any dyno mumbers oh do they obd1 setup yet want to get rid of my sc kit so i can go turbo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_any dyno mumbers oh do they obd1 setup yet want to get rid of my sc kit so i can go turbo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Man do it!! This kit allows one the flexibility to start small and go big later!!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*

So who do i actually order the kit from ? [email protected] or [email protected] . because i see kinetic makes the kit but c2 does the programing ? am i wrong ? but point is i want to order one in a week or so ! just scraping some more cash up 
also how long does it take to recieve the kit ?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (rossovr6)*

Either, or, I think Chirs has started to carry them and if your in the states it may be cheaper to ship from C2.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (rossovr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossovr6* »_So who do i actually order the kit from ? [email protected] or [email protected] . 
also how long does it take to recieve the kit ?


You can purchase the kit from either place, Kinetic or C2Motorsports.
Kits usually ship within 48 hours, so you should have a kit within a work week (Ground UPS)
If there is anything further we can do, please let us know.
Chris
C2


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_"I dont think the mpg reads correctly if you change the injectors the stock mpg reader goes off of injector pulse and the injector pulse is changed when bigger injectors are added."
The MPG readout on the gauge cluster is COMPLETLY inacruate once you change the injectors and fueling. Your MPG *will* be lower I garantee you of that. 

This is true.
If you check at the pump, you can get your real mpg.
Right now with a V1, and C2's stage I fuel setup, I am getting about 16/20mpg (city/highway)...
so basically my gas mileage is horrible. but the car runs very well, and strong. gotta dyno it. I'm thinking of hooking up my O2's again to try and grab a little fuel economy back, because this is ridiculous, because I don't drive the car hard.
Crusing at about 80mph on the highway I get about 19.8mpg!!!!


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

"so basically my gas mileage is horrible."
You gotta pay to play. Nothing you can do about that. I will say one thing though, with the Kinetic kit it's very easy to keep out of bosst and keep that gas millage somewhat respectable. If it's your daily driver as mine is.


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (98VR)*

i remember some one, i think EIP had a 450hp 10 sec car that averaged 20 mpg. thats not that bad.


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*

I swear I am going to be one of the first buying the mk4 vrT kit, I am waiting anxiously


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_"so basically my gas mileage is horrible."
You gotta pay to play. Nothing you can do about that. I will say one thing though, with the Kinetic kit it's very easy to keep out of bosst and keep that gas millage somewhat respectable. If it's your daily driver as mine is.

Of course it is my daily driver, I only have one car.
But ya, the whole "you gotta pay to play" is pretty much what my father told me while I was visiting my parents for the holidays. He said something like, "horsepower equals more fuel". still I wish my highway mileage would be better.
Keep in mind, crusing at 80mph, I am pretty deep into vacuum usually greater than 10 In Hg, so no boost, and I still get 20mpg.
The 16mpg in town isn't too horrible, considering that I would get around 17-19 before. I think it is all from the chip putting the AFR's around 13.0, at anything at or less than 0 boost/0 vacuum. THat extra fuel goes fast!
I wonder how my cat is doing....


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

hey thanks alot im sent


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

is there a front mount kit yet ? i have an atp kit will it work ?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (rossovr6)*

It's not out yet. I doubt it would fit, the position/orientation of Kinetic's snail is quiet different from ATP's. I'm real curious to see how kinetic runs the IC piping off of the snail, I've been playing around with fabbing my own up but I want to wait and see what Kinetic comes up with. I was thinking that they'd have to rotate the cold side back so that the outlet points up. Rotating it so that the outlet points down like ATP's and EIP's will be extremely difficult since Kinetic welded the 90 degree outlet on the end of the snail. Rich @ Dubwerks is also curious to see what they do he threw out the fact that offerening a new snail on the cold side (as a swap out) with a straight outlet on it was also a posibility. Should be interesting to see what they come up with.


_Modified by 98VR at 9:15 AM 12-2-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_Either, or, I think Chirs has started to carry them and if your in the states it may be cheaper to ship from C2.

Shipping form Canada is the same cost as we ship it from are US post office box. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oooooo your so sneaky


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Shipping form Canada is the same cost as we ship it from are US post office box. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, so could we order from an american address and have it shipped to somewhere in Canada? (to pay in US Currency??) Serious question, could save hundreds of dollars!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Haha, so could we order from an american address and have it shipped to somewhere in Canada? (to pay in US Currency??) Serious question, could save hundreds of dollars!! 

Sorry no all the sales come into Canada but the kit costs $2500 us so you do the math and see what that is in CDN now


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry no all the sales come into Canada but the kit costs $2500 us so you do the math and see what that is in CDN now










Looks good to me!
http://www.bankofcanada.ca/en/exchform.htm
2500 $USD is:
02 Dec 2004 $2,974.75 Canadian dollars @ 1.1899 (0.8404) 
Sick deal!!


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Looks good to me!
http://www.bankofcanada.ca/en/exchform.htm
2500 $USD is:
02 Dec 2004 $2,974.75 Canadian dollars @ 1.1899 (0.8404) 
Sick deal!!


----------



## flipg01 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (mk3boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3boy* »_I swear I am going to be one of the first buying the mk4 vrT kit, I am waiting anxiously

I'm with you! I'm currently saving so that I would *hopefully* be ready when they release it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Looks good to me!
http://www.bankofcanada.ca/en/exchform.htm
2500 $USD is:
02 Dec 2004 $2,974.75 Canadian dollars @ 1.1899 (0.8404) 
Sick deal!! 

We are running at 1.20 to give a little buffer with the doller moving like it is, its up and down so we need to have a little room. It is still a lot better than it was 6 months ago 1.45


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We are running at 1.20 to give a little buffer with the doller moving like it is, its up and down so we need to have a little room. It is still a lot better than it was 6 months ago 1.45









Jeremy, if that's the case then you should be hearing from me in the next few weeks!! What is the shipping cost to Ottawa?


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Jeremy, if that's the case then you should be hearing from me in the next few weeks!! What is the shipping cost to Ottawa?


I'm going to try to grab this while the dollar stinks as well. $3k Canadian is dirt cheap....


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (flipg01)*

i know I am waiting anxiously for mk4 kit


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sorry no all the sales come into Canada but the kit costs $2500 us so you do the math and see what that is in CDN now









would it be possible to ship from canada to canada? this would save probably hundreds because you guys use UPS.
and you know how much UPS loves to charge brokerage fees to canadians from the states.








just wondering








-danny


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (mk3boy)*

are they coming out with mk4 vr6 kit, plz tell me yes!


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

For our US customers we ship from WA
no duty, no brokerage, no taxes just the kit + shipping


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_For our US customers we ship from WA
no duty, no brokerage, no taxes just the kit + shipping

what about mk4 kit is there gonna be one coming out.


----------



## Jerem[email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

yes we have a MK4 kit in the works, if you look back about 3-4 pages you will see it with pics.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ordered mine today, thanks Ryan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (homeless)*

How many does that make now Jeremy? When I spoke with you the week I ordered mine you said you moved about ten in that week. Come on be honest










_Modified by 98VR at 3:07 AM 12-7-2004_


----------



## radoslcvr6 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

even tho this has probably been asked, i'm not about to read through every post as i am a busy college student, and finals are coming up. but will i be able to use this kit on a 92 corrado...do they have the software for my car, or is it possible to get the software from somewhere else if they dont. i am seriously thinking of getting this in the summer.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_How many does that make now Jeremy? When I spoke with you the week I ordered mine you said you moved about ten in that week. Come on be honest









_Modified by 98VR at 3:07 AM 12-7-2004_

About 30 kits have been sold in Canada. At this rate, VRT's are going to be so common that i'll have to look at doing an ITB setup to be different!! 
Common is good though in this case, just is a testament to the quality and refinement of this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DELI DANA VR6 (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

BumP


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
About 30 kits have been sold in Canada. At this rate, VRT's are going to be so common that i'll have to look at doing an ITB setup to be different!! 
Common is good though in this case, just is a testament to the quality and refinement of this kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, I'm all down for VR6 T's.
But if you run into 30 VR6t's in canada I would say that you are still "different" due to the fact that there are 31,050,700 ppl in Canada.
Just keep that in mind







.
And that is a real figure by the way







.
I hear what you are saying tho...I'm just kinda playing with you. But I HARDLY even run into any mk3 GTi's these days...let alone any of them being turbo'd or s/c'd.
I mean, besides get-togethers. Thats another story.
Later,


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

"I hear what you are saying tho...I'm just kinda playing with you. But I HARDLY even run into any mk3 GTi's these days...let alone any of them being turbo'd or s/c'd."
Yup.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*

boost is good no matter how many people have it


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_"I hear what you are saying tho...I'm just kinda playing with you. But I HARDLY even run into any mk3 GTi's these days...let alone any of them being turbo'd or s/c'd."
Yup.

hey 98VR, check your IM


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i had one question about this setup i noticed there was no bov in the kit, and i thought i had remembered hearing something about not running one with vr6s?somebody want to clear up what im trying to remember ha ha


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_i had one question about this setup i noticed there was no bov in the kit, and i thought i had remembered hearing something about not running one with vr6s?somebody want to clear up what im trying to remember ha ha

it comes with a stock 1.8t diverter valve


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (homeless)*

so is it relativly quiet when shifting gears?


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_so is it relativly quiet when shifting gears?

yes, from what i have been told.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i see thanks for clearing that up i was wondering how the pressure would be released


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_WOW!!!! I have a 96 Gti VR6 now VRT!!! I'm running the stage one kit. At 3psi I put down 233whp with 228torque. I got my throttle body fixed and now am running 6psi. Not sure what the HP and TORQUE numbers are. But, I put a [email protected] 1/4 mile in 90degree weather...My 60ft times SUCKED! So, I should have hit 13's. But trackion on street tires is a serious issue! ALL IN ALL! I love my car and can't wait to do the 2nd STAGE!!! Intercooler here I come, or should I say 300whp here I come!!!












































Oh those were the glory days!! 16 pages later, i'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of Spring


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

mine is coming in the mail today and it should be installed by the first of January.


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

UberMike: It'd be much appreciated if you could get / post dyno figures on your 6psi before going to StageII. It'd be nice to see how close you get to Kinetic's posted dyno. They qualify their's as having been run with: "94 Octane Gas / 3" Cat Back Exhaust (No Cat)" You're not running those options, are you? Gracias.
P.S. Your numbers at 3psi... sound great!! Buckle up : ) How long to install? Any major problems?


_Modified by VR6_00Jetta at 10:42 PM 12-15-2004_


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6_00Jetta)*

He's not getting 233HP with 3psi I don't buy that for a second. That means that with the full 6psi he'll be close to 300hp?







Ya, no.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_He's not getting 233HP with 3psi I don't buy that for a second. That means that with the full 6psi he'll be close to 300hp?







Ya, no.

Haha, I don't know what everyone is talking about, the claimed numbers are from Shorty54, not me. And last I heard he was on an aircraft carrier and not really available at this time for comment.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

realistically on 94 pump gas, and with the possibility of an intercooler how high could you run the boost up on this on a stock engine?
and what kind of power could you pull out of it reliabily??


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (nOOb)*

richpugh i dont know if anyone goes into the mk2 forum but he's got a nasty vr6 turbo and he said he's run 11psi for over a year reliably with nothing but different head gasket and some head studs.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1475129
pics of his car


_Modified by Jerelin7686 at 12:01 PM 12-16-2004_


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jerelin7686)*

On a stock VR the only thing you really have to change to run the higher boost is the compression. With stock compresion I wouldn't go much over 9 maaaaybe 10psi with the kinetic kit.


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (98VR)*

you mean stage one? because isn't it safer to run higher boost with an intercooler because a little bit of the pressure is lost moving all the air around right?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jerelin7686)*

It's safer to run high boost with an IC because the more boost you run the hotter the charge is. Your not installing an IC to reduce pressure your installing it to cool the charge.


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (98VR)*

duh, but what i'm saying is that i thought the longer the distance the air has to travel from turbo to intake manifold the more pressure it loses but i wouldn't find it hard to believe that im wrong


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jerelin7686)*

" because isn't it safer to run higher boost with an intercooler because a little bit of the pressure is lost moving all the air around right?"
" Your not installing an IC to reduce pressure your installing it to cool the charge."
"duh"
Duh???? Wanna read that again man LOL. Your only loosing pressure if you've got a leak. The only thing that adding an IC will do to pressure is give a *very* minor delay in the time it takes to run it's course through the system.


_Modified by 98VR at 12:51 PM 12-16-2004_


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (98VR)*

how hard would it be to run a intercooler for the kinetic kit then?


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (nOOb)*

buy an intercooler, make the piping, relocate the bov....
anything else?

_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_how hard would it be to run a intercooler for the kinetic kit then?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (homeless)*

You just have to ensure that your piping has a 1" nipple in it somwhere for the BPV. You can get them from ATP I believe.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

What was the problem again with getting the FMIC piping to fit. Something about rotating the snail??


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

There is no problem really. Someone asked if ATP's kit would work, it wont because Kinetic has their snail clocked differently than ATP. The outlet on ATP's point's down, while Kinetic's does not as it comes out right in front of the TB.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

any result from the kinetic guys how this kit does with ICBC AirCare???


----------



## thefullmonti (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*

can anyone tell me where on this kit you route that little hose on top of the diverter valve to? i have a custom kit and am not quite sure where to route that little bugger.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (thefullmonti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thefullmonti* »_can anyone tell me where on this kit you route that little hose on top of the diverter valve to? i have a custom kit and am not quite sure where to route that little bugger.


Route it to the Intake Maniold. PAST the throttle body.
(by the fpr, or by the brake booster....)

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thefullmonti (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

thanks Jeff, i should have my car up and running tommarow so i'll let you know how that OBD 1 stage two software works out.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (thefullmonti)*

I hate to rain on the parade here gentleman, but in case none of you are aware. When kinetic brought they're car to the uber-golf challenge it ran like a POS. Bucking, stalling, misfiring etc etc. Garrett was kind enough to modify a VF chip for him in order that the car ran properly for challenge. Of course the chip was encrypted so you know for a fact that they are not using GIAC software as I am sure they were not willing to outlay the cash for his services. I just hope none of your cars ran like that one did


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I hate to rain on the parade here gentleman, but in case none of you are aware. When kinetic brought they're car to the uber-golf challenge it ran like a POS. Bucking, stalling, misfiring etc etc. Garrett was kind enough to modify a VF chip for him in order that the car ran properly for challenge. Of course the chip was encrypted so you know for a fact that they are not using GIAC software as I am sure they were not willing to outlay the cash for his services. I just hope none of your cars ran like that one did









Hate to rain on your parade but I WAS running a VF GIAC stage II chip in my SC Vr6 and guess what, it ran like crap. The car only made [email protected], and then the power went into the toilet after all the way up to 7000rpm(~160whp, wavy line). the car was running super lean too. maxed out at 14.5, right at about 6800rpm. that is fricken lean.








now with my c2 software(stage 1) the car is running rich(bad gas mileage), but the car pulls like a bat out of hell. gonna dyno it soon to compare. and it drive 100x smoother than it did with the giac software.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

"I hate to rain on the parade here gentleman, but in case none of you are aware. When kinetic brought they're car to the uber-golf challenge it ran like a POS. Bucking, stalling, misfiring etc etc."
????? There's a parade? Why don't you let the people who actually have the kit worry about it. They didn't sell any kit's in that condition. I would assume they were still in the R&D stage at that time so your gonna have periods where the thing isn't running in tip top condition. Just because it was running like that at that point in time doesn't mean squat about the finished project. I'm still trying to figure out why you even posted that 14 pages into this thread LOL. When there's several pages of posts from people running the kit and having 0 problems with it.










_Modified by 98VR at 7:03 AM 12-18-2004_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_Hate to rain on your parade but I WAS running a VF GIAC stage II chip in my SC Vr6 and guess what, it ran like crap.

Really, do you own a VF kit. If not how did you get the software? Was it for the right car? I think your leaving a lot out of the picture.

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_The car only made [email protected], and then the power went into the toilet after all the way up to 7000rpm(~160whp, wavy line). the car was running super lean too. maxed out at 14.5, right at about 6800rpm. that is fricken lean.

That's interesting. It sounds like the chip was not designed for you set-up or you were having fueling issues. For instance if you were running smaller injectors than VF's Stage II does and you were running the stage II chip then of course you would run lean.

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_now with my c2 software(stage 1) the car is running rich(bad gas mileage), but the car pulls like a bat out of hell. gonna dyno it soon to compare. and it drive 100x smoother than it did with the giac software.

This is because the programming is probably more closely matched to you set-up. Don't go running your mouth at GIAC or VF when they had no hand in your set-up or tuning of your car.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Haha, I don't know what everyone is talking about, the claimed numbers are from Shorty54, not me. And last I heard he was on an aircraft carrier and not really available at this time for comment. 









I will be home on Sunday! I will email you my dyno sheet! Then will you believe????? Why would I or anyone with this kit LIE? C'mon bro! It's a DUB NATION! I wouldn't lie to you or anyone about this $H!T!!!!!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I hate to rain on the parade here gentleman, but in case none of you are aware. When kinetic brought they're car to the uber-golf challenge it ran like a POS. Bucking, stalling, misfiring etc etc. Garrett was kind enough to modify a VF chip for him in order that the car ran properly for challenge. Of course the chip was encrypted so you know for a fact that they are not using GIAC software as I am sure they were not willing to outlay the cash for his services. I just hope none of your cars ran like that one did









The car that ran was an OBDI VR using a prototype kit (I read European Car as well). The chip designed for that kit was an OBDII, hence the owner of the car decided to use a GIAC OBDI chip aimed at the VF Kit. Running like crap or not, the tuning wasn't specific to the engine that the kit was applied to and hence logical issues arose. 
That being said, OBDI software is now ready and available for this kit from C2:
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


_Modified by UberMike at 2:14 PM 12-18-2004_


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I hate to rain on the parade here gentleman, but in case none of you are aware. When kinetic brought they're car to the uber-golf challenge it ran like a POS. Bucking, stalling, misfiring etc etc. Garrett was kind enough to modify a VF chip for him in order that the car ran properly for challenge. Of course the chip was encrypted so you know for a fact that they are not using GIAC software as I am sure they were not willing to outlay the cash for his services. I just hope none of your cars ran like that one did










Don't try to slam it when it's a preproduction kit. Ask the people that are running it now and see what they say. In the January EC, they pointed out all of the things they did'nt care for about the kit and then went on to say that most or all of it was or will be fixed by the time it gets shipped out.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm trying not to get this thread *too* far off topic...
But there are really only a 'few' ppl here that think giac is God. One being you Jettset...that's cool and all. I totally think that everyones' opinions are valid and should be listened to. 
But that issue you brought up was due to the car being obd1 and the c2 stuff wasn't done yet. C2 never released any obd1 software at that point in time. I'm actually surprised that you came on here and brought it up as it was quite obvious to everybody at that time. I guess you didn't realize that - which is cool. But now you know.
Jeff/C2 make power with a safety factor written in, giac makes power and the damn chip has you banging off the knock sensors every chance it gets just to tweek an extra hp or two out. I would never have run a giac chip with FI.
I used to get a ping when I had my n/a v.11 giac chip...and never made any 'real' hp with my VF KIT until I had c2 software on it. 
Now, back on topic...
I haven't driven the kinetic kit yet but would be curious to see how it runs. If the tuning is as smooth as mine on my atp turbo then I would consider it factory-like.
Later,


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re:*

" I will email you my dyno sheet! Then will you believe"

Just post it here I'd be interested to see what it looks like. Have you had another dyno done now that the TB is fixed? Do you have any other mod's besides the kit?


_Modified by 98VR at 5:58 PM 12-18-2004_


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

98vr...
what are you doing as far as intercooler and piping? are you going to wait until Kinetic comes out with a kit or make your own?


----------



## AmiT-VR6 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (wootwoot)*

Im runing a set up of 400hp 1 bar.
with:spec stage 2 clutch. and stock diff. for about 5500km.
Who break diff and whan?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (homeless)*

I've looked into making my own, I know what I need to do it. But I am waiting to see with what kinetic comes up with and what the cost will be when they do. If it's cheaper to fab up my own then I will, but if there's is in the ball park I figure I'll save myself some headaches and just get the one that's all ready been pre-fitted so to speak.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
Really, do you own a VF kit. If not how did you get the software? Was it for the right car? I think your leaving a lot out of the picture.


Nope but I had a copy of the stage 2 chip.

_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
That's interesting. It sounds like the chip was not designed for you set-up or you were having fueling issues. For instance if you were running smaller injectors than VF's Stage II does and you were running the stage II chip then of course you would run lean.


Wrong again. Their stage 2 runs 30lb injectors, which is exactly what I am running.

_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
This is because the programming is probably more closely matched to you set-up. Don't go running your mouth at GIAC or VF when they had no hand in your set-up or tuning of your car.

Nope. It is more a factor of GIAC and VF sucking, and C2 being superior.
Merry Christmas


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I hate to rain on the parade here gentleman, but in case none of you are aware. When kinetic brought they're car to the uber-golf challenge it ran like a POS. Bucking, stalling, misfiring etc etc. Garrett was kind enough to modify a VF chip for him in order that the car ran properly for challenge. Of course the chip was encrypted so you know for a fact that they are not using GIAC software as I am sure they were not willing to outlay the cash for his services. I just hope none of your cars ran like that one did









Sorry but that was not one of the Kinetic cars, that was Eurosports car. We sold them the first VRT kit we had *with out software* (they did there own). We did this to get some testing done and see how the kit worked in a hot climate. We did not have anything set up with C2 at the time. 
There has not bin one problem with the C2 software at all. All the production VRT kits for OBD2 have had C2 software.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_" I will email you my dyno sheet! Then will you believe"

Just post it here I'd be interested to see what it looks like. Have you had another dyno done now that the TB is fixed? Do you have any other mod's besides the kit?

_Modified by 98VR at 5:58 PM 12-18-2004_


Man, I am computer illiterate and have no idea to post stuff! Be glad I can type!!!!!! I will email it to you and you can post it! 
Other mods: I have no cat and custom exhaust with a magnaflow muffler. Also have a bullet proof tranny with a Quaife. H&R Sport springs on Koni adjustables. Also have Mk4 Monte Carlo Wheels. Getting Euro Bumpers this weekend! That's about it!







Anyother questions?


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_

Man, I am computer illiterate and have no idea to post stuff! Be glad I can type!!!!!! 

Ehh...you're not out on the top deck meatballing planes or anything are you? 
Hardy harhar...sorry, shorty54, bless you for serving. I thought this thread needed some humor...


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_
Ehh...you're not out on the top deck meatballing planes or anything are you? 
Hardy harhar...sorry, shorty54, bless you for serving. I thought this thread needed some humor...

Actually I am a top decker!!! But am going to try and get commissioned!


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (shorty54)*

*Shorty54's* Dyno Results
*Running 3psi*








*Running 3psi*



























_Modified by A2brb at 1:35 AM 12-23-2004_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Re: (A2brb)*

What does a stock VR6 put on this dyno ?
Those numbers seem to be on the high end for a Dyno Dynamics - that typically put down the lowest number of all dynos. What kind of "load rate" is being used ?
A stock 12V VR6 Jetta puts only 136 WHP on KTR's DD dyno


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (fastslc)*

Stock (period) for any VR should be around 154 +/- at the wheels.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (A2brb)*

Those are the before and after Turbo numbers! The first numbers are with Neuspeed intake, wires, and chip. Custom exhaust with cat. The turbo numbers are with Kinetic kit and no cat only running 3 psi due to bad throttle body. I am now running 7 psi and put a 14.16 at 105 mph 1/4 mile!


_Modified by shorty54 at 4:06 PM 12-23-2004_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_Those are the before and after Turbo numbers! The first numbers are with Neuspeed intake, wires, and chip. Custom exhaust with cat. 
_Modified by shorty54 at 4:06 PM 12-23-2004_

Sheizer, that's 180whp with Chip, intake, wires and exhaust, nice! 
I haven't dyno'd my setup, but I have the exact same thing (minus the custom exhaust).
I wonder if the Kinetic Kit would pass emission's testing??


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (UberMike)*

It will, you just need to plug in the O2, clear the cel, stay out of boost and your good to go.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_

Nope. It is more a factor of GIAC and VF sucking, and C2 being superior.
Merry Christmas









Whatever buddy









Hmmmmmmmm, there seems to be some posts missing from here


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (UberMike)*

Ya mike I really wouldn't worry about the emissions just follow the necessary instructions before you go in for your check what state are you in BTW? Do they test yearly or.....?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

Hey Shorty54...
are you intercoolerless? and if yes...how much of an effect does heat soak play on the performance of the car that you've experienced thus far?


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Hey Shorty54...
are you intercoolerless? and if yes...how much of an effect does heat soak play on the performance of the car that you've experienced thus far?

Yes, I am intercoolerLESS! Still waiting for the call from Kinetic about one. I live in Washington and it is freezing now. Only problem I am having now is TRACTION! But this summer when I ran it at PIR or SIR (Whatever the 1/4 mile track in Seattle is called this week!) My times went down as the heat went up. But, my last 2 runs were with in .03 of eachother. They were about .08 slower than my first run in the morning. But, summer here is like high 80's.....


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (shorty54)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was thinking about s/c but this kinetic kit has me thinkin another path...


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TrierBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrierBora* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was thinking about s/c but this kinetic kit has me thinkin another path...

A S/C would be nice. But, I feel your total options with the Turbo are so much MORE!!!!


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (shorty54)*

im just worried about non intercooling a turbo... since the turbo gets so much hotter than the s/c...


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TrierBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrierBora* »_im just worried about non intercooling a turbo... since the turbo gets so much hotter than the s/c...

With the boost that stage 1 runs it a non-issue.Anything beyond that is not a great idea w/o an intercooler.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TrierBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrierBora* »_im just worried about non intercooling a turbo... since the turbo gets so much hotter than the s/c...

As Mr. King said. It's not really a big deal. My EGT is only running about 50 degrees hotter.


----------



## streetracermtb (Dec 26, 2004)

i think i like the atp stage 1 better. It puts out around the same hp but comes with a 3"downpipe and t04 turbo option. 
i do, however, like the fact that the waste gate comes with a dump pipe already welded into the downpipe


_Modified by streetracermtb at 12:15 AM 12-30-2004_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TrierBora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TrierBora* »_im just worried about non intercooling a turbo... since the turbo gets so much hotter than the s/c...

I dunno man...I think my v-9 got as hot if not hotter than the turbo on my rb20det...or maybe I smokin' somthin' fearce.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I dunno man...I think my v-9 got as hot if not hotter than the turbo on my rb20det...or maybe I smokin' somthin' fearce.









Correct me if I'm wrong (FI gods) but I don't think there is any way a s/c is getting as hot as a turbo especially being that the turbo is attached at the exhaust...
So, there is a huge difference...
Later,


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (nater)*

actually a friend of mine pointed out that the turbo doesn't get as hot as you think... its the exhaust side that gets hot, but its doesn't really transfer over to the cold side of the turbo. 
Here's the explanation...
Nope - totally wrong in terms of thinking. The exhaust side of the turbine on a turbo gets very hot, yes, and I suppose a few degrees of heat may leak over to the compressor housing (through the oil lubed and water-cooled center section), but there are so many other variables that are more significant. Most superchargers are roots - which heat the intake charge WAAY more than any half-decent turbo. On some of the Harley runs, we were so far out of the compressor efficiency range it wasn't funny. We were running about 18psi (on an AIR-COOLED PUSHROD MOTOR) w/o an intercooler and it stopped making more power after about 12psi - so you know it was reallyt just making a lot more heat. The ignition was being dialed back only about 1-2 degrees by the Delphi engine management (measures propensity to knock across the spark plug gap or some such technology. I think Saab uses similar stuff. Hell, Trabants probably use that tech now). Intercoolers are a very good thing. I would want one. But they aren't required to run w/o blowing stuff up. Air-fuel & ignition timing are waay more important, IMO. OK - rant off.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TrierBora)*

Is anyone who has this kit having any trouble with it? I am NOT! I love it and am thinking about getting my wife a Mk3 VR Jetta instead of a Mk4 1.8t!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*

He probably got a nice hookup... and they probably don't want him to share what he paid. Either way I am pretty sure what they are offering is a killer deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Correct me if I'm wrong (FI gods) but I don't think there is any way a s/c is getting as hot as a turbo especially being that the turbo is attached at the exhaust...
So, there is a huge difference...
Later,

I haven't actually "temped" them for comparison. The vf charger gets hot not only from the oil "cooling", but from the inner turbines spinning so fast which = friction...am I right or wrong?


----------



## Itsmeflip (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (flipg01)*

I'm definately with you two on this one. It sux that I'm so impatient though. Luckily for me, 6 months in Iraq has built up quite a nest egg for mods on the new dub. 
Hey Jeremy... What would you estimate the cost of the MK4 kit to be?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I haven't actually "temped" them for comparison. The vf charger gets hot not only from the oil "cooling", but from the inner turbines spinning so fast which = friction...am I right or wrong?









What I DO miss about my V9/VF charger is that the unit worked as an oil COOLER for me. Now, I get none of that...
Now, I understand someones' point that the compressor part of the housing stays a bit cooler and the exhaust side is the hottest part so my thought process on all of this is that if a charger were 'hotter' than the compressor side of the turbo then I'd be seeing similar 'oil cooling' effects - and I'm not seeing them.
And they were easy for me to see too...they weren't just a couple degrees. I'm talking 10-15 degrees across the board.
Just my thoughts on the subject. To be honest, I could care less what is hotter, a s/c or turbo...they both make heat and heat the intake charge due to the boost anyway.







All I know is that I'm happy to have an intercooler.
Later,


----------



## ATrini (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: (nater)*

any new word on the MKIV kit?? Dang this thread has been on for a long time


----------



## 631gti (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ATrini)*

how bout any word on the stage 2 intercooled kit..


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (631gti)*

there isn't going to be a stage2 you just buy the extra parts you want


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (seank)*

theyd be stupid not to release a intercooler upgrade for it


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

Exhuast question: Would it be possible to weld up the dp, and run an open dump without much work?? I dont see why not, but would an exhuast be able to do this with out much work?


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_there isn't going to be a stage2 you just buy the extra parts you want

There is going to be one! They are just waiting until the Mk4 kit is done first! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ATrini (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_
There is going to be one! They are just waiting until the Mk4 kit is done first! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

do you know when that is??? i'm tryin start off 2005 turboed!!


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ATrini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATrini* »_
do you know when that is??? i'm tryin start off 2005 turboed!!









When they are done with the Mk4 kit, I believe.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (shorty54)*

It'll be a while....


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*

FYI- there is a chart somewhere in the internet that explains the increase in heat load from compressing air on a FI engine. Both turbo and s/c will increase the temp of the charged air the same amount for the same compression....the difference is that an s/c isn't exahsut driven, and attached to the exhaust directly, so a substantially greater amount of heat is added to the compressed air on a turbo versus an s/c....
that's the only real diffenence....
Larry


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (lsinlv)*

i thought it wasnt going to be a "stage2", i thought they are just selling all the parts seperatly like fmic, headgasket, bigger injectors not as a complete stage 2?


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_i thought it wasnt going to be a "stage2", i thought they are just selling all the parts seperatly like fmic, headgasket, bigger injectors not as a complete stage 2?









That is what Ryan told me and that is how i bought my "stage 1" kit...there were parts i didn't need so they just subtracted them from the total and he said that is how the "stage 2" will work. Just buy what you need as you decide to upgrade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (homeless)*

any news on obd1 coilpack corrado?


----------



## Itsmeflip (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Itsmeflip)*

You out there Jeremy? I'm patient enough to not ask *when* the MK4 kit is coming out. Instead I'm interested in how much it is doing to cost when it does come out. You guys have any idea yet?


----------



## [email protected]etic (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (Itsmeflip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Itsmeflip* »_You out there Jeremy? I'm patient enough to not ask *when* the MK4 kit is coming out. Instead I'm interested in how much it is doing to cost when it does come out. You guys have any idea yet?
















We are working on getting the MK4 kit up and running. This one is taking some time to do, we want to give you all the best product we can. As for the cost we need to get all the fabrication done and then sit down and start adding all this stuff up. I do know it is going to be more then the MK3 kit but I do not know how much more right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (RS4 RADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS4 RADO* »_any news on obd1 coilpack corrado?

It is done and available


----------



## RS4 RADO (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It is done and available









good to hear because so is my credit card


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (RS4 RADO)*

What's the word on the intercooled (Stage II) Mk 3 kit? I've seen that it's been in development for awhile now.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Jettin2ClassVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2ClassVR6* »_What's the word on the intercooled (Stage II) Mk 3 kit? I've seen that it's been in development for awhile now.


I wish I knew!!!!!!

*Kinetic! Ryan or Jeremy, IM me! Need to chat at you. *


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (shorty54)*

Were waiting on the MKIV nightmare to be finished....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

I may have some good news in the next few weeks for all the intercooler guys.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

you have IM







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

"I may have some good news in the next few weeks for all the intercooler guys."
It's really not nice to tease.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

If they made an FMIC kit, that was resonably priced. I might have to buy the kit, then just open up the wastegate dump some how


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I may have some good news in the next few weeks for all the intercooler guys.

















Hallelujah!!! I just hope that this good news also includes a reasonable price








Christmas was tough on my Visa, must give it a rest


----------



## radoslcvr6 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: (UberMike)*

now i saw that the OBDI coilpack is finished, what about us corrado owners that have a dizzy?


----------



## bcvr6t (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I may have some good news in the next few weeks for all the intercooler guys.

















got any good news for me?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I may have some good news in the next few weeks for all the intercooler guys.
















 PLEASE MOTHER OF GOD DONT TEASE ME !
geremy whats the deal with the turbo are we gonna need to remove the turbo housing and cut the 90 degree off ? because clocking the turbo back will make it hit the fire wall and i dont see how the tubing will fit properly unless the turbo housing is removed and cut , and removed permanently or turned so the 90 faces the driversied fender and tig welded back on , or removed totally ?????????


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*

Cold side swap out for a new unit with straight outlet. Are you sure it hits the firewall? Have you tried?








That's with the ATP mani don't think the Kinetic goes back as far as that though.
$10 says they clock it back and use this.










_Modified by 98VR at 3:02 AM 1-12-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

well when i first bolted it all up i had to clock it forward , but it was pretty close . and i bet your right to just clock it back and use that fitting ? i would not like to cut it and retig but it would end up like what you have there . im also curious on what size injectors came with the kit ? i wanna crank it up to 8psi but just want to be sure !


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*

I don't think as a company engineering a kit their going to have their customers cut and reweld thing's, that doesn't make any sense. The C2 stage I Fueling kit comes with #30 injectors you'll be fine to run 8psi with the Small Green Tial Spring but don't push it to 8.70 with the Small Blue one. I've got it in there now and with creep it gets up to about 9-9.5psi and that's too much. I'm swapping it out with the Small Green 7.25 psi as soon as it arrives. I think the Small Green will creep to right around 8psi which is right where I want to be. 


_Modified by 98VR at 3:32 AM 1-12-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

sweet so there 30lb onjectors ? ya im probably gonna use the same spring . im just getting antsy on the fmic kit ( started making my own ) so far its nice hopefully ill make it in 3 pipes


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*

A/W would be cool for this setup, up the boost yo!!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_ I've got it in there now and with creep it gets up to about 9-9.5psi and that's too much. 
_Modified by 98VR at 3:32 AM 1-12-2005_

Don't be too hasty....








use a vag-com tool and take a log of block 010 (only)
watch the 'load'. 
Make sure your max load is not higher than ~8.3ms.
Just watch the load in colder weather = greater mass flow

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Jefnes3)*

I'll take a look at that thanx Jeff. In 50 degree weather my EGT at the top of third (6000 Rpm) was creeping up on 1410. Didn't like the look of that and I'm ass-uming that had I continued into 4th I would have been in trouble. I've also got my drivetrain to watch out for








"hopefully ill make it in 3 pipes" 
3 pipes?!? You need to get me some pic's, I need to see what you did there.


_Modified by 98VR at 4:10 AM 1-12-2005_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

~1400 isn't 'bad'. (depends on where you put the sensor)
The high egts are not from running lean (it would ping)
they are from the ignition retard needed to deal with
the 10:1 compression / pump gas / boost knock limits.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Jefnes3)*

Well I was incorrect then, sorry about the mis-information. Probably wont be the last time







I figured the higher temps were the result of more air and less fuel from the injectors. How much does fueling actually contribute to cooling? With the original Small Red Spring (5.75psi) I wouldn't see those EGT's till the top of 4th.


_Modified by 98VR at 4:48 AM 1-12-2005_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

What brake setup is everyone using with this kit? Stock 11.3's?? I was thinking of doing the TT upgrade or the 11.3's with a Wilwood 4 piston Caliper?? Any thoughts?


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

Hey 98-VR, I live in Long Grove over hte summer. Can I get a ride in your car some time? I'm thinking of buying this kit for the mKIV, and want to see it/feel it/hear it.
Thanks!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_I'll take a look at that thanx Jeff. In 50 degree weather my EGT at the top of third (6000 Rpm) was creeping up on 1410. Didn't like the look of that and I'm ass-uming that had I continued into 4th I would have been in trouble. I've also got my drivetrain to watch out for








"hopefully ill make it in 3 pipes" 
3 pipes?!? You need to get me some pic's, I need to see what you did there.

_Modified by 98VR at 4:10 AM 1-12-2005_

Where's your sensor mounted? For in-the-manifold, 1410 F is all good in the hood. In all honesty I wouldn't even worry until you passed 1550 F under load.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Marty)*

"Hey 98-VR, I live in Long Grove over hte summer. Can I get a ride in your car some time?"
Summer is good I like summer.
"Where's your sensor mounted? For in-the-manifold, 1410 F is all good in the hood."
It's mounted in the Downpipe right after the snail.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*

if we push this kit to 10 or 12psi what kind of numbers should we be expecting with adequete fueling?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_What brake setup is everyone using with this kit? Stock 11.3's?? I was thinking of doing the TT upgrade or the 11.3's with a Wilwood 4 piston Caliper?? Any thoughts?










BRILLIANT !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(Holding a Guiness)

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_if we push this kit to 10 or 12psi what kind of numbers should we be expecting with adequete fueling?


Your whp is fuel limited only... I don't like to see more than
~280whp, as this is typically the (near) end of the inj.
Just use a vag-com a watch pulse width. (don't remember 
off hand what measuring block you want)
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Jefnes3)*

ok given the injectors the kit comes with, with an intercooler and boost controller could i safely run it up to around 260-270whp??


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*

does the kit comes with injectors??? or are we just using stock fueling?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_ok given the injectors the kit comes with, with an intercooler and boost controller could i safely run it up to around 260-270whp??

Yep, everyday

Jeff


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Jefnes3)*

Jeff,
Im tempted to buy this kit. My plan would be to purchase the kit,along with one of your 8.5:1 hg, and then wait for kinetic to make the fmic setup for it. would i be able to produce a reliable 300whp out of this kit? im in northern jersey, so if it would need to be tuned, i could always visit you.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_does the kit comes with injectors??? or are we just using stock fueling?

#30 injectors.
check out http://www.c2motorsports.net and look at their stg.I fueling kit, that's what you get with the Kinetic kit for fueling. 
C2: Once the FMIC is available and people want to up to stg.II, how much would it be just for the Programming side?


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_What brake setup is everyone using with this kit? Stock 11.3's?? I was thinking of doing the TT upgrade or the 11.3's with a Wilwood 4 piston Caliper?? Any thoughts?









I just installed my Kinetic kit and have the same concerns about braking capacity. I'm working on machining Mk3/mk4 to Porsche Boxster monoblock 4 piston caliper adapters, so that you can run the TT 12.3" rotors. I also sourced a place that is DOT approved to make the adapter brake lines. I looked extensively into rear disc upgrades for the mk3, and basically found that they really aren't a huge improvement over stock, and if you don't get your brake bias setup correctly, larger rear brakes can adversely affect your handling (especially at high speed).
I'll post pics of the Porsche setup once I get the adapter brackets finished.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (UberMike)*

that about what i want out of my car...
gonna need an LSD tho badly and a new clutch to go along with it. thinking about lengthening 5th gear as well to get the full benefit out of the kit


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_that about what i want out of my car...
gonna need an LSD tho badly and a new clutch to go along with it. thinking about lengthening 5th gear as well to get the full benefit out of the kit

Talk to M.J.M. here on vortex. He's currently offering deals on the Sachs Powerclutch and Autotech Lightened Flywheel, as well as a deal on the Peloquin LSD and 3.94 final drive.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (UberMike)*

i can get a clutch cheap enough on my own but thanks for the heads up. i dunno if i wanna do a shorter full gear ratio, just thinking of swapping only 5th gear out for possibly a passat or somthing a little longer than that. i like the stock gearing exactly where it is


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*

anyone running the setup without an LSD in?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (seank)*

Yes.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

And how is it going?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (tallicagolf)*

Just fine. 6psi really isn't a *ton* of power guy's. You should have nothing to worry about at the 6psi level, 10-12psi I'd start being concerned. It really depends on how you treat the car as well. If your a red light racer your probably going to have problems down the line at any psi. I'm not one to launch the car at every light. I roll into most of my power. The stock drive train is supposedly rated at 250 Ftlbs.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

im not looking for drag times, in fact i hate drag times. i am looking for power throughout the entire band i can go for backroad rips through the twists and turns.
obviously a LSD is going to have to go in at some point. i know someone running around 280-290whp on a T04E VR6 without a LSD and spinning the wheels isn't really and issue unless you launch hard. the nice thing about the T04 is the boost comes in a little later so at least you are moving a little before the turbo comes in, while there isn't a ton of lag in the car there isn't a big surge as well which is really nice.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*

"im not looking for drag times, in fact i hate drag times. i am looking for power throughout the entire band i can go for backroad rips through the twists and turns."
I'm the same way. At the 6psi this kit is smooth as butter, it's like you've got an S/C under there not a T.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

i dunno if at 6psi i will be able to satisfy my need for speed, but thats the beauty of a turbo, i can just turn the boost up if i want to.
i do want to run an intercooler tho and do it right the first time so i am not limited by the lack of one when i want to run higher boost levels


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_i dunno if at 6psi i will be able to satisfy my need for speed, but thats the beauty of a turbo, i can just turn the boost up if i want to.
i do want to run an intercooler tho and do it right the first time so i am not limited by the lack of one when i want to run higher boost levels

Just to clarify, the addition of an IC alone will not get you to the higher boost numbers. Yes you can use an IC to cool the charge down even at lower numbers, and get good results, but there is a list of things that need to be done to run the higher numbers safely.
Headspacer, larger injectors (42# fuel setup), high volume in-line fuel pump (walbro, etc), definately LSD, better than stock clutch, start looking at higher hp drive axles. 
I would say if you want to run around the 16psi mark (which is probably the next step for me), all of those things become necessary.
I installed this kit on a car with almost 110K miles, and I can tell you from first hand experience, that there are lots of things that need to be replaced as you go through the installation and final tuning. For example, my coil pack appears to be giving me grief after replacing all of the timing components, clutch, misc. gaskets, etc.
None of this even addresses the braking issue, which in itself has cost me almost $900 just for the fronts.
So, all this rambling is just to let you know what you probably already know.... it truly never ends, and it is never just "I'll get this kit and be good to go".
This in no way reflects negatively on Kenetic's kit, its just the name of the game http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by beetlevdubn at 8:36 AM 1-14-2005_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*

Yeah... i had the money for this kit but I decided to start prepping the car for a turbo. I have a new clutch, replacing the timing stuff soon, just put in some new cams, valve springs, retainers, lifters, oil cooler, repalcing all my cooling parts, a few other parts here and there, and now i'm looking for a LSD. I dunno if I "NEED" one because some people say that you don't "NEED" one as long as you don't launch hard which is no problem but I like to play it safe.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: (CDJetta)*

beetlevdubn,
Well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Yeah... i had the money for this kit but I decided to start prepping the car for a turbo. I have a new clutch, replacing the timing stuff soon, just put in some new cams, valve springs, retainers, lifters, oil cooler, repalcing all my cooling parts, a few other parts here and there, and now i'm looking for a LSD. I dunno if I "NEED" one because some people say that you don't "NEED" one as long as you don't launch hard which is no problem but I like to play it safe. 

Good point, I forgot the cooling stuff I replaced.....
As for the LSD, you are correct, it isn't a "requirement", but I can say in the rain and other less than perfect conditions, it is worth every penny. Sure it is stronger, but driveability and road safety are just as important when you are adding the extra hp.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*

" For example, my coil pack appears to be giving me grief"
Just epoxy it, it'll be fine.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_
Good point, I forgot the cooling stuff I replaced.....


Would that Crack Pipe upgrade be useful in conjunction with this kit?








Braking is a big concern of mine, but i'm also looking into a head spacer and associated bolts, etc..., and stg.II fueling kit from C2. That being said, I still have to get married this summer and move into a new house!!! Doing all of this without my fiancé finding out


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Would that Crack Pipe upgrade be useful in conjunction with this kit?

It is a nice mod, but for the $20 that the plastic one costs, and how rarely it needs to be replaced, the $100 for it seems like overkill... to me at least

_Quote »_Braking is a big concern of mine, but i'm also looking into a head spacer and associated bolts, etc..., and stg.II fueling kit from C2. That being said, I still have to get married this summer and move into a new house!!! Doing all of this without my fiancé finding out









<ConfuciousCodeON>Young Danyason, learn how to trade viss the woman, not tell her lies.... Rememba, woman love stuff for house.... make good trade, not break rerashonship....<ConfuciousCodeOFF>


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (UberMike)*

What was her email again?


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_

So, all this rambling is just to let you know what you probably already know.... it truly never ends, and it is never just "I'll get this kit and be good to go".
This in no way reflects negatively on Kenetic's kit, its just the name of the game http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by beetlevdubn at 8:36 AM 1-14-2005_


This is the train of thought that has me delaying on ordering. I know there are a few areas that could use some basic maintenance and/or upgrading before I add power. Once I get it boosted, I want the down time afterwards to be as little as possible.


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Mr King)*

Even though I am working through some small issues to get everything working perfectly, the car hasn't skipped a beat, and it totally reliable. If you don't want additional power above and beyond the 6 psi, you shouldn't have any issues once you get it installed.
I am driving mine to work every day, just taking is easy (most fo the time







) until I get through the final details.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*

so to clarify
on a stock engine, running 6psi with the kit should be fine??
if i was looking to push the kit up to around 280whp (no idea the psi i would need to be getting that much power) what other kinds of things should i be worrying about.
obviously clutch and lsd. brakes are done, and tires are getting done. i was under the impression by other posts the fueling components of the kinetic kit wouid be alright for these numbers and you wouldn't be leaning out at all.
someone post some info


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_so to clarify
on a stock engine, running 6psi with the kit should be fine??
if i was looking to push the kit up to around 280whp (no idea the psi i would need to be getting that much power) what other kinds of things should i be worrying about.
obviously clutch and lsd. brakes are done, and tires are getting done. i was under the impression by other posts the fueling components of the kinetic kit wouid be alright for these numbers and you wouldn't be leaning out at all.
someone post some info

the kit will be fine on a stock motor as long as the motor is in good condition. try doing a leak down test before purchasing or installing any kind of forced induction on your motor . the car runs great at 6psi. 
in oreder to bump the car up to 280+whp you will need the c2motorsport stage 2 fueling kit , a fuel pump set up out of a 91 jetta 2.0 16v (the pump resivoir box ,pump,retainingring , and three bolts ), the stock pump in a vr will not work well . a must is an intercooler . Now kinetic is supposed to realease a stage 2 kit with all of that ( not sure on pump though) within 2 months or so .


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*

I am currently running about 9 or so psi, and am working through a slightly lean condition (13:1 A/F) through most of the rpm range (actually above 3K rpm). I haven't ever replaced the fuel filter, so that is my first thing to do (I know, I know... I totally forgot). I am in touch with Jeff at C2 and we are working to see if it could also be related to the stock fuel pump that I am running. I may just throw a Walbro unit in for good measure (since eventually I'll end up going to higher boost levels anyway). My hesitation in blaming the stock fuel pump, is that I know a couple of people running the same C2 fueling with 30# injectors at 10psi, with stock pumps and A/F around 11.5:1.
So, the need to go up to the 42# C2 fuel setup isn't really necessary until you get above the 10-11psi mark (IMO, and from what I've seen and read), which is where you start to do all of the other things mentioned (IC, Walbro or equiv, etc., etc.).


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*

C2 Stage I Fuel Kit
"Includes C2 95mm Billet MAF, and Custom EPROM. Allows the use of 30# injectors on the stock ECU, stock fuel pump, stock fpr. Kit will support up to 300hp."
"in order to bump the car up to 280+whp you will need the c2motorsport stage 2 fueling kit , a fuel pump set up out of a 91 jetta 2.0 16v (the pump resivoir box ,pump,retainingring , and three bolts)"
Why?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_C2 Stage I Fuel Kit
"Includes C2 95mm Billet MAF, and Custom EPROM. Allows the use of 30# injectors on the stock ECU, stock fuel pump, stock fpr. Kit will support up to 300hp."
"in order to bump the car up to 280+whp you will need the c2motorsport stage 2 fueling kit , a fuel pump set up out of a 91 jetta 2.0 16v (the pump resivoir box ,pump,retainingring , and three bolts)"
Why? 
 because #30 injectors only suuport up to 280whp because of the amount of fuel needed the #30's dont pump enough . 
as for the fuel pump . good luck putting a walbro in . it wont work unless you do a fuel cell because you will be at the limit of you intank pump . what you can do is use a pump from a 91 2.0 16v jetta beacuase the box that holds the pump is a resivoir and the pump sitts in the resivoir SO you will not run out of fuel . when your car is running and you lay into it the pump will use up the reserve fuel and you will have no problems. basically the stock pump will not support the use of the #42 injectors !
you may not want to do this but it is the correct way to run the car reliably 



_Modified by BlueVRT at 2:37 AM 1-15-2005_


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*

I have been doing a ton of reading on this very thing you mentioned...

_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ as for the fuel pump . good luck putting a walbro in . it wont work unless you do a fuel cell because you will be at the limit of you intank pump.

There have been numberous discussions about this very issue, and what I found was people that say just what you said... but have never actually tried it.... and more people that have done it and had excellent results (no cavitation of the supply pump in the tank).
The volume that the stock pump puts out is plenty to supply the Walbro, but not the pressure needed for the upper rpm range. Walbro actually recommends a setup where you run a stock in-tank pump along with their in-line pump.
I also read that the Walbro in-tank pumps are not worth the effort to get them installed and stationary, and you have issues with the tank level.
I know first hand of people running the Walbro in-line setup... ahead of the stock pump... with excellent results.
As for the 16V pump, that sounds good, but I haven't heard or read of anyone running one. I do know that the early Rabbit CIS pumps work well, but they are louder than the Walbro units.


----------



## DST VR6 (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*

about the turbo sizing. thanks to bluevrt i know its a t3/to4e with a .57a/r. anyone know the exhaust housing size?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Why cant you just tell us what you payed for the kit, is it a secret or somthing?

I think the price, as quoted from European Car, is something like $2300.


----------



## A2T (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote »_It is a nice mod, but for the $20 that the plastic one costs, and how rarely it needs to be replaced, the $100 for it seems like overkill... to me at least

Well, i guess your mind would change when you break 2 of them, and come really close to overheating motor ($$$). When it does break, you will be amazed at HOW FAST you loose almost all the coolant - in like 10 sec!







From there, you got about 30 sec until head warps, 1 min until it seizes and your out $4k. Hopefully you are paying attention to coolant gauge, but on track, its easy to miss...
For the time it takes to get to replace this thing, the fact that it is so delicate if you even breath on the OC hoses it snaps, and due to fact there is no good way to drain coolant - I say the plastic pipe is crap. 
Not sayin buy MY metal pipe (mods!!), just sayin plastic pipe is crap. 

My 02.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (A2T)*

how much boost are we going to have to push to hit around 280whp?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*

More than 10 on a stock VR.


_Modified by 98VR at 11:42 PM 1-15-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*

the 16v pump works awesome ! great setup for $200


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_how much boost are we going to have to push to hit around 280whp?
 forget about raising the boost run it at 6psi with a decent exhaust setup a FMIC an oilcooler then do a BV head from portuning.com you should be around 275 + , and if your gonna go through all the trouble of removing the head either do a 9:1 head spacer OR a sweet set of je forged low compression pistions with a metal head gasket then run it at 10 psi ! hell crank her up to 14psi







!!! 1st gear will be redeemed useless LOL








just make sure you do the tranny or you will be gioing nowhere fast and as a matter a fact do the tranny with the kit at 6psi !!!!!!!!!!


_Modified by BlueVRT at 3:17 AM 1-16-2005_


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*

That clutch and LSD doesn't go in 'till my current clutch starts slipping like mad! No sense blowing $1000+ in parts on 6psi. Treat it properly and you'll have no problems running the 6psi.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ forget about raising the boost run it at 6psi with a decent exhaust setup a FMIC an oilcooler then do a BV head from portuning.com you should be around 275 + , and if your gonna go through all the trouble of removing the head either do a 9:1 head spacer OR a sweet set of je forged low compression pistions with a metal head gasket then run it at 10 psi ! hell crank her up to 14psi







!!! 1st gear will be redeemed useless LOL








just make sure you do the tranny or you will be gioing nowhere fast and as a matter a fact do the tranny with the kit at 6psi !!!!!!!!!!

_Modified by BlueVRT at 3:17 AM 1-16-2005_

forget the BVH and all that...its too much $$$ for what i want to do when i could just buy a boost controller, add new injectors and turn up the boost a little and have a bigger fuel pump. yes i could go BVH but for what i want to do it will be overkill on my budget.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_
forget the BVH and all that...its too much $$$ for what i want to do when i could just buy a boost controller, add new injectors and turn up the boost a little and have a bigger fuel pump. yes i could go BVH but for what i want to do it will be overkill on my budget.

flow = hp my friend .


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*

yes,,,but that is an expensive way to get HP. it would be great if it could rebuild my entire engine as well before i bolted on a turbo, but realistically i cant afford to do that.
im not arguing the benefits of a BVH. i just dont think they are neccessary to the get the numbers i want in the most cost effective manner


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_yes,,,but that is an expensive way to get HP. it would be great if it could rebuild my entire engine as well before i bolted on a turbo, but realistically i cant afford to do that.
im not arguing the benefits of a BVH. i just dont think they are neccessary to the get the numbers i want in the most cost effective manner
 this is true but remember 10psi on a stock motor is pushing it .


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (BlueVRT)*

really??? i have heard they are good up to around 14-15psi


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_really??? i have heard they are good up to around 14-15psi

from what I have read they are good up to that point. but not at stock compression. if you want to up the boost, you should get a metal spacer headgasket to lower the compression. then get the intercooler, fueling etc. to up the booooost.


----------



## f0xf0702k1 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_really??? i have heard they are good up to around 14-15psi

no


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (f0xf0702k1)*

stock fuel pump is good up to 14-15. 
11-12 is pushing it on stock compresion


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

so but a spacer in and it should be ok?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*

with the proper software and injectors, yeah. I would definatly get an IC before doing any of that though.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

thats my plan from day1...its gonna have an IC


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*

I hear rumors! IC might be in the works! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (shorty54)*

that would make me try real hard to buy this kit if it had an IC kit


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

forget the rumors i want facts


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*

In my discussions with Jeremy, they need to finish the MKIV kit before they produce the IC Kit for MK3. Also, he mentioned that they are doing a custom IC setup for a MK3 customer in the near future, and they will use experience from that to develop the kit down the road.
Maybe someone heard that they are doing an IC for someone and they thought that meant it was being developed as a kit.
It still amazes me how the IC issue hangs so many people up from buying this kit. I don't think people realize how much ancilary equipment needs to be bought to safely run the higher boost numbers that are afforded with the IC setup. Of course, most anything will run for a while without all the right pieces.
BTW - I let my wife drive the Cabrio a few times this week, and she loves it. The car is so tame if you are driving it normally, and so insane when you get into it.... I really enjoy every part of the kit (except for the PCV recirculation that causes some oil smell inside the car... from what I hear, that is pretty typical with FI cars.).


_Modified by beetlevdubn at 11:59 AM 1-20-2005_


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (beetlevdubn)*

i might just take my car down the road to kinetic and get them to see about a custom setup for me too.
as for buying the kit without the kit...i would buy it but i would rather just do this all at once.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote »_In my discussions with Jeremy, they need to finish the MKIV kit before they produce the IC Kit for MK3

Sigh.... Then it's going to be a very long time in coming. The MKIV kit won't be done until C2 is done with their programming. That will probably put it into the late spring. I could be wrong though.

_Quote »_It still amazes me how the IC issue hangs so many people up from buying this kit.

It didn't hang me up, but I know for a fact that the heat soak SUCKED A$$ in the summer with my car in N/A mode. I don't think that's going to be any better with the kit on there. Wait 'till it get's hotter out man you'll be craving that IC too.


_Modified by 98VR at 2:14 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## ShamDub (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_
Sigh.... Then it's going to be a very long time in coming. The MKIV kit won't be done until C2 is done with their programming. 

You're most likely correct. On the website they have pictures of the MKIV kit all bolted up.
















So I'm guessing they're in the tuning/software stage now. I had a quick conversation with someone at Kinetic and they said it'll probably be about 5 months or so.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

_Quote »_You're most likely correct. On the website they have pictures of the MKIV kit all bolted up.

Ya I'm pretty sure that's what the dealio is, BUT their not doing the tuning C2 is. Which means they should have *some* time to dedicate to the IC kit, since their waiting on C2. This is of course all hypothetical. I have no info to back this up. I could be completely wrong. I'm sure they've got lots of other projects on their plate that need to be finished as well. The same can be said about C2, both these companies have done a FANATASTIC job of giving us the Stage I kit. Well just have to be patient I guess, BUT updates are easy, we like updates









_Modified by 98VR at 12:34 AM 1-21-2005_


_Modified by 98VR at 3:11 AM 1-22-2005_


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

maybe i will just start making weekly trips to kinetic to bug them.
my buddies truck has to go back in soon for a little run on the dyno to try and improve last years number







.......by a lot hahaha.
last time it was in there it jumped off the dyno sooo high i was freaking out. had it set for nissan frontier but didn't realize the 3.4L makes a little bit more torque haha


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote »_maybe i will just start making weekly trips to kinetic to bug them.

Don't piss them off and screw it up for the rest of us


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

they are just down the street....and we gotta take the truck there. gotta bug shawn every chance i get


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Damn this kit doesn't look like it would fit in an VR6 equipped MK2


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_Damn this kit doesn't look like it would fit in an VR6 equipped MK2









i beg to differ.... mine it fits....


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i cant wait to see that sitting in my mk2 i should be ordering anyday now have u driven it yet?


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_i cant wait to see that sitting in my mk2 i should be ordering anyday now have u driven it yet?

it is being tuned as we speak. i should have it back by tuesday and i will post numbers and pics once it returns.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (homeless)*


_Quote »_Damn this kit doesn't look like it would fit in an VR6 equipped MK2

http://www.kineticmotorsport.c...d=870


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (homeless)*

Nice job on the caps and running the PCV down to under the car, I need to do the same thing on mine. Where did you get the caps to plug the stainless outlet for the PCV?
I think that is the main reason that I smell oil inside the car.
Nice Job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

Are you venting the bypass valve to the open air? That's gonna give you some problems with the fueling I think.


_Modified by 98VR at 7:10 PM 1-23-2005_


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_Are you venting the bypass valve to the open air? That's gonna give you some problems with the fueling I think.

_Modified by 98VR at 7:10 PM 1-23-2005_

right now i am. i don't need to reroute it to my intake. as you see i am not running a MAF element and an EVAP solenoid and technically my car is OBD nothing... The TEC3 is running of a MAP sensor.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (homeless)*

Ahhh, never mind then.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

How does that sound not re-routed?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: (ShamDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShamDub* »_










Hope to have my kit within a few weeks...


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vtgolf)*

I have to admit it's pretty slick the way they plumbed that MKIV kit.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_maybe i will just start making weekly trips to kinetic to bug them.


I'm planning on going to the U2 concert in Vancouver on April 28th in Vancouver and hope to be bringing home an FMIC kit at that time. Crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (homeless)*

FYI, I ran my DV just like yours for about 3 weeks, and had surging problems, and flat hp above 4K rpm. Switched it around so that the pressure from the intake went into the side of the DV, and I have hp above the 4K range.
I know that some people recommend running the Forge DV's inverted, but it makes no sense to me. If you do, you get direct boost pressure acting on the boost-side of the piston, plus you get the vacuum working on the opposite side (edit, actually this would only be at idle I believe). It would make sense that it might open at less than the set boost of the wastegate, and could actually flutter depending on throttle position (which is what I felt when it was connected inversely).
Maybe the Forge unit is different, but stock TT DV that comes in the kit should be mounted in its normal posiiton (IMHO).


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_
i beg to differ.... mine it fits....












_Modified by beetlevdubn at 1:59 PM 1-24-2005_


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote »_I know that some people recommend running the Forge DV's inverted

I hear lot's of stupid things up here....


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_
i beg to differ.... mine it fits....


















You jus made my day and made me change my sig from MK2 1.8T under construction to MK2 VR6Kinetic


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_forget the rumors i want facts

I will have some pictures up by the end of the day I hope. I will also give you a little run down on what it is going to intail.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote »_I will have some pictures up by the end of the day I hope. I will also give you a little run down on what it is going to intail.

In regaurds to the IC kit or the MKIV kit?


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

If the MKIV kit is no more than $3,000, and is reliable, I may be buying it a few months after it comes out.
I hate annoying people that ask annoying questions like the one I'm about to, bbbbuuuuttttt, I have the non-F/I DSR 256 cams currently in my MKIV. Do i have to go through the fun experience of locating a set of stock cams (or F/I-friendly DSR 256s) and reinstall the stock cams, or can I just keep what I have installed? I know the DSR's I have are very low-overlap, and although I'm sure the F/I 256's that DSR offers would be better, I don't see how my current DSRs would be problematic.
Which brings up the next point of will the kit and software be compatible with a 256-cammed VR6?
I ask this because the VF-kit S/C stage I cannot fuel a 12v w/256 cams. If you plan on going 256 cams w/ the VF-kit, you need to get stage II with larger injectors. Is is it the same deal with this kit?
Basically, I ask all this because I was planning on doing a VF-SC, but I love hte feel of the 256's on the 12v, and really don't want to go back to stock cams. However, do run the 256s w/ the VF kit, I'd need to buy the $5000 stage II kit.
If I can buy the Kinetic kit for ~$3,000, bolt it up, and it will work with my current 256 cams, I'll buy one as soon as I start working full time after I graduate.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VarLordahl)*

Regaurding the cams read through this post and the one in the Forced Induction forum....


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VarLordahl)*

you could probably just bump the fuel pressure up instead of getting the bigger injectors, but I'd wait for the turbo if I were you or build your own like i did


----------



## ShamDub (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_
In regaurds to the IC kit or the MKIV kit?


I wanna know too.







I think it's the intercooler because he said that he had good news for the intercooler people a little while back and he was responding to someone who wanted to know about the IC as well.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ShamDub)*

Still waiting on those pic's


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

jeremy do you reply to IM's?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote »_I think that is the main reason that I smell oil inside the car.

I'm not sure that's it. The PCV get's re-routed back into the intake and get's sucked right back into the engine doesn't it? I'm not sure how that scent would be making it's way into the cabin? If that were the case you would have been smeeling it before the kit, no?


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (98VR)*

That is true, except that under load and at idle, there is a decent amount of blow-by. I think that part of the vapors from the blow-by comes out of the very large air cleaner supplied with the kit. I have been told by a couple of people, that running the PCV tube down below the chassis (draft tube), will virtually eliminate all of that vapor smell.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

Hmm, I had an open element filter before the kit and had no problems with the odor. I wonder if reinstalling the little valve onto the system would fix the problem.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

any ballpark on pricing for the IC kit?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Any.... anyhting on the IC kit? LOL


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

any vids yet?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_jeremy do you reply to IM's?

wondering the same thing...


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (animal1)*

Sorry it took so long, and sorry that its so big, but here is the first dyno run with the kit at about 9psi. Crank the speakers if you have good ones, the stereo track in the video is good quality.
Please use right-click, SAVEAS (56K, don't even think about it):
http://www.vdubn.com/movies/95CabrioVRT_dyno1.mpg


_Modified by beetlevdubn at 9:04 PM 1-26-2005_


----------



## AIIIVentoVR6 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_Sorry it took so long, and sorry that its so big, but here is the first dyno run with the kit at about 9psi. Crank the speakers if you have good ones, the stereo track in the video is good quality.
Please use right-click, SAVEAS (56K, don't even think about it):
http://www.vdubn.com/movies/95CabrioVRT_dyno1.mpg

_Modified by beetlevdubn at 9:04 PM 1-26-2005_
So what did you put down?


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (AIIIVentoVR6)*

That video dint work for me


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (AIIIVentoVR6)*

250whp, but I only revved it to 6K rpm, should be closer to 280whp once I get a couple kinks worked out. 
You may need to get a new Codec to get it to work, or upgrade your Windows Media player to the latest version (9 or 10), and it should work.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

what are the ramifications of purchasing the kit and throwing a T04E turbo on instead??? apart from possible fueling that would need to be taken care of would the programming be totally messed up or would this be possible??


----------



## AIIIVentoVR6 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_250whp, but I only revved it to 6K rpm, should be closer to 280whp once I get a couple kinks worked out. 
You may need to get a new Codec to get it to work, or upgrade your Windows Media player to the latest version (9 or 10), and it should work. 
When do you see full boost? What RPM?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_what are the ramifications of purchasing the kit and throwing a T04E turbo on instead??? apart from possible fueling that would need to be taken care of would the programming be totally messed up or would this be possible??

Only ramifications from a 'tuning' standpoint is.....um.....none








The software will allow you to run that T04E perfectly.....Jeff runs a T04E/.57 trim on his Ginster Turbo...
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 7:19 AM 1-27-2005_


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (AIIIVentoVR6)*

Around 3500 to 4000, but it depends on the gear, load, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ShamDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShamDub* »_
I wanna know too.







I think it's the intercooler because he said that he had good news for the intercooler people a little while back and he was responding to someone who wanted to know about the IC as well.

Ok here it is the MK3 intercooler pre production kit (for testing and R&D)


----------



## TrierBora (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

How much will the kit be w/ intercooler? Im sure you dont have an exact price but do you have a ballpark?


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

you need anyone doing any additional testing in the vancouver area jeremy?






























that looks badass

as for the T04E turbo comments...so the tuning that comes with the program works fine with the T3T4 and the T04E?? if so i think i just wet my pants


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (nOOb)*

Me too, but will the T04 bolt up to the mani??
That pipe going under the car does not look too safe for ppl that are really low....










_Modified by AggvGtivr6 at 1:05 PM 1-27-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_Me too, but will the T04 bolt up to the mani??
That pipe going under the car does not look too safe for ppl that are really low....









_Modified by AggvGtivr6 at 1:05 PM 1-27-2005_

Yes with are manifold we are able to fit T3 and T4 turbos onto it.
The lower pipe is higher than the oil pan. If you do hit the intercooler pipe you are going to have a lot more problems then that.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Wait a minute.







Did you swap out the coldside for a new unit, or did you remove the 90 degree angle from the outlet? What are the dimensions of the IC? 

_Modified by 98VR at 1:36 PM 1-27-2005_


_Modified by 98VR at 1:45 PM 1-27-2005_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*

Lookin good. I would rather run a air to water setup though.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ok here it is the MK3 intercooler pre production kit (for testing and R&D) 










Another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to everyone over at Kinetic Motorsport.....bringing the goods upon demand








C2


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

Hey, where's the rebar?







I had to do a little hacking myself...


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Marty)*

Yeah...note to self...buy spark plug tool & compression tester right away, I really really really want to buy the non-i.c. full-install kit if it looks like my engine is tight enough to handle it







....


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_Sorry it took so long, and sorry that its so big, but here is the first dyno run with the kit at about 9psi. Crank the speakers if you have good ones, the stereo track in the video is good quality.
Please use right-click, SAVEAS (56K, don't even think about it):
http://www.vdubn.com/movies/95CabrioVRT_dyno1.mpg

_Modified by beetlevdubn at 9:04 PM 1-26-2005_

Looks like you need to upgrade those motor mounts








C2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_Wait a minute.







Did you swap out the coldside for a new unit, or did you remove the 90 degree angle from the outlet? What are the dimensions of the IC? 


Yes we did use a different cover on the turbo







and the intercooler sizing is top secret







. I have to say that this is the first pre production intercooler, we are going to be doing lots of testing in the next month or so on this. We have done over 60 dyno runs just testing the turbo kit its self and now I'm sure there will be another 40-50 in the intercooler kit.
There is still a lot of work that needs to be done to get you the best product possible.


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Looks like you need to upgrade those motor mounts








C2

I'm running KCD Mounts, couldn't tell from that video though







Actually, I almost stalled it on that run, hence the nice wobble.
As for the IC setup... nice job Jeremy, I'm sure it will be rock solid once you release it.


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ok here it is the MK3 intercooler pre production kit (for testing and R&D) 

















Should I be able to see the oil pan in this pic?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

_Quote »_Looks like you need to upgrade those motor mounts

Ya, I thought it was going to be like that oil commercial, where the engine jumps out of the car and takes off.

_Quote »_Yes we did use a different cover on the turbo and the intercooler sizing is top secret . I have to say that this is the first pre production intercooler, we are going to be doing lots of testing in the next month or so on this.

Hmmm, are we going to have get the 90 cut off and a straight re-welded back on then? I hope not. The reason I ask about the actual IC is because it's freaking HUGE LOL. Should be interesting to see how this thing develops, thanks for the updates!


_Modified by 98VR at 4:00 PM 1-27-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

I CANT WAIT





















but for kinetic goodies it will be worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AIIIVentoVR6 (Sep 30, 2003)

Will the intercooler fit behind a euro bumper?


_Modified by AIIIVentoVR6 at 5:04 AM 1-28-2005_


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (AIIIVentoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AIIIVentoVR6* »_Will the intercoller fit behind a euro bumper?


Great Question! Since I am about to install mine!


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (shorty54)*

nice work


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

very nice, let us know when its ready.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (AIIIVentoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AIIIVentoVR6* »_Will the intercooler fit behind a euro bumper?


The intercooler core is 3.5 inch thick and will fit behind the Euro bumpers you will just need to cut more out of the bumper skin.

_Quote »_Hmmm, are we going to have get the 90 cut off and a straight re-welded back on then? I hope not. The reason I ask about the actual IC is because it's freaking HUGE LOL. Should be interesting to see how this thing develops, thanks for the updates!


I do not think there would be many happy people if we where to do that?. The kit will come as a a bolt on.

_Modified by [email protected] at 10:21 AM 1-28-2005_


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:31 AM 1-28-2005_


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote »_I do not think there would be many happy people if we where to do that?. The kit will come as a a bolt on.

Good to here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShamDub (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

Awesome developments.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (ShamDub)*

OMG SPOOOOOOOGE


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

interesting


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Cargasm!! Why does winter have to torture me!!


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

proud to say that with my tax return (about 1400) and some money i have saved (yay for broke college kids lol) i am purchasing this kit in a month or two.








~Andrew


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

March 21st 2006 can't get here any faster!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_proud to say that with my tax return (about 1400) and some money i have saved (yay for broke college kids lol) i am purchasing this kit in a month or two.








~Andrew

Make sure you have money to do the install as well (this applies only to those that aren't technically advanced enough to do it themselves).


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*

when is this kit gonna be ready to purchas?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ok here it is the MK3 intercooler pre production kit (for testing and R&D) 










































I think Kineticmotorsport should make a mk3 supercharger fmic kit "seeing that kinetic is cs borther when it come fI on mk3's" also seeing that people want to intercool there sc, and the company that make one is eip and they a million bucks. I say yeah for kinetic and cs anyone second this motion. lets get this started!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (98vr65202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vr65202* »_when is this kit gonna be ready to purchase?

There is still allot of work needed be for this kit is available for purchase.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any ETA on it???
as soon as we get our buddies project rabbit running (~190whp rabbit) and the other rabbit gets done, i am hoping to start on the VR and do the chains, clutch and LSD, and hopefully get a turbo in there.


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

only thing that scares me...other than the fact that there is freaking pipes every where is that it looks like the lowest point of the car is the lower IC piping. Considering how many ppl crack thier oil pans, how many ppl will be breaking IC pipes.
good work thou.....turbo vr6's w/ an ic are jig saw....


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (jungle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jungle* »_only thing that scares me...other than the fact that there is freaking pipes every where is that it looks like the lowest point of the car is the lower IC piping. Considering how many ppl crack thier oil pans, how many ppl will be breaking IC pipes.
good work thou.....turbo vr6's w/ an ic are jig saw....

if you read jeremy's response this is covered
oilpan will still be the lowest point and if you are gonna hit that you are fuxored anywayz


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (jungle)*

As you can see, the lower IC piping is routed between the engine and trans, and even though the picture doesn't show it well, the oil pan is lower than the IC tube.
EIP does it similarly with there side mount IC, for the mk3 cars, and it works well.
As Jeremy mentioned, if you are denting your lower IC tube with this setup, then you will have bigger issues (oil pan, body rubbing, etc.).
My Cabrio actually hits the body before it hits the oil pan (when going down steep off-angle driveways and over speed bumps).


----------



## VbmxW (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

So whats the update on the MKIV vr kit?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is still allot of work needed be for this kit is available for purchase.

Take your time, i've still got another 3 months of salty shiz roads and snow here in Ottawa








Hey Kinetic, you guys should set up financing


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is still allot of work needed be for this kit is available for purchase.
 and when its available i want it . its too bad the fmic kit wont retain the silicone hose to the throttle body. its such a nice looking peice too 


_Modified by BlueVRT at 4:32 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Take your time, i've still got another 3 months of salty shiz roads and snow here in Ottawa








Hey Kinetic, you guys should set up financing









that's actually a very good idea. with a 1500 down payment, i could finance the rest....hmmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

im sure kinetic would make tons of money that way hahaha.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_im sure kinetic would make tons of money that way hahaha.









They probally could that would intice more people to buy th kit, and as long as they do a credit check theyll be fine eventaully theyll get all the money think about how long would it take to pay off a thousand dollars


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

problem is 90% of vortex regulars are all starving students meaning every credit check would come back bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Sorry that is not going to happen.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Finance a turbo kit?


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if you need to finance a turbo kit...you are not gonna be able to afford the nickel and diming putting the rest of it together will do to you


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_if you need to finance a turbo kit...you are not gonna be able to afford the nickel and diming putting the rest of it together will do to you

You got that right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6cylindakilla (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_if you need to finance a turbo kit...you are not gonna be able to afford the nickel and diming putting the rest of it together will do to you

Don't listen to this guy! I have it from some reliable sources that some guys have been having VERY good luck with vacuum cleaner fixtures as intercooler tubing.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (6cylindakilla)*

LOL.
project papa smurf turbo was given the go today. as soon as these goddamn rabbits get out of our shop we can begin haha. will have to bring papa smurf out from under the bed covers for the winter, but it will be nice finally getting the car back on the road, only to have it go into the shop again.


----------



## VbmxW (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VbmxW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VbmxW* »_So whats the update on the MKIV vr kit?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (VbmxW)*

"So I found a local offer for 17" LB's and I want them, question is will my 2.0 be able to handle them as far as accelaration/braking goes?"
Edit:
Will my weak ass engine be able to rotate the bigger 17" rims?










_Modified by 98VR at 11:19 AM 2-4-2005_


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

good god


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_"So I found a local offer for 17" LB's and I want them, question is will my 2.0 be able to handle them as far as accelaration/braking goes?"
Edit:
Will my weak ass engine be able to rotate the bigger 17" rims?









_Modified by 98VR at 11:19 AM 2-4-2005_

I used to think that about my CL (1.8L 8v, only sold in Canada)
The only thing now left from my CL are the badges (sleeper)


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

with the lower IC pipe where it is would you have to ditch your skid plate if you ran one?


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

judging by jeremy's comments no...but he should field this cause it could come into play


----------



## chriSLC (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

We need an obd1 distributor setup!!! I'll bring my car to virginia as a guinea pig.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (chriSLC)*

kinetic's in vancouver tho








i should just give my car as the test car hahahaha


----------



## chriSLC (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

lol..i guess my head is spinning after reading 22 pages.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (chriSLC)*

i guess so hahaha.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

ordered mine today


----------



## VRTmonster (Sep 19, 2004)

i got a obd1 dizzy in the UK, and i fitted the FTC1, in fact it fitted better than i expected as i have been able to ditch the MAF sensor and run an atmospheric BOV. he he. its running a little off at the moment, i think thats down to a faulty lead and my ISV needs cleaning. just getting some work done to the brakes before i tune it. then we will see how well the FTC works with the dizzy version.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (VRTmonster)*

I'm ready for the OBD2 intercooler kit!!!!


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*

Kinetic's not







Late spring at the earliest I'd wager.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

i cant wait.
i need somthing that is gonna beat the bunny now. goddamn thing is gonna put down close to 190whp we think. in a freakin rabbit. 
is it possble for kinetic to offer a T04E turbo swap for the T3/t4?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_i cant wait.
i need somthing that is gonna beat the bunny now. goddamn thing is gonna put down close to 190whp we think. in a freakin rabbit. 
is it possble for kinetic to offer a T04E turbo swap for the T3/t4? 

It already has a TO4E compressor. Good to ~400's whp.
If you want make bigger top end power, ask if you can get
a larger turbine housing a/r.
or go buy the larger turbine housing yourself.
(make sure you get the correct wheel specs 1st)

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

It would be alot easier just to offer the larger turbo to start with


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
It already has a TO4E compressor. Good to ~400's whp.
If you want make bigger top end power, ask if you can get
a larger turbine housing a/r.
or go buy the larger turbine housing yourself.
(make sure you get the correct wheel specs 1st)

Jeffrey Atwood



good call


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

I have never seen a skid plate on a MK3, we have no idea at this point if it will fit with one till we try.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

judging from the pic a skid plate should work. usually plates have clearance between the plate and the oilpan itself, and covers the area the intercooler runs through.
we are looking at fabricating up a skidplate for my car later this summer, as since i have been finishing up my degree in calgary, driving around in the summer out there is asking to lose an oilpan. potholes and dips in the road everywhere. the roads are so straight and would be so perfect to speed on, but the crap conditions means you risk losing ur pan every 5 minutes. i hate driving at night out there. and the amount of times people have thought i was a drunk drivers as i use the entire lane to avoid dips and holes.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

jeremy can u get me that tracking number? i never recieved your phone call yesterday if u did call... thanks


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

When are we going to do the OBD2 intercooler???????


----------



## gtivr6exy (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

I cant help but notice in this picture that the IC piping is actually lower than the pan (unless its an optical illusion from the angle)








And in this picture... NICE ZIPTIE!!!!


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: (gtivr6exy)*

This intercooler steup is their first prototype, im sure that the finished product will primo quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Re:*


_Quote »_I cant help but notice in this picture that the IC piping is actually lower than the pan (unless its an optical illusion from the angle)


_Quote »_And in this picture... NICE ZIPTIE!!!!

No Comment.... Until I see the finished product. I'm pretty sure that they WON'T be using a ziptie on the final product there, doomass.




_Modified by 98VR at 2:11 PM 2-14-2005_


----------



## gtivr6exy (Aug 6, 2003)

^^take a joke... you think i havent read all 23 pages thoroughly? I realize it is a prototype, I just found humor in it because most VW owners have at least one load-bearing zip tie in their car


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (gtivr6exy)*


_Quote »_^^take a joke... you think i havent read all 23 pages thoroughly?

Bah!


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (gtivr6exy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivr6exy* »_most VW owners have at least one load-bearing zip tie in their car
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VarLordahl)*

i only have 1 on my car...and its cause the previous owner broke a headlight clip. it just keeps it from jiggling at high speed. no load bearing here


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (gtivr6exy)*



gtivr6exy I just found humor in it because most VW owners have at least one load-bearing zip tie in their car [IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif[/IMG]


Hey ! I resemble that comment......


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Mr King)*

mines heeeerrrreeee







. i will be starting to put it on as soon as im done paiting prob around the end of the week


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

SO I TAKE IT THAT THERE A LITTLE BIT OF INTEREST IN THE TURBO KIT I JUST BOUGHT FOR A 90 MK2 VR6,

ANY BODY GOT SOME VIDEOS WITH THE KIT ON


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_mines heeeerrrreeee







. i will be starting to put it on as soon as im done paiting prob around the end of the week
 just do yourself a favor and replace that plastic diverter valve right from the get go . your gonna love the kit . also anyone have an idea when the updated software will be out so we can hook the o2 sensors up and get rid of the cel ?


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Been thinking of putting the VF one on mine. Which one did you replace yours with?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*

i used a bailey's dv a forge 007 would be fine too ! as well as the bosh aluminum one vf uses . i think that kinetic should use a better dv and supply a heat sheild tube for the heater hose above the down pipe and the kit would be ultra perfect ( not that it isnt already )







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_i used a bailey's dv a forge 007 would be fine too ! as well as the bosh aluminum one vf uses . 

I agree, replace the DV. I've heard from the 1.8T guys that the Bailey's one is the DV of choice, but that still remains to be seen for this application.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote »_I agree, replace the DV. I've heard from the 1.8T guys that the Bailey's one is the DV of choice

I don't know that you'll see any actual performance gains by swapping out the BPV for a different one. I believe your just increasing the longevity of the part by replacing it with one that doesn't have the rubber or plastic diaphram.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (98VR)*

I finally ordered my kit







..............Can't wait to hook it up.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_
I don't know that you'll see any actual performance gains by swapping out the BPV for a different one. I believe your just increasing the longevity of the part by replacing it with one that doesn't have the rubber or plastic diaphram.
 thats pretty much the whole reason i recomend replacing it right off the bat . beacuase the plastic oem dv's break constantly ( i have a large box full of them maybey someday ill melt them down and make a nice winsheild scraper ) .... imo thats all there good for


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

when u guys put the chip in does it go directly into the bored or is there a piece coming off your board that it went in to i had my computer chipped at h2o with a giac and i wasnt sure if they put the whole extra piece in or not hopefully someone understands what im talking about ha ha


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

giac chips sometimes are soldered in due to giac warranty but the c2 chip is a plug in and connects directly to the board u may need to have your old chip desoldered


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

I think he's reffereing to the GIAC "Encryption" board, and if so the answer is no, the C2 eprom doesn't have all that.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_I think he's reffereing to the GIAC "Encryption" board, and if so the answer is no, the C2 eprom doesn't have all that.

thanks thats all i needed to know


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

speaking of the giac chip this kit comes with, what is the redline for the car with this chip in it?
and is there a speed limiter?


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (max98069)*

This kit doesn't come with the GIAC chip, it comes with the C2 chip... which removes the rev limiter, nothing affects the redline... that is something that you have to monitor. The VR's should safely be able to run at a 6500 to 7000 redline.
As for soldering, I don't think any of the manufacturers solder chips in the Mk3's, that is typically what is done on the mk4 platform.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_ it comes with the C2 chip... which removes the rev limiter, nothing affects the redline...


Rev limter is set at 7200. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Thanks for clarifying Jeff.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Rev limter is set at 7200. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jeffrey Atwood


And its a HARD limiter ,feels like you hit a wall.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

speed limiter gone from 220 i assume....damn i hate that thing


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_

And its a HARD limiter ,feels like you hit a wall.









Yep, the stock ecu shuts of fuel when you hit the limiter.
Cool part about sequential injection: each injector is shut down
'in time' so you don't have any cylinder tansient lean conditions.
i.e. full fuel to zero fuel from one ignition to the next.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

Just a random idea:
I know they aren't the most effective, but they are better than nothing, and the logistics are alot easier....what about using a dual pass inner cooler to make plumbing issues easier?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_

And its a HARD limiter ,feels like you hit a wall.









this is true


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

hey jeff how much to get you to come up to mass late july so i can have you do my ecu in my rear engine obd1 vrt rabbit ? just curious i may just do a autronic unit in it as im looking to push around 550-600 bhp


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Any idea as to when well see the patch for the O2 sensor?


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_
this is true









Yep ,10-15 psi then ,bang into the belts, followed by farting flames out the exhaust.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Any idea as to when well see the patch for the O2 sensor?
 dido http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Bump for an O2 patchy....


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

so if you turn the boost up, or begin to overboost it just shuts straight off???
i have had this happen in my buddies mr2 turbo and it felt like my head was gonna go off the dashboard. scary stuff


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Rev limiter has nothing to do with boost.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Bump for an O2 patchy....


~this season....

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_~this season....

Jeffrey Atwood

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Marty)*

Any idea what the replacement eprom will cost? $100, under $100?
TIA!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Any idea what the replacement eprom will cost? $100, under $100?
TIA!

under $100.... (I don't like to talk pricing)

say, would you pay $100 for it... mmm









Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

$100, isn't all that much, a new GIAC is what $130 or so. I dunno just throwin a number out there.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
under $100.... (I don't like to talk pricing)

say, would you pay $100 for it... mmm









Jeffrey Atwood

What if I still have mine in the foil wrapping? Tradsy??








Oh yeah, If I wanted to go with Stage II Fueling, do I have to get the entire kit, or can I just buy the Eprom? I already have Stage I.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Youll need new injectors as well as the chip


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
What if I still have mine in the foil wrapping? Tradsy??








Oh yeah, If I wanted to go with Stage II Fueling, do I have to get the entire kit, or can I just buy the Eprom? I already have Stage I.









 you need the whole kit injectors and all


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ you need the whole kit injectors and all 


Same MAF housing.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Any price info on the complete kit with fmic??
Also, would it be possible to order the kit with the #42 injectors and software?


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

I just bought this kit to go on my 77 rabbit.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_I just bought this kit to go on my 77 rabbit.








 ill be ordering another kit for the REAR of my 81 rabbit plus a whole lot more !!!!


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

You guys are sick....


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

o yeah did i mention im puting a big valve wrd head je low comp8.5:1 pistons and hopefully putting down about 400+whp


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

i heard jeremy quit kinetic, so getting first hand answers may prove a little bit harder now.
spoke to a buddy in van that went to see shawn and went for a ride in the jetta. said the thing is damn quit and actually nice and quiet. god damn. i can't wait til i can get my hands on this


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

Jeremy still works here
Ryan does not


----------



## MrVrSix (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*

I can't wait to get this kit!!


----------



## RvErD6 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (MrVrSix)*

should i sell the VGI and just run the stock intake mani with this kit? will the VGI funk it up too much?


----------



## RvErD6 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: (MrVrSix)*

should i sell the VGI and just run the stock intake mani with this kit? will the VGI funk it up too much?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (RvErD6)*

keep the vgi, see whar sort of powr you make....
sell it then if you don't like it.

tune should be fine with the VGi.
if not, we can always fix it....

Jeff


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*

darren must be smoking crack then hahaha. glad jeremy is still around. hes a good guy. buddy i know bought his old supra engine off him.
as for the kit. when a guy with a 24V VRT running 20psi tells me its quick....im sold. hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Yes I am still here, I'm just very busy with the day to day sales things and have not bin on here in a few weeks.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh ok, i was talking to darren the other day and he had said you had quit. thought it was kinda weird.
good to hear you're still around cause its good getting first hand info


----------



## evilmk3jetta (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (wootwoot)*

it cost 2500 bucks on the kinectic web site comes with turbo,manifold,downpipe,injectors,all stainless lines,and a 3inch intake with a replacement filter also comes with the chip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Je-Jetta! (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (evilmk3jetta)*

Any update on when the mk4 12v vr6 turbo kit will be ready?? i'd really like to have it before this summer starts.
http://www.turbo-cult.de/movie...r.wmv
heres a cool video i found of a vr6t


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

jeremy any hp #'s on the intercooler kit yet ? ballpark ?


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (evilmk3jetta)*

maybe this was addressed in one of the previous pages, but has software been developed for OBD1 dizzy motors? or is it coilpack and ODB2 only?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (sirswank)*

I think Jeremy needs some asprin.


----------



## JRaptor2000 (Mar 9, 2004)

soo many pages...this will work on my corrado right? its OBD1 dizzy...


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_I just bought this kit to go on my 77 rabbit.









And now it is in my rabbit!


----------



## VbmxW (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Je-Jetta!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Je-Jetta!* »_Any update on when the mk4 12v vr6 turbo kit will be ready?? i'd really like to have it before this summer starts.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (patatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patatron* »_
And now it is in my rabbit!













































that car is a total sleeper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (patatron)*

just think i'll have one of those in the back of my rabbit soon !


----------



## vwnuttgti (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: (animal1)*

dont worry bout the rust put a turbo on it
TARD


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (vwnuttgti)*

Ummmmm........ Ya I got nothin for that...


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I got my turbo today







...............I'm so pumped up............The only thing i didn't like was the DV.I like to pick a new one up before i get it installed.But i don't know what to go with.......................any idea's are welcome.


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

There is a pretty nice turboxs one that shoul hook right up using the same hoses that come with the kit.


----------



## jwetzel (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (patatron)*

man can u give us some details on what that beast is like to drive?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (jwetzel)*

Smooth linear, and very quick. At the 6psi form the kit comes in, it acts very much like an S/C not a Turbo in it's power delivery.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:43 PM 3-4-2005_


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 10:57 PM 3-4-2005_


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

how quick is very quick?? you got a top speed for us yet


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

i think the 5spd gearing runs out at about 153mph or something.
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote »_how quick is very quick?? you got a top speed for us yet

You'll be at 100 VERY quickly.


----------



## MonkeySkull (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_keep the vgi, see whar sort of powr you make....
sell it then if you don't like it.

tune should be fine with the VGi.
if not, we can always fix it....

Jeff

Similar question....
I have a VGi, BVH, and cams...I understand that 268's are no good with boost. So my question is should I keep the bvh?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (MonkeySkull)*

hell ya keep the big valve head just swap the cams id say stock one or the ams supercharger cam or a set of dsr 256's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_i think the 5spd gearing runs out at about 153mph or something.
~Andrew
 negative on the 153 ive had a vf charged yellow mk3 de doing about 165 with the pedal to the boards and felt like it could have done more if it were more aerodynamic


----------



## Je-Jetta! (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ and felt like it could have done more if it were more aerodynamic









haha thats why i love vw's, boxes flying down the highway


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Smooth linear, and very quick. At the 6psi form the kit comes in, it acts very much like an S/C not a Turbo in it's power delivery.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:43 PM 3-4-2005_

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 10:57 PM 3-4-2005_

Did you go with colder plugs or did you stick to the ones that were supplied with the kit?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

I believe the one's that come with the kit are a degree colder. I could be wrong though. I am running the bosch ones that came with the kit.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_i think the 5spd gearing runs out at about 153mph or something.
~Andrew

pffft...we hit 242km/h in a stock VR with a GIAC chip. 
i like the sounds of 260km/h tho i doubt i will ever see or hit it.









good to hear such positive feedback. definetly looking forward to getting blown this summer


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote »_pffft...we hit 242km/h in a stock VR with a GIAC chip.

Ummm the kit isn't going to do anything to change your top speed.... It'll just get you there a hell of a lot faster. Also.
242 kilometer/hour = 150.3718285 mile/hour (mph)
Same difference.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

ya i know the conversion, i was thinking with a turbo your Top speed would increase by a little. when we hit 240 it was like the engine just couldn't pull anymore and we had run out of power, not gearing.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_ya i know the conversion, i was thinking with a turbo your Top speed would increase by a little. when we hit 240 it was like the engine just couldn't pull anymore and we had run out of power, not gearing.


I wouldn't want to be going that fast in a dub, unless it was that W12 concept car. Here we are debating about 250km/h when on Rennlist they are talking about the latest 9ff tuned Porsche GT2 that just broke the McLaren F1's speed record by hitting 387km/h!! Man we suck!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*











_Modified by [email protected] at 4:00 PM 3-8-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (JRaptor2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRaptor2000* »_soo many pages...this will work on my corrado right? its OBD1 dizzy...

NO sorry we do not have any OBD1 Dizzy software.
Jeremy


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_NO sorry we do not have any OBD1 Dizzy software.
Jeremy

In that case, do you just sell the kit minus the chip?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
I wouldn't want to be going that fast in a dub, 
 youd be suprised how stable a mk3 vr is at 150 its the braking that sux and ive unfortunately claimed the lives of a couple mk3's one i introduced to a telephone pole at 100 ( and drove away with the rear tires locked up ) back in my youmger foolish days


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote »_ its the braking that sux and ive unfortunately

Yup, be especially careful with this kit on there, these thing's will get up to 100 in no time.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Any new info on when the fmic kit will be done, and what kind of pricng to expect???


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

hence my attempt to locate a big brake kit. i am kicking myself after being offered a front set off a 996 Turbo calipers pads rotors everything to make the front set work last summer for $1850cdn.
was working at a body shop which had been unlucky enough to recieve some twits black turbo which he basically wrote off. 
stupid things happen in the fraser valley when you speed in the rain, have to full lock to avoid someone and spin into the ditch and roll the car.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

I got my old 95 GLX with a v.11 chip and an intake up to an indicated(not sure how accurate the cars speedo is) 143mph.
(The needle was between 140 and 145, but closer to 145)
It definately took a lot longer going from 140-143 mph than it did to go from 130-133mph! Probably about twice as long.
Saw a stopsign up ahead, so I got off the throttle.


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

I've actually designed a DIY BBK kit that uses the Porshe Boxster Calipers and TT 12.3" rotors, shoot me an IM if you are interested, pics of the install on my car can be seen here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=11


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

C2 has also got a "Big Brake Kit" now as well. Problem is I run my stock 15's in the winter


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_I've actually designed a DIY BBK kit that uses the Porshe Boxster Calipers and TT 12.3" rotors, shoot me an IM if you are interested, pics of the install on my car can be seen here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=11

Bump for a solid kit


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*

im not sorting through 11 pages someone post the pics from that kit in here


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Its at the bottom of the 11th page (if you click the link, scroll down about 2/3 the way).
This is the C2 kit....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_jeremy any hp #'s on the intercooler kit yet ?









There is a number three in there somewhere








p.s. look for some news on pricing and a release date in the coming weeks.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote »_There is a number three in there somewhere

Really at what psi?


----------



## Benjihana (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

has the price of this been raised?? iat first it was 2200, now its 2500??


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Benjihana)*

2225 is for the bare bones kit. 2500 is for the full kit with all hardware.


----------



## Benjihana (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

do they still include the bunged oil pan with it? i need something completely reversible for smog checks


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Benjihana)*

Yes I believe so.


----------



## Benjihana (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

do they have an option to interchange the t3/t4 to a full t4?? i remember reading about this, but i'm not sture.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
There is a number three in there somewhere








p.s. look for some news on pricing and a release date in the coming weeks.








 i hope its at the front !







ya i been talking to chris im ordering like 3 more kits shortly . but waiting on fmic's


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Benjihana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjihana* »_do they have an option to interchange the t3/t4 to a full t4?? i remember reading about this, but i'm not sture.
 its actually a t3/to4e no need to interchange anything on it as kinetic has done the homework for you and given you a quick spooling 500hp capable ! + it makes the 1.8t guys with the disco potato's jealous


----------



## Benjihana (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

whats a kineticed mk3 comparable to ?, m3?? sti?? 350z??


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Benjihana)*


_Quote »_ ya i been talking to chris im ordering like 3 more kits shortly 

Jesus herald. There's going to be VRT's on every corner


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Benjihana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjihana* »_whats a kineticed mk3 comparable to ?, m3?? sti?? 350z??
 well it cant be compared to any of those being its fwd ... i think it really is in a class of its own . 
but on the highway i own 350z's e36 m3's and the occasional c5 middle aged vette owner . who stares in disbeliefe after you slow down so he can give you a thumbup or just pull on him again


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Jesus herald. There's going to be VRT's on every corner








 im gonna go ahead and quote myself 

_Quote, originally posted by * BLUEVRT* »_
if everyone with a vr6 had a kinetic kit the world would be a happier place


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

this makes me wet my pants right now.
why cant the summer finally arrive so:
a) i can look at west van girls in tennis skirts
b) get my car out of the garage back to vancouver, and turbo the hell out of it


----------



## Benjihana (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

have you ever pulled a e46 m3? that would be a nice feeling, i'm sure it will be easy with the stage 2 when it comes out, but how bout this version?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Benjihana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjihana* »_have you ever pulled a e46 m3? that would be a nice feeling, i'm sure it will be easy with the stage 2 when it comes out, but how bout this version?

 havent been given a chance yet but i hope once the intercooler and stage 2 fueling are in @14 psi the m3 has no chance









and yes the kit make the car much worse in the snow 










_Modified by BlueVRT at 5:27 AM 3-10-2005_


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ well it cant be compared to any of those being its fwd ... i think it really is in a class of its own . 
but on the highway i own 350z's e36 m3's and the occasional c5 middle aged vette owner . who stares in disbeliefe after you slow down so he can give you a thumbup or just pull on him again










Yes I love seeing that. C5 and G35 and 13.9sec. srt guys are looking at me like " What the hell is he doing pulling on ME!"
258WHP SC VR6 JETTA/BUILT ENGINE YESSS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote »_ i'm sure it will be easy with the stage 2 when it comes out,

Depending what the Stage II is set at psi wise, some of us may already be at stage II


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Not to turn this into a kill storyroom, but yesterday I pulled on an S8 while murging onto the highway. A woman in a Subaru insisted on not letting me merge, and the S8 driver, being behind me, thought that he could jump over two lanes and pass us both (after all, it is just a VW Cabrio)..... it didn't work out that way.
The S8 driver was an older gentleman, but a surprised older gentleman. After creating a nice gap through about 80mph, I pulled over into the slow lane and let him by.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

What PSI are you running again, and how many of you out there have an LSD and uprated clutch in addition to the kit.


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_NO sorry we do not have any OBD1 Dizzy software.
Jeremy

In that case, do you just sell the kit minus the chip?


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Running around 9psi, with an LSD and new Sachs clutch (nothing special).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Really at what psi?









We are running the stock turbo kit on are 95 Jetta GLX (C2 stage 1 OBD1 fueling) and the FMIC with 10psi.







Its fast, I will post more numbers in a few days.


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We are running the stock turbo kit on are 95 Jetta GLX (C2 stage 1 OBD1 fueling) and the FMIC with 10psi.







Its fast, I will post more numbers in a few days.

Nice Jeremy.
could you also shed some light on the specs of the test car? Like mileage (stock/rebuilt), exhaust, cat/no-cat. Things of that nature
Thanks 
Tim


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We are running the stock turbo kit on are 95 Jetta GLX (C2 stage 1 OBD1 fueling) and the FMIC with 10psi.







Its fast, I will post more numbers in a few days.

I'm going to guess 263 whp. Anybody else care to wager on the numbers??


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*

jeremy stop being lazy and put the damn thing on the dyno quickly and scan us a printout






















for the 10psi have you guys done anything to the compression or anything like that???


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote »_We are running the stock turbo kit on are 95 Jetta GLX (C2 stage 1 OBD1 fueling) and the FMIC with 10psi. Its fast, I will post more numbers in a few days.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
I'm going to guess 263 whp. Anybody else care to wager on the numbers??









haha, I am going to guess 330 whp and 360 ft lbs....


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (m5am)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m5am* »_
haha, I am going to guess 330 whp and 360 ft lbs....


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

283 or 293 is my estimate.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

293whp might start getting too high for a kit of this nature. 300whp seems to be the magic number where things start breaking. CV's, tranny, clutch, etc.
nice thing is however turn the boost down a bit


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

let me start this post off BY saying Chris collier of C2motorsports is the man and gave me some VERY exciting news today and wish i could say but he said he'd kill me .








my guess with the fmic and running @ 10psi is about 304-309 whp


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_What PSI are you running again, and how many of you out there have an LSD and uprated clutch in addition to the kit.
 im still running mine at 6psi and im using a spec stage 3 cluth with a autotech flywheel . a cryotreated o2a with a peloquin diff and im running some brandy new lowbrau axles . which when i braek them i will go to the DSS axles


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote »_293whp might start getting too high for a kit of this nature. 300whp seems to be the magic number where things start breaking.

That's not Kinetic's problem


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

is there an estimate on the i/c version of this? i am going this weekend to talk to my bank about a personal loan and would like to know how much to talk about getting. i know i will need enough for exhaust, lsd, clutch, and this kit. so, estimated price?
oh, and is the i/c version comming out soon?
~Andrew


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_is there an estimate on the i/c version of this? i am going this weekend to talk to my bank about a personal loan and would like to know how much to talk about getting. i know i will need enough for exhaust, lsd, clutch, and this kit. so, estimated price?
oh, and is the i/c version comming out soon?
~Andrew

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another Midwest VR6 Turbo in the making...we are slowly growing in numbers, and will begin our VR6T World Domination Plot soon








C2


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

get 5k for all that and 6.5k if you want the i/c version. Second estimate is a guess, but the 5k is about what you will need.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for another Midwest VR6 Turbo in the making...we are slowly growing in numbers, and will begin our VR6T World Domination Plot soon








C2
 VR6T WORLD DOMINATION TOUR 05 
THEN WE WILL BEGIN THE VR6TT DOMINATION 
AAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAA
im starting to feel a little darth vader ish


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_ i know i will need enough for exhaust, lsd, clutch, and this kit. so, estimated price?
oh, and is the i/c version comming out soon?
~Andrew

VR6 Turbo w/ IC
Spec Stage II clutch
Peloquin LSD
Exhaust
I say we could do the above delivered to you, NOT including installation for between $5500-$5750
In fact, we would even include a VR6 oil cooler in that package...oh, and of course the mandatory C2 Stickers and T-Shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2Motorsports




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:39 PM 3-10-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_is there an estimate on the i/c version of this? i am going this weekend to talk to my bank about a personal loan and would like to know how much to talk about getting. i know i will need enough for exhaust, lsd, clutch, and this kit. so, estimated price?
oh, and is the i/c version comming out soon?
~Andrew
 $8,000 if you install it ad $2,000 if you pay to install it 
now ill justify my $$$ 
i think the kit with the ic should be a bit under $4000
upgraded dv $150
kraftwers cryotreated peloquin tranny $3000 with your 02a as a core 
spec stage 3 clutch $500 
wheel bearings ( if you have not replaced them recently ) $75 also a wentwoth motorsport 2.5 inch stainless straight pipe exhaust $280
done reliably just under $8000
but you could just get the kit put it on










_Modified by BlueVRT at 2:43 AM 3-11-2005_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ 
im starting to feel a little darth vader ish









The force is strong within you my young C2 Padewon









C2


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_VR6 Turbo w/ IC
Spec Stage II clutch
Peloquin LSD
Exhaust
I say we could do the above delivered to you, NOT including installation for between $5500-$5750
In fact, we would even include a VR6 oil cooler in that package...oh, and of course the mandatory C2 Stickers and T-Shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2Motorsports
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:39 PM 3-10-2005_

and how much installed? you guys are just down I65 from me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew
P.S. stickers add like, 25hp each right?








edit: how much whp are we talking with that kit? still daily driveable? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 10:05 PM 3-10-2005_


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

From my knowledge the kit will vary but anywhere between 240ish-260. With the i/c 330. And I spoke with Chris today and the guys at Kinetic and this kit was designed with the intentions of daily use. I dont think the 8k estimate is nessesary. With anything there will be a price of if you were to do everything possible so its flawless, but in most cases thats not nessesary. If you were to go that far I would say get some Samco hoses too. You can get the peloquin for around 750-775 installed it will be around 1100, also it may be worth having some syncros replaced if needed. If you go with C2 getting that oil cooler would not only be a good deal but also something that is almost a must when you are running a FI on your car. Thats my thoughts on things but who I am to say, I am just another peon soon to join the turbo army.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (m5am)*

As far as the peloquin and LSD is concerned. It really depends on how you drive/treat the car. If you don't slip/feather the clutch like mad you shouldn't really have too many problems. If this is going to be a daily/sunday driver/cruiser and your not going to run crazy boost on the kit I wouldn't worry too much about it. However if your going to be running the kit even in it's stock form @ the 6psi at the track or plan to red light race it at every SINGLE light then I'd be concerned about the drive train. 
My .02
P.S. I'm currently at 8psi w/62k on the clutch and it holds just fine.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

well, i like spirited driving (wind it up to about 5K daily). Never been to the track and don't really intend to do it much once i get this installed. for daily driving i shift at 3K. i'd say about 20% of the time i am driving it semi-hard. but every now and then, i like to hit it hard and hear it growl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so, do you guys feel the LSD is needed? if so, I will do it without question. I want to do this right the first time.
chris, would like to get a price quote on all that installed by saturday morning (feel free to e-mail or PM me to keep it private).
hoorah for midwest vr6t's!
~Andrew


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

i have taken this to PMs with c2 as to keep this thread clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote »_well, i like spirited driving (wind it up to about 5K daily).

It's really not about taking up to a certian RPM. It's about how much stress or tension you put on the drive train via launching. If you roll into all your power as I do and don't see yourself taking it over 9-10psi I wouldn't worry too much about the clutch and LSD.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_well, i like spirited driving (wind it up to about 5K daily). Never been to the track and don't really intend to do it much once i get this installed. for daily driving i shift at 3K. i'd say about 20% of the time i am driving it semi-hard. but every now and then, i like to hit it hard and hear it growl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so, do you guys feel the LSD is needed? if so, I will do it without question. I want to do this right the first time.
chris, would like to get a price quote on all that installed by saturday morning (feel free to e-mail or PM me to keep it private).
hoorah for midwest vr6t's!
~Andrew
one thing about the lsd is not only do you have to worry about damaging the trans due to the stock diff failing .. the lsd will help make use of the power by better power transfer to the ground . 


_Modified by BlueVRT at 5:43 AM 3-11-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_It's really not about taking up to a certian RPM. It's about how much stress or tension you put on the drive train via launching. If you roll into all your power as I do and don't see yourself taking it over 9-10psi I wouldn't worry too much about the clutch and LSD.

i don't ever launch (i.e. taking it to 4000 and dropping the clutch







). that never made sense to me since it will basically kill the clutch after a while (at least it feels like it...so i don't do it). i roll into my starts. easing off the clutch and moderately pushing in the gas until i am totally off the clutch and moving. but, there are always those "i wanna play with *****" days that i do accelerate harder than normal. but never will i 'launch.'
~Andrew


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_one thing about the lsd is not only do you have to worry about damaging the trans due to the stock diff failing .. the lsd will help make use of the power by better power transfer to the ground . 

_Modified by BlueVRT at 5:43 AM 3-11-2005_

very true. i am honestly just trying to keep this whole project reliable and under $7000. we will see what i can come up with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_let me start this post off BY saying Chris collier of C2motorsports is the man and gave me some VERY exciting news today and wish i could say but he said he'd kill me .








my guess with the fmic and running @ 10psi is about 304-309 whp
















Is that with the stg.I fuelling kit? Would one be expected to lower the compression at that level of boost? 
If those are the numbers, i'm ready http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
VR6 oil cooler in that package...
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:39 PM 3-10-2005_

How much for just the oil cooler kit?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
VR6 Turbo w/ IC
Spec Stage II clutch
Peloquin LSD
Exhaust
I say we could do the above delivered to you, NOT including installation for between $5500-$5750
In fact, we would even include a VR6 oil cooler in that package...oh, and of course the mandatory C2 Stickers and T-Shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2Motorsports
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:39 PM 3-10-2005_


YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (m5am)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m5am* »_
haha, I am going to guess 330 whp and 360 ft lbs....


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any updated pic's yet? Of the IC that is.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Any updated pic's yet? Of the IC that is.

ye awhat he said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

*HEY JEREMY, please see my question here, thanks*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_NO sorry we do not have any OBD1 Dizzy software.
Jeremy

In that case, do you just sell the kit minus the chip?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
i don't ever launch (i.e. taking it to 4000 and dropping the clutch







). that never made sense to me since it will basically kill the clutch after a while (at least it feels like it...so i don't do it). i roll into my starts. easing off the clutch and moderately pushing in the gas until i am totally off the clutch and moving. but, there are always those "i wanna play with *****" days that i do accelerate harder than normal. but never will i 'launch.'
~Andrew

i drop it like its hot







for instance lastweek( nice day ) i reved it up to like 4500 dropped the clutch went straight to secound gear (still spinning) then to 3rd ( still spinning the tires ) and loved every second of it














but i randomly like to do things like that not everyday but here n there ... blah blah blah your gonna break your car ..... i like to play hard .... and if i break it its a price il pay . BUT having done the tranny and clutch i forsee no problems except for the axles crapping out but thats a given anyway


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote »_In that case, do you just sell the kit minus the chip?


_Quote »_Jeremy
Kinetic Motorsport
Ph#(604)882-9962



_Modified by .:VRT:. at 4:02 PM 3-11-2005_


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfanatic* »_*HEY JEREMY, please see my question here, thanks*

In that case, do you just sell the kit minus the chip?

yeah they can sell you a kit like that. i ordered my kit without the chip, MAF housing, air filter element, and injectors.


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Hey 98VR, 
I would have called if I wanted to, thanks.

Homeless, thanks for the info. Im gonna IM you with some questions soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (dubfanatic)*

well, it looks like i will be going with the turbo + FMIC + oil cooler + exhaust for now. best estimate is 260ish whp. thanks for all the input guys!
~Andrew


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

i hope your not dissappointed when you make more then 260


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (m5am)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m5am* »_i hope your not dissappointed when you make more then 260

lol, heavens no. just don't want to get my hopes up








~Andrew


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (m5am)*

well the stage one kit with the intercooler is only capable of 330bhpon 30lb injectors with a 16% transfer loss its around 280 whp 
the obd1 jetta that kinetic is using to get 335 whp is running 36lb injectors and obviously different software ... 
personaly i have the kit in my mk3 gti stage 1 non ic and love it !
if i am to gain another 40-50 whp by running the intercooler and only 2 more psi i will be as happy as a pig in sh*t ....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to kinetic and c2 motorsports


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

chris at c2 was telling me the kit we are doing will probably be pushing 8 or 9 psi with an intercooler and conservativly looking at 260-280whp.
my question is, what does this feel like? what cars are comparable? my vr6 is the fastest car i have ever driven...i am very excited to get this turbo project underway in a few weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

chris is right on the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what it feels like and the best way ive been able to describe it with just the stage 1 kit ....
it feels like i bolted a snd vr in the car the power has almost doubled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote »_16% transfer loss

Jesus that's a pretty hefty loss percentage. It's not an AWD platform I'm thinkin' more 12-13%.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

ya 15 - 175 is pretty normal for a fwd car awd cars are around 20%


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

175?


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

i think he forgot to press the shift on the 5...%
i always use 18% when figuring drivetrain loss.
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Ya I figured it was a mistype







. 18% huh, man that's still really high. I dyno'd my car stock and pulled 153whp calculating that out from the 174 crank hp it's about a 13% loss. Oh well we'll see what's what when people start throwing these babies on the 'ol dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_
BUT having done the tranny and clutch i forsee no problems except for the axles crapping out but thats a given anyway 

ECS HAS SOME BEEF-E AXLES OUT THAT ARE PRETTY GOOD :$250 NOT BAD I GOT SOME! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Jesus that's a pretty hefty loss percentage. It's not an AWD platform I'm thinkin' more 12-13%. 

YEA IT'S MORE LIKE 12% YOUR VERY RITE!


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Ya I figured it was a mistype







. 18% huh, man that's still really high. I dyno'd my car stock and pulled 153whp calculating that out from the 174 crank hp it's about a 13% loss. Oh well we'll see what's what when people start throwing these babies on the 'ol dyno. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Me to I dynoed 158whp and 165tq with stock vr and some head work "bvh" yes i know numbers and low but thats becuz the people at the dyno didn't know what they were doing they used a 2 small house for air. I was pissed


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

bump


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

ordering in the next week








~Andrew


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

no fair...i gotta wait for my tax return. hahaha federal gov't of canada is buying me a VRT. god bless this country


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*

FMIC release dates?? Prices???


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

Does anyone think its a stupid decision to put this on a well maintained car with 95000 (my car) ?http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (VRdublove)*

i am putting it on my car with 107xxx miles
i am doing basic maintenance stuff while i am at it too though.
~Andrew


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (VRdublove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRdublove* »_Does anyone think its a stupid decision to put this on a well maintained car with 95000 (my car) ?http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ?

I would go over everything really well, and maybe do the chains before boosting it. Then just make sure you have good mounts, and clutch


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

damn, it sounds like that message was made for me man, i replaced the chains at 90k, put in vf mounts, and did a new clutch at 85k


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (VRdublove)*

Haha me too now i just need the mounts, i even went with a stg 2 clutch antciipating this kit


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

omg when is this coming out for the MKIV vr6's? i will get it immediately.. haha


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (kepone)*

Our numbers are growing, soon, very soon, we will be ready to take over the world muuuuuuhahahahahaha!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (kepone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kepone* »_omg when is this coming out for the MKIV vr6's? i will get it immediately.. haha
 they are testing out a kit with a certain person that has a mk4 vr6 its a 3.2 liter 12valve thaT WAS IN EURO TUNER HINT HINT


----------



## VRdublove (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

ahh the two tone man


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_
I would go over everything really well, and maybe do the chains before boosting it. Then just make sure you have good mounts, and clutch

might be a good ieda to do rings as well


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (VRdublove)*

I have 110K miles on my car, and I changed the chains, clutch, etc. when I installed the kit. I don't think there is any need to do anything to the bottom end as long as it has been reasonably taken care of.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

if it blows up just build it bigger and badder thats my game plan


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
might be a good ieda to do rings as well 

no just have a leakdown test /compression test done no need to do what doesn't need to be done ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_
no just have a leakdown test /compression test done no need to do what doesn't need to be done ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I plan on doing a compression check sometime in near future what should the compression be all around? ANd if it is bad how big of pita is changing the rings


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

If you've got to do the rings, you may as well go all out at that point. SS Spacer, bump up the boost. Then of course if you do that you'll need the LSD & Clutch. It gets out of control REALLY quickly.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_If you've got to do the rings, you may as well go all out at that point. SS Spacer, bump up the boost. Then of course if you do that you'll need the LSD & Clutch. It gets out of control REALLY quickly.
 couldnt have said it better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and ya going around a turn in a 300 hp front wheel drive golfcart is kinda hairy







and so was the hpa TT R32 i got a ride in today


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_If you've got to do the rings, you may as well go all out at that point. SS Spacer, bump up the boost. Then of course if you do that you'll need the LSD & Clutch. It gets out of control REALLY quickly.

If you have to do rings, you might as well do L/C pistons if you are going to go "all out."


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Why would you pay so much more for pistons when you can just drop in the spacer?


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

who gave ya a ride in that???


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Why would you pay so much more for pistons when you can just drop in the spacer?

I guess we have different opinions of "all out." 
Ryan


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

Ya there's different levels of all out new pistons for this kit is "Over Out"


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_who gave ya a ride in that???
 the owner of it lol


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

this wasn't the silver shop car tho correct, just one that had been worked on by them???


----------



## turbo24v (Jan 12, 2005)

anyone knows when the stage 2 comes out.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*

it was a blue r32 hpa twin turbo


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

anyone put this iti on a mk2 that has some track numbers to share?
curious to see what ill be running and what ill be up against


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_anyone put this iti on a mk2 that has some track numbers to share?
curious to see what ill be running and what ill be up against

it's in the works my friend .... ill be putting up pics as soon as its in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

Who's running tt264/260 cams with this kit.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (fvdub00)*

Good luck with that. I'd pull 'em out of there.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (fvdub00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_Who's running tt264/260 cams with this kit.

stock cams own you


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Damn. just lazy I guest.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (fvdub00)*


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Bump Any updates on the MKIV kit???


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Einz komma acht T)*

any updates or numbers for the mk3 kit jeremy???


----------



## VRTmonster (Sep 19, 2004)

im eagerly awaiting the intercooler setup. cant be bothered making my own up, ha ha. come on guys. lol


_Modified by VRTmonster at 4:05 PM 3-23-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (VRTmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTmonster* »_im eagerly awaiting the intercooler setup. cant be bothered making my own up, ha ha. come on guys. lol

 ya i thought about making a kit too but i wont be as nice as the kit kinetic has coming !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (VRTmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTmonster* »_im eagerly awaiting the intercooler setup. cant be bothered making my own up, ha ha. come on guys. lol

_Modified by VRTmonster at 4:05 PM 3-23-2005_

Depends on the price of the Kinetic Kit. I spent too much cabage on getting the entire car ready for the T-bo kit that i'm running low on available funds for the FMIC








Until they announce a price, or any more details, i'm going to wait and see. I'm down with a JY FMIC until funds are available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

just waiting on production of the kinetic fmic to be done...








~Andrew


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

I will be buying this kit in a few months for my Mk2 Gti.
I'm thinking that I will have to make my own FMIC kit considering the fact thay Kinetic is using the Mk3 for it's FMIC platform.
If I go with the FMIC that Kinetic puts out, I will probably have to do a lot of bumper and rebar trimming. I'm also thinking that the route of the intercooler pipes will have to be a little different on my car.
I'm wondering if the FMIC layout would be much different for the MK2????
Can somebody shead some light on this?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Kinetic ain't talkin' everything seems to be very hush-hush up here


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Kinetic ain't talkin' everything seems to be very hush-hush up here









from what i know (talking to chris at c2) kinetic hasn't even told THEM (c2) when the fmic is expected to me done. at first it was wednesday (yesterday), but apparently that didn't happen. again, this is just my word and isn't to be taken as gospel or anything official. just tellin what i think i know.
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

We want pics!, we want pics!, we want pics!


----------



## VR6 MD (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

May this thread live on forever. I just got my car back from Schimmel with a nice little 3.0 installed. Well it'll soon be going back and getting a tranny rebuild w/ a Peloquin. I soon hope to buy this kit...excuse me while I whipe the drool from my mouth. Anyway, I've got a question, will I need different software than what is provided due to the 3.0? I'm planning on lowering the compression to 9:1. Thanks


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*

the ic kit will work fine in the mk2 you may need to do a little trimming in the mk2 however


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6 MD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 MD* »_ will I need different software than what is provided due to the 3.0? Thanks

You shouldn't need 'special' 3L software....
But, If you do, no problem.









Jeff


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I WANT MY INTERCOOLER!!!!!















I went to see the Kinetic crew on Friday! But those crazy Canadians took Good Friday off!! What are they thinking?????


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_I WANT MY INTERCOOLER!!!!!















I went to see the Kinetic crew on Friday! But those crazy Canadians took Good Friday off!! What are they thinking?????


ya i sent a buddy by cause he was in the area to go ask jeremy and shawn about it. only 1 month left til the little blue demon is back on the road and i wanna get blown and get goin' shortly after that


----------



## 631gti (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_

ya i sent a buddy by cause he was in the area to go ask jeremy and shawn about it. only 1 month left til the little blue demon is back on the road and i wanna get blown and get goin' shortly after that

so whatd ur buddy have to say, y wont kinetic post a reply in this thread bout the stage2 ;x


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

so any word on the mk4 kit? im just waiting for a confirmation on it before i start saving to get one.. come on guys i want to have this on by summertime


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (631gti)*

A serving of Stage II you say? ? ? ? Coming right up








Larger Injectors
C242T FI programing
C2Motorsports 9:1 SS spacer
Round it off with a FMIC....voila...
TURN UP THE BOOST ! ! ! ! ! 
Bon Appetit
C2Motorsports


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (kepone)*


_Quote »_ im just waiting for a confirmation on it before i start saving to get one..

Umm, I would start saving regaurdless


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_A serving of Stage II you say? ? ? ? Coming right up








Larger Injectors
C242T FI programing
C2Motorsports 9:1 SS spacer
Round it off with a FMIC....voila...
TURN UP THE BOOST ! ! ! ! ! 
Bon Appetit
C2Motorsports

that's where i am headed eventually, but need to get stg1 installed and running so i can get used to it first. but rest assured, this comming winter...stg2


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

I have a quick diagnosis question for anyone running the kit.
My setup has been working fine, especially if I don't run it hard. I have been plagued with missfire issues (flashing CEL) since the beginning, and have also had surging through the power range (I'm sure caused by the missfires).
I switched from the Bosch plugs to the NGK units, that helped, but still getting missfires, and still some of the surging. I reduced the gap from .024" to .018" on the recommendation of a fellow VRT guy, and that has helped the most with the power surging, but I am still getting the flashing CEL and a bit of surging.
My plug wires have about 35K miles on them, the coilpack looks fine, no cracks, etc., but does have 110K miles on it.
Any ideas?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

Are you sure your not mislabling by saying the surging is the result of the misfire? I know when I had that 8.75 spring in there I got some nasty boost creep with a nice FLAT spot in the power range in certain gears. Try dropping the other spring back in there and see if it continues. Might narrow something down for you.


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Yea, I get some of that as well. Why would the simple increase in boost cause that? It would seem like it would do the same at the lower boost, just less noticeable.
I know other people running 11psi with stock compression that don't have the surging issue.
I agree that it would be a place to start though.
I'm pretty sure that it is ignition related though, as the wideband shows good A/F ratios through the power range. It is usually 11.5 to 12.5 through the range. I haven't been able to see what the numbers do when its missfiring, mostly since I am waiting on the data cable for the wideband.
Any other input?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote »_Yea, I get some of that as well. Why would the simple increase in boost cause that? It would seem like it would do the same at the lower boost, just less noticeable.

Eh, I've been told that's just the way it is when your upping the boost by means of spring, it may just be the way this kit flows, dunno.

_Quote »_I know other people running 11psi with stock compression that don't have the surging issue.

Boost controller? Any of them? I've heard that they will aid in smoothing things out.


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Ok, that makes sense, so you are saying that with the stiffer springs, the tendency is to get a more drastic open/close of the wastegate, causing spikes up and down in the boost?
Maybe it would be better to run a simple boost controller and increase my boost with that rather than the spring.
Do you think the boost spikes could be causing the missfire/flashing CEL?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote »_Ok, that makes sense, so you are saying that with the stiffer springs, the tendency is to get a more drastic open/close of the wastegate, causing spikes up and down in the boost?

I will make a statement right now...
"I am not an expert, I'm throwing out what I've heard and what makes sense to me"
Having said that, yes I think your explanation perfectly describes the reason for the spiking with the spring. While part of it may just be the way this kit flows and another part is contolling boost via a rudimentary spring... regaurdless the spike i think is something we will all have to live with to a certain extent. I've run 3 springs now on mine and the spike got gradually worse and more pronounced with each higher pressure spring. I'm using the 7.25 right now and it's about perfect in regaurds to that.

_Quote »_Do you think the boost spikes could be causing the missfire/flashing CEL?

Honestly I'm not sure, it'd be interesting to see if the problem persisted with a lower pressure spring though, no?


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Yea, I agree. I'll try to get time to do that soon and post back my results.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

If you don't have the 6psi spring let me know I can mail mine out as a "loaner" if you need it.


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Umm, I would start saving regaurdless









not till im sure the thing is actually going to come out.... dont get me wrong, im sure it will..but im not putting a penny toward one until theres some kind of solid release date... or at the very least a promising status update..lol


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (kepone)*

But.... LOL it's not like the money is going somewhere, your just keeping it in an account


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (kepone)*

Does anybody have anything bad or negative to say about this kit... Except the regular no I/C stuff???
Everything just seemes too good to be t...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (hogis)*

Being 100% honest, no I don't. It's on my daily driver and I just get in and go.... If you read through this thread you'll see that there are a few minor annoyances but other than that nothing major.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 3:19 PM 3-29-2005_


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I was going to go with the c2 blower, but I feel almost stupid going that route now when this kit is out...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (hogis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hogis* »_I was going to go with the c2 blower, but I feel almost stupid going that route now when this kit is out... 

Either way you are getting C2Motorsports software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 4:40 PM 3-29-2005_


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

That's what I'm talking about... Since I live in Europe I want the most reliable software I can get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

hey chris could you send me out a 7.25 spring ???? i wanna hurt myself


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

about how much are those 7.25 springs?
anyone else runnign ngk plugs instead of the bosch plugs?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (max98069)*

$29.99


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

i got the kit about a month ago and have not put it on yet ,but ive been doing a lot of reading on the install and minor problems you run in to and there is a lot of talk abouut misfire problems on this forum i found
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=1640982
if this does not work for you it is under forums-technical-forced induction 
i found it by accident looking for kinetics website through yahoo.
its about 12 pages long with a lot of install pictures and helpful troubleshooting with misfires and wastegate springs.

_Modified by max98069 at 5:29 PM 3-30-2005_


_Modified by max98069 at 5:32 PM 3-30-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (max98069)*

Ummm isn't that just a copy of what's here? The first couple posts are exactly the same I think LMAO! It's like a vortex twilight zone, I'm freakin' out







Is that ish legal?


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 5:53 PM 3-30-2005_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (max98069)*

lol
vortex and fourtitude are one in the same. Its just the same post.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

Wait what?







I'm confused


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (max98069)*

If you notice the ONLY obd2 cars have misfire issues....
Mostly due to the misfire calculation. (there is no misfire sensor)
Similar issues plauge light flywheel or light pulley installs
on NA cars as well. (especially newer BMW's)
Part of the calculation is based on angular acceleration of the cranckshaft
derived form the cranck position sensor.....
Anytime you change the response of the engine, it is possible
for the misfire loop to score a 'false positive'. 
i.e. add loads of power
or change the rotational inertia of the crank
Both/either will affect how the crankshaft responds and how the
crank position sensor picks up the toothed wheel.
Anything that doesn't 'look' stock triggers a misfire count.
Get enough counts then the CEL will flash once
Get some more counts and the CEL will begin flashing.

Use your butt dyno and dyno data to determine for sure.
Hint: cover the CEL to make sure your eyes are not tricking
your butt....









Ever hear the obd1 guys with any misfire issues that didn't have
~bad parts.... nope.
They run ~similar tuning and the same wires/coilpack/plugs
as the obd2 guys with 'misfire issues'.....

Just food for thought.
-Jeff


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

so wait, i am going to have issues with all this now since i am obd2? wtf?








~Andrew


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Read over what Jeff said. They are just throwing codes. You aren't really getting misfires. The ECU is thinking it's getting a misfire because of the change in response/inertia or something like that. You won't have issues. Just put it in and see if you have problems. I'm betting all the problems will be non-turbo/programming related... IE:Tranny, clutch, or some other parts breaking.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Maybe a few upgraded capacitors with lower ESR values in the ECU will fix it.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Read over what Jeff said. They are just throwing codes. You aren't really getting misfires. The ECU is thinking it's getting a misfire because of the change in response/inertia or something like that. You won't have issues. Just put it in and see if you have problems. I'm betting all the problems will be non-turbo/programming related... IE:Tranny, clutch, or some other parts breaking.

I have the kit and am getting codes but have had NO missfires! Get a backfire every once in a while!


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (shorty54)*

FMIC????


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_Maybe a few upgraded capacitors with lower ESR values in the ECU will fix it.


Yep, just fix the software.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We're getting into the CE code stuff now and 'curing' them one by one.
Not blocking the CEL, but rather understanding the cause and modding
the code to fit FI needs.
By no means are the misfires code absolutely ~false, All I am saying
is don't assume your ecu is 'smarter' than you.
You'll feel and hear real misfires.... i.e. have a chase vehicle follow
you with and listen, they will hear real misfires. The motor will sound like its breaking up....

-Jeff


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote »_FMIC????

LOL.









_Quote »_The motor will sound like its breaking up....

Yup, ESPECIALLY at a higher RPM, it's never happened to mine but it's gotta be without a doubt pretty noticable. A little 'surging' every now and then seems more like creep or a spike in boost to me. I rolled around in mine when I was having soom issues and I would scan it after every incident of creep and spike in boost, every tinnie tiny idle bob, must have scanned the damn thing a hundred times thinking "ok that was it" "no wait it was right there that had to be it" but it never was. UNTIL I went to the car wash.... THEN they showed up








_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:04 AM 3-31-2005_


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:07 AM 3-31-2005_


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_FMIC????


Not yet! Getting it some time in the middle of April! I talked to Shawn yesterday about it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (shorty54)*

Anyone know if the FMIC will be able to fit behind a euro bumper, maintain A/C, etc?
Also, in order to run the FMIC with higher boost, what is the safe boost level before installing the head spacer? I figure 12 or 13psi based on some numbers I've seen from people here.
I assume that part of the kit will be the upgraded fuel system (larger injectors and matching chip)? Anyone have a list of the things that the IC kit will include?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

I wouldn't go much past 10-11, Intercooler or no Intercooler. Going by numbers when you've topped out the Stage I fueling kit, it's time for the spacer.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 11:49 AM 3-31-2005_


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_I wouldn't go much past 10-11, Intercooler or no Intercooler. Going by numbers when you've topped out the Stage I fueling kit, it's time for the spacer.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 11:49 AM 3-31-2005_


shoot for the stars...go for 20 PSI.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (homeless)*

Go ahead and test that out for me, 20psi on 10:1 if your goes ok, I'll step mine up







You first though.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Go ahead and test that out for me, 20psi on 10:1 if your goes ok, I'll step mine up







You first though.

i will let you know when mine blows up....


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (homeless)*

word has it kinetic's FMIC kit will be available mid-april...
~Andrew


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_word has it kinetic's FMIC kit will be available mid-april...
~Andrew
 i hope this a early april fools joke


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote »_word has it kinetic's FMIC kit will be available mid-april...

Then early May, Mid May, Late May, Early June etc. etc.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Then early May, Mid May, Late May, Early June etc. etc.









You could say to yourself Early June...then when it is released in two weeks, you will feel like a hero








C2


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

hahah, the less you expect, the more youll be pleased way of thinking....


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

hey not sure if this was asked before, will this kit perform well with upgraded cams? im considering some cat 263's


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (kepone)*

i got a question about the where to put the t on the oil filter housing when you have a oil pressure sender unit for oil pressure gauge already in one of the holes?
the sender unit on my car is in the right sensor spot.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote »_then when it is released in two weeks, you will feel like a hero

But.... I thought I already was


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_But.... I thought I already was









_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_But.... I thought I already was









Okay...what I meant was *MORE* of a hero....

C2


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Well guys I just got my C2 software and cant even use it or put i in this sucks so bad..........car is done have to get new one..........
bu will be selling the BRANDNEW obd1 tuning and fueling kit for 680 shipped.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_Well guys I just got my C2 software and cant even use it or put i in this sucks so bad..........car is done have to get new one..........
bu will be selling the BRANDNEW obd1 tuning and fueling kit for 680 shipped.



Gianni,
Sorry to hear that you car has so many demons and other mechanical/electrical issues that you will not be able to enjoy your C2 products. I know that we had worked together for a long time to finally get everything you wanted on your *C2 Wish List* ! ! !
GREAT price for someone wanting to pick up an OBD I complete C2 Fueling Kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When you get your new car, give us a call and we will help you BOOST it ! ! !
C2


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Thanks YES YES turbo or nothing! hahahahahahaha c2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

My kit was ordered yesterday. Can't wait!
J-F


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_My kit was ordered yesterday. Can't wait!
J-F
 congrats







welcome to the few the proud the BOOSTED


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

For a point of reference, please find the following pricing for these exact items through C2Motorsports
(6) 36# High Impedance Injectors
$330
C236t Fueling Kit for OBD I equipped cars
$399
4.00" K&N open element filter
$50
4.00"-3.00" Silicone Reducer
$29 
Shipping
$20
Total for above items from C2Motorsports
$828

C2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WEBSITE
EMAIL 
VR6 SC Kits: Stg I + II.Turn-key, or a la carte 
SS Head Spacers VR6 8.5:1, 9:1, 10:1
Turbo/SC Fuel Kist: Plug'n Play tuning 
Waterfest '05 Sponsor


----------



## Brandon619vr6 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

i diddnt read throught the whole thread...i was looking on the kinetics website and i was wondering if they are going to make this available for the mkIV vr6


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

nobody answered my cam question still
are cat 263's too agressive to run with this turbo kit on a mkiv whenever it comes out?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (kepone)*

Find out if they have any overlap and you'll have your answer.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Hey Jeremy! Can we get pictures of Shawn's intercooler?????


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*

yeah, some pics would be awesome. i'm sure i am driving chris at c2 nuts with my constant emails about getting this project underway








~Andrew


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

would it be worth running 110 octane i dont know if that question has been asked yet or not?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

Looks like I am getting closer to having my car prepped and what not. Tranny will be going out soon to get a Peloqiun and when that goes out I am putting in the new clutch I have.







I think i'll be ready after I get that done.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

I just ordered my Kit today. It's gonna to be a fun summer


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Well, I have some business stuff coming up that will require that I liquidate some funds (positive things, nothing negative). I may be getting an additional Turbo'd vehicle as well, and really can't justify keeping the Turbo setup on my wife's car








I know that there are a few people looking for a Kinetic Setup, so feel free to shoot me an IM if you are interested.
I have both the stock spring and the higher boost spring, as well as a Wideband setup, and the kit is the complete setup including oil pan, etc.
I know that this belongs in the classifieds, but figured I'd give someone in here first dibs. Please don't post back in here though, just shoot me an IM or email me at [email protected]
BTW - I am very happy with the setup, my reasons for selling are as mentioned above.


_Modified by beetlevdubn at 2:09 PM 4-4-2005_


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beetlevdubn* »_Well, I have some business stuff coming up that will require that I liquidate some funds (positive things, nothing negative). I may be getting an additional Turbo'd vehicle as well, and really can't justify keeping the Turbo setup on my wife's car








I know that there are a few people looking for a Kinetic Setup, so feel free to shoot me an IM if you are interested.
I have both the stock spring and the higher boost spring, as well as a Wideband setup, and the kit is the complete setup including oil pan, etc.
I know that this belongs in the classifieds, but figured I'd give someone in here first dibs. Please don't post back in here though, just shoot me an IM or email me at [email protected]
BTW - I am very happy with the setup, my reasons for selling are as mentioned above.

_Modified by beetlevdubn at 2:09 PM 4-4-2005_


This won't be for sale for too long....It was already cheap to begin with.


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (Mr King)*

i got a question about the where to put the t on the oil filter housing when you have a oil pressure sender unit for oil pressure gauge already in one of the holes?
the sender unit on my car is in the right sensor spot.

please answer this its important


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (max98069)*

Whats the word on the MKIV kit.I keep asking and nobody seems to care. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Einz komma acht T)*

I would imagine you'd have to add another T


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Einz komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Einz komma acht T* »_Whats the word on the MKIV kit.I keep asking and nobody seems to care. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no one has the answer, and its been covered several times in this post.
You could try calling Kinetic and see if they have an update.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_I just ordered my Kit today. It's gonna to be a fun summer










ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ok here it is the MK3 intercooler pre production kit (for testing and R&D) 








[ 

looks great but hwere's the beef ???? i have a hole burning in my pocket .... hopefully this will be out soon or ill end up buying other stuff that i dont need


----------



## rghli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Do they have the kit for MKIV?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (rghli)*

R......O......F!


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (rghli)*

seriously, do people not even bother to read the thread. i know it is like, 30+ pages (by my settings) but at least i read it all before posting and such.
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

LOL, Who cares it's funny.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_LOL, Who cares it's funny.

well this is no joking matter my friend....









C2


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_well this is no joking matter my friend....









C2

lol








~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (C2Motorsports)*

Sure it is no ones answered the question


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

spec stg2 clutch, oil cooler, and timing stuff is on it's way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just waiting on the i/c kit and install can being








<==== excited beyong belief!


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

Where is everyone's Vac at (HG)? I'm lucky if mine goes down to about 14-15 on idle. I have Cam's in there, so that may be the reason for the low Vac. But I'm curious as to what everyone else is seeing with the kit.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Where is everyone's Vac at (HG)? I'm lucky if mine goes down to about 14-15 on idle. I have Cam's in there, so that may be the reason for the low Vac. But I'm curious as to what everyone else is seeing with the kit.
 ive seen about the same


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

OK thanx, may just be a quirk of the kit then.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mk2driver)*

It's like where Waldo in there. Swap the Kinetic Kit in for Waldo though. Anyone see the Turbo in there anywhere? My god man you need more rims.










_Modified by .:VRT:. at 10:34 PM 4-10-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mk2driver)*

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bbs rgr's







and is that a bv head i see peeking out of the box


----------



## JoeBoxerVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

I gave up at page 15...
Any offer for a Dizzy Guinea pig yet?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Any word yet on the FMIC kit? The weather is getting very nice and I can't keep my car in storage for much longer!!!


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Any word yet on the FMIC kit? The weather is getting very nice and I can't keep my car in storage for much longer!!! 

Seriously


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Any word yet on the FMIC kit? The weather is getting very nice and I can't keep my car in storage for much longer!!! 

last i heard from a certain source, Kinetic was working on a (and i quote) "high profile customer's car" (end quote). There were going to start work on it again ASAP. I too am holding out for this kit. *sigh*
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

My intercooler came today







waiting on piping now....


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_My intercooler came today







waiting on piping now....
 ya im about to go that route too ! what size intercooler did you get ? ( dimensions ?) also are you going to change out the inlet housing or just clock it back and go that route ? 
if there is no word on the kinetic kit by the 22nd im unfortunately







going to make my own kit .... im so impressed with the stage 1 kit ... but it's just crying for an intercooler . im sure kinetic's will be top notch whenever it comes out


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

The IC kit is coming soon! Just keep the faith!


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_The IC kit is coming soon! Just keep the faith! 

^^^what he said







....very soon. ^^^
~Andrew


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Hand's down that manifold is a bitch to put on... you have to use a open ended wrench just to tighten the studs below. Also another thing that should be fixed is the ability to put the factory engine hoist lift spot back on the manifold without having to modify it!
But I am yet a step closer!


----------



## VRTmonster (Sep 19, 2004)

yeah that really peed me off that manifold, had to angle grind the hoist mount too which was uncalled for, lol.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_Hand's down that manifold is a bitch to put on... you have to use a open ended wrench just to tighten the studs below. Also another thing that should be fixed is the ability to put the factory engine hoist lift spot back on the manifold without having to modify it!
But I am yet a step closer!
 wow i had none of these problems !!!!!!!!!! im just hoping the ic kit comes out soon


----------



## wrecklessLEE (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Hey just a quick question how many miles are on your car Now? and how many when you got the kit? Also pretty good numbers with a little more money you could be in the 13's!


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (wrecklessLEE)*

how long did it take most peoples kit to arrive after buying it? I ordered mine on the 6th, and still haven't seen it... is this typical for being shipped from canada to the US? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (speedesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedesign* »_how long did it take most peoples kit to arrive after buying it? I ordered mine on the 6th, and still haven't seen it... is this typical for being shipped from canada to the US? Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

depends on customs. US customs can be a total PITA to get through (just ask the penguins who had to go through the metal detector at the Denver airport this week)......


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

To people who were asking about this kit for a mk4, there is one that I know of that has the kit and is "testing" it.
I should be getting this kit as soon as I see someone make 300whp


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

I ordered my kit thru my local shop (saving a little!). Waiting for 3 weeks now and I am in Canada...
I don't know what is wrong, they seem to have a problem with the turbo's. Elbows welded to the turbo, something like that...they said.
It's almost summer here, hurry!!!


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_I ordered my kit thru my local shop (saving a little!). Waiting for 3 weeks now and I am in Canada...
I don't know what is wrong, they seem to have a problem with the turbo's. Elbows welded to the turbo, something like that...they said.
It's almost summer here, hurry!!!


You get what you pay for JF


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
You get what you pay for JF
























what do u mean.. ain't funny ?? what elbows are melting.. u mean the samco hoses ?
d


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote »_Elbows welded to the turbo

They weld a 90 degree outlet onto the the snail.... Nothing is melting.... Where did this melting thing come from? Their most likely out of the turbo's with the 90 degree on them so they have to fab a new batch of housings, and Jettset your still an ass....


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 10:53 AM 4-23-2005_


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_ and Jettset your still an ass....

I really like that one







. Sad to say it's so true!
Did I mention melting somewhere in my previous post? I think not! 
Anyway, I hope to get it this week.
J-F




_Modified by LibtekVr6 at 12:12 PM 4-23-2005_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_You get what you pay for JF









so you drive a porsche? cause thats what you've paid for.


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

Now back on topic.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Nanozic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nanozic* »_To people who were asking about this kit for a mk4, there is one that I know of that has the kit and is "testing" it.
I should be getting this kit as soon as I see someone make 300whp








 ill be on yarrows dyno tomorrow i hope ..... and i hope craig is having fun with the tester


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
and Jettset your still an ass....

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 10:53 AM 4-23-2005_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_
Anyway, I hope to get it this week.
J-F


Ordered mine direct from Kinetic when the dollar was really kickin' arse, got mine in three days


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Ordered mine direct from Kinetic when the dollar was really kickin' arse, got mine in three days









Your out of canada though right?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (speedesign)*

so how are thee kits running, Was considering one for my 98 gti vr6. Any issues with them, What;s the good and bad. personnal experience from customers.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (mk3boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3boy* »_so how are thee kits running, Was considering one for my 98 gti vr6. Any issues with them, What;s the good and bad. personnal experience from customers.
 these kits run extreemly nice !!!!! good - lots of power no lag very streetable ! super complete true bolt on kit ! reasonably priced ! bad - check engine light always on - but c2 is working to solve this glitch as we speek ! and more good - the cel has no effect on the performance of the vehicle ! its a very very minor glitch . and even more good its C2 software what else !


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote »_What;s the good and bad. personnal experience from customers.

.... 33 pages....


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (mk3boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3boy* »_so how are thee kits running, Was considering one for my 98 gti vr6. Any issues with them, What;s the good and bad. personnal experience from customers.

I have had no problems with mine!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (mk3boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3boy* »_so how are thee kits running, Was considering one for my 98 gti vr6. Any issues with them, What;s the good and bad. personnal experience from customers.

We have sold quite a few complete kits, which have been met with GREAT success.
Above and beyond that, there are numerous VR6T users running our software, and they seem to all be very happy. 
To date, C2 has never had to refund a single chip sale due to satisfaction......I take that back, we did refund one C230 chip two years ago, and just last week, that SAME person bought the C242T chip from us







...so technically, no refunded customers








If we can be of any help with this kit, please feel free to contact us.
C2


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

has there been any development yet on the OBDI Distributor set ups? I looked into it a while back and was going to do the split second but decided if I just waited it out there may be some good C2 software in the future.


----------



## jimmyg01 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Hi! Just did a conversion on my 2001 jetta to stage 1 turbo kit, installed a 98 obd 1 computer and upper intake manifold. change it over from drive by wire to cable. Had it "professionally done". the car s running like crap! Any ideas? anyone I can ask for help, over here in Baltimore Md. Thanks!


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

uhmmm, I think there is a lot wrong with that...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (m5am)*


_Quote »_ installed a 98 obd 1 computer and upper intake manifold. change it over from drive by wire to cable. Had it "professionally done"

Ya.... It's definently the kit and the tuning


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ bad - check engine light always on - but c2 is working to solve this glitch as we speek ! 

Is everyone getting that problem?
C2: Is this issue resolved and will customers get an updated chip of some sort? Like, we will have to send our chip for updates?
Thanks
J-F


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_Is everyone getting that problem?
C2: Is this issue resolved and will customers get an updated chip of some sort? Like, we will have to send our chip for updates?
Thanks
J-F

you can just put a piece of black tape over the CEL, and then problem solved.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_
Is everyone getting that problem?
C2: Is this issue resolved and will customers get an updated chip of some sort? Like, we will have to send our chip for updates?
Thanks
J-F

the CEL is because the O2 sensor is unplugged. no biggie.


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

I know I had a cel before with my big cams but I heard the computer goes into limp mode after a while. 
Anyway, the cel should be off in my opinion. I hope they will resolve this issue.
J-F


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote »_but I heard the computer goes into limp mode after a while.

Nup...


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I really do not want to sift through all 33 pages of this post, so I am going to ask, is there a decent DIY in here for the Kinetic kit? I just ordered one and I plan on installing it with my buddies help. IT should take the better part of the weekend (Kinetic's words) but I wouldn't mind if I had a good DIY to refer to. I plan on documenting the whole install with pics and everything. Can't wait to get it. I am going to be so freaking happy!!!


----------



## red98j3glx (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I've been following this thread for awhile, and remember some good pics and writeups. But, I really do not want to sift through all 33 pages to tell you which page to look on.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (red98j3glx)*

go to kinetic's website and they have all the pictures there


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_I know I had a cel before with my big cams but I heard the computer goes into limp mode after a while. 
Anyway, the cel should be off in my opinion. I hope they will resolve this issue.
J-F

It comes with the CEL on, so for the time being it'll be a bit annoying. Many people have run the kit now for over 6 months with no issues regarding the CEL. 
I would talk to *beetlevdubn* if you have any questions regarding this kit and the limits that it can go to without an intercooler.
If you're looking for a DIY Porsche Boxster Big Brake Kit he is also the man to talk to.











_Modified by UberMike at 6:53 PM 4-26-2005_


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (jimmyg01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimmyg01* »_Hi! Just did a conversion on my 2001 jetta to stage 1 turbo kit, installed a 98 obd 1 computer and upper intake manifold. change it over from drive by wire to cable. Had it "professionally done". the car s running like crap! Any ideas? anyone I can ask for help, over here in Baltimore Md. Thanks! 

98 Is OBD2


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (patatron)*


_Quote »_98 Is OBD2

That's the least of his problems unfortunately







he apparently doesn't even have the Kinetic kit....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1956739


----------



## stallinbenji (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

wow, after reading through a good bit of the 33 pages that are this thread i am now mroe than ever convinced that this kit is the way to go for a boosted vr....it's affordable and tunable....only a couple more weeks and i'll have enough cash for mine....


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (stallinbenji)*

FMIC ?????????????????????????


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (AggvGtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AggvGtivr6* »_FMIC ?????????????????????????









When the Navy will give me more than 8 hours off at a time I will drop mine off!!!!! But I don't want to spend 3-4 hours of my off time driving!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_
When the Navy will give me more than 8 hours off at a time I will drop mine off!!!!! But I don't want to spend 3-4 hours of my off time driving!

People are screaming for this kit!! People want to spend money!! If I was a good fabricator i'd have already produced an FMIC kit for this setup and been rakin' in the cash since day 1








Come on Kinetic, so far the balls in your court, let's get the show on the road here! Or someone else take the initiative and develop an FMIC for this kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

I was wondering when the bitching was going to start....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Come on Kinetic, so far the balls in your court, let's get the show on the road here! Or someone else take the initiative and develop an FMIC for this kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

there is a big difference between people that say they're going to buy something versus those that actually step up and do it. Kinetik is working on a kit, and it will be available when its ready. There are lots of 'kits' available on the market already, if any of these people really were waiting they'd just go get one built locally. I think there are a lot of people under the wrong impression that the kinetic kit is going to be super cheap or something.
/my 2 cents.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TBT-PassatG60)*

I'm making my own FMIC set up for my A2 Gti.
TBT-PassatG60 is right...there are plenty of other kits out there if you really have to have one right now and you "don't want to" or "can't make your own."


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (A2brb)*


_Quote »_there are plenty of other kits out there if you really have to have one right now

There sure are


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

info on that fmic kit please!!! i have been waiting for over a month on kinetic's fmic kit and haven't gotten anything but empty promises and postponed "it will be ready" dates. hopefully it is ready within the next week or so, or i might have to start researching other options








~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

Johnny Race Car IC $200, ATP piping kit $475, adapter for Greddy BOV mounting point $29, Misc. Silicone/Piping $75 +/-. Not having to wait.... Priceless







I'm waiting for some good weather to get this project started I'll take pi'cs and let you all know how it goes. 


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 3:08 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Johnny Race Car IC $200, ATP piping kit $475, adapter for Greddy BOV mounting point $29, Misc. Silicone/Piping $75 +/-. Not having to wait.... Priceless







I'm waiting for some good weather to get this project started I'll take pi'cs and let you all know how it goes. 

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 2:16 PM 4-28-2005_

I'm using the same Intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (A2brb)*

Here are the excuses I had so far:
3 weeks ago: We are out of turbo's.
Last week: We are out of downpipe's
This week: We are out of software
If you are out of something and you are a company selling a kit of some sort, first thing I think, would be to re-fill the shelves no???
What is wrong with these guys??? Always something. I am wondering if I will get the kit this year or not! 
They said a week the first time but they damn knew that they didn't have downpipe's or software...
I'm not very pleased with their customer service right now. Anyone having problems like myself? Busy or not, they don't make ANY of these parts. 
J-F


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_Busy or not, they don't make ANY of these parts. 
J-F

you'e right. they have a magic button that they need to press and then these magic parts come out of their magic ass. They also have some magic elves that live in a tree and make cookies, but thats a whole 'nother story. Their hands are tied by their suppliers, not much they can do about it. Kinetics service has always been top-notch. It sounds like they've bene up front with you too. There are lots of suppliers that advertise here on the vortex who would have implied they have the parts and gladly taken your money. Atleast Kinetik gives a reason for the hold-ups.
Now i just wish C2 would make dizzy software so that i could upgrade my fueling.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote »_They also have some magic elves that live in a tree and make cookies, but thats a whole 'nother story

Ya, but we all know damn well those elves don't do $hit, the magic oven does all the work.
P.S. I don't think that bad mouthing them on a PUBLIC forum is going to get you your parts any faster










_Modified by .:VRT:. at 7:11 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## dubfanatic (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
Now i just wish C2 would make dizzy software so that i could upgrade my fueling.









here here.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
Now i just wish C2 would make dizzy software so that i could upgrade my fueling.









You guys know the drill....
We have the tools to make the tune, but we don't sell 'desktop' 
derrived tunes.
But I will say a dizzy tune ~may be available someday.








(we'll see if the 258P 'owner' drops in here)

-Jeff


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

Hey Vrt how are you gonna connect the piping to the turbo isnt the inlet facing downward on the atp turbo kit, seems like its going to be alot of work?


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_P.S. I don't think that bad mouthing them on a PUBLIC forum is going to get you your parts any faster









Not talking bad about them since I know they make nice stuff. Just saying the problem I have getting the kit.
I'm wondering also if other people are having the same problem.
J-F


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*


_Quote »_Hey Vrt how are you gonna connect the piping to the turbo isnt the inlet facing downward on the atp turbo kit, seems like its going to be alot of work?

Clock it so that the outlet points twords the firewall and use a 90 off of the snail, OR clock it as close as I can get it (to pointing down) Which will probably end up being more like a 45 degree angle and then using a 45 degree 2" coupler (which would be better for flow then a 90). From there I'll have to get the piping and or silicone "bit's" I need, locally, to finish the connection.







well see there's only one way to figure it out and that is to get in there and give it a try.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 10:26 PM 4-28-2005_


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 7:44 AM 4-29-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_
Not talking bad about them since I know they make nice stuff. Just saying the problem I have getting the kit.
I'm wondering also if other people are having the same problem.
J-F

I have a kit on order with them. I called and I believe Jeremy said that it should be ready to ship by the end of next week. I hope this is true as I need to install this the week of the 14th or the 21st. If I don't have it installed by then, I will have to wait til around June 11th. That is just too long!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

im sooooooooooo close to piecing something together ! but im doing my best to wait for the kinetic kit .... also i was all over the kinetic mk4 vr6 kit this past weekend !!! it looks nice and a super tight fit and goes very well


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

i installed my kit but now the cluster doesnt work.







it ran for like 5 min then shut off.


----------



## pisanamoot (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mk2driver)*

Can some of you guys start posting pics of your installs? 
Cheers


----------



## peregost (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (Je-Jetta!)*

I didnt feel like reading 30 pages trying to find this answer to my question. Will I need to get my car tuned once I have the kinetic kit in my car? or does the C2 Chip already do that?


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (peregost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peregost* »_I didnt feel like reading 30 pages trying to find this answer to my question. Will I need to get my car tuned once I have the kinetic kit in my car? or does the C2 Chip already do that?

No tuning necasary the chip takes care of everything for you.


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

I also had some issues, but they have mostly been resolved now, and I'm very happy with the craftmanship of kinetics product. As far as problems I experienced, I also had to wait 2 weeks from time of order because of the turbo shortage, but there is nothing they can do about that. The kit came with all parts except an oil feed line, so I had some friends at NGP make one up for me to kinetics specs. And last, the chip that came with my kit is bad, and at the moment I am working this issue out with C2. Again, I am very happy with my product thus far, and hopefully the car will be up and running well in the next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TbonedaddysGLX (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_im sooooooooooo close to piecing something together ! but im doing my best to wait for the kinetic kit .... also i was all over the kinetic mk4 vr6 kit this past weekend !!! it looks nice and a super tight fit and goes very well 

Now that just isnt very nice....I am dying for them to release this kit...I have a few grand just sitting around waiting for it. Did you take any surveilance photos by chance? Are we talking around 250-280 for the stage 1 or is it even higher? Come on Seymour........FEEEEED ME..


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_
No tuning necasary the chip takes care of everything for you.

That's awesome! I know that I read it somewhere towards the beginning of the thread a long time back, but I would like to be sure... Are these kits fitting corrados and A2VR's? They are not available for OBD-I distributor motors are they?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TbonedaddysGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TbonedaddysGLX* »_
Did you take any surveilance photos by chance? Are we talking around 250-280 for the stage 1 or is it even higher? Come on Seymour........FEEEEED ME..
 i hope this doesnt get me in trouble !!!!


----------



## TbonedaddysGLX (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ i hope this doesnt get me in trouble !!!! 









OMG...TY..you did say tight fit....I believe we need to send a test kit to Kansas so we can see how well it works in extreme weather testing....40 deg one day 80 the next. This should give us a good idea of its climate control capabilities


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TbonedaddysGLX)*


_Quote »_i hope this doesnt get me in trouble !!!!

Ummm, I doubt it since a similar picture has been on their site for months now


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Ummm, I doubt it since a similar picture has been on their site for months now








 hmmm i never saw anything on the mk4 kit on there site


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Enjoy


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Enjoy
 and i stand corrected ! thank you sir


----------



## peregost (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*

One week from buying my kinetic turbo kit and they raise the price $150.00, dangit...


----------



## peregost (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*

Sorry to double post, but will the Kinetic Kit work with a ATP I/C setup beings the Kinetic Turbo has that 90o angle bend?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (peregost)*

Not 100% no. But then again ATP's parts often don't work very well with themselves either


----------



## VRTmonster (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (pisanamoot)*

heres a few of my UK setup in progress. its finished now but not been bothered taking any pics. i had to mess on with the brakes to get her in, but im having a custom downpipe made up for a new cabby project im getting stuck into.
















and why you should check the compression of your motor before boosting, lol.
http://www.swankhouse.com/swan...T.wmv


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VRTmonster)*

What the hell they really did raise the price $150, a lot of demand so they figure theyll make some few extra bucks off us i guess, and i was planning on getting it this week too.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*

I was wondering when that was going to happen. Honestly at the rate their selling these things your lucky it was only raised $150


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_What the hell they really did raise the price $150, a lot of demand so they figure theyll make some few extra bucks off us i guess, and i was planning on getting it this week too.









Probably has more to do with the low value of the american dollar right now. But if $150 means you can't afford the kit, but no offense - you couldn't afford it in the first place.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
Probably has more to do with the low value of the american dollar right now. But if $150 means you can't afford the kit, but no offense - you couldn't afford it in the first place. 


Probably because the "Cost of Materials" has gone up.
The Kit is still very worth the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by A2brb at 12:50 PM 5-3-2005_


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

$2500-$2650 it not a big deal IMO.
Wonder what a "stg2" kit will cost?


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (Nanozic)*

I ordered before it went up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
Still waiting, 5 weeks now...
J-F


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Nanozic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nanozic* »_$2500-$2650 it not a big deal IMO.
Wonder what a "stg2" kit will cost?
 
stage 2 is $3600 stage 1 + ic kit 
stage 3 is $3900 stage 2 = head spacer and stage 2 fueling


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ 
stage 2 is $3600 stage 1 + ic kit 
stage 3 is $3900 stage 2 = head spacer and stage 2 fueling 

Works for me. Still cheaper than any stg SC kit out there. What are going to be the estimated HP numbers? And how much boost for the two stages.
And Kev, when am I getting my ride?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Nanozic)*

dont quote my prices or hp #'s but they are VERY close 
i believe stage 2 is supposed to be about 280+ whp and stage 3 with the 42lb injectors and head spacer should be around 360 + whp








... i'll give you a ride once i perfect driving it ! it takes a lil skill to make it go good its not just mosh n smash










_Modified by BlueVRT at 1:00 AM 5-4-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Honestly, and I don't mean to disrespect the kit, kinetic or anyone running the kit (including myself







) but anything over 330whp is going to be asking a lot of this kit IMO. Without a turbo upgrade....


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:03 PM 5-3-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_but anything over 330whp is going to be asking a lot of this kit IMO. Without a turbo upgrade....
_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:03 PM 5-3-2005_
 hmmm the turbo supplied with this kit is underrated first off .... they say its capable of 500 bhp running safely but can be pushed up to 550-575. meaning that this kit turbo and bombproof manifold are easily capable of producing 390 - 400 whp . that will be almost at the limit .
now as for longevity of the turbo running at those levels ? its a nobrainer that youll wear it out faster depending on how you drive ... ive seen t3/t4 57 trim's on vr6's make 451 whp and those are only rated to 500 hp and are a much weaker turbo than the t3/to4e . 
my personal opinion is that a fwd car being street driven with over 330 whp is borderline senseless


_Modified by BlueVRT at 5:18 AM 5-4-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Just a quick question about gauges. I plan on getting a boost and oil pressure gauge, but does anyone have any other suggestions as to what else I should get?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Well.... Forget both of those if you really want to talk about what gauges you *need* EGT, EGT, and EGT. Nothing else is more important than that EGT gauge. But since you are adding boost a boost gauge is the next one on the list


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Yeah, my buddy suggest EGT, but I wasn't sure if it was necessary. I will go boost and EGT then. Thanks for the input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I am planing on gettin the kinetic VRT kit stage2 or the C2 Super Charger kit stage 2 (not sure yet) My transmission has a 3.94 r&p with a taller 5th gear a Peloquin LSD autotech LW flywheel and oem clutch. my question is, is my transmission set to go or do i have to get anything besides a better clutch and what do i have to do to the engine to be safe of any problems i could run into. I know i have to get rid of the CAT 263 cams i have but a set of 256's are going in so im not worried about that. The money is not really a big problem so i will have something to work with


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_I am planing on gettin the kinetic VRT kit stage2 or the C2 Super Charger kit stage 2 (not sure yet) My transmission has a 3.94 r&p with a taller 5th gear a Peloquin LSD autotech LW flywheel and oem clutch. my question is, is my transmission set to go or do i have to get anything besides a better clutch and what do i have to do to the engine to be safe of any problems i could run into. I know i have to get rid of the CAT 263 cams i have but a set of 256's are going in so im not worried about that. The money is not really a big problem so i will have something to work with










You should be good to go with the 256 cams and an uprated clutch setup. Someone on the board has a similar setup to yours but with the Stg. I fueling kit and have dynoe'd at 256whp as far as I can recall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

This seems to be a topic that's swayed HEAVILY by opinion. It depends on how you treat the car. Do you launch it a lot, slip the $hit out of the clutch, autox or 1/4 mile race? I'm throwing 8psi at my stock drive train, daily/street driven and it's holding just fine with 63k on it mind you. I've never launched my car and don't get on it until the clutch is completely out. It really depends on *you* not the car. Obviously there will come a time when beefing up the drive train will be a must but with this kit at say 8-10psi I wouldn't worry about it until the OEM clutch starts to slip like mad.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
Probably has more to do with the low value of the american dollar right now. But if $150 means you can't afford the kit, but no offense - you couldn't afford it in the first place. 


Exactly. If $150 is upsetting you, leave your motor stock and play safe.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

Exactly. If $150 is upsetting you, leave your motor stock and play safe. 
 i 2nd that ...... hell end up spending that on upgrading the DV


----------



## infamousABT-VR6 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_I am planing on gettin the kinetic VRT kit stage2 or the C2 Super Charger kit stage 2 (not sure yet) My transmission has a 3.94 r&p with a taller 5th gear a Peloquin LSD autotech LW flywheel and oem clutch. my question is, is my transmission set to go or do i have to get anything besides a better clutch and what do i have to do to the engine to be safe of any problems i could run into. I know i have to get rid of the CAT 263 cams i have but a set of 256's are going in so im not worried about that. The money is not really a big problem so i will have something to work with









i was wondering or will like to know your guys opinion on using 3.94 on a daily vr6T b/c i was planning on goin all motor but now i want turbo


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_Exactly. If $150 is upsetting you, leave your motor stock and play safe. 

I third that....i have well over an extra 150 on top of the kinetic kit just in replacing things that needed it, buying misc parts, and replacing things they forgot to send me. Please don't fool yourself into thinking a VRT is the cheap way to high horsepower.....they are expensive motors to maintain to begin with N/A. If a cheap fast beater is what you desire, DSM is the way to go....


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

Well my Kinetic kit was running great. And I say was... Looks as if my long block that I got built has decided to eat a headgasket!! So On to the rebuild.. 

By the way, the MKIV's like 8psi very much. This kit kills it for the money!!


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

Damn Craige that sucks. Oh well, just an excuse to do it bigger and better I guess.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vtgolf)*

dam craige im definetly not letting you drive my car now !!!!


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

well i've had my kinetic kit installed for 2 weeks and the car still doesn't run due to software issues....


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (speedesign)*

did kinetic put out a mkiv kit yet they said they working on software. how u long u think it will take? is Jeff doing the software and does he have a car to test it on yet? if not i live in CT


_Modified by ShaggyVR6 at 4:54 PM 5-7-2005_


----------



## ATrini (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (ShaggyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShaggyVR6* »_did kinetic put out a mkiv kit yet they said they working on software. how u long u think it will take? is Jeff doing the software and does he have a car to test it on yet? if not i live in CT

_Modified by ShaggyVR6 at 4:54 PM 5-7-2005_

bump i'd like to know also when the MK4 kit is coming


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (ATrini)*

email Kinetic then and go to the source and ask them what is going on with it


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (ShaggyVR6)*

its still being tested out ...


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

anyone wanna throw a number out how much the kit + extras runs in total to run it reliably. on a stock block with no additional modifications yet done to it.
$2650 + extras = how much $$ to get it all up and running. 
you guys figure $3000usd?


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (nOOb)*

That is nearly impossible to estimate....because it will depend on the specific car. If you already have a high mileage shoddy vr, well then you will run into problems. But if your one of the lucky guys with say....a 25,000 mile original well maintained car, you may be able to run the kit for thousands and thousands of miles no sweat. But I personally would not save up exactly 2650 and buy the kit, maybe get 3k together, so that way there is money to play with, just in case....


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (nOOb)*

Define Extras??


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (speedesign)*

no thats what i was wondering,
like the car in question is solid with nothing wrong with it at the moment.
extras being hoses not included with the kits, gauges (got prices on those already), just the $hit that nickel and dimes you to death. im not stupid and know VRT's are a money pit waiting to happen, and if you are counting pennies you shouldn't be running one, i am just wondering how much we are gonna need to buy this kit and then get everything sorted out. makes a difference as to whether it gets done this summer or next spring. i would like it done this summer tho. project car needs to get on the road soon.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (nOOb)*

Well, my kit is on the way. I should have it this upcoming week, or the following week at the latest. I will install it soon after (hopefully) and let you know of anything that you might want to get. Hopefully that will help you a little.


----------



## Phanofmuzik (Oct 8, 2003)

Ive had my kit installed for about 2 months now, and its been flawless for me. 
from what i understand, the IC kit is done and is just being checked to see if it fits on cars with euro bumpers. I was told to check in next week for finaldetails. I cant wait


----------



## Phanofmuzik (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_anyone wanna throw a number out how much the kit + extras runs in total to run it reliably. on a stock block with no additional modifications yet done to it.
$2650 + extras = how much $$ to get it all up and running. 
you guys figure $3000usd?

for me, the extras was less than 100 bucks. i needed a small air filter (the lil ones, like 10 bucks at auto zone), like 2 hose clamps, and a few zip ties. everythign was included and worked great.
and i installed with 104k miles on it (well maintained miles tho), and ive been runnin it for like 1500 now, with absolutely no probs.


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

LSD or upgraded clutch?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (m5am)*

Stage II!!! Jeremy was telling me about the stage 2 kit when I had called last week. Sounds like it is high $3's. I am sure the stage I can be upgraded though. 
Anyone have suggestions as to where I should mount my gauges? I dont like the A-Pillar design, but I might be stucj with it, does anyone have any pics of where they installed theirs?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (nOOb)*

Waiting for my Kit to arrive....
Extras I will be ordering before I install the Kit will include:
Stage 2 SPEC Clutch $400
Eurosport Oil Cooler $300
Sport Comp 20psi Boost Gauge $40


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (A2brb)*


_Quote »_LSD or upgraded clutch?

Look about halfway up this page.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (crazykidbig58)*

the kinetic kit comes super complete with every nut , bolt you name it !!! however it doesnt come with a boost guage . and you may want to upgrade the diverter valve .. as well as getting the most out of the kit i highly recomend getting a peloquin LSD and atleast a stage 2 spec clutch ....


----------



## red98j3glx (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Anyone have suggestions as to where I should mount my gauges? I dont like the A-Pillar design, but I might be stucj with it, does anyone have any pics of where they installed theirs?


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Look about halfway up this page.

At what?
I was want to do a LSD just for peace of mind, but kinetics turbo jetta is on the stock siff still and seems to be doing fine with everything they are throwing at it. And it seems like for stage 1 the stock clutch may do alright but I would feel much better again having a beffier one. I think I am going to do my best to save as much as I can in the next year and get it all done.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (m5am)*


_Quote »_At what?

For the fifth or sixth time it's been covered in this thread


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Phanofmuzik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phanofmuzik* »_Ive had my kit installed for about 2 months now, and its been flawless for me. 
from what i understand, the IC kit is done and is just being checked to see if it fits on cars with euro bumpers. I was told to check in next week for finaldetails. I cant wait









but strictly off the record, those with kits already are going to have a hell of an issue. the ic kit is being designed for the newer kits they are selling that don't have the 90 degree angle on the compressor housing. but this is all word of mouth and we will just have to wait and see when it is released. looks like ATP is the way to go for most of us though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (m5am)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m5am* »_LSD or upgraded clutch?


BOTH!!!!!


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
but strictly off the record, those with kits already are going to have a hell of an issue. the ic kit is being designed for the newer kits they are selling that don't have the 90 degree angle on the compressor housing. but this is all word of mouth and we will just have to wait and see when it is released. looks like ATP is the way to go for most of us though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew

I am sure they will make stage 1 upgradeable. If they don't, then someone will come up with something.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
I am sure they will make stage 1 upgradeable. If they don't, then someone will come up with something.

yes, stage 1 will be upgradeable...but possibly not the first versions of it. the new kits they are selling as stage 1 don't have the 90 degree bend on the compressor housing and the i/c kit is being designed with the new kits in mind. again, this is all word of mouth and take it for what it's worth. all i know is i am looking into another intercooler setup at this time.
~Andrew


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

When I asked LSD or Clutch I was asking Phanofmuzik if he had either. He said it has been running flawless for two months and I was wondering if he was just on the stock parts or if he had done the LSD and Clutch.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote »_I am sure they will make stage 1 upgradeable.

Yup, but it'll cost ya.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I finally got my kit installed over the weekend.Everything went well.Had no problem at all.I'm so happy with the turn out.Anyhow,here are a few pictures of the kit installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

Very nice...i need $2500


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

Looks good man, I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif did you do any engine work or is it stock? that is the stage 1 right
I have a 3.94 R&P, will that be a problem with a stage 2?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_Very nice...i need $2500








 NO you need $2650


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

And next week you'll need $2850.... and the week after that it'll be... $3000, and the next week.... Man I'm glad I got one of the first ones


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_I finally got my kit installed over the weekend.Everything went well.Had no problem at all.I'm so happy with the turn out.Anyhow,here are a few pictures of the kit installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Looks great! How long did it take to install it? Anybody give you a hand?


----------



## wrecklessLEE (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Hey just a quick question What kind of BOV's are you all upgrading to while running with the kinetics kit?


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (wrecklessLEE)*

Well,it took 8hr or so...................... that's with 3 of us and a lift.
I also keeped the motor stock and for the DV.I went with Dahlback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .The next thing i'm focusing on is the trans,mount's and intercooler.







Oh, it is a stage 1.


_Modified by HotredVR at 8:21 PM 5-11-2005_


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (HotredVR)*

i know its a t3/t4 but what size is it?


----------



## VRTmonster (Sep 19, 2004)

im using a bailey motorsport BOV (atmospheric) makes it a little lumpy when cold but im fitting a stand alone shortly so will be ok tonce tuned. cant beat that tshhh sound though.


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (HotredVR)*

i know its a t3/t4 but what size is it?


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (rventoo7)*

Not sure what size it is............all i did is just install it.Maybe you may want to give Kinetic a call.They should have all the info about the kit.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (HotredVR)*

It's in the other thread check there.


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

Kit received http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait!
The shop who ordered for me got 3 kits. None of them are complete. Missing blow off valves, flanges. I have been waiting like 6 weeks and they aren't even able to ship properly. I am not too impress.
Anyway, I have my kit and I hope to be impress with the results







. Next week sometime the car should be ready to go. 
J-F


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_Kit received http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait!
The shop who ordered for me got 3 kits. None of them are complete. Missing blow off valves, flanges. I have been waiting like 6 weeks and they aren't even able to ship properly. I am not too impress.
Anyway, I have my kit and I hope to be impress with the results







. Next week sometime the car should be ready to go. 
J-F

I had the same problems....and it seems theres quite a few people now that have missing parts out of their "kit"


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (speedesign)*

No wonder they make it that cheap







. I hope they can resolve those problems soon because they make nice quality stuff...
J-F


----------



## TbonedaddysGLX (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ NO you need $2650

Just an FYI guys, Slowboy Racing still have the kit listed at $2499.00 http://www.slowboyracing.com//more.php?id=2259&


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (TbonedaddysGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TbonedaddysGLX* »_Just an FYI guys, Slowboy Racing still have the kit listed at $2499.00 http://www.slowboyracing.com//more.php?id=2259&

Since Slowboy and Kinetik are the same company, i'm guessing thats just a pricing error. Bahn Brenner is selling them for even less though.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (rventoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rventoo7* »_i know its a t3/t4 but what size is it?
 its actually a t3/to4e 57 trim .... 
and the kit from BBM is a grassroots kit = no oilpan or pan and mamifold gaskets


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (VRTmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTmonster* »_im using a bailey motorsport BOV (atmospheric) makes it a little lumpy when cold but im fitting a stand alone shortly so will be ok tonce tuned. cant beat that tshhh sound though.

I didn't think you could use a BOV on a VR.


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (HotredVR)*

i know its a t3/t4 but what size is it?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (rventoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rventoo7* »_i know its a t3/t4 but what size is it?
 umm look up 2 posts man


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
I didn't think you could use a BOV on a VR.









Anyone?


----------



## 89 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ its actually a t3/to4e 57 trim .... 
and the kit from BBM is a grassroots kit = no oilpan or pan and mamifold gaskets 

I installed one from BBM that included these items


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
Anyone?


Its not that you 'cant' run a BOV...
There are issues created if you choose to dump overboard.
(applies to MAF based management)
The valve crates a leak 'in' under vac and 'out' when upshifting
AND everyone adjusts their valve differently.
This causes fueling errors. Not show stoppers, but
little anoyances.
Run a DV and your car will run 'like stock'.

-Jeff


----------



## Phanofmuzik (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (m5am)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m5am* »_When I asked LSD or Clutch I was asking Phanofmuzik if he had either. He said it has been running flawless for two months and I was wondering if he was just on the stock parts or if he had done the LSD and Clutch.


sorry it took me a while to respond, but i am runnin stock everything outside of the turbo kit/GHL exaust


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ its actually a t3/to4e 57 trim .... 
and the kit from BBM is a grassroots kit = no oilpan or pan and mamifold gaskets 

Yea but you can order the install kit that includes the oilpan and all the gaskets for an extra $250, which would make the whole kit $2500


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_
, which would make the whole kit $2500








 negative it would cost $2650


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i finally got my car together and went to start it and my chip is junk its not letting the ecu send any signals but another one is on the way and i plan on driving it to dubs on the lake on sat/sunday


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

Just heard from Kinetic. If I am reposting this I apologize. Stage II should be available within the next month and they are expecting 300 whp for only another $1100. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Will Stg2 be an upgrade of Stg1?
J-F


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*

How many of you are still running the STOCK EXHAUST ?
I DON'T want to hear.. "It's gonna chocke the turbo", etc.. 








Thanks 
d


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*

i'm still running the stock exhaust and cat.But i'm in the mix of getting a 2.5" test pipe and SS cat back.










_Modified by HotredVR at 2:09 AM 5-17-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_Will Stg2 be an upgrade of Stg1?

My educated guess would be yes, it is upgradable.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_
The shop who ordered for me got 3 kits. None of them are complete. Missing blow off valves, flanges. I have been waiting like 6 weeks and they aren't even able to ship properly. I am not too impress.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (JETTSET)*

^^^^ What usefull information are you bringing to the table here? Are you just upset that you spent twice as much on a kit that nets you about the same amount of power that the kinectic kit puts down?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*

He's an attention whore, he likes stirring everyone up, just ignore him like everyone else does










_Modified by .:VRT:. at 6:12 PM 5-17-2005_


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_How many of you are still running the STOCK EXHAUST ?
I DON'T want to hear.. "It's gonna chocke the turbo", etc.. 








Thanks 
d

I'm still running the stock ext. with a ABT muffler, but I'm considering a 3" without the cat. Has anyone install a 2.5 or 3.0 ext. after the kit, how were the results?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dubsouth)*

I have a TT exhaust. When I install my kit I will let you guys know how it runs.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (dubsouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsouth* »_
I'm still running the stock ext. with a ABT muffler, but I'm considering a 3" without the cat. Has anyone install a 2.5 or 3.0 ext. after the kit, how were the results?










Don't make ANY changes except going to a 3" exhaust.
The VERY 1st time you take 3rd gear to redline with the new
exhaust, you'll be KILLING yourself why you even asked 
this question...








and asking how to get more 3rd gear traction... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Can this kit be sold in pieces (no injectors and no chip) for those who have to pursue other fuel/spark management?


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Don't make ANY changes except going to a 3" exhaust.
The VERY 1st time you take 3rd gear to redline with the new
exhaust, you'll be KILLING yourself why you even asked 
this question...








and asking how to get more 3rd gear traction... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff

Thanks.







Who makes a 3" for the VR's? I know EIP makes one any other suggestions? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (dubsouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsouth* »_Thanks.







Who makes a 3" for the VR's? I know EIP makes one any other suggestions? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i made a topic about that once and was told "custom custom custom." but i really am considering the EIP system with a high flow cat from them aswell. only issue is they don't list a price and i am SCARED to find out LOL
~Andrew
P.S. is a 3" high flow cat and cat back exhaust ok to run with the 2.5" DP/


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
i made a topic about that once and was told "custom custom custom." but i really am considering the EIP system with a high flow cat from them aswell. only issue is they don't list a price and i am SCARED to find out LOL
I'm considering custom, but I just don't want to run a Magnaflow or Borla.
~Andrew
P.S. is a 3" high flow cat and cat back exhaust ok to run with the 2.5" DP/


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (dubsouth)*

Forgive my typing errors.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_^^^^ What usefull information are you bringing to the table here? Are you just upset that you spent twice as much on a kit that nets you about the same amount of power that the kinectic kit puts down?


Just when I'm starting to think he's not a total jackoff, he always manages to remind me that he really is.......








I also think that deep down he's kicking himself about the money he paid to have a slow car, so he tries to make up for it by worshipping at the temple of VF. Loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

Just when I'm starting to think he's not a total jackoff, he always manages to remind me that he really is.......








I also think that deep down he's kicking himself about the money he paid to have a slow car, so he tries to make up for it by worshipping at the temple of VF. Loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_Just when I'm starting to think he's not a total jackoff, he always manages to remind me that he really is.......








I also think that deep down he's kicking himself about the money he paid to have a slow car, so he tries to make up for it by worshipping at the temple of VF. Loser. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i understand your frustration, but it's posts like yours that end up causing other people's legitimate questions to be lost in the mix.
now, if anyone could recommend a good 3" downpipe back or even tell me if 3" is ok to run with the 2.5" DP, please share the info








~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

No one makes one it's got to be custom.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_No one makes one it's got to be custom.

well, technically EIP makes a 3" cat back with 3" high flow cats for the mk3 12v, but the price isn't listed on their site and it's not on their online catalog. so who knows. would a TT 2.5" w/Borla (all stainless of course) be good for this system?
~Andrew
P.S. In case you haven't noticed, i don't trust the local shops in my area LOL


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! NEWS!
I dropped my Gti off at Kinetic for the Intercooler kit yesterday! I am picking it up tomorrow!!! I will post DYNO numbers and what fun I am having, when I get home!!!!!
NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! NEWS!


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! NEWS!
I got my kit today!!! Wahoo!!





















x100. I have a TT 2.5" catback. I will let you guys know how it runs once we get it installed. We are shooting for next weekend.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (crazykidbig58)*

Fellas,
I am pretty sure that you are well aware of what an EIP turbo systems can do! I just did a quick comparison between both stage 1 and it seems to me that although EIP costs 2K more, it offers 90HP MORE than Kinetic.
I really don't see all the fuss about Kinetic....
Oh, 
And lets not forget about the 3year warranty!
If I owned a VR6 and was considering Forced Induction, EIP will get my business for sure!



_Modified by vasillalov at 12:35 AM 5-19-2005_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vasillalov)*

It's really reliable and cheap for the average person who just wants a decently fast car, nothing insane. If you got the EIP kit... you'd HAVE to get a lot of other work done. At least with this kit you can run stock drivetrain stuff for a while.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_It's really reliable and cheap for the average person who just wants a decently fast car, nothing insane. If you got the EIP kit... you'd HAVE to get a lot of other work done. At least with this kit you can run stock drivetrain stuff for a while.









I see the point and I agree with you completely on the cost factor here.
I look at it the other way around... Why risk it with stock drivetrain (for a while) and hope that things will hold together when you can spend the money on an all inclusive kit with proven reliability, unmatched performance and warranty? 
I mean, people are greedy, especially when it comes to boost. You will always try to get more out of it and thus you increase you risks when running things on a stock drivetrain... An turbo kit which is being run close to its limits is more prone to develop problems which WILL cost you more to fix later down the line, correct?








And please, don't get me wrong here. I am not trying to start a war here. I am simply trying to understand the things a little better...


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

jeff should it be a 3" straight pipe or ????????


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

I N T E R C O O L E R !!!!!!!!!!!!
kit's yet ???? 
i am looking to pay actual money for a bunch of bent tubing , conectors and intercooler . 
is this kit ever gonna be for sale ?????????


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vasillalov)*

According to Kinetic you can still bolt a T04 to the mani. I don't know if this is true myself but they say you can. I don't think they'd lie about that so there is still room for a lot of expansion. Their turbo that comes with it will even last a lot of people who want more boost than their original kit. I have no doubt that this kit could make 350whp and that is a lot of power, at least to me it is. 
If you are looking at running more than that..... then your probably not going to be running any sort of kit with out dumping a lot of money into other things. They big hype about this kit is that it is affordable, very streetable, and you don't need much more. If you want more boost though you can still push it with their kit. If you want to go all out though... then look else where. In no place did they say this was a power house of a turbo kit but.... their kit is upgradable to a bigger turbo so the kit could turn into one if you wanted to.


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob4me2see* »_Can this kit be sold in pieces (no injectors and no chip) for those who have to pursue other fuel/spark management?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! NEWS!
I dropped my Gti off at Kinetic for the Intercooler kit yesterday! I am picking it up tomorrow!!! I will post DYNO numbers and what fun I am having, when I get home!!!!!
NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! NEWS! NEWS!

Post how much the kit is going to cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote »_i am looking to pay actual money for a bunch of bent tubing , conectors and intercooler .

LOL


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_LOL























~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

You guy's really get silly when it comes to the drive train. Collier has been running the EIP Stage I kit on his Jetta FOOOOOREVER and is still on stock everything I believe. It comes down to this... Do ya beat the ever lovin' sheit out of your car? If the answer is yes then you need the clutch and LSD, if the answer is no, then wait for the clutch to start slippin' juuuuust a little. Then do it.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_You guy's really get silly when it comes to the drive train. Collier has been running the EIP Stage I kit on his Jetta FOOOOOREVER and is still on stock everything I believe. It comes down to this... Do ya beat the ever lovin' sheit out of your car? If the answer is yes then you need the clutch and LSD, if the answer is no, then wait for the clutch to start slippin' juuuuust a little. Then do it.

EXACTLY. i am only upgrading the clutch to a spec stg2 because i know my driving habits. i am not rough with it, but i do enjoy running it up to 6,500 or so every now and then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

Also their are a lot of boost newbies in this thread and a lot of them buying this kit. You really need to realize that 6psi hell even maxing out the Stage I fueling kit at 9-10 psi is NOTHING. There's guys running 20+ psi on these cars, and some of you think 6psi is "stressing" the drive train LOL. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_jeff should it be a 3" straight pipe or ???????? 


Best exhaust for a turbo car is NO exhaust. (think power)
in lieu of no exhaust, 3" will do fine. Single resonator or muffler to
take the edge off, so you can putter around town.
3" DP is critical (ATP makes one, but my not fit KInetic Kit perfectly)
Gotta make your own system.
get some straight pipe and some mandrel bend from
Jegs or JCWitney

-Jeff


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Post how much the kit is going to cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jeremy at Kinetic said about $1100 for the stage II kit. 
On a side note, do any of you guys wrap/insulate your turbo and exhaust mani? 
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/nc...r=636


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Best exhaust for a turbo car is NO exhaust. (think power)
in lieu of no exhaust, 3" will do fine. Single resonator or muffler to
take the edge off, so you can putter around town.
3" DP is critical (ATP makes one, but my not fit KInetic Kit perfectly)
Gotta make your own system.
get some straight pipe and some mandrel bend from
Jegs or JCWitney

-Jeff

since the kinetic kit comes with a 2.5" DP, will a 3" exhaust yield anything better than a 2.5" exhaust? seems that flow will only be as good as the smallest part, in this case being the DP.
~Andrew
edit: page 38 pwnage


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

ya i have acess to a mandrel bender so im gonna bend something up hopefully 2 pieces and if it comes out nice i'm gonna save the program and can bend them up for who ever wants one . also im gonna keep my cat on it's a tt high flow so i dont think it will be to bad what do you think ?


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ya i have acess to a mandrel bender so im gonna bend something up hopefully 2 pieces and if it comes out nice i'm gonna save the program and can bend them up for who ever wants one . also im gonna keep my cat on it's a tt high flow so i dont think it will be to bad what do you think ? 

i would definetly be interested! 2.5" or 3"? stainless?
~Andrew


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Do you think there might be any "extractor" effect with that 2.5" DP to a 3" exhaust setup? Just curious.


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_And next week you'll need $2850.... and the week after that it'll be... $3000, and the next week.... Man I'm glad I got one of the first ones









I dont understand what you mean by this. Why?


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (tim frame)*

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is all I can say! I love the INTERCOOLER!!!! If I knew how to post pics I would!!!!! We didn't have time to dyno it but, IT'S FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!




















































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is all I can say! I love the INTERCOOLER!!!! If I knew how to post pics I would!!!!! We didn't have time to dyno it but, IT'S FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!




















































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you can email me pics, i will host them and post them for you
[email protected]
~Andrew


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Might sound stupid, but how many people run their turboed engine without any gauges? I have gauges but will not be able to install them until next week. *Is it bad to run my car for a week without the gauges in?* (Doing the Turbo tonight into Sunday)


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I ran mine without gauges for a while. Lil Chris has been running his for 9 months without gauges! I have boost and EGT now! No problems on either car!


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

*sigh* Still waiting for OBDI distributor software.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_. *Is it bad to run my car for a week without the gauges in?* 


Depends on how much you trust your tuner.









-Jeff


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Depends on how much you trust your tuner.









-Jeff

In THAT case, I am going to disconnect all my gauges tomorrow








C2


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

any word on the mk4 12v kit and cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fvdub00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_any word on the mk4 12v kit and cost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yup. Just finished college with zero debt. I start work full time after my month long trip to Germany, and soon after I should have enough $$$ to buy this kit for the MKIV. I want dates for completion though...because I may just go the more expensive (but also currently available and bullet-proof) VF route.
Thanks guys


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Depends on how much you trust your tuner.









-Jeff

No problem without gauge, I have A/F and boost and I can tell that the tuner have set alot of space. 6 psi of boost and full rich. Anyway on my car. I am raising the boost a little next week to see if it will run less richer.
Car is running great btw, no check engine for now. Who said the O2 is unpluged? Mine is pluged...
It doesn't pull like I would of taught but it's a good feeling! I really dont think that I have 250whp. I will be on dyno in june.
J-F


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*

here are shorty's pics of the Kinetic I/C kit
























~Andrew


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

does kinetics working on distributer software if so how far is before comes out cant wait.......


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_here are shorty's pics of the Kinetic I/C kit
























~Andrew

*pics are nice but when can i get one ? * whats the deal with kinetic ? i have stage 1 and guess what i have more money to give them IF they want to sell one of these to me ! _i'm just getting agrivated







_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_*pics are nice but when can i get one ? * whats the deal with kinetic ? i have stage 1 and guess what i have more money to give them IF they want to sell one of these to me ! _i'm just getting agrivated







_

that's why i went the custom route.
~Andrew


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (rica_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rica_gti* »_does kinetics working on distributer software if so how far is before comes out cant wait.......


I have said this mmm a ~few times....
For those with apps. not currently available:
Bring your car to me for tuning. (Connecticut)
or send someone to me with your app.
If you would like to keep the stock ecu.
Or you could spend another ~$1000 for standalone
and tuning...

I just got a call from a local tuner.
Asked me what afr is good for tuning the Kinetic kit.
He needed advice to tune a Split Second box
on a Distro Corrado.

Please stop asking 'when'. 
'WHEN' is not up to me, its up to YOU.
-Jeff


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

PROBLEM! I just finished installing my kit. Everyone went pretty smooth. I go to start the car and it turns over but it won't start. What should I do/check?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Refill the oil. I'm being serious here. OBDI or OBDII?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

OBDII. Refill as in drain and refill another 5/6 qrts? I might add that we checked and there is no spark to the sparkplugs.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Please stop asking 'when'. 
'WHEN' is not up to me, its up to YOU.

A-freaking-MEN!
~Andrew


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

any price release on the mk3 intercooler kit?
me wants. dammit i am gonna go kick down kinetic's door on tuesday,


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Lucky you that you live that close!


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote »_ dammit i am gonna go kick down kinetic's door on tuesday,

Kick it down then pick it back up again and re-hinge it, and kick it down again. Repeat 20-30 times so you can do it for eveyone on this thread.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Kick it down then pick it back up again and re-hinge it, and kick it down again. Repeat 20-30 times so you can do it for eveyone on this thread.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Kick it down then pick it back up again and re-hinge it, and kick it down again. Repeat 20-30 times so you can do it for eveyone on this thread.
 make that 31 times ! once more for me !


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

I have said this mmm a ~few times....
For those with apps. not currently available:
Bring your car to me for tuning. (Connecticut)
or send someone to me with your app.
If you would like to keep the stock ecu.
Or you could spend another ~$1000 for standalone
and tuning...

I just got a call from a local tuner.
Asked me what afr is good for tuning the Kinetic kit.
He needed advice to tune a Split Second box
on a Distro Corrado.

Please stop asking 'when'. 
'WHEN' is not up to me, its up to YOU.
-Jeff

IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

At about 300 miles, have never had more problems with my car until i put this kit on... I think my turbo might be blown/defective...
Car runs like ****, little bit of oil in the intake, and I can move the blade shaft on the intake side of the turbo up and down a little, I can feel defiant movement in it.
















When she was running like a beaut!


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote »_ little bit of oil in the intake

PCV....


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I got bored today!!! Now I have a STEALTH intercooler!!!
BEFORE:








AFTER:








p.s.
If you don't like what I did! I really DON'T care! It's my car and it's FAST!!!!!











_Modified by shorty54 at 1:34 AM 5-24-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote »_If you don't like what I did! I really DON'T care! It's my car and it's FAST!!!!!









I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess you've been takin' some flack for the sticker on your windshield. 


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 7:40 PM 5-23-2005_


----------



## ventodan (Feb 15, 2000)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_I got bored today!!! Now I have a STEALTH intercooler!!!
BEFORE:








AFTER:








p.s.
If you don't like what I did! I really DON'T care! It's my car and it's FAST!!!!!








_Modified by shorty54 at 1:34 AM 5-24-2005_

What's up with intercooler fitment?


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_








I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess you've been takin' some flack for the sticker on your windshield. 

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 7:40 PM 5-23-2005_

No, the sticker on the window is for my business and I have a Kinetic one on the back window. Stickers can look good as long as not ALL OVER! I have just had so many haters about the black on the bumpers and sides! Guess people don't understand black is BETTER than chrome!


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (shorty54)*









Here is another pic of the intercooler set up! If anyone has more picture ?'s! IM me!!! I will email you some or if I get a bunch of the same I can post the pic! Oh yeah, don't ask me how much or when the kit will be available! Because I don't know!


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (shorty54)*

That has to be the worst design of an intercooler ever... good luck lowering your car anymore... or going over bumps... ill be looking for the post one day when you ripped off and broke the lower intercooler piping...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

It's definetly low.... Looks like it'd even peak lower than the front valance. They should've cut into that upper rebar to raise it up some.


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_That has to be the worst design of an intercooler ever... good luck lowering your car anymore... or going over bumps... ill be looking for the post one day when you ripped off and broke the lower intercooler piping...


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (eurotekms)*

This whole design was discussed back on page 21-23 in this thread. I don't think Kinetic would put their reputation on the line by selling a faulty product.


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*

A side mount would have worked better for space restrictions a la EIP's setup but at the sacrifice of less cooling efficiency.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

I will say this, the IC their supplying with the kit looks really nice.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_That has to be the worst design of an intercooler ever... good luck lowering your car anymore... or going over bumps... ill be looking for the post one day when you ripped off and broke the lower intercooler piping...

well i think you are an idiot cuz if you read back in the thread you will hit the oil pan before you hit the intercooler piping.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes with are manifold we are able to fit T3 and T4 turbos onto it.
The lower pipe is higher than the oil pan. If you do hit the intercooler pipe you are going to have a lot more problems then that.










from jeremy himself off page 21 or 22 or sumtin like that...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (animal1)*


_Quote »_well i think you are an idiot cuz if you read back in the thread you will hit the oil pan before you hit the intercooler piping.

I wouldn't start talkin' smack just yet there genius.... What happens if you pull too far forward on a nice tall 6-8" parking block or curb and rip that lower pipe right off along with your lower valance. Just cause it's not lower than the oil pan doesn't mean squat, the oil pan isn't exposed in the front of the car, it's much further back. BTW what springs are you running shorty. Giving us your suspension setup will give a better idea of how low that pipe really is. Honestly it looks like yours isn't lowered a whole lot in that pic. Anyone with coilovers may really be in a bad spot.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 1:56 PM 5-24-2005_


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 2:02 PM 5-24-2005_


----------



## peregost (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*

I'am thinking of running a intercooler system with my Kinetic turbo kit, the guy who is going to bend my pipes said to check and see if the C2 chip will work with a intercooler system because its going to add some extra +hp. This is for a OBD2 Car(VR6)


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (peregost)*

Shouldn't make a difference your still flowing the same amount of air (well slightly more it will now be condensed). Unless you bump up the boost and exceed the injector capability.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 2:41 PM 5-24-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Going down to see Mr. Atwood tonight.







Hopefully he will be able to figure out what the problem is with my chip. Looking forward to being able to actually feel the power that this kit produces.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Going down to see Mr. Atwood tonight.







Hopefully he will be able to figure out what the problem is with my chip. Looking forward to being able to actually feel the power that this kit produces.

You should take him a little bag of Gummy Bears..he really likes them








C2


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_You should take him a little bag of Gummy Bears..he really likes them








C2


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Suspension ?'s!!!
I am running Koni Yellow's with H&R Sport Springs..... on 17's with 205/40 series tires!


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
You should take him a little bag of Gummy Bears..he really likes them








C2

Chocolate covered gummy bears are even better!


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote »_I am running Koni Yellow's with H&R Sport Springs

Ya, your up pretty high.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
You should take him a little bag of Gummy Bears..he really likes them








C2

Wish I had known! He was delighted to see me. We figured everything out and the car runs like a champ. Freking sweet if you ask me. Thanks for the help Jeff, if I ever need anything else I know who to go to!


----------



## GTIVR6Red (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic VRT Kit*

My Kit came in today, Cant wait to get it in


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
I wouldn't start talkin' smack just yet there genius.... What happens if you pull too far forward on a nice tall 6-8" parking block or curb and rip that lower pipe right off along with your lower valance. Just cause it's not lower than the oil pan doesn't mean squat, the oil pan isn't exposed in the front of the car, it's much further back.
_Modified by .:VRT:. at 2:02 PM 5-24-2005_

ya sorry didnt think of that...not tryin to talk smack...i remembered jeremy posted that and posted without thinking about different situations. sorry








has anyone ordered this kit with a different turbo? i know its been talked about but i dont recall anyone saying they have.


_Modified by animal1 at 3:14 AM 5-25-2005_


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

i am planing on geting kinetic kit for my vr6 corrado what 1/4 mile times should i excpect with stage1 since corrado is little lighter thanks guys


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

Come get your FREE T-Shirts.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2007919
I know that you guys want'em...they're FREE









C2


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Come get your FREE T-Shirts.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2007919
I know that you guys want'em...they're FREE









C2

FREE SHIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (shorty54)*

I will be going drag racing Friday night! So, we will see what kind of difference the intercooler will make! I will post all times! Before turbo, turbo, and after intercooler! I'm not a pro! So, I know my times will be a lil slow! But, at least I'm doing the [email protected] thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*

pretty nice sh||t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

Well....after 2 months of messing around with this setup, I have finally had it with it. The kit came minus quite a few parts, no prob, I purchased them again....Then the software was bad, Chris from C2 was awesome and sent me it out immediately next day. My old socket was no more good, so had to order another one. 4 weeks later it shows up, and I finally get to start up my car. I let it warm up and cool down twice, then take it out for an easy drive. The car is breaking up terribly between 2k and 3500 rpms. So I bring it back home and immediately notice oil leaking onto the ground. The intake and maf are caked with oil.....





























So....now I will try and deal with kinetic yet again and see if I can ever get a functional VRT.....


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (speedesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedesign* »_Well....after 2 months of messing around with this setup, I have finally had it with it. The kit came minus quite a few parts, no prob, I purchased them again....Then the software was bad, Chris from C2 was awesome and sent me it out immediately next day. My old socket was no more good, so had to order another one. 4 weeks later it shows up, and I finally get to start up my car. I let it warm up and cool down twice, then take it out for an easy drive. The car is breaking up terribly between 2k and 3500 rpms. So I bring it back home and immediately notice oil leaking onto the ground. The intake and maf are caked with oil.....





























So....now I will try and deal with kinetic yet again and see if I can ever get a functional VRT.....










Sorry 2 hear u r having so much trouble!!!! IM me if I can help!!!!


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (speedesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedesign* »_Well....after 2 months of messing around with this setup, I have finally had it with it. The kit came minus quite a few parts, no prob, I purchased them again....Then the software was bad, Chris from C2 was awesome and sent me it out immediately next day. My old socket was no more good, so had to order another one. 4 weeks later it shows up, and I finally get to start up my car. I let it warm up and cool down twice, then take it out for an easy drive. The car is breaking up terribly between 2k and 3500 rpms. So I bring it back home and immediately notice oil leaking onto the ground. The intake and maf are caked with oil.....





























So....now I will try and deal with kinetic yet again and see if I can ever get a functional VRT.....









Sounds like you've got problems with your motor, not the turbo set-up. Hope everything works out for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote »_Sounds like you've got problems with your motor, not the turbo set-up. Hope everything works out for ya

More like a faulty snail with bad seals. Kinetic should make that right.


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_More like a faulty snail with bad seals. Kinetic should make that right.

This is what I was thinking.....bad turbo so soon though? Or just a bad one from the get go? The motor was perfect before this setup with none of these issues, so I know it isn't that....Thanks for any help!


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (speedesign)*

It seems to be going around. There's a guy in the FI forum who's been through three new turbo's in like a month or two.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

finally got my car together and to the track. i got a 13.2 at 105mph with a 2.28 60ft i only got 3 passes on it it dropped everytime. im still getting used to it. its def in the 12s if i can hook up i was on street tire im gonna go again next week on drag radials and see if my 60s drop. its def a beast on the street though i hung with my friends 12.4 civic without a problem and beat my friends rabbit who runs 12.9s so its somewhere in between there. The guy in the m3 wasnt to happy when i ate him too haha so that should give the guy with the corrado i good idea of where ull stand


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

nice job man and thanks with sharing that with us


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

hooray for shaft play...
hooray for having the car stall and not restart in traffic...
hooray for tow bills having it brought home....
and hooray for countless hours/money being thrown into a hole.... 
I'm considering pulling this "kit" and selling the parts....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by speedesign at 11:36 AM 5-28-2005_


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (speedesign)*

WELL! The track conditions were AWSOME!!!!!! But, my clutch just laughed at me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My first run it started slipping in second gear and ended up feathering it and hitting a 14.19 @ 101.07mph. Then it got cooler and everyones times were getting better. So, I thought I'd try it again! Well I FRIED my clutch!!! Left a nice SMELL all across BC!!!!! Ended up with a 16.45 at 74.82mph... That is the slowest time I have EVER ran!!! Even without the Turbo! But, I'm going to try and get a new clutch and run on the 10th before I leave for a while!!!!! Sorry to not put down some good NEWS!!!


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (speedesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedesign* »_hooray for shaft play...
hooray for having the car stall and not restart in traffic...
hooray for tow bills having it brought home....
and hooray for countless hours/money being thrown into a hole.... 
I'm considering pulling this "kit" and selling the parts....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by speedesign at 11:36 AM 5-28-2005_

Hooray for not explaing the problems.
Hooray for no one else has complained about this.
Hooray for you.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevwithoutacorrado* »_
Hooray for not explaing the problems.
Hooray for no one else has complained about this.
Hooray for you.

I agree!! You're the only one having problems! Maybe you hooked it up wrong or your engine was in no condition to be boosted!!!


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Best exhaust for a turbo car is NO exhaust. (think power)

E-cutout for what.. $150. Daily drive it closed and when youre ready for kicking some ass just flip a switch. I know about 5 people that run this piece, works like a charm and comes with warranty. How could you go wrong?


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (speedesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedesign* »_This is what I was thinking.....bad turbo so soon though? Or just a bad one from the get go? The motor was perfect before this setup with none of these issues, so I know it isn't that....Thanks for any help!

This may be very well possible...i wasn't ruling that out in my initial post...i just failed to mention it. Did you use the oil supply line that they supplied with the kit? And did you install it on top of the oil cooler to supply the oil from a low pressure source? It's possible your motor could be making too much oil pressure and flooding the turbo with oil. Restrictors are available to cut down on the flow and that could possibly solve your problem. HTH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

Got my kit last week and put it in this weekend. Had a few missing parts (few bolts, clamps, etc) and hit a few bumps along the way, but its in there. My only problem is there is a small oil leak coming from the return line area on the turbo. The gasket is installed, the bolts are tight as are the fittings (thread sealer was used as well). This leak has me baffled, anyone got any suggestions as to what it could be/what I should check? Regardless, I drove the car a little bit yesterday and I had a huge smile on my face the whole time. Just want to get this oil leak fixed and I'm good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*

I GOT THE SAME OIL LEAK PROBLEM, OIL IS SLOWING LEAKING FROM THE RETURN LINE(TURBO SIDE)


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_I GOT THE SAME OIL LEAK PROBLEM, OIL IS SLOWING LEAKING FROM THE RETURN LINE(TURBO SIDE) 

It appears as though your caps lock key is sticking too.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_I GOT THE SAME OIL LEAK PROBLEM, OIL IS SLOWING LEAKING FROM THE RETURN LINE(TURBO SIDE) 

Thats exactly whats happening to me. I pulled the line off today, put a new gasket and used some high temp RTV gasket maker and reassembled, still leaking!!


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

any news on the mk4 kit release?


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (ShaggyVR6)*

does kinetic wanna chime in about this supposed leak in the return line


----------



## pisanamoot (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_finally got my car together and to the track. i got a 13.2 at 105mph with a 2.28 60ft i only got 3 passes on it it dropped everytime. im still getting used to it. its def in the 12s if i can hook up i was on street tire im gonna go again next week on drag radials and see if my 60s drop. its def a beast on the street though i hung with my friends 12.4 civic without a problem and beat my friends rabbit who runs 12.9s so its somewhere in between there. The guy in the m3 wasnt to happy when i ate him too haha so that should give the guy with the corrado i good idea of where ull stand

nice job, that's the sh*t i like to hear! What mods do you exactly have? Just the stage one turbo?
Anyone else have success stories like that?


----------



## VRTmonster (Sep 19, 2004)

i had the same leak in the return line. check the top of the line at the turbo flange, the hose doesnt grip up tightly enough so i just threw a clamp on there, sorted the leak out.
till i bumped a pebble and it must have threw the thing up at the flange and bent the nut, stripping most of the threads, i now have it smoothed out with a grinder till it threaded on again, need to change it before it snaps off, lol. any chance of a spare kinetic?


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (VRTmonster)*

have no traction in 1st, 2nd? buy bfg g force drag radials.
i got a mk2 vr6 w/ kinetics kit and i get no traction once i hit boost in first then follows through second and finally grips in 3rd, i put those drag radials on and it barely loses traction in first. huge difference. i definetly recommend bfg drag radials to anyone who wants to take off instead of spinning.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_i definetly recommend bfg drag radials to anyone who wants to take off instead of spinning.

Are these street legal??


----------



## sethswa (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
Are these street legal??

i believe so...


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (VRTmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTmonster* »_i had the same leak in the return line. check the top of the line at the turbo flange, the hose doesnt grip up tightly enough so i just threw a clamp on there, sorted the leak out.


Pulled the hose off AGAIN. New gasket, high temp RTV, clamped the hose, reapplied thread sealer to the fittings, tightened everything ... STILL leaking






















I give up, 3 days trying to figure this damn leak out and its crazy. On top of that, my clutch with 900 miles on it is ticking, and my idle is kinda rough


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR6225)*

how many of you upgraded your clutch before you tossed the turbo in??
i am gonna be doing a spec stg2 clutch and i think it should be enough. those things are strong as hell and rated past 300whp i believe


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Just trying to get a feel for how realistic it would be to throw a stg1 Kinetic kit on a motor that already has cams and big valves.
Would it adapt or would this be a problem?
Please PM me or let me know here!!!


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (fatboyx)*

cams might have to go in space of some turbo cams


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

well im trading for some dsr forced induction cams. Everythings not together yet. Just wondering if the cams will run straight with the kit.


----------



## -blownvr6mk3- (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*

spec clutches suck dont buy one i put one on my vrt and had to take it right out cuz the clutch was fault. I had to send it back to spec to get a new one waste of time u should look at ACT thoughs r pretty nice my friend has one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (-blownvr6mk3-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-blownvr6mk3-* »_spec clutches suck dont buy one i put one on my vrt and had to take it right out cuz the clutch was fault. I had to send it back to spec to get a new one waste of time u should look at ACT thoughs r pretty nice my friend has one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, I read Spec horror stories AFTER I had mine installed







Seems like im having some trouble with mine right now, ugh


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

i here horor stories about every cluch out there: spec, cluchmaster, act, sachs and more don't know what to get


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (ShaggyVR6)*

LOL that's because people abuse the sheit out of them. Treat yours with respect and you'll be fine, all those brands are more than capable of dealing with this kit.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_
Thats exactly whats happening to me. I pulled the line off today, put a new gasket and used some high temp RTV gasket maker and reassembled, still leaking!!








 try using a small hose clamp on the lower part of the return line going into the pan i had that problem and its cured http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_how many of you upgraded your clutch before you tossed the turbo in??
i am gonna be doing a spec stg2 clutch and i think it should be enough. those things are strong as hell and rated past 300whp i believe
 i did a spec stage 3 and a peloquin with cryotreated gearset before the turbo so i had nothing to worry about and after having it all put in and installing the VRT kit I have had NOT ONE SINGLE PROBLEM also i have put about 15,000 miles on my car with the kinetic kit and its awesome !!!! and [email protected]'s software is excellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i only have one problem with the kit 
the heat is here and after about 4 months of hearing rumors and seeing only 2 intercooler kits .. I regret to say kinetic is slacking . 
I WILL AM CURRENTLY WORKING ON A INTERCOOLER KIT THAT WILL WORK WITH THE KINETIC KIT ... i will post up pics in about 2 weeks and i will be able to make anyone these if they want ! 
only downfall to my kit so far is that you will need to remove the inlet side housing and cut the 90 degree snail off and clock it so its pointing down . I should have mine done very shortly . and its being done in stainless steel . using a computer controlled mandrel bender . 
just as the exhaust .. 
the 3" straight pipe exhausts should sell for about $350-400


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

well i pulled a 13.1 still not on bfgs but my 60s are still 2.2 and up i might have pulled one 2.1. on my 13.1 my clutch slipped and car about fell on its face before it grabbed but i didnt expect much different with leaving the stock clutch in. so 12s are there i will give an update with a real clutch and bfgs soon. but the kit is working well for me so far.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_LOL that's because people abuse the sheit out of them. Treat yours with respect and you'll be fine, all those brands are more than capable of dealing with this kit.

Yea my clutch only has like 900 miles on it, and about 3 of those are with boost. I havent abused it at all, and its still really really noisy, but still feels ok. Once I get this leak sorted out, I'll know for sure.

_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ try using a small hose clamp on the lower part of the return line going into the pan i had that problem and its cured http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My leak is coming from the top of the hose, did you have that and a clamp on the bottom of the hose near the oil pan solved your problem










_Modified by VR6225 at 4:39 PM 6-2-2005_


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6225)*

Anyone have any idea why the the car will only run even somewhat smooth with the maf unplugged? The maf in the car is good, as I borrowed one from another car that was brand new. It still had the same problems no matter what. The car is running at full rich just about all the time according to the a/f gauge, hence it smokes like crazy. Any ideas? Maybe chip problems? Bad wiring to the MAF sensor perhaps?


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (red98j3glx)*

Who makes these guage pods?

Quote, originally posted by crazykidbig58 » 












_Modified by Mike GP at 6:08 PM 6-2-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (speedesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedesign* »_Anyone have any idea why the the car will only run even somewhat smooth with the maf unplugged? The maf in the car is good, as I borrowed one from another car that was brand new. It still had the same problems no matter what. The car is running at full rich just about all the time according to the a/f gauge, hence it smokes like crazy. Any ideas? Maybe chip problems? Bad wiring to the MAF sensor perhaps?









Willing to bet the chip might be bad...Try JEFNES3 (Jeff Atwood). He is a great guy and does the chips for C2. I originally had a problem with mine and he took good care of me. I am sure if you send him your chip he wouldn't mind sending you a replacement. Of course this is if the chip is bad. If the chip isn't bad, good luck, and let us know what the problem is.


----------



## -blownvr6mk3- (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (ShaggyVR6)*

if u break the clutch in right ACT or sachs clutch will work more than good enough but my spec i drove it like 100 really easy miles and it was bad


----------



## BoricuaVR6 (Jan 23, 2003)

Dont believe everything you hear about clutches...
I heard nothing but horror stories on Exedy clutches when shopping for my STi. I got one anyways and couldn't be happier with it.
About this kit.. Im curious about the whole oil leak issue.. we ordered the kit about 2 months ago and finally got it this week.
Cant wait to have this done... We ordered the kit with C2 Stage 2 software and 42lbs injectors..
The kit will go together into a 2.9L VR6 with EIP pistons.. the whole motor will be fresh too. Car will have a AVC-R, ACT Clutch/Flywheel, Liquid-To-Air I/C... Ill be sure to post pics once the project gets moving.. but all the parts are here. The living room looks like a toy store... (Pedals, boost gauge, seats, sway bars, stereo, speakers, amps, battery relocation, Optima, HIDs, dual rounds, oil cooler.. the list of parts in the living room is stupid...)
Question... does anyone recommend any turbo cams for this? Not that it matters too much since I want this car to have about 300whp for now...
*NEVERMIND ON THE FILTER* 

_Modified by BoricuaVR6 at 11:05 PM 6-2-2005_


_Modified by BoricuaVR6 at 12:52 AM 6-3-2005_


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

sick track time
im going thos sunday ill post up the video for you guys


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
Willing to bet the chip might be bad...Try JEFNES3 (Jeff Atwood). He is a great guy and does the chips for C2. I originally had a problem with mine and he took good care of me. I am sure if you send him your chip he wouldn't mind sending you a replacement. Of course this is if the chip is bad. If the chip isn't bad, good luck, and let us know what the problem is.

Since we do not have direct records of the customer's of these kits, and therefore are in no position to diagnose, or issue replacement parts, you actually need to go back to your seller/supplier of the kit. The supplier is responsible for ANY warranty claims for this system. Whether it be the Turbo, the filter, or the software.
Your supplier should replace the faulty item, and then would in turn contact Kinetic to submit a warranty replacement. Each individual vendor to Kinetic would be responsible for their products. Contacting Kinetic's vendors would not be the way to handle a warranty issue.
Please go through the proper channels, as it assures the best book keeping, and customer replacement.
C2Motorsports would then recieve any software that has been replaced from Kinetic, at which time we would undergo testing to determine IF the part is in fact sacrificed in any way.

C2


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I just read the WHOLE thread took me 2 1/2 hours. but I'm finally done. I have a question. I have a 94 vw Passat vr6 automatic tranny and I'm thinking about buying one of these kits. 
1. Will it fit my car?
2. Will the automatic tranny support it?
3. If not what can I do to the tranny yo beef it up?
4. Is any Passats running its kit?
5. Can I buy the manifold separate from the kit?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote »_2. Will the automatic tranny support it?

Doubtful.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Since we do not have direct records of the customer's of these kits, and therefore are in no position to diagnose, or issue replacement parts, you actually need to go back to your seller/supplier of the kit. The supplier is responsible for ANY warranty claims for this system. Whether it be the Turbo, the filter, or the software.
Your supplier should replace the faulty item, and then would in turn contact Kinetic to submit a warranty replacement. Each individual vendor to Kinetic would be responsible for their products. Contacting Kinetic's vendors would not be the way to handle a warranty issue.
Please go through the proper channels, as it assures the best book keeping, and customer replacement.
C2Motorsports would then recieve any software that has been replaced from Kinetic, at which time we would undergo testing to determine IF the part is in fact sacrificed in any way.

C2


Chris, you bring up some very good points. Everyone who has problems with anything in the kit should follow this mans advice. He is wise and knows a hell of a lot more than I do. Thanks for clearing up what I said. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote »_The living room looks like a toy store... (Pedals, boost gauge, seats, sway bars, stereo, speakers, amps, battery relocation, Optima, HIDs, dual rounds, oil cooler.. the list of parts in the living room is stupid...)

Did you roll around in the parts naked yet. I love doing that.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

My custom made gauge pod. I think it came out great. Any thoughts or input, let it rip!


----------



## BoricuaVR6 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Did you roll around in the parts naked yet. I love doing that.

HAHAHA, no.. the parts are not at my house.. they are at my neighbors.. I think it would be kinda weird getting naked at his house... let alone me rubbing on them!


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (BoricuaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoricuaVR6* »_Question... does anyone recommend any turbo cams for this?

*ive asked this question so many times *but i think people would rather just listen to other people share their track times


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (fatboyx)*

Hey fatboyx, wish I could help. If I knew I would tell you. Don't be discouraged though, I am sure someone will see it so just hang in there a little longer.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_I just read the WHOLE thread took me 2 1/2 hours. but I'm finally done. I have a question. I have a 94 vw Passat vr6 automatic tranny and I'm thinking about buying one of these kits. 
1. Will it fit my car?
2. Will the automatic tranny support it?
3. If not what can I do to the tranny yo beef it up?
4. Is any Passats running its kit?
5. Can I buy the manifold separate from the kit?

Yea it will fit your car as long as you have the vr.
Don't even bother with the auto swap in a 5spd.
Don't know of any ssats running this kit yet, hopefully i will be the first.
and yes you can buy the manifold seperatly.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (fatboyx)*


_Quote »_ive asked this question so many times but i think people would rather just listen to other people share their track times

It's been covered here and in the other thread I think. Bottom line is if you don't have cams in there already don't bother.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

cool thanks. i'm planning on doing the turbo setup in a few months. I have a turbo already just need a manifold, piping, and chip


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_2. Will the automatic tranny support it?


Not a chance.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote »_ let alone me rubbing on them!

Ya, you've got to mask off the sharp edges before hand.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Just wanted to post up to say my leaky oil return line has been fixed







Kinetic overnighted me two new fittings, a new oil return flange, and a new hose and all is well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I have to tackle a new problem. My car pulls good until 3800 rpms and then just starts blowing off







My boost gauge also says im making 12psi. I've checked and rechecked my vaccum line connections and they look correct. Anyone got any ideas for this one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6225)*

but has anyone ever tried it? I heard of automatic vw trannys in cars running 10s


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_but has anyone ever tried it? I heard of automatic vw trannys in cars running 10s
 only thing i ever heard from a 10 second automatic vr is KABOOM unless it had a allision tranny


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_Just wanted to post up to say my leaky oil return line has been fixed







Kinetic overnighted me two new fittings, a new oil return flange, and a new hose and all is well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I have to tackle a new problem. My car pulls good until 3800 rpms and then just starts blowing off







My boost gauge also says im making 12psi. I've checked and rechecked my vaccum line connections and they look correct. Anyone got any ideas for this one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Glad to hear the oil problems got worked out for ya dude...but about the boost problem...
Does the car stop pulling and just psssssssssssshhhhhhhh above 3800...or does it continue to make power? It could be one of two things...pending your vacuum hoses are in order. The DV they supplied could be faulty...not holding the boost once it starts to build...OR your wastegate could be faulty...opening up too early and obviously not regulating it to 6psi like it should be. Hopefully it's just the DV and you can just swap it easily with a friend or whatever to see if it'll hold the boost. You could inspect yours to see if the diaphragm is torn...but the slightest tear that seems invisible could open right up under boost.


_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 8:08 PM 6-3-2005_


----------



## RoadblocKVR (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

hey what's up dubhead !!!!
i need some info i not to sure but i hav atp vrt kit , and one the sale rep. told that they dont make any chip/softwear to support anything over 9pis and more do anyone know can c2 make one for obd1 vr ...
thanx


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (diehardg35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diehardg35* »_hav atp vrt kit , and one the sale rep. told that they dont make any chip/softwear to support anything over 9pis and more do anyone know can c2 make one for obd1 vr ...
thanx









Yes, we already sell an OBDI programming that can take you up to 15psi








C2


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

I'm going to check at a shop that rebuilds automatic trannys and see if they can get a Heavy duty clutch pack for the tranny. I know I can get it to support a vr6T at 7 psi


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_Glad to hear the oil problems got worked out for ya dude...but about the boost problem...
Does the car stop pulling and just psssssssssssshhhhhhhh above 3800...or does it continue to make power? It could be one of two things...pending your vacuum hoses are in order. The DV they supplied could be faulty...not holding the boost once it starts to build...OR your wastegate could be faulty...opening up too early and obviously not regulating it to 6psi like it should be. Hopefully it's just the DV and you can just swap it easily with a friend or whatever to see if it'll hold the boost. You could inspect yours to see if the diaphragm is torn...but the slightest tear that seems invisible could open right up under boost.

_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 8:08 PM 6-3-2005_

The car falls on its face after 3800 rpms and just blows off like crazy


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_The car falls on its face after 3800 rpms and just blows off like crazy

It's got to be the DV or wastegate dude...like i said...if you have a friend with a 1.8T or something just swap it out for a second to see if it will hold the boost. Otherwise it's the wastegate...and at that point i would just take the entire turbo off and send it back for a new one. Yeah i know thats extreme to take everything apart considering it's just replacing a wastegate...but when i lay down the $2500...i'm not taking anything apart like that...and i wouldn't expect to have to. Let us know how you make out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_It's got to be the DV or wastegate dude...like i said...if you have a friend with a 1.8T or something just swap it out for a second to see if it will hold the boost. Otherwise it's the wastegate...and at that point i would just take the entire turbo off and send it back for a new one. Yeah i know thats extreme to take everything apart considering it's just replacing a wastegate...but when i lay down the $2500...i'm not taking anything apart like that...and i wouldn't expect to have to. Let us know how you make out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yea I'll see if I can source another DV to test it out. It seems like I've had so many problems installing this kit its unreal. It wouldnt surprise me if I really did have a bad wastegate. Ugh








Thanks for your input Oh_My_VR6, I really appreciate it








Edit: Tried a different DV today, still the same problem. This leaves the wastegate as the culprit? 


_Modified by VR6225 at 4:07 PM 6-4-2005_


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
It's been covered here and in the other thread I think. Bottom line is if you don't have cams in there already don't bother.

Ok. *once again* thats not the question i asked. I asked what cams are ideal for a turbo.
My head is gone getting bigvalves at EIP, p&p, the whole deal. I bought these cams over 4 months ago knowing that it was gonna be apart..
I didnt ask if its worth it or not. I asked what are ideal forced induction cams and would 263's suffice.
Thankyou.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (fatboyx)*


_Quote »_ I asked what cams are ideal for a turbo.

None.... That answer it for you?


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I think I may have figured out what my problem is!! I took the actuator top off of my waste gate today and looked at my spring. It is rather larger (1.5" in diameter and 6" long) and is red. I read through this thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...age=4 and found out that it appears to be a 12psi spring! This happens to be the exact pressure that my car is bouncing off of and surging like crazy when doing so. Can anyone confirm that this is the wrong spring and could possible post a pic up of the small red spring (supposed to come stock) so I can compare to mine. I will pull the spring out of mine later on once everything cools down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Once again, thanks for everyones input, its really helped


----------



## RoadblocKVR (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*

thanx ... dude... pic soon on its way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_I think I may have figured out what my problem is!! I took the actuator top off of my waste gate today and looked at my spring. It is rather larger (1.5" in diameter and 6" long) and is red. I read through this thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...age=4 and found out that it appears to be a 12psi spring! This happens to be the exact pressure that my car is bouncing off of and surging like crazy when doing so. Can anyone confirm that this is the wrong spring and could possible post a pic up of the small red spring (supposed to come stock) so I can compare to mine. I will pull the spring out of mine later on once everything cools down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Once again, thanks for everyones input, its really helped
















That explains why it's going to 12lbs and not any further...but it doesn't explain why it's bleeding off all of the pressure at 3800 rpms. If the spring was the problem it would just boost to astronomical amounts of pressure and more than likely turn your motor into a grenade. I believe the wastegats is malfunctioning or you have a serious vacuum issue that isn't apparent to you right now. I would suggest going over the entire motor 110% and see if you have any vacuum leaks whatsoever and then start pointing at the wastegate..


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (txhst7)*

i myself like the ATP kit. after seeing shimmmel performance use them on thier cars and the outcome i was sold. when i get a gti near the end of the yeari will be getting the TO4 kit.http://vwturbo.com/products/turbomatrix.asp


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (HAVOK GT)*


_Quote »_That explains why it's going to 12lbs and not any further...but it doesn't explain why it's bleeding off all of the pressure at 3800 rpms.

The spring OR Wastegate has most likely toasted that OEM DV. The spring is the proper one, it's red/grey with an outer diameter of just under 2", 5.75 psi. Is the spring well over 2" in O.D.? It seems like it may be a faulty wastegate, which in turn has led to a fried DV valve. But I'm no expert.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 7:51 PM 6-4-2005_


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:03 PM 6-4-2005_


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Sick! Nice workmanship! How does it attach and route lines? What size gauge's does it hold? You could probably sell those around here (as long as they're not going for the "stealth" look


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

well my rear enginge vrt rabbit project is off ! 
the rabbit is no longer but now im stuck with a full front mk3 vr6 front clip .........................
.
.
.
. hmmm i think i may put it in the back of my mk3 vrt and run twin vrt's awd . anyone have any expeirience with syncing 2 turbo motors ? 
p.s. chris get me another kit ready to ship out !!!!!














surgery will begin after waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_The spring OR Wastegate has most likely toasted that OEM DV. The spring is the proper one, it's red/grey with an outer diameter of just under 2", 5.75 psi. Is the spring well over 2" in O.D.? It seems like it may be a faulty wastegate, which in turn has led to a fried DV valve. But I'm no expert.


Ugh, sounds like the spring I have







I spoke with Jeremy at Kinetic on Friday and he said to double check my vacuum connections (which ive done many times now) and thats all he suggested. He didnt seem very interested in helping me even though I said that I was fairly confident that everything was hooked up right. Shawn is gone until Wednesday and I'm pretty sure they wont send me out any new parts until I speak with him http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6225)*


_Quote »_double check my vacuum connections (which ive done many times now) and thats all he suggested.

Do you not have a boost gauge? Measure that spring and see which on it is.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Do you not have a boost gauge? Measure that spring and see which on it is.

I have a boost gauge, thats why I suspected the wrong spring. I assumed that I had the large red spring which is supposed to make 12psi, which is what my car makes and the boost gauge needle bounce off of.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

im running the small green 7.25 spring and for whatever reason i spike to a little over 12 psi twice today


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

Ugh, well I pulled the wastegate spring, and my memory was a bit off. Its about 1.75" in OD and about 3.25" in length. I'm going to assume that I have the correct spring in there.

_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_im running the small green 7.25 spring and for whatever reason i spike to a little over 12 psi twice today









My car bucks and the needle on my boost gauge bounces off at 12 at any RPM above about 3800


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
None.... That answer it for you?

bite me


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (fatboyx)*

LMAO


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

i simply asked what cams would work well for a turbo. Done the research and yes there are gains to be had with aftermarket cams running moderate boost. ( i dont plan to be running 30psi+). I didnt ask whether i should run them or not because i already have cams and its either i trade or use them (selling is not an option).
Honestly sir. You were a straightup dick to me. Apologies for me returning you the favor. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (fatboyx)*

My god your sensitive....

_Quote »_ Done the research

Then why are you asking? The best cam to run is none. Any aftermarket cam is going to have SOME amount of overlap. Which as we know is a bad thing for FI setups.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 7:21 PM 6-5-2005_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I know 256's work well b/c I've got them (I had them before I went s/c or turbo)...the 263's (or whatever they are) I know nothing about...
If I knew what I know now and didn't have cams in my turbo car, I wouldn't go and get them but if I already had them I certainly wouldn't take them out (again, 256's). 
I'd say keep 'em in and see what happens. If you don't like 'em then you pull em out.
Later,


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*

There's 2 or three people with the 256's in that have posted their info on this thread.... You need to relax fatboyx.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i spun an axle last night boost is so fun and expensive lol


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

these question have prob been asked a few time's, but to many pages to read. At what rpm do you guy's start boosten?and also if someone could post a picture of how the vacume line's are tied into the DV and GV............. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

I hit max boost around 2600 I think. Actually, I am going to go see for sure, I'll check and let you know when I get back.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Alright guys, im OFFICIALLY fed up with this BS problem I have. I've spoken with Jeremy at Kinetic multiple times and he has been doing his best to help try to solve my problem, but to no avail yet. I have the proper wastegate spring and I'm 99.9% sure that everything is hooked up properly. My 02 sensor is unplugged as well. I have pictures of how my hoses are routed, can anyone find a fault with them?








http://home.comcast.net/~vr6t225/turbo.html


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (VR6225)*

That's the way i got my vacume line's hooked up.Not to say mine are right.But i have no running problem's.The only thing i'm having is a little idleing issue..................Not really that big of a deal.It just acts up avery ones in a while.
The most noticable thing i'm having is that i need a bigger exhaust.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_ I have pictures of how my hoses are routed, can anyone find a fault with them?










Your DV is connected backwards....
i.e. call the vacuum connection the 'top' for reference
The bottom goes to the boost pipe (the TB inlet)
the 'side' port goes to the intake pipe (turbo inlet)
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Forget my other post in your other thread then. Jeff knows his ish..
edit: still might want to throw a gasket sealer between the turbo and downpipe. You can buy sheets of it for like $.09 per inch at a local NAPA auto parts store.


_Modified by crazykidbig58 at 12:08 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Just athought everyone complains bout the cel being due to the o2 sensor being unplugged, wouldn't getting a 60$ o2 simulator take care of that for those that really want it to go away???


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Your DV is connected backwards....
i.e. call the vacuum connection the 'top' for reference
The bottom goes to the boost pipe (the TB inlet)
the 'side' port goes to the intake pipe (turbo inlet)
-Jeffrey Atwood

Is this a different one than is shown in the Kinetic install pictures? I swear thats how its shown in their install pics. Doug (reflexbug) even looked at it and said it was right







I'll go turn it around and hopefully that fixes my problem! Thanks for your input!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_Alright guys, im OFFICIALLY fed up with this BS problem I have. I've spoken with Jeremy at Kinetic multiple times and he has been doing his best to help try to solve my problem, but to no avail yet. I have the proper wastegate spring and I'm 99.9% sure that everything is hooked up properly. My 02 sensor is unplugged as well. I have pictures of how my hoses are routed, can anyone find a fault with them?








http://home.comcast.net/~vr6t225/turbo.html 

In this pic http://home.comcast.net/~vr6t225/4.jpg it appears that the vacuum line that runs to the wastegate is resting right on the exhaust manifold. Have you checked it to see if it has melted and collapsed and/or developed a hole? And the DV should work in either position and you are right about how it is shown on the Kinetic web site, it's the same as yours. HTH


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_
Doug (reflexbug) even looked at it and said it was right







I'll go turn it around and hopefully that fixes my problem! Thanks for your input!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I have Doug's car, his was connected backwards also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its all good now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

does anyone have a picture of the correct way for the DV to be mounted?
Jeff,
your saying the "top" where the vacuum line mounts, should actually be facing to the side?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (speedesign)*









I hate disagree here but I'm pretty sure he's got the DV installed correctly. Here's kinetics.








But what is that vacume hose right above the DV in your picture that's just laying there not connected to anything? 



_Modified by .:VRT:. at 9:17 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (speedesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedesign* »_Jeff,
your saying the "top" where the vacuum line mounts, should actually be facing to the side?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes.

VRT: I don't care what Kinetic's directions indicate....
The design of the valve is that the ~flow goes from the 
bottom to the side port...
It works the ~same as a Tial wastgate.
You want the boost pressure to help open the valve.
It may 'function' plumbed in backwards, but that doesn't make it
right.
-Jeff


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

:-| That's how mine is and it was professionally installed. I'm not having any isssues with mine it runs strong all day long.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 10:49 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_:-| That's how mine is and it was professionally installed. I'm not having any isssues with mine it runs strong all day long.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 10:49 AM 6-7-2005_


Got any compressor surge?
-Jeff


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Not that I'm aware of. Smoth as butta'. I can try flipping it and see what happens.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 11:34 AM 6-7-2005_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

what does the turbo sound like between shifts?
do you hear more than a ~single 'whoosh' as the valve opens...
also you may notice better repsonse between gears

-jeff


----------



## SullenSolace (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

HAHAHA I'm finally done reading, and I can't say I've ever seen/read a thread with as many repeated questions, and people nagging kinetic about release dates. Well, now I'm just one more person you don't have to worry about asking stupid questions that have been answered five times already







Long live the thread because I'm sure it'll be useful a year or two from now when I can finally afford to get this kit.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
But what is that vacume hose right above the DV in your picture that's just laying there not connected to anything? 


That would be for my evap purge whatchamacallit where the 97 and below VRs have their charcoal canisters. I inqured about that and was told not to hook it up to anything. I swapped the DV around this morning and the car feels better, but my gauge still reads til 12 psi and it feels like it is surging a bit still when making the supposed 12 pounds. I am going to try hooking my gauge up to a different source and see if the reading changes. Thanks again for everyones help in trying to figure this out


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6225)*

I don't reccommend running ~12psi untill the car ~stutters.
You are most likely running past the inj. limit.
Try changing the wastegate spring.
(running fine untill you ~bang 12psi?)

-Jeff


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_I don't reccommend running ~12psi untill the car ~stutters.
You are most likely running past the inj. limit.
Try changing the wastegate spring.
(running fine untill you ~bang 12psi?)

-Jeff

The car feels great until it hits 12 psi. [email protected] told me what the 6 pound spring looks like and it appears as though I do indeed have the correct one. I am going to try a new source for my boost gauge and just hope my gauge is acting up. Unfortunately I cant do too much testing as my 1000 mile old SPEC clutch is not working properly, I have NO clutch at all and getting into gear is a challenge. Thanks for all your help Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*

went to the track yesterday.....

went down after work last night(wed) figured is see what the mk2 vr6 turbo would put down. 
ended up with a 13.3 in 90 degree track condition
sound like a descent time for this kit in a mk2 ?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (max98069)*

Considering how hot it was, yes I'd say that is a good time.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Aren't stock MK2 VR6s in the mid 14s or something? I think 13.3 in a VR6T MK2 is kinda slow.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

There's no such thing as a stock MKII VR.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_ I think 13.3 in a VR6T MK2 is kinda slow.

13.3 in any car is fairly fast ..... yes the mk2 is lighter than the mk3 and can work against you in the traction department in some cases .. 
if that was non intercooled @ 6 psi . I'm impressed ! i'd love to see how it does running 10 psi intercooled ? i'm sure it would break into the mid to high 12's . which is pretty dam fast ! especially for a street driven car


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

that is one hardcore piece of silicone.


----------



## vdubious (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

just curious, why did the kit go up from $2500 to $2650?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (vdubious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubious* »_just curious, why did the kit go up from $2500 to $2650?
 supply and demand








even though i demand a intercooler kit and can't get one supplied ???


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vdubious)*

~simple economics...
supply vs demand. (Kinetic can't build them fast enough)
Still the best bang for the buck.

-jeff


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

The price of all metals has gone through the roof lately. Anything metal is going to cost them a hell of a lot more than it did when Kinetic first made this kit. I bet the cost has increased for the manifold, turbo and stainless steel materials for the piping. 
Just a thought, 
Evan


----------



## mrvrsick (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (vr6ofpain)*

where can i find information on the t3/t4 they use?can you use a gt line turbo instead??


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i pulled a 13.1 on bald azennas and a slipping clutch. it is 6 psi non intercooled my clutch is on its way and ill be picking up my drag radials this weekend.


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_The price of all metals has gone through the roof lately. Anything metal is going to cost them a hell of a lot more than it did when Kinetic first made this kit. I bet the cost has increased for the manifold, turbo and stainless steel materials for the piping. 
Just a thought, 
Evan 

The price of metals has increased drastically over the last 2 years. Supply vs. demand is the driving force here. Better get my order in before it goes up again.








For people that have orders in, what kind of lead times are you hearing?


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

i ran a 14.6 last year with just the vr in my car, but if you wanna meet up some where and race we could see whos car is slow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









i think shaving 1.3 in a 1/4 is pretty damn good 
and i know im not the best driver im only 20


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote »_he price of metals has increased drastically over the last 2 years. Supply vs. demand is the driving force here.









It's not like I'm at work here and where trying to cut down on the amount of structural steel used in this building. It's couple little pieces of 2.5" steel were talking about here. I find it hard to believe that the rising price of steel is the main factor here. I've been wrong before though.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

Fellas.....Im very intrested in runnning this kit on my everyday car...Whats up with the tunning issues and how reliable is the turbo kit for eveyday use....Have any of you ran in to any problems along the way...And if so how long have u been running the kit?? i made a thread about this on the 12v page..I would like to get as much feed back as possibl especialy form you vrt guys...This could very well help me choose over the vf kit or the kinetics kit...Tell me whats up!!..Thanks
Jon


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

the kit is awesome if your planning on keeping it a daily driver, i got a mk2 vrt and drive to work everyday and around town. i have had no problems except for a small oil leak wich i just need to stop being lazy about and fix. if you got the money and you want a good reliable turbo kit, buy kinetics.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote »_Fellas.....Im very intrested in runnning this kit on my everyday car...Whats up with the tunning issues and how reliable is the turbo kit for eveyday use....Have any of you ran in to any problems along the way...And if so how long have u been running the kit?? i made a thread about this on the 12v page..I would like to get as much feed back as possibl especialy form you vrt guys...This could very well help me choose over the vf kit or the kinetics kit...Tell me whats up!!..Thanks

40 pages.....


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*

How long have u been running the kit for?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_~Still the best bang for the buck.

-jeff
 true dat son !


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (mrvrsick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrvrsick* »_where can i find information on the t3/t4 they use?can you use a gt line turbo instead??
 it's a T3/T4 57 trim and im sure kinetic would let you upgrade to a gt series but there really is no need


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

No it's not....


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*

by any chance is ur mk2 white?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_








It's not like I'm at work here and where trying to cut down on the amount of structural steel used in this building. It's couple little pieces of 2.5" steel were talking about here. I find it hard to believe that the rising price of steel is the main factor here. I've been wrong before though.

It's everything man. The numbers work out especialy high for those who are buying small quantities such as myself and someone like Kinetic. It's everything from tool bits to raw stock. Shipping has also gone up one everything thanks to gas prices. Figure they take in 5-10 boxes worth of stuff to make a kit, there's another $10 increase. Not to mention the fact that a small business isn't getting structural steel prices! Unless you buy a tractor-trailor full the prices are higher. 
I am not going to sit here and act like I know what they pay for everything. I am just passing on the fact that prices are going up on everything and the smaller companies are the ones taking most of the cost of that. 
Evan


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_No it's not....
 gee thats what thaey sent me . and thats what jeremy supplies with the kits


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Fellas.....Im very intrested in runnning this kit on my everyday car...Whats up with the tunning issues and how reliable is the turbo kit for eveyday use....Have any of you ran in to any problems along the way...And if so how long have u been running the kit?? i made a thread about this on the 12v page..I would like to get as much feed back as possibl especialy form you vrt guys...This could very well help me choose over the vf kit or the kinetics kit...Tell me whats up!!..Thanks
Jon


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_How long have u been running the kit for?

If you want a reliable kit, this is it. As someone else said, 40 pages... That really is enough to say. Regardless, I have been running my kit for about 1500 miles. I drive every day back and forth to work and around town. I'm going to say about 250 miles a week. No problems whatsoever. This kit is by far the best kit for the price. IT is well worth the money and you will have permagrin for a very long time.







Buy today before it gets bumped up to $3000!


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote »_gee thats what thaey sent me . and thats what jeremy supplies with the kits


_Quote »_The turbo we chose is a modified to4E 60trim in a .60 cover with a stage III wheel in a .63a/r

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
It's not though bro, unless you asked for it specially. The 57 trim would spool much lower in the rpm band than what we all have now me thinks.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 3:17 AM 6-12-2005_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Thatss what i like to hear....Id like to hear peoples response who have been running the kit for over 5,000 miles but so far everything has been positive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need some of that permagrin


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

about 2 months


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_










I think you misread my statement. I'm actually agreeing that steel prices are not why the kit has gone up in price since they were elevated prior to it's development and fabrication.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

LMAO! Your right I apologize.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Johnny Race Car IC $200, ATP piping kit $475, adapter for Greddy BOV mounting point $29, Misc. Silicone/Piping $75 +/-. Not having to wait.... Priceless







I'm waiting for some good weather to get this project started I'll take pi'cs and let you all know how it goes. 

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 3:08 PM 4-28-2005_

Hey, how is this going? Hope you have sorted it out. How did you end up making it work in the end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

Scrap the JRC IC it's too big, other than that you'll need extra piping or a length of 1'-2' 2" I.D. silicone to make the final connection to the snail, as well as a new compressor housing with straight outlet OR a straight outlet welded on in place of the 90. The snail will most likely have to be removed from the manifold and pulled of the car to get the housing off and on again. Unless you've got spaghetti arms and can get at the bolts on the housing one of which is blocked by the oil feed line. It's basically a nightmare.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 3:42 PM 6-13-2005_


----------



## QuietStorm (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

43 pages impressive...yea im in the process of saving for the kinetic kit..can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_new compressor housing with straight outlet OR a straight outlet welded on in place of the 90. 

Yeah, that's what I was looking at doing. Cut the 90 off and weld a straight outlet on. Do you have any pics of how you routed your piping? Cheers


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

It's ATP's standard piping.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (vdubious)*

There seems to be a bit of discussion regarding the price increase of the Stage 1 VR6 Turbo Kit. We would like to apologize for the increase in price, but due to a considerable jump in the cost of some of the major components in the kit, we had to increase the price to $2650.00 US. We still believe this kit is the best bang for the buck.
Thanks,
The Kinetic Motorsport Team


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ supply and demand








even though i demand a intercooler kit and can't get one supplied ???









BlueVRT, do you have an OBD1 or OBD2 car? If it's OBD2, we can have you an intercooler kit ready in 1 weeks time. Just give us a call at 604-882-9962 or email us at: [email protected] if you are interested.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*

Are you running a trade in program on compressor housings?


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

We will not be running a trade in program on the compressor housings for customers who already have the Stage 1 kit. What we will offer, is the Stage 2 FMIC Upgrade kit with the Stage 2 compressor housing for $1150.00 USD. The FMIC kit without compressor housing will sell for $1100.00 USD.
Thanks,
Mark


_Modified by KineticMotorsport at 7:55 PM 6-14-2005_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_We will not be running a trade in program on the compressor housings for customers who already have the Stage 1 kit. What we will offer, is the Stage 2 FMIC Upgrade kit with the Stage 2 compressor housing for $1150.00 USD. The kit without compressor housing will sell for $1100.00 USD.
Thanks,
Mark

I would be interested in seing pics of the new compressor housing. Can we pick it up by itself for $50?
Also, is the Stg.II kit simply the FMIC kit + Stg.I, or is there new software available as well? 








P.S. Please update your website with this new information! 


_Modified by UberMike at 7:58 PM 6-14-2005_


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*

The compressor housing is the same as the Stage 1 housing with the outlet facing 90' to the right instead of straight out. This housing will only be available with the Stage 2 or 3 kits.
The Stage 2 kit utilizes the same fueling as the Stage 1 kit. If you are looking for upgraded fueling you can go to the Stage 3 kit which will offer upgraded software, 42# injectors and a head spacer.
We are in the last stages of finalizing the Stg. 2 and 3 kits. As soon as they are ready they will be up on our website.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## t101 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*

Mine has been on for a week now and I am more than happy with it.
Some comments.... 
Starting the car takes a few more turns. I think this is due to the size of the MAF. After it starts it does not not stall, which is good. When it is warmed up it starts as normal. 
The car is much quieter when off boost. The turbo is really muffling well. 
When in boost it sounds pretty mean. The intake howls and the turbo sounds intense. 
The brakes (11.3's) are holding up fine as is the tranny without the LSD. I don't find I have much wheelspin at all on warm pavement. Only in high RPM's in 1st gear do the tires squeel a bit. Not at all in 2nd gear. I am running Toyo Proxy 215/40/17. 
It is pretty clean power, but I think I am wanting more already. I honestly think I need to learn more about the torque curve and figure out how to drive this thing more efficiently to get more power. 
No CEL's and I have taken it over 6,000 rpms. 
The oil temp is up a few degrees, but has not gone over 110 under hard driving yet. I am seeing 106 to 104. Oil pressure is slightly down with the new oil temp which is expected. 
Can't measure litres/100kms anymore. The injector pulse is throwing the readings off. It tells me 5.5 l/100kms...yea right 
I think another lb or 2 of boost would be good. (hahaha) 
My eurodrive Kevlar clutch from is holding up very nicely. 
There is a definative pooooosch sound at gear shifts under heavy boost. Very cool. 
I am driving around with the windows down all the time now because the sound is just amazing. My stereo is always off now. 
All in all I am very happy.
I am going to dyno this on Sunday and I will post the results.
I am running a UR pulley set along with a UR 8lbs flywheel


















_Modified by t101 at 11:47 PM 6-14-2005_


----------



## Streamline Vr6 (Dec 25, 2003)

Those pics look good. I alreay ordered my kit , I have about one more week before they send it. I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## pisanamoot (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (t101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t101* »_Mine has been on for a week now and I am more than happy with it.
Some comments.... 
Starting the car takes a few more turns. I think this is due to the size of the MAF. After it starts it does not not stall, which is good. When it is warmed up it starts as normal. 
The car is much quieter when off boost. The turbo is really muffling well. 
When in boost it sounds pretty mean. The intake howls and the turbo sounds intense. 
The brakes (11.3's) are holding up fine as is the tranny without the LSD. I don't find I have much wheelspin at all on warm pavement. Only in high RPM's in 1st gear do the tires squeel a bit. Not at all in 2nd gear. I am running Toyo Proxy 215/40/17. 
It is pretty clean power, but I think I am wanting more already. I honestly think I need to learn more about the torque curve and figure out how to drive this thing more efficiently to get more power. 
No CEL's and I have taken it over 6,000 rpms. 
The oil temp is up a few degrees, but has not gone over 110 under hard driving yet. I am seeing 106 to 104. Oil pressure is slightly down with the new oil temp which is expected. 
Can't measure litres/100kms anymore. The injector pulse is throwing the readings off. It tells me 5.5 l/100kms...yea right 
I think another lb or 2 of boost would be good. (hahaha) 
My eurodrive Kevlar clutch from is holding up very nicely. 
There is a definative pooooosch sound at gear shifts under heavy boost. Very cool. 
I am driving around with the windows down all the time now because the sound is just amazing. My stereo is always off now. 
All in all I am very happy.
I am going to dyno this on Sunday and I will post the results.
I am running a UR pulley set along with a UR 8lbs flywheel

















_Modified by t101 at 11:47 PM 6-14-2005_

great review buddy
one thing..is that engine cover real carbon fibre or just carbon sheeting?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*

Any #'s on the stage 2 yet and at what RPM's you get full boost? i am still debating on weather i should get a turbo or a charger.. i keep reading this and i like what i have been reading, the kit looks pretty good and the price is something i can work with.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_
BlueVRT, do you have an OBD1 or OBD2 car? If it's OBD2, we can have you an intercooler kit ready in 1 weeks time. Just give us a call at 604-882-9962 or email us at: [email protected] if you are interested.
Thanks,
Mark
 i have a obd 2 kit ! but now my only problem is that when i called there 2 weeks ago jeremy told me about 4 more weeks . wich was cutting too close to waterfest ,and i went and bought a spearco core . and mandrel bent my own tubing .. so im kinda all set .
but thanks anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i have the program saved for the bender so if you guys need some kits made gimme a call










_Modified by BlueVRT at 4:15 AM 6-15-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

LMAO!


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ i have a obd 2 kit ! but now my only problem is that when i called there 2 weeks ago jeremy told me about 4 more weeks . wich was cutting too close to waterfest ,and i went and bought a spearco core . and mandrel bent my own tubing .. so im kinda all set .
but thanks anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i have the program saved for the bender so if you guys need some kits made gimme a call









_Modified by BlueVRT at 4:15 AM 6-15-2005_

So you have the abilty to bend all the piping for an intercooler for the kinetic kit? Thats priceless







Kinetic has some competion for the intercooler kits now.


----------



## t101 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (pisanamoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pisanamoot* »_
great review buddy
one thing..is that engine cover real carbon fibre or just carbon sheeting?

It is a thin piece of carbon fiber that glues on to the OEM engine cover


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*

well, just got the car back this morning from the tuning shop that installed it all (http://www.grossmantuning.com) and WOW!!!!! I have stg1 with 8.75psi spring and a front mount kit (street imports core and ATP piping). it is simply a beast. words can not describe the feeling of being sucked into your seat so fiercly! John at grossman (the owner) took me for a test drive and it felt so amazing riding in it, then when i drove it i had permagrin until i got home (about 1.5hour drive). ran perfectly the entire drive home.
~Andrew


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_and i have the program saved for the bender so if you guys need some kits made gimme a call

PM or post here how much the bent tubing will be. IF the price is right, I'll be having you make me one.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Thought some of you turbaniacs might be interested in this new product from C2:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1999185


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

here is how i have mine setup (shop did an AWESOME job.) i asked that they not cut the rebar and they still managed to get the front mount installed just like i had imagined




































the car:









the engine:









the 3" downpipe-back exhaust (no cat and no mufflers)








pulls like a raped ape!!!!
~Andrew


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 2:41 PM 6-18-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Ya, with that IC you really have no choice if your fitting it to the ATP piping kit. The result of not having the outlets at the bottom of the cooler. 


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 2:31 PM 6-16-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Thought some of you turbaniacs might be interested in this new product from C2:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1999185









C2 DELIVERING THE GOODS !!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the man chris !


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

you must be a good driver or your lucky as hell what was your 60 foot and do you any engine mods


----------



## GTIVR6Red (Jan 28, 2005)

*Kinetic's VRT Kit*

Installed the kit last week and everything O.K. Car fired up 1st shot with no CEL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All I can say is WOW what a difference.







Yesterday I got a CEL. opened hood and noticed a gap between down pipe and exhaust side of manifold. There was a gasket there. The guy at NAPA that sold it to me said it would work in high temp places. He was wrong. After viewin pics of other setups I dont see a gasket. Anyone have any input or suggestions that could help me out?


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

sure is heres a pic ofmy mk2 vr6t
































i also have a couple videos of me at the track 2 weeks ago in anyone wants to see them


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*

just got a turbo timer off one of my friends(greddy)
has anyone put one of these things in there car?
i tried hooking it up just by using a volt meter and messed up,
if someone could post up a diagram of the plug on the back of the key cylinder for a 97 passat that would be great
thanx


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (GTIVR6Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVR6Red* »_Installed the kit last week and everything O.K. Car fired up 1st shot with no CEL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All I can say is WOW what a difference.







Yesterday I got a CEL. opened hood and noticed a gap between down pipe and exhaust side of manifold. There was a gasket there. The guy at NAPA that sold it to me said it would work in high temp places. He was wrong. After viewin pics of other setups I dont see a gasket. Anyone have any input or suggestions that could help me out?

Did you unplug your O2 censor? My CEL did not come on right away, but it will come on because of the O2 censor being unplugged...


----------



## GTIVR6Red (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

I unplugged it during the install, but did plug it back in. Did you have to replace the O2 sensor?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (GTIVR6Red)*

You do not _have_ to replace it but it should not be plugged in. It idles and runs smoother unplugged.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_anyone wants to see them


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_You do not _have_ to replace it but it should not be plugged in. It idles and runs smoother unplugged.

Have you dyno'd your setup yet? I know that the dyno on a plugged in O2 is about 217whp (91 Octane, 2.25 Exhaust, Stock Cat). I'm interested to see what that number would be with the O2 unplugged and a bit of Vag-Tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Have you dyno'd your setup yet? I know that the dyno on a plugged in O2 is about 217whp (91 Octane, 2.25 Exhaust, Stock Cat). I'm interested to see what that number would be with the O2 unplugged and a bit of Vag-Tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hasn't been dyno'ed yet. I want to get it dyno'ed and to the track to see how my 1/4 mile is. I just need to work on launching. Anyone have any tips or suggestions for launches?


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Have you dyno'd your setup yet? I know that the dyno on a plugged in O2 is about 217whp (91 Octane, 2.25 Exhaust, Stock Cat). I'm interested to see what that number would be with the O2 unplugged and a bit of Vag-Tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

be much better without that 2 1/4 exhaust too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (UberMike)*

217whp? Whats up with that...thats not even near 245whp??...I would expect the numbers to be atleast in the 230's??


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*

crank *cough* *cough* crank.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*

As we advertise on our website, the Stage 1 VR6 Turbo kit puts down 245HP at the wheels on a stock motor, 94 octane gas and a cat-back exhaust without cat. http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/projects/


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*

Yes I am well aware of this. I plan on purchasing this kit from you guys in the next week or two...and was just suprised to hear 217whp from somebody who is running the kit. I would expect a higher number, It must be do to the size of his exaust and other things on his car ..But that's besides the point....Im still very intrested in the kit due to the positive feedback on it...and am looking foward to doing buisness with you guys.....


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*

Well I don't know in what condition you guys were (243whp) but we did a dyno day here in Ottawa Canada sunday.
T101 did: 217whp @ 5750rpm non intercooled stg-1
My car : (wich is intercooled now and running 8.6ps)i: 228whp @ 5750rpm.
We will be running the wideband tomorrow to see what's wrong but we already know according to the A/F gauge that it's running PIG rich. The chip SHOULD definatly be leaned out. I raise boost to 8.6 and I am still way too rich. The only thing changed to the kit was cut the elbow and weld it back in another direction, intercooled, tial blow off valve instead of the diverter, and 8.6psi spring in the wastegate. This means I have a Stg 2 already







plus a Tial blow off valve








Car drive and feel very good by the way. Not bitching about the kit, just telling people that 243whp stg-1 seems to be a dream in my opinion without tuning and playing... 
Still a great kit for the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
I will let you guys know if we can get the A/F down to what it should be. We will try some things with the wideband hook up. Few examples: Different FPR maybe 3bar instead of 4, back to stock injectors maybe, different plugs maybe, even maybe try stock chip. Anyway my mechanic think that if we can lean out the car, we should be able to reach the real potential of this kit! When I say lean out I mean trying to run Stoich almost everywhere in the curve








I will keep you guys updated with the results of the research.
Later
J-F


----------



## anotherR (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*

im going to dyno my car soon and if i dont see atyleast 225-235 @ the wheels im gunna be a lil disappointed

mk2 vr6t (2.5" exhaust no cat no a/c)
can someone please post some better dyno times so im not feeling like i got jipped


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (anotherR)*

Forgot to mention that I've got not cat and no A/C also.
Good luck on the dyno, keep us updated...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote »_ Different FPR maybe 3bar instead of 4

Your using an FPR?

_Quote »_ Anyway my mechanic think that if we can lean out the car

Lean out a NON-Intercooled, high compression engine??? Be careful man....


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_We will be running the wideband tomorrow to see what's wrong but we already know according to the A/F gauge that it's running PIG rich. The chip SHOULD definatly be leaned out. I raise boost to 8.6 and I am still way too rich. The only thing changed to the kit was cut the elbow and weld it back in another direction, intercooled, tial blow off valve instead of the diverter, and 8.6psi spring in the wastegate. This means I have a Stg 2 already







plus a Tial blow off valve








I will let you guys know if we can get the A/F down to what it should be. We will try some things with the wideband hook up. 
I will keep you guys updated with the results of the research.
Later
J-F

BTW: the software was designed for a 3 bar FPR,
Are you running a ~4 bar or anything other than ~stock? Why?
BOV dumping overboard? Hows your light throttle/idle? 
Upshifts 'bucky'?
-Jeff



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 10:57 PM 6-20-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Jefnes3)*

Sounds like you've got a couple thing's in your setup that you really shouldn't have in there.
1) The FPR, if your running the injectors supplied with the kit the C2 chip AND an FPR you've gotta be insanely rich. Jeff's fueling is liberal but it's not as liberal as your making it out here. Ditch the FPR why is it even in there. The kit comes with what you need. You will not need ANYTHING else.
2) For Jeff's fueling, as it says ON the instructions does not work with a Blow-Off style valve LOL. Why is it in there? The kit comes with a D/V.








Remove those two bro and I bet you see a MASSIVE difference. 

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 11:26 PM 6-20-2005_


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 11:27 PM 6-20-2005_


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

sorry, didn't feel like reading through this whole post, is this kit available for an obd1 w/ a distributer?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (anotherR)*

im going to dyno my car soon and if i dont see atyleast 225-235 @ the wheels im gunna be a lil disappointed
Im going to have to agree...Although the kit is a good deal for the money....Its the numbers that its supposingly providing that makes the kit such a great deal!....Post your dyno when it gets done. I am very curious..I have to say I am having some second thoughts...







...Im praying that whoever is driving the car on the dyno coming up with these low numbers dosnt know what they are doing...


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...&rd=1

front mount^^^
hmmmmmmmm.......

anybody wanna make me some piping,silicone elbows?


_Modified by max98069 at 5:27 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## sethswa (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_im going to dyno my car soon and if i dont see atyleast 225-235 @ the wheels im gunna be a lil disappointed

look at my sig. you'll be happy


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Jefnes3)*

ok here are some news:
My mechanic tough that my FPR was a 4 bar but it's a 3 bar. The blow off valve is realeasing in the athmosphere. The connection on the tube is capped.
The car has been driven today with the wideband on and the chip is perfect basically everywhere. (again I have 8.6psi) Crusing, full trottle, everywhere. Wich is very good. Car is not running rich at all. I guess my A/F gauge is messed up or something. According to the wideband, it could run around 10 psi max without changing anything to the kit. 
My mechanic found some misfire problems on cylinder 5 and 6. This could be all my problem right there. I have new wires already so he will check my coilpack tomorrow. Also, the plugs, even if they are new from the kit.
I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_2) For Jeff's fueling, as it says ON the instructions does not work with a Blow-Off style valve LOL. Why is it in there? The kit comes with a D/V.

Why it does not work with a blow off valve? Explain? There is no reason why it shouldn't work...I am intercooled, my mechanic removed that DV, capped the connection and hook up a bov on the piping coming from the intercooler to the intake. Anyway...
Can people host pictures for me? I will post some pics of my engine bay...








Later
J-F


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*

Just to clarify we are using the stock FPR wich every car has, not sure what you mean VRT about ditching the FPR?? We did not add it on it's on the fuel rail from the factory.
Yes the a/f gauge is off the wideband told us that the C2 motosport chip is AWSESOME!! At crusing speed (120km/h) we were running high 15.85-14.97 A/F so good economy on highway, and once under full Boost (8.6psi) we had a extremely steady 12.1-12.2 and only at 6500rpm(sorry J-F







) we saw 11.9a/f, this chip runs great and with our intercooler kit makes it safer to run up to 10psi. 
We will fix the misfire and this car will move even more.
Out of 3 cars with this kit
192whp
212whp
228whp intercooled/8.6psi
Not sure how anybody gets over 240whp non/intercooled, especialy on a mustang dyno


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote »_ok here are some news:
My mechanic tough that my FPR was a 4 bar but it's a 3 bar. The blow off valve is realeasing in the athmosphere. The connection on the tube is capped.
The car has been driven today with the wideband on and the chip is perfect basically everywhere. (again I have 8.6psi) Crusing, full trottle, everywhere. Wich is very good. Car is not running rich at all. I guess my A/F gauge is messed up or something. According to the wideband, it could run around 10 psi max without changing anything to the kit. 
My mechanic found some misfire problems on cylinder 5 and 6. This could be all my problem right there. I have new wires already so he will check my coilpack tomorrow. Also, the plugs, even if they are new from the kit.
I will keep you guys updated.

Sounds better







10psi is definetly a reality on the current eprom and fueling. Many of us have already been there with this kit and..... it..... is..... good!







The misfires may not be misfires but misinterpreted signals by the ECU. Are you literally felling the misfires I.E. does the engine stumble? If not it's just bogus misinterpreted malarky.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

yeah you can feel it under light load, it only comes on after a hard run then when youre crusing it comes on. Im really not a big fan of the super bosch 3 electrode plugs. Never had problem with the NGK we always use.
Here is a small pic of the install, has you can see we always think Safety first! no re-bar cutting, missing a bunch of pics, hope to have them tommorow

























_Modified by euroroccoT at 2:58 AM 6-22-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*

the reason for not using a BOV is the realeasing of METERED air int o the atmosphere . which can cause the car to run rough / and or stall . jeffnes aka jeff atwood is the one who wrote this software . so i would just take his word for it








try using a better DV like a forge or a bailey's 
as for you misfires ? do you have a lightened fly wheel ? or underdrive pullies ? if so its common to get a mis fire while boosted . i know it has sometheing to do with the crank position sensor . 
im no surgeon just a thought !


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Are you literally felling the misfires I.E. does the engine stumble? If not it's just bogus misinterpreted malarky.

I get CEL and scanning the car tell us misfire cylinder 5 and 6. I have pulleys on the car, could it be my problem? I remember someone with that problem being supercharge...
Edit: Just saw your post...Maybe we I should go back to stock pullies then?
J-F


_Modified by LibtekVr6 at 10:10 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_and only at 6500rpm(sorry J-F







) 

With the Cat cams 272's, that car have been there before!!! No problem







.
Thanks for the reply Marc.
J-F


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_im going to dyno my car soon and if i dont see atyleast 225-235 @ the wheels im gunna be a lil disappointed


Dump the stock cat and exhaust.... this is what kills the power.
Or run more boost. The injectors will feed ~260-280whp
I don't care how much boost you need to get there, bigger
exhaust = less boost to hit the numbers.

-Jeff


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_
Not sure how anybody gets over 240whp non/intercooled, especialy on a mustang dyno

proper exhaust. Go to a high flow, no resonator setup and i guarantee that all those cars will pick up atleast 25 to the wheels.
... or just run a straight exhaust with no cat like me.


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Jefnes3)*

i already hollowed out my cat completely and have 2.5 from the turbo back with one muffler.
if there is a 3inch downpipe out there ill get it and make my own 3" from there
where can i get a 3" downpipe to run with this turbo?


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_
where can i get a 3" downpipe to run with this turbo?


i would imagine you could get one from kinetic..not for sure tho


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_yeah you can feel it under light load, it only comes on after a hard run then when youre crusing it comes on. Im really not a big fan of the super bosch 3 electrode plugs. Never had problem with the NGK we always use.
Here is a small pic of the install, has you can see we always think Safety first! no re-bar cutting, missing a bunch of pics, hope to have them tommorow
























_Modified by euroroccoT at 2:58 AM 6-22-2005_


Damn you gys look like you do good work and you know your sh|y when it comes to v-dubs wish there was a shop in orlando like this one.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_
I get CEL and scanning the car tell us misfire cylinder 5 and 6. I have pulleys on the car, could it be my problem? I remember someone with that problem being supercharge...
Edit: Just saw your post...Maybe we I should go back to stock pullies then?
J-F

yep i had pullies on my sv vr6 jetta and rpms did move a lil faster but i had i the same prob. your haven now so i took them off and no more problems.

_Modified by LibtekVr6 at 10:10 PM 6-21-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (double0vr6)*

So last night I was getting on my car pretty hard. I hit about 7000 RPM and my CEL started flashing. It flashed for about 5 mins and then stayed on steady. This a problem?


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit*

looking at kinetic's install pics, i noticed that they have both "nipples" on the intake tube (after MAF and before turbo inlet) in use. on my setup I only have one (had a shop do the install). the car seems to run well, but I am a bit disheartened that it might be installed wrong. this picture from kinetic's site is what i am talking about. i only have the one closest to the MAF hooked up. the other one appears to be plugged by rubber.
~Andrew


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Pimpalicious316)*

How long have u been running the turbo set up?


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_looking at kinetic's install pics, i noticed that they have both "nipples" on the intake tube (after MAF and before turbo inlet) in use. on my setup I only have one (had a shop do the install). the car seems to run well, but I am a bit disheartened that it might be installed wrong. this picture from kinetic's site is what i am talking about. i only have the one closest to the MAF hooked up. the other one appears to be plugged by rubber.
~Andrew

one is a crankcase vent....is it plugged or just open?


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (speedesign)*

ones for the diverter valve the other one is a breather that could be put into a catch can instead of routing it back in the intake. That way the turbo does not breath the oil fumes.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (euroroccoT)*

the one closest to the MAF connects back to the engine (crank case i assume) and the other is open. diverter valve...is that the same as my BOV when it recirculates? if so awesome. I am headed to a local shop tomorrow afternoon if i don't hear any different from anyone here to get the BOV recirculated to that nipple (closest to turbo inlet).
~Andrew


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_Well I don't know in what condition you guys were (243whp) but we did a dyno day here in Ottawa Canada sunday.
T101 did: 217whp @ 5750rpm non intercooled stg-1

Stage 1 VF = 225whp 6psi

_Quote »_My car : (wich is intercooled now and running 8.6ps)i: 228whp @ 5750rpm.

Stage 2 VF(mine last year) = 256whp @ 8psi.
How you likey your turbo kit now J-F








BTW at the same dyno day the top car of the day was a VF powered car 24V Stage 2 @7.5ish psi =303whp 292whp corrected. 
Have a nice day


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Stage 1 VF = 225whp 6psi
Stage 2 VF(mine last year) = 256whp @ 8psi.
How you likey your turbo kit now J-F








BTW at the same dyno day the top car of the day was a VF powered car 24V Stage 2 @7.5ish psi =303whp 292whp corrected. 
Have a nice day









Good for you.... Dude your 32, what are you trying to prove? get a life


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_Damn you gys look like you do good work and you know your sh|y when it comes to v-dubs wish there was a shop in orlando like this one.

what kind of shop are you looking for around orlando? i know of a do it all turbo shop in lakeland. check my sig...


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Yes I am well aware of this. I plan on purchasing this kit from you guys in the next week or two...and was just suprised to hear 217whp from somebody who is running the kit. I would expect a higher number, It must be do to the size of his exaust and other things on his car ..But that's besides the point....Im still very intrested in the kit due to the positive feedback on it...and am looking foward to doing buisness with you guys.....

Once you have driven a car with the kit in it, the numbers really don't matter, it's the permagrin that counts. 
This dyno was done with full cat, 91 Octane, 2.25" exhaust, and 02 sensor plugged in. The dyno was of a local dubbers ride.
My kit will be dyno'd without the 02 sensor plugged and 94 Octane. Apart from that we both have similar mods to our cars and will be able to offer a good comparison between (02 Sensor Plugged In vs. 02 Not Plugged In)


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LibtekVr6* »_
Why it does not work with a blow off valve? Explain? There is no reason why it shouldn't work...I am intercooled, my mechanic removed that DV, capped the connection and hook up a bov on the piping coming from the intercooler to the intake. Anyway...
Can people host pictures for me? I will post some pics of my engine bay...








Later
J-F

This is why you shouldn't run a BOV with the kit. Notice the FMIC kit from Kinetic still uses the DV. 
NO BOV:
The Motronic load measurement is done by measuring airflow into the engine. So any air lost or gained through the BOV will cause fueling/drivability problems. You must re-route the valve output back to the blower inlet, like the OEM 1.8T DV set-up. Running a BOV will cause you to get a TB circuit malfunction.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
Stage 1 VF = 225whp 6psi
Stage 2 VF(mine last year) = 256whp @ 8psi.
How you likey your turbo kit now J-F








BTW at the same dyno day the top car of the day was a VF powered car 24V Stage 2 @7.5ish psi =303whp 292whp corrected. 
Have a nice day









ok good power but...
also compaire what you paid for your set up and what people are getting from kinetic. stage one from vf is what 900 or so dollars more and puts out the same power people can get out of kinetics kit. now you can have a nice day











_Modified by animal1 at 5:19 PM 6-23-2005_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (UberMike)*

I understand that driving the car is going to fun with the turbo even at 217whp...But Im paying for 245whp....I dont want my permagrin to go away when an Srt-4 pulls on me....Do ya feel me? If the kit puts down the numbers that it claims to...I should have no problems pullen on an Srt-4....I should be keeping up with Evo's somewhat too, But not If im putten down 217whp....Regardless Im going to gain a nice amount of power....But come on....when it comes down to it, we all want more...Its one thing if i know Im getting 217whp...but Im supposed to be getting around 245whp..thats all thats bothering me. Im going to buy the kit anyway...I need the power...I would like to see some peoples dyno sheets...When i run the kit Im going to run it with a 2.5 tt cat back w\borla on 93 octane....I will run staight pipes eventually..but at first thats how my set up will be....Post those dyno numbers Im very anxious to see what you put down!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*

you WILL NOT put down 245 whp with this kit in your current state ... when you buy the kit upgrade to the #42 injectors and then run a 3" straight pipe no cat no res and you will see 245 all day long .

page 46 OWNED










_Modified by BlueVRT at 10:28 PM 6-23-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_you WILL NOT put down 245 whp with this kit in your current state ... when you buy the kit upgrade to the #42 injectors and then run a 3" straight pipe no cat no res and you will see 245 all day long .

page 46 OWNED









_Modified by BlueVRT at 10:28 PM 6-23-2005_

42lb injs and can run 350+whp all day long







This requires a lot more than just fueling though. Gears are going to break at that point. Diffs, axles, clutch. And cops pull over 400hp cars more than they do 250hp cars.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit ([email protected])*

ok need some help guys.
i need to reroute my greddy type RS BOV to the intake. the BOV's opening is 1.75" diameter and the opening on the intake is 1". is there a pre-fabbed kit for this or will i have to look into a custom setup?
~Andrew


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

I dont expect 245whp...but i do expect more than 217whp....230whp and up would be nice....if that is obtainable with my set up.


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Stage 1 VF = 225whp 6psi
Stage 2 VF(mine last year) = 256whp @ 8psi.
How you likey your turbo kit now J-F








BTW at the same dyno day the top car of the day was a VF powered car 24V Stage 2 @7.5ish psi =303whp 292whp corrected. 
Have a nice day









And you paid at least %50 more also. both have their strong points.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (kevwithoutacorrado)*

here is our intercooler kit we made for our customer


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (euroroccoT)*

Why do people INSIST that a BOV dumping overboard is 'right' or 'ok'
on the stock ecu? (MAF management)
This is usually the first place to look when you have driveability issues....
1. backfires on upshift
2. crapy idle
3. buck on throttle tip in
4. bucky shifting
5. misfires at ~light load (stumbling)

sure it 'works', but this is not optimal.

-Jeff


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_I understand that driving the car is going to fun with the turbo even at 217whp...But Im paying for 245whp....I dont want my permagrin to go away when an Srt-4 pulls on me....Do ya feel me? If the kit puts down the numbers that it claims to...I should have no problems pullen on an Srt-4....I should be keeping up with Evo's somewhat too..

This is funny. I just ran with my buddy who has an SRT4 and he beat me by at least 2 car lengths. I had a great start but once he got into 3rd gear, poof he was gone. I am thinking I am putting down about 225 to 235 to the wheels right now. BTW, I have the exact same setup as you. 2.5" TT C/B with Borla on 93 octane. I even remove my sub, spare tire, and anything else I could pull out to lighten the load. He had a passenger, which I believe the combined weight of the 2 of them was close to 500 lbs alone!








I plan on dynoing soon, and cannot wait to see what I am really putting down. We'll see. I will let you guys know when I get my dyno done. The kit still deserves 5 stars in my book. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

Hey euroroccoT, I am definately interested in the kit you put together. How much does something like that run? If the price is right, I'll have you make me one and you can ship it to me.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=976225
Check this: an ~old video from 'wickedgti' he was one of the VERY
first guys to run my software. ~2 years ago.
He's ~even with a SRT4 running ~17psi 
Running ~9psi on the Vr6.
He was/is making ~260whp (per dyno)

-Jeff


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

Damn...and the Srt-4 is putten down around 215-220whp...I guess the way i have to look at it, When the turbo is on...it will be like my base set up that i will have to upgrade to get more power...Its those expensive upgrades that will do it....


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Jefnes3)*

If you had the kinetic kit wouldn't the boost come on sooner than in that video because that guy was running a T4 60-1 so you'd actually be faster right, assuming you were running the same 9psi and FMIC. Am I right or wrong about this one?


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Why do people INSIST that a BOV dumping overboard is 'right' or 'ok'
on the stock ecu? (MAF management)
This is usually the first place to look when you have driveability issues....
1. backfires on upshift
2. crapy idle
3. buck on throttle tip in
4. bucky shifting
5. misfires at ~light load (stumbling)

sure it 'works', but this is not optimal.

-Jeff

i understand completely. i really don't know why the shop that did the install didn't reroute it, but i am none too pleased about it. i am now in the position of having to figure out my own way to reroute it.
jeff, is there any pre-made kit for rerouting the BOV to this kinetic kit? i am running a Greddy Type-RS BOV (1.75" opening) on ATP piping with the kinetic kit. the opening on the intake pipe is only 1" though. please help.
~Andrew


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
i understand completely. i really don't know why the shop that did the install didn't reroute it, but i am none too pleased about it. i am now in the position of having to figure out my own way to reroute it.
jeff, is there any pre-made kit for rerouting the BOV to this kinetic kit? i am running a Greddy Type-RS BOV (1.75" opening) on ATP piping with the kinetic kit. the opening on the intake pipe is only 1" though. please help.
~Andrew

Why not just install the DV that came with the kit? Or will that not fit with your ATP piping?


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_ones for the diverter valve the other one is a breather that could be put into a catch can instead of routing it back in the intake. That way the turbo does not breath the oil fumes.


gat anymore pics of the rest of the install, maybe a shot with the front bumper on and does the car still have ac, would love to know how you would run piping for that.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (double0vr6)*

So I have decided I want to upgrade. I have a TT catback exhaust with Borla muffler and the regular cat. Does anyone know a good 3" downpipe with high flow cat and good 3" exhaust? I don't mind price, but is there anything bolt on, or does it need to be fabbed up? Let me know guys!


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_

gat anymore pics of the rest of the install, maybe a shot with the front bumper on and does the car still have ac, would love to know how you would run piping for that.

piping for a catch can??


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (homeless)*

thanks do they know v-dubs


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_I understand that driving the car is going to fun with the turbo even at 217whp...But Im paying for 245whp....I dont want my permagrin to go away when an Srt-4 pulls on me....Do ya feel me? If the kit puts down the numbers that it claims to...I should have no problems pullen on an Srt-4....I should be keeping up with Evo's somewhat too, But not If im putten down 217whp....Regardless Im going to gain a nice amount of power....But come on....when it comes down to it, we all want more...Its one thing if i know Im getting 217whp...but Im supposed to be getting around 245whp..thats all thats bothering me. Im going to buy the kit anyway...I need the power...I would like to see some peoples dyno sheets...When i run the kit Im going to run it with a 2.5 tt cat back w\borla on 93 octane....I will run staight pipes eventually..but at first thats how my set up will be....Post those dyno numbers Im very anxious to see what you put down!
 

Bro if your running 93 octane you'll be well over 230whp trust me. cat with no resinator. you'll hit the rite numbers


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (euroroccoT)*

very damn nice, you guys need to move to orlando. hhahahaha good **** damn cant wait to start my vrt project.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good-job


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Pimpalicious316)*

ok, maybe my explaination isn't quite clear.









I am thinking about having the "stock" nipple (the one closest to the turbo) welded shut and having a new 1.75" bung welded closer to the BOV. but, where can I get 1.75" (44mm) vacuum hose to go from the BOV to the newly welded bung?
~Andrew


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
This is funny. I just ran with my buddy who has an SRT4 and he beat me by at least 2 car lengths. I had a great start but once he got into 3rd gear, poof he was gone. I am thinking I am putting down about 225 to 235 to the wheels right now. BTW, I have the exact same setup as you. 2.5" TT C/B with Borla on 93 octane. I even remove my sub, spare tire, and anything else I could pull out to lighten the load. He had a passenger, which I believe the combined weight of the 2 of them was close to 500 lbs alone!








I plan on dynoing soon, and cannot wait to see what I am really putting down. We'll see. I will let you guys know when I get my dyno done. The kit still deserves 5 stars in my book. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Well I hope your happy That pretty good Then.
Now for my SRT-4 Story:
I had a sc vr6 jetta. My car weight 2939 with no spare tire and me not in the car. Ok when I put the sc kti on my car I had a bad coilpack so car lost power, my car had bigger valves and 3 angle valve job and 2.60 exhaust. Now this kid that goes to the track all the time I kinda know him has a srt-4 with exhaust, boost controler, intake, did some **** to his wasteagate. Anyways he run 13.3 and 2 at th track. He said his car weight is 2790 with out him in it. Which i THINK IS TRU.He had 2 people in his car with him that 3 people in the car. Well he was the frist srt-4 I ran out the highway. we went from 1 gear-rolling. 123 go to jump out half a car, second gear had about 1.5 cars on him, 3rd gear had about 2 cars on him, but that it he started catching me up to 135mph he pulled rite next to me. I was like damn that thing is fast.
NEXT STORY:
One of my boys in our crew got ana srt-4 never ran him like that but we all did dyno. His car was stock as can be. My car coilpack was just about dead. This is all mustang dyno. His car made 231whp and 258tq
My car made 229whp 224tq. Now if you do the math. " I dont remember the calculation". They did at the shop, On a dynojet his car would of made just around 250whp and 275 tq thats crazy for a stock srt-4 what the hell rite. and yes his car is fast. My car would make on a dynojet 250ess whp and 231tq so I think you did pretty good. When it some to the srt-4 and 1.8t its not the hp you have to worry about its that damn tq. Well hope you all enjoy my stories.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Damn...and the Srt-4 is putten down around 215-220whp...I guess the way i have to look at it, When the turbo is on...it will be like my base set up that i will have to upgrade to get more power...Its those expensive upgrades that will do it....

yea i think the srt-4 when ever they came out to like 03 have a lesser hp number 03-04 I know for sure they make over 225whp stock.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_ok, maybe my explaination isn't quite clear.









I am thinking about having the "stock" nipple (the one closest to the turbo) welded shut and having a new 1.75" bung welded closer to the BOV. but, where can I get 1.75" (44mm) vacuum hose to go from the BOV to the newly welded bung?
~Andrew

ok, here is the solution i came up with for the local shop to do for me:








~Andrew


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Pimpalicious316)*

Is that ATP fmic, and the kinetic kit??


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (AggvGtivr6)*

ATP piping with street imports core and kinetic kit v1








~Andrew


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (double0vr6)*

Well I hope your rite about the 93 octane ...putten down the rite numbers....Im buying the kit anyway...Need the power plus a vrt is such a beautiful thing...LoL...I guess trailing an srt by 2 car lengths is a good thing because it is a fast car....Well you can always do small upgrades to get more power outta your turbo set up anyway so Im sold!!


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote »_Stage 1 VF = 225whp 6psi

Well..... that's just a flat out lie LMFAO! Your an idiot.

_Quote »_tage 2 VF(mine last year) = 256whp @ 8psi.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

vrt, how are you handling the BOV with the atp piping? you can see my idea above. just curious if maybe you had a better solution








~Andrew


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

pretty much any 3" exhuast for the vr is gonna be custom. until i perfect mine and have some for sale


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*


_Quote »_vrt, how are you handling the BOV with the atp piping? you can see my idea above. just curious if maybe you had a better solution









http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BOV
and I grabbed a greddy gasket for $1.00 at a local dealer (ATP prolly has them though), bolts from hardware store, and some 1" I.D. silicone or radiator hose.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 2:41 AM 6-25-2005_


----------



## -blownvr6mk3- (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

all i know is my vrt runs 13s all day long with this kit that pretty fast for a daily street car


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
Stage 1 VF = 225whp 6psi
Stage 2 VF(mine last year) = 256whp @ 8psi.
How you likey your turbo kit now J-F








BTW at the same dyno day the top car of the day was a VF powered car 24V Stage 2 @7.5ish psi =303whp 292whp corrected. 
Have a nice day










And you spent how much ? 
Your fanboy antics are getting really stale man. You paid a huge bill to get middle of the road power , yet you continue to spout off about how wonderful VF is. 
Get their nuts off your chin and go get a clue. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Mr King)*

How many of us have gone and acted like an ass in his VF threads??? That's all you have to ask yourself. The answer I'm pretty sure is 0.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

I beg to differ. In fact most of you smack talkers have regularly invaded VF threads. The problem is when faced with facts you simply CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

ive been trying to figure this out for a while now and ive been asking several places and thought it would b smart to ask it here....how much wheelspin will i get with the kinetics kit stock 6-8 PSI, then say with an FMIC and head gasket spacer running at 15-17PSI...thanks


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*

Depends on temperature and tire pressure. @ 8psi with a rather high tire pressure mine will break free in first with the clutch all the way out just getting on the gas, it's like I'm on ice. Drop the pressure some and it'll go away.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_ive been trying to figure this out for a while now and ive been asking several places and thought it would b smart to ask it here....how much wheelspin will i get with the kinetics kit stock 6-8 PSI, then say with an FMIC and head gasket spacer running at 15-17PSI...thanks
 running the kit at 6psi you will torque 1st gear all day long however if you launch i have smoked them trough 2nd gear and posied 3rd . but like vrt said there are alot of factors temperature and air pressure 
running 15-17lbs of boost forget torque ing 1st gear youll be worrying about traction in 4th














make sure you do a diff ! 


_Modified by BlueVRT at 2:29 AM 6-26-2005_


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

how much would a diff. make a difference? (same situations) say temp. is around 60 or 70 degrees


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*

well the diff will give you more traction without a doubt . as the stock diff lays one wheel peels . also with the diff you'll have a bolt kit which replaces the rivets on the stock diff that connect it to the ring gear . i recomend a peloquin diff ( which comes with the bolt kit unlik quaife ) and costs about $800+ but wil help a ton in the traction department







as well as a stage 3 clutch atleast if you plan on running 15 psi


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

i plan on running 15 PSI rite away....i am 16 years old with a good paying steady job(for a teenager atleast) and im just trying to find out EVERYTHING that i will end up having to replace/upgrade and all of the in's and out's of the kit...my plan/goal is to have this kit on my car by Spring since i just bought my car about 3 months ago...ive already put intake, exhaust, lowering springs, and upper tie bar/sway bar on it...it'll take some saving but by the time spring comes around and i slap that baby on my VR and roll into school ill love watchin the heads turn














...if u guys have ne more suggestions bsides making sure my engine and car is totally ok b4 i buy the kit go ahead, i have researched this topic but if ne suggestions go rite ahead...thanks


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*

i plan on running 15 PSI rite away....
wow screwed up in the first sentence....i DON'T plan on running 15 PSI rite away...i plan on running 7PSI or 8PSI


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*

Being in HS with a clean hooked up vw.....is def the shiznats...had no problem with the hunnies...


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_i plan on running 15 PSI rite away....i am 16 years old with a good paying steady job(for a teenager atleast) and im just trying to find out EVERYTHING that i will end up having to replace/upgrade and all of the in's and out's of the kit...my plan/goal is to have this kit on my car by Spring since i just bought my car about 3 months ago...ive already put intake, exhaust, lowering springs, and upper tie bar/sway bar on it...it'll take some saving but by the time spring comes around and i slap that baby on my VR and roll into school ill love watchin the heads turn














...if u guys have ne more suggestions bsides making sure my engine and car is totally ok b4 i buy the kit go ahead, i have researched this topic but if ne suggestions go rite ahead...thanks

My only suggestion is that you take it easy and try your damndest to not show off. Be safe and think before you lay into that throttle. A stock VR6 imho is too much for a 16 year old...but i guess that doesn't matter ...just be safe and refrain from doing stupid things that could hurt you or other people on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Oh_My_VR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....Most Def!...


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit*

VRT: what DV are you going to use with that attachment?
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Pimpalicious316)*

The OEM one I've got now.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

I aonly hd a g60 in high school, and I thought I was the man. Kids these days.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (raddo)*

hey if i can afford a niice car in highschool im gonna do it...hence where im at now...and i will b safe, i hate the *******s that like passing ppl on a one lane road doing 120...i have the common sence and i know what its like to lose some1 in a speed related crash soo ill b careful


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo* »_I aonly hd a g60 in high school, and I thought I was the man. Kids these days.

Sorry off topic:
I drove a '77 Chevy Impala Wagon in high school.
350 inch with 4-barrel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Sorry off topic:
I drove a '77 Chevy Impala Wagon in high school.
350 inch with 4-barrel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff

77 Olds Vista Cruiser Wagon, with AM jam.....until getting an 84 VW GTI; wow has it been 21 years already








C2


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_77 Olds Vista Cruiser Wagon, with AM jam.....until getting an 84 VW GTI; wow has it been 21 years already








C2

1994 Mercury Topaz. has it been 2 years already?








~Andrew


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (C2Motorsports)*

1987 chevy s10 with a LT1 in it


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
77 Olds Vista Cruiser Wagon, with AM jam.....until getting an 84 VW GTI; wow has it been 21 years already








C2
Damm Chris your old....,oh wait so am I.
Drove a VW 412 fastback,and a 77 cobraII.


----------



## RacerCorrado (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (mikebobelak)*

I am having a dispute. I fianllyput my pennies away, and I am deciding between the ATP manifold, T04E turbo, same everything else, or this manifold with a T3/T4... I heard a lot of good things about Kinetic, but I heard that ATP is like top knotch.... Anyone want to decide for me?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (RacerCorrado)*

Pic courtesy of Shorty54.. But I got a few ?? See pics - any who has suggestions for THIS particular setup (YES I know you can re route the piping ATP style)


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (RacerCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RacerCorrado* »_I am having a dispute. I fianllyput my pennies away, and I am deciding between the ATP manifold, T04E turbo, same everything else, or this manifold with a T3/T4... I heard a lot of good things about Kinetic, but I heard that ATP is like top knotch.... Anyone want to decide for me?









why would you pick a t4e with one kit, and t3/t4 with another? 
just get the kinetik kit.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote »_Is there room for a full to4 "E" here

I may be a bit scrambled here but this kit already comes with a T04E. Are you talking about a T04 hotside? In that case it would be a FULL t04 I believe which is T04 hot and cold.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 9:05 PM 6-27-2005_


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

has there been a date for release of the IC part of the kit?
jeff will you be around in the shop on the 8th of july at all? i will prolly be stopping by to talk turbos. 
any of you guys coming to leavenworth either?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_has there been a date for release of the IC part of the kit?
?
 in 3-4 weeks they might tell you 3-4 weeks


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

It's available now just freaking call *them* asking in here isn't the place to be asking. None of us work for Kintetic.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*









*Kinetic Motorsport OBD1 and OBD2 VR6 Stage II FMIC Upgrade Kits are Now Available!!!* 
*Pricing:*
VR6 Stage II Upgrade Kit with Compressor Housing *$1150.00 usd*
*Kit Features:*
- Spearco Aluminum Intercooler Core
- Stainless Steel Tubing
- 4-ply Silicone Hoses
- Stainless Steel T-Bolt Clamps








*To Order:* 
Online: http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html
Phone# 604-882-9962 
Email: [email protected]


_Modified by KineticMotorsport at 12:17 AM 6-29-2005_


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*

Whats the numbers with the FMIC now?


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*

how big is the intercooler and how much of a difference does the housing make? can u buy the housing seperatly from the intercooler or vise-versa, if so how much?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*

ya but thats the obd1 kit right ? the obd2 kit is not available yet last time i checked . o well 4 of us are already intercooled


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Can sombody tell me what the turbo looking thing in the intercooler kit picture is..Im thinking it goes on the turbo to fit the IC piping but Im not sure...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Can sombody tell me what the turbo looking thing in the intercooler kit picture is..Im thinking it goes on the turbo to fit the IC piping but Im not sure...









compressor housing with a bend to connect to the IC tube (its because the non IC kit has a non traditional housing).


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (TBT-PassatG60)*

Hell yes, how bout some installed pics?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (TBT-PassatG60)*

Cool..thanks.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*

HOW LONG HAS EVERYBODY WITH THE KINETIC SET UP, BEEN RUNNING THEIR TURBOS??....WHAT PROBLEMS IF ANY HAVE YOU RAN IN TO IN THE PROCESS??


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_HOW LONG HAS EVERYBODY WITH THE KINETIC SET UP, BEEN RUNNING THEIR TURBOS??....WHAT PROBLEMS IF ANY HAVE YOU RAN IN TO IN THE PROCESS??
 about 7 months now and flawless ... kinetic makes excellent products . im sure the fmic kit is top notch but a lil late . i remember back in febuary them saying the kits would be out in 3-4 weeks . i would have love to give them my money for an excellent product wich im sure works flawless as well


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

haha i wish i was 7 months strong... ive been about 2.5 weeks, that was over a month and a half ago.. the car still resides in the shop not knowing what is wrong with it...







been about 2 months now since I have driven it.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_how big is the intercooler and how much of a difference does the housing make? can u buy the housing seperatly from the intercooler or vise-versa, if so how much?


does ne1 know this answer...i know this whole kit is cheap but i was trying to find just an intercooler cuz i have a friend that has a tube bender...so if ne1 knows the size of the intercooler that would b great! o yea and i was looking around and u can piece this kit together for around $2,300 with EVERYTHING including the intercooler...but kinetics kicks @ss (i dont have a kit but ive talked to them and they are great) and even though i can get the kit cheaper by parting it im still gonna buy it from them and pay the extra


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*

Let me see the list of parts and prices that allows you to put a turbo kit together for $2300.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (97jazzgti)*

With a 3" cat-back exhaust (no cat), 94 octane fuel and 8.5-9lbs of boost you should see close to 300whp with the Stage 2 VR6 Turbo Kit.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*

The intercooler core size excluding end tanks is 18.5"x7"x3". The reason we include the compressor housing is you would have to modify the one that comes with the Stage 1 kit for it to work with the FMIC kit. They are not available seperately.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Both OBD1 and OBD2 kits are available.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_With a 3" cat-back exhaust (no cat), 94 octane fuel and 8.5-9lbs of boost you should see close to 300whp with the Stage 2 VR6 Turbo Kit.

If you click on my sig you can see a 10psi dyno. I did 289whp, 9:1 compression though, 3 inch garbage exhaust.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*

Why is the Compressor housing not available seperately? The stage 2 plumbing and intercooler kit for the Mk3 will not fit a Mk2 will it? That kind of leaves those with a Mk2 out on our own. If you sold the Compressor housing seperately we could piece together an intercooler kit to fit the Mk2 setup. Having the Compressor housing would make the process a lot easier.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (A2brb)*

Not sure what the hell I have been smoking. I thought the Stg II kit came with the intercooler setup, head spacer, bigger injectors, upgraded chip, etc. Now I am just







...
Is this what comes with the Stg III kit?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote »_Why is the Compressor housing not available seperately

Call Limit Engineering and ask for Chopper, I ordered a new housing this week for $125.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i think im gonna try and do an A/W intercooler where the battery should be either that or a top mount over there with some sort of scoop on my a2 with a short runner im running small bumpers so im really screwed for a front mount


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

FMIC kit looks great! Can someone from Kinetic IM me the price in Cnd$$ including shipping to Ottawa?
Cheers


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*

i just wet my pants


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_i just wet my pants























So is there a stg III kit that has a head spacer, larger injectors, upgraded chip, etc., that I remember hearing about or reading about?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*

Kinetic... I thought you guys weren't doing stages. I thought you were just going to do upgrade kits and what not. Why did you stick the "Stage II" part onto your FMIC upgrade?? I guess people didn't get that through their thick skulls at the beginning of the thread. Any ways. I wouldn't want a front mount but I would like to run more boost. Once you guys release another upgrade kit for more boost would it be an add-on to the FMIC upgrade or would it be able to be used stand alone without the FMIC kit....... not that a upgrade in boost really takes and special parts. Just about all C2 stuff unless you guys wanted to offer a easy to get kit that had the C2 spacer, chip, injectors, ARP head bolts, and all the gaskets needed to put those in.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (A2brb)*

If you are piecing together a FMIC kit for your MKII, chances are the outlet on the compressor housing will not be in the correct position that you will need it to be in. You can easily modify the compressor housing you currently have by cutting off the 90' outlet elbow and having it re-welded in the position you will need it.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Yes we now have a stage 3 upgrade kit as well. 
Here is the link: http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (CDJetta)*

We are offering Stage 2 and Stage 3 Upgrade Kits to customers that already have Stage 1 kit or only want to purchase the the Stage 1 kit now and upgrade later.
We are also offering full Stage 1, Stage 2 and Stage 3 kits. We will have these up on our website shortly.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*

Any discount if you buy a Stg II and a Stg III??? Not looking for much, but anything helps.


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (CDJetta)*

You can run up to around 10psi with the Stg 1 chip. But non-intercooled is maybe not the best idea...
My mechanic hooked up the wideband on my car and I have enough fuel until around 10 psi. I am intercooled, maybe it's different non0ic and also the region you are in...
J-F


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (LibtekVr6)*

Well i think i have to drop about $1000 on getting my car fixed and i only got to drive it for barely 2 weeks... i wish i would have never done this kit...
ERIC


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (mk2driver)*

Isn't it your abuse of the car that is to blame. Sure you used to redline the car and bang gears before, but with great power comes great responsibility. Just like Spiderman


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit ([email protected])*

why is the stage 3 kit over $950 when u can go to C2's site and get the *same* headgasket spacer, *same* injectors, and *same* eprom for $675.00? this doesn't make much sence to me since u and C2 are *basically* partners but they have everything for for $675 and u have it for $950


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_why is the stage 3 kit over $950 when u can go to C2's site and get the *same* headgasket spacer, *same* injectors, and *same* eprom for $675.00? this doesn't make much sence to me since u and C2 are *basically* partners but they have everything for for $675 and u have it for $950

i was wondering this myself. C2's stage 2 fueling kit, which includes the MAF we already have, is $449.00. C2's SS Headgasket is $225. that is a total of $674.00 with additonal parts we don't need. is there something we are missing here? where is the extra $275 in parts?
~Andrew


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Pimpalicious316)*

The C2 stage 2 fueling kit does not include the injectors. If you check there website again it say's, "Allows the use of 42# injectors...". So if you add up the price of the stg. 2 fuel kit ($449.00), headgasket spacer ($225.00) and 42# injectors ($299.00), you get a total of $973.00. You just forgot to add the price of the injectors into the kit.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*

my reading comprehension skills are t3h sux!








so ordering the stg3 kit (fueling) will include injectors, chip, and spacer? i am assuming you won't send the MAF since we won't need it








~Andrew


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_ You can easily modify the compressor housing you currently have by cutting off the 90' outlet elbow and having it re-welded in the position you will need it.
 did it


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

2 Questions...What kind of turbo come with the kit...who makes them?...Is it a ball bearing turbo?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Kinetic, can you combine stg II and stg III to give us a packaged deal? I am not asking for much as I know you need to make money yourselves, but I am looking to purchase both and any savings is a help.


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*

so if i push 10psi and run the 2.5 downpipe to 3" cat back i will see atleast 275whp with stage 2???

as long as my motor is in good shape?


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Isn't it your abuse of the car that is to blame. Sure you used to redline the car and bang gears before, but with great power comes great responsibility. Just like Spiderman









Actually the car was not abused... it had a brand new clutch in it after the kit as well as new headbolts and headspacer, therefore i wasnt getting on it, i never brought the car near redline... put 250 miles on it before the maf sensor took a ****, which was brand new 30k ago... but oh well what can you say... engine and tranny are built so nothing can really happen to either of those at 6psi of boost


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_The C2 stage 2 fueling kit does not include the injectors. If you check there website again it say's, "Allows the use of 42# injectors...". So if you add up the price of the stg. 2 fuel kit ($449.00), headgasket spacer ($225.00) and 42# injectors ($299.00), you get a total of $973.00. You just forgot to add the price of the injectors into the kit.

You guys should thank this gentleman for being so gracious with this response.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_so if i push 10psi and run the 2.5 downpipe to 3" cat back i will see atleast 275whp with stage 2???

as long as my motor is in good shape?

From what they say, you should be seeing roughly 300 whp with a 3" and no cat. So I think 275 whp is pretty accurate. 
*Does anyone have or have used the TT Hi Flow cat? Is there much of a gain with it?*


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

a couple pics of my intercooler kit . i'll have some finished pics up after the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Just got my car back from the shop... only set me back a mere $551.27... oh and another $80 for spark plug wires... lol


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

What's the deal with the Stage 3 for only OBD2?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ 










What did this IC starts it's life as ? Which application?
C2


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (C2Motorsports)*

Gotta be for an Evo.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (mk2driver)*

Hey guys.. I have a random question, does the kinetic manifold fit, an R32, just been pondering it


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (C2Motorsports)*

it's actually for a toyota supra aplication . and it uses a griffin core http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EBAY baby ebay








the plumbing from the hot side is done . once the plumbing to the t/b is done is gonna be cloned a couple times on the cncmandrel bender and il grab a few more cores and silicone fittings







i figure this kit with everything should cost under $850 . and is a total DYI kit where youd need to cut the rebar . but the inlet housing may be included . and i can paint the tubing to match any car







or powdercoat for an additional price


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

anyone got a fmic setup for a mk2 with the stage 1 kinetic kit?
im lookin for one asap
and a fuel pump from a 944 turbo porsche


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (mk2driver)*

how did your car act with the maf messed up?
i put a 7.25 (greeen ) spring in mine and it runs ****ty in boost now

it jolts back and forth from 5.5 to 7.5-8


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_
i put a 7.25 (greeen ) spring in mine and it runs ****ty in boost now

it jolts back and forth from 5.5 to 7.5-8


This is a set-up issue... contact Kinetic directly
for some tips.
(I believe they have seen ~similar before)
-Jeff


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Jefnes3)*

For those of you who have done the IC kit yourself, is there a trick to getting the comp housing off or did you have to unbolt the snail and pull it?


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_how did your car act with the maf messed up?
i put a 7.25 (greeen ) spring in mine and it runs ****ty in boost now

it jolts back and forth from 5.5 to 7.5-8

my car has been doing this from day one. buy a new maf, and run your crankcase breather hose either to a catch can or at least run a hose under the car if nothing else. otherwise, you'll just keep ruining mafs and it sucks.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (speedesign)*

How often do you *change your oil* and *need to add more oil* in your turbo VR?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_How often do you *change your oil* and *need to add more oil* in your turbo VR?
 every 2k and depends if your running a oil cooler or not


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Every 2k is fine with me. That is what I was doing anyway. I was just wondering if I needed to change it more frequently than that. 
No oil cooler, should I be running one? Also, how about a turbo timer, think I should run one of those too?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_anyone got a fmic setup for a mk2 with the stage 1 kinetic kit?
im lookin for one asap
and a fuel pump from a 944 turbo porsche

I'm putting one together for my MK2 right now. I'm using a Johnny Race Car intercooler and 2.5" diameter Stainless piping. 
Does the 944 Turbo purshe fuel pump plug right up????
I don't think my Digi2 fuel pump is sufficient for the Stage 1 kit ????


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (A2brb)*

im also still running the digi 2 pump and ive been asking around for the easiest way to upgrade and everyone says 944 turbo porsche intank pump, i have ot buy one this week so i will let you no


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_im also still running the digi 2 pump and ive been asking around for the easiest way to upgrade and everyone says 944 turbo porsche intank pump, i have ot buy one this week so i will let you no

Is this plug and Play? We have two fuel pumps...Are we talking inside the car fuel pump or the one that hangs in the rear near the axle???


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (A2brb)*

I've read all 50 pages, wowww really feel dizzy now







, but I'm not sure if the charateristics of the t3/t4 were mentioned, which ar and trim values ??


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

oil cooler yes !!!!! turbo timer sure !!!!!! vr6's are a very hot motor running NA puting one on a turbo VR6 is key


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (KineticMotorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_The C2 stage 2 fueling kit does not include the injectors. If you check there website again it say's, "Allows the use of 42# injectors...". So if you add up the price of the stg. 2 fuel kit ($449.00), headgasket spacer ($225.00) and 42# injectors ($299.00), you get a total of $973.00. You just forgot to add the price of the injectors into the kit.

Have you guys dyno'd Stg.III yet? I was wondering what kind of plugs you guys were running with the C2 Stg.II fueling kit, etc...? 










_Modified by UberMike at 3:38 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (UberMike)*

Yeah, I would like to see some dyno #'s with the Stg III kit. I also want to know what you guys are doing for bottom end work once your whp is well into the 300s.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Yeah, I would like to see some dyno #'s with the Stg III kit. I also want to know what you guys are doing for bottom end work once your whp is well into the 300s. 

Should have some results by the end of the month for you...
My shizzle
Kinetic Kit
42# inj.
9.1:1 head spacer
NGK BKR7E plugs gapped to .024 
Walbro inline fuel pump
Griffen 24x10x3(core size) intercooler
and a few other special goodies








its fruckin fast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (ATL_VR6)*

So I went to the emissions place today knowing my car was going to fail, as the check engine light is on, the 02 sensors are unplugged, there is no secondary air injection system what not... but it obviously failed they said I need to have it sent to a State certified emissions ecology dept work place and have them work on it... I said screw it, went and changed my physical address at the licensing place to my house in Ea WA, and my mailing to the one at home, paid my $37.25 walked out the door with my tabs and put them on the car... happy driving!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mk2driver)*

Sick ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....hey is the garret t3\t4 that comes with the kit a ball bearing turbo??


----------



## mash169 (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (C2Motorsports)*

when will a turbo or charger kit come out for the MKIV vr6


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Sick ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....hey is the garret t3\t4 that comes with the kit a ball bearing turbo??
 no but im sure kinetic will let you upgrade for more $$$


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

So has anyone run a Hi Flow cat with this kit? I am thinking of getting the Techtonics one. I am sure I will see some gains, but I just don't know how much.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_So has anyone run a Hi Flow cat with this kit? I am thinking of getting the Techtonics one. I am sure I will see some gains, but I just don't know how much.

just run no cat and you will see better gains.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (homeless)*

I need to pass emissions.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (crazykidbig58)*

What's the compressor trim value on the t3/t04 they offer?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

Bottom end work for 300's? you can and will make 4-500 on a stock bottom end, reliably. Its been done and proven. Once you get into messing with it is where you'll have problems, rings not seating correctly, bores not straight when torqued down, not waiting long enough when breaking it in. The head is where any gains can be had, leave the block alone.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (all-starr-me)*

never mind, found it out .... the turbo is a modified to4E 60trim in a .60 cover with a stage III wheel in a .63a/r


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Bottom end work for 300's? you can and will make 4-500 on a stock bottom end, reliably. Its been done and proven. Once you get into messing with it is where you'll have problems, rings not seating correctly, bores not straight when torqued down, not waiting long enough when breaking it in. The head is where any gains can be had, leave the block alone.

Oh wow, I did not realize it was that strong. How many miles can I look to put on a turboed VR. Turboed it at 95k. My end goal is just 300 whp. If I get more, I guess I will let it stay.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

if you havent done chains and guides i suggest you do so soon .


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_it's actually for a toyota supra aplication . and it uses a griffin core http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EBAY baby ebay








the plumbing from the hot side is done . once the plumbing to the t/b is done is gonna be cloned a couple times on the cncmandrel bender and il grab a few more cores and silicone fittings







i figure this kit with everything should cost under $850 . and is a total DYI kit where youd need to cut the rebar . but the inlet housing may be included . and i can paint the tubing to match any car







or powdercoat for an additional price 

Wanna bend me up one? If I can cool it for under $850 I would be happy. Let me know when this is available so I can send you the funds.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (mk2driver)*

Hey, I have a question for the Kinetic motorsport guys. Is there a kit avavilbe for a 2001 mk4 gti vr6?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (JamesGti1.8T)*

Read the post...start in th middle if ur not going to read the whole thread..its coverd many many many times...


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesGti1.8T* »_Hey, I have a question for the Kinetic motorsport guys. Is there a kit avavilbe for a 2001 mk4 gti vr6?

there is one out there but it isn't "available" yet as far as I know.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Nanozic)*

tell me about it they taking to long


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (fvdub00)*

Any pics of the IC set up on mk3's?
Also anyone know how well the atp FMIC will work on a stage1 setup?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

after waterfest ill be bending up a full stainless one and an aluminum kit i have som e updated pics and it looks great ! the car definetly rips with the intercooler . tremendos difference


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Hey Blue VRT, are you in Massachusetts? If so, where bouts? Maybe when you make the intercooler kit I can swing up and get one. 
On a side note, is the kit you are making a full "bolt on" I know I know, not technically bolt on, but do I need to change anything or does your kit just adapt to the turbo setup?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

im in mass . and yes it will work quite well with the kinetic motorsport kit . only 2 things you will need to do 
1 . either you can cut the 90 degree snail and turn it 90 degrees and re tig weld it ... or i can do it for you 
2 . you will need to trim the rebar and bumper to fit the intercooler .
i will have solid dyno #'s shortly im thinking about 280 whp on #32 injectors @ 8 psi . 
i have some new pics and will put them up asap


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_im in mass . and yes it will work quite well with the kinetic motorsport kit . only 2 things you will need to do 
1 . either you can cut the 90 degree snail and turn it 90 degrees and re tig weld it ... or i can do it for you 
2 . you will need to trim the rebar and bumper to fit the intercooler .
i will have solid dyno #'s shortly im thinking about 280 whp on #32 injectors @ 8 psi . 
i have some new pics and will put them up asap 

If you can do it for me that is fine, whatever fees may apply. Are you running a strait pipe exhaust, or do you still have the cat? My goal is 300 whp and with the intercooler I will be more than halfway there.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

im only running a cat ....
here are some pics


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Looks good! The only concern I have is the low point in the intercooler piping. The roads in my town and surrounding towns suck and I don't want to scrape it, ya know? How much you charging for an installed price?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_
i will have solid dyno #'s shortly im thinking about 280 whp on #32 injectors @ 8 psi . 
i have some new pics and will put them up asap 

What did you dyno without the intercooler? My car intercooled did 289whp in the 10-11psi range and the turbo is a little bigger. Probably 260ish at 8psi. Next time I dyno I'll dyno at 8psi just to see.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What did you dyno without the intercooler? My car intercooled did 289whp in the 10-11psi range and the turbo is a little bigger. Probably 260ish at 8psi. Next time I dyno I'll dyno at 8psi just to see.


Which turbo are you using?


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (JamesGti1.8T)*

We are working on a kit right now for the MKIV 12V VR6 cars. The hardware for the kit is done, we are just working on the software right now. This kit is a high priority for us. We are working hard to get this out to the market ASAP!!! Unfortunately we can't give you a release date at this time but as soon as we have a better idea, we will let you know.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_
Which turbo are you using?


Precision SC61. I really like the sizing of it, because i have stock like power and drivability until 3000rpms when boost starts rushing in. And it should be 500hp+ capable.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit ([email protected])*

Just a few questions out there for Corrado owners who have this kit:
How has ANYONE kept the A/C on their corrado with this kit? It's been said that it would fit fine, but I'm not seeing it. There must be a trick.

How does the intake pipe route beside the head/shock tower? Do people normally have to bend the mounting bracket? I currently have the fuel lines running UNDER the intake pipe, and this looks to be about the only way it can be done.

The recirc valve: Should it be installed with the piston facing the throttle body, or facing down? Logic says it should face the throttle body, but some of the pics I have seen show it the opposite way.

Let me also add that Kinetic's instructions leave a bit to be desired.







As for the "estimated install time"... figure on it taking longer than anticipated on a Corrado with A/C. If these issues get solved I'll have it running today or in the next few days. Wish me luck.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_Just a few questions out there for Corrado owners who have this kit:
How has ANYONE kept the A/C on their corrado with this kit? It's been said that it would fit fine, but I'm not seeing it. There must be a trick.

How does the intake pipe route beside the head/shock tower? Do people normally have to bend the mounting bracket? I currently have the fuel lines running UNDER the intake pipe, and this looks to be about the only way it can be done.

The recirc valve: Should it be installed with the piston facing the throttle body, or facing down? Logic says it should face the throttle body, but some of the pics I have seen show it the opposite way.

Let me also add that Kinetic's instructions leave a bit to be desired.







As for the "estimated install time"... figure on it taking longer than anticipated on a Corrado with A/C. If these issues get solved I'll have it running today or in the next few days. Wish me luck.

I saw this kit on a Corrado, it was super tight. Definately looks like a project getting it done, but I am sure with persistence, it is doable. I also believe he had A/C.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

just got my kinetic kit...i'll let you guys know how all goes
vr6 dissy motor /split second kit
mods
refreshed motor 
BVH
autotech flywheel


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (VR SEX)*

Have fun! It's a joy to drive the Kinetic VR turbo kit!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

Mine is on the way!!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Looks good! The only concern I have is the low point in the intercooler piping. The roads in my town and surrounding towns suck and I don't want to scrape it, ya know? How much you charging for an installed price?
 if you hit the intercooler tubing then you have some serious issues . you'd have to dent the whole bottom of the oil pan about an inch and mangle the tranny to hit the intercooler tubing


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Oh, I see. Maybe it was just the angle of the image. Who knows. How much for you to install the kit, and about how much time should I expect to come out of my saturday when you do it?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

its probably gonna be about a 4 hour install a guess not a quote of about $1000 DONE


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

So its bettery to just run a DV instead of a Blow off valve on a Vr?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_So its bettery to just run a DV instead of a Blow off valve on a Vr?

yes.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (TBT-PassatG60)*

Why


----------



## fatboyx (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (2.Quick)*

read the previous 50 pages.. this thread should be locked / archived because these questions are just getting repeated over and over.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (fatboyx)*

From what I have learned, you cannot dump metered air. If you do not know what this means I will do my best to explain. 
You all know how a BOV works. It takes excess air and dumps it out. The diverter valve shoots the air back into the intake as it has already been accounted for and this being the case, the fuel will be there as well. Essentially your computer says, there is this much air so I need to give it this much fuel. If you dump the air prior to the mixture of fuel you will be running really rich for that couple of seconds, hence it will drive like siht in between shifting and whatnot. 
If anyone sees this to be incorrect, let me know. About locking this thread, I don't like that idea. We still talk about new things on a daily basis. I like keeping one ongoing thread in my profile that I can always go to, rather than multiple shorter threads.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Excellent, what is your address so I can get some driving directions?
Also, I assume you are open on Saturday's, is this correct?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_im only running a cat ....
here are some pics 


















Nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (UberMike)*

In the below pic, isn't the recirc valve on backwards? Engineering-wise, it seems to be installed so that boost works against the design.
I ask because I'm plugging mine in in about 4 hours.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote »_ this thread should be locked / archived because these questions are just getting repeated over and over.

You've just described every thread up here


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_In the below pic, isn't the recirc valve on backwards? Engineering-wise, it seems to be installed so that boost works against the design.
I ask because I'm plugging mine in in about 4 hours.








[
 huh ???? backwards ????


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*








































[/QUOTE]

what color is this...i need to paint my car and i LOVE this color...if ne1 could tell me or suggest a color ALMOST the same as this that would b great....(and yes i know this is a turbo thread i just needed to ask this)


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (2.Quick)*



2.Quick said:


> So its bettery to just run a DV instead of a Blow off valve on a Vr?[/QUOTE
> 
> nice clean car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

It is backwards the flow is supposed to go from the bottom to side not side to bottom. I flipped mine but it didn't really make a noticable difference.


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_
what color is this...i need to paint my car and i LOVE this color...if ne1 could tell me or suggest a color ALMOST the same as this that would b great....(and yes i know this is a turbo thread i just needed to ask this

Don't know what color that is but I agree it is nice. The engine bay shot with the matching intercooler piping looks good too.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (bob4me2see)*

it is vw code lc5s only available on the pheaton . i just painted the intake mani to match too .


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_


2.Quick said:


> So its bettery to just run a DV instead of a Blow off valve on a Vr?[/QUOTE
> 
> nice clean car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






2.Quick said:


> Thanks Man!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (2.Quick)*

Ok quick question..I talked to Chris from c2 over the WF weekend he told me its not necessary to run an egt gauge..or an air fuel ratio gauge due the fact the kit is chip tunned..So i bought a boost gauge an oil presure gauge..do you guys think thats good?? Oh yeah i forgot to ask Chris but dose the kit come with spark plugs??
Oh and to BlueVRT..I was the kid in the DJD T-shirt u asked bout the burnout car this year....who was drooling over you car...I just gotta say that thing is fu*king gorgeous...I regret not asking you to fire it up for me...


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Ok quick question..I talked to Chris from c2 over the WF weekend he told me its not necessary to run an egt gauge..or an air fuel ratio gauge due the fact the kit is chip tunned..So i bought a boost gauge an oil presure gauge..do you guys think thats good?? Oh yeah i forgot to ask Chris but dose the kit come with spark plugs??
Oh and to BlueVRT..I was the kid in the DJD T-shirt u asked bout the burnout car this year....who was drooling over you car...I just gotta say that thing is fu*king gorgeous...I regret not asking you to fire it up for me...









Yeah, don't think you will need any more gauges. I am hooking my a/f gauge up regardless because I bought it and can't return it. Plus, it will look shi*ty without a 3rd gauge in my pod. 
And yes, the kit comes with plugs.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (2.Quick)*

what about turbosmarts dualport bov/dv
Frank


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (fvdub00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_what about turbosmarts dualport bov/dv
Frank

What about it?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

Ok...cool, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*

what are the chances of getting red hoses changed to blue so it matches the jazzy??


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (nOOb)*

Ask them when you buy the kit. Doubt it would be a problem since the kit at Waterfest had all red hoses.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

I see everyone wants a bov for the kit why not that so u won't get cel
_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
What about it?

frank


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (fvdub00)*

I'm not exaclty positive, so don't quote me, but the BOV has nothing to do with a CEL. The CEL comes from you unplugging the O2 sensor to let it idle smoothly. The reason you do not want a BOV with the kit is because it is chip tuned, so when the computer reads how much air is going into the engine, the chip decides how much gas it needs to give. By dumping the metered air (metered air = air that has been accounted for by the chip) you will be running really rich for that time inbetween shifts and whatnot. This will cause the car to run like sh*t. 
You can run a BOV but you will have to have it tuned properly after the kit is installed. Essentially, there is no point in running a BOV with this kit.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

The reason for the CEL at this time is as a result of unplugging the O2 sensor. The reason to unplug the O2 sensor is outlined below.
We have accomplished with both the OBDI and the *NEW* MKIV C2 software not having to unplug the sensor. We are still working to implement this into the OBDII software, and hope to have an update available in the very near future.

*O2 Sensors Explained*
This applies to all cars that have 'narrowband' o2 sensors and were naturally aspirated from the factory.
O2 loop control is great. It keeps the mix right at ~14.7 afr. A narrowband sensor is in-capable of being used to control to specific afr. Its response is like that of a 
switch, high=rich and low=lean.
This good for mileage and good for emissions. Typically at zero boost/vac (WOT on a NA engine) you want to see AFR in the range of 12.5 to 13.5 for best power.
In order to achieve this O2 control loop needs to be disabled; otherwise we would have the ecu attempting to reach 14.7 afr.
Simple, ecu goes 'open loop' at full throttle and only at WOT as this is the only time we want the mixture richer than ~14.7. 
Now add some boost.
Part throttle vacuum cruising around: No problem. We want 14.7 afr for good mileage and drivability. Plug in the sensor, O2 control loop does its job. Just as expected.
Full throttle: No problem. Hit the gas. O2 loop is disabled and the fueling you need is already programmed in. Figure ~12.0 afr at full boost. 
Part Throttle AND boost: Problem. Go to say 2/3 throttle.You have a 12psi spring in your waste gate, so 2/3 throttle will give you say 5psi. O2 loop is active and the sensor is plugged in, what's your afr? The ecu is reaching for 14.7.
But you want ~12's afr under boost right?
This is why we ask folks to unplug the o2 sensor.
If you never see boost at part throttle, leave the sensor plugged in.
So how do you get the fuel you need when ecu is trying to take it away?
*Best solution:* disable the o2 loop when in boost.
How could anyone do that?
*Sure fire way 1:* Unplug the o2 sensor, no more o2 control loop. The entire fuel table better be 'dead on' because there is no control loop to make up for sloppy tuning. 
*Sure fire way 2:* Re-Write the CODE to disable the o2 control loop at the right time. This is VERY difficult.
We have written o2 loop control into our obd1 code. (i.e. full emissions legal on your 300whp Turbo VR6) Just a heads-up for those folks that don't know 
why I would ask you to unplug the 02 sensor.
Jeffrey Atwood
C2Motorsports
Edit: 
This note primarily applies to Stock ecu on cars made BEFORE the mk4's hit the road. The ME7.x ecu has a wideband sensor and full afr control as 'standard' (ever seen a chipped 1.8T afr curve? it’s dead flat and goes rich near redline)
Standalone guys: ALL the good systems have o2 loop control. The BETTER systems have wideband o2 loop control.
(You guys have zero excuses for poor tuning) 



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:02 AM 7-20-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (C2Motorsports)*

Can't wait for the new OBDII chip.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
frank


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (fvdub00)*

Just dropped off my Kinetic VR6T Cabby today to have my intercooler piping done, as well as full 3" Turbo Back exhaust! I cant wait to get it back!


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_Just dropped off my Kinetic VR6T Cabby today to have my intercooler piping done, as well as full 3" Turbo Back exhaust! I cant wait to get it back!

Awesome!! And if you dont mind, roughly how much are you paying for the exhaust? You don't have to answer, but I was considering doing a full 3" with a High Flow cat (need it to be streetable) but I was hearing outrageous pricing.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (mk2driver)*

WOW that IC is freaking HUGE.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (.:VRT:.)*

It's gonna be about $600 or so without the muffler, im doing only one resonator, it will be a 3" Magnaflow muffler with a 3" turno down tip. He is making me a brand new 3" downpipe, 3" test pipe so I can remove and put a Cat in there as well, new Wastegate dump tube, 3" SS piping, the whole works.
Yea what can I say, it is big!


















_Modified by mk2driver at 3:09 PM 7-20-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Oh and to BlueVRT..I was the kid in the DJD T-shirt u asked bout the burnout car this year....who was drooling over you car...I just gotta say that thing is fu*king gorgeous...I regret not asking you to fire it up for me...








 nice meeting you ... the kit comes with plug but if you ever need to replace them just remember never go with stock plugs on a turbo car go a heat range colder


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*

Got it!


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (C2Motorsports)*

Re-writing open and closed loop codes? Now that is game! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And just to be picky and give you some $hit cause I'm jealous of your skills.......Open loop is not ONLY achieved at WOT








Big ups to you guys though, that is some serious hard work.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (GTI's-RMe)*

Ok a few more questions bout the kit...First off is the kit supposed to come with new bolts for the exhaust manifold?? And are the 4 Longer black allen head nuts for the downpipe connection to the turbo?...Also is there supposed to be a gasket for the downpipe to the turbo..??...Im wondering because I have none of these..


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*

Nio gasket to from the dp to the turbo. I went to a local auto parts store and bought gasket material, $.09 an inch and made my own. It works just as good.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

what bout the allen bolts..and the exhausht manifold bolts??


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (C2Motorsports)*

I'll be buying a kit once the ODBII software is updated. I look forward to it! 
Good stuff, great thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*

there are no new bolts for the manifold and no you do not need a gasket for the dp/turbo


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_and no you do not need a gasket for the dp/turbo 

You say this, but how come? To be safe, I went to my local auto parts store and picked up some gasket material. Think it was $.09 an inch. I just traced it and installed it anyway. Can't hurt, ya know...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (crazykidbig58)*

Out of the 6 allen head bolts (2 small, 4 large)...Can sombody tell me what they are supposed to hold togther?


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

import night is this upcoming friday im putting a 3 in side exit with straight pipe going to 8 pounds and actually have a clutch that doesnt spin so im hoping to hit 12s i might run on slicks not sure yet is anyone else beating there cars up on the track


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_import night is this upcoming friday im putting a 3 in side exit with straight pipe going to 8 pounds and actually have a clutch that doesnt spin so im hoping to hit 12s i might run on slicks not sure yet is anyone else beating there cars up on the track

hahaha hit 12's with 8lbs of boost? are you kidding?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_hahaha hit 12's with 8lbs of boost? are you kidding?

you do realize that there are mk3s hitting 12s that are NA...
power isnt the only way to hit low times.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
you do realize that there are mk3s hitting 12s that are NA...
power isnt the only way to hit low times.

HAHAHA Points and


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_
hahaha hit 12's with 8lbs of boost? are you kidding?

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Out of the 6 allen head bolts (2 small, 4 large)...Can sombody tell me what they are supposed to hold togther?

The 4 large ones are to mount the downpipe to the turbo. (I suggest anti-sieze) The two small ones mount the wastegate to the exhaust manifold.
My kit was missing the other two bolts for the bottom wastegate flange. :-( I also made a gasket for my DP-turbo connection. I got a sheet of high temp material for like $14 at autozone. (this sheet would make around 12 gaskets!)
I'm now wondering how to turn up the boost on the kit? Is there an easy way to up it in small increments?


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

if you put a 3inch side exit with straight 3" from the downpipe your boost will raise without changing the spring

i ran 7.25 spring and put on a 3" straight out and hit 9.5 psi on a 7.25 wastegate spring


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_if you put a 3inch side exit with straight 3" from the downpipe your boost will raise without changing the spring

i ran 7.25 spring and put on a 3" straight out and hit 9.5 psi on a 7.25 wastegate spring


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*

Max98069....About that 7.25 spring...when you first installed it you were having problems with boost spikes werent you?......Whats was causing that ...and is everything running smooth now?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote »_if you put a 3inch side exit with straight 3" from the downpipe your boost will raise without changing the spring

LMAO! I can think of 1 miiiiiiiiiiiillion ways to do that cheaper. Way number 1.... buy the 9.25 spring....


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_you do realize that there are mk3s hitting 12s that are NA...
power isnt the only way to hit low times.

and they are running fully gutted cars, and like 4.24 r&p with crazy drag slicks... so are we compairing apples to apples or apples to oranges?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_if you put a 3inch side exit with straight 3" from the downpipe your boost will raise without changing the spring

i ran 7.25 spring and put on a 3" straight out and hit 9.5 psi on a 7.25 wastegate spring
 sounds like some minor spikage ? boost is conrtolled byt the pressure in the exhaust manifold via wastegate . in lamens terms the exhaust has nothing to do with boost levels and having a more free flowing exhaust system will not cause you to see more boost .


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Quick question, why is it said its unsafe to run lightened UD pullys when going turbo? When the 1.8T guys are putting them on thier cars.?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_Quick question, why is it said its unsafe to run lightened UD pullys when going turbo? When the 1.8T guys are putting them on thier cars.?

Short answer:
Tortional harmonics...
The stock pulley(s) have a dampening affect on crankshaft's
torsional vibrations. 
Adding power increases the magnitude of this vibration.
Going with lightweight pulleys reduces the dampening effects.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

ok so its only bad cause of increased engine vibration? or did i misunderstand?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (2.Quick)*

On a scale of 1-10 (1 being the worst and 10 the best), what would readers of this post say that your overall satisfaction with the kit and its durability have been? What have been the most common problems, and have you had any trouble remedying them?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

I've got close to 4k on my setup now. I am actually taking it to the track tonight. The only problem I have is a personal problem. Once I saw the power from this kit, I need more! This kit is great, and for the price you really really cannot go wrong. When you buy the kit you will be in love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a







to Kinetic for bring us such a good kit at such a low price.


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

what the fats anyone has seen the kinetic or c2 turbo do at the track stage one or two. What kind of time people are getten.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

8-10psi low 13s with a 103-106mph trap.
15-22psi low 13s to low 12s with a 110-118mph trap.
Of course you could run better with drag radials, slicks, or simply practice, but those are the times I would tell someone to expect.
With a mk2 vr6T your looking at ~500lbs less weight so take another half a second off the times.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

By the way, my only track time to date is a [email protected] w/2.4 60ft', running 10psi in 1st and 2nd gear and then 18psi for the rest. Then I broke 3rd gear


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ in lamens terms the exhaust has nothing to do with boost levels and having a more free flowing exhaust system will not cause you to see more boost .









My friend used to have a turbo accord and when he got the downpipe and exhaust installed he boosted well over what he normally did and blew it up.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_
hahaha hit 12's with 8lbs of boost? are you kidding?

u want me to fax u the time slip? i ran a low 13.1 already at only 6lbs 2.5in full exhaust full interior slippin clutch and bald azennas maybe ill try and hit a 12 second pass at 6 lbs just for you.


----------



## dubsouth (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Short answer:
Tortional harmonics...
The stock pulley(s) have a dampening affect on crankshaft's
torsional vibrations. 
Adding power increases the magnitude of this vibration.
Going with lightweight pulleys reduces the dampening effects.

-Jeffrey Atwood

 

Would this have the same effect with a "lighted and balance" crank with the stock pulleys?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
With a mk2 vr6T your looking at ~500lbs less weight so take another half a second off the times.

That is what I like to hear....


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_I've got close to 4k on my setup now. I am actually taking it to the track tonight. The only problem I have is a personal problem. Once I saw the power from this kit, I need more! This kit is great, and for the price you really really cannot go wrong. When you buy the kit you will be in love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a







to Kinetic for bring us such a good kit at such a low price.

Glad to hear some + feedback. Hope I have similar success when my kit gets installed in the next week or so.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_On a scale of 1-10 (1 being the worst and 10 the best), what would readers of this post say that your overall satisfaction with the kit and its durability have been? What have been the most common problems, and have you had any trouble remedying them? 
 10 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the kit is awesome 


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_ok so its only bad cause of increased engine vibration? or did i misunderstand?
 yes vibration can increase .. i have been running my vrt kit for over 12,000 mile the whole time with unerdrive pullies and have had no problems .


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

yes vibration can increase .. i have been running my vrt kit for over 12,000 mile the whole time with unerdrive pullies and have had no problems . 
[/QUOTE]
So no problems? Because i have neuspeeds lightened and underdrive pullys and my buddies with their modified 1.8Ts are runnin lightened UD pullies as well so i couldnt understand why they're going with them and seeing gains and everyone is like NO WAY for a VRT.


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_yes vibration can increase .. i have been running my vrt kit for over 12,000 mile the whole time with unerdrive pullies and have had no problems . 


So no problems? Because i have neuspeeds lightened and underdrive pullys and my buddies with their modified 1.8Ts are runnin lightened UD pullies as well so i couldnt understand why they're going with them and seeing gains and everyone is like NO WAY for a VRT.







[/QUOTE]
Jefnes3 just explained it to you half a page up. With the added power that you get from boosting a VR, it creates more vibration in the crank (as any mod would to any motor, but turboing a VR happens to be quite a gain). If you lighten the piece that dampens that vibration, you're only causing even more vibration. Personally, I like my crank. Hope this helped.


----------



## VRTmonster (Sep 19, 2004)

so will a lightened flywheel have the same effect? as i have a fidanza 6lb. and its wayyyyy light.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (VRTmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRTmonster* »_so will a lightened flywheel have the same effect? as i have a fidanza 6lb. and its wayyyyy light.

Oh, good call! I will be getting a new clutch and I don't want to get a clutch and flywheel setup if this will be an issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
I will be getting a new clutch and I don't want to get a clutch and flywheel setup if this will be an issue.









I would just go with stock flywheel. It has held up on cars making almost twice as much power as I do. I would imagine a lighter weight aluminum flywheel wouldn't be as sturdy, especially with a puck clutch.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

then go with a autotech billet steel flywheel


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

so its friday night and i got my timeslips...
60ft 1.852 1/4 12.655 mph 107.96
with the 6 lb spring in just for the haters.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_so its friday night and i got my timeslips...
60ft 1.852 1/4 12.655 mph 107.96
with the 6 lb spring in just for the haters.

damn, good times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_so its friday night and i got my timeslips...
60ft 1.852 1/4 12.655 mph 107.96
with the 6 lb spring in just for the haters.








What do you have done to your car?


----------



## VR6 Beast (May 11, 2005)

Hi guys! I was looking through all this but sadly there is nothing for MK4 VR. So could someone answer this please?
- Would the MK3 kit fit the Mk4 VR6?
- Would C2 be able to make up a chip for an MK4 with that turbo set up?
- Or, is the MK4 kit coming out soon??
I hope someone will take the time to answer me back cause no one from Kinetic answered me back when i wrote to them!
thanx


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

other than turbo a lsd and act clutch are the only real big mods


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Beast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Beast* »_Hi guys! I was looking through all this but sadly there is nothing for MK4 VR. So could someone answer this please?
- Would the MK3 kit fit the Mk4 VR6?
- Would C2 be able to make up a chip for an MK4 with that turbo set up?
- Or, is the MK4 kit coming out soon??
I hope someone will take the time to answer me back cause no one from Kinetic answered me back when i wrote to them!
thanx

Couldn't have been looking through all of this because if you were you would have seen that a kit is in the works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Has anyone with this kit done anything horrendous at 6 lbs of boost yet, like thrown a rod, blown a head gasket, piston, or ring land. I'm trying to decide, on my own home grown mk4 setup that I have going here, if I should wait to reduild the engine before boosting, or if I could expect the engine to last another 100K (at 90K right now) before I have the finances to rebuild the bottom end. How many miles to owners of the stage 1 kit on completely stock internals have (mk3 ofcourse), and what are your driving habits. In boost a lot, only when you need it, or perhaps next to never???


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Has anyone with this kit done anything horrendous at 6 lbs of boost yet, like thrown a rod, blown a head gasket, piston, or ring land. I'm trying to decide, on my own home grown mk4 setup that I have going here, if I should wait to reduild the engine before boosting, or if I could expect the engine to last another 100K (at 90K right now) before I have the finances to rebuild the bottom end. How many miles to owners of the stage 1 kit on completely stock internals have (mk3 ofcourse), and what are your driving habits. In boost a lot, only when you need it, or perhaps next to never???

Well, totally bone stock internals on a 93 Corrado. I honestly think it's the original headgasket even. 146,xxx miles. I've had the kit on for about 1000 miles now and have been into boost and up to 6500 rpms many times. I also happen to have a lightened flywheel and the turn2 alu crank pulley. Many folks say that the engine will shred itself, but it currently purs like a kitten. No strange noises, no torn mounts, thrown rods, etc... I don't drive it like an idiot, but it seems pretty foolproof at this boost/horsepower level.
edit: page 53 pwn3d


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i take mine to 7 frequently and drive it like its not mine im prob going on 1500 hasnt broke yet im expecting it to though. i didnt know u could drive a boosted car not in boost, i cant anyhow


----------



## Erakem (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

quick question. I'am running 8psi In my car. but when I have full boost my boost gauge only reads 5psi? why is this?


----------



## VR6 Beast (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
Couldn't have been looking through all of this because if you were you would have seen that a kit is in the works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I know about that but the question was, is it gonna come out any time soon cause they've been saying for a while that it is gonna come out! That is why i wonder if there are a lot of different things on an MK4 cause it is taking so long. Anyway, if someone see my post, just let me know about those questions I previously asked, especially if it is someone from C2 or Kinetic!!


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

nice these vrt kits are doing good cany wait to build mines! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*

i drive mine like i stole it 3/7 days a week and the only thing ive had a problem with is motor mounts(mk2 vr6 turbo) and replaced a set of spark plug wires.

if you own this kit and are afraid of breaking something you should sell it and buy something with a warranty.


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

did you strip the inside of your car and use drag radials?
i ran my car mk2 vrt and ran a 13.3 on 6psi with drag radials and stock clutch and diff it was 90 degrees out and the humidty was 49% 

thats a sick time for the power to weight for your car


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

Would it phisically fit a Mk1 Golf?? I may be trading my Rallye for a Mk1 VR6, and I'm used to FI by now...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Yorldi)*

It's already been done


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

back seats removed , i was on slicks it was mid 80s like 79% humidity damn pennsylvania weather sucks


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

i think i could do about the same if i had slicks on 7.25 psi
but id probably have to bring a extra tranny with me not just extra axles


----------



## Streamline Vr6 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (max98069)*

So does anyone have the stage 2 yet. Im just wondering if anybody has any feedback on it?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Streamline Vr6)*

Not the one directly from Kinetic, but I'm running an FMIC and 9.5psi.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Not the one directly from Kinetic, but I'm running an FMIC and 9.5psi.

Nice what are your hp numbers? Also, you run the track yet?


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Not the one directly from Kinetic, but I'm running an FMIC and 9.5psi.

same here. about 9.5 psi with FMIC (atp piping, street imports core)
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Nope no numbers yet the local dyno is tied up until the end of August


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

my car has been acting a lil funny the past couple days . ive been very easy on it for the last week or 2 . it seems to be lacking a lil power . i've cheacked all over for boost leaks and found nothing . it kinda feels like its surging a lil but under boost it climbs right to 8 psi and holds . im starting to think my fuel pump may be on its way out ive got about 99k on the car . anyone else have any similar issues ?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

I'm buying the VR manifold from kinetic today for a DIY turbo kit and I've selected a gt3571 journal bearing turbo, which, on the garrett website appears to be a match made in heaven for the vr6. However, although on the garrett website the turbine housing is a divided t3 flange style housing, on other sites such as atpturbo.com it appears to be a t4 divided flange with the exact same specs. WTF? Which one is right? And... will the manifold ONLY accept a t3 style flange?


----------



## OldSkoolDubbin (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

i have a 93 rado slc motor with a distributor...would i have to convert to coil pack to do this kit?


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (OldSkoolDubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldSkoolDubbin* »_i have a 93 rado slc motor with a distributor...would i have to convert to coil pack to do this kit?

Yup, I'm in the same boat. It kinda sucks but it's just how it goes. Unless you want to go and get a custom chip made from C2.


_Modified by GTI's-RMe at 1:03 AM 8-3-2005_


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (GTI's-RMe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI’s-RMe* »_
Yup, I'm in the same boat. It kinda sucks but it's just how it goes. Unless you want to go and get a custom chip made from C2.

_Modified by GTI's-RMe at 1:03 AM 8-3-2005_

Not just a conversion to coil pack. Make sure you convert to 1995 OBD1 specs, or 1996-99 OBD2 specs (that's what I did). My 1st hint is that you get the harness from a passat VR.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote »_manifold ONLY accept a t3 style flange?

No it's prep'd for a larger snail. You should be ok with a T4, dbl check with Kinetic though.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

under WOT in 2nd and 3rd gear, at about 4500-5000 rpms, the car stumbles a bit. could this be because the BOV isn't rerouted? i know i am running rich from it, but i didn't know if the stumbling could be caused by it aswell.
anyone have a solution for me? i can't figure out a way to get my atp piping rerouteable to the intake tube of the kinetic kit.








~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

I thought I posted this before but here you go.








http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BOV
See if they have the Greddy crush gasket for $1 when you order it. Go to the hardware store and by two nutz and boltz with lock washers. Then go to NAPA or some such and by 2' or so of 1" I.D. radiator hose or bring the stuff Kinetic used to show them what you need. If the hose is pinching when you try to bend it back to the inlet spigget on the upper intake tube, then go to Home Depot and grab a copper 1" 90 fitting from the plumbing section to make the turn back down to the inlet, and a couple extra small coupler to fasten the rad hose onto the fitting.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 11:34 AM 8-3-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

wow, i totally forgot you posted that before. thanks man! does my problem sound fixable with a reroute?
~Andrew
edit: would this diverter valve work with it?


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 11:40 AM 8-3-2005_


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_
Not just a conversion to coil pack. Make sure you convert to 1995 OBD1 specs, or 1996-99 OBD2 specs (that's what I did). My 1st hint is that you get the harness from a passat VR.









Or leave the motor alone and install a Split Second module to control fuel delivery. I'm leaving in my 268's as well. There will be some tweaking involved to prevent lean conditions at low rpm. I'll post results whenever I get my car back.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote »_wow, i totally forgot you posted that before. thanks man! does my problem sound fixable with a reroute?

If it's in between shift or under hard excelleration it's probably something to do with the valve. 1st of all the OEM valve isn't very sturdy, 2nd you've got it mounted not to re-route the way it should be, and 3rd make sure it's mounted in the right orientation, flow should enter the bottom and exit the side. I just posted some info on vavles over in the in the FI section.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2092585
Read that article I posted about the valves and take a look at how the OEM vavle is put together.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 1:07 PM 8-3-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

vrt, do you have a pic of how yours is situated? i am trying to get a mental image before i go buying stuff. so far i know i need a new diverter valve with 1" inlet and outlet, 1" ID radiator hose, and the greddy adapter with gasket. what direction do you have your valve pointing (not talking about orientation of in/out, but the actualy direction it is pointing in the engine bay)?
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

It will look just like this.
http://www.swankhouse.com/swan...5.jpg
Except it'll be a D/V with that flange I posted above mounted on the ATP piping.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

hmmmm, i am gonna have to do some adjusting then i guess.
thanks for the help. i am off to go shopping








~Andrew


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

alright, i got that adapter plate flange ordered, but they didn't have the gasket. any idea where to get one of those from?
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Call Greddy or go to their website and find a local distributer. The shop down the street from me pulled one from one of the Type S boxes he had in stock and sold it to me for a buck.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

So tonight I was running pretty hard with an 03 Maxima. IT was from a stop light and I banged first and 2nd gear up through about 5k RPMs into 3rd. The my CEL started flashing. This has happened to me before, but usually it stops flashing after a minute or less. Tonight, it stayed flashing. I even went and got dinner, ate at the sub shop, and when I came out and started her up it was still flashing but then after about 20 seconds of idle it stopped flashing. Any idea what the problem could be? I plan on running her at the track next Wednesday, but I don't want to have any problems as the track is 1hr+ away. Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Does anyone have any idea what the equivalents of the garrett gt3571 journal bearing turbo are in other, less expensive brands like turbonetics or master power...? Or perhaps even where I could find a chart or something?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Random misfire. I would guarantee it. Not a big deal unless you literally FEEL it running differently or roughly.
BTW did you beat the Nissan or what?!?!


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:43 PM 8-3-2005_


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Does anyone have any idea what the equivalents of the garrett gt3571 journal bearing turbo are in other, less expensive brands like turbonetics or master power...? Or perhaps even where I could find a chart or something?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Killed the Nissan. His wife/girlfriend was laughing histarically, and I know why. Her husband was getting killed by a Jetta!!! I love it when people don't think Jettas are fast. It makes it so much better.








Can't wait to do my front mount and push out 9 - 10 boost. Then I will rip.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

got my kinetic manfiold today, I LOVE IT SO NICE.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

quick question, on the intake tube, there are 2 "nipples" for lack of a better word. does it matter which one i hook the DV up to? one of them is already hooked up going back into the engine. just curious if i could swap them around to make the distance from DV to intake tube shorter.
~Andrew
edit: i am just full of questions today! my intake tube is connected to the engine block with a fabbed bracket. is this neccessary? i don't see it in any of kinetic's pics, and it is blocking the path my DV hose will need to take back to the intake tube's nipple.
edit 2: (sorry guys, just trying to learn stuff) i noticed that the nipple on my intake tube that IS connected goes to the engine, but it has a part there that isn't shown on the kinetic website's installed pictures. anyone help me out on what it is...
my engine. notice the part circled in red:









and this is a pic from kinetic's site. noticed the part circled in red:









_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 8:24 AM 8-4-2005_


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 8:30 AM 8-4-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Random misfire. I would guarantee it. Not a big deal unless you literally FEEL it running differently or roughly.
BTW did you beat the Nissan or what?!?!

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:43 PM 8-3-2005_


How do I go about fixing it tho?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote »_ does it matter which one i hook the DV up to?

Nope they both go to the same place.

_Quote »_How do I go about fixing it tho?

You can check for the usual, cracked pack, plug gap, try switching plugs. Most likely it'll be something you just have to deal with. It's not an actual misfire the sensor just thinks it is.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I see. Probably the plugs because the pack was new from Nov of 2004. Any recommendations for new plugs?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Any recommendations for new plugs? 


NGK BKR6E
C2


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_edit: i am just full of questions today! my intake tube is connected to the engine block with a fabbed bracket. is this neccessary? i don't see it in any of kinetic's pics, and it is blocking the path my DV hose will need to take back to the intake tube's nipple.
edit 2: (sorry guys, just trying to learn stuff) i noticed that the nipple on my intake tube that IS connected goes to the engine, but it has a part there that isn't shown on the kinetic website's installed pictures. anyone help me out on what it is...
my engine. notice the part circled in red:









and this is a pic from kinetic's site. noticed the part circled in red:









_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 8:24 AM 8-4-2005_

_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 8:30 AM 8-4-2005_

~Andrew


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 Beast)*










The MKIV VRT kit is our top priority right now. We are working hard to get it out as quick as possible and as soon as we have have a release date we will let you know.
If you are interested in a kit, email us at http://[email protected]  and we will put you on a waiting list for the kit.
Thanks, Mark


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

mine breaks up ocasionally in 2nd and 3rd but it seems only when its super hot outside.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

NGK BKR6E
C2

Can these be picked up locally, or do I have to order them online?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

NGK BKR6E
C2

What should these plugs be gapped at? Also, what plugs should we run with the #42 C2 Software?? 
Cheers


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
What should these plugs be gapped at? Also, what plugs should we run with the #42 C2 Software?? 
Cheers









My suggestions:
42# tune: run a 7E
On both tunes gap to .022"
-Jeff


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Has anyone upgraded their fuel pump? I was talking to a guy today that said I should see noticeable gains by upgrading. I guess there is a universal pump. Anyone?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

NGK BKR6E
C2
 they are 1 heat range colder than the stock vr plugs which are (NGK BKR5E ) and if you order them through a dealer or whatnot just ask for plugs for a 2003 passat v6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if your running the #42 injectors ( stage 2 c2 fueling ) use the (NGK BKR7E )


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Has anyone upgraded their fuel pump? I was talking to a guy today that said I should see noticeable gains by upgrading. I guess there is a universal pump. Anyone?
 try using the feul pump setup out of a 91 16v jetta gli !!!! it works amazing !!! basically you'll need the pump , the resivoir box , retaining ring , and the 3 screws for it . you can use this inlin with your stock pump . basically this pump sits in a resivoir being filled by your stock pump and works amazing ! check it out ! it will cost you about $250


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Has anyone upgraded their fuel pump? I was talking to a guy today that said I should see noticeable gains by upgrading. I guess there is a universal pump. Anyone?

upgrading a fuel pump on a car that has proper fueling will give 0 gains.
Its only going to help save a motor that the fuel pump cant keep up with the existing demand.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

spent about 2 hours today getting the DV installed. talk about a PITA lol. but, got it done and it works wondefully. no more hesitation in the higher RPMs and WOT. hopefully some increased gas mileage, but only time will tell









sorry for the camera phone pic
















~Andrew


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

what are peoples experiences with dyno tuning the obd 1 (split second) version of this kit. Something the average Chev SB type shop could handle? How is it done?


----------



## BoricuaVR6 (Jan 23, 2003)

Here are pics of our current build-up..
One thing being changed is the oil return line. We are going to use a braided line with screw-type and instead of the rubber hose supplied.
Also, the compressor housing is out for a custom FMIC with a TIAL.
Don't ask about the blue paint... the owner (my neighbor) loves either Fords or Smurfs... that's what he picked...
Anyways, why do you recommend 7s for the 42 tune?

















































_Modified by BoricuaVR6 at 6:20 PM 8-15-2005_


_Modified by BoricuaVR6 at 6:28 PM 8-15-2005_


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (BoricuaVR6)*

why didn't you just dump the return line into the block instead of the oil pan?


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*









also while your there get yourself a metal coolant pipe cause that plastic one will eventually break.


----------



## BoricuaVR6 (Jan 23, 2003)

1. Because the pan came with the kit. Im not using the line that comes with the kit though.
2. Where can I get a metal pipe? I'd MUCH RATHER have one.. even though it still goes to a PLASTIC thermostat housing. Even Porsches have pieces like these in plastic..


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Has anyone seen a dramatic increase in underhood temperatures with the turbo kit?
Has anyone melted anything plastic of importance? (I melted the throttle cable clip on the TB with my Genie headers)
I want this, but in the small confines of the Corrado engine bay, I dont want to be melting things.


----------



## BoricuaVR6 (Jan 23, 2003)

you could easily fab up a heatshield for the exhaust manifold if you wanted to. There's also some heat "blankets" that you can use to cover the exhaust housing too...
In the STi, the stock turbo is LITERALLY right next to the intercooler. So these things are considered VERY often...


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (BoricuaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoricuaVR6* »_1. Because the pan came with the kit. Im not using the line that comes with the kit though.
2. Where can I get a metal pipe? I'd MUCH RATHER have one.. even though it still goes to a PLASTIC thermostat housing. Even Porsches have pieces like these in plastic..

I have a race-shop metal coolant pipe.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

what are the specs on the t3/t4 that the kinetic kit comes with?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Someone else mentioned upgrading to 1995 OBD1 MAF harness.
What is involved in doing this?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

What kind of synthetic oil are you guys running with the turbos...Im running Mobil 1 15w-50 with my car rite now....Im def going to need a thinner oil? What do you guy think is best 10w-30?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

KINETIC!!!
How many miles have you/did you put on the Jetta? Did you at all find the need for a heat shield at the back of the motor at any point?
Anyone with a decent amount of mileage on the kit and some stop N go traffic experience can chime in too.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

mine has been on for 4 years with no problems.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

thanks....
Now, another Q....are you running an IC or no?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

not yet.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

I have no idea if anyone has asked this yet but what aftermarket DV's are you guys running with the kit? I'm thinking of upgrading my soon and just wanna see what others have been running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*

First time at the track tonight. Ran two 14.7's and a 14.8. Does this sound right? 2.5" exhaust with cat (soon to be high flow).


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_First time at the track tonight. Ran two 14.7's and a 14.8. Does this sound right? 2.5" exhaust with cat (soon to be high flow).

seems low to me, but then again i have never been to the track








i am going this weekend though for the Treffen show. wish me luck








~Andrew


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
seems low to me, but then again i have never been to the track








i am going this weekend though for the Treffen show. wish me luck








~Andrew

Good luck! I thought it was low too, but then again, it was my first time. I also still have my cat on the exhaust, so the airflow is fairly restricted. It's fun though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Good luck! I thought it was low too, but then again, it was my first time. I also still have my cat on the exhaust, so the airflow is fairly restricted. It's fun though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i am shooting for low 14's. first time at the track ever. i am running the stg1 9.5psi with i/c and 3" no cat exhaust. we shall see...
~Andrew


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
i am shooting for low 14's. first time at the track ever. i am running the stg1 9.5psi with i/c and 3" no cat exhaust. we shall see...
~Andrew

13's for sure. How do I go about raising my boost? I am running 6 lbs now but I am looking to run higher. 
http://www.2point8t.com/Jetta/...T.mpg
Other Vids from the night. http://www.2point8t.com/Jetta/Track


_Modified by crazykidbig58 at 12:06 PM 8-18-2005_


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i ran a 12.6 at 6 lbs i dont see why any of u couldnt be in 13's


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_First time at the track tonight. Ran two 14.7's and a 14.8. Does this sound right? 2.5" exhaust with cat (soon to be high flow).

what the hell are your 60-foots like must be 2.5 uhh


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_ i ran a 12.6 at 6 lbs i dont see why any of u couldnt be in 13's

what is your car weight and was that with slicks?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
what the hell are your 60-foots like must be 2.5 uhh

Nailed it on the head. 2.5, 2.5, 2.6. Granted this was my frist time, I need to practice.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_13's for sure. How do I go about raising my boost? I am running 6 lbs now but I am looking to run higher. 
http://www.2point8t.com/Jetta/...T.mpg
Other Vids from the night. http://www.2point8t.com/Jetta/Track

_Modified by crazykidbig58 at 12:06 PM 8-18-2005_

swapping in a high rate spring in the wastegate ups the boost. or get a boost controller








~Andrew


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Greetings from Cologne Germany. Here for World Youth Day!! Dropped my car off before I left. Getting a custom FMIC fabricated, and more boost!! 8psi to start, and then when I get back I will be running C2 Stg.II software, 42 Injectors, and then 8.5:1 headgasket spacer and 10psi!!! Cant wait to get back!!








Tschuss!!


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Hey fella's would any of you like to chime in and let me know what type of oil you are running??


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
swapping in a high rate spring in the wastegate ups the boost. or get a boost controller








~Andrew

I see. So it's that simple? Just by getting a new spring? Do I have to go to Tial directly to buy a new spring?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

No ATP and many others sell them.
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=WGT
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=WGT


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_No ATP and many others sell them.
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=WGT
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=WGT

Thanks! Do I need to purchase a big and a little? Also, what is the difference in color?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

No just a small, green is 7.25, blue is 8.75.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_No just a small, green is 7.25, blue is 8.75.

Ok, do they go higher? I am going to be intercooling it so I need like a 12 or maybe 14 (with a boost controller)


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

They do but if your running a EBC there's no point.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

So then are you saying I can run higher than 8.25 lbs with a boost controller? I don't really understand how that works. I thought 8.25 was max.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

all a boost controller does is restrict the pressure going to the wastegate to make it stay open longer and at a higher level of boost. im starting to wonder why you didnt research this stuff more before you bought the kit but if there is one thing that is true its that you learn best by doing stuff yourself.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
Ok, do they go higher? I am going to be intercooling it so I need like a 12 or maybe 14 (with a boost controller)

watch out how much boost you run on the stg.I software. you dont want to run out of injectors!! Anything up to 10psi is safe, but after that youll have to go with bigger injectors, etc...
post pics of your setup once its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale10* »_im starting to wonder why you didnt research this stuff more before you bought the kit but if there is one thing that is true its that you learn best by doing stuff yourself.

Well, that is the attitude I had going into it. I would learn everything as I go along. Like right now I am learning about how the intercooler works so I can make my own kit. The thing about the boost was a quick question I had. I was not prepared to get into it, but because the ball got rolling I figured why stop. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Installed the 32lb injectors last night. After lubing the o-rings with gas/pushing/wiggling multiple times I think I finally got them to seat properly. Took longer than it probably should have but I was very cautious.
Is there any way to know whether I have them seated properly? There is not much room to wiggle them into the fuel rail after first seating them into the head. 
Trying to avoid a gas leak before I get things all back together...


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_Installed the 32lb injectors last night. After lubing the o-rings with gas/pushing/wiggling multiple times I think I finally got them to seat properly. Took longer than it probably should have but I was very cautious.
Is there any way to know whether I have them seated properly? There is not much room to wiggle them into the fuel rail after first seating them into the head. 
Trying to avoid a gas leak before I get things all back together...

If you put anything in your lower intake manifold to block debris, take it out. Then go into the cabin and "bump" the motor over by turning the key to the start position and then off. Do that a few times until the fuel pressurizes and you'll know if you have a leak.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*

I'm not sure if this has been covered yet...but i was reading over the install instructions for fun...and i came across this...
"OBD-1 cars need to have the Split Second box installed."
Does this mean that C2 has not made a chip for the older coil pack VR6's? I have used the split second psc-001 and i'm not impressed by the results and ease of use with the system. It's too complicated and i really don't feel like d&cking around with the fuel maps for hours to make the car run right. I was under the impression that i would be sending my ecu to Jeff and he would be soldering in a socket and popping in a new chip for me...but that statement above found in the install instructions does not suggest that. Anyone have any insight on this?



_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 1:13 AM 8-20-2005_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

the split second option is for dizzy OBD1 cars.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_I have no idea if anyone has asked this yet but what aftermarket DV's are you guys running with the kit? I'm thinking of upgrading my soon and just wanna see what others have been running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_ Anyone have any insight on this?


IM sent.
-Jeff


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_the split second option is for dizzy OBD1 cars.

Anybody know a ballpark of how much the split seconds run? Because obviously the chip is not set up to run on distributor OBD-I motors.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (GTI's-RMe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI’s-RMe* »_Anybody know a ballpark of how much the split seconds run? Because obviously the chip is not set up to run on distributor OBD-I motors.

I think i paid $279 last year for mine. I used it for about 2 days and the turbo took a dump...so it's pretty much brand new...im me if your interested in buying it for a good price


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

new fastest time 12.55 @ 108.9 still stg1 6lb spring


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote »_new fastest time 12.55 @ 108.9 still stg1 6lb spring








I wanna see the slip on this. I'm not buyin'. That's hella fast. I see your in a MKII but man that still seems fast.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 9:42 AM 8-24-2005_


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

60ft 1.739
330 5.175
1/8 8.018
mph 87.38
1000 10.469
1/4 12.554
mph 108.30 

ill sign it in blood if u want
i also had 2 other 12.6s and a 12.7 all at 108 or 109

_Modified by BCeurotrash at 6:45 PM 8-24-2005_


_Modified by BCeurotrash at 6:47 PM 8-24-2005_


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

Alright, I can't get ANYONE to answer this question, so hopefully someone here might have some input. One thing I'm extremely curious about is the reliability of the engine using a head spacer rather than low compression pistons. With a head spacer quench is disturbed and burn efficiency suffers because heat is driven out toward the edges of the pistons, which threatens detonation and your first ring land. In other words, using a head spacer that lowers compression to 8.5:1 may give you a compression ratio of 8.5:1, but the detonation threshold may only be that of a properly lowered 9:1 or higher engine. Furthermore, the lower you make your compression with a head spacer, the worse quench suffers due to the growing distance between the edges of the top of the piston, and the pentroof head of the combustion chamber. I would really like to take the head spacer route due to cost savings, and I haven't heard of any problems from people doing so, but the ideal gas law can't be ignored. About how much reliability can I expect to see from the head gasket method on a VRT? Anyone have major reliability problems from that yet?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

The stage 1 kit was designed for use with a stock motor,
so your ~concern is mute in that case.
There are ~2 basic engine set-ups running the 42# tune.
Forged piston cars runnning 9:1 comp.
Headgasket cars running ~8.5:1 comp. (actually is lower)
Most of the tuning was done on a headgasket car. 
(the ~worst of the 2 casese)
and then verified on a 'piston' car.
and done with ~93 octane pump gas.
Your ~analogy of 'effective' compression ratio may hold some water,
but the tuning has been done to accomodate this.
you mention the 'pentroof' of the combution chamber....
this is NOT in the head of the 12V VR6. There is NO combustion chamber in the HEAD, as its ~flat.
~from MY own personal experience:
The VR6 doesn't suffer the effect you speak of. (HG vs Piston)
nearly as bad as ~proper domed head chamber'd car.
example: the 2L ABA
on a VR6 the timing differnce is almost ~nil (less than ~2deg)
on a 2l ABA the piston motor will 'take' ~8+ deg more timing.
Even so what do you think the knock sensors are for?
Don't you think that if someone's engine BLEW UP
on the tuning they wouldn't be here SCREAMING about it?

I appreciate your concern but you should get out and drive more often.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
I appreciate your concern but you should get out and drive more often.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeffrey Atwood
 hey jeff .. im in the process of building another motor . I'm using the JE forged 9.0:1 , 83 mm pistons ( 3.0 liter . balanced lightened rods ( carillo ) and a balanced crank , and a wrd BV head . i am going to upgrade my stage 1 software to the c2 stage 2 software . will the stage 2 software be fine for this application or should i bring it down to you and have you do some custom programming at the end of the winter ? ps ill be running 42 lb injectors and be looking to run about 14 psi .. also the motor is being moved to the rear of the car


----------



## 94SLCBORICUA (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

I own a 94 SLC and still can't get the box to work. Can you shed some insight, any info will bwe appreciated - Thanks


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (94SLCBORICUA)*

can someone briefly explain the difference between making 8 pounds of boost with a turbo vs a supercharger?
and when i say the difference, i mean is 8 pounds, 8 pounds? or does the way it's made make a diferenence in performence?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (619)*

The turbo makes the 8 pounds of boost without parasititc losses taken from the crankshaft like a supercharger would. The higher you go with boost, the more likely you are to have higher compressor efficiencies with a turbocharger. The exception to this would, ofcourse, be a supercharger that utilizes what would typically be identified as a turbo compressor housing (centrifigal compressor).


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Jefnes3, thanks for your input it has been thankfully taken into consideration. I'll probably go with the head spacer, then I'll eventually get a fully built motor when I'm in a financial position to do so. The pentroof term that I used was the best way that I could describe a typical domed head (which is what I thought the VR was equiped with) because I've heard such a cylinder head described with both terms before. Hopefully my knock sensors will never see too much use, and yes I should get out and drive more, but I'm just a big geek with nothing better to do than sit around and ponder about flame propogation in a modern internal combustion engine.








AND, I have a loving family to support me







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_I'm just a big geek with nothing better to do than sit around and ponder about flame propogation in a modern internal combustion engine.








AND, I have a loving family to support me







. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









That's cool.
~Most engineering issues are an exercise in compromises.
The VR6 is one of the best examples.
What's your background?
engine combustion dynamics is the stuff of PhD's

-Jeff


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_can someone briefly explain the difference between making 8 pounds of boost with a turbo vs a supercharger?
and when i say the difference, i mean is 8 pounds, 8 pounds? or does the way it's made make a diferenence in performence?

The answer to this question largely has to do with the type of supercharger. On the VR6 it can only use (at least until someone does otherwise) the Vortech blower. The nature of this blower is such that boost increases as engine RPMS increase. 8psi on a VF blower is at peak, or redline. The boost builds progressively the faster you go. This is why when you see a VF power curve, its almost identical to a stock curve, just higher.
8psi on a turbo means you see 8psi at 2500rpms or at 6000rpms, it never changes. Now, as to why, I cannot answer that because I dont know. I havent fully grasped the concept of a boost controller or a waste gate spring....I know what their end goals/results are but how they accomplish this end I dont know.
Time to read more.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
8psi on a turbo means you see 8psi at 2500rpms or at 6000rpms, it never changes. Now, as to why, I cannot answer that because I dont know. I havent fully grasped the concept of a boost controller or a waste gate spring....I know what their end goals/results are but how they accomplish this end I dont know.
Time to read more.

Well put. Don't quote me, but I have a better understanding because I installed an 8.75 psi spring tonight in my wastegate. Anyway, the wastegate is bolted to your exhaust manifold. I think it kind of works like a valve. So as soon as there is 8 pounds of pressure on this spring, then it will open up and bleed off anything more. That should explain how it works. If I am wrong, someone correct me. BTW I installed my 8.75 spring and it is insane, I must have gained like 30 to 40 hp.







Can't beat it for a $30 upgrade!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

Sounds like a plausible explanation to me on the wastegate spring....because your right, the wastegate is on the exhaust manifold (forgot). But now, how would those boost controllers work? that still puzzles me.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Me too, they must connect to that threaded area on the end of the wastegate. I was talking to my buddy, and I was telling him how they have min max, like a radio volume control. I think you just manually set it and it will go high or low, keep in mind it will go as low as your spring is I.e. 6psi or 9 psi is you have it set on min, but I think you can go as high as 10 psi over the spring.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif learn something new every day.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

^ thanks guys


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_The answer to this question largely has to do with the type of supercharger. On the VR6 it can only use (at least until someone does otherwise) the Vortech blower. The nature of this blower is such that boost increases as engine RPMS increase. 8psi on a VF blower is at peak, or redline. The boost builds progressively the faster you go. This is why when you see a VF power curve, its almost identical to a stock curve, just higher.


there have been at least one working roots type supercharged vr's. If I remember correctly, New Dimensions made it....but it suffered from bad belt slip, poor traction, and even worse numbers








Also, a centrifugally supercharged engine torque curve is very much unlike a stock vr6 curve, and there is very little "power under the curve" A fixed displacement supercharger (roots or twin screw) is the closest thing to NA, but even they aren't perfect.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (94SLCBORICUA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94SLCBORICUA* »_I own a 94 SLC and still can't get the box to work. Can you shed some insight, any info will bwe appreciated - Thanks
















You have to use a BM or EA box. The OBD1 Coipack software was only written for these two boxes... 


_Modified by A2brb at 9:44 AM 8-25-2005_


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
there have been at least one working roots type supercharged vr's. If I remember correctly, New Dimensions made it....but it suffered from bad belt slip, poor traction, and even worse numbers








Also, a centrifugally supercharged engine torque curve is very much unlike a stock vr6 curve, and there is very little "power under the curve" A fixed displacement supercharger (roots or twin screw) is the closest thing to NA, but even they aren't perfect.

I know about the New Dimensions experiment, it was done on a B4 Passat. And your right, it wasnt too efficient. And "working" in my mind is that there is no belt slip, etc, etc







I do know someone else experimenting with it on a Corrado. We'll how that turns out.
Here is VF's stage one on a Corrado. The torque curve looks almost identical to stock, albeit higher up. And then power curve has a similar nature, though you can see how the power ramps up as boost increases.








Now you compare that to KMS' stage 1 power curve. And you see the virtual immediate increase in power, as the boost is 8psi from first throttle input and remains as such all the way to redline.
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c...o.pdf


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
Here is VF's stage one on a Corrado. The torque curve looks almost identical to stock, albeit higher up. 


the fact that it's sloping upward instead ot plateauing doesn't look different to you?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

it does...but its still similar to stock...thats my only point.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
You have to use a BM or EA box. The OBD1 Coipack software was only written for these two boxes... 

BS box as well.

C2


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
That's cool.
~Most engineering issues are an exercise in compromises.
The VR6 is one of the best examples.
What's your background?
engine combustion dynamics is the stuff of PhD's
-Jeff

Well, I'll just say that I'm an engineering student with a genuine understanding of engine dynamics. It's more than a passion, I gave up reading fiction in high school and read nothing but engine theory related books. My friends definitely think that I'm a geek, but they still ask me for car advice all the time.







Other than that though, I owe my background to my family, I'll be third gen engineer, and I've always had the support of my loving fiance and her daughter. I just try not to lose sight of what's important to me. I LOVE cars, but I love family more.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
The answer to this question largely has to do with the type of supercharger. On the VR6 it can only use (at least until someone does otherwise) the Vortech blower. The nature of this blower is such that boost increases as engine RPMS increase. 8psi on a VF blower is at peak, or redline. The boost builds progressively the faster you go. This is why when you see a VF power curve, its almost identical to a stock curve, just higher.
8psi on a turbo means you see 8psi at 2500rpms or at 6000rpms, it never changes. Now, as to why, I cannot answer that because I dont know. I havent fully grasped the concept of a boost controller or a waste gate spring....I know what their end goals/results are but how they accomplish this end I dont know.
Time to read more.

Given a vortech blower on a VR6 yielding the same compressor efficiency as a typical turbocharger at 8 psi at 6500, the answer to your first question would be that the way the boost is produced does indeed have an effect on the power produced. 
The supercharger requires horsepower taken off the crankshaft to produce boost, which subtracts from the total resulting horsepower. The fact the a supercharger is a positive displacement compressor, however, allows some of this power to be retrieved on the intake stroke because the amount of pressure present in the intake tract exceeds the pressure in the exhaust. This is why valve overlap with a supercharger is not always such a bad thing. However, the parasitic losses still exceed the gains seen on the intake stroke, so power is still lost in turning a blower compressor.
Now with a turbo, on the other hand, thermal energy from spent exhaust gases is used to force the turbine into rotation to produce boost. Contrary to what some may say, this is not what is known as "free horsepower", because you are still taking energy from the engine and using it to power a turbine. The thing that is cool about this however is that the exhaust used to power the turbine would have otherwise been wasted, so it is a utilization of something not normally used. However, therewithin lies a dilema. Turbochargers are the culprits of something evil know as BACKPRESSURE because although exhaust energy can turn the turbine, it can't force itself out of the turbine housing. It is dependent on yet more exhaust energy to force it out. In fact with a turbo, there is general 2.5 times as much pressure in the exhaust than there is in the intake. So, a turbocharger is not a positive displacement compressor (except for certain 80s turbo Indy cars that produced more intake pressure than exhaust pressure) No parisitic loss with a turbo, but no gains on the intake stroke from a positive displacement compressor feature either. But, as far as the required energy used to create boost with a turbo as a posed to a supercharger, you still come out on top with the turbo. THIS is why turbos are the kings when it comes to all out performance.
As if that explanation weren't long enough, here's the answer to the second part of your question. The reason the wastegate can hold boost levels on a turbo (assuming your wastegate is large enough) when the sucker pops open it can bypass enough exhaust gas pressure to deter the exhaust from continuing to spool the turbo to higher boost levels. That's the wastegate in a nutshell. I could say more about how it works but I'm on a time crunch. Choa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

Careful....
the 'typical' 2.5 turbine pressure ratio you speak of
is only typical on OEM stuff with small turbine housings
for ~quick response spool-up and choking response on 
the top end to save the motor from warranty issues.
I am fairly sure that a t3/60-1 on a 1.6L motor
doesn't ever see this sort of exhaust backpressure.

-Jeff


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

how much boost are people running unitercooled i think im bumping it up for import night tomorrow


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Careful....
the 'typical' 2.5 turbine pressure ratio you speak of
is only typical on OEM stuff with small turbine housings
for ~quick response spool-up and choking response on 
the top end to save the motor from warranty issues.
I am fairly sure that a t3/60-1 on a 1.6L motor
doesn't ever see this sort of exhaust backpressure.

-Jeff

Yeah, I know, but there are just way too many details to put about backpressure on one post. That's why I mentioned certain turbo indy cars having the feature of crossover with a turbocharger. Which in essence creates a positive displacement system with a turbocharger. Crossover with a turbocharger = the point at which large horsepower numbers become huge horsepower numbers. Ie. in the 80s indy cars that displaced only 1.6l were commonly seeing 1000 + HP because of crossover at high boost levels via an extremely large turbine housing coupled with insanely high RPM to spool the turbo.


----------



## Streamline Vr6 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

Does anyone have pictures of there intercooler kit from kinetics on the car?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Streamline Vr6)*

It's on their website bro.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

What exhaust to run from the 2.5 DP back?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_What exhaust to run from the 2.5 DP back?

I am running a Techtonic 2.5" catback. I know you asked dp back, but this is all I have. I plan on getting their high flow cat very soon. 
To the guy that asked about bumping up the boost, I am unintercooled running 9 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

id like to know TT opinions.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
the fact that it's sloping upward instead ot plateauing doesn't look different to you?









The points of concavity change in the RPM band are almost identical to stock. I think that may be what he is referring to. The point at which the acceleration of power goes from + to - (when the graph becomes concave down) is the same, whereas on a built low compresion turbo motor it may have been 1000 RPM later and had a much steeper tangent after the point of concavity change.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

there is more information on this one page than my brain could handle. awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
I am running a Techtonic 2.5" catback. I know you asked dp back, but this is all I have. I plan on getting their high flow cat very soon. 
To the guy that asked about bumping up the boost, I am unintercooled running 9 psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









how do you like the tt exhaust, at the moment i'm running a 3" straight exhaust, no cat, no nothing, it's nice but too loud. how's your sound/flow?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (speedesign)*

Im also running the same TT exhuast..with a borla..and it sounds pretty nice...Its not loud if thats what you getting at...Sounds normal untill u hit boost and then u just hear the turbo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## isaacgti (Aug 29, 2005)

The kinetic kit sure sounds like fun to drive, too bad all versions of the kit have not had the same care given to them. They sell a version for the early 1992 vr6 w/ distributor that they have spent no time tuning, they just send a program to load into the split second ftc1 that they thought would work because it works on the OBDI w/ coil packs. I can tell you all from personal experience that the car won't even idle on the software they give you in the distributor kit. Kinetic says that before they sell the distributor kit they tell everyone that it comes with an untuned program for the split second box, I was not told a word about the program not working until a week after my first conversation with kinetic about my car not responding to their programming. The only support I got from kinetic was to be told to pay a dyno having speed shop how ever much to tune it, or buy a wideband and tune it on the street. Cheers, kinetic for selling something you never tuned and for your willingness to stand behind all.. versions of your vrt kit.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (speedesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedesign* »_
how do you like the tt exhaust, at the moment i'm running a 3" straight exhaust, no cat, no nothing, it's nice but too loud. how's your sound/flow?

Sounds damn good. It is not too loud and it is not too quiet. I'll do a vid for you after dinner. Unfortunately it will be a still video with some revs. If I can get someone to tape me doing a driveby, then we might be in business. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit:: For humility purposes I wasn't going to post this in this thread, but here is a vid of my first time at the track the other night. It was my best run of the evening on 6 PSI. I bumped the car up to 9 PSI so I will be back soon. You can kind of hear my car in the vid. 
http://www.2point8t.com/Jetta/...T.mpg


_Modified by crazykidbig58 at 6:34 PM 8-29-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

As promised, my short vid of my exhaust.
2.5" TT catback on my Kinetic powered VRT.


----------



## VR6exy98 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Let me go change my pants...... Very sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (VR6exy98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6exy98* »_Let me go change my pants...... Very sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, thanks. But honestly, do you think it sounds good? I personnaly love it, can't really tell there is a turbo under the hood through my exhaust. There are some SRT-4's in town that you can hear from like 1800 miles away. The exhaust on those things just gives it away. Is anyone else running an aftermarket exhuast with their Kinetic kit?


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

cool kids run no exhaust


----------



## -blownvr6mk3- (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

i have a 2.5in. straight pipe nothin else just a pipe out the side! lol


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YuenglingMike67* »_cool kids run no exhaust









Poor kids use their daily driver as their toy and need to pass emissions.


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

u shoulda got it inspected then put the turdbo on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
emissions, whats that


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*hey*

hey, Is the KINETIC motor sport mk4 downpipe out yet? if so please contact me


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

i am running a straight 3" pipe from the downpipe (no cat) into a magnaflow muffler. here is a quick vid (taken on my digi cam, sorry lol)
http://portfolio.iu.edu/rjester/100_1821.sized.MOV
http://portfolio.iu.edu/rjester/100_1826.sized.MOV
~Andrew


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YuenglingMike67* »_cool kids run no exhaust









i 2nd that
haha thats how we roll in the burgh


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

and yes BC's car is as fast as he states http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
he spent like 1/2 of what i did and he is faster


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

Been reading since the start.... i'll get one some day.
Oh yes, it will be mine..... it will be mine.
If you guys keep taunting me enough I just might splurge and put the rest of what I need on the little plastic rectangular shaped thing that gives me extra money that I don't have.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

MORE VIDEOS


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_i am running a straight 3" pipe from the downpipe (no cat) into a magnaflow muffler. here is a quick vid (taken on my digi cam, sorry lol)
http://portfolio.iu.edu/rjester/100_1821.sized.MOV
http://portfolio.iu.edu/rjester/100_1826.sized.MOV
~Andrew

I love the birds chirping in the background....








-Jeff


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_I love the birds chirping in the background....








-Jeff

LOL...didn't even notice until you said something. twas a nice quiet sunday morning at 8am...until some jackass in a vrt came rioting through the local park








~Andrew


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

im trying to get ahold of the video of my 12.6 ill post it if i can get my friend to upload it and send it to me


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_im trying to get ahold of the video of my 12.6 ill post it if i can get my friend to upload it and send it to me


Is your 12.6 car an MKII?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I noticed while putting in the 36# injectors the other night that it does not have two slots in the injector body like the OEM injectors do. The C2 injectors only have one slot for the injector clips. This slot seems to be too far away from the fuel rail to fit the clip on to the injector and fuel rail simultaneously. Do I need to buy differnet/larger clips to secure the injectors?



_Modified by A2brb at 7:36 PM 8-30-2005_


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

its actually 12.5s now still at 6lbs and yes


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_its actually 12.5s now still at 6lbs and yes

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








when we go to the track i'll let u drive mine.. lol


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

haha sounds good im not guaranteeing a stock diff will withstand what im going to put your car through though lol


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

the injectors work you just got to spin them. have all the plugs facing one another.


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_
hahaha hit 12's with 8lbs of boost? are you kidding?


i was looking through back pages what ever happened to this guy haha he never said anything else about me running 12s after. i think its even better that it was at 6lbs







haters


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_







haters 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_

i was looking through back pages what ever happened to this guy haha he never said anything else about me running 12s after. i think its even better that it was at 6lbs







haters 

haha f the haters is right..


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

can i get a quick guestamate of what a reasonable shop will charge for install


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (619)*

i think kinetic charges like $800-1000 or something like that


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_

i was looking through back pages what ever happened to this guy haha he never said anything else about me running 12s after. i think its even better that it was at 6lbs







haters 

^ Seems that he is back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
^ Seems that he is back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_i think kinetic charges like $800-1000 or something like that

if you are in the PA area i'll install it for 500$


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

well 1000 miles on the car and its running hard....
still writeing and re-writing maps...
got one flat spot to iron out...aside from that....
WOW


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

so, are you guys using 93 or 91 octane?
runnung OK on 91?


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_
The Turbo is on a throttle position response. So when RPM's and throttle are needed! BOOST is there! The engine is stock except for the VRT kit and Custom exhaust!

can some explain this a little better, i'm have the comprehension of a 2yr old


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_so, are you guys using 93 or 91 octane?
runnung OK on 91?

Im pretty sure that the chip is designed for 93.


----------



## LibtekVr6 (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: (VR6225)*

Runs fine on 91. I am using 94 when I can access some, I find that the car is running even better!
J-F


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6225)*

The chip is designed for 93 ocatne..Mr. Atwood told me In person...So Im def 100% sure..


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Out here ( AZ ) the highest octane we have is 91. So what do we do? Im purchasing the kit soon so i need to know. Do i add a bottle of octane booster every fil up of 91 or what?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (2.Quick)*

I have a ~low octane version of the 30# tune available....
I don't reccomend it unless you ~NEED it. It fairly conservative
(in terms of ignition timing) . Very close to stock off boost.
(not ~snappy like a chipped car should be)
Take some vag-com logs and see where you're at before you
panic. If you need ~less timing, I've got it.
Other fixes: 
Install an IC
Keep to the ~original 6 psi boost
Try to run 93 octane.
The only 'real' fix is to run less ignition advance.
The downside is less power when conditions are good
for the 'stock' version.

-Jeff
P.S. : 
Its Ironic that folks are requesting/needing a MORE conservative
tune now. The 'haters' ~3 years ago complained
my tuning wasn't agressive enough for 'real' power.



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 8:10 PM 9-4-2005_


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_The Turbo is on a throttle position response. So when RPM's and throttle are needed! BOOST is there! 

can someone explain this, when does boost kick in?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_Out here ( AZ ) the highest octane we have is 91. So what do we do? Im purchasing the kit soon so i need to know. Do i add a bottle of octane booster every fil up of 91 or what?

Im not 100% but I believe that octane boost only gains you a few points on lower grade gasoline, I dont think it can help 91.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (619)*

i start seeing boost at about 3250 and reach full boost (9.5psi) by 4100
~Andrew


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_i start seeing boost at about 3250 and reach full boost (9.5psi) by 4100
~Andrew

Then I feel bad for you. When I had my 6 PSI spring in, I saw max boost at 2800 RPM and now with the 9 PSI spring in I am at full boost around 3400 RPM. Why is yours so much higher? And why don't you see boost until 3250?


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (crazykidbig58)*

idk, maybe i suck at driving? lol
~Andrew


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Pimpalicious316)*

For anyone who has the kinetic kit with the split second ...i now have the map from my running car on this computer.... for those who might need to get their's running....
im interested to see what other people are running as well....


----------



## isaacgti (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm getting no help from kinetic on the fuel mapping of my 92 corrado w/ distributor. The fuel maps they sent me have never been tried in a distributor VR6, they just assumed it would work for this application. The car will run with your foot on the gas, but that is it. $2500 seems to me like enough to spend with any company to get great tech support, it seems kinetic doesn't agree. If anyone has had success with the stage 1 kit for distributor VR6's please give me some guidance.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (isaacgti)*

I can understand your grief get with Chris or Jeff at C2. Greatness is an understatement on what they can do. Any questions should go there.


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_I can understand your grief get with Chris or Jeff at C2. Greatness is an understatement on what they can do. Any questions should go there.

I agree....Chris is the man. he will go above and beyond for you. and i also felt the same way you do about kinetic, after they had my money, it seemed like then they thought of me as a chore, not a customer.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (speedesign)*

You guys have to appreciate how many of these kits they've sold and how many "arm chair" mechanics are calling them with questions and problems.


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

"I have a ~low octane version of the 30# tune available.... I don't reccomend it unless you ~NEED it. It fairly conservative(in terms of ignition timing) . Very close to stock off boost. (not ~snappy like a chipped car should be)"
Jeff: would this be the most noticable effect of running 91 octane on the stock (93 octane) tune? I'm not going to... damage anything? I live "at altitude" in a 91 octane state (Colorado) so I'd assumed I wouldn't be able to make the 245WHP ("...w/ 93 octane, 3" cat back - no cat...") even when on boost. (And, the Colorado emissions test is pretty strict / 'green' so I'm sure I'll have to have a cat to pass.) All-in-all, that's why I thought I'd take a performance hit even when on boost. 
"The only 'real' fix is to run less ignition advance. The downside is less power when conditions are good for the 'stock' version."
I appreciate there is no way around the "real fix." But (of course) I'd like to get the stock, 93 octane tune - at least for the possibility of coming down from the mountains and discovering the world of 93 octane!







(or octane booster.) Since there doesn't seem to be any practical way around the conditions in my operating environment, for best overall performance, would the 91 octane tune be something I would have to consider?







Any way to 'guesstimate' the overall performance hit of the 91 octane tune vs. 'stock' tune (in a 'normal' environment): like 10%, 15%, etc.?
Thanks for any 'opinions', Jeff.
Regards, Steve Galbraith


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_You guys have to appreciate how many of these kits they've sold and how many "arm chair" mechanics are calling them with questions and problems. 

Tru but they are selling these kits to those mechanics. Fuel solutions isnt a where does the turbo go question. That is a question about knock or detonation, and I know I worry about fuel supply. Im sure C2 has its questions being asked. I know I ask them all the time about things.
I dont know if Chris is still doing this but buy the Kit from C2 on a Monday. Free shipping in the US. But that may have only been In July/August.
C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

Has anyone guinee pigged the 10.12 spring with the Stage I fueling on this kit yet?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

BOOM, from my understanding. Nothing above 9lbs is what i was told.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

By whom where you told though? Not that I doubt you, but we are on the "misinfomation-tex" I know that on the C2 instructions it says good for 9psi, but I'm pretty sure theres room for a little more. Has anyone checked their injector duty with VAG-COM while running the 8.75 AKA 9psi spring? By saying that the Stage I fueling kit will only support 9psi is a wise decision by C2, evey car runs differently, going to 10 may be ok on some cars, while it will cause lean conditions on others. 9psi is most likely the point up to where they felt comfortable taking responsibilty on the amount of fuel being provided with their kit, more or less a safe guard to themselves. I also know that you can do minor tweaks through VAG-COM to add a bit more fuel, but I guess the starting point is to see where the injectors are at.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 12:01 PM 9-7-2005_


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (isaacgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *isaacgti* »_I'm getting no help from kinetic on the fuel mapping of my 92 corrado w/ distributor. The fuel maps they sent me have never been tried in a distributor VR6, they just assumed it would work for this application. The car will run with your foot on the gas, but that is it. $2500 seems to me like enough to spend with any company to get great tech support, it seems kinetic doesn't agree. If anyone has had success with the stage 1 kit for distributor VR6's please give me some guidance.

I have this setup plus Schrick 268 cams and have not had the problems that you describe. The car absolutely rips. The only thing that may still need some tweaking is part throttle acceleration. I've bogged and experienced surging here and there but nothing too bad. I'd say Kinetic did a pretty good job setting the programming up right out of the box and minor tweaking (not that I know how to do that) of the FTC unit is all that would be required for optimal performance.


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob4me2see* »_
I have this setup plus Schrick 268 cams and have not had the problems that you describe. The car absolutely rips. The only thing that may still need some tweaking is part throttle acceleration. I've bogged and experienced surging here and there but nothing too bad. I'd say Kinetic did a pretty good job setting the programming up right out of the box and minor tweaking (not that I know how to do that) of the FTC unit is all that would be required for optimal performance.

cant wait to go for a ride at H20. Think your going to dyno before H20? Or maybe at H20? Im curious to see how 268cam numbers differ from Kinetic's listed numbers.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

From Chris's mouth 9psi is what is safe. On your own for anything else. That an expensive guess to me. Maybe intercooled or water injection you could probally get away with it.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote »_ That an expensive guess to me.

Well... it wont be a gues LOL. Gotta check and see where that injector duty is at. Obviously I'm intercooled as well.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Does vag-com software allow SOME stand alone capabilities on the OBD-2 cars?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Does vag-com software allow SOME stand alone capabilities on the OBD-2 cars?

Good question...


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

vrt check out buschurracing.com about water injection. i know this guy well and he is the best in the business. even if he is a dsm guy. he is stoked about this.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

i wouldnt recommend running the 30lb injectors over 10 psi ... trust me it starts leaning out quite a bit and the pistons get angry








running out of fuel under boost is NOT a good thing










_Modified by BlueVRT at 4:44 AM 9-9-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote »_ trust me

Hey man that's all you had to say. You've tried it then?


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrazeeKorrado13* »_
cant wait to go for a ride at H20. Think your going to dyno before H20? Or maybe at H20? Im curious to see how 268cam numbers differ from Kinetic's listed numbers.

I still need to get my A/F and voltmeter gauges installed so the plan is to also spend some time on the dyno and check A/F's. My focus is tuning the kit if necessary but the hp #'s will be there so we'll see what it is. Don't know what other FI cars you've driven in but I doubt you will be disappointed when we go for a spin. This setup is plenty for me so I can only imagine the grins on the people running the intercooler and 8-9psi.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*


_Quote »_I can only imagine the grins on the people running the intercooler and 8-9psi.








x10


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Per C2's site:
C2Motorsports Stage I FI Fuel Kit *(9 psi kit)* 
Features Pricing 
Includes C2 95mm Billet MAF, and Custom EPROM. Allows the use of 30# injectors on the stock ECU, stock fuel pump, stock fpr. Kit will support up to 300hp.
$399.00


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I'm not at 300hp, I want more boost dammit!


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_I'm not at 300hp, I want more boost dammit!









Tell me about it. Originally my goal was to put down 300 to the wheels. Now my goal is to put down 350 or 400. By the time I am done, ugh, I don't even know....


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Tell me about it. Originally my goal was to put down 300 to the wheels. Now my goal is to put down 350 or 400. By the time I am done, ugh, I don't even know....









same problem here. i want more and i want it now!
~Andrew


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
same problem here. i want more and i want it now!
~Andrew

Too bad money is the problem.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Any number on the non I/C kit running 9 PSI?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Finally put a review together. Let me know what you guys think. 
http://www.2point8t.com/kinetic_review.htm


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

i must say that i fell in love all over tonight.
i have been without my jetta for about a week now, driving around my winter beater while the coolant system got fixed. my winter beater is a 1995 Ford Escort LX with a mind blowing 90bhp. it gets me around.
i went and picked up my jetta this evening and oh lord did i fall for it all over again. <3 vrt








~Andrew


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

if you happen to run into that neon again, chances are he will blast you again. my buddy has one with only stage 1 and 19psi and its sad to say my slow vrt. the neon is dead in one year.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

anyone having boost creep problems. my boost gauge is reading 8-10psi on a 6lb spring.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Any number on the non I/C kit running 9 PSI?

I think Beetlevdubn dyno'd around 245whp with that spring, not too sure exactly though.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Im pretty sure my buddys stock vrt will take out my neighbors stock srt-4...My boys all motor vr6 jetta took out the srt-4 on a 3rd gear pull...all thought he pulled on him by like 2-3 ft., he still pulled...Later that nite the vrt and the all motor vr went at it..and the vrt killed the other vr once it hit 3rd.. the all motor vr took a nice lead in 1st & 2nd..but that 3rd gear pull with boost..is damn intense..Iv yet to find out what the deal is with my neighbors srt-4 In my glx vrt, but when the time comes Ill let u guys know


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_anyone having boost creep problems. my boost gauge is reading 8-10psi on a 6lb spring. 

This can happen if you have a ~big exhaust / no cat.

-Jeff


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

what is considered ~big exhaust? i am running a 3"/no cat and don't have any boost creep. should i?








~Andrew


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_ the neon is dead in one year.









HaHa, and that is all that matters!


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I though boost creep would result from small exhaust. i still have my magnaflow on with stock cat, and when i get into it at wot the boost continues to build past 6psi. 
Doesnt this result because the WG cant dump boost fast enough. So would caping my down pipe and just dumping the waste gate into the atmosphere help.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

I'm having the same problem with my car and i'm running 6psi.This is what my boost guage reads before starting the car.








This is 5-10 min after starting at idle








This after 5-10 min of running it hard








and here it is when i'm getting on it








sorry for the big pictures. 



_Modified by HotredVR at 2:39 PM 9-11-2005_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

I had a faulty autmeter gauge and they replaced it for me
you might wanna give then a call


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_I had a faulty autmeter gauge and they replaced it for me
you might wanna give then a call

Yea it seems you might have a faulty gauge.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (VR6225)*

Gauge looks fine to me.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_
Yea it seems you might have a faulty gauge.

Yeah, could be.But what i don't understand is that i'm running a 6psi spring and i'm reading 9psi on my boost guage







Also why does it read 2psi when the car is off


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

My boys vrt dose the same thing...He is like constantly running 9-10lbs of boost..and this is with a normal exaust. As far as your gauge being off..check you boost vacume line...You might wana call autometer...the fact that its off by 2lbs isnt good...Unfortuanatly I dont have my vrt running rite now due to timing issues..So i cant compare mine...But my friends has done it ever since we put his kit togther..about a lil more than a month ago..


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

The size of your exhaust does not always have effects on boost. What causes boost creep is a lack of proper exhaust bypass outside of the wastegate. Now, that being said, having a closed dump tube that reconnects into the downpipe as opposed to an open atmosphere dump tube could have some negative effects on boost control. If you bypass exhaust gases through the wastegate into a restrictive exhaust system, enough pressure could possibly build up to restrict wastegate bypass and cause the turbo to continue to spool to a higher boost level. However, in another instance, one could get away with a 2.5" exhaust with no problems regarding boost in an open atmosphere system. Since the kinetic system uses a closed loop bypass system, a larger exhaust would actually help allow less restrictive bypass through the wastegate, and would help control boost a bit more accurately. SO... if you have a problem with boost creep and have a very nonrestrictive exhaust, you should check the preload on your wastegate spring, and the boost reference signal to your wastegate.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote »_What causes boost creep is a lack of proper exhaust bypass outside of the wastegate. Now, that being said, having a closed dump tube that reconnects into the downpipe as opposed to an open atmosphere dump tube could have some negative effects on boost control. If you bypass exhaust gases through the wastegate into a restrictive exhaust system, enough pressure could possibly build up to restrict wastegate bypass and cause the turbo to continue to spool to a higher boost level.

Right.... but why are different people seeing different results with the same kit on the same engine?


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

mine reads 0 when off, -20 when idle after warming up, -15 idle with a/c on, and +9.5 WOT with the 9psi spring








~Andrew


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_Yeah, could be.But what i don't understand is that i'm running a 6psi spring and i'm reading 9psi on my boost guage







Also why does it read 2psi when the car is off









cause your gauge is calibrated 2 psi high
they should replace yours, I know they did for me


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_mine reads 0 when off, -20 when idle after warming up, -15 idle with a/c on, and +9.5 WOT with the 9psi spring








~Andrew

almost the same here.
8.5:1 with stock cams I get 18.5 in/hg at ldle after warm and 10psi at WOT with the 3# spring


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Hey man that's all you had to say. You've tried it then?
 yes eating a vr is no fun burnt the piston


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote »_cause your gauge is calibrated 2 psi high
they should replace yours, I know they did for me

Eh... Then his VAC would be lower/higher then it is. My VAC at idle is 15-16 at idle but then again I've got cams in there and they change things a bit.


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

waste gate just to small, over boosing, try something bigger


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*


_Quote »_waste gate just to small

???


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (JamesGti1.8T)*

What kind of feedback are you guys getting when the diverter valve opens? I can feel my engine rocking a bit and that's with the turn2 stage II setup. Nothing too unsettling but there is an adjustment period when you are used to modified stock. 
I'm still amazed with how quiet this kit is. Maybe I'm too used to the Fast & Furious soundbites but this kit is so stealthy, I'm sure the unsuspecting are wondering what the heck lurks beneath the hood. I almost feel sorry for those unsuspecting 3 series drivers.


----------



## isaacgti (Aug 29, 2005)

My 1992 corrado w/ distributor has the kinetic kit installed with the split second FTC1. When the install was complete( including the wiring of the FTC1) I drove the car, out of boost, before I downloaded kinetics programming into the ecu, the car idled and drove exactly as it had prior to the turbo install. As soon as the kinetic programming was dowloaded into the FTC1 I tried unsuccessfully to start the car. I could barely get the car to run with my foot on the gas. I'll hold the rpms at 1000-1500 and after a few second it surges and dips, regardless of my steady foot. The laptop and the FTC1 communicate and changing the fuel map in the R4 programming adjusts my AFR but I'm throwing fault codes for all the things the FTC1 is wired into( MAF, Hall sensor, and engine spd sensor). I have no ideas left, and kinetic is no help at all. Anyone dealt with the split second FTC1 and a VR6 w/distributor, or have any ideas ?


----------



## isaacgti (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

Does your car have coil packs or distributor?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (isaacgti)*

i'm running what is essentially the kinetic kit but with EIP software on my vr6 dizzy gti. Its been running great for 4 years now. Perhaps you should try EIP for software since it sounds like Kinetic has abandoned you.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

Contact c2 theyre the ones that do the software not kinetic


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Contact c2 theyre the ones that do the software not kinetic

wrong.
they dont do software for dizzy cars.


----------



## OldSkoolDubbin (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

so would this kit work on a dizzy vr with the eip dizzy stage 2 turbo chip? i want to get the kit but dont want the rewiring my motor when i just did the swap a month ago. anyone else tried this yet?


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (OldSkoolDubbin)*

I know this isn't much of a help to all you Dizzy folks, but I just trashed the whole management system on my 93 Dizzy Corrado and went with OBD2 from a 96+ VR. I'm using the larger Maf housing from the C2 kit with their chip and it's running pretty well. The swap wasn't as bad as I expected even. 
97 Passat VR bay harness, 96 GTI VR engine harness, 96 GTI ECU, 96 GTI intake and throttle body, 97 Passat side timing cover (cam position sensor, trigger wheel too), coilpack, both OBD2 oxs sensors, 96 GTI Cat (sucks!), OBD2 ABA FPR..







etc! 
Everything fits nicely in the Corrado bay for the wiring swap.. Now, the turbo is another issue.







(A/C SUCKS!)


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
wrong.
they dont do software for dizzy cars.


Thats only 1/2 true...

Jacob made a dizzy tuning package to 
support Bildon Motorsport and their SCCA Corrado. 
(rules say must keep stock ecu)
As far as making a turbo tune, just bring me the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a 'test version' 30# coilpack tune. (for coilpack corrado)
-Jeff


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_I have a 'test version' 30# coilpack tune. (for coilpack corrado)
-Jeff

so aside from your custom tuning...does this mean I would not have to convert, at a minimum, to the 95 OBD1 4 pin MAF?
This would be designed for the 93-94 5 pin MAF, and no need for the split controller?


----------



## Streamline Vr6 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Stage 2 complete!*

before









After


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Stage 2 complete! (Streamline Vr6)*

Thats Beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Stage 2 complete! (Vdubsolo)*

Simply Sensational!!!


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

alright now i know i want a badgeless and a euro bump next time i acquire some money


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
Right.... but why are different people seeing different results with the same kit on the same engine?

Tuning. Check the preload on the wastegate spring, the boost reference signal and where that signal is coming from, and any sort of debris that may be hindering wastegate valve operation.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote »_Tuning.

It's all the same.... OBDII C2 Stage I.


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Are those pictures of the kinetic fmic?


----------



## Streamline Vr6 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (AggvGtivr6)*

yeah thats kinetics stage 2


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Streamline Vr6)*

so i am going to get dynoed in early october (finally!) and i am curious what i should expect. i just want to know if i dyno 245whp if i should be concerned or something. i have kinetic stage 1 + atp front mount kit + 9psi spring. 112K on the motor, about 4K on the turbo stuff.
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

I'll be very curious to see the results. Anyone care to post up some guesses. The whole 3" exhaust thing is kinda BS if you ask me. You develope a kit that utilzes a 2.5" DP, BUT base power output and advertise the same kit off of a "custom" job you've done that utilizes a 3".... Kinda a big difference there. I'd wager you'll get 260. I'm really not trying to bash Kinetic but the more I think about it.... eh nevermind.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:22 PM 9-13-2005_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_I'll be very curious to see the results. Anyone care to post up some guesses. The whole 3" exhaust thing is kinda BS if you ask me. You develope a kit that utilzes a 2.5" DP, BUT base power output and advertise the same kit off of a "custom" job you've done that utilizes a 3".... Kinda a big difference there. I'd wager you'll get 260. I'm really not trying to bash Kinetic but the more I think about it.... eh nevermind.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:22 PM 9-13-2005_
 agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its like advertising a 3"garden hose that can move 3 gallons a minute but really supplying a 2.5" one and saying it does the same it makes no sense or maybey i dont








anywho i also love how they say yeah we made 333whp on the stage 2 kit but they used #42 injectors which the stage 2 kit only comes with #30's







an they're running 10psi on stock compression ? isnt the stage 2 kit still 6psi ??? does it come with a bigger spring ?









_Modified by BlueVRT at 2:41 AM 9-14-2005_


_Modified by BlueVRT at 2:42 AM 9-14-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_I'll be very curious to see the results. Anyone care to post up some guesses. The whole 3" exhaust thing is kinda BS if you ask me. You develope a kit that utilzes a 2.5" DP, BUT base power output and advertise the same kit off of a "custom" job you've done that utilizes a 3".... Kinda a big difference there. I'd wager you'll get 260. I'm really not trying to bash Kinetic but the more I think about it.... eh nevermind.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:22 PM 9-13-2005_

not sure where you are going with the DP/exhaust statements, but to clarify, i have a 3" custom exhaust (no cat) into a magnaflow muffler.
~Andrew
edit: does anyone sell a 3" DP that will bolt up to the kinetic kit? i'd be very interested in getting one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 8:46 PM 9-13-2005_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

atp might have some bigger downpipes but i havnt looked so idk


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*

atp has a 3" for t4's
~Andrew


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote »_anywho i also love how they say yeah we made 333whp on the stage 2 kit but they used #42 injectors which the stage 2 kit only comes with #30's an they're running 10psi on stock compression ? isnt the stage 2 kit still 6psi ??? does it come with a bigger spring ?

ROF! The answer is "C" it's just "C" Honestly, who knows man, they do this and say that....

_Quote »_not sure where you are going with the DP/exhaust statements, but to clarify, i have a 3"

What I'm saying is if your going to advertise for your kit make sure the kit your advertising for is the same as the kit your going to sell, they've taken advantage of a "grey" area there with their advertised 245whp. You may have a 3" exhaust but your still using a 2.5" down pipe.... Bottle neck.



_Modified by .:VRT:. at 9:20 PM 9-13-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_ROF! The answer is "C" it's just "C" Honestly, who knows man, they do this and say that....
What I'm saying is if your going to advertise for your kit make sure the kit your advertising for is the same as the kit your going to sell, they've taken advantage of a "grey" area there with their advertised 245whp. You may have a 3" exhaust but your still using a 2.5" down pipe.... Bottle neck.
_Modified by .:VRT:. at 9:20 PM 9-13-2005_

i understand that. hence my interest in getting a 3" DP
~Andrew


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

So what's the drop off with this "bottleneck"? I don't recall reading in this thread where people posted actual dyno results with 2.5" exhaust and cat.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

I would bet a good 20HP.

_Quote »_i understand that. hence my interest in getting a 3" DP

and go no CAT.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 9:30 PM 9-13-2005_


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
What I'm saying is if your going to advertise for your kit make sure the kit your advertising for is the same as the kit your going to sell, they've taken advantage of a "grey" area there with their advertised 245whp. You may have a 3" exhaust but your still using a 2.5" down pipe.... Bottle neck.

Actually, I always thought that their claims were using their 2.5" downpipe mated to a custom catless 3" exhaust. Is this not the case? If they used a larger DP, then that's not right. Anyone from Kinetic?
Also, as an aside note, anyone have a guesstimate for power gains going from a STOCK MKIII cat/exhaust on my Corrado to a catless 3" exhaust? I'm hoping it spools faster and I gain some power.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote »_Actually, I always thought that their claims were using their 2.5" downpipe mated to a custom catless 3" exhaust. Is this not the case?

No, your right, BUT they don't run a CAT so that's 3" aaaaaaaaaall the way. That's a big difference.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 9:34 PM 9-13-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

i don't have a cat right now. just the 2.5" DP into a 3" exhaust with a single muffler. that's it.
~Andrew


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Stage 2 complete! (Streamline Vr6)*

2.5" is fine, hes probably not producing enought power to reach"crossover" where boost equals back pressure. well when that happnes lol get a bigger exhaust.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW! It's been a while since I checked this topic out! But, DAMN this thing is CRAZY!! I miss my VRT!! I have been without it since June! I love going and doing military training and not being able to take a vehicle!!


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_WOW! It's been a while since I checked this topic out! But, DAMN this thing is CRAZY!! I miss my VRT!! I have been without it since June! I love going and doing military training and not being able to take a vehicle!!









Wow is right. You started one hell of a post. Kinetic must be very happy with you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

No two environments are the same, something as small as the temperature outside could cause the measured boost reading to be different on different cars, given the same parts and the same tuning equipment. So, to achieve a desired boost, one must tune based on their environment.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

there is an exhaust war brewing in another post. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2184005 
kinetics claims from there site.
Here are some specification for the Stage I kit:
- T3/T4 Oil Cooled Turbocharger (500hp Capable)
- Kinetic Motorsport VR6 Manifold 
- TiAL 38mm Wastegate
- 2.5" Stainless Steel Downpipe 
- 3" Stainless Steel Intake
- Braided Oil Lines and Oil Pan Fittings 
- Reuseable Air Filter
- Kinetic Motorsport Silicone Hoses /w Stainless Steel Clamps 
- Injectors
- C2 Motorsports Chip Software 
HP: 245whp on Stock Motor, 94 Octane Gas / 3" Cat Back Exhaust (No Cat)


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

I read through that debate but unfortunately, there is no real world info. posted for the Kinetic Stage I or II setup 2.5" vs. 3" exhaust for comparison. Upgrading to a full 3" would significantly increase costs for this setup. I'm guessing around 1,200 unless you have a friend in a machine shop or you can do it yourself. I'd want to know what the gain is before spending that kind of money. 15-20whp wouldn't be worth it for me.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

jefnes is about to do a comparo i think. there is just some tool screaming 60 bhp and another saying 90 bhp on exhaust. but i think they quit.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob4me2see* »_I read through that debate but unfortunately, there is no real world info. posted for the Kinetic Stage I or II setup 2.5" vs. 3" exhaust for comparison. Upgrading to a full 3" would significantly increase costs for this setup. I'm guessing around 1,200 unless you have a friend in a machine shop or you can do it yourself. I'd want to know what the gain is before spending that kind of money. 15-20whp wouldn't be worth it for me. 


DEFINITELY WORTH IT....

The more power you are trying to make on a 2.5" exhaust the
more that going bigger WILL help.
BTW: nater may be doing the exahust camparo, not I.
-Jeff


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_BTW: nater may be doing *the exahust camparo, *not I.


Exhaust 'camparo...I like the sound of that







.
Yea, hopefully soon. Jeff, I may have it done at your shop...but geography may get in the way...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*

On a side note, is there ANY reason to even contemplate an ATP Virtual Exhaust? Anyone running one of these. I have to admit IF they work they would be pretty attractive. Hook up a MBC to it and you could even control it to open or remain closed.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_On a side note, is there ANY reason to even contemplate an ATP Virtual Exhaust? Anyone running one of these. I have to admit IF they work they would be pretty attractive. Hook up a MBC to it and you could even control it to open or remain closed.
 
yes i would also be interested in this if it works benefically


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Good luck finding that info. A before and after dyno with that damn thing installed doesn't exist.... I've looked all over the place.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Would it be worth it to remove the resonators on my TT 2.5" exhaust? I don't even know how, but I think that may help flow? Also, would it change the exhaust tone at all?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Yes, yes, and yeeeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_ You develope a kit that utilzes a 2.5" DP, BUT base power output and advertise the same kit off of a "custom" job you've done that utilizes a 3".... Kinda a big difference there. I'd wager you'll get 260. I'm really not trying to bash Kinetic but the more I think about it.... eh nevermind.


Our VRT kit uses a 2.5" downpipe, it was dyno tested with a 2.5" downpipe, the results we post reflect a 2.5"downpipe on our shop car.


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
What I'm saying is if your going to advertise for your kit make sure the kit your advertising for is the same as the kit your going to sell, they've taken advantage of a "grey" area there with their advertised 245whp. You may have a 3" exhaust but your still using a 2.5" down pipe.... Bottle neck.



Here is the quote from our website:

*This Turbo Kit is sure to satisfy the need for speed in just about any driver. This kit is specifically designed for the Coil Pack ignition system, ODB1. This kit put down 245WHP on a stock motor, 94 octane gas and a 3" cat-back exhaust (no cat). *


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_Actually, I always thought that their claims were using their 2.5" downpipe mated to a custom catless 3" exhaust. Is this not the case? If they used a larger DP, then that's not right. Anyone from Kinetic?


We have a winner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_No, your right, BUT they don't run a CAT so that's 3" aaaaaaaaaall the way. That's a big difference.


Yep, and it says that right on the website









If anyone would like to ask me some questions in person, I am flying out from Vancouver, Canada tomorrow to attend H20 International on the weekend. I will be in the Black Forest Industries booth or the AMI motorsports booth


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Here are some pics of the old shop car:









Right side is the downpipe, left is the exhaust as advertised on the website


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

So dyno one with a CAT and 2.25" or 2.5" I'd be curious to see.... Because that's what most of the people who buy the kit will be running. You cheated and you know it







The majority of us are required to pass emmissions.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 11:57 AM 9-21-2005_


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_So dyno one with a CAT and 2.25" or 2.5" I'd be curious to see.... Because that's what most of the people who buy the kit will be running. You cheated and you know it







The majority of us are required to pass emmissions.


We listed on our website the exact setup that we dynoed, 2.5" Downpipe, and a 3" exhaust with no cat, if cheating is being honest then we are honest cheaters, we have emissions here too, thats when we put our cats in








Taken word for word from our website:
*This kit put down 245WHP on a stock motor, 94 octane gas and a 3" cat-back exhaust (no cat). *


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Ya, ya, ya, I know at this point I'm givin' ya *****.


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Ya, ya, ya, I know at this point I'm givin' ya *****.









haha no prob bro, if you guys are in MD for H20 stop by the BFI or AMI booth







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

I do have some things to add to this kit say for example if you wanted to make more money







.
1) 3" DP upgrade
2) 3" Exhaust upgrade (Muffler included or not up to you)
3) 3" high flow CAT upgrade 
All could be sold as a kit or as separates.
And one that I've mentioned before....
4) A second piping option to incorporate C2's QUickflow manifold.
Eh? Huh? Maybe?







Everyone likes goodies you can simply bolt on with hand tools.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 12:55 PM 9-21-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

i'd like number 1 and number 4. i'd would 100% buy them.
~Andrew


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

this has prolly been asked somewhere in this "novel" but i don't feel like scrolling through every page, plus its an easy question...what are the specs of the turbo bsides it being a T3/T4...A/R compressor, A/R housing, Trim? also if ne1 knows how much it is for the downpipe alone in this kit that would b great...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*


_Quote »_i'd like number 1 and number 4. i'd would 100% buy them.

See! See! You'd be like the Mc Donalds of VW's spreadin meal deal goodness all across the world.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
See! See! You'd be like the Mc Donalds of VW's spreadin meal deal goodness all across the world.

I would take #2 if it was a bolt on to my stock cat, or take 2 and 3 if they bolt up to the Kinetic dp, or, if the price is right take all of them and not worry about it. What muffler do you run?


----------



## djthreat619 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I just orderd stage 2 from kinetic, I should be getting it any day now. I'm switching out my pistons and putting a metal head gasket. I'll be running the autotech cams 262's hopefully boosting around 8-10 psi. I'll let you know what it dynos at I currently have a custom 2.5 inch cat back. I'll be getting a new custom 3 inch exhaust made with NO cat. I hope that thing sounds crazzzy! I'm in San Diego CA so I have to smog this coming year. Hopefully someone know a place that can hook up the smog test. This kit is going on a 97 GTi Vr6 I hope to make at least 290whp with 8psi on 100 octane


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (djthreat619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djthreat619* »_ I hope to make at least 290whp with 8psi on 100 octane

i hope you realize that you'll make more power with 94 octane.
If you're only going to only run 8psi, there is no reason to lower your compression (whether with a head spacer or LC pistons).








270-290 Whp should be doable with 8psi and a 3inch exhaust.


----------



## djthreat619 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

I was not planning on changing the pistons and head gasket, but my mechanic says I should go ahead and change them so I don't blow a piston. I might go ahead and balance my engine and swap out the pistons. I'm sure it would be nice to really turn up the boost to about 15 or more. I dont want to spend more than $10,000 I'm getting close


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (djthreat619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djthreat619* »_I'm sure it would be nice to really turn up the boost to about 15 or more. I dont want to spend more than $10,000 I'm getting close
















If you're going to lower compression and raise the boost then make sure you have the right injectors to fuel those levels. Stg.II fueling for this kit (10psi+) is 440cc Injectors (green tops) and the C2 stg.II fueling chip. 
No need to lower compression with only 8psi.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote »_If you're only going to only run 8psi, there is no reason to lower your compression (whether with a head spacer or LC pistons).

Nope, and you'll make less power running that boost at a lowered compression.


----------



## djthreat619 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

okay, so you guys think I should invest on a quaife instead of the pistons and head gasket??? I dont plan on running more than 8-10 psi for now anyway. I live in california and all we have is 91 octane







What should I pump???


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (djthreat619)*

supercharger looks like a better option for you. easily reversable every year. Check C2 for that. just my nickle.


----------



## djthreat619 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (DrunkenMunkey)*

Too late I already ordered stage2. I dont want the supercharger becuz it does'nt throw you back in the seat as a turbo. I want to start off with this stage 2 and later down the line fully build the enginge and make it 400+whp. This is my first time boostin a VR, I'm reaaly excited!! cant wait to start killin some V8's.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (djthreat619)*

a super vr will pin you. but you have asperations beyond me. cali is a hard sell. pony up and buy someone off, i cant see you passing a sniffer.







sniffer


----------



## djthreat619 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (DrunkenMunkey)*

I'm willing to pay up to 500 to get my smog signed I'm sure someone will hook me up







$$money talks$$$ way cheaper than taking it back to stock then putting the turbo back on again. I'm just worried about the the 91 octane in Cali I dont have 94 octane. 


_Modified by djthreat619 at 9:33 PM 9-22-2005_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (djthreat619)*

Ok...How many people here have issues with there idle sticking at 2000rpms somtimes...this dosnt happen everytime I pass 2 grand but its happening to the point where its getting alittle anoying..I know its the software...Im just wondering if this is happening to anybody else on a regular basis??????????


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (djthreat619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djthreat619* »_I'm willing to pay up to 500 to get my smog signed I'm sure someone will hook me up







$$money talks$$$ way cheaper than taking it back to stock then putting the turbo back on again. I'm just worried about the the 91 octane in Cali I dont have 94 octane. 

_Modified by djthreat619 at 9:33 PM 9-22-2005_


dude i had to go for a sticker last week and obviously it wont pass with the O2 unplugged . so what i did was plugged the O2 back in cleared the codes . ran it easy for about 3 days and had not one problem getting a sticker . it actually passed emissions with flying colors . im in massachusetts and our emissions are to california standards . 
ps im only running a stainless TT highflow cat


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

Found some good info on procedure getting rid of the readiness codes instead of driving aimlessly.
How-to: Setting Readiness Codes with VAG-COM on 12V VR6
My state uses the OBDII port scan to check emissions for inspection for vehicles 96 and up. Since my car is due this month, I had to fix my secondary air system () and have been trying to figure out how to reset my readiness codes with the VAG-COM without driving around for a couple of days just aimlessly waiting. I looked through the Bentley and found a procedure that takes about 15-20 minutes which will run through all the tests for the readiness codes. To read more about readiness codes see the Ross-Tech website. So while it?s fresh in my memory, I figured I?d jot it down here so that others could use it to easily reset their readiness codes (or uncover other issues ).
I tested this procedure on a 1996 Jetta VR6 (259A), so I?d guess it?d be good for most other AAA OBDII VR6 engines. The info was taken from the 95-97 Passat Bentley (starting on page F01-31). As always, YMMV. 
The procedure involves using the Block readings in VAG-COM which display a bunch of parameters that you compare to the expected value in the Bentley. I was able to use the Diagnostic Code in the 4th column as a comparison point to determine whether the particular block ?passed?. You only have to worry about the listed numbers to know if the code matches or not ? the ?x? values are just placeholders and it doesn?t matter if they read 0 or 1 for this testing. The majority of the tests are done with the car stationary and either at idle or a specific RPM range. Two of the tests involve driving for a very short period of time.
I noticed as I progressed through the steps that many of them will pass within a few seconds. One or two may not exactly match after the set time, so if that?s the case then move on to the next step and when you finish go back and check it again. If it?s still not matching exactly, it might need further investigation. However, check the Readiness code (01-Engine, 15-Readiness) when you finish the 16 steps either way to see if they are all set to Pass. If they aren?t, check for fault codes and go from there. If they are set to Pass and you have no fault codes, you are good to go. 
Below the list of Block tests, I listed my guess of which blocks match up to the readiness systems that are checked to generate the Passed readiness code. 
************************************************************************
Turn ignition to on position for 30 seconds
Open up the VAG-COM software
Select Control Module
01 ? Engine
02 ? Fault Codes (clear any codes that exist)
Start engine and let idle
Go back to Engine module
04 ? Basic Settings
To test each step, Enter Block # and Hit Enter (or ?Go!?)
1.
Block 103 ? (Three Way Catalytic Conv.)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 3000-3500
Time: 60 seconds
Diagnosis Code: xx1x xx00
2.
Block 160 ? Secondary Air Injection System
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: Idle
Time: 20 seconds
Diagnosis Code: xx11 x100
3.
Block 103 ? (Three Way Catalytic Conv.)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2200-3300
Time: 120 seconds
Diagnosis Code: xx1x xx00
4.
Block 131 ? Oxygen Sensor (O2S) aging (regulating frequency extended)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: Idle
Time: 30 seconds
Diagnosis Code: xx11 x100
5.
Block 125 ? Oxygen Sensor (O2S) adaptation in partial load range
Vehicle: Drive in 2nd gear (Auto: ?2?) [note: maintain constant throttle in rpm range or this block test will reset itself]
RPM: 2500-4500
Time: Roughly 30-120 seconds
Diagnosis Code: 01x1 x100
6.
Block 125 ? Oxygen Sensor (O2S) adaptation in idle range
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: Idle
Time: 40 seconds
Diagnosis Code: 01x1 x100
7.
Block 130 ? Oxygen Sensor (O2S) aging (regulating frequency extended)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2500-3500
Time: 20 seconds
Diagnosis Code: 1111 x100
8.
Block 136 ? Three Way Catalytic Converter
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2500-3500
Time: 120 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1111 x100
9.
Block 150 ? Fuel Tank venting system (EVAP canister purge regulator valve)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: Idle
Time: 30 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1110 x100
10.
Block 180 ? Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS)
Vehicle: Drive in 3rd gear [note: maintain throttle for 5 seconds then release throttle for 3 seconds]
RPM: 3500
Diagnosis code: x111 x100
11.
Block 145 ? Knock Sensor (KS) 1
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 3200
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: xxxx 1100
12.
Block 146 ? Knock Sensor (KS) 2
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 3200
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: xxxx 1100
13.
Block 115 ? Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) before three way catalytic converter
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2200-2800
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1011 x100
14.
Block 116 ? Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) after three way catalytic converter
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2200-2800
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1011 x100
15.
Block 120 ? Oxygen Sensor (O2S) heating (before and after three way catalytic converter)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2200-2800
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1111 x100
16.
Block 121 ? Oxygen Sensor (O2S) heating (before and after three way catalytic converter)
RPM: 2200-2800
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1111 x100
************************************************************************
Blocks Associated to Readiness Codes
Oxygen Sensor Heating
Blocks 130, 115, 116, 120, 121
Oxygen Sensor
Blocks 125, 131
Secondary Air Injection
Block 160
Evaporative Emissions
Block 150
Catalytic Converter
Blocks 103, 136


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_So dyno one with a CAT and 2.25" or 2.5" I'd be curious to see.... Because that's what most of the people who buy the kit will be running. You cheated and you know it







The majority of us are required to pass emmissions.


yea californian's need to see a dyno of 2.5 with cat, runnung on a 91octain program. i doubt we ever will.


----------



## MsVW (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Are you thinking of changing the head gasket to lower the compression ration? Now if only C2 can match their supercharger kit to this price


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_
yea californian's need to see a dyno of 2.5 with cat, running on a 91octain program.

speculations?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (619)*

~240whp @ 8 psi boost

-Jeff


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_~240whp @ 8 psi boost

-Jeff

is that speculation or did someone's dyno car that?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (619)*

Unintercooled @ 8psi with only 91 I'd say that's pretty dead on.


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Yup, you hit it right on the money.Well,damn close.I ran my car at 8psi with out IC and got 238whp-234ft-lbs...........Also my exhaust was a 2.5 TT with a borla muffler.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_
is that speculation or did someone's dyno car that?


in engineering-speak that would be a 'S.W.A.G'








yep, speculation...

-Jeff


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

any news on the mk4 kit?


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_in engineering-speak that would be a 'S.W.A.G'








yep, speculation...

-Jeff

what about 9psi i/c with 3" exhaust/single straight through muffler (no cat)?
~Andrew


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

andrew i thought you were gonna dyno it soon???


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*

i am, just want to know what i should be expecting. it is a mustang (loaded) dyno though, so who knows








~Andrew


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_i am, just want to know what i should be expecting. it is a mustang (loaded) dyno though, so who knows








~Andrew

well then it should be atleast 500








anyways this is Gabe, i met you at treffen i had the black jetta with the silverstone wheels and was parked next to you at the hotel


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*

did you have a lady with you? i vaguely remember talking with you i think. i don't remember a whole lot from that night lol
~Andrew


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

haha yea my girlfriend sara was with me


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*

you were the two i tried to explain my screen names too, weren't ya? lol, i appologize for anything i might have said








~Andrew


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

haha yea that was us. it was cool tho. got to know you pretty well








thanks for the coronas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djthreat619 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Royale10)*

My car should hopefully be ready in another month. I currently have a 2.5 inch cat back(custom). I might dyno it with a 2.5 inch cat back and then with a 3inch no cat. I'll be running 262 autotech cams as well on the stage 2 kit 8-9 psi. I'll let you guys know what my numbers are. It sucks that not to many people in cali want to boost a VR, so now I have to represent in San Diego and smoke the **** outta all these Evo 8's & STI's. Everyone seems to go the cheap route and buy a 1.8t an chip it! F*ck that I'm gonna fully build this car little by little. I hope to have it fully built in another year, for now I'll be running the stage 2 & cams, l/w flywheel, Quaife, new head gasket & all new samco hose kit.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djthreat619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djthreat619* »_It sucks that not to many people in cali want to boost a VR, so now I have to represent in San Diego 

i'm very close to putting in an order, just have to get some things straitend out on my car first, and figure out a way around smog.
where are you in SD, cause i'd love feel that stg.2


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (619)*

gonna try and dyno tomorrow stage 1 kinetic kit ss box obd1


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

you might have a tough time ''smoking'' the sti's and evo 8's man. A vr turbo is fast, but a modded sti, i dont know


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
what about 9psi i/c with 3" exhaust/single straight through muffler (no cat)?
~Andrew

Probably ~265whp. I did 289whp on 10-11psi, 3", no cat, but a sc61 turbo.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well dyno results are in....
all sorts of issues to iron out....
mods- stock MK4 longblock with 10lb flywheel w/32k miles
stage 1 kinetic kit
Distributor motor OBD1
Split second box piggy back....
205.32 whp 96 degrees outside 26% humidity
205.66 wtq
4th gear run on a dyno jet 
depending on how you do the math
20%drivetrain loss 254 @ the crank /15% [email protected] the crank
A/f off the charts past 10.0:1 super duper rich from 2500 rpm through 5500 rpm I got a lot of work to do with these maps
lol


----------



## djthreat619 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_
i'm very close to putting in an order, just have to get some things straitend out on my car first, and figure out a way around smog.
where are you in SD, cause i'd love feel that stg.2









I live in Paradise Hills, where do you live??? I know the evo 8's & STi's are fast from a dead stop! But from a roll the last time my gti was on the street I was giving them a good run for their money on the freeways. I know for sure I'll smoke them from a roll I don't know about about beating them from a dead stop


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_well dyno results are in....
all sorts of issues to iron out....
mods- stock MK4 longblock with 10lb flywheel w/32k miles
stage 1 kinetic kit
Distributor motor OBD1
Split second box piggy back....
205.32 whp 96 degrees outside 26% humidity
205.66 wtq
4th gear run on a dyno jet 
depending on how you do the math
20%drivetrain loss 254 @ the crank /15% [email protected] the crank
A/f off the charts past 10.0:1 super duper rich from 2500 rpm through 5500 rpm I got a lot of work to do with these maps
lol









So just to clarify, you have a MK3 with a MKIV (12V) Longblock installed? Is that just the block? I wasn't aware that MKIV's came with a distributor - thought they were all coilpacks...
Also, what octane gas were you running...?


_Modified by gamehenge~ at 4:50 PM 9-28-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*


_Quote »_205.32 whp

I would chalk that up %100 to your tuning. It shouldn't be *that* low.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*

its an 2001 longblock with 30k deconverted to 93 spec....
used all the intake manifold, timing cove,r distributor, chains, valve cover ,sensors ect...
the 12v blocks are unchanged for the duration they made them.. all the long blocks relatively the same...aside from compression differences.. 
And to answer the question above....93 octane
i purposely molested the file kinetic gave with the split seccond box....because the idle cell values were way off and I wanted to richen it up to avoid any problems....
I figured start rich first and back off the fuel slowly to avoid and possibility of leaning out w/ a new to the market kit
I want to start rich for paranoid safety reasons so i could tune it right later....
I just underestimated how bad my original map was...










_Modified by VR SEX at 6:52 PM 9-28-2005_


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_Yup, you hit it right on the money.Well,damn close.I ran my car at 8psi with out IC and got 238whp-234ft-lbs...........Also my exhaust was a 2.5 TT with a borla muffler.









91pump gas? 
stage1 is 8psi?




_Modified by 619 at 2:40 PM 9-29-2005_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_
stage1 is 8psi?

Stage 1 is 6psi
I will be dyno'ing mine at the end of October
8.5psi, FMIC, Bailey's DV, 94 Octane
Car is now complete for this year...


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_
91pump gas? 
stage1 is 8psi?
_Modified by 619 at 2:40 PM 9-29-2005_


no 93 and stage 1 is set at 6psi but i'm running 8 psi


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

well good news....
i used my map in combination with kinetics map kinda...
I used all the values that i wrote for idle(vacuum) then i used kinetics boost map...kinda...I added .2 to each of kinetics boost values and found a ton of the power that was missing.... I'll post up when i can get it dyno'd again...hopefully sometime this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

I'd like to know what your A/F's were after tweaking along with dyno results if you go back again. I dyno'd at H20 and came in at 209.4whp/214tq. A/F's were pretty stable under boost and ranged from [email protected] 3000rpms to 11.1 at 6500. I'm running Schrick 268's with GIAC software, TT 2.5" dual resonator exhaust with cat, SS box (no tweaking thus far).


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*









Just out of curiosity what diameter piping did you go with going up and to the TB?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I just bought a gt35r from a guy off of a nissan forum for an extremely low price. The thing is brand new, never ever used, almost perfect condition (cosmetically, there is slight surface rust on parts of the turbine housing on the outside). The thing came with a turbine housing of .48 A/R with an internal wastegate. *cough* brand new... 
I was wondering if someone could hook me up with the t3 turbine housing that the kinetic kit uses. I don't care if it is slightly uses but I only want to trade. The turbine housing I have would be great for a 1.8t gt3071 setup (doesn't come with turbine housing from garrett) that utilizes an internal wastegate. Give me some offers guys, help an aspiring turbo vr6 dubber out...


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

*no actuator included*


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

How come you guys are only running 209whp when I'm all motor and am getting 210whp. I figured with that turbo kit you guys should be in the 250-300whp range.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (FNMOVIN)*

Your right. What was everybody thinking when they bought this kit. Its not as if you can turn up the boost and make more power.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Your right. What was everybody thinking when they bought this kit. Its not as if you can turn up the boost and make more power.


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mr King)*

I followed this thread when it first started and haven't checked it in about 8 months. I saw where he had it at 8-9psi isn't that the max for unintercooled? Just wondering I wasn't cutting anyone down I was just confused as to why the #'s were so low when kinetic said 240+?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (FNMOVIN)*


_Quote »_I was just confused as to why the #'s were so low when kinetic said 240+?

The main reason is in their case, they haven't gotten a good tune setup on the stand alone systems that their running as the result of being dizzy OBDI. The other reason in my mind is that their running their kits on cars that are over 10 years old and could probably use an engine rebuild. The last reason is that their both running a 2.5" exhaust and not a 3". If they fixed the first two reason they'd prolly have in the neighborhood of 220-230whp.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I have a 98 glx....80k fresh chains and head rebuild...with the stage 1 kit..Before heatsoke..I have no prob rompin on my buddys all motor VR which was also rebuilt..and bored out..and his ride is strong..I dont think the HP issue's are with the ob2 kits..It seems more with the obd1's....due to the software??...Id agree most obd2 kitted cars are in the 220-230whp range with 6lbs of boost...


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_
The main reason is in their case, they haven't gotten a good tune setup on the stand alone systems that their running as the result of being dizzy OBDI. The other reason in my mind is that their running their kits on cars that are over 10 years old and could probably use an engine rebuild. The last reason is that their both running a 2.5" exhaust and not a 3". If they fixed the first two reason they'd prolly have in the neighborhood of 220-230whp.

In my case, the engine rebuild was less than 30,000 miles ago and I've been running Mobil 0-40 synthetic. Dyno'd with just the cams and exhaust at 174whp. I'd lean more to the other reasons you listed. Spending more money to upgrade the exhaust right now is out. I'll get the SS box tuned for a little better A/F, say 12.5 or so and see where I'm at on the dyno. The exhaust will come later when I intercool and up the boost. 
Although the tune seems to be a little rougher for us folks running the SS box, I do like that it is serial port programmable so you don't have to get a new chip burned every time you alter your setup.


----------



## FNMOVIN (May 15, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I myself have a dizzy that was one of the things that made me leary early on when it came out. Plus no one had even purchased a dizzy unit yet to even compare tuning with other guys. Now I'm kingda glad I waited. I think I'm gonna go a slightly different route. I'm not saying its a bad kit by anymeans.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Probably ~265whp. I did 289whp on 10-11psi, 3", no cat, but a sc61 turbo. 


A brief dyno history before recent mods (3-liter, DTA)

9psi, 91 octane, with cat, 2.5" exh
244whp, 260tq
13psi, 91 octane, with cat 2.5" exh
258whp, 299tq
9psi, 91 octane, no cat, 2.5" exh
270whp, 277tq
13psi, 91 octane, no cat, 2.5" exh
303whp, 310tq
9psi, 91 octane, no cat, 3" exh
300whp, 310wtq
13psi, 91 octane, no cat, 3" exh
351whp, 330wtq

Standard ATP intercooled kit, 3" downpipe, stock motor w/ 8.5:1 cr spacer, ATP chip


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

You picked up almost 100 hp from the full 3" exhaust??? wow do you by any chance have all these dyno sheets?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_You picked up almost 100 hp from the full 3" exhaust??? wow do you by any chance have all these dyno sheets?


47whp from just the exhaust change. I do not have most of the sheets anymore, just some figures on paper. This was like 2 years ago.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

The car that they advertise as having 240whp (that white jetta) is equipped with a 3 inch exhaust. BTW, I still need some offers. Trade me a t3 tangential .84A/R w/ 3 inch outlet no internal wastegate for a never used garrett tangential t3 .48A/R with an internal wastegate swing assembly, no actuator included. The t3 doesn't have to be new, just in good condition. Only interested in trading, my housing costs more than the one I want so I'm losing out. Please make me some offers so I can get my VR up and going.


----------



## isaacgti (Aug 29, 2005)

Just for any dizzy obd1 vrt having trouble with the ss box and the ****ty programming that comes with the box, I've ripped my box out of my '92 corrado and called EIP. In one week they sent me a stage 1 chip and after a couple of road tests my car drives as perfect as it did NA. Split Second helped me problem solve(since kinetic didn't really have much to tell me about the box). The box wouldn't work for my car because as it cranks the voltage drops to 10.5 which is well below the 12.0 the box needs to function. My car went into limp mode every time I started it. The kit doesn't need that box, and it is strange C2 doesn't make a chip. For anyone done ****ing with the box call EIP, thanks for the great advice TBT-passatG60........


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (isaacgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *isaacgti* »_ thanks for the great advice TBT-passatG60........ 

glad i could help.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_The car that they advertise as having 240whp (that white jetta) is equipped with a 3 inch exhaust. BTW, I still need some offers. Trade me a t3 tangential .84A/R w/ 3 inch outlet no internal wastegate for a never used garrett tangential t3 .48A/R with an internal wastegate swing assembly, no actuator included. The t3 doesn't have to be new, just in good condition. Only interested in trading, my housing costs more than the one I want so I'm losing out. Please make me some offers so I can get my VR up and going.

Come on guys help me out here


----------



## Streamline Vr6 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

I threw my car on the dyno this weekend. With a 2.5 inch exhaust+cat
228whp---225ft lbs


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Streamline Vr6)*

dont u have an intercooler too?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

By the way..my neighbor has an srt-4...we did 3 pulls he took the 1st, I took the 2nd...and the 3rd was super close..but he took it by his front bumper..we started from 2nd each time..and it was on a private road..All in all it was very close..LOL Im runnin 6lbs..n he is runnin 14lbs..with the lighter car..


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Streamline Vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Streamline Vr6* »_I threw my car on the dyno this weekend. With a 2.5 inch exhaust+cat
228whp---225ft lbs

If that's with 6psi i'd say that's about right (FMIC).


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Imo...thats a low whp number with a front mount...even if its only at 6lbs...What gives??


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

What octane gas is everyone running on their Kinetic Kit?
And does anyone else notice 'considerable' power loss running 92, or even 91 octane gas?








If I'm not running 93, I can feel the knock sensors pulling timing, and the HP loss associated with that, even while running 92 octane. If I run 91 octane, at 8psi I can see as much as 13-15 degrees of timing being pulled. (15 being the max that the knock sensors can pull)
I may have to put the 6psi spring back in, either that or get the low octane chip.
Anyone else?


_Modified by gamehenge~ at 1:04 PM 10-5-2005_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*

93 Octane here..


----------



## Streamline Vr6 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

the FMIC doesnt give you a huge HP gain. It makes it run a consistant number. For example ,all three runs I had no HP or Torque loss. The IC prevents heatsoak. I thought I would put out a higher number too, but I have a stock cat plus a 2.5inch exhaust. And the only thing I was worried about was that the widedband o2 said I was lean the hole time


----------



## 95' GLX VR6 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (Streamline Vr6)*

Err, I was looking for info about this kit, and I got this 63 page thread.
That is one heck of a read. We should start some new threads...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Streamline Vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Streamline Vr6* »_ And the only thing I was worried about was that the widedband o2 said I was lean the hole time










~define lean: What afr?
where was the sensor mounted? (Tailpipe or in downpipe)
Reaon I ask: I went to a local dyno, and the opeator's sensor
was reasing 10's while my ~300mile use sensor was reading 12's...
-Jeff


----------



## Streamline Vr6 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

tailpipe, I think it could be wronge because my EGT never gets past 1300F unless im gettin on it for a while, like an expressway run


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Streamline Vr6)*

I don't think that's very accurate then. The CAT has pretty much destroyed any kind of accurate reading at that point, I would think. Unless your not running a CAT?


----------



## Streamline Vr6 (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

yeah thats what i thought, yes i was running a cat


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (Streamline Vr6)*

alright round two at the dyno ....
still no wideband and laptop...so tuning is going slow
8.7psi
243whp
243wtq
50% humidity
92 degrees
A/F still past 10.0:1 rich throughout boost...
this is getting frustrating cause there is so much power there if i just get the a/f right....
exhaust should be done by the end of this month...ill dyno again then...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

Well your on the right track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up, those are respectable numbers.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

its getting there....with the a/f being past 10:1 entirely through boost...i have a feeling there is atleast another 20whp in there somewhere...then with the edition of getting rid of the factory exhaust and cat soon...i think she can get up to where she should be


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

Might be stupid question, but how do you adjust or can you adjust the a/f with the c2 chip?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Might be stupid question, but how do you adjust or can you adjust the a/f with the c2 chip? 

get it reburned or you can get something like an safc that is a piggy back on the stock computer to f with the af ratio and stuff like that


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*

Dyno'ed today...
245 hp and 244 lb at 9lb unintercooled with the TT 2.5" exhuast and cat. I think my A/F was off though. On my last run, after 2000 RPMS, it dropped to reeeeeeeal rich.


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Nice!! Im gonna crank up my boost to 9lbs and cut my resinators out n see whats up..hopfully ill breaak 255 whp..well see, I need new wires thoo...Im missing rite now..but good ish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BigE98GTI)*

Whoops that was me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...my buddy account was still on my comp...lol


----------



## t101 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

with a 2.25 SS CAT back with OEM cat in place
UR pulleys
UR Flywheel
New chains, guides and tentioners.
Kinetics Stage 1, 6lb spring no IC
217 HP @ 5750
212.4 Torque @ 4750
Same day another local pulled 228 HP and 219 Torque with a 9 lb spring and FMIC on the same Kinetics Kit.
Some pics...


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (t101)*

pics no worky


----------



## t101 (Jun 29, 2003)

should be good now, thanks


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (t101)*

something is definetly wrong with my car. i will scan the dyno sheet in a little bit, but i hit 197whp/232wtq with FMIC, 9psi, no cat, 3" exhaust (single muffler).





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
~Andrew
edit: dyno sheet scan








~Andrew


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 7:04 PM 10-9-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

That's just not right.... So much for the 3" exhaust and no CAT theory.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

yeah, tell me about it. i was going in hoping for a low of 230whp and didn't even break 200. the 1.8t guys were chuckling about it with their revo stg2








any suggestions? it was mentioned that it could be electrical (coil pack?). i am thinking of taking it right down to C2 and letting them dig into it. that is, if chris and his shop would be willing and have any openings.
~Andrew


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

I have to say I am really dumfounded how most of these guys are puttin down sh*ty hp #'s...WTF!....How do your guys car's sound N run??..smooth, rough..??I would expect you would know somthings up from a power loss that these dyno's are showing..also how accurate are these dyno's?
Hey Crazybig58..can you post up your dyno sheet??


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

His #'s seem about right IMO. I'm not sure what's going on with the other guys though.... He throws an IC on that and pick's up 20hp putting him at maybe 275-280 and that's a very respectible #.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 8:58 PM 10-9-2005_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Crazybig58's #'s seem about right..but he is the only one...out of like 4-5 other dyno's with low #'s...thats whats buggin me out


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

Pimp, I am going to guess that you might have a boost leak.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

A couple of those were OBDI with poor tunes on the Split Second setup. The others however are really odd. Are your clutches slipping like mad?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Mine isnt..yet...But if you launch the car hard alot..sooner or later that clutch is gonna give...


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

My air/fuel is on the bottom of the dyno sheets. Check out the 3rd one. Drops down below 10 (way too rich) at only 2000 rpms. The leaner you are, the more power you have. I would like to stay right around 12 on the a/f number. 
Thanks to Remus for the dyno sheet imgs.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

Rich at 2000 doesn't really mean anything prolly the result of no O2 sensor and too much fuel at part throttle. If it was at that level at 6-7k I'd say you have a problem. As a matter of fact what was it at when you were at 6-7k it seems to completely disapear after 3k or so unless I'm misreading it, which I may be.


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 12:39 AM 10-10-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

i really don't think it is a boost leak. my gauge is tapped just before the TB i believe and it reads 9psi solid. it really feels like a fuel/electrical problem. at about 4500-5000 (where the dyno sheet goes hectic and starts falling) the car stumbles and seems to fall on its face. everyone that was there said it sounded like it just stops pulling. i am uploading the video i took of it right now so that you can hear it too. could a bad coil pack cause the low numbers?
i called C2 to see if they could help me. hopefully they will get back with me soon.
~Andrew
edit: dyno video
it is about 14.5 MB and not the greatest quality. good for reference though.
http://portfolio.iu.edu/rjester/100_2151.MOV


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 7:04 AM 10-10-2005_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
i called C2 to see if they could help me. hopefully they will get back with me soon.
~Andrew


We are here to help in any way that we can....
Chris
C2


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_We are here to help in any way that we can....
Chris
C2

and THAT is why c2 is a kickass company.
any thoughts on what could be wrong with my vrt? the graph just dies and goes spastic at about 4500RPM.







i'd be more than willing to get it down to your shop if that is at all possible. it's just down the road afterall








~Andrew


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 7:45 AM 10-10-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Rich at 2000 doesn't really mean anything prolly the result of no O2 sensor and too much fuel at part throttle. If it was at that level at 6-7k I'd say you have a problem. As a matter of fact what was it at when you were at 6-7k it seems to completely disapear after 3k or so unless I'm misreading it, which I may be.

Rich from 2000 out to 6800. I don't think it is just an O2 censor problem at part throttle. The guy took it to 4th gear and then gased it the whole time, from 2500 RPM thru boost to 6800 RPM. Besides, doesn't Jeff's software cover this? Anything?


----------



## t101 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

My VRt (217/212.4) has a brand new eurodrive 4 puck kevlar clutch, so no slippage. I have never spared expense on the maintenance of my engine. I only have 120,000 K's on it and I still did all the chains, guides, tentioners,selas and gaskets at 117,000 KM. This engine was no dog before I installed the Kinetics kit.
The main difference between my setup is the 17" BBS wheels and the 2.25 SS exhaust vs 3" straight through without a cat. Next spring I will dyno with my 16" wheels and a 3" custom straight through exhaust and see what happens.
I guess I should remember that I used to have like 160 at the wheels and now I have 217, that a good 57 HP.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We are here to help in any way that we can....
Chris
C2

Good to hear. Can you tell me why my A/F is so rich??? Dyno charts are above.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

andrew i hope you figure out your problem. because the car will be a beast when you do. its hard to say what it could be because you think it would pull hard til redline but your power curve just dies off. fueling? timing? electrical?


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*

If some of you are having low HP numbers, check blocks 045 and 046 in VAG-COM. Do some 3rd gear pulls and watch to see if you have any timing retard.
Like I've said earlier, the diff between 91 octane gas and 93 on my car is huge... HUGE.
When you go to the dyno make sure you are running at least 93.
If the above charts are on 93 octane then nevermind.
-Ty


----------



## t101 (Jun 29, 2003)

I ran 93 octane for my dyno. In fact I only ever run 93 octane


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (t101)*

slit second with poor tune...
im dialing in the car better now though
first run 6 psi
205whp
205wtq 
a/f below 10 after 2500rpm's all the way through
second run 8.7psi
243whp 
243 wtq
a/f below 10 after 2600rpm's all the way through
im getting closer to a better map now....she should be in the 11-12.5:1 soon
factory exhaust same dynojet


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_
a/f below 10 after 2600rpm's all the way through

We seem to be sharing the same problem. Any idea why your a/f is dropping like it is?


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_Yup, you hit it right on the money.Well,damn close.I ran my car at 8.7psi with out IC and got 238whp-234ft-lbs...........Also my exhaust was a 2.5 TT with a borla muffler.









This is what i ran.
But my A/F ratio started off at about 14.5 at 2000 rpm and when in full boost.The A/F went down as far as 12.8-13.2.My Question is..........What would i need to do to bring the A/F ratio down.Like 11.0 or so.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (t101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t101* »_I ran 93 octane for my dyno. In fact I only ever run 93 octane

I thought you ran 91 that day??








Anyhow, car is back on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

WTF








the original poster of this thread dyno'd 233whp and 228wtq @3psi








how are you guys getting such low numbers???
i was all excided, now after reading the last few pages i'm a little nervous


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (619)*

Damn this is the longest thread I have ever seen!


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (619)*

just buy this kit and swap the chip out for EIP's...ive just recently started a thread on this in the FI forum and i have been getting back some pretty good responces...one guy ran 313whp at 10psi







....u just need to get eip's e-prom and a rising rate FPR...thats what im going for cuz im piecing together my own kit...plus its much easier to tune with A/F ratio's cuz u can adjust the regulator http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif plus they say it smoother from vac-boost, so better driveability http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by burtonguy567 at 6:08 PM 10-12-2005_


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (burtonguy567)*

You should like the eip kit if you are staying 12 psi and lower. Mine ran good with the eip stage 2 setup. When you start going for higher boost, keep an eye on your air fuel. It will be rich on the low end and lean up top. Was geting to lean with my short runner, so I changed to the C2 42# setup. Feels smoother, 9-10 psi feels like 7-8 psi with the eip setup, but the C2 will let me run higher boost for more safer power. If you want to run higher boost with eip, add some larger injectors and a bigger maf. I went that route when I had mine to run 15psi. All in all, you should be happy with either setup you choose.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (619)*


_Quote »_the original poster of this thread dyno'd 233whp and 228wtq @3psi

Thats complete and utter BS, I don't care what he says or what he has to back that number up there is no way in HELL your makking that power on 3psi, it's laughably rediculous.... 

_Quote »_You should like the eip kit if you are staying 12 psi and lower.

If I were OBDI or OBDI Dizzy I'd definetly go that route. Unless you are close enough to get custom tuning from Jeff.

_Quote »_Damn this is the longest thread I have ever seen!

Look for the "High altitude pulley for NS charger thread" I would think it holds the record at 130+ pages!


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Look for the "High altitude pulley for NS charger thread" I would think it holds the record at 130+ pages!










haha thats nothing check this out
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=505
505 pages
or
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=467
467 pages


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Royale10)*

LOL, ya but that doesn't count it's just useless banter, nothing informative.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djthreat619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djthreat619* »_
I live in Paradise Hills, where do you live???

mission hills, airport exit off the 5. it'd be cool to go for a ride in your car sometime, sample the kit before i decide. let me know if your down [email protected]


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

haha none the less huge threads


----------



## djthreat619 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_
mission hills, airport exit off the 5. it'd be cool to go for a ride in your car sometime, sample the kit before i decide. let me know if your down [email protected]










I'll let you know when its ready. Its currently at DML Motorsports by the sports arena. You can stop by and check it out as they build it. I'm suddenly running low on$$$ so I have to pause for a couple weeks. Should be ready by mid November.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (djthreat619)*

^^^LOL yea the blue one with all the dust on it







your getting tranny work too right?
i was acually there picking up my wifes jetta when your kit arrived, me and dennis were checking it out.
thats funny! shoot me an email when its done


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Your right. What was everybody thinking when they bought this kit. Its not as if you can turn up the boost and make more power.









because its cheaper to run a built VR6 than a non intercooled turbo kit








Just add up the price of cams, pistons, head work, and a schrick intake mani


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Rippinralf)*

Rippinralf:
Is it possible to get a 3" downpipe for this kit? I want to do this on my setup: 








http://www.atpturbo.com/root/r...4.htm
Winter is coming so I need to think of stuff to pick up during the 6 months my car is going to be stored!!


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_A couple of those were OBDI with poor tunes on the Split Second setup.

what is a split second set up? and the obd1's your talking about are dist. or coilpack?
still undecided










_Modified by 619 at 12:25 PM 10-15-2005_


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (619)*

Good question is the SS just a piggy back or a full stand alone setup? It's one of the two....


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

going to louisville tomorrow for a BBQ and chris said he could take a peak at my car. customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Piggyback...You can modify fuel and ignition timing signals. Problem as I see it is that you can't monitor fuel trims in closed loop with pre 96' OBDI apps with the current software/scan tools on the market. This leaves only open loop tuning. I'm just getting into this stuff so maybe this isn't a problem at all if you are close on the tune and not out of the range of allowable fuel trims in closed loop.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (bob4me2see)*

well, chris seems to think i might have an electrical issue. i will be getting new wires (brand recommendations? nology is a bit expensive lol) and coil pack. then going to have it dyno'd and air/fuel ratios taken down in louisville and go from there. we also figured out the dyno that i was on was running about 20whp/wtq low that day. but 217whp is still very low. hopefully get this all situated. BIG thanks to chris for going on a ride with me and helping me diagnose it on a sunday during BBQ time







. it was nice to finally meet you!
~Andrew


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 5:11 PM 10-16-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Can a wastegate go bad? Mine is making this real funky noise, or at least I think it is the wastegate. Every time I start to reach boost, it sounds like I am hearing the air just exhaustsing straight from the turbo, like the wastegate isn't being used. I checked, and everything is in place and connected. Anyone???


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Possible plumbing leak???
(This will casue you to run rich on boost too)

-Jeff


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Possible plumbing leak???
(This will casue you to run rich on boost too)

-Jeff

maybe turbo to manifold gasket.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_(This will casue you to run rich on boost too)
-Jeff

I was waiting for you to poke your head into this one.








How would a leak make me run rich though? Wouldn't it be more air? Where should I look for the leak? It sounds like there is a hole in the wastegate. I think I can hear the turbo spool.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

a leak after the MAF would make you run rich because it is dumping enough fuel for 'x' amount of air, but is only getting 'x-leak' amount of air. at least that's how it works in my head















~Andrew


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

I have noticed a leak sound from mine as well. I noticed a little soot in the wastegate flex pipe to down pipe tube. I tightened the fex pipe to no avail. I am thinking it could be the manifold to cylinder head. I would like to stress that this noise was not there for the first few thousand k's. For the record - as gaskets are new from the kit. Maybe a tighten up after a few heat cycles would be a good idea.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_a leak after the MAF would make you run rich because it is dumping enough fuel for 'x' amount of air, but is only getting 'x-leak' amount of air. at least that's how it works in my head















~Andrew

Makes perfect sense, but this noise I am hearing is coming from the wastegate area, not the MAF. So it is confusing. Can wastegates go bad?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettin2ClassVR6* »_I heard the gasket in between the wastegate and the manifold can go bad. One person responded that they reassembled theirs "dry" and haven't had problems since. I think mine is doing the same thing









Thanks for the info. I am really not sure what it is. On my way home tonight, I tried to diagnose the problem. It seems to go like this:
In 1st gear the noise comes in around VAC 8 and I hear it all the way through full boost (9psi). 
In 2nd gear the noise comes in around VAC 2 and I hear it all the way through full boost.
3rd gear the noise comes in around 3 lbs boost and I hear it all the way through full boost.
4th gear it comes in around 7 psi and I don't hear it in 5th. 
I will also say that going up a hill, starting in 1st gear seems difficult. It isn't smooth due to this noise. So it is like the noise has something to do with my clutch/tranny?














I am not really sure what the hell it is, but it is pissing me off!


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

nvm...realized how dumb i sounded








~Andrew


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

Video of my drive home from work at lunchtime. About 80 mb, but I sized it down to about 10 mb. Click the link and listen to my car. Anyone know what it is?
Click here for the vid


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Possible plumbing leak???
(This will casue you to run rich on boost too)

-Jeff

Explain why I would run rich is there is a plumbing leak. Wouldn't a leak allow more air??? Also, I am running 9 psi on the stg I fueling.


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

I've read through a large majority of this thread. I think I quit reading around page 53 or 54. Anyways I know awhile ago the date for the mk4 kit was susposed to be around now-ish? What's the word? There's nothing on the website and I'm holding out for this kit, because I don't want to waste my time and money at EIP.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Dubious_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubious_Dubber* »_I've read through a large majority of this thread. I think I quit reading around page 53 or 54. Anyways I know awhile ago the date for the mk4 kit was susposed to be around now-ish? What's the word? There's nothing on the website and I'm holding out for this kit, because I don't want to waste my time and money at EIP.

I'm not crapping on this kit at all, but you aren't wasting time or money with EIP. If you can wait, then I suggest waiting for this kit because it is worth every penny, and about half the price. However, we are talking MKII/MKIII, not sure if the MKIV will be more $$$


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Video of my drive home from work at lunchtime. About 80 mb, but I sized it down to about 10 mb. Click the link and listen to my car. Anyone know what it is?
Click here for the vid

Anyone watch it yet?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Figured out what the problem was. Thanks for the help. 
Jeff - still running rich...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Well what was the problem??


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Just finished watching the whole vid. Although you got it fixed, I really want to know if it's what I was hearing. (strange siren type whine that came in just when you described)
Also, you did a great job using your turn signal.







I'm wondering what exhaust you have on there as well. It's pretty loud.
Let us know what it was. I was going to vote on an intake tract leak or perhaps a wierd "whistle" hole in the exhaust somewhere.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*

You all will never believe me, but it was the front engine mount. Somehow, the bolt came/fell out and it was allowing my engine to rock back and forth. When I got on it, the engine would rock back. When it rocked back the compressor would hit the back of the engine bay and it would make the noise.
We thought it was my clutch as when I pulled the e-brake and went slowly in 1st, the noise came in under power. Then, my buddy wanted to hear what it sounded like from the outside, so he got out and i drove by slowly but he couldn't hear anything. So then I got out and checked it out and he said, is the engine moving??? I said, hell yeh it is. So, it turned out it was a simple bolt from the front engine mount. Pretty gay if you ask me. Sorry I caused such an uproar.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Ehhh sh*t happens...atleast it was nothing major..


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

yut


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

so now make a vid without the noise


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (animal1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animal1* »_so now make a vid without the noise









HaHa, will do, as soon as I get the bolt for the motor mount. Until then, no boost for this guy.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I'm glad the fix was so easy, you had me stumped on the phone lol.


----------



## 10cent (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (KineticMotorsport)*

Any idea when this kit will be available? I have seen the same message on yuor website for a while now.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

im so pathetic at saving money that i opened a savings account that 40% of my check will be direct deposited into....if it wasnt for a bank that lets you lock your account until your set amount of money is in there i would never be able to do attempt to purchase this kit.


_Modified by animal1 at 7:07 AM 10-19-2005_


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
HaHa, will do, as soon as I get the bolt for the motor mount. Until then, no boost for this guy.









ima hold you up on that


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (10cent)*

The MKIII kit is available and listed on are online store.

_Quote, originally posted by *10cent* »_Any idea when this kit will be available? I have seen the same message on yuor website for a while now.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

what about the mk4 kit?


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (sicklyscott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicklyscott* »_what about the mk4 kit?

I have given up with trying to say when that kit will be out. I was hoping to have it out at the end of last month. But the injectors that we where using in that kit became very hard to get and we had to go right back to the begining with the injectors and software. The rest of the kit is ready to go into production.
Sorry but now I have no idea.
Jeremy


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (animal1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animal1* »_
ima hold you up on that









Stg II delrin motor mounts and tranny mount will be in tomorrow. Rather than get the bolt, I decided to go all out and get a good set of all 4 motor mounts and the tranny mount from black forest. I should be able to get to them tomorrow evening and then take the car out for a spin. Providing my camera is still working, do you care if the vid is a night vid?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Damn dude u went with the stage 2 mounts..are u nuts..I got stage 1 and a vf tranny mount and my ride shakes pretty good at idle..Stage is probly Insane..


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

We'll see. If I cannot take them, I will order Stg I and use them and throw the Stg II in when the car is no longer a daily.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
Stg II delrin motor mounts and tranny mount will be in tomorrow. Rather than get the bolt, I decided to go all out and get a good set of all 4 motor mounts and the tranny mount from black forest. I should be able to get to them tomorrow evening and then take the car out for a spin. Providing my camera is still working, do you care if the vid is a night vid?

dont matter day or night im just trying to get some motivation


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (animal1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animal1* »_
dont matter day or night im just trying to get some motivation









if it is motivation you need, then just think how wonderful it will be when you hit 250 whp on the dyno...the dyno is what motivates me. what will i hit next, 275, 300, 325.
I'll get a vid done anyway.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm getting dizzy....


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

would a stock 18t ic be efficient for this kit? im thinking about selling my blower for the kit. but i would want to run more than 10 psi. yall have some ideas of ic's that can handle this turbo setup??


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (dcvento)*

don't waste ur time on the 1.8T or dsm smic - i've done a lot of search and figured they are too small for proper heat dissipation
i've settled on an EIP SMIC (to keep a stealth look) - many have used the Saab intercooler with success..


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_don't waste ur time on the 1.8T or dsm smic - i've done a lot of search and figured they are too small for proper heat dissipation
i've settled on an EIP SMIC (to keep a stealth look) - many have used the Saab intercooler with success..


Did you just buy EIP's intercooler and then route the piping yourself?


_Modified by crazykidbig58 at 2:02 PM 10-21-2005_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Crazy,
That's the plan.. the piping under the transmission tunnel is the same..
The kinetic (facing the car) goes left.. mine will go right.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Crazy,
That's the plan.. the piping under the transmission tunnel is the same..
The kinetic (facing the car) goes left.. mine will go right.

Nice! Let me know how it works out for ya! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

im selling my kinetic adaptable vr6 intercooler kit for $600 with the trade of you inlet housing emails to [email protected]


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Wait, what? Your going back to Non IC'd?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Are you kidding?? go look in the mk3 fourms..just look for his thread..


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

dude non intercooled is the ONLY Wway to fly bro !!!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..no im going air/water . on a 3.0 liter bigvalve midengine


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

All right wise ass. If your pipes weren't BLUE I might have been interested


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

forget the blue i can paint them any color youd like give me your paint code


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

whens the corrado kit coming out for the obd 1 distr. i cant wait to hook my rado up............... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (G60ed777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60ed777* »_whens the corrado kit coming out for the obd 1 distr. i cant wait to hook my rado up............... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's NEVER going to come out unless 
1. You run the Split Sec piggyback
or 
2. You drive to CT and tell Jeff to tune your car.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_It's NEVER going to come out unless 
1. You run the Split Sec piggyback
or 
2. You drive to CT and tell Jeff to tune your car.

That's why you need to swap in OBD2 management and just plug-n-play the OBD2 kit. I am proof positive that it works FINE and all fits FINE. (cept the turbo compressor to A/C fitment)


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*

obd1 COILPACK rado = in testing...
Thanks, Mike Hansen (guinea pig #1)
-Jeff


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote »_obd1 COILPACK rado = in testing...

Do you have any hair left or have you pulled it all out?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_obd1 COILPACK rado = in testing...
Thanks, Mike Hansen (guinea pig #1)
-Jeff

coil pack or dizzy?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

I started with a 93' Corrado OBD1 Coilpack ECU (Code BA) for my A2 VR6-t swap. When I took my ECU over to Chris to get it socketed, he told me that Jeff did not write software for the Corrado Coilpack ECU. So, I had to buy a BM code(A3 Golf/Jetta) VR6 ECU to run the C2 software.
Good to see that you guys are burning software for the Corrado guys...Not that it helps me anymore but it will save Corrado owners, who want to buy this kit, a few headaches... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
coil pack or dizzy?









30# inj, stock MAF hosuing (can't do large housing easily)
258BA ecu = Corrado Coilpack

-Jeff


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
30# inj, stock MAF hosuing (can't do large housing easily)
258BA ecu = Corrado Coilpack

-Jeff

Yo yo yo, word up dogg.
Doin' a bit 'o dizzy tuning, biatch?


----------



## 16vr6 (Sep 30, 2005)

i am putting a obd2 vr into my a2 and have the stg1 kit waiting to go on it. my ? is will a obd1 head from a 94 rado work on this set up? it is a coilpack head so...? I am new to the vr6 realm. I was told it would work- head on motor but what about the kinetic kit? will all of these work together.. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
30# inj, *stock MAF hosuing *(can't do large housing easily)
258BA ecu = Corrado Coilpack

-Jeff

So Jeff, is that limiting you to only 8-9 psi ?
I don't care.. That's what I want to run on mine... 


_Modified by fastslc at 6:25 AM 10-29-2005_


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (16vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vr6* »_i am putting a obd2 vr into my a2 and have the stg1 kit waiting to go on it. my ? is will a obd1 head from a 94 rado work on this set up? it is a coilpack head so...? I am new to the vr6 realm. I was told it would work- head on motor but what about the kinetic kit? will all of these work together.. PLEASE HELP!

Yes, it should work fine. You MIGHT run into issues with your timing chains. Depending on the year the block may be running single row chains and the head should have double row. Just change the sprockets on the head. Oh, and 99% of the 94 heads had the secondary air injection port, but if yours doesn't it's no big deal. (I run mine without it on OBD2)


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_
So Jeff, is that limiting you to only 8-9 psi ?
I don't care.. That's what I want to run on mine... 

_Modified by fastslc at 6:25 AM 10-29-2005_


It really a matter of flow through the MAF housing...
It maxes out in the mid-high 200's whp range.
Since 30# inj. run out about the same time it makes for
a good match up.
-Jeff


----------



## 16vr6 (Sep 30, 2005)

thanx for the input SlowCorrado!!


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (16vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vr6* »_i am putting a obd2 vr into my a2 and have the stg1 kit waiting to go on it. my ? is will a obd1 head from a 94 rado work on this set up? it is a coilpack head so...? I am new to the vr6 realm. I was told it would work- head on motor but what about the kinetic kit? will all of these work together.. PLEASE HELP!

the obd2 uses a different camshaft speed sensor than the obd1. I had to change all the stuff out when I put a 99 vr6 into my 95 glx. I also finished the installation of this kit today but need to find someone to install the chip. Can't wait to get it running. 
Also what do I do with the secondary air. Thanks


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

I just put on a MBC tonight..and boy it F'n moves..its at 10lbs..hittin11lbs deep In the rppm range somtimes..Which is lil.to much for a non IC set up..I have to set it to 9lbs tommorrow when its light outside and I acctually have some energy..But 10lbs...WOW!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

what are your air/fuel ratios like when you run that much boost?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

I dont know..Im not running an Air\fuel gauge do to the fact its chipped tuned, although I probly should be..This saturday Im going to dyno..so I will find out then..


----------



## 16vr6 (Sep 30, 2005)

thanx for input on head swap issues! here's another one, how much boost can i run with stgI (36# inj.) 9.0 HG, fmic, barrel mani, P&p head w/ 256's any ideas


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (16vr6)*

36# inj. can support low-mid 300's whp.
inj. maxed out = ~340-350whp.
How much boost you run to get there is setup dependent.

-Jeff


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Went to the track last nite..only did 2 runs..the better of the 2 was a 14.2....my 60' was [email protected] 101mph...with missfire issues..Im gonna go back next week..since this was the frist time I ever ran my vr on the track..Im pretty confident that I can get In to the high 13's next time..
My set up is running 9.5lbs of boost..


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

well, im planning on going ot the track on sunday,
hoping for the 12's.
i also raced a sti with a front mount ,intake,full 3"exhaust,uppipe,downpipe,UTEC,walbro pump and some more stuff i dont know about . i wuld say he would run high 12's so im pretty confident on gettin inot the mid to high twelves bcz i beat his sti 3x in a row








im runnin 8.5 lbs of boost non intercooled with a 3" exhaust in a mk2 golf


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (max98069)*

For you guys running at 9 PSI NON INTERCOOLED, how safe is it ? I know the kit is released with a 6 ? psi spring.. so a 3 psi increase without intercooling ?? hmmm ??
Thanks
d


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

I think its safe..Some will disagree..But I havent heard of anybody having any problems..with 9lns non IC's..my friends been runnin 10lbs all day for a few month no issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

C2 software runs pretty rich. You can't run too much boost though, because you need that rich mixture for cooling, since you don't have an IC.


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

well i only drive the car after work recently and i live in ny so its been about 30-40 degrees out at night so i figure iit doesnt do to much harm
my car is put away for the winter as of right now anyways and i should be ordering my stage 2 shortly.










_Modified by max98069 at 11:50 AM 11-4-2005_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*

dose any body have any suggestions about boost creep? I have a mbc..And it builds up boost like a s\c..Instead of hitting full boost around mid rpms..All my lines seem to be good..Im all most positive the mbc isnt leaking..?? anybody..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

what kind of mbc is it. If it does that for me I would buy it right now








Usually Manual BCs come on fast and sometimes spike a little. Its possible you are leaking exhaust out of your wastegate. Maybe it is loose or something.


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *KineticMotorsport* »_I have given up with trying to say when that kit will be out. I was hoping to have it out at the end of last month. But the injectors that we where using in that kit became very hard to get and we had to go right back to the begining with the injectors and software. The rest of the kit is ready to go into production.

Goddamn injectors!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I fixed it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_I fixed it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

as a rule when you fix a problem that you've been asking about, you state what the real problem was and how you ended up fixing it. That way other users can benefit from it.


----------



## Mooz! (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Has anyone ran into any drivetrain problems yet running the stock Stage 1? I just got the trans rebuilt, brand new clutch, and I really don't feel like exploding anything again, but I'm considering this kit.
P.S., what would your suggestions be about a timing chain thats been making the same amount of noise since I bought the engine/trans (about 35,000kms, hasn't gotten and better or worse, the guides and chain are perfect with no wear, just replaced the timing chain tensioner, but still makes some noise). Is this something I should spend the money on and get replaced or is it ok if it's been making noise for this long and not getting any worse.
EDIT -- Since this kit is pretty much ready to go, is tuning it suggested, or would I be safe to install and drive (relatively) hard?


_Modified by Mooz! at 1:30 AM 11-5-2005_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

Well I would have but nobody wouold have benfited from my mistake..I ran a T from my wastegate line..to the mbc..which was my problem..I took out the T and ran the line straight to the mbc..problem fixed..


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

for those running the tt over axle pipe what muffler are you running and what dimensions are they besides 3in in and out.


----------



## MonkeySkull (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

So whats the word for the obd1 guys? EIP chip? Lots of dyno time? Turf it and go mega squirt?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MonkeySkull)*

236whp @ 10psi..4th gear..


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_236whp @ 10psi..4th gear..

damn I made 249whp on 8 psi.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

Im having missifre issues..I beleave thats whats causing the 10-15 hp diffence..I was expecting around 250ish


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote »_You can't run too much boost though, because you need that rich mixture for cooling, since you don't have an IC.

I don't tink C2 programmed the fueling for this kit specifically for an unintercooled setup. I may be wrong though. If they did indeed add that much more fuel in an attempt to keep EGT's down, for those of us who are now intercooled, is there another program we can run to pull some of that extra fuel out? Since it's aparently running so rich as people are saying, can we then run 10psi on the Stage I fueling kit? BTW many of us have maxed out the Stage I kit at 9psi unintercooled and been fine so I'm not sure about your statement here.

_Quote »_You can't run too much boost though


_Quote »_Im having missifre issues..I beleave thats whats causing the 10-15 hp diffence..I was expecting around 250ish

Is it just me or has the installation of this kit CURSED all coil packs across the land. I swear to god before mine went on not one problem with it. 3rd day after I had it put in, my coil pack was arching like an SOB. I've heard of at least three other people having the same luck.

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 3:47 AM 11-6-2005_

_Modified by .:VRT:. at 3:49 AM 11-6-2005_


_Modified by .:VRT:. at 3:49 AM 11-6-2005_


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:VRT:.* »_Is it just me or has the installation of this kit CURSED all coil packs across the land. I swear to god before mine went on not one problem with it. 3rd day after I had it put in, my coil pack was arching like an SOB. I've heard of at least three other people having the same luck.

pretty sure that's what is causing my problems. [email protected], when we went for a test drive, recommended upgrading the electrical system. new wires, coil pack, and plugs.
anyone running Autotech wires? they look pretty beefy








~Andrew


_Modified by Pimpalicious316 at 6:07 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

just a heads up if u decide to get an act street disk and etreme pressure plate and launch as violently on slicks as i do.... don't. another one down maybe the third ones a charm???


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*

You must be made of money.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_just a heads up if u decide to get an act street disk and etreme pressure plate and launch as violently on slicks as i do.... don't. another one down maybe the third ones a charm???

Get a spec stg III clutch... I love mine!


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_236whp @ 10psi..4th gear..

What were you a/f numbers? I made 245whp @ 9psi but my a/f was below 10 from 2000 rpms to 6800 rpms. Pretty rich if you ask me. I think I could probably run 12 psi on the unintercooled kit because I ran so rich. I am thinking about getting in on the gb that mole has for those digital a/f gauges. They are set to atmosphere so you are guaranteed the correct a/f reading within 0.1 which is nice. Then I can see how high the boost can go.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

they were in the 13's


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote »_236whp @ 10psi..4th gear..

10psi on the Stage I fueling at 10:1?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

I just ditched my Bailey's DV 30 and went back to the Audi TT DV that was supplied with the kit. As far as I can see, running the Bailey's DV did improve the sound ect... but most times it was choking the turbo (if that's even possible??). All I know is that since i've gone back to the regular DV things are both quieter (as quiet as it gets for a VRT!!) and more predictable. Car goes into storage tonight so can't wait to get this back on the road in the Spring!!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

yes 236 whp..10:1..on 10psi...with missifres tho..Im not sure if its my coil? plugs? or possiby my head???..I did new wires..


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Upgrading the Plug Wires...
What "Plug Wires" are recommended? Would an standard Bosch set be sufficient?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

I have remie's.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Mooz!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mooz!* »_Has anyone ran into any drivetrain problems yet running the stock Stage 1? I just got the trans rebuilt, brand new clutch, and I really don't feel like exploding anything again, but I'm considering this kit.
P.S., what would your suggestions be about a timing chain thats been making the same amount of noise since I bought the engine/trans (about 35,000kms, hasn't gotten and better or worse, the guides and chain are perfect with no wear, just replaced the timing chain tensioner, but still makes some noise). Is this something I should spend the money on and get replaced or is it ok if it's been making noise for this long and not getting any worse.
EDIT -- Since this kit is pretty much ready to go, is tuning it suggested, or would I be safe to install and drive (relatively) hard?

_Modified by Mooz! at 1:30 AM 11-5-2005_

congrats on rebuilding the trans .... now put a peloquin in it .. upgrade your clutch ( spec stage 3 recomended) big arguments over the whole diff/clutch but if you want the full potential of this kit and get every bit of power to the ground ... you cant go wrong ..
as for the chains if the car is close to about 90 k id replace the chains and guides..... about $260 in parts ... and can be done when the trans is out and having a diff installed







...
the kinetic kit is great IMO .... i havent had 1 single problem , burp , or fart out of it ... and im the guy that effin smokes em every chance i get ( hence having no liscence) i been whaling the **** out of my car scince i did the kinetic kit with the clutch and diff ... and ZERO problems ..... only thing i'm not a fan of is the whole CEL being constantly on .... i recently plugged my 02 back up , cleared the CEL ....drove it very easy and passed a state emissions test with flying colors







C2 supposedly is working on a software patch ? i personally dont give a **** anymore .... ill be going autronic shortly


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*

looking to get this kit for my car.Im bout to buy sum cams.Will 276's be to much? O and my car has 180K on it, is that gonna be a problem? 180K and i run the hell out of it all the time, runs 14.5's so i don't think 8 psi will hurt the motor, now the trannys a different story.
F**k a LSD, racing spool for me


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Turbo3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo3* »_Will 276's be to much? O and my car has 180K on it, is that gonna be a problem? 180K and i run the hell out of it all the time, runs 14.5's so i don't think 8 psi will hurt the motor, now the trannys a different story.
F**k a LSD, racing spool for me









276 is too much. Most people that do run cams go very mild with a 256 on their turbo setup.
Go for this setup regardless of the mileage on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

has anyone done a full 3 inch downpipe --->exhaust? or do yall keep the 2.5 inch dp and then do 3 inch exh??


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (dcvento)*

ill show ya what a 3.5" x3ft straight pipe directly off the turbo looks like real soon


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

Well, I just got the Kinetic Stage 1 clutch installed! It is SO NICE being able to put the power to the ground with out the clutch spinning!!!! Now, off to the East Coast! Going to be stationed at Fort Drum, NY! Hope to get it DYNO'd and I will post some numbers!!!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

dude we'll have to meet up come spring time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quasi evil vr (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

i just had to add to the 67 page thread, and i saw BlueVRT posted, sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_Well, I just got the Kinetic Stage 1 clutch installed! It is SO NICE being able to put the power to the ground with out the clutch spinning!!!! Now, off to the East Coast! Going to be stationed at Fort Drum, NY! Hope to get it DYNO'd and I will post some numbers!!!

Welcome Back! Can't wait to see what your dyno numbers are. When are you going to run Stg.II Fueling and Injectors??


----------



## -blownvr6mk3- (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BlueVRT)*

i just got my 3in exhaust finished today. i made a 3in downpipe back exhaust to a magna flow muffler...it sounds pretty damn good. just thought i would throw that out to you guys! might have a sound clip or video pretty soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (-blownvr6mk3-)*

my 3" dp is being made as we speak and soon a 3" exhaust will be fabbed...


----------



## -blownvr6mk3- (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (homeless)*

thats awesome man! where are you getting it done at and how much did you spend? if you dont mind to share with us. are you goin to run a muffler or something. the magna flow sounds pretty good but i might just run no muffler. well see


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Why cant you just tell us what you payed for the kit, is it a secret or somthing?

he may have gotten a killer price.. or maybe its just easier if you go look into the web site..
if you need to know the kit at this date cost about 2600 bucks without installation... add about another 500 to a 1000 if your nor mechanically inclined!!


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (WolfzGangVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfzGangVR6* »_
he may have gotten a killer price.. or maybe its just easier if you go look into the web site..
if you need to know the kit at this date cost about 2600 bucks without installation... add about another 500 to a 1000 if your nor mechanically inclined!!

Did we just loose 68 pages or so?
How well does 3" exhaust fit over the axle of Corrado's. Is there interference on the body/axle. It's pretty tight with a lowered car.


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm considering getting cams for my vr. I know many people have asked many times and all I've heard is get 256's. Is 256 the largest duration you can have? If not, what is highest you can go on an FI engine, safely, as well as efficiently?


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Welcome Back! Can't wait to see what your dyno numbers are. When are you going to run Stg.II Fueling and Injectors??









I'm back and gone! I'm currently in Cleveland, Ohio on my way to NY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








No problems other than a flat in Montana! I hate that STATE!!!


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

didn't think there was this many pages.....


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (WolfzGangVR6)*

so my vr6t is finally on the road.







its a cool kit. It feels like it came with a turbo stock. I like the no check engine light. the customer service rocks and so does the power. Tire slip is a problem.
I plan on circuit racing with production cars, just a club not a series. I wouldn't be launching it so hopefully I can try a little relaxed racing until i can afford a lsd and clutch. anyone else doing this kind of racing.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_so my vr6t is finally on the road.







its a cool kit. It feels like it came with a turbo stock. the customer service rocks and so does the power. Tire slip is a problem.
I plan on circuit racing with production cars, just a club not a series. I wouldn't be launching it so hopefully I can try a little relaxed racing until i can afford a lsd and clutch. anyone else doing this kind of racing.

No check engine light?


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (-blownvr6mk3-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-blownvr6mk3-* »_thats awesome man! where are you getting it done at and how much did you spend? if you dont mind to share with us. are you goin to run a muffler or something. the magna flow sounds pretty good but i might just run no muffler. well see

there is a thread in the forced induction tech forum about interest for a 3" dp for the kinetic manifold. i jumped on that and it is on the way. i am going to an exhaust shop just for a custom exhaust. i might not run a muffler, depending on how loud it is but if i do decide to, i am getting a borla xr-1.
Here is the thread for the 3" dp for the kinetic manifold...


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
No check engine light?









OBD1 has a software patch, it turns of the O2 sensor when under boost. So I never unplug the O2 sensor. Therefore no check engine light. no leaks no lights.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_there is a thread in the forced induction tech forum about interest for a 3" dp for the kinetic manifold. i jumped on that and it is on the way. i am going to an exhaust shop just for a custom exhaust. i might not run a muffler, depending on how loud it is but if i do decide to, i am getting a borla xr-1.
Here is the thread for the 3" dp for the kinetic manifold...

Thanks for the link, something else to add to my shopping list


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
OBD1 has a software patch, it turns of the O2 sensor when under boost. So I never unplug the O2 sensor. Therefore no check engine light. no leaks no lights.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When's that patch going to come out for us schmucks with OBDII??


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
When's that patch going to come out for us schmucks with OBDII?? 

I'm shooting for xmas 2005.
-Jeff


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_I'm shooting for xmas 2005.
-Jeff


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6225)*

Too bad the Mk4 kit won't be out by then...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Dubious_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubious_Dubber* »_Too bad the Mk4 kit won't be out by then...










What makes you say/think that....?









-Jeff


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

What makes you say/think that....?









-Jeff

Sounds like guys are going to wake up and find turbos under the christmass tree


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*

How do we get the patch for the OBD1 software?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_How do we get the patch for the OBD1 software?

What PATCH ? ?
The OBDI is fully complete....has been from the start.....no patch needed
C2Motorsports


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
What PATCH ? ?
The OBDI is fully complete....has been from the start.....no patch needed
C2Motorsports

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
I'm shooting for xmas 2005.
-Jeff

Can I send my old #42 Chip in now in anticipation of the new software update? I don't want to be caught up in any X-Box 360'esque release brawls, etc...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Can I send my old #42 Chip in now in anticipation of the new software update? I don't want to be caught up in any X-Box 360'esque release brawls, etc...









We understand the excitement of new product releases, but would ask everyone to please wait until we have completed all testing before requests for new software. We will NOT be offering any _pre-sales_. We are going to do our best to accomodate everyone's requests at the time that our new products are completed.
We will NOT be releasing anything until we are 100% sure of it's development.

thanks,
Chris
C2


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (C2Motorsports)*

i know the exhaust power gains is beat to death, so how about going from non ic to an ic system. what kinda gains is everyone seeing.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (DrunkenMunkey)*

Better yet how much did everyone's EGT drop with the IC? Maybe it's just in my head but it didn't seem like they did.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

great point. egts would be nice to know also. but id also like to see liquid, front mount, or even water injection that usrt is doing. i know dave buschur (dsm) swears by it (water injection) now on the new evo.



_Modified by DrunkenMunkey at 8:00 PM 11-26-2005_


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Dubious_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubious_Dubber* »_Too bad the Mk4 kit won't be out by then...









I saw the Mk4 kit when they did my clutch! My wife even sat in it with Shawn when he dyno'd it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

At last. Now I can't wait till Spring.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Dubious_Dubber)*

my buddie craige has had the kinetic mk4 kit scince last spring


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

I realize people could have acquired the kit before now, but I'm not much into to beta versions. I'd rather have everything ready to go, all finalized.


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Anyone Go FROM Supercharger to the VRT kit? What were your impressions??


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (SpDsTeR)*

im about to.. ill let ya know


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (dcvento)*

Is the gt30r the turbo that comes with this kit? And, for the love of all that is holy, someone out there has to have a t3, gt-series, .82a/r, 60mm turbine scroll, 3" 4-bolt outlet turbine housing that they can get rid of. (The one that comes with the gt30r)


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (dmiller9254)*

how off is the mpg reader on the glx after the kit? I am sure that after a big MAF and injectors, its quite off. i don't think 38mpg is possible even out of boost.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*

38 sheeeiit...my mpg reader in the mfa tells me im averaging 48-58 mpg at a 75mph cruise....and im obd1...without a bigger maf


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR SEX)*

So what would you say you typically average on the highway/city, or for a tank?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_38 sheeeiit...my mpg reader in the mfa tells me im averaging 48-58 mpg at a 75mph cruise....and im obd1...without a bigger maf

OBD1s use the 36# instead of the 30# though right? So your mpg would be even more off with a bigger injector. 
Right Now I get around 30mpg on the gauge with 42# injectors, all city driving short trips. I get about 15-16mpg actual mileage though. 200 miles a tank for me right now, but my primary o2 was never used to adapt the car off boost. I'm running purely off of C2s programming. 12-13:1 off boost and cruising is a little rich.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! ([email protected])*

i get about 15-18 mpg and that is if i am easy on it with a little bit of playing here and there...


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (homeless)*

clarification on gas milage for those who are curious
OBD1 corrado vr6 with kinetic kit
I travel from gainesville to Ft. lauderdale twice a month on weekends to work
I fill up before I leave and fill up when I arrive..no stops for gas inbetween
Corrado VR6 18 gallon tank
323 highway mile trip destination to destination 75-80mph cruise
when I arrive My fill up is between 12.5 and 14.5 gallons
highway mpg 23-25
its not so bad.....OBD1 rocks.....its nice being able to dial in and out fuel as you please
fresh mk4 long block 30-40k
autotech 10lb flywheel
3 inch side dump exhaust 
9lb spring
the last dyno was done before the exhaust was installed and was super rich


_Modified by VR SEX at 1:03 PM 12-1-2005_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR SEX)*

400 mile trip from CT to VA I avergaed 25 mpg on the highway. Speed ranged from 75 to 80.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Is the gt30r the turbo that comes with this kit? And, for the love of all that is holy, someone out there has to have a t3, gt-series, .82a/r, 60mm turbine scroll, 3" 4-bolt outlet turbine housing that they can get rid of. (The one that comes with the gt30r)

Come on guys, help a dubber out


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (dmiller9254)*

its a t3/t4 i believe. hopefully i can show you pics very soon


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (dcvento)*

Ya, I'm not sure where gt30r came from. It's a T3/T04E .63/.60 Stage III wheel.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (.:VRT:.)*

Has anyone had the ecu shut off the car. The other day I got towed for nothing. I was thinking it was from sitting at all the lights for so long. I took a turn hit it a little and the check engine light started flashing and the engine shut off. When I got it to the shop nothing was wrong with it and I drove it home.










_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 8:24 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*

Small glitch with my kit. The vac line that runs from the throttle body to the diverter valve sprung a nice sized hole. Haven't figured out if it's because the tube may be hitting my upper stress bar or if its just flimsy. Some of the other vac lines that come with the kit are a thicker nylon? braided hose whereas the vac tube to the diverter is much thinner with no nylon. I'm gonna run to Advanced Auto and pick up a thicker hose. Hopefully that fixes the problem for good.


----------



## fbmorcrack (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (wootwoot)*

very cool how on theyre website it says no products available for mk2,3 or 4 golf/jetta. beat. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fbmorcrack)*

Hey I am going to buy the stage 1 kit soon, but I'd like to know if there's any way to ask them to put a better DV along with the kit (at my expense for sure).
Would you guys think the kit would fit nice with the engine I currently have? 3.0L 10.5:1 compression (Wiseco pistons) engine with 3K miles on it, stock cams, 2.9 clone manifold, 2.5" exhaust (with cat, but gonna remove it). I will also be purchasing a Peloquin LSD and check if my clutch is ok while I'm there. I'll also be changing some goodies like going to Samco hoses, aluminium crack pipe and probably new spark plug wires.
Oh and I almost forgot. I am running stock engines mounts. You think they can handle that if there are not so used (about 10k miles on them) ? Or I should look for stiffer?


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (RadoV6)*

I upgraded mine to the Stratmosphere diverter that a lot of the 1.8T crowd runs. Should last a lot longer than the bosch unit supplied with the kit.


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

Give kinetic a call, usually they'll substitute various parts for you, and you just pay the difference. For example, I believe you can pay a little more money and substitute a 3" dp for the 2.5" that comes with the kit.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Dubious_Dubber)*

Let me ask the IC question again. How is everyones HP gains and EGT temps look. Liquid, front mount, side mount, and if anyone is running liquid injection Id like to know.


----------



## KineticMotorsport (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fbmorcrack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbmorcrack* »_very cool how on theyre website it says no products available for mk2,3 or 4 golf/jetta. beat. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

We are working on making a VW section on are new website. As you have seen it is not done yet. We hope to have it up and running shortly.
Jeremy


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (bob4me2see)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bob4me2see* »_I upgraded mine to the Stratmosphere diverter that a lot of the 1.8T crowd runs. Should last a lot longer than the bosch unit supplied with the kit.

I'm looking to run that, how do you like it so far?


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_
I'm looking to run that, how do you like it so far?

I'm running the Dahlback racing DV.......It seems to work pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6225)*

No complaints on the stratmosphere valve. It works well and it doesn't hurt that it looks the part.


----------



## paranoia (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (bob4me2see)*

just thought i'd post just to celebrate page *69* 
ow!


----------



## vwhotboy (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (paranoia)*

I haven't searched this thread entire for this answer but, is anyone running this kit on their car in the winter? I would like to purchase this kit spring of 2006 but i'm not into parking my car when snow starts falling.
Anyone??


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

Being that traction is an issue on dry pavement, I'm sure it'd be much worse on snow. Even with an LSD, and some Blizzaks, I wouldn't recommend running it in the winter.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Dubious_Dubber)*

turbo is not on and off switch. its driveable unless your in it 100% on the fun pedal all the time. then again a hondah insight will spin wheels in the snow too. 
how about egt temps and ic results. last try. and if it helps how will it work when the moon is half full on a january night with a dew point below normal.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (paranoia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paranoia* »_just thought i'd post just to celebrate page *69* 
ow!










Heh. My townhouse unit number is 69. My friends still get a kick out of it.......


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_turbo is not on and off switch. its driveable unless your in it 100% on the fun pedal all the time. then again a hondah insight will spin wheels in the snow too.l

I can hit full boost in my car with the gas pedel In half way..even less..ike 1\3 on the pedal...Its pretty sensitive..


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Yes, but at what RPM and what gear, remember to include ALL relevent info before scaring the new people. It's not like your hitting full boost in 4th at 2000rpm by tapping the pedal.... are you










_Modified by .:VRT:. at 4:54 PM 12-7-2005_


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

Either way, a 250whp FWD car, especially without a LSD, is going to really, really suck in the winter.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Dubious_Dubber)*

Not if you know how to drive it.... Stay out of boost and you wont be a 250hp car.... problem solved.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Dubious_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubious_Dubber* »_Either way, a 250whp FWD car, especially without a LSD, is going to really, really suck in the winter.

So those people with 280hp Acura FWD cars should store them away for winter I guess








My car has a lot more power than stock, but you can stay out of boost really easily. Under 3000rpms at lighter throttle conditions and you will stay in vaccum. It rains a lot here in FL and my car never spins in the rain unless I want it to.


----------



## vwhotboy (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for anwers to the winter question. As the last comment says, there's alot of cars pushing more that 250 hp fwd and i'm sure they're still driving through snow in the winter.


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

Not that I know of, but to each their own, I guess. All the people around here who have the nicer higher hp cars generally garage them and drive their 325xi or some type of SUV.


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Dubious_Dubber)*


_Quote »_Either way, a 250whp FWD car, especially without a LSD, is going to really, really suck in the winter.

Actually it's never been better. Hell, it runs better now, than it did in the summer (no intercooler). Just drive normal.









_Quote »_Not if you know how to drive it.... Stay out of boost and you wont be a 250hp car.... problem solved.

Exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Ty


_Modified by gamehenge~ at 1:48 PM 12-8-2005_


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*

i drive mine normal and never have issues.....just got to stay light on the gas...unless you enjoy 100 dollars in gas a week


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

yup, works fine in the winter. In fact, it makes BIG horsepower on cold days.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

It really comes down to how good of a driver you are. I am about to hit the 10k mile mark with the turbo installed and this is the first winter. Shes my daily (not a rich kid who can afford multiple cars). Anyway, you shouldnt have any problems at all if you have any commom sense when it comes to winter driving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

*Going home for lunch, this is what I walk out to see...*


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I wish it snowed at least a little here. maybe it could get cold before mid decemeber but that may be asking to much of florida.







Kinetic kit will be mine in a few weeks. muaahahahahaa


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

yeah we haven't gotten any snow here, just ice. Texans on ice, not a good combination.
also has anyone else had issues with the engine shutting down while hot and idling. I think its the Idle stabilizer valve. I cleaned the ground connections so hmm I have to check it.


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

does this kit still come with a garet turbo?


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Hey guys, I would like to know if we can juste swap the wastegate spring for, let's say, the small green one which is 7.3 psi without changing anything else? The fueling kit and the chip will still support the new spring right?


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (RadoV6)*

Yes.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Where can i purchase one of these springs?


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (2.Quick)*

http://www.kineticmotorsport.com
Go in Forced induction, BOV & wastegates, Tial, Wastegate springs, 38 mm springs and look for how much psi you'd like to run. stock (red) is 5.9 psi, green is 7.3 psi, blue is 8.75 psi, etc.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

FIRST $650 GETS MY INTERCOOLER KIT PAINTED TO MATCH YOUR CAR !!!!


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_Where can i purchase one of these springs? 

Just get a kinetic MBC, bro.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

Question. The guys who have run their Kinetic kit at the track. What times did you get before the kit at the track with your all motor setup and what things did you have done? Anybody hit the 14s and then get the kinetic kit or what? I'm sitting on 14s right now and will have the kit soon so I was just wondering what you guys got as a result.


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

How exactly does a MBC work? For some reason it just doesn't make sense in my head? Stupid brain


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (InspiringTech)*

A MBC can increase your boost level two ways (with this wastegate anyhow)
1. It can be installed in-line with the vaccum/boost tube between the charge side of the turbo and the wastegate allowing boost to bleed off before it reaches the wastegate diaphragm. This reduces the amount of pressure reaching the wastegate diaphragm allowing it to stay closed/sealed until higher overall boost levels are reached. (some MBC's can only be used this way)
2. The tial wastegate has the option of plumbing boost the the opposite side of the diaphragm (this would be pushing it closed - creating more boost). Opening the MBC valve more, allows more boost onto the closed side of the diaphragm. In this case, the turbo will have to create more boost to overcome the spring pressure+the pressure being fed to the closed side of the diaphragm.
This is my interpretation as to how they increase boost. Please correct me if I am mistaken.


_Modified by CannuckCorradoVR6T at 9:25 PM 12-12-2005_


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

Makes perfect sense. Thanks for the help


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (InspiringTech)*

isnt it cheaper and less guess work to just purchase the spring though?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (seank)*

not if you are going to be adjusting the boost all the time, idk how much the springs are but you can get a boost controller for as little as 10 bucks. maybe cheaper if you build it yourself


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*

$30 a spring, not cheap.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

got my MBC on e-bay..10 bucks


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

You can only go up to about 9psi on the Stage I fueling slap in the 8.75 spring and let it be. Are you really going to want to be turning it down to 7 or 6 or 5 and then up to 9 again? Whats the point? Just leave it at 9. If you were on the Stage II fueling kit and adjusted it from 18psi to 12psi or 10psi I could see the usefulness and point of having the MBC or EBC.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

seeing as you can get a mbc for cheaper than you can buy a spring for i say thats the way to go. if you plan on moving up to stage 2 fueling then you have the adjustability to up the boost when you need to AND you have the option to lower the boost back down to 6 psi if you need to rather than just having it set to a certain psi. idk i guess different strokes for different folks. i have had a lot of good luck with boost controllers in the past but if you are going to set it and leave it you might as well get a spring since its a little more reliable.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale10* »_seeing as you can get a mbc for cheaper than you can buy a spring for i say thats the way to go. if you plan on moving up to stage 2 fueling then you have the adjustability to up the boost when you need to AND you have the option to lower the boost back down to 6 psi if you need to rather than just having it set to a certain psi. idk i guess different strokes for different folks. i have had a lot of good luck with boost controllers in the past but if you are going to set it and leave it you might as well get a spring since its a little more reliable.

Exactly..good for the folks going stage 2 fueling..where adjusting boost is nessecary..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

You also have to remember that when you run off the spring you don't get any spiking, at least I don't. My 7psi spring when adjusted to 10psi would spike 11psi and then held 10psi. Now my 10psi spring just hits and holds 10psi nicely.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

yea that was what i was saying about the spring being a little more reliable, because of boost creep with an mbc


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

how much creep is typical of an ebc or mbc?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ My 7psi spring when adjusted to 10psi would spike 11psi and then held 10psi. Now my 10psi spring just hits and holds 10psi nicely.


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

I asked how much creep is typical of an ebc or mbc, not how much creep is typical of a spring.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

if you read what he wrote correctly he was saying that the spring had no creep and his mbc had around 1 psi of creep


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*

It is more of a percentage though. At the limit of what the mbc would allow, it would spike to 21psi and hold 19psi.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

me and my bro built a 240sx (sr20det) and we installed an mbc. the mbc would spike to 14psi when we set it for 12psi. and that was the one that's on EBAY for $10. you get what you pay for. if your not running more then a 7psi jump from what you have it set at now, the spring is a better choice. more reliable, and no spiking.
just my 2cents http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*


_Quote »_ the mbc would spike to 14psi when we set it for 12psi.

Here's the thing about the MBC you really have no way of telling where the boost is at in the first place really. It's kind of a set it then see where your at, then adjust, then see where your at, then readjust see where your at.... you get the idea. Their not very accurate.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

Just put a freaking blue spring in it and be done. Besides, with the max boost set at 9 it is not like you have to hit 9 psi all the time. And seriously, why would you ever want to lower your boost if you are only running 9 psi and the kit runs 6 stock? Your foot can be the mbc. Just get the 9 lb spring and be done with it.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I though I said that already


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

Boost spikes are a result of the wastegate being an inefficient way to control boost. The only cars I've heard of getting by without boost spikes are cosworth engines which have an extra throttle body on the intake manifold to vent out excess boost when a boost spike occurs because they make the race unfair (hence the "push to pass" button that you hear indy announcers talking about that allow temporary boost spikes, drivers get to press them a limited amount of times determined by the race). There's also the VATN turbo which doesn't even use a wastegate as it has vanes on the turbine assembly to vary A/R ratio and thus control boost that way. But, as long as you've got a single throttle body with a typical BOV or R-BOV and a typical turbo and wastegate setup, boost spike are going to occur whether you use a 3psi spring or a 20psi spring. Hope the info was helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

using the 9 psi spring in my car right now and saw a spike of 12 lb's....
I actually think the car got hurt by it....she seems to be sipping oil now.....where as she had almost no consumption before
i haven't boosted her since just because the vacuum acceleration doesn't feel right
shes only been driven about 1000 miles since the spike and i've noticed the consumption of about 1/2 quart in that time
idle is still fine...haven't done a compression test yet...but i think she might have had one of her rings get toasty
just a spring...creep happens


_Modified by VR SEX at 1:05 AM 12-15-2005_


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

*** this is my last time to ask. egt drops and hp gains with the ic? liquid, air, or maybe even liquid injection? great thread but lets get back to numbers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_*** this is my last time to ask. egt drops and hp gains with the ic? liquid, air, or maybe even liquid injection? great thread but lets get back to numbers.

even 1.8t guys that already have a side mount puny intercooler love getting a front mount. Its not necessarily going to give you power, but you will consistently have the same power, run after run. Heatsoak sucks, and thats how to help get rid of it.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

You'll notice the difference especially up top, as far EGT's I'd ESTIMATE and I use that word LOOSELY (don't want to start any dabates here) 200 degress or so.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_*** this is my last time to ask. egt drops and hp gains with the ic? liquid, air, or maybe even liquid injection? great thread but lets get back to numbers.


Why are you so reluctant to do anything? Do you live in a special bubble where the well-documented benefits of intercoolers and 3" exhausts don't apply?


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote »_Why are you so reluctant to do anything? Do you live in a special bubble where the well-documented benefits of intercoolers and 3" exhausts don't apply? 

Because he is doing research, weighing his options, and gathering opinions. Intercooler kits run ~$1000... Water injection runs ~$300
Why are you so over anxious to slam anyone that ask's a question?
Matter of fact, I don't recall you even owning a Kinetic kit, so what are you doing in this thread?
-Ty


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*

easy there...
I don't own a Kinetic Kit either...









oh yeah, Merry Xmas









-Jeff


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

I actually have to correct one of my statements about the VATN turbocharger. The vanes on the turbine assembly actually don't vary the A/R ratio because the A/R ratio is independent of the length of the turbine blades. What the vanes do is vary the torque applied to the turbine shaft. There is also a sort of sliding plate on the inlet flange of some turbos that can open up the second scroll of a twin scroll turbocharger to vary A/R ratio.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
oh yeah, Merry Xmas










Software update fur Xmas bitte!


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

I've got a question. I bought a Kinetic kit with a 7.25 psi spring. For now I don't have much more money to spend for an IC kit. If I currently own a 1.8T or G60 stock IC, would it fit and work OK or it wouldn't do anything and the IC would explode lol. The reason I'm asking this is because I am low on funds and don't want a front mount and the only alternative is a side mount and EIP wants 600$ for their so would it be good considering it? If I ain't doing this I'll run the Kinetic kit without an IC so???


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamehenge~* »_Because he is doing research, weighing his options, and gathering opinions. Intercooler kits run ~$1000... Water injection runs ~$300
Why are you so over anxious to slam anyone that ask's a question?
Matter of fact, I don't recall you even owning a Kinetic kit, so what are you doing in this thread?
-Ty

It's the number of times the question has been asked. The most knowledgeable people on here have given him consistent and repeated answers, yet he will not accept them. Is he asking the wrong questions?


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

I almost forgot to ask about the EGR valve, do we need to remove this thing or there's a fitting for it somewhere?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (RadoV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadoV6* »_I almost forgot to ask about the EGR valve, do we need to remove this thing or there's a fitting for it somewhere?

obd1 = EGR and SAI gone (we took them out of the software so no CEL)

-Jeff


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Thanks, good to know since I'll remove all those ****s from the engine. So I'll need to cap off the hole in the manifold and get a SAI plug for the head.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
obd1 = EGR and SAI gone (we took them out of the software so no CEL)

-Jeff


Really? Haha, nice!


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (RadoV6)*

Ive got the kinetics kit and ive just bought a 87 TBird turbo coupe ic on Ebay for$25.00 the batt is going out back ,some louvers in the hood and its good to go. I dont care about consistent #'s just function and $' value .. Ive got lots of better ways to spend a grand than a fmic


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*

Are you going to use the stock bumper??


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_Really? Haha, nice!

Yep.
EGR has to go when you install the exhaust manifold that
has no EGR port.
The SAI 'stuff' is accessed from the same code, so rather than
removing the EGR and putting the SAI 'back' the SAI got booted too...
-Jeff


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_obd1 = EGR and SAI gone (we took them out of the software so no CEL)

-Jeff

What about OBD2? I'm guessing we aren't as lucky with the SAI


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (JRon24)*

is everyone running with their o2 sensor unplugged?


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

Has anyone had problems with ground clearance of the intercooler pipe that runs under the oil pan?


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (RadoV6)*

Imagine the intercooler laying flat,like a text book,where the batt and power steering resivour resided, the ic outlet goes directly into a log manni ,only a few inches of tubing required. some louvers or a pontiac grand prix hood grille and an electric fan drawing cool outside air through the ic ,the now positive under hood pressure exiting under the car.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (RadoV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadoV6* »_I've got a question. I bought a Kinetic kit with a 7.25 psi spring. For now I don't have much more money to spend for an IC kit. If I currently own a 1.8T or G60 stock IC, would it fit and work OK or it wouldn't do anything and the IC would explode lol. The reason I'm asking this is because I am low on funds and don't want a front mount and the only alternative is a side mount and EIP wants 600$ for their so would it be good considering it? If I ain't doing this I'll run the Kinetic kit without an IC so???






















 dude save your money and wait invest in doing it right the first time . rather than mickey mousing







and running this kit at 8psi non ic is fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

LOL, ya I learned a real quick lesson about "Fabrication" when I tried to put an IC kit together myself. These guys have every reason to charge what they do for these kit's, believe me.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

I gonna wait until after christmas to buy the stage 1 kit. I have a budget for 5000 usd. That include shipping and some fitting.
Im thinking off stage 1 turbo kit with stag1 clutch. All from Kinetic.
What psi can I use on the allready stock engine? Some off you say 8psi... But isnt that ALOT off torque to take for the diff?
Diff and intercooler is gonna come later in 2006......















Cold greetings from Norway


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_Has anyone had problems with ground clearance of the intercooler pipe that runs under the oil pan?


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (JRon24)*

i always thought about that? can u run a skidplate with it?? 
i want to ic mine but im gonna do a custom ngine bay ic.


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (dcvento)*

well after reading 71 pages I know I'm getting this kit. But when it's all said and done, headspacer to 8.5:1, 2.9L intake clone, phenolic spacer, proper fueling, 3" catback and a FMIC, what kind of number would be a rough guess for 17PSI on this kit?
Cheers,










_Modified by GTi_94 at 5:33 PM 12-19-2005_


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_Has anyone had problems with ground clearance of the intercooler pipe that runs under the oil pan?

....anyone?


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_What about OBD2? I'm guessing we aren't as lucky with the SAI









I'd like to know this too. I used to have the secondary air flow incorrect code all the time, but now I dont have it. Coincidence or did we get blessed with no SAI as well?


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_
I'd like to know this too. I used to have the secondary air flow incorrect code all the time, but now I dont have it. Coincidence or did we get blessed with no SAI as well?









Jeff removed the SAI on my chip , he may have just left it out of all of them to save headaches.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_Has anyone had problems with ground clearance of the intercooler pipe that runs under the oil pan?
 dude if you hit the intercooler pipe down there . then you have much bigger problems at hand . you'd have no oil pan or tranny left


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

So that's what all that noise is


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ dude if you hit the intercooler pipe down there . then you have much bigger problems at hand . you'd have no oil pan or tranny left 

Which is why I'm asking if anyone has had problems with it


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_well after reading 71 pages I know I'm getting this kit. But when it's all said and done, headspacer to 8.5:1, 2.9L intake clone, phenolic spacer, proper fueling, 3" catback and a FMIC, what kind of number would be a rough guess for 17PSI on this kit?
Cheers,









_Modified by GTi_94 at 5:33 PM 12-19-2005_

Too many variables to give a power number on just "17psi". Remember, power is dependent on the amount of air induced into the engine (not necessarily the pressure of the air in the intake) and the efficiency with which that mass is optimally mixed with fuel and converted to energy. However, if you used a gt30r on 17psi (with redline no higher than 7000rpm) and had a properly tuned engine, you could expect to see around 400whp. Tune accordingly (CLUTCH, AXLES, DIFFERENTIAL!!!) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Yep.
EGR has to go when you install the exhaust manifold that
has no EGR port.
The SAI 'stuff' is accessed from the same code, so rather than
removing the EGR and putting the SAI 'back' the SAI got booted too...
-Jeff

I knew about the Egr stuff but not about the SAI mine still comes on, does this mean it can (and should) be disconnected? If it idles rich would this increase the fuel loading in the engine?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

There is no 'extra' fuel at start-up like stock software.
The mix is richer than ~14.7 for smooth cold running, but no where
near the ~10.5 afr the stock software dumps to heat the cat.
This extra fuel often make the car un-driveable, since the engine
won't take much load. (I'm sure you've experienced this)
Leave the pump in place, it's proper for emissions
and keeps your cat in good shape.

-Jeff


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_well after reading 71 pages I know I'm getting this kit. But when it's all said and done, headspacer to 8.5:1, 2.9L intake clone, phenolic spacer, proper fueling, 3" catback and a FMIC, what kind of number would be a rough guess for 17PSI on this kit?
_Modified by GTi_94 at 5:33 PM 12-19-2005_

SWAG: ~350ish whp. ~400ftlbs wtq

-Jeff


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

jeff i have a question ? im doing my mid engine project and i just got news of having another child on the way so my funds are being cut a little on this project. my original intention was to bore my motor to a 3.0 , bv head 9.0:1 comp . my plans now have changed im going to get a ss9.0:1 head gasket and arp studs from chris . what injectors and software should i run??? ps ill be using a airwater ic . id like to be in the 330 whpish range ???


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_jeff i have a question ? im doing my mid engine project and i just got news of having another child on the way so my funds are being cut a little on this project. my original intention was to bore my motor to a 3.0 , bv head 9.0:1 comp . my plans now have changed im going to get a ss9.0:1 head gasket and arp studs from chris . what injectors and software should i run??? ps ill be using a airwater ic . id like to be in the 330 whpish range ??? 

I will let Jeff chime in with his opinion, but thought that I would put in my $0.02.
2.8L VR6
BVH
3.00" Exhaust
T04E .57 trim
42# injectors
C2 Stage II Fuel Kit
Walbro GSL 392 fuel pump (in addition to the VR6 in tank)
9.0:1 C2 SS spacer
**of course if you are already prep'ing the car for the 9:1, you might as well go with the 8.5:1 and have the ability to get in the higher whp range; since you will already have the Stage II fuel kit to meet your desired whp, why not take it to the max that kit can support ?**
Chris
C2


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
C2 Stage II Fuel Kit


With newly released updated software








(Crossing fingers for Spring 2K6)


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

I'm pretty sure we all know that the kit comes with a garett, and I may be mistaken but it's a t3/to4e hybrid. Now that said given all the common variables of this kit since it is the one in question and why we have a 72 page thread, a rough guess is always feasible, thank you once again Jeff for piping up with a relevant answer.
Albeit I thought 350whp for 17psi seemed kind of low, but that is once more a rough estimate, that can be dramaticly affected by tuning.
A differntial shouldn't have a huge impact on power output as much as it should on traction and actually getting the power to the ground.
Now obviously you would do something about a clutch if you were considering any more then 8-10psi.
That said there are VRT's out there running 12psi and producing 342whp on a T04e.
Cheers,


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (GTi_94)*

its all about flow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im still new to turbo's so ill kepe my mouth shut.. but i do know its about flow


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTi_94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_94* »_I'm pretty sure we all know that the kit comes with a garett, and I may be mistaken but it's a t3/to4e hybrid. Now that said given all the common variables of this kit since it is the one in question and why we have a 72 page thread, a rough guess is always feasible, thank you once again Jeff for piping up with a relevant answer.
Albeit I thought 350whp for 17psi seemed kind of low, but that is once more a rough estimate, that can be dramaticly affected by tuning.
A differntial shouldn't have a huge impact on power output as much as it should on traction and actually getting the power to the ground.
Now obviously you would do something about a clutch if you were considering any more then 8-10psi.
That said there are VRT's out there running 12psi and producing 342whp on a T04e.
Cheers,

I'm sorry, was my answer somehow not relevant?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

well im running a fuel cell with a bosch v8 pump . i bought my kinetic vrt kit from you ( just to refresh ya noggin)







and ill be running a 3" straight pipe about 23" long the motor is in the rear now !








i sent ya a im i need some c2 goodness







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_well im running a fuel cell with a bosch v8 pump . i bought my kinetic vrt kit from you ( just to refresh ya noggin)







and ill be running a 3" straight pipe about 23" long the motor is in the rear now !








i sent ya a im i need some c2 goodness







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

youll have to post pics of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (animal1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animal1* »_
youll have to post pics of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 ask and you shall recieve http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2247645


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretty.


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

wow...big post...thanks


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (animal1)*

did someone say Mk4 turbo?
sorry for the cross-post.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2365417
-Jeff


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

sry this doesn't have to do with the topic bsides that fact that im gonna say "i like turbos" so i dont' get bitched at...i just wanted to be the 2,500th post...


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtonguy567* »_sry this doesn't have to do with the topic bsides that fact that im gonna say "i like turbos" so i dont' get bitched at...i just wanted to be the 2,500th post...









wow, some people are special. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I am almost done installing the kit, but there is something confusing about it. For OBD1 users, it says to replace the hose which goes to the ISV with the hose from the kit, but what do I do with the small plastic damper that is connected to the ISV and to the intake? Do I remove it and run the ISV to the turbo and directly to the intake?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

What did you all do to pass emissions? I am up in April...


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

plug the os sensor back in and drive carefully ... i did it and got a sticker no problem


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Anyone here running the stage whatever level of the kit that bumps the car up to 400whp who can vouch for the dependability of that setup. Oh yeah, are DSS level 1 axles good for more than 225HP, or if I'm going to be at 400whp and running drag radials should I just get the level 2 axles?


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

good luck makin 400whp with a t3\t4 turbo...


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (99jettadriverfound)*

hehe good luck with that word. DEPENDABLE with the word FOUR HUNDRED.


----------



## apexslider (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_hehe good luck with that word. DEPENDABLE with the word FOUR HUNDRED.

you can do it...it just takes $$$$


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (apexslider)*

400whp is entirely possible with my gt30r, and I've had a one on one with chris from c2 about engine management for my setup and says its completely do-able. My main question to you guys is about the axles!!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (apexslider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apexslider* »_
you can do it...it just takes $$$$









And a bigger turbo


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
And a bigger turbo









T4 turbo will fit to this exhaust manifold, so bigger turbo is def. an option for the future. I'd have to replumb my downpipe, FMIC, etc... but it would be worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
With newly released updated software








(Crossing fingers for Spring 2K6) 

what are the new updates that the software comes with??
do all customers get them, or do we pay for them?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

any more dyno plots?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_400whp is entirely possible with my gt30r, and I've had a one on one with chris from c2 about engine management for my setup and says its completely do-able. My main question to you guys is about the axles!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

Might as well go with the stage 3. What is the price difference?


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_400whp is entirely possible with my gt30r, and I've had a one on one with chris from c2 about engine management for my setup and says its completely do-able. My main question to you guys is about the axles!!!









you should be less concerned with the axles, and more concerned with the transmission. between an LSD and a quality gearset you'd need at least $3k in parts+labor....and that's if you don't get axles.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*

I already have an EIP reinforced clutch fork, autotech flywheel, EIP dogbone mount, EIP short shifter, rebuilt tranny, and peloquin diff. All that's left for the tranny, short of cryo treatment, are the axles. So, if I could just get some feeback on the axles, that would great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
you should be less concerned with the axles, and more concerned with the transmission. between an LSD and a quality gearset you'd need at least $3k in parts+labor....and that's if you don't get axles.

Forgive me if I am wrong, but I thought Mole's car was stock diff and stock clutch. It was ina video posted by him, and it may have been older, but I could have sworn it said 400 whp...stock clutch / diff...


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

No he has a Spec. + he's not running slicks or dragging it on a regular basis I don't think. It's just a street beast.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
Forgive me if I am wrong, but I thought Mole's car was stock diff and stock clutch. It was ina video posted by him, and it may have been older, but I could have sworn it said 400 whp...stock clutch / diff...

Regardless a stock tranny with all that power is a ticking time bomb waighting to go off..


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

With 300whp and only an LSD and 1000 miles new axles, would the rest still hold up if I only do street driving mainly and push the car sometime (no clutch dumping tho)?
I have upgraded motor mount too...


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RadoV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadoV6* »_With 300whp and only an LSD and 1000 miles new axles, would the rest still hold up if I only do street driving mainly and push the car sometime (no clutch dumping tho)?
I have upgraded motor mount too...

Provided you have an upgraded clutch Id say you shouldnt have any issues...the less low end gear banging the longer the tranny will last
ps.. this is Vdubsolo...just my point of view from a vrt owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (99jettadriverfound)*

I'm playing it safe. I have a Peloquined tranny going in with a centerforce clutch, and new chains going in before I get the turbo.... which will be.... a while from now.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_I already have an EIP reinforced clutch fork, autotech flywheel, EIP dogbone mount, EIP short shifter, rebuilt tranny, and peloquin diff. All that's left for the tranny, short of cryo treatment, are the axles. So, if I could just get some feeback on the axles, that would great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For the love of Pete guys, come on. All I want to know is if you think the level 1 axles from the DSS will hold up fine or if you think I should go with level two? I don't need to hear your opinion about whether my engine will blow up or if you think my tranny is going to puke it's guts. Believe me, I'm more aware of the possibility engine/tranny failures of MY car than anyone is... I've experienced such problems before. Trust me, I do my homework before I do anything to my car and proper precautions for 400hp are and/or will be taken care of. Hence the question about the axles.


----------



## Dubious_Dubber (Oct 2, 2005)

stage 2


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Dubious_Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubious_Dubber* »_stage 2

thank you


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

i launch my car at 7grand on slicks and my axles are still in one piece with lsd so im pretty sure ull be fine with stockers if ur just gonna drive it


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_i launch my car at 7grand on slicks and my axles are still in one piece with lsd so im pretty sure ull be fine with stockers if ur just gonna drive it

i've seen this thing.. nasty


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (BCeurotrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BCeurotrash* »_i launch my car at 7grand on slicks and my axles are still in one piece with lsd so im pretty sure ull be fine with stockers if ur just gonna drive it

Thanks, I'll remember that in my considerations as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

Any corrado's out there rocking the stage 2/intercooler kit? just wanted to know opinions... and what happens to the ISV?...from the pictures the compressor houseing doesn't have the nipple for the ISV/IAC


----------



## '95MullberryVR6 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

I got the DSS stage I axles. You could pretty much launch at with whatever power with street tires cause they're just going to spin. I don't plan on building a track monster but more a street monster where most of my pulls will be from a rolling start. If you're looking for some R rated tires and 1/4 mile times I'd get the Stage II or IIIs


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (RadoV6)*


----------



## JETEXVR6JETTA (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: ('95MullberryVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’95MullberryVR6* »_I got the DSS stage I axles. You could pretty much launch at with whatever power with street tires cause they're just going to spin. I don't plan on building a track monster but more a street monster where most of my pulls will be from a rolling start. If you're looking for some R rated tires and 1/4 mile times I'd get the Stage II or IIIs

Thanks for the info, I'm thinking at this point better safe than sorry. Since drag radials are in the cards, along with 400hp, I'll be going with level 2 axles.


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

keepin it fresh for spring 18lbs and 11s r comin


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (AnotheRealM86VRT)*

^ your car is sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erakem (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (AnotheRealM86VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnotheRealM86VRT* »_keepin it fresh for spring 18lbs and 11s r comin

















What turbo do you have in it? What psi is it pushing?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Read his post, 18psi & I'm assuming it's Kinetics T3/T04E. My question is out curiosity, what diameter piping did you end up with on the run up to the TB.


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks for the complement. it is the kinetic t3/t4 with a modded cool side housing and last season i ran 6psi unintercooled thats where the 12.5 pass came from for spring on the setup in the picture itll be 18psi. and all my piping is 2.5 just with the 3in - 2.5in silcone adapter to the TB


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (AnotheRealM86VRT)*

Really, you were able to squeeze 2.5" up there huh. That last run up to the TB is a real PITA the way Kinetics mani holds that snail up so high. Looks good man.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

Anyone have problems with the c2 software running an open atmosphere bov such as the car stalling or idling poorly?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Anyone have problems with the c2 software running an open atmosphere bov such as the car stalling or idling poorly?









Yes, its been covered many times in this thread.
BOV release metered air and the car runs rich expecting that air to be there. If you have a BOV, get a recirc kit for it and your drivability will improve a lot.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Anyone have problems with the c2 software running an open atmosphere bov such as the car stalling or idling poorly?









Run the DV that came with the kit and you'll be fine. 
I ran 9psi on the stock DV no worries. If you want sound effects go with a Baileys or Forge 007.
BOV's don't work with this setup.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Run the DV that came with the kit and you'll be fine. 
I ran 9psi on the stock DV no worries. If you want sound effects go with a Baileys or Forge 007.
BOV's don't work with this setup. 

I've got a home-grown kit that includes a bit of kinetic and c2 hardware. My BOV is a greddy type RS that came as an open atmosphere setup. I guess what I'll have to do is find the recirculation kit for that BOV. It's not that expensive.


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (-:VW*

yeah it was a squeeze but i got it


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (AnotheRealM86VRT)*

I've already figured that I'll be upgrading my oil cooler to a diesel geek unit, but does anyone here see the necessity for an upgraded radiator when running alot of boost on a VR6?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

just spend the money on maintinencing your current cooling system...
i've got a corrado with a kinetic kit thats been on for 5 months/13k boosted miles
my coolant temps range between 150-180 degrees
my oil temps range from 210-232 when heavily beaten......

new radiator, a few new hoses, low temp thermostat, low temp fan switch, new oil cooler
the main trick is its a non-A/C car which helps....


_Modified by VR SEX at 1:19 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

I live in TX and this car transports the family (including a five year old) so a non-A/C car is out of the question. So, what exactly did you do with your radiator? You got a new one, or did the stock one work out alright?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

just a new oem radiator....you'se be suprised at how easily the fins get clogged.... just make sure everything is up to par.... 
Corrados notoriously run hotter or as hot than any other vr6 in any other chassis.... but all vr6's will run cool with the proper maintaining..


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR SEX)*

If my OEM radiator has clogged fins and needs to be replaced, what would be a good aftermarket alternative to the OEM unit (as in one of appx the same size but perhaps made of aluminum)?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

oem aluminum radiator in my corrado keeps things cool enough...
stay away from copper aftermarket ones...


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

Would there be a big difference in anything if you have the kinetic vr6 kit for a OBD-II car (which is programmed for 3-bar fpr), and you swapped it out for a 4-bar, I am talking in terms of bad things happening??
I have this kit installed and had a 3-bar fpr, and put a 4-bar on there and I was wondering if its bad or not?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkswagengeek* »_
I have this kit installed and had a 3-bar fpr, and put a 4-bar on there and I was wondering if its bad or not? 

Why did you put in the 4bar? I have an adjustable FPR and the software def works the best on 3 bar.


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Why did you put in the 4bar? I have an adjustable FPR and the software def works the best on 3 bar.

well we had it at the dyno shop, and the a/f was messed up and for some reason I wasent getting enough fuel, we were thinking what might help and we had one so we tryed it ....
I am thinking now from what people have said on here that I may have a bad fuel pump or bad fuel filter...and that was causing the problem
anyhow I was just wondering if it is bad for it....I would imagine it works better on a 3-bar...thanks for you repsonse


_Modified by volkswagengeek at 12:47 PM 2-2-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*

I figured you were trying to make the car run richer. Does the car have a cat still? What were the a/f and dyno numbers like? Raising the fuel pressure isn't a great way to make the car run richer, because it makes the car drive poorly when out of boost.
Fuel filter is a good place to look. And you could always throw an inline pump on there to make sure you are getting enough fuel up top. Even when my car had the 6psi spring, it ran better with the inline pump on.


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I figured you were trying to make the car run richer. Does the car have a cat still? What were the a/f and dyno numbers like? Raising the fuel pressure isn't a great way to make the car run richer, because it makes the car drive poorly when out of boost.
Fuel filter is a good place to look. And you could always throw an inline pump on there to make sure you are getting enough fuel up top. Even when my car had the 6psi spring, it ran better with the inline pump on.

yes I still have a cat.... I have a dyno sheet posted in the forced induction forum and you asked me the same question hahah 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2421305


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*

http://www.vr6dynos.com/264_274.jpg 
Check out that dyno. It lean because I had a cat installed. Car ran great, compression tested great and I went through A LOT of n2o. This was my previous 24v btw.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_oem aluminum radiator in my corrado keeps things cool enough...
stay away from copper aftermarket ones...

Cool, I guess what I'll do is check my radiator's condition and keep it if it's good and replace it with a stock unit if it's not. I've read that for the AFP VR6 VW already uses a low temperature thermostat from the factory, so that's good. The main thing I should do with my cooling system is get an oil cooler with a good sandwhich plate so that I don't overcool the oil. Other than that I'm short some hardware, injectors, software, and a fuel pump before this kit is ready for installation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Anyone upgrade from their stock fuel pump to a Walbro 255lph unit? I'm just thinking what else I can pick up over the winter? 
Can't wait for Spring


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Anyone upgrade from their stock fuel pump to a Walbro 255lph unit? I'm just thinking what else I can pick up over the winter? 
Can't wait for Spring









My opinion is NOT to replace the in-tank with an uprated pump.....I wiould rather suggest the addition of a "booster" style pump. Here are a few reasons why, take it or leave it









1. This will retain the near-run-empty environment of your OEM pump.
2. Fuel gauge will continue to work correctly.
3. This inline addition will get the increased flow that you require.
4. Alot easier to service/replace an intank with an OEM intak pump..NO custom fittings, pickup tubes etc. need to be used.
5. Alot easeir to service/replace the inline "booster" pump should you need to.
I would suggest the addition of the Walbro GSL-392 inline pump, and installin pre-fuel filter under the passenger rear floorboards. This pump comes with an installation kit and I think runs ~$150. The pump would bre relayed into the stock wiring, and VOILA...enough pump to flow fuel to support 450hp.
Chris
C2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I agree.
Some people just hate the louder noise of the inline pump. I have to admit, I couldn't take it anymore.
So I rigged up a switch that allows me to turn the inline pump off if I want to. Its been this way for probably 5000miles now with no problems. I simply turn on the pump whenever I think I'm going to accelerate enough to need it.
I believe fuel is what lubricates the pump and it still seems to flow through nicely even with the pump off.
ATP sell a boost activated switch that I might try to install, so that it will just turn the pump on as soon as I hit 6psi or something.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
I would suggest the addition of the Walbro GSL-392 inline pump, and installin pre-fuel filter under the passenger rear floorboards. This pump comes with an installation kit and I think runs ~$150. The pump would bre relayed into the stock wiring, and VOILA...enough pump to flow fuel to support 450hp.
Chris
C2

Great advice! I have a C2 8.5:1 headgasket, #42 Inj, and an older version of the Stg.II Software ready to go, APR Head Studs, Rod Bolts, Etc... but i'm holding off because of:
a) It's -13deg. Celsius up here;
b) If there is a software update coming within the next 6 months i'll hold off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Keep us in the loop!


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

i have a stage 1 clutch, can i take your kit stage 2 and just bolt it on and be fine? Or do i have to get the quify lsd and all that stuff?


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (98golfGTI)*

i am going to be buying a lsd (peloquin) and a clutch kit
i have the stage 2 kinetic kit and plan on doing stage three what clutch should i get....
i was thinking eip stage2-3 comp clutch kit with a peloquin and 3.94 r/p
does that sound good for a car that will see the street everyday?


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_i am going to be buying a lsd (peloquin) and a clutch kit
i have the stage 2 kinetic kit and plan on doing stage three what clutch should i get....
i was thinking eip stage2-3 comp clutch kit with a peloquin and 3.94 r/p
does that sound good for a car that will see the street everyday?

i don't have any experience with a turbo vr and a 3.94 r&p, but on a n/a vr6 with the 3.94 its becomes annoying to drive above 70mph on the highways.. you'll be at 4500 rpms and only pushing 80mph, which means you'll be boosting while cruising....








unless you get a taller 5th gear for the longer trips!
as for the clutch.. if your driving the "daily grind" in traffic everyday.. well your left leg/foot might not agree with it








i would definatly go for the peloquin though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif an lsd never hurt anyone


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max98069* »_i am going to be buying a lsd (peloquin) and a clutch kit
i have the stage 2 kinetic kit and plan on doing stage three what clutch should i get....
i was thinking eip stage2-3 comp clutch kit with a peloquin and 3.94 r/p
does that sound good for a car that will see the street everyday?

I would go for the sachs stage 2 clutch..depending on your power goals..Its not thta bad in everyday traffic...The clutchs gabs alot harder..but once u get the feel for it and give a little morre gas it will be fine for a smooth engagment.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

damnit i want a turboooo


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I wouldn't bother with the 3.94 R&P. 1st and 2nd gear will have so much torque that you'll need to run R-compound tires to get any sort of traction! Stick with the same gearing and maybe drop in a TDI 5th gear to reduce fuel consumption at cruising speed. Peloquin and clutch are in order for sure!


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

After having one in my car that has withstood much abuse without any negative side effects I say this: With the Peloquin diff you can have your cake and eat it too, with frosting on top.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I wouldn't bother with the 3.94 R&P. 1st and 2nd gear will have so much torque that you'll need to run R-compound tires to get any sort of traction! Stick with the same gearing and maybe drop in a TDI 5th gear to reduce fuel consumption at cruising speed. Peloquin and clutch are in order for sure!


TDI 5th gear on a boooooosted VR..=


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

What other turbo's will fit the exhaust manifold? Would a T04E fit? I know it was discussed in this thread, but i'm not venturing through 40 pgs








Anyhow, anyhow seriously thinking of going bigger turbo?


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

the manifold has the holes for the T4


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (AnotheRealM86VRT)*

While looking at your engine setup, I finally noticed those 'art work' .. very nice and uncommon.. I've seen them on the outside of the car, just not in the engine.
How the heck do u work on the car without scrathing them ?









_Quote, originally posted by *AnotheRealM86VRT* »_keepin it fresh for spring 18lbs and 11s r comin


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

He could use a drop cover on the parts that are painted. I don't really have a clue, but that is a possibility. BTW, that's a NICE setup. I'm sure in my A4, it would probably take me an additional 50-75HP above whatever he has just to run even with him... maybe even more than that. 
Props for the A2 VRT


----------



## Mk3jetta18 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_
Props for the A2 VRT









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and a great thread


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

i work on it carefully if its in the car. and in all honesty anything tranny or motor related i just pull it out to work on cause its easier than bending over in my bay ive had it in and out so many times it only takes me about 40 min to get it out. Yeah i kep all the artwork in the bay i wanted to keep it clean on the outside except for a small badge i sprayed on the back its just 3 skulls with vrt ingraved into there foreheads in the colors of the german flag. thanks for the a2 props


----------



## BoricuaVR6 (Jan 23, 2003)

This thread is HUGE, so I dono if this has been covered... how did you guys tighten the driver's side bottom exhaust manifold bolt?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (BoricuaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoricuaVR6* »_This thread is HUGE, so I dono if this has been covered... how did you guys tighten the driver's side bottom exhaust manifold bolt?

With an opened end "C" wrench.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
With an opened end "C" wrench.

Yeah I was all cocky thinky I could use a ratchiting wrench, but even that wouldn't fit







. So it just takes a long time.


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

ratcheting wrenches are gods give to techs


----------



## max98069 (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just ordered stage 2








still runnign stock compression though
what is the max boost i can run with stage 2(ordered 8.7 spring)
obd2 30lb injectors


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (max98069)*

10 Lbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you mite be able to run 12lbs but im not sure..and Im not sure if the #30 injectors will support enough fuel @ 12psi PM Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 8:53 PM 2-24-2006_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

ok I have searched this but it doesn't seem to have come up into conversation. Kinetics website only has stage three for obd2 so what do us obd1 guys have to do? just get the injectors and head gasket spacer then get it tuned by someone? It would be great if you could get the stage three chip for obd1. Until I know I am just going to get some one to make me an intercooler and exhaust. I guess I should see some good horsepower with this plus more boost?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

You OBDI guys can run considerably more boost as you have the 36# injectors (I believe). You may need an inline pump though. To sum it up, it's not a limitation of the injectors but the ability for your stock pump to keep up with them.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_You OBDI guys can run considerably more boost as you have the 36# injectors (I believe). You may need an inline pump though. To sum it up, it's not a limitation of the injectors but the ability for your stock pump to keep up with them.

sweet thanks man, I found out we have an Audi v8 intank fuel pump. So if I am allowed time maybe I will install it tommorow.


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

how much power are people making with the stage 3 setup and following recommended guidelines anyways?


----------



## westcoastwhips (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_how much power are people making with the stage 3 setup and following recommended guidelines anyways?

I am quite curious as well...


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (westcoastwhips)*

So what intercooler are people using when they get their intercooler built? I am going to be doing an intercooler very soon and just want one that fits without extreme difficulty and is good to run 350hp with.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Alright, going for emissions tomorrow. What did you guys do to pass?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Looking at stage II but I saw pictures of the IC setup and its stupid. For the ones with Kinetics IC how well can it work running the intake tube next to the downpipe. For others what set up do you have?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote »_how well can it work running the intake tube next to the downpipe.

I would agree, BUT that's how EVERY major kit on the market runs it's piping. You can run the outlet out on top but the Kinetic manifold holds the snail so high it's going to be tight with the "rain tray" + it's going to be uber tight runnig everything up top with the TB RIGHT there. That is the one thing I dislike about the Kinetic kit is the position of the snail via the mani. It sits high and tight on the throttle body and there's nothing you can do about it aside from a short runner intake.

_Modified by -:VW:- at 11:24 AM 3-4-2006_


_Modified by -:VW:- at 1:38 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_I would agree, BUT that's how EVERY major kit on the market runs it's piping.

Its not that important considering this section is before the intercooler. If you don't have a short runner intake mani then the throttle body sits right over the turbo/exhaust manifold anyway.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote »_Its not that important considering this section is before the intercooler.

That's not necessarily true a cooler temp going into the IC will result in that much cooler of a temp coming out of it. It's all relevant.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_That's not necessarily true a cooler temp going into the IC will result in that much cooler of a temp coming out of it. It's all relevant.

True. You are still disregarding the fact that the throttle body sits right OVER the hot exhaust manifold. Hotter than the DP.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

not a inch away though. and you can do a few heat shields. or something.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote »_True. You are still disregarding the fact that the throttle body sits right OVER the hot exhaust manifold. Hotter than the DP.

Actually it sits over the cold side, I can touch the compressor housing with my bare hand after reaching oil temps or 190-200. The piping does however run over the hotside on the way to the TB, but so do the coolant lines to the TB. You can wrap the DP if you choose it is stainless but eventually the wrap may cause it to corrode.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 1:43 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Here is the MkIV Kinetic non-intercooled application:








I reckon with the addition of the intercooler while keeping the oem intake manifold, you could still have all the piping on the drivers-side. You might need to run a smaller battery like Braile though.
1. cone filter -> compressor
2. compressor -> IC
3. IC -> throttle body
If using front-mount IC, you would need a unit with both the inlet and outlet on the drivers side. I'm not sure how a 180° turn would affect performance. Probably not as good as straight through. A side mount IC might work better, although that would likely require some modifications to the bumper cover.
If using a short-runner intake and an intercooler, the routing is a lot simpler since you can run pipes right over the engine valve cover.


_Modified by phatvw at 2:07 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*

i was referring to the MKIII aplication. i will wrap my dp but now i got a 3 in dp that looks like it may not fit with the IC. its still dumb and this is just me venting. why not go behind the headlights on both sides???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote »_Alright, going for emissions tomorrow. What did you guys do to pass?

You have to set the readiness codes. Plug the O2 back in and follow this. Hopefully you have a VAG-COM?
1.
Block 103 – (Three Way Catalytic Conv.)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 3000-3500
Time: 60 seconds
Diagnosis Code: xx1x xx00
2.
Block 160 – Secondary Air Injection System
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: Idle
Time: 20 seconds
Diagnosis Code: xx11 x100
3.
Block 103 – (Three Way Catalytic Conv.)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2200-3300
Time: 120 seconds
Diagnosis Code: xx1x xx00
4.
Block 131 – Oxygen Sensor (O2S) aging (regulating frequency extended)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: Idle
Time: 30 seconds
Diagnosis Code: xx11 x100
5.
Block 125 – Oxygen Sensor (O2S) adaptation in partial load range
Vehicle: Drive in 2nd gear (Auto: “2”) [note: maintain constant throttle in rpm range or this block test will reset itself]
RPM: 2500-4500
Time: Roughly 30-120 seconds
Diagnosis Code: 01x1 x100
6.
Block 125 – Oxygen Sensor (O2S) adaptation in idle range
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: Idle
Time: 40 seconds
Diagnosis Code: 01x1 x100
7.
Block 130 – Oxygen Sensor (O2S) aging (regulating frequency extended)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2500-3500
Time: 20 seconds
Diagnosis Code: 1111 x100
8.
Block 136 – Three Way Catalytic Converter
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2500-3500
Time: 120 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1111 x100
9.
Block 150 – Fuel Tank venting system (EVAP canister purge regulator valve)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: Idle
Time: 30 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1110 x100
10.
Block 180 – Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS)
Vehicle: Drive in 3rd gear [note: maintain throttle for 5 seconds then release throttle for 3 seconds]
RPM: 3500
Diagnosis code: x111 x100
11.
Block 145 – Knock Sensor (KS) 1
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 3200
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: xxxx 1100
12.
Block 146 – Knock Sensor (KS) 2
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 3200
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: xxxx 1100
13.
Block 115 – Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) before three way catalytic converter
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2200-2800
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1011 x100
14.
Block 116 – Heated Oxygen Sensor (HO2S) after three way catalytic converter
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2200-2800
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1011 x100
15.
Block 120 – Oxygen Sensor (O2S) heating (before and after three way catalytic converter)
Vehicle: Stationary
RPM: 2200-2800
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1111 x100
16.
Block 121 – Oxygen Sensor (O2S) heating (before and after three way catalytic converter)
RPM: 2200-2800
Time: 15 seconds
Diagnosis code: 1111 x100
Most of these should clear if you drive around for a while as well. It looks as though you'll kill two birds with one stone on a couple of them. I am up this spring as well I have to go in by the end of July I believe, hopefully this goes smoothly and without any unforseen hangups.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 4:34 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

y not just wrap your IC piping where it goes over the hot side if u dont wanna do the dp


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (AnotheRealM86VRT)*

Just to make sure since I haven't really figured out what to do with the Oxygen sensor. I know Jeff mentionned it in some previous posts and maybe in this one, I don't remember, but do we need to unplug it?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RadoV6)*

search there is this post and the why unplug post.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (RadoV6)*

The fueling kit should have the instructions.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

So we've got a show coming up real soon down in houston and I am wanting to go. Its about a 4 hour drive at their pace which means I will be in boost the whole time. Will I run into any problems running that long with this kit.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

What?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

you can drive for years without going in boost.. it's all in foot control..








edit : Follow their 'pace' what is this ? 140mph all the way ?










_Modified by fastslc at 6:27 AM 3-11-2006_


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (fastslc)*

If that was what he was asking he'll run out of gear before he has to worry about kit failures. Has he driven a turbo'd car before?


_Modified by -:VW:- at 12:40 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

Sorry wasn't trying to focus on the turbo or boost part of the subject. I was just trying to see if anyone ran into any irregularities driving for a suspended period of time with the kit. 
Nope no 140mph but you don't have to be going that fast to be in boost. 
It was just a question of experiences, if none good.


_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 7:27 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

I've taken a couple of road trips with the kit, 2-4hrs. of highway driving. You should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote »_Alright, going for emissions tomorrow. What did you guys do to pass?

Did they put you behind bars? Are you still out there? How did it go?










_Modified by -:VW:- at 5:28 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Did they put you behind bars? Are you still out there? How did it go?









_Modified by -:VW:- at 5:28 PM 3-13-2006_

X2 what was the turn out??


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i got a question that will be pretty easy for you guys hopefully and it has prolly been answered but i don't wanna search through 75 pages for an answer....
If i'm running Stage II C2 software with 42# injectors and an 8.5:1 headspacer how much boost can i safely run *unintercooled.*


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_i got a question that will be pretty easy for you guys hopefully and it has prolly been answered but i don't wanna search through 75 pages for an answer....
If i'm running Stage II C2 software with 42# injectors and an 8.5:1 headspacer how much boost can i safely run *unintercooled.*

Just get an intercooler and run 12-17psi. Running unintercooled on S2 software and 8.5:1 compression is a waste of money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_I've taken a couple of road trips with the kit, 2-4hrs. of highway driving. You should have nothing to worry about.

i've driven 16ooo miles in 6 months no leaks no problems
stage 1 kit obd1 - distributor... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
city and highway miles->was commuting a 640 mile round-trip twice a month for a long time....
happily boosted hard and daily in 13 year old corrado with a fresh motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mods are as follows
fresh mk4 longblock 10.6:1 compression
10lb flywheel
9lb wg spring
3 inch side dump catless exhaust
self tuned - 260whp 260 wtq


_Modified by VR SEX at 7:36 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_ For others what set up do you have?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

At this point I think you really need to swap out that hot side for something larger. 










_Modified by -:VW:- at 8:02 PM 3-14-2006_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_At this point I think you really need to swap out that hot side for something larger. 










 ill put the standard kinetic turbo to the test first then upgrade ... hopefully when i smoke the turbo nothing else goes so i can have a hour project and a new paperweight to send chris collier for christmas


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote »_Alright, going for emissions tomorrow. What did you guys do to pass?

If you are in jail skip the phone call and request a laptop, tell us what happened.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

Sorry for the slow responses, I was in Chicago all last week without internet access. I couldn't go that Saturday morning, because they were all closed, so I plugged in the O2 and drove around being cautious of not boosting. (Forgot to mention that I cleared the codes with my OBDII scanner. I love the erase button. On Tuesday I went, and passed. All they did was plug into my ECU and that was it, no sniffing or anything. I was pleased that I passed. 
To the person that asked about driving far, I drove from CT to VA (8 hrs and 500 miles) without a problem. As always, I would suggest bringing an extra qrt or 2 of oil for the just in case emergency, or just b/c our cars like to consume it. But you won't have any problem driving distances with this kit. Hell, I have had mine on for just about a year and 12k miles and I am doing fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by crazykidbig58 at 11:17 AM 3-19-2006_


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just plugged mine in today. Going this week.


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (-:VW*

I just added the intercooler setup i got from bluevrt, it runs sooo much better now. It almost seems as if the setup was meant for the increased airflow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

Lucky, I was supposed to get that setup from him when I was selling it way back. He never responded to my emails or IM's, not a big deal b/c I missed a few of his IM's, but damn. You got it at a steal! I need to I/C mine. Maybe this year, maybe next.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Ok, I've plugged in my O2 and went for a drive to clear the codes. All codes are good except for sedcondary air and evaporative emissions. I get the feeling these are going to fight me. Or do these normally take a bit longer then the others to clear out. In order to clear these supposedly all that your required to do is let the car idle.... If these were truely errors wouldn't they be throwing a CEL/ fault code in addition to the readiness? Am I going to have to operate? In looking at the procedures to clear these I would think that these two would have been the first two to clear....
TIA.

_Modified by -:VW:- at 3:42 PM 3-19-2006_


_Modified by -:VW:- at 3:51 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Ok, I've plugged in my O2 and went for a drive to clear the codes. All codes are good except for sedcondary air and evaporative emissions. I get the feeling these are going to fight me. Or do these normally take a bit longer then the others to clear out. In order to clear these supposedly all that your required to do is let the car idle.... If these were truely errors wouldn't they be throwing a CEL/ fault code in addition to the readiness? Am I going to have to operate? In looking at the procedures to clear these I would think that these two would have been the first two to clear....
TIA.

_Modified by -:VW:- at 3:42 PM 3-19-2006_

_Modified by -:VW:- at 3:51 PM 3-19-2006_

If you got that secondary air pump code..its a good chance your vacume line under the lower intake maniolf dry rotted and cracked causing a leak..which = a code..drop the front and and insepect..its a pita..but i had to do it to pass myself..hope this helps.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

But did you have a CEL from that? I have no CELS. I know the line you are speaking if that's it that explains the Secondary air. Now for the Evap Emissions. Would the two way check valve that installs in the line for the evap canister on the Kinetic kit be causing the Evap Emissions readiness?


_Modified by -:VW:- at 4:17 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Sorry for the slow responses, I was in Chicago all last week without internet access. I couldn't go that Saturday morning, because they were all closed, so I plugged in the O2 and drove around being cautious of not boosting. (Forgot to mention that I cleared the codes with my OBDII scanner. I love the erase button. On Tuesday I went, and passed. All they did was plug into my ECU and that was it, no sniffing or anything. I was pleased that I passed. 
To the person that asked about driving far, I drove from CT to VA (8 hrs and 500 miles) without a problem. As always, I would suggest bringing an extra qrt or 2 of oil for the just in case emergency, or just b/c our cars like to consume it. But you won't have any problem driving distances with this kit. Hell, I have had mine on for just about a year and 12k miles and I am doing fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by crazykidbig58 at 11:17 AM 3-19-2006_


go to know since we couldnt pass a 2.0t with sds standalone and had to bypass the state


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_But did you have a CEL from that? I have no CELS. I know the line you are speaking if that's it that explains the Secondary air. Now for the Evap Emissions. Would the two way check valve that installs in the line for the evap canister on the Kinetic kit be causing the Evap Emissions readiness?

_Modified by -:VW:- at 4:17 PM 3-19-2006_

I had a cel for the secondary air vacume line..I do not think the two way check valve would effect it..do you have the check valve facing the proper direction?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

It is installed correctly. If it IS that valve it's only there to stop from pressurizing the Evap canister. I can't boost anyway so if these don't clear I'll pull it and see what happens. That will take it back to "stock".


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Sorry for the slow responses, I was in Chicago all last week without internet access. I couldn't go that Saturday morning, because they were all closed, so I plugged in the O2 and drove around being cautious of not boosting. (Forgot to mention that I cleared the codes with my OBDII scanner. I love the erase button. On Tuesday I went, and passed. All they did was plug into my ECU and that was it, no sniffing or anything. I was pleased that I passed. 
To the person that asked about driving far, I drove from CT to VA (8 hrs and 500 miles) without a problem. As always, I would suggest bringing an extra qrt or 2 of oil for the just in case emergency, or just b/c our cars like to consume it. But you won't have any problem driving distances with this kit. Hell, I have had mine on for just about a year and 12k miles and I am doing fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by crazykidbig58 at 11:17 AM 3-19-2006_
 good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_It is installed correctly. If it IS that valve it's only there to stop from pressurizing the Evap canister. I can't boost anyway so if these don't clear I'll pull it and see what happens. That will take it back to "stock".

Did you clear them by driving or did you clear them with an auto scanner? Go to Autozone and have them clear the codes for you. Bribe them if necessary. That should clear everything.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Clearing Fault codes and Setting Readiness are two different things. The Fault Codes were cleared with VAG-COM. The Readiness are/were passed by driving the car. Did you have secondary air and evap emissions readiness codes that were not passed when you checked them? Did you check the readiness codes or just clear the faults?
Readiness:








Fault:








I have no fault codes and I have 2 readiness codes that still have not passed Evap & secondary air. It might take 3 cold starts though I'm hoping.... (Crosses Fingers)


_Modified by -:VW:- at 5:34 PM 3-19-2006_


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

I have a small question about the kit. I installed it nearly a month ago and just started my car up about 3-4 days ago. I was surprised to see some kind of a problem. When the car is idling there's a vacuum leak like somewhere, but it seems to come under the manifold. So I unbolted it since I though it was an injector problem. Well when I watched them injectors, they seem to not sit completly in the lower manifold holes. It's like the o-rings aren't sealing completly right. So I decided to mesure to compare with the stock injector's o-ring and there is some kind of a good difference between the o-ring size. Even when you put a stock one and the Bosch 36# supplied with the kit in the hole on the manifold and try to pull them out, the used stock injector is harder to get out. So I am asking my self, could there be a problem with my injectors? Could they be wrong? They are the ones shown on the web page so could they have a manufacturing problem? I was gonna order a set of 12 o-rings from my VW dealership to replace them all, but I'm not sure about it...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (RadoV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadoV6* »_I have a small question about the kit. I installed it nearly a month ago and just started my car up about 3-4 days ago. I was surprised to see some kind of a problem. When the car is idling there's a vacuum leak like somewhere, but it seems to come under the manifold. So I unbolted it since I though it was an injector problem. Well when I watched them injectors, they seem to not sit completly in the lower manifold holes. It's like the o-rings aren't sealing completly right. So I decided to mesure to compare with the stock injector's o-ring and there is some kind of a good difference between the o-ring size. Even when you put a stock one and the Bosch 36# supplied with the kit in the hole on the manifold and try to pull them out, the used stock injector is harder to get out. So I am asking my self, could there be a problem with my injectors? Could they be wrong? They are the ones shown on the web page so could they have a manufacturing problem? I was gonna order a set of 12 o-rings from my VW dealership to replace them all, but I'm not sure about it...

i bet the new injectors arent seated all the way in which is why they are easy to pull out. Do you have the injector clips seated all the way in properly?
Spray your fuel rail and the O-ring with some WD-40, spin and push the injectors in. they should slide in like butter.


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No, they go ok in the fuel rail, but when I put the clip and put the injectors attached to the rail on the lower manifold it's like they aren't going in completly and they can't really go further because the bracket on the rail is on the right spot on the manifold. Oh and just to be sure, my injectors are thinner than stock. They are the 36lbs for OBD1. Is it me or they seem strange compared to Bosch 30#. According to their site, they are 36lbs injectors (380cc). When you look at the kit pictured, they say that the injectors pictured are for OBD2, so I am not surprised to see that mine are different. They look like this











_Modified by RadoV6 at 6:55 AM 3-20-2006_


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (RadoV6)*

Hey I went from 10w 30 to a 50 weight oil and now my oil temperatures are climbing is this normal?


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (RadoV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadoV6* »_No, they go ok in the fuel rail, but when I put the clip and put the injectors attached to the rail on the lower manifold it's like they aren't going in completly and they can't really go further because the bracket on the rail is on the right spot on the manifold. Oh and just to be sure, my injectors are thinner than stock. They are the 36lbs for OBD1. Is it me or they seem strange compared to Bosch 30#. According to their site, they are 36lbs injectors (380cc). When you look at the kit pictured, they say that the injectors pictured are for OBD2, so I am not surprised to see that mine are different. They look like this

Hmm, those don't look like the injectors I got with my OBD2 kit. Mine were black with red tops. And they were the exact same shape as the stock ones. I did however, have the same issue you are having. Mine stemmed from the fact that I actually clipped the injectors into the rail too far. The factory injectors have two or three "rings" at the rail end that you can clip to. I pushed them into the rail too far and clipped em. Then, when I had to push them into the head, they were too far away and didn't seal well at all. Dbl check that this isn't your issue. Good luck!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*

^^ I clipped my injectors on the last ring (closest to the fuel rail)


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

The problem is that the injector I received don't have the second ring, they only have 1. fastslc, since you purchased the OBD1 kit, can you send me a pic of the injector or just tell me if they look like the ones in the picture I posted?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (RadoV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadoV6* »_The problem is that the injector I received don't have the second ring, they only have 1. fastslc, since you purchased the OBD1 kit, can you send me a pic of the injector or just tell me if they look like the ones in the picture I posted?

Those are the correct ones. I have the obd1 kit. I will take a picture of mine tonight. I had the same issue you have. I thought I had the wrong ones as well. They work with a little wiggling and patience.
I put a little motor oil around the o-rings and clipped the injectors into the fuel rail before installing it into the head.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (RadoV6)*

RadoV6,
Here are some pics of my OBD1 injectors installed. They came with the Stage1 Kit. Hope this helps...
-Ben


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Yeah thanks a lot, they are the same I got.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (RadoV6)*

I'm almost positive Jeff covered this earlier in this post or the one in the FI forums. I bet it's there if you check back through the post.


----------



## stallinbenji (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

i wish you could finance turbo kits.







then i might actually be able to get one.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_Hey I went from 10w 30 to a 50 weight oil and now my oil temperatures are climbing is this normal?


My gilr just picked up a 98 gti vr6..after the first i did an oil change and put in 15w-50w. Not know what the previous owner put in oil wise..but I knw the il temp wasnt breaking 200. With the 15w-50 the oil avgs 208..and if im driving it arounf 80 on the highway the oil temps with rise to around 218-220...so I think its normal..


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (stallinbenji)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stallinbenji* »_i wish you could finance turbo kits.







then i might actually be able to get one.

You can.... refinance your loan with a little *extra* added on to it =P
Just be sure you can pay it off quicker than it depreciates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*

whoevers selling these should offer payment plans.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*

I already started it. Its called vdubcredit.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
jk


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (stallinbenji)*

RadoVR6...Did you get your injector issue worked out?? 


_Modified by A2brb at 12:28 PM 3-23-2006_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Well came back from hotwaterblast 500miles of driving and it ran perfectly. Except for the SAI plastic tube which TOTALLY melted from the fan to the engine block and later saw huge chunks stuck to my bonet sound deadening. Still a lot of fun.


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevwithoutacorrado* »_whoevers selling these should offer payment plans.

Haha agreed, than even i can afford one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

It'd be nice if they would consider doing a group buy on the stg II and stg III kits for those of us that already have stg I. Or combine the two kits and give a discount.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_It'd be nice if they would consider doing a group buy on the stg II and stg III kits for those of us that already have stg I. Or combine the two kits and give a discount.

just make your own intercooler set up..and buy there "so called Stage3" through C2..you can do all that for the amount that you would be paying for kinetics stage 2 kit..Provided that you do all your work your self....


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
just make your own intercooler set up..and buy there "so called Stage3" through C2..you can do all that for the amount that you would be paying for kinetics stage 2 kit..Provided that you do all your work your self....

where do I find a new compressor housing? Kinetics already sent me the wrong one so I need to change it. But it cant be that difficult after that Id imagine.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

I'd stay on Kinetic on that. There's lots of different sized housings out there (I'm talking about exterior size now). I got one from Limit Engineering and it made things even tighter, same interior dimesion but larger on the exterior. It made fittament of piping to the TB even more frustrating then it already is due to the position of the snail via Kinetics manifold. It's agrivating enough that you have to pull the damn thing off in the first place, don't make it worse for yourself by getting a housing that could make fittament worse then it already is. Stay on Kinetic and get the correct part that you PAID for.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (-:VW*

Heads up : People who are planning on upgrading to a bigger turbo might as well FORGET using the stock manifold. It's due to the lack of space of the compressor housing and the TB.
Might as well get a shorty intake. I am not sure if Pag or ATP manifold has a different position


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (fastslc)*

Yup, their manifold is really not great as far a fittament is concerned. You really need a shorty intake manifold PERIOD, when using their manifold. They should make one for the kit.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 4:16 PM 3-29-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*

I saw a Kinetic short-runner intake manifold on Kinetic's latest project car when I was getting my turbo installed at their shop. I believe you'll see the car in an upcoming writeup in a certain magazine. Think 4WD, 2200 pounds, 350+whp, and some other goodies...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_
where do I find a new compressor housing? Kinetics already sent me the wrong one so I need to change it. But it cant be that difficult after that Id imagine. 

Just cut the elbow off and get it rewelded in the direction ou want it to flow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_
where do I find a new compressor housing? Kinetics already sent me the wrong one so I need to change it. But it cant be that difficult after that Id imagine. 

Just cut the elbow off and get it rewelded in the direction ou want it to flow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

id like to run a VRT setup, looking for the boost to hit at about 4500rpm, id be running between 8-12 psi, doing a headgasket spacer, what turbo would be a good size? i dont want the maximum PSI to be 12 as if i upgrade, i dont want to buy another turbo...spooling should occur around 2-2500rpm. thanks guys


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote »_id like to run a VRT setup, looking for the boost to hit at about 4500rpm, id be running between 8-12 psi, doing a headgasket spacer, what turbo would be a good size? i dont want the maximum PSI to be 12 as if i upgrade, i dont want to buy another turbo...spooling should occur around 2-2500rpm. thanks guys

Well seeing as how the current T3/T4 setup with the Kinetic Kit hits max boost in the mid to late 3,000's. Your best bet is probably a T4.
In my personal opinion, I already think the T3/T4 spools pretty slow for the street. Having max boost kick in at 4500 like you want, only leaves you about 1500-2000 more RPMS til you shift. Unless it's going to be strictly a drag racing car or something I think the T3/T4 that Kinetic provides is more than sufficient. Plus that turbo can go up to at least 400hp. Why would you need anything bigger?
I've even had friends tell me I should size down my currnet exhaust side housing for quicker spool.
-Ty


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*

i think a T3/T4 might even be too big, but what i want is boost around that 4k rpm range, but i dont want to be using the turbo maximum capacity at 9 psi. 9 psi is good for a stock internal motor. i plan on doing the 8.5:1 ehad gasket spacer, 35lbs injectors, short runner intake with TB on the passenger side and run a small intercooler. 9 psi would be good enough for me as im not looking to blow the motor up. so T3/T4 it is.....!


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_i think a T3/T4 might even be too big, but what i want is boost around that 4k rpm range, but i dont want to be using the turbo maximum capacity at 9 psi. 9 psi is good for a stock internal motor. i plan on doing the 8.5:1 ehad gasket spacer, 35lbs injectors, short runner intake with TB on the passenger side and run a small intercooler. 9 psi would be good enough for me as im not looking to blow the motor up. so T3/T4 it is.....!

t3/t4 too big? i doubt that..


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_i think a T3/T4 might even be too big, but what i want is boost around that 4k rpm range, but i dont want to be using the turbo maximum capacity at 9 psi. 9 psi is good for a stock internal motor. i plan on doing the 8.5:1 ehad gasket spacer, 35lbs injectors, short runner intake with TB on the passenger side and run a small intercooler. 9 psi would be good enough for me as im not looking to blow the motor up. so T3/T4 it is.....!

there are guys running the stg.ii software, head gasket spacer, arp bolts, etc... and 17-20 psi getting 400whp+


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

yea im not looking for 400whp. ive heard a T3/T4 might be too small and not flow enough, id like to run a maximum of 12psi as the bottom end will be stock, just arp head bolts, so what size turbo would be beneficial? i want full boost around 4000rpm! 9 psi as a daily would be schweet


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (dossantos25)*

im thinking of buying a kit for my car soon, after owning my SC for 7 months i got hooked on boost and now i want more... If it wasn't for this damn 3.94 r&p i have in my tranny i probably would have the stage 2 already..


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_yea im not looking for 400whp. ive heard a T3/T4 might be too small and not flow enough, id like to run a maximum of 12psi as the bottom end will be stock, just arp head bolts, so what size turbo would be beneficial? i want full boost around 4000rpm! 9 psi as a daily would be schweet

t4 60-1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my 1st choice would be a GT35R


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gamehenge~* »_Well seeing as how the current T3/T4 setup with the Kinetic Kit hits max boost in the mid to late 3,000's. Your best bet is probably a T4.
In my personal opinion, I already think the T3/T4 spools pretty slow for the street. Having max boost kick in at 4500 like you want, only leaves you about 1500-2000 more RPMS til you shift. Unless it's going to be strictly a drag racing car or something I think the T3/T4 that Kinetic provides is more than sufficient. Plus that turbo can go up to at least 400hp. Why would you need anything bigger?

^^ What he said ... Still wondering why you want the boost to spool so late in comparison with others?


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*

when does boost kick in for most guys? and how long does the boost hold?


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (dossantos25)*

starts around 3200, pulls to redline
t4 .60a/r


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_yea im not looking for 400whp. ive heard a T3/T4 might be too small and not flow enough, id like to run a maximum of 12psi as the bottom end will be stock, just arp head bolts, so what size turbo would be beneficial? i want full boost around 4000rpm! 9 psi as a daily would be schweet

too big, too small? the kinetics turbo is just right.
If its too big







then get something with a lower trim and yes it can hold 12 psi







I don't know why you would want full boost so high as it won't do anything more at a low boost level. If you think its too small get a full t4 with a higher trim, but unless your racing and want very high hp numbers the t3/t4 is great. 
My opinion the t3/t4 is fine for a daily driver that might want to push over 350whp+ later


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

great thanks guys thats exactly what i want, daily reliability (if that exists) and the option to go bigger later without changing turbos. im still a bit iffy on doing this but i need all the help i can get. what maintenance must be done on a monthly basis when driving a VRT?


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

Quick question for you turbo pro's, will i run into problems if i get the Kinetic kit stage 1 with a MK4 head gasket (12v vr6) and 256 cams? is that asking for trouble or will i be ok?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

Call up Kinetic's 1-800 number and speak to Shawn. He'll tell you the straight ish...


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Ok will do, right now i have a C2 spacer in but i will be taking it out and selling with my SC kit.. I am going back to N/A til i have my money right, i know the 3.94 R&P i have wont work well with a turbo


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*

Here is pic of some of the progress I made today with my custom IC set up..I bought a univirsal piping kit from ebay for aboyt $150.00, So far I only have the turbo to the IC..here are a few shots of what Ive done so far and where Im at.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Looking good. Not a lot of severe bends.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

Yea I managed to do that side..with out doing any crazy bends..Too bad the other side is gonna have a few..







we will see..Ill post up a pic when I get it fitted.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Does that IC alow for the fogs to fit back in? Might want to check that if you want to keep them. I had that problem trying to fit a Johnny Race Car IC. Ended up returning it as I wanted my fogs.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Does that IC alow for the fogs to fit back in? Might want to check that if you want to keep them. I had that problem trying to fit a Johnny Race Car IC. Ended up returning it as I wanted my fogs.

Oh yes..they fit..


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I'd love to do up my own intercooler, except I don't have ready access to a welder. I suppose I could "mount" the intercooler and run the pipe back and then just take the compressor to a local shop and have them cut it and weld it.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

werd someone pipe a kit and recommend an intercooler.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

nice vdubsolo, what intercooler are you using? The universal piping I am guessing was straight piping that you bent huh?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

The kits actually have 90 and 45 degree bends as well as straights.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_nice vdubsolo, what intercooler are you using? The universal piping I am guessing was straight piping that you bent huh?

Im using a spearco IC that i got off ebay..Its pretty big..like 33 x 6 1\2 x 3 1\2..it just makes it in there..i had to hack up the rebar and the bumper..as far as the IC piping..I just went with a kit on ebay with aluminum piping 2.5"..they acctually sent me 2.25 but im just gonna bite the bullet and use it..the kit came with 2, 90 bends, 2, 45 bends, 2, 180 bends, and 2, straight pipes..all piping lenghts were 24"..


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

passed inspections today easily. I even had the secondary air hoses all disconnected(they melted







) it was just sitting their blowing lol. 
now time to tear stuff off


----------



## VWFringe (May 20, 2003)

Getting Stage 3 soon - or parts since I have some stuff already - 
Couple Questions (91 Jetta w/92 dizzy raddo 3.0L 8.5:1 pistons):
1) I'm going to job out the Intercooler - What should come first, install the kit or have the IC done?
2) If turbo should come first then do I have to tow the car from home to Intercooler to Dyno Tuner?? Or will I be able to drive it??
3) I have 8.5:1 pistons AND late model steel head gasket - does that head gasket really bring me back up to 9.3:1 (+0.8) and is that going to effect my ability for higher boost (target is 350WHP)
Thanks,


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VWFringe)*

With the larger displacement (and the fact that the pistons are probably lighter than stock). You could probably run enough boost to get 350whp. Another little trick would be to grab a $50 crankcase scraper from bildon motorsports to add an extra 10% worth of power in the upper rev range.


----------



## Soon2bS4 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (dossantos25)*

boost kicks onm at 3600rpm EIP stage 4 custom kit i made, im running 15-20 psi boost t04e daily driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Hey Jonathan, are you going to relocate the battery to the trunk? Do you have any more update pics?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Hey Jonathan, are you going to relocate the battery to the trunk? Do you have any more update pics?

Yes I did already reloacte the battery to the trunk..Heres two pics..
As far as the other side of the intercooler piping goes, I have to modify the A\C lines so i can fit everything properly..and Im getting sick so I havent been working on the car much..when I make more progress I will post up pictures..


----------



## -blownvr6mk3- (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re:*

anyone want to buy a 3in. downpipe for the kit?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Soon2bS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soon2bS4* »_boost kicks onm at 3600rpm EIP stage 4 custom kit i made, im running 15-20 psi boost t04e daily driver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You must buy a lot of tires


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

just dont floor it a lot....


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

_Recirc is when your BOV releases the boost that is trapped in the intercooler pipes when the throttle body closes- when you don't recirc the boost air is released into the atmosphere(not good for cars that are turbo and MAF because the air released already has the fuel being released to match it by the computer). By capturing and recirculating the air that is dumped to the atmosphere by the BOV, and reintroducing it to the system after the MAF- you retain the proper mixture(or very close to the proper mixture)._
I understand all of that, but I don't get how someone with a MAF can run a BOV. Are they not chip tuned, but rather stand alone? I am just curious as to whether or not we can run a BOV at all.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

sure you can, it has consiquinces as does the 1.8t. You can run a blow off valve, you can even run without the mass airflow sensor (STAND ALONE ONLY) I will be with a future setup.








I am copying this guy.(big18t)








but I am looking for a lighter vehicle and larger displacement, maybe.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »__Recirc is when your BOV releases the boost that is trapped in the intercooler pipes when the throttle body closes- when you don't recirc the boost air is released into the atmosphere(not good for cars that are turbo and MAF because the air released already has the fuel being released to match it by the computer). By capturing and recirculating the air that is dumped to the atmosphere by the BOV, and reintroducing it to the system after the MAF- you retain the proper mixture(or very close to the proper mixture)._
I understand all of that, but I don't get how someone with a MAF can run a BOV. Are they not chip tuned, but rather stand alone? I am just curious as to whether or not we can run a BOV at all.


you sure can run a BOV if you like but you have to recirculate it so it acts as a DV..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_sure you can, it has consiquinces as does the 1.8t. You can run a blow off valve, you can even run without the mass airflow sensor (STAND ALONE ONLY) I will be with a future setup.








I am copying this guy.(big18t)








but I am looking for a lighter vehicle and larger displacement, maybe.























*gt42r *


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Anyone got a Wastegate dump tube set up. Its hard to find this kinda work here. I dont want to use the Kinetic tube, will dump on the power steering.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

well it was a tight fit in a couple spots, but it's on
now to "fix" the downpipe and oil return and get it in the car


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Where did you get such along pice of flex pipe?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

that is how it came


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*








ehh mine was like half the size..


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

so if im understanding all this correctly if ur goin to run a MAF its better to not run a BOV?


_Modified by dankvwguy at 3:49 PM 4-14-2006_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_so if im understanding all this correctly if ur goin to run a MAF its better to not run a BOV?



I didnt know running a MAF was optional


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_so if im understanding all this correctly if ur goin to run a MAF its better to not run a BOV?

_Modified by dankvwguy at 3:49 PM 4-14-2006_

Yea the software is programed for a DV(re-circ)..but you can also run a BOV as long as you recirculate the air back in to the intake, instead of just blowing it off in to the atmosphere..


----------



## VR12V (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

you should say lsd here i come first !
congratulations though! 
LOL........so right its sickening


----------



## InspiringTech (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

I don't understand what all the hype and panty bunching there is going on over running a BOV? Why DOES everybody want to run one, it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i dont want to run one...i get tired of hearing the noise. I just wanted to know whether it was bad for the car or not


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (RadoV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RadoV6* »_I have a small question about the kit. I installed it nearly a month ago and just started my car up about 3-4 days ago. I was surprised to see some kind of a problem. When the car is idling there's a vacuum leak like somewhere, but it seems to come under the manifold. So I unbolted it since I though it was an injector problem. Well when I watched them injectors, they seem to not sit completly in the lower manifold holes. It's like the o-rings aren't sealing completly right. So I decided to mesure to compare with the stock injector's o-ring and there is some kind of a good difference between the o-ring size. Even when you put a stock one and the Bosch 36# supplied with the kit in the hole on the manifold and try to pull them out, the used stock injector is harder to get out. So I am asking my self, could there be a problem with my injectors? Could they be wrong? They are the ones shown on the web page so could they have a manufacturing problem? I was gonna order a set of 12 o-rings from my VW dealership to replace them all, but I'm not sure about it...

I had the same problem. I couldnt get the injectors to seat in the intake manifold. It is like they are too short. I got them to seat by not using the clips. We'll see how that goes








I have the same kit as you 36lb obd1


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (InspiringTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InspiringTech* »_I don't understand what all the hype and panty bunching there is going on over running a BOV? Why DOES everybody want to run one, it doesn't make sense to me.

The only reason I want noise is to know that its actuating when its supposed to. 3 OEM DVs in about 5 months is no good.


----------



## FastTurbo 2.0 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

I think I go the itch....


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (FastTurbo 2.0)*


_Quote »_The only reason I want noise is to know that its actuating when its supposed to. 3 OEM DVs in about 5 months is no good.

You'll hear the DV, trust me.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
You'll hear the DV, trust me.

I just bought a VF Engineering DV, I dont ever hear my OEM DV only when it honks







. All I ever hear is wastegate.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_well it was a tight fit in a couple spots, but it's on
now to "fix" the downpipe and oil return and get it in the car

















Aren't you concerned that with the excess exhaust dumped before the 02 sensor can read it that you will end up running lean?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i dont want to run one...i get tired of hearing the noise. I just wanted to know whether it was bad for the car or not

You'll have a rich fuel mixture for the amount of time that the already measured air is dumped from the inlet tract.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_
Aren't you concerned that with the excess exhaust dumped before the 02 sensor can read it that you will end up running lean?

C2 software does not use the O2 sensor so this is a non-concern.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

What would be needed to use this kit as a base and build a Air->Water IC to hide under the hood and keep things sleeper?
Would you even be able to use the Stg1 components of this kit or would the extra work to make things line up make it not worth it?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_What would be needed to use this kit as a base and build a Air->Water IC to hide under the hood and keep things sleeper?
Would you even be able to use the Stg1 components of this kit or would the extra work to make things line up make it not worth it?

You would need to re weld the 90 on the compressor housing of the turbo to point towards the AWIC..and you would need a SRI..you would be able to use stage 1 fueling with it, but you will not make big power..


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_What would be needed to use this kit as a base and build a Air->Water IC to hide under the hood and keep things sleeper?
Would you even be able to use the Stg1 components of this kit or would the extra work to make things line up make it not worth it?

That's exactly what i am doing. 
I have the OBD1 MK3 software and am making my own IC setup
It will be good for 300+whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

keep me posted i am very interested. Figuring out where to place everything is going to be the trickey part i think.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
You would need to re weld the 90 on the compressor housing of the turbo to point towards the AWIC..and you would need a SRI..you would be able to use stage 1 fueling with it, but you will not make big power..

why do you think this wouldn't make good power?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_
why do you think this wouldn't make good power?

Stage 1 fueling....now with some 42lbers in there that a diffrent story..300whp is big power, but I was thinking 350+ Most AWIC are putting out big power....I should have been more clear..


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
C2 software does not use the O2 sensor so this is a non-concern. 

Yeah after I posted that comment I thought to myself that it probably runs in open-loop mode, using the MAF without the 02.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

IT'S ALIVE ..................................................................
ENJOY !


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

That brings a tear to my eye....


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*

How bad is the heat soak for stage 1?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Bad. Or how about worst then with an intercooler, exhaust will help.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_IT'S ALIVE ..................................................................
ENJOY ! 










Congrats on bringing such an amazing project to life!!!


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

Oh Lordy...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*















WOW!


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_I am copying this guy.(big18t)










Ddin't find a user by big18t. Whose car is that? Would like to setup a similar intake.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

C2 sells the SRI similiar to the one above. They claim about 30 additional whp with that manifold.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote »_ They claim about 30 additional whp with that manifold.

Whaaaaaaat


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_C2 sells the SRI similiar to the one above. They claim about 30 additional whp with that manifold.

please tell me where you found that the SRI will add up to 30whp??..Its defintly possible with a big turbo setup..but still where did u find this out..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
please tell me where you found that the SRI will add up to 30whp??..Its defintly possible with a big turbo setup..but still where did u find this out..

Chris at C2 said "BTW, I was speaking with another manufacturer of 4 cyl. SRI's and he relayed to me that they saw ~20% increase in overall HP when running a SRI on a NA 4 cyl. This was only at the expense of -1 ft.lb tq down low.....so in expecting the same type of responses with the VR6 is not unrealistic, there will be some REAL power to be had."
So given this "assumption" (and for the sake of argument), say your kinetics stage 2 vr6 turbo was making 260whp. If an NA 4cyl is seeing approximately a 20% increase in overall HP, that would effectively leave you with an increase of approximately 52hp. Was the over all 20% increase in hp in reference to the wheels? I don't know.
So my claim that they may add 30 additional whp isn't unrealistic given this ideal scenario...with a turbo kit. 


_Modified by VR6OOM at 8:32 PM 4-18-2006_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
Ddin't find a user by big18t. Whose car is that? Would like to setup a similar intake.

my bad I forgot to post the link
http://vdubaddiction.com/forum...16315
There is also a quick video of it in there I believe
Oh and my thread
http://vdubaddiction.com/forum...16385


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Anyone know the outside diameter of our compressor?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
please tell me where you found that the SRI will add up to 30whp??..Its defintly possible with a big turbo setup..but still where did u find this out..

I'll let you know when I have mine installed for Summer '07. I plan on picking one up from C2 at Waterfest '06 this summer if they are running the same kind of discounts they had last summer


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_C2 sells the SRI similiar to the one above. They claim about 30 additional whp with that manifold.

I'm aware of the intake I was referring more the plumbing. How in the heck to you squeeze a filter on that turbo though? he biggest HP gainer IMO is getting the tbody 100+ degrees cooler by moving it up front.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
I'm aware of the intake I was referring more the plumbing. How in the heck to you squeeze a filter on that turbo though? he biggest HP gainer IMO is getting the tbody 100+ degrees cooler by moving it up front.

Oh I def agree....hot stuff!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
I'll let you know when I have mine installed for Summer '07. I plan on picking one up from C2 at Waterfest '06 this summer if they are running the same kind of discounts they had last summer









OH BOY! i forgot about the WF sales..Damn I might beat you to it!


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

no i havent read up in a while but plan on doing a stage one for now and maybe a fmic later on
any transmission issues and how easy is it to install? maybe a weekend job since i am going to do the head gasket and chains at the same time along with a clutch








thanks, and are you guys and girls happy with the kit


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (quickhuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quickhuh* »_no i havent read up in a while but plan on doing a stage one for now and maybe a fmic later on
any transmission issues and how easy is it to install? maybe a weekend job since i am going to do the head gasket and chains at the same time along with a clutch








thanks, and are you guys and girls happy with the kit 

Very please with the kit, it's on my daily and I've got about 12K miles on it so far. I do suggest going Stg II right off the bat though, it will save you a ton of time doing the install. This is something that can be done in a weekend, took me and my buddy a full day (Friday night through Saturday night - with sleep on Friday night).


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
I'm aware of the intake I was referring more the plumbing. How in the heck to you squeeze a filter on that turbo though? he biggest HP gainer IMO is getting the tbody 100+ degrees cooler by moving it up front.

Don't forget, for the time being the throttle body coolant bypass will help with the heat. Removing the 200+/- degree coolant from RUNNING THROUGH







the T-body would be a good mod.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Don't forget, for the time being the throttle body coolant bypass will help with the heat. Removing the 200+/- degree coolant from RUNNING THROUGH







the T-body would be a good mod.

Oh man even the DEALERSHIP offered to do this "mod" for me!!!








BTW...C2 or Kinetics...are you guys planning on a WF 12 special on your kits?


_Modified by VR6OOM at 2:23 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Don't forget, for the time being the throttle body coolant bypass will help with the heat. Removing the 200+/- degree coolant from RUNNING THROUGH







the T-body would be a good mod.

I don't think I've had fluid going through my throttle body in the last 4 years. LMAO


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Until I see accurate air intake temperatures taken IN the throttle body or plenum under all driving conditions, the coolant line mod remains worthless.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*

COLD air @ ambient --> goes thru Heated TB @ 200F for 'x' mS --> "Total Heating Effect ? "
There should be some basic equation out there to figure this out. 
That's the entry right after the TB.. Now , the intake manifold already heat soaked anyways.. 
d


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (fastslc)*

What if that 200 degree coolant line is keeping your throttle body at 200 degrees instead of 400 degrees being baked by the hot as hell turbo and manifold?


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

Until I get my hands on a highly accurate, multiple probe logging thermomiter, my coolant lines are staying on. (becuase there was no indicative changes that I or the onboard gauges could tell with them off.)
BUT ANYWAYS....
This is the 'Kinetic's VRT Kit!!!' thread, and that is something I would like!


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_What if that 200 degree coolant line is keeping your throttle body at 200 degrees instead of 400 degrees being baked by the hot as hell turbo and manifold?

Not sure about that one.

_Quote »_ (becuase there was no indicative changes that I or the onboard gauges could tell with them off.)

You had them off then put them back on again?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (-:VW*

me either,







I do know I cant really touch shht above the turbo after driving around.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

I put the ATP heatshield on there. I coated the underside of it with heat tape, it does help a bit but it still needs the SRI.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 5:34 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_I put the ATP heatshield on there. I coated the underside of it with heat tape, it does help a bit but it still needs the SRI.

_Modified by -:VW:- at 5:34 PM 4-21-2006_

How did the ATP heat sheild fit?? did you use the one that covers the manifold or the one that covers the hotside of the turbo?? do ya have any pictures of it..I was considering buying both of them...I know the heatsheild for the hotside of the turbo will fit..but not sure of the exhuast manifold..Mite make my own..


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

It fits just fine. I opted to flatten their mounting "flange" and then cut those off drilled two holes were the Kinetic mani is tapped and bolted it on over the remenants of the stock heat shield.
























The side of the throttle body is quite a bit cooler to the touch. Take it for what it's worth.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 7:27 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*

I finally got the 3" exhaust done. (93 Corrado, converted to OBDII, Kinetic kit, 5lbs) Here's the scoop. DO IT! To everyone who wonders if it really makes a difference, yes it does. I went from a basically stock exhaust with the mid-mullfer removed to a full 3" straight pipe, cat delete to a magnaflow straight through muffler. It is actually QUIET and is so much faster it makes no sense. It even lowered my spool by about 500 rpms. Now it's time for the 9LB spring.








On another note, is anyone getting light-throttle bucking or misfires? When just tooling around town it wants to miss and act generally stupid. As soon as I get into it at all, it smooths right back out.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

Nice..I plan on buying that!..BTW that was me on the mk3gtigirl account..my GF's sn..thanks for the pics.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Sure no problem. I'm also putting in 42 Draft Designs 2.5" Test Pipe tommorow. I will hopefully be able to get in to dyno this week to see the results.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 8:58 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im in the works of going full 3inch back..


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Im in the works of going full 3inch back..

Me too, 3" DP, 3" Hi-Flow Cat, Straight Pipe, then 3" Muffler into side exit exhaust pre axle.
Also looking at bigger Turbo
GT35R anyone


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

GT35R seems like the turbo to upgrade..Im considering going with that size turbo when its time to upgrade aswell..


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

here is my setup








All of the fabrications is done, still have to tie up a few looses ends this week. Like hose clamps


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Whoa what am I looking at there? air-to-water intercooler?
Nice work


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_GT35R seems like the turbo to upgrade..Im considering going with that size turbo when its time to upgrade aswell..

Follow this thread if you're interested in doing the GT35R turbo upgrade. Dude is using Kinetic Exhaust manifold with C2 software, SRI, etc...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2563906


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

for those with a 94 coilpack 1 piece MAF's you can use the 36lb MK3 chip if you get a 2 piece MAF and the MK3 ECU
you can use your stock wiring harness you just need to splice in the MAF connector


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

this thread never dies, damn since 2004, over 80 pages







who is going to read all those pages, probably this is the longest thread I've ever seen







considering this thread is going to be alive for a while, go under my watched list


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

then you've never seen the 'wood' thread...


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (kevwithoutacorrado)*

nop, prolly hasn't seen it yet. link me


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

And the time has come...


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_And the time has come...

Finally!
What Type of Core and what Size are you running with? 
Also what size piping are you running?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

nice..post up some more pics!..Id be done but my last order I placed for silicone and clamps got effed up taking forever too..and iv been really busy with work.. when i get back to mine ill post up..but c'mon..we like pics here !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

That looks like one of ETD motors Intercoolers from E-bay. Correct??? I went with the Standard ATP intercooler...


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_That looks like one of ETD motors Intercoolers from E-bay. Correct??? I went with the Standard ATP intercooler...

Yeah, it's an eBay core. I could really care less as it only cost $70. I am using 2.5" piping, and it is going to be a PITA to plumb it. I am thinking about mounting the battery in the trunk, but I hate messing with wires and ish. In the long run, the $800 I am saving will be worth it, but damn this is going to kill me.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Solo, where are you running the hose that controls the DV / wastegate? I assume I am going to have to get some sort of bung welded on when I have the compressor cut and welded also.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Solo, where are you running the hose that controls the DV / wastegate? I assume I am going to have to get some sort of bung welded on when I have the compressor cut and welded also.

I plan on getting a little nipple\bung welded on the pipe that will be going in to the TB, I am going to try to make it so the little bung pice i get welded will be close to the TB..and I will most likly buy a longer hose and route it back in to the intake tube....Just picture the stage 1 set up and how the DV goes in to the TB 3 way silicone pice...All im gonna do is route my DV in to the Intercooler piping thats going in to the TB..hope that kinda helps you out..


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

This is how kinetic set theirs up. This shot was taken at waterfest last year at the C2Motorsports Booth...


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_I plan on getting a little nipple\bung welded on the pipe that will be going in to the TB, I am going to try to make it so the little bung pice i get welded will be close to the TB..and I will most likly buy a longer hose and route it back in to the intake tube....Just picture the stage 1 set up and how the DV goes in to the TB 3 way silicone pice...All im gonna do is route my DV in to the Intercooler piping thats going in to the TB..hope that kinda helps you out..









I am following you. I am also debating on throwing my battery in the trunk. My only problem with that is just wiring it correctly. I am not stupid, but I just don't want to mess that up. We'll see, I am done with school this coming Tuesday, and my father told me I could use the garage as long as I want. I'll post some more pics up as I start getting into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_This is how kinetic set theirs up. This shot was taken at waterfest last year at the C2Motorsports Booth...









Yes, thanks. I was at the show and took several pics myself. I thought about spinning the compressor around, and I may take that approach, I am just not sure yet.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I think I'm going to follow the same design shown. I'll just cut the 90 off the turbo housing and get another piece welded on like shown. I like how the intercooler piping is balanced in their kit. 
ie.)As shown in this pic...the piping is running over the top/across the cold air intake like shown in this picture...This does not look balanced to me.








I'm going for more of something like this with my piping route...
This looks balanced to me...



















_Modified by A2brb at 4:51 PM 4-28-2006_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_I think I'm going to follow the same design shown. I'll just cut the 90 off the turbo housing and get another piece welded on like shown. I like how the intercooler piping is balanced in their kit. 


I hear ya, I like "balanced" as well. The only thing is, how is having the piping coming out one side over the other going to make it balanced in your eyes? I would assume balanced would be pipe coming from both sides, no?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
but damn this is going to kill me.

You have no idea....








Does it get driven














If not, whats the point.

_Quote »_This does not look balanced to me.

I'm sorry but, what the hell are you talking about?


_Modified by -:VW:- at 4:08 PM 4-28-2006_


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
I hear ya, I like "balanced" as well. The only thing is, how is having the piping coming out one side over the other going to make it balanced in your eyes? I would assume balanced would be pipe coming from both sides, no?

I guess it is all relative...I was thinking that the Air Intake makes up for the pipe on passenger side and have plumbing running around on the driver side to balance that out...LOL! These are just details..... 
Having only the Intake filter on one side and piping running around on the driver side seems "balanced" to me. To each his own. Just thought I would throw that out to ya. 
Either way, as long as it's efficient, that is all that really matters. While yoru doing it, you might as well make it look good to.
Show us pics as you piece it together. I'm working on mine right now as well. I'm waiting on my intercooler to get here.


_Modified by A2brb at 7:35 PM 4-28-2006_


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote »_I guess it is all relative...I was thinking that the Air Intake makes up for the pipe on passenger side and have plumbing running around on the driver side to balance that out...LOL! These are just details....

It's the same amount of piping your just switching sides on intercooler which gets the hot charged air and which is you cool air outlet. Mirror Kinetics piping and you have ATP's.

_Quote »_Having only the Intake filter on one side and piping running around on the driver side seems "balanced" to me. To each his own. Just thought I would throw that out to ya.

I gotcha. For those of you intercooling this kit WAIT until you have enough money for an SRI as well. Do it all at once I wish I would have....


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
I gotcha. For those of you intercooling this kit WAIT until you have enough money for an SRI as well. Do it all at once I wish I would have....

SRI?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
SRI? 

Short Runner Intake manifold


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
I gotcha. For those of you intercooling this kit WAIT until you have enough money for an SRI as well. Do it all at once I wish I would have....

That might not be what everyone wants though. I'm running 9psi with custom front mount and i'm quite content with it. The car runs great, no issues, and passes e-test, what more could I want. Now that i've tried it, I know that I want to take the car to the next level. 
This summer will be about having fun at 9psi on Stg1
Then Winter 2007 is about building up the car for Stg.2 Fueling (ie. Head Spacer, 440inj, ARP Bolts, etc...) Hopefully I can get my hands on a Passenger Side TB SRI from C2







If work goes well I might even pick up a GT35R turbo and really step it up. Most of the bits from the original kit i'm keeping to have a fun VRT second car







(That's how much I loved Stg.I non-intercooled kit as a daily driver setup)
whOOt for Turbo's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote »_That might not be what everyone wants though.

Trust me everyone wants an SRI with this kit, even though they may not realize it yet.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Trust me everyone wants an SRI with this kit, even though they may not realize it yet.









Nope, i like my piping setup and I'll cram just as much air though the stock manifold


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Aside from ease of running IC piping, what are the benefits of the SRI?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Aside from ease of running IC piping, what are the benefits of the SRI?

More horse power..I also Agree SRI is the way to go for sure! cooler air..relocation of the TB ( away from the hotside of the turbo )..easier piping from the IC outlet to the TB..its definitly a mod that is worth the money IMO..the question is which one to go with..I personaly like schimmels and Race craft's SRI's..


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
More horse power..I also Agree SRI is the way to go for sure! cooler air..relocation of the TB ( away from the hotside of the turbo )..easier piping from the IC outlet to the TB..its definitly a mod that is worth the money IMO..the question is which one to go with..I personaly like schimmels and Race craft's SRI's..

unequal length intake runners...







at least on the ones that I have seen.
if this was addressed, ram stacks were used, and the plenum reduced near the far cylinders I think these would be awesome. I haven't seen any like this though


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Aside from ease of running IC piping, what are the benefits of the SRI?

Getting the throttle body away from the 300+ degree exhaust manifold + increasing upper end response.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
unequal length intake runners...







at least on the ones that I have seen.
if this was addressed, ram stacks were used, and the plenum reduced near the far cylinders I think these would be awesome. I haven't seen any like this though

That would be nice for NA but for FI, equal intake runner length is not as important.
My two cents about a short runner intake manifold (for FI) is that you give up low end flow. The air from the plenum doesn't have to travel as far as longer runners (and in the lower range the plenum is pressurized yet) so the velocity isn't as high and less air is able to fill the cylinder. However, once you reach the upper rev range and the plenum is pressurized there is a more direct path to the cylinder head (no 180 degree bends or .5m runners) so the plenum is able to dump it's air into the cylinder head without having to travel through a runner nearly as long. This fact, along with the fact that as revs increase, the air velocity differential between longer runners and shorter runners becomes much much smaller, means that a larger amount of air mass would be able to enter the cylinder. Add additional fuel and maintain good timing and you have the potential to increase power. There's also the fact that a short runner isolates the intake plenum (very important because this is where intake tract air spends the largest amount of time) from the exhaust manifold, which has already been mentioned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
All in all the most likely effect is that you'll move the power band further toward the upper rev range. If your car sees this range of RPM a lot you're going to have more "area under the curve", and thus more potential to be faster. It's also going to pay dividends on thermal conductivity... or lack thereof.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_That would be nice for NA but for FI, equal intake runner length is not as important.
My two cents about a short runner intake manifold (for FI) is that you give up low end flow. The air from the plenum doesn't have to travel as far as longer runners (and in the lower range the plenum is pressurized yet) so the velocity isn't as high and less air is able to fill the cylinder. However, once you reach the upper rev range and the plenum is pressurized there is a more direct path to the cylinder head (no 180 degree bends or .5m runners) so the plenum is able to dump it's air into the cylinder head without having to travel through a runner nearly as long. This fact, along with the fact that as revs increase, the air velocity differential between longer runners and shorter runners becomes much much smaller, means that a larger amount of air mass would be able to enter the cylinder. Add additional fuel and maintain good timing and you have the potential to increase power. There's also the fact that a short runner isolates the intake plenum (very important because this is where intake tract air spends the largest amount of time) from the exhaust manifold, which has already been mentioned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
All in all the most likely effect is that you'll move the power band further toward the upper rev range. If your car sees this range of RPM a lot you're going to have more "area under the curve", and thus more potential to be faster. It's also going to pay dividends on thermal conductivity... or lack thereof.

Well put! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Alright guys, I got the IC installed where I want it. I did the cutting and grinding today to make it fit, now I just have to plumb it up and be done. Here are some up to date progress pics. Enjoy.


































































































_Modified by crazykidbig58 at 9:47 PM 4-29-2006_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_

















this the reason i went A/W, my front end looks stock


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

How are you going to run piping with your fogs and blinkers in the way


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_
That would be nice for NA but for FI, equal intake runner length is not as important.


I disagree, all of the things I mentioned are shortcomings because they make it more difficult for the engine to see the same amount of air in each of the cylinders. Having a situation in which the engine sees higher than atmospheric pressure (FI) does not change this dynamic, it just aggravates it. Where cylinder A used to recieve X less air than cylinder B, now that you have twice as much air (say at 14.7psi) you now have an air flow differential of 2X between cylinder A and cylinder B (this is simplified, but proves a point). That being said I don't think that the things that I mentioned before will give you an extra 20whp, but I do think that it would place less stress on engine components (especially the connecting rod bearings)


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_I disagree, all of the things I mentioned are shortcomings because they make it more difficult for the engine to see the same amount of air in each of the cylinders. Having a situation in which the engine sees higher than atmospheric pressure (FI) does not change this dynamic, it just aggravates it. Where cylinder A used to recieve X less air than cylinder B, now that you have twice as much air (say at 14.7psi) you now have an air flow differential of 2X between cylinder A and cylinder B (this is simplified, but proves a point). That being said I don't think that the things that I mentioned before will give you an extra 20whp, but I do think that it would place less stress on engine components (especially the connecting rod bearings)

I think you can compensate for that with a different cam profile. For example the MkIV doesn't have the intake runner compensation of the MkIII, but it does have a different cam profile on each bank of cylinders compared to the MkIII. So on a MkIII, if you want to run SRI, get the MkIV cams and you're good to go!


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I think you can compensate for that with a different cam profile. For example the MkIV doesn't have the intake runner compensation of the MkIII, but it does have a different cam profile on each bank of cylinders compared to the MkIII. So on a MkIII, if you want to run SRI, get the MkIV cams and you're good to go!

I agree, a mk4 cam is a good way to compensate for the problem. I don't know if it's a real fix or if it's a band aid though. Looking at the HPA/HGP kits I can't help but notice that they supply special race bearings to put up with the abuse (and they obviously use a SRI and mk4 cams), and their design has a reducing plenum which solves one of the issues with air distribution.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_How are you going to run piping with your fogs and blinkers in the way









Fogs are gone, 30 to 40 hp- I can do without them. Blinkers aren't in the way, the piping will be 45'd down, so I am all set there. I'll post for in the morning, if I can wakw up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

dude have fun if ur gonna do a elbow of the TB..Im have major clearance issues...


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_dude have fun if ur gonna do a elbow of the TB..Im have major clearance issues...

Where? I am thinking that should be pretty easy. Once I get the compressor housing mounted pointing towards the drivers side, it should have plenty of clearence. I am going back out to work on it for a little while, I will let you know what I think after I get back in and fool around with it.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
I disagree, all of the things I mentioned are shortcomings because they make it more difficult for the engine to see the same amount of air in each of the cylinders. Having a situation in which the engine sees higher than atmospheric pressure (FI) does not change this dynamic, it just aggravates it. Where cylinder A used to recieve X less air than cylinder B, now that you have twice as much air (say at 14.7psi) you now have an air flow differential of 2X between cylinder A and cylinder B (this is simplified, but proves a point). That being said I don't think that the things that I mentioned before will give you an extra 20whp, but I do think that it would place less stress on engine components (especially the connecting rod bearings)

I'm sorry but I just couldn't disagree more. I know that equal length runners would still be nice for forced induction, but with air moving at near supersonic speeds through the intake tract at above atmospheric pressure an extra 10-15cm of travel in the cylinder head is not going to make a very large difference. Forced induction (assuming the compressor is sized properly) is not something that is going to aggrevate flow problems NA engines may see in the intake tract. This is in fact totally opposite to what forced induction does and is the reason why things like porting and polishing the cylinder head and equal lengths from the plenum to the intake valves have less of an effect (proportionally), or sometimes no effect, on FI engines in contrast to NA engines. 
Think about it this way: 
Imagine that you put two straws of different lengths (yet close together in length) in your mouth, close them off at the end with your fingers, and pressurize them by blowing into them. Your fingers simulate the intake valves. No matter what order or overlap relative to each other you time your fingers, as long as the durations are the same (or very very close to the same; within reason) an equivalent amount of air by mass will exit each straw every time.
The thing about the durations might actually make the MKIII cams better for FI if my understanding of it is that on the MKIII the intake durations for all cylinders is the same.







Bummer for me because I'm not switching to MKIII cams.
Hey phatvw, do you have the intake valve duration specs on the MKIV
for the front and rear banks?



_Modified by dmiller9254 at 9:38 AM 4-30-2006_


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote »_Once I get the compressor housing mounted pointing towards the drivers side, it should have plenty of clearence.

You will see my young padawan.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_...and is the reason why things like porting and polishing the cylinder head and equal lengths from the plenum to the intake valves have less of an effect (proportionally), or sometimes no effect, on FI engines in contrast to NA engines. 


I don't agree with this part. People get tangible gains (even proportionally







) going from boost to headwork and the same boost on 4 cylinder Hondas. This says something, especially considering they actually have nice cylinder heads from the factory. 
It would be nice to see a stock vr6 dynoed, then BVH 'X' added with a same day redyno. Then have a turbo vr6 dynoed, then BVH 'X' added with another same day redyno. I don't see this happening though


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_I'm sorry but I just couldn't disagree more. I know that equal length runners would still be nice for forced induction, but with air moving at near supersonic speeds through the intake tract at above atmospheric pressure an extra 10-15cm of travel in the cylinder head is not going to make a very large difference. Forced induction (assuming the compressor is sized properly) is not something that is going to aggrevate flow problems NA engines may see in the intake tract. This is in fact totally opposite to what forced induction does and is the reason why things like porting and polishing the cylinder head and equal lengths from the plenum to the intake valves have less of an effect (proportionally), or sometimes no effect, on FI engines in contrast to NA engines. 
Think about it this way: 
Imagine that you put two straws of different lengths (yet close together in length) in your mouth, close them off at the end with your fingers, and pressurize them by blowing into them. Your fingers simulate the intake valves. No matter what order or overlap relative to each other you time your fingers, as long as the durations are the same (or very very close to the same; within reason) an equivalent amount of air by mass will exit each straw every time.
The thing about the durations might actually make the MKIII cams better for FI if my understanding of it is that on the MKIII the intake durations for all cylinders is the same.







Bummer for me because I'm not switching to MKIII cams.
Hey phatvw, do you have the intake valve duration specs on the MKIV
for the front and rear banks?

_Modified by dmiller9254 at 9:38 AM 4-30-2006_


Hey dmiller, I think you have some good ideas, but you're not covering the whole picture. You would of course have to test your theories, especially with EGT sensors on each cylinder bank. If you have the MkIII cams and unequal-length runners, in theory you will have different EGT on the two cylinder banks! While power may not be affected by that much, this simply cannot be good for reliability.
Here is some more info on the cams from a thread by foffa:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2444867


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
Where? I am thinking that should be pretty easy. Once I get the compressor housing mounted pointing towards the drivers side, it should have plenty of clearence. I am going back out to work on it for a little while, I will let you know what I think after I get back in and fool around with it.

you will have plenty of clearance with the welded elbow coming off the turbo..Im talking about the elbow going in to the TB..I have some fittment issues..I may being going SRI alot sooner that I planned...


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_
I'm sorry but I just couldn't disagree more. I know that equal length runners would still be nice for forced induction, but with air moving at near supersonic speeds through the intake tract at above atmospheric pressure an extra 10-15cm of travel in the cylinder head is not going to make a very large difference. Forced induction (assuming the compressor is sized properly) is not something that is going to aggrevate flow problems NA engines may see in the intake tract. This is in fact totally opposite to what forced induction does and is the reason why things like porting and polishing the cylinder head and equal lengths from the plenum to the intake valves have less of an effect (proportionally), or sometimes no effect, on FI engines in contrast to NA engines. 
Think about it this way: 
Imagine that you put two straws of different lengths (yet close together in length) in your mouth, close them off at the end with your fingers, and pressurize them by blowing into them. Your fingers simulate the intake valves. No matter what order or overlap relative to each other you time your fingers, as long as the durations are the same (or very very close to the same; within reason) an equivalent amount of air by mass will exit each straw every time.
The thing about the durations might actually make the MKIII cams better for FI if my understanding of it is that on the MKIII the intake durations for all cylinders is the same.







Bummer for me because I'm not switching to MKIII cams.


I'm sorry, but your logic is flawed again (although I give you an A for effort). Your straw analogy is just plain ridiculous. Your major flaw in logic is that you view forced induction as air being pushed in and moving very quickly. The turbo can not be viewed this way. To get a better understanding of the physics you need to think of the turbo as a device that raises the pressure after it instead. Here is a good example- if you were to drive your car in a fictional place that was drastically below sea level in which the air was twice as dense (2 bar absolute pressure) it would be the same as driving in normal atmosphere with the fictional perfect turbocharger (no lag or added heat). It isn't the best analogy, but it helped me understand it. Another way to put it would be to say that the FI device raises the presure in the intake manifold, but the pressurized air still follows the same rules as atmospheric pressure air (after all, atmospheric pressure is pressurized but we are used to it hence the use of absolute pressure and relative pressure).
Now to get to another false point that you made=

_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_This is in fact totally opposite to what forced induction does and is the reason why things like porting and polishing the cylinder head and equal lengths from the plenum to the intake valves have less of an effect (proportionally), or sometimes no effect, on FI engines in contrast to NA engines. 

The reason why things like porting and polishing don't seem to have an effect as you say is this- a turbo having a poorly made intake manifold will net extra flow losses (just like a bad intercooler). Flow losses make it so that the charger will not produce the optimum amount of flow for a given RPM that it is spinning at. The most extreme example being a 100% flow loss by capping the compressor outlet, which would make a centrifugal compressor move air around and spit it back out the inlet. So with these flow losses and the reduced pressure you say to yourself "who cares, I'll just crank up the boost to compensate". If you did so you would increase pressure, but since the charger has to spin faster it will result in more turbo lag to get to the turbo RPM you want, and more heat in the intake charge once you get there. Since the aim in turbocharging the engine is to make more horsepower without detonation, the merits of something like a big valve head on FI become more clear.
hopefully this all makes sense, it's not the most organized way of explaining it

_Modified by GTTechnics at 2:52 PM 4-30-2006_


_Modified by GTTechnics at 2:55 PM 4-30-2006_


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*

Although I appreciate the A for effort there was nothing wrong with my straw analogy. Equal pressures, same source of flow, equal diameters, equal opening time durations, equal amounts of air. Period. That was all there was to the straw argument, it was to be taken with a grain of salt, not as some sort of derivation of scientific theory.
One thing that was to be taken as a serious part of my argument is that I do indeed view forced induction as air being forced in the engine at very high speeds. Although not a word for word quote, I'm sure the very definition of forced induction is quite similar to what I base my beliefs and arguments off of and I would claim so flamingly to anyone.
Thinking of the turbo as nothing but a pressurizer is in fact a rather large mistake. A turbocharger is a flow device. Please, I'm not trying to knock on you personally, but I can assure you that air doesn't just find it's way past a compressor section of a turbo only to sit stagnantly in a pressurized intake tract until it eventually finds its way into a cylinder. The tangential velocity of a turbo compressor is tremendous and with very small time intervals between valve openings in periods of boost (usually higher RPMs) air exiting the exducer does so at very high speeds and finds its way into a cylinder very quickly. Boost does not operate like a waterhose with a nozzle on the end, nor does it operate like electric current flowing through a switch. If boost did operate in such a manner their would be no such thing as turbo lag and compressor surge would be a tremendous problem that would probably make turbochargers an impractical device for a car. So, don't think of a turbo as merely a compressor. Rather, think of boost as a consequence of a turbocharger exceeding the threshold at which an engine can suck in air on its own. The greater the threshold is exceeded, the more boost is produced.
If a turbo is spinning at over 100K RPM in an open environment, air exiting the outlet travels at extremely high speeds... this is into a region of atmospheric pressure. If this is the case, at what speed would you speculate a turbo operating in the same range would exduce air into a region close to the pressure of a vacuum having less physical resistance to incoming air?
As for your example, it is correct to say that taking away the turbo altogether in such an environmnet is a sutuation that a turbo tries to emulate. It is false to say that this is the situation that a turbo actually simulates. After all, would two turbos of dramatically different trims creating the same pressure flow the same amount of air by mass out of their compressor exducers? And would different amounts of air produce the same power in an engine, ceteris peribus? Again, this is an important realization as it helps defeat the viewing of a turbocharger as merely a pressurizer. 
The point I was making about flow losses was that typically, proportional to power output, porting and polishing casting flash out of the cylinder head ports and having 'equal' length runners will be more beneficial to an NA engine than it will for an FI engine. Again, this is to be taken with a grain of salt. I'm a flaming advocate of doing whatever you can within your budget to decrease flow losses wether you've got a turbo or not. I also think that someone who believes 'cranking up the boost' to shove air past the McDonalds french fries they dropped in the throttle body is an OK practice is also someone who needs a swift, sharp punch to the kidney. That being said, the main point of the whole flow thing is that a piece of casting flash the size of an ant here and there, or air having to travel an extra 10-15cm at several hundred miles per hour, is not going to make the same difference, proportionally, that it would in an NA engine. Although I do agree that, if its in your budget, it should also be in your best interset to improve flow in whatever manner possible in addition to a turbocharger rather than exlusively with a turbocharger. 
An important thing to know about forced induction is that it was created as a cheap means of producing power. Manufacturers figured that instead of building an expensize, high flowing engine, they could force air to flow into the engine. 
It's kind of funny how the cheaply inspired allocation of the dollar can cause such a tremendous technology to develop to the extent of something such as the modern turbocharger.


_Modified by dmiller9254 at 6:11 AM 5-1-2006_


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Although I appreciate the A for effort there was nothing wrong with my straw analogy. Equal pressures, same source of flow, equal diameters, equal opening time durations, equal amounts of air. Period. That was all there was to the straw argument, it was to be taken with a grain of salt, not as some sort of derivation of scientific theory.
One thing that was to be taken as a serious part of my argument is that I do indeed view forced induction as air being forced in the engine at very high speeds. Although not a word for word quote, I'm sure the very definition of forced induction is quite similar to what I base my beliefs and arguments off of and I would claim so flamingly to anyone.
Thinking of the turbo as nothing but a pressurizer is in fact a rather large mistake. A turbocharger is a flow device. Please, I'm not trying to knock on you personally, but I can assure you that air doesn't just find it's way past a compressor section of a turbo only to sit stagnantly in a pressurized intake tract until it eventually finds its way into a cylinder. The tangential velocity of a turbo compressor is tremendous and with very small time intervals between valve openings in periods of boost (usually higher RPMs) air exiting the exducer does so at very high speeds and finds its way into a cylinder very quickly. Boost does not operate like a waterhose with a nozzle on the end, nor does it operate like electric current flowing through a switch. If boost did operate in such a manner their would be no such thing as turbo lag and compressor surge would be a tremendous problem that would probably make turbochargers an impractical device for a car. So, don't think of a turbo as merely a compressor. Rather, think of boost as a consequence of a turbocharger exceeding the threshold at which an engine can suck in air on its own. The greater the threshold is exceeded, the more boost is produced.
If a turbo is spinning at over 100K RPM in an open environment, air exiting the outlet travels at extremely high speeds... this is into a region of atmospheric pressure. If this is the case, at what speed would you speculate a turbo operating in the same range would exduce air into a region close to the pressure of a vacuum having less physical resistance to incoming air?
As for your example, it is correct to say that taking away the turbo altogether in such an environmnet is a sutuation that a turbo tries to emulate. It is false to say that this is the situation that a turbo actually simulates. After all, would two turbos of dramatically different trims running at the same pressure flow the same amount of air by mass out of their compressor exducers? And would different amounts of air produce the same power in an engine, ceteris peribus? Again, this is an important realization as it helps defeat the viewing of a turbocharger as merely a pressurizer. 
The point I was making about flow losses was that typically, proportional to power output, porting and polishing casting flash out of the cylinder head ports and having 'equal' length runners will be more beneficial to an NA engine than it will for an FI engine. Again, this is to be taken with a grain of salt. I'm a flaming advocate of doing whatever you can within your budget to decrease flow losses wether you've got a turbo or not. I also think that someone who believes 'cranking up the boost' to shove air past the McDonalds french fries they dropped in the throttle body is an OK practice is also someone who needs a swift, sharp punch to the kidney. That being said, the main point of the whole flow thing is that a piece of casting flash the size of an ant here and there, or air having to travel an extra 10-15cm at several hundred miles per hour, is not going to make the same difference, proportionally, that it would in an NA engine. Although I do agree that, if its in your budget, it should also be in your best interset to improve flow in whatever manner possible in addition to a turbocharger rather than exlusively with a turbocharger. 
An important thing to know about forced induction is that it was created as a cheap means of producing power. Manufacturers figured that instead of building an expensize, high flowing engine, they could force air to flow into the engine. 
It's kind of funny how the cheaply inspired allocation of the dollar can cause such a tremendous technology to develop to the extent of something such as the modern turbocharger.

if your straw analogy was right organs would make the same pitch no matter which key was played. Since air is compressed inside the supercharger, you're right, it doesn't sit in the intake tract. The are is compressed in the turbo, high pressure takes the path of least resistance, which is out of the turbo where pressure is equalized across the piping and manifold. If the turbo was not there THE SAME THING would be happening, except the chamber would be producing less than atmospheric pressure, and the outside air (more pressurized) would take the path of least resistance into the chamber. You mention trims as well, but you again make no sense. "After all, would two turbos of dramatically different trims running at the same pressure flow the same amount of air by mass out of their compressor exducers?" if the pressure was measured and compared post compressor then the same amount of flow would be present if the sytems were the same. The smaller compressor would likely be out of it's efficiency range, so it would produce more heat. Your final point "proportional to power output, porting and polishing casting flash out of the cylinder head ports and having 'equal' length runners will be more beneficial to an NA engine than it will for an FI engine" is not true. If you had an FI car running nothing but a wastegate spring for wastegate control it would see gains from less heat in the tract and the boost would measure less. If you were to then adjust the boost to where it was before the head install you would see gains much higher than an NA head (at 14.7 psi of boost you would likley see more than double the gains of the equivalant NA engine).
If you do not understand at this point I can't really help you much more, hopefully it will all make sense in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok guys. 
Hopefully someone can help!!!! I attempted to install my stg1 kit this weekend. Everything was going great until it was time to install the inlet track for the turbo. How the hell to you bend the AC lines so that the silicon elbow does not rub? I tried it but somehow i made a small crack in the line and now my refrigerant is leakin. I managed to plug it up though.
Second:
The oil filter housing. How did you guys get it off without taking the front end off? 
I searched for an hour last night and came up with nothing. 
Some help would be much appreciated!!!!


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (Brett0712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett0712* »_Ok guys. 
Hopefully someone can help!!!! I attempted to install my stg1 kit this weekend. Everything was going great until it was time to install the inlet track for the turbo. How the hell to you bend the AC lines so that the silicon elbow does not rub? I tried it but somehow i made a small crack in the line and now my refrigerant is leakin. I managed to plug it up though.
Second:
The oil filter housing. How did you guys get it off without taking the front end off? 
I searched for an hour last night and came up with nothing. 
Some help would be much appreciated!!!!

From another post.

_Quote, originally posted by *chromenuts* »_Getting to that oil supply line is going to be fun...I have to remove the nose of the car to get the hardware in to set it up.
Good Luck.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (Brett0712)*

I don't know about having to take the front of the car off to get the feed line run? Heck, I was able to do it on my Corrado by just reaching down between the rad support/fans and the lower intake mani. (I had the upper off) Also, I don't have a secondary air injection pump.. hmm.. that could be the deal breaker.


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*

Yeah, there is ZERO room to reach down there. And you cant take one of the bolts out to remove the housing becuase the freakin AC line is in the way. Im just gonna pull the rad out of the way and take the fitting out and pop the new one it. 

Then what did you guys to to bend the AC line on the firewall? And do yours touch the silicon elbow for the compressor inlet?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Brett0712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett0712* »_Yeah, there is ZERO room to reach down there. And you cant take one of the bolts out to remove the housing becuase the freakin AC line is in the way. Im just gonna pull the rad out of the way and take the fitting out and pop the new one it. 

Then what did you guys to to bend the AC line on the firewall? And do yours touch the silicon elbow for the compressor inlet?









I got my bigass grubby ....beaters in there. Its easier to pull the front though.


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

any input on those ac lines?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Brett0712)*

not rub lol. I just bent them enough to get it on, it still rubs. I just forced some rubber sheets around it to protect it, but its tight. One thing I hate about this is my black on black car that has the ac not working. To even check the freon level I will have to take that inlet tube off







.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_not rub lol. I just bent them enough to get it on, it still rubs. I just forced some rubber sheets around it to protect it, but its tight. One thing I hate about this is my black on black car that has the ac not working. To even check the freon level I will have to take that inlet tube off







.

ahh i have to fill mine up fully..i feel ya pita! but worth it!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Gents,
Is that a -4AN 90 degree into a 1/8 NPT fitting into the turbo ?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Gents,
Is that a -4AN 90 degree into a 1/8 NPT fitting into the turbo ? 


thats what my kit came with








my fitting looks a bit different but it is -4AN-->1/8"NPT


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: AC Lines*


_Quote »_How the hell to you bend the AC lines so that the silicon elbow does not rub?

It will always rub a little. You can't bend them enough for it not to, unless you remove them.


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: AC Lines (-:VW*

Thanks guys. I'll have to take another stab at the install this weekend.
Is it possible to get the Feed fitting on the filter housing without taking the front end off? Some say you can some say you cant.... Whats the deal. I know you cant TAKE the housing off without removing the front end, but is it possible to get the feed on?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: AC Lines (Brett0712)*

i got my feed on my corrado without taking the front end off, but i imagine it would be a lot easier with it off. i need to re-do mine because i am getting a slight leak from the feed line off the housing.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: AC Lines (Brett0712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett0712* »_Thanks guys. I'll have to take another stab at the install this weekend.
Is it possible to get the Feed fitting on the filter housing without taking the front end off? Some say you can some say you cant.... Whats the deal. I know you cant TAKE the housing off without removing the front end, but is it possible to get the feed on? 

You can get the oilfilter housing off if u got skills..







You can also get in there with a stubby open ended wrench and do the oil line aswell..


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: AC Lines (Vdubsolo)*

This was my issue. There are 3 bolts that hold the housing on. I got one out, the other i got undone and out a little before the ac lines coming off the pump stopped it. and i could get a ratchet/extention/socket combination on the top bolt. So i called it a day .....







Then i was thinking about just doing the oil feed line, but didnt have a short enough wrench....


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: AC Lines (Brett0712)*

yea you defintly need a stubby..I think its a 13mm if im not mistaken..


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
if your straw analogy was right organs would make the same pitch no matter which key was played. 

Actually, volume being held constant, the amount of air by mass exiting two different pipes on an ideal organ is the same, it just exits at different velocities. Pitch is varied by the period of vibration of air in the pipe due to pipe length and jet nozzle location. Pipe organs also have different diameter pipes, which is rather different than the straw example. 
Here is a much more complicated way of what I was trying to say in the straw example:

















_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
The are is compressed in the turbo, high pressure takes the path of least resistance, which is out of the turbo where pressure is equalized across the piping and manifold. If the turbo was not there THE SAME THING would be happening, except the chamber would be producing less than atmospheric pressure, and the outside air (more pressurized) would take the path of least resistance into the chamber. 

Pressure does not equalize across the entire intake tract. ie. Pressure drop across the core of an intercooler. That's the very reason that we both advocate reductions in flow loss due to intake restrictions. Furthermore, the path of least resistance due to pressure is technically not into the inlet tract of a forced induction vehicle. The two pressure differentials on a force fed engine that cause air to enter the inlet tract are at the intake valve (when it opens) and at the inducer of the turbocharger. That's probably what you meant though, so whatever.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
You mention trims as well, but you again make no sense. "After all, would two turbos of dramatically different trims running at the same pressure flow the same amount of air by mass out of their compressor exducers?" if the pressure was measured and compared post compressor then the same amount of flow would be present if the sytems were the same. The smaller compressor would likely be out of it's efficiency range, so it would produce more heat.


I agree that two separate turbos producing the same amount of pressure within the same volume will also produce equal amounts of air by mass. However, that's not exactly the point I was making.








vs.








The point I was making was that following the same pressure across the turbos' range of operation does not necessarily yield the same amount of flow. Hence, it is not a very good idea to think of a turbo as just a pressurizing device.
I may be mistaken about the proportional power output statement so let me put it a different way. The power a turbo system may produce is limited by the amount of air, by mass, that can flow through the system without reaching the speed of sound (which causes a shock wave effect; compressor surge).
On a stock VR6 you can push the boost pretty far before Mach 1 is reached in the intake tract. When that point is reached is when you will start seeing enormous benefits on a turbocharged engine from things like porting and polishing because you effectively change the amount of flow possible before the intake air reaching the speed of sound in your new, enlarged intake tract is again your limiting factor. But on something like a VR6 running at 6-7psi you are no where near the threshold. That is why it is not as necessary to do things like port and polish a turbo VR6 in a low boost setting as opposed to a non turbo where you need to pull every trick in the intake tract book to see significant gains.
You are right about one thing, thinking about the pressure aft of the turbocharger does help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . It forced me to remember that within the same amount of volume, if the same pressure of a gas is present, the same amount of the gas by mass will also be present regardless of shape. Although it is important for me to remember this, I could never find myself looking at a turbocharger as something that is simply a compressor without taking into account the effects it has on flow, especially when it comes to sizing a compressor to an engine.








I didn't proof read this post so let me know if I made any huge errors that cause a sentence to be incomprehensible and I will try to fix it accordingly.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

Wow, that ink bled through worse than I thought. Anyway, enough of my ranting I need to let this thread return to form. Sorry about the temporary thread jacking, but sometimes when you have a recollection that is as persistent as an itch, you gotta run with it.








BTW, Has anyone talked to Chris at C2 about eliminating the throttle by wire in the MKIV by switching to an MKIII hardware setup (SRI, throttle body, injectors) while retaining the MKIV ECU?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Wow, that ink bled through worse than I thought. Anyway, enough of my ranting I need to let this thread return to form. Sorry about the temporary thread jacking, but sometimes when you have a recollection that is as persistent as an itch, you gotta run with it.








BTW, Has anyone talked to Chris at C2 about eliminating the throttle by wire in the MKIV by switching to an MKIII hardware setup (SRI, throttle body, injectors) while retaining the MKIV ECU?









I know there was one fellow who did the conversion to a MkIII TB on a MkIV VR6. I don't know what engine management he was using though - could have been standalone...


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_
BTW, Has anyone talked to Chris at C2 about eliminating the throttle by wire in the MKIV by switching to an MKIII hardware setup (SRI, throttle body, injectors) while retaining the MKIV ECU?









since the DBW throttle is tied into the ABS and the traction control (if you have it) I think it's almost impossible to retain your stock ECU. It has been done with standalone, and on the bright side you can upgrade to a cobra throttle body if you do


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*

Oh well. When I looked it didn't seem like it would be much of a problem to relocate the MKIV throttle body onto a short runner intake manifold as long as I kept it on the driver's side. I believe when I spoke to Chris personally he told me that I could use the 42# injectors on a short runner manifold with the MKIV ECU and throttle body. I'll probably go ahead and do that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Oh well. When I looked it didn't seem like it would be much of a problem to relocate the MKIV throttle body onto a short runner intake manifold as long as I kept it on the driver's side. I believe when I spoke to Chris personally he told me that I could use the 42# injectors on a short runner manifold with the MKIV ECU and throttle body. I'll probably go ahead and do that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds like a good plan!
What do you think of mounting a cube-shaped intercooler in place of the OEM battery instead of a true sidemount or front-mount? I'm am trying to figure out how to design an efficient intercooler in a cube shape...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I'm am trying to figure out how to design an efficient intercooler in a cube shape...

Look @ the top of Page 80


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_Look @ the top of Page 80









I meant an air-to-air cube intercooler







I don't want to have to use a separate reservoir and heat exchanger for coolant. 
That episode of star trek with the borg keeps coming to mind...


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

How many of you are running the kinetic stage 2 kit on a OBD1 car and did you have any problems with it? The reason i ask is because i am in the prosses of swapping my stage 2 SC for a turbo kit but i was having problems with the C2 OBD1 software and i dont want to go through the same thing with the turbo.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (KIEZERJOSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIEZERJOSE* »_How many of you are running the kinetic stage 2 kit on a OBD1 car and did you have any problems with it? The reason i ask is because i am in the prosses of swapping my stage 2 SC for a turbo kit but i was having problems with the C2 OBD1 software and i dont want to go through the same thing with the turbo. 

Im obd2 But I think they have the #42 tune for obd1..you should contact jefnes3 as verify that..if ur running high boost ..above 10 psi with the 42lb's and lower compression with an inline fuel pump you should be good....


----------



## VWFringe (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

I've spoken to Bell Intercoolers about the same idea - something thick - they make them up to six inches deep and it seems a good place to put it - where the battery fits - you could duct air around the rad to it.
Unfortunately I was schooled by them that in general thinner cores - with more surface area - are more efficient
I think I've decided to mount one in front of my radiator somehow - even if I need to cut up the radiator support - on my 91 Jetta I have room for a three inch FMIC between the radiator and the front grill and still leave half an inch between the intercooler and the radiator - that's another thing he said - leave a little space between it and the radiator.
(dropped my car at Dynamic Racing Solutions today to get the engine sorted out - two cylinders aren't holding compression and reading low - 130 instead of 185 - I just hope it's top end or rings - too much money bleeding into this project when I thought I was sooo close to getting the turbo on to it)


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Well you could do an offset top mount in place of the battery with a turbo air inlet hood scoop, then duct outward from the edges of the scoop inlet to the edges of the intercooler core so the air has nowhere to go but through the core. Personally, I prefer a well done front mount.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

fyi i just bumped my kit up to 19 psi and its retartedly powerful ......................
only got to run it through 2 gears but it sounds very angry..
a bit more lag but once the boost comes on its like a swift kick in the nuts ... i want more boost now !!!! 22 psi here i come


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_fyi i just bumped my kit up to 19 psi and its retartedly powerful ......................
only got to run it through 2 gears but it sounds very angry..
a bit more lag but once the boost comes on its like a swift kick in the nuts ... i want more boost now !!!! 22 psi here i come 

are you boosting 22psi on a c2 8:5.1 spacer and C2 stage 2 fueling?? I plan on boostin 20psi..on that set up..


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Well you could do an offset top mount in place of the battery with a turbo air inlet hood scoop, then duct outward from the edges of the scoop inlet to the edges of the intercooler core so the air has nowhere to go but through the core. Personally, I prefer a well done front mount. 

What about a subaru style top mount IC with a hood scoop? If you have a short-runner intake manifold, then you gain a couple inches clearance above the valve-cover. And you would have the shortest possible induction path. Anybody done that on a VR6?


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Sounds like a decent setup. The one thing I would improve on (since I believe Subaru already ducts from the scoop to the core) would be to put a thermally nonconductive duct (like plastic) on the other side of the core to direct air away from the core and also keep it from turning in to a giant heat sink... a common problem for top mount intercoolers.


----------



## 92VFECORRADO (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

2 days and 2 hours later am done reading this post








Lots of good info. in between all the "when is the MK4 kit coming out", "is the turbo t3/t4", "I need an Intercooler"








One thing I did not find more info. was on the Cams,I know the DSR 256 would work great from other peoples expirience on there cars with the turbo kit, but nothing on the TT 260/264 cams(that's what's on my car now).Would I have to switch cams or is the car gonna run fine with them??
Also my car gonna turn 130,000 miles on its original motor.I just did a full tune up on it(Trans,Motor,Cooling fluids,Spark plugs,Wires,new Dist.) and my MEchanic checked the Conpression and he said the motor was still strong for its mileage.When I first got it I did a baseline Dyno on it and it put down 148hp-148tq with no mods.SO I should be find as far as the motor go's right??
I have done the following upgrades on the car:
Rebuild Trans
Quaife
Lighting Flywheel
ACT Clutch
Europort Under drive pulley
Samco hoses
Alumium Radiator
TT 260/264 cams
TT 2.5 exhaust
TT cat
Chains and guides
My goal if I do end up getting the kit would be 300hp and thats with an Air-Water intercooler.hopefully the Dist. hepls and lets all that out of the car Because I down plan on going OBD 2







.Any suggesting and some more *info*. would be *appreciated*








(Ill be back later to read your comments,now gotta go and play some Poker







)




_Modified by 92VFECORRADO at 4:51 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (92VFECORRADO)*

Talk to Chris Collier at C2motorsports about your software options given the fact the you are running a distributor and have cams. I would advocate http://www.c2motorsports.net BTW, ofcourse it depends on what type of correction factors the dyno operator used, but 148whp does not sound like a healthy number given your list of mods. With your mods, if your engine were in good shape, you should be seeing a number more like 155-160whp. And your mechanic saying that it has good compression "for its age" is not necessarily an indication that it has good compression. You might want to first look into a cylinder rehone and a new set of piston rings before going on with your turbo plans. While you're in there you may as well upgrade the headgasket to a steel unit (if you're going for 300whp, which on this kit is about 10psi, I'd shoot for the 9:1 spacer) and ARP head studs. Also, unless you're really resourceful, an air-to-water intercooler is kind of a pain in the arse compared to a good air-to-air unit.
Also, just my opinion, but I've never thought underdrive pulleys were a good idea on a turbocharged engine because you need all pumps to be running at their originally inteded rates in order to keep the engine as far away from thermal overload as possible (the exception perhaps being the AC pump)... Not to mention, if you've got an underdrive pulley on the crank that replaced the harmonic dampener you need to take that sucker off immediately as it may be causing damage to your crank.


_Modified by dmiller9254 at 11:45 AM 5-5-2006_


----------



## 92VFECORRADO (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

Sorry, the baseline that I posted was with *NO* mods on the car,just a Europsort ITG filter and the car had 109.... miles on it.
I Installed everything on the car when it had 120.....miles on and just hit 127....miles this week.
About the UDP,I wouldn't think they would sale a product that would mess up your motor and put there name on it.I agree with you on the
harmonic balance on the crank, I would be taking it off when I get the Turbo kit.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (92VFECORRADO)*

What accessories do the pulleys underdrive?


----------



## 92VFECORRADO (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_What accessories do the pulleys underdrive?

well I have the crank pulley only...... but *Unorthodox* sells the Crank,Alt,Steering pump.I also read on this thread some one was runnin them with the Turbo kit.


_Modified by 92VFECORRADO at 11:57 AM 5-5-2006_


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (92VFECORRADO)*

So are you going to remove the crank pulley and put the harmonic dampener back on, or is the harmonic dampener on the other side of the crank. I also know that it has been done successfully before, but I would personally not feel comfortable using underdrive pulleys with a turbo kit because your engine produces a lot more heat and I don't think that underdriving your accessories is a good idea. And because you have the crank pulley, you are underdriving everything that is connected to the crank via belt.
Other than the pulleys what did you think about rehoning the cylinders, getting new rings, and upgrading to a 9:1 steel head spacer with ARP head studs? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (92VFECORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92VFECORRADO* »_
.I also read on this thread some one was runnin them with the Turbo kit.

_Modified by 92VFECORRADO at 11:57 AM 5-5-2006_
im running a full neuspeed underdrive pully kit i know iknow ... dont rip me apart i kinda have to for clearance issues


----------



## 92VFECORRADO (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

Yeah I will put the stock pulley on when I get the kit.Just so I can drive the car and field safe that its not gonna blow up or make it run lean.Maybe by the end of next year Ill buy the Nuespeed kit and see what it does with there pulley's.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Other than the pulleys what did you think about rehoning the cylinders, getting new rings, and upgrading to a 9:1 steel head spacer with ARP head studs? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_ I would personally not feel comfortable using underdrive pulleys with a turbo kit because your engine produces a lot more heat and I don't think that underdriving your accessories is a good idea. And because you have the crank pulley, you are underdriving everything that is connected to the crank via belt.


I don't think that a hotter running engine will have problems when the alternator, power steering, or AC being underdriven. EIP doesn't recommend the combo because it's hard on your main bearings


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_
I don't think that a hotter running engine will have problems when the alternator, power steering, or AC being underdriven. EIP doesn't recommend the combo because it's hard on your main bearings
 so true , yet such an arguable comment as we've seen way earlier in this thread


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

I have not heard of or read of ONE first hand experience of pulleys damaging a VR, NOT ONE. I've been running mine for 3-4 years 2 of which have been boosted. Show me the proof and I'll take them off.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

What I meant to say in my post is that TURBOCHARGING the engine causes it to run hotter. And underdriving accessories on a turbocharged engine didn't seem like a good idea in helping to minimize heat production. 
That being said, it really depends on what pulleys are in use. It is, in my opinion, a horrible idea to replace the harmonic dampener with a crank pulley. However, I suppose not all crank pulleys replace the crank dampener, perhaps there are some made that merely change the belt drive diameter without affecting the dampener function. I also think that underdriving accessories related to engine cooling are a bad idea. However, I also suppose that not all underdrive pulleys underdrive cooling related accessories... for example, you could underdrive power steering without additional thermal or structrural stress on the engine.
But still, do you know the condition of your main bearings after running your underdrive pulleys for so long? And do you have any way of comparing what their condition would have been without the pulleys?
Truth be told this is a stalemate topic. I can't say that your engine is any worse than it would have been without underdrive pulleys and you can't say that it doesn't make any difference because it is impossible to have an exact point of comparison. (ie. contrasting something like main bearing rate of wear or thermally induced complet/partial parts failure to another duplicate vehicle that was driven and maintained the same only without underdrive pulleys)
In the broad scheme of things underdrive pulleys probably won't cause your engine to have catastrophic failure, but they certainly don't extend the life of the engine.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

pulleys wont extend the life of the motor and neither with boost!..people shouldnt worry about the pulleys..the turbo or SC'er will cause more ware than the pully's ever will...


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote »_In the broad scheme of things underdrive pulleys probably won't cause your engine to have catastrophic failure, but they certainly don't extend the life of the engine.

Nothing that any of us are doing to are cars up here will INCREASE the life span of our engines ;-) No one will know for sure until something blows up, and nothing has as of yet.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

the best thing to use would be design a carbon fibre piece as it does not conduct heat, and then you would be money.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (VWFringe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFringe* »_
Unfortunately I was schooled by them that in general thinner cores - with more surface area - are more efficient


Somehow I missed this. Yes, I agree totally. Everyone needs to take this to heart when selecting an intercooler.


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_the best thing to use would be design a carbon fibre piece as it does not conduct heat, and then you would be money.


Are you talking about an intake manifold? If so, yeah, that'd be pretty cool.







Unfortunately ($$$$$)


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote »_Unfortunately I was schooled by them that in general thinner cores - with more surface area - are more efficient

Are you sure you heard them correctly? I've always, always, always heard a thicker core 3"-3.5" or more is what you want. Having more surface area has it's merits though.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Are you sure you heard them correctly? I've always, always, always heard a thicker core 3"-3.5" or more is what you want. Having more surface area has it's merits though.

the larger the surface area, the better the cooling. 
thick cores work well if they have airflow, but they wont work as well as a core that has the same volume but with more surface area.


----------



## VWFringe (May 20, 2003)

*Re: (-:VW*

In response to thicker cores being better - 
Gerhard at Bell Intercooler said thinner core with more surface area tends to be most efficient, but that most heat is transferred in the first few inches, and to avoide runners longer than 23" because the pressure loss is greater than the heat transfer characteristics (which dashed my idea of a 35" long 3" tall core).
Bell Intercooler's has a pretty convincing web site with what seems like real technical information, and he was willing to get technical over the phone (I hate waiting on hold at other company's where their technical person can only make analogies between hamburgers and steaks - they can bl*w m*). Anyway, what he said jibes with the dimensions of the stock VW intercooler - very large surface area, pretty thin though.
BTW, Here's a link to the company that makes the plastic end caps for VW's intercooler - http://www.dsm.com/en_US/html/...C.htm
- they say it'll take 210 C inlet air temprs, and 2 bar of pressure.
Tempting, except I think I'd have fitment issues on my A2 Jetta with the piping, and _I just can't believe it'll last any longer than their Valeo heater core's_ - LOL
Also on the topic of intercoolers - I had a crazy idea to use Laminova core's inside a 2.9 intake to creat a stealth AWIC, and I got info from Laminova but they shot down the idea because it'd take six cores for our power and heat levels, and the core's need flat side's - here's a pic of the only one I've seen that looks even a little beefy but it's only got 3-4 cores








Also, even though the Laminova core's are cool because their fins are densely packed onto the tubes, I bet they'd get oil fouled from that little oil that transfer;s into the system from the turbo.
Lindsey Racing sells something called "thermal hard pipes" - after hearing what Laminova said I can't expect their gonna be any better or more efficient than our standard AWIC's we see here on the 'tex, but here's what they look like:








I'm gonna buy a Bell - pricey, but their welds look as good as anyone else's and "I trust them" - $657 for a vertical flow with inlet and outlet on same side, core will measure 3" x 8" x 17" and with end caps will stand 15" tall (I have stock raddo rad w/o A/C condenser so space in front of the radiator's too tight on the passenger side, so I'll put piping under the front frame rail on the driver's side if I can get it to fit, just so it's hidden).



_Modified by VWFringe at 11:45 AM 5-7-2006_


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (VWFringe)*

The thing about most of the cooling take place in the first few inches of the core is one of the reasons I like APR's intercooler setup for the stage 3+ kit for 1.8t's. I might get a similar setup for the intercooler.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

*ORDERED MINE! *Stage 1 with 7.25 psi spring. I'll be installing it myself and this will be by far the most complex thing I will have yet to attempt on a car.
Right now I have giac chip, 2.5" Autotech w/ magnaflow muffler, and stock cat. The car dyno'd 162whp at the wheels last week.


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

So, i installed my kit this past weekend. Quite involved, though very easy. Damn allen bolts on the oil pan are impossible to get out when rotted/rusted. Thats what EZ-Outs were made for. Anyway....
I have been driving the car since sunday and it runs great... Though i do NOT have either of my o2 sensors unplugged. I did not get any instructions from C2 so i didnt know which one to unplug, although i know its the first one... So which one do you guys reccomend i unplug? I wish i had known this before hand!!! My first o2 sensor was bad the first day or two of the install... And i put a new one in yesterday and the car doesnt run that great on boost. Prolly cause of the new functional o2 sensor Right? I will unplug it at lunch time and see how it runs.... 
Thanks


_Modified by Brett0712 at 10:46 AM 5-11-2006_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1755023


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Thanks man!


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, just went on my lunch break and unplugged the 1st o2 sensor and it runs pretty good now. My MAF sensor is starting to go, tuy i have one on the way. 
I love this VRT kit... I got an ATP FMIC kit at home I'm going to install soon. Cant wait for cooler air!


_Modified by Brett0712 at 12:14 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Brett0712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett0712* »_Well, just went on my lunch break and unplugged the 1st o2 sensor and it runs pretty good now. My MAF sensor is starting to go, tuy i have one on the way. 
I love this VRT kit... I got an ATP FMIC kit at home I'm going to install soon. Cant wait for cooler air!

_Modified by Brett0712 at 12:14 PM 5-11-2006_

I thought you unplug the o2 AFTER the cat?


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I thought you unplug the o2 AFTER the cat?









The O2 after the cat is only there to monitor the cat and has nothing to do with how the car runs.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

wow going even 1 more heat range on the spark plugs helps out quite a bit when running 19 psi .... i switched to ngkbrke7 spark plugs


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

only 19psi..pssh..Im gonna run 22.. taken complete advantage of my 8.5.1 CR


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_only 19psi..pssh..Im gonna run 22.. taken complete advantage of my 8.5.1 CR








 i would run 22 psi which the 42lb injectors and the c2 stage 2 software are capable of it just im not to sure of the turbo ??? with a to4e 60 trim all day long


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Yes t4 22 psi all day..we will find out how much this t3\t4 can handle im gonna set mine at 20 psi...and take it from there, although i think it might max out at 20psi...


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ i would run 22 psi which the 42lb injectors and the c2 stage 2 software are capable of it just im not to sure of the turbo ??? with a to4e 60 trim all day long 

psst.. on stock motor ? with just lowered CR ? damn








U out of control dude.. u bringing it to Fudd's again so that I can experience the craziness again ?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_WTF








the original poster of this thread dyno'd 233whp and 228wtq @3psi








how are you guys getting such low numbers???
i was all excided, now after reading the last few pages i'm a little nervous









I'm guessing that was a dynojet he was on???


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*

brian kircheburger has been running stock bottom ends and running 35 psi


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i think the t3/to4e from kinetic its definetly capable of 22psi but for how long ??????????????????????????


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_i think the t3/to4e from kinetic its definetly capable of 22psi but for how long ?????????????????????????? 

yea this is true...we might find out..I am going to see how long it can hold up for..if im lucky it will hold up untill i do my turbo upgrade..but im sure if it dosnt blow up its gonna have some serious shaft play..


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_i think the t3/to4e from kinetic its definetly capable of 22psi but for how long ?????????????????????????? 

I thought you were going to send it to Chris as a new paper weight anyway? Go for it and let us know how long it takes.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
but im sure if it dosnt blow up its gonna have some serious shaft play..
 lamo


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
I thought you were going to send it to Chris as a new paper weight anyway? Go for it and let us know how long it takes. 








 once the car is done and loose ends are tied and i can rejuvenate the old wallet and upgrade


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

*TOOLS USED TO INSTALL STAGE 1*:
I'm about to do the install at my buddy's house when the kit arrives. I don't want to forget anything...chime for suggestions OR MUST HAVES! I've never done anything this in-depth and I just came up with this in my head as I was thinking about it.
-various sockets
-allen wrenches
-star(?) sockets
-screw drivers
-spark plug wire remover
-pb spray
-thread sealer
-petroleum jelly for the injector o-rings?
-jack and jack stands
-oil disposal container (the yard...jk)
-lots 'o rags








What could I add and what _MUST _I add?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

and i give you this ... my baseline and a great starting point . we found a few minor issues to be resolved such as intake air temp cause the intake mani heatsoaks like a ***** and it needs to be a lil bit richer on the top end and we should have no problem seeing 400+whp
i hit 378 whp and 359 ftlbs torque .. with a lil this and that i should be in the 400 club


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

I'd be cool with that


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_
i hit 378 whp and 359 ftlbs torque .. with a lil this and that i should be in the 400 club










@ what boost level?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

damn 378whp is nice..what is your set up again?? I think we are running similar set ups..If im not mistaken..only diffrence would be your awic to my fmic..
congrats im glad to see such nice numbers


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

that was at 18psi and ya im running a awic and a quickflow . seems like it needs a lil more fuel on the top end


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_my baseline and a great starting point . we found a few minor issues to be resolved such as intake air temp cause the intake mani heatsoaks like a ***** 

thats a good point about heat soaking. The stock manifold actually gets a good bit of air sitting in the front of the car. Your going to need to come up with a way to cool things down.
Nice number BTW. I'm sure you'll be a member of the 400+club soon enough.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*

gonna try running a 2nd radiator to keep temps down and a small fan in the rear to blow cool air ont the front of the motor ... its all minor trial and error for now


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_*TOOLS USED TO INSTALL STAGE 1*:
I'm about to do the install at my buddy's house when the kit arrives. I don't want to forget anything...chime for suggestions OR MUST HAVES! I've never done anything this in-depth and I just came up with this in my head as I was thinking about it.
-various sockets
-allen wrenches
-star(?) sockets
-screw drivers
-spark plug wire remover
-pb spray
-thread sealer
-petroleum jelly for the injector o-rings?
-jack and jack stands
-oil disposal container (the yard...jk)
-lots 'o rags








What could I add and what _MUST _I add?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_*TOOLS USED TO INSTALL STAGE 1*:
I'm about to do the install at my buddy's house when the kit arrives. I don't want to forget anything...chime for suggestions OR MUST HAVES! I've never done anything this in-depth and I just came up with this in my head as I was thinking about it.
-various sockets
-allen wrenches
-star(?) sockets
-screw drivers
-spark plug wire remover
-pb spray
-thread sealer
-petroleum jelly for the injector o-rings?
-jack and jack stands
-oil disposal container (the yard...jk)
-lots 'o rags








What could I add and what _MUST _I add?


That's a good start, you will realize you need other things here and there. I wish I could remember eactly what I used, but that was about a year ago. Oh, one very important thing. Get a bunch of plastic cups and label them with the nuts and bolts you take off. It will make putting ******* back together 10 times easier, and you won't be scratching your head when it is all back together and you have like 5 various nuts and bolts.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

So the intercooler is getting some more work today, however it is a PITA on the passengers side. I think it has finally come down to me just yanking the damn air conditioning out of the car. Uggggh. BTW, had my battery relocated to the trunk. I'll get some pics up for all the pic loving people.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Nice..rippen out the A\C is straight5 gangster,.I just decided to get a custom SRI made..







btw defintly a pain in the balls doing this IC set up..lol


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Anyone use a dump tube on the wastegate on Kinetics DP yet? Id like to see the setup.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_Anyone use a dump tube on the wastegate on Kinetics DP yet? Id like to see the setup. 
 yup 







it dumps right next to the 3" exhaust outlet ala porsche turbo style


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

^







^


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

that is a FINE example. now if I can get my motor in the rear to copy that wastegate dump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif been following your build great job.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

How insane is the noise and smell with that ***** right behind you?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_How insane is the noise and smell with that ***** right behind you?
 not as bad as youd think


----------



## gamehenge~ (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

BlueVRT
Will that car be seeing any rain? (Im guessing no?)


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (gamehenge~)*

gamehendge ...
only if i get caught in rain otherwise no


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Just got my stage one today and I'll be doing the install next saturday. I can't wait!


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

How many people are using this kit on high mileage engines without having problems with burning oil via things such as blow by.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Just got my stage one today and I'll be doing the install next saturday. I can't wait!

I hate you


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (slc92)*

Well, got my car back. Ended up going with 2.5" side exit exhaust pre-axle. 2.5" hi-flow cat, resonator, and pipe. Also finally got my brakes installed after sitting in my basement for 1.5 years. Thanks to Dean, formerly beetlevdubn now known as BVAMotorports for putting the kit together. Kit is a much cheaper alternative to upgrading your brake setup. Basically the kit is custom caliper brackets and stainless lines. You source your own Porsche Calipers, pads, and Audi TT Rotors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's my setup:


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Here's my setup:









Sweet i did that same brake converseion on my friends mk3 SC'd vr6 we used diffrent rotors though..12.3 I think? the install was eaiser than an OEM install lol..


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_How many people are using this kit on high mileage engines without having problems with burning oil via things such as blow by.









I used a junkyard motor i bought for $150 from a Passat
i have no idea on miles, i should hook up the cluster and check








doesnt burn a drop of oil, i put all new seals on it, i left the rings and lower bearings stock, and the head is stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Sweet i did that same brake converseion on my friends mk3 SC'd vr6 we used diffrent rotors though..12.3 I think? the install was eaiser than an OEM install lol..

Yeah, I used stock 12.3" rotors from a TT, same ones as a 20th anniversary GTI I think? Anyways, these things are awesome. Also hit 10psi tonight! Car is fast. I surprised a nice 997 Carrera and Infiniti G35.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Yeah, I used stock 12.3" rotors from a TT, same ones as a 20th anniversary GTI I think? Anyways, these things are awesome. Also hit 10psi tonight! Car is fast. I surprised a nice 997 Carrera and Infiniti G35. 

Nice..so howcome the 3inch exhuast didnt happen??


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Nice..so howcome the 3inch exhuast didnt happen??

I was away on vaccation and the setup I wanted (namely the exhaust) wouldn't fit in a 3" setup side exit without dragging








That being said, i'm now running pretty much a 2.5" straight pipe and it still sounds really mean. Will be hitting the dyno June 3rd so we'll see how life goes!


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Yeah, I used stock 12.3" rotors from a TT, same ones as a 20th anniversary GTI I think? Anyways, these things are awesome. Also hit 10psi tonight! Car is fast. I surprised a nice 997 Carrera and Infiniti G35. 

Which Porsche caliper did you use?


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

finally got all my brake clutch isues worked out and got my heap on the road. im running 14lbs now and its rippin im changinging the plugs and wires today and gonna take it up to 18 and see how it goes the wideband will be in next week to see what everythings lookin like and how stable up in the 20s its gonna be then track next wednesday and hopefully 11s. and im shootin for dyno the week after that








and i got the 3 inch sideexit on no resonators or mufflers it sounds meannnn


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_
Which Porsche caliper did you use?

Boxster


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Alright yous guys. Due to the extremely good resources of my beloved new job at a humble little VW shop I've decided to do a write-up on building your own SRI manifold. I just got the core yesterday. Follow the build up if you wish. I'll be posting some math for geeks who want to resonance tune their inlet ports. Other than that I'm keeping it pretty basic. I'll be keeping details going in the MKIV VR6 turbo thread, so check there for updates.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

wheres CrazyBig @?? I wana seee his IC set up!..Mine would have bee done if i went with my 2.9l clone, but i decided to have a SRI made and untill i recieve it i can fisnish the passenger side piping and finally start my baby up!


----------



## T REDMK2GTI (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

what size turbo does the stage two come with, t3/t4 60 trim?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (T REDMK2GTI)*

57 trim with a modified compressor housing to fit the kinetic stage 2 intercooler...the turbo size dosnt not change..just the 90 degree elbow on top of the compresor housing..


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I thought our kits came with a 60 trim??? My buddy has a 57 trim on his B20B honda, and it's a good amount smaller than what came with my kinetic kit.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote »_I thought our kits came with a 60 trim???

It does......


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_It does......

i dunno im pretty sure mine is 57trim


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_wow going even 1 more heat range on the spark plugs helps out quite a bit when running 19 psi .... i switched to ngkbrke7 spark plugs 


im gonna second this im running them too like night and day


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Then yours must spool really quick.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Then yours must spool really quick.

Its dose..Im also running a garrett turbo, Kinetic has switched up there turbos with Rotomaster's wich may be a 60 trim. I dunno..but me and bluevrt talked about this earlier in the thread...he also has the garrett turbo..maybe this is why???


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote »_Its dose..Im also running a garrett turbo, Kinetic has switched up there turbos with Rotomaster's wich may be a 60 trim.

I have one of the early kits its the Garret T3/T04E .63 hot, .60 cold. Does it say .57 on the housing?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (-:VW*

Anyone have there turbo clipped been thinking about it when I get back?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

Suggestion: DO NOT clip the turbo.
This will effective ~ruin the turbine.
Clipping was made popular by the DSM guys looking to sqeeze 
all they could from a VERY small turbine houisng.
Translation: too cheap to change exhaust manifold, turbo, plumbing and assorted parts...
If you want to change the spool/power characteristics
change the turbine housing. the compressor is good to ~400whp.

-jeff


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

You got me Jeff X DSMer. Hopefully this water pump fixes my leak tomorrow and I can send you and Chris some more money for the IC.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
I have one of the early kits its the Garret T3/T04E .63 hot, .60 cold. Does it say .57 on the housing?

I will have to check..i will get back to you on this one...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

The .60 on the compressor houisng does not refer to the wheel
trim but rather the a/r of the compressor housing.
-Jeff


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

DOH! Good point, forgot about that, my housing is a .60 and per Shawn @ Kinetic the T04E is a 60 trim. There's really no way to tell for certain on the later but I trust them


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_DOH! Good point, forgot about that, my housing is a .60 and per Shawn @ Kinetic the T04E is a 60 trim. There's really no way to tell for certain on the later but I trust them










Hmmmmmmmm, I was told 57 trim. But whatever..gonna upgrade it soon enough anyway..


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re:*

Well, I finally got the dyno chart up for my 93 Corrado VRT. *267WHP*








This is using the OBDII kit on my stock 140K mile motor. I did a complete 97 Passat OBDII wiring conversion to make the C2 fueling kit work.
8.5 lb spring, full 3" exhaust with no cat and only one Magnaflow muffler. 








Comments are welcome. It looks like I could use some more fueling?!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SlowCorrado)*

What was the original kinetic jetta dyno'd on? You know the one with 94 oct, 3" tb, and 6 psi spring? Those numbers look good...no ic I assume?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*

damn sick numbers for no IC ..3inch exhuast is where its at! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Awesome numbers. Kinetic advertised 245whp at 6psi, 3" exhaust and 94 octane.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

**Flame pants on* * Don't crucify me but will a Bov with a RECIRC kit work like a diverter? I found a killer deal on a used fmic kit with a bov and recirc kit...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_**Flame pants on* * Don't crucify me but will a Bov with a RECIRC kit work like a diverter? I found a killer deal on a used fmic kit with a bov and recirc kit...

yes u can run the bov just recirculate..


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Those numbers look good...no ic I assume?

Thanks to everyone who responded! No IC at all. This was using 94 oct pump gas. I'm a little concerned about the AFR though. It's a little lean for my tastes. I can only imagine what would happen if I put an intercooler in there? 
At this power level, you can't shift hard or the stock clutch will slip and melt. However; if you actually just ease into gear and then roll onto the power it holds just fine!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_
Thanks to everyone who responded! No IC at all. This was using 94 oct pump gas. I'm a little concerned about the AFR though. It's a little lean for my tastes. I can only imagine what would happen if I put an intercooler in there? 
At this power level, you can't shift hard or the stock clutch will slip and melt. However; if you actually just ease into gear and then roll onto the power it holds just fine!

Your car shouldn't be lean. Talk to Jeff Atwood (jefnes3)..he designed the software to handle like 10-11 psi intercooled.


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_Well, I finally got the dyno chart up for my 93 Corrado VRT. *267WHP*








8.5 lb spring, full 3" exhaust with no cat and only one Magnaflow muffler. 


Nice, that's where i want to be


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_
Thanks to everyone who responded! No IC at all. This was using 94 oct pump gas. I'm a little concerned about the AFR though. It's a little lean for my tastes. I can only imagine what would happen if I put an intercooler in there? 
At this power level, you can't shift hard or the stock clutch will slip and melt. However; if you actually just ease into gear and then roll onto the power it holds just fine!

dose your clutch sllip?? I was making around 245ish with no missfiring ,and i would bang gears like crazy with no slippage...My new set up will be makin well over 300whp with a stock clutch and tranny...gonna put it to the test..gonna have a back up trans..with a diff and spec stage 2 clutch awaighting for me..


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*

My clutch isn't slipping at all either, and it is the original one from 93 I think. I have autocrossed it twice, for a total of 12 runs, 4 of which were 85+ second runs, and done 9 passes at the drag strip with it and still no slipping.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Hey guys I'm thinking about picking up a used *EIP FMIC kit* for cheap. Will this work on our kit without hacking crap up? I believe their's routes under the car like kinetic.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_dose your clutch sllip?? I was making around 245ish with no missfiring ,and i would bang gears like crazy with no slippage...

Oh, if I bang gears it will just roast the clutch. There's a good chance that it's because I have good traction though. It's a 10K mile Sachs replacement with a lightened flywheel and stock PP. I really need to look into the taller ring/pinion and a stronger clutch now. But I'm also considering water injection ot up the boost a bit more. ;-)


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_Oh, if I bang gears it will just roast the clutch. There's a good chance that it's because I have good traction though. It's a 10K mile Sachs replacement with a lightened flywheel and stock PP. I really need to look into the taller ring/pinion and a stronger clutch now. But I'm also considering water injection ot up the boost a bit more. ;-)

wierd I also have a sachs clutch with like 10k on it with a lw\fw and a stock PP..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_
Oh, if I bang gears it will just roast the clutch. There's a good chance that it's because I have good traction though. It's a 10K mile Sachs replacement with a lightened flywheel and stock PP. I really need to look into the taller ring/pinion and a stronger clutch now. But I'm also considering water injection ot up the boost a bit more. ;-)

I've put 300 miles on mine since yesterday and the clutch seems to be doing fine. Just need to replace the rest of my motor mounts.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Just need to replace the rest of my motor mounts.

Dear lord I can imagine. A Stage IV kit is a must.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Dear lord I can imagine. A Stage IV kit is a must.

BFI Stage 0.5 is good enough for the kinetic stage 1-2 application.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*

You will only know the goodness of the Stag IV if you have it


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (-:VW*

I wouldn't be able to handle the vibration.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*

It's not as bad as people make it out to be. It makes your car feel like a car instead of a sponge.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (-:VW*

is anybody running this set up with 268's? i just got off the phone with kinetic and they tell me everything should be fine.......


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_is anybody running this set up with 268's? i just got off the phone with kinetic and they tell me everything should be fine.......
















nm, talk to mark at kinetic and he said it's fine.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (shapeco)*

Well Im bored..and felt like bumping up this post..here 2 pics of my kinetic kit in the works..all most done..just waighting for my custom SRI to arive..


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Who's SRI? What side TB? and how much?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Who's SRI? What side TB? and how much?

Flipside customs SRI, passenger side TB, price you will have to contact a fella by the name of Rob..the price will vary depending on what you want done...


----------



## Honda Eatin VW (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

hey, i just installed the kinetics kit in my mk2 and we cant seem to get the car to run right. the car hesitates and seems to misfire or something when in boost. 1st gear pulls hard consitantley after that when the turbo hits it dosent get up and go, it seems to stutter throughout the rpm range and then picks back up around 5k rpms. anyone had any similar problems, or know what could be wrong???? any input is appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda Eatin VW* »_hey, i just installed the kinetics kit in my mk2 and we cant seem to get the car to run right. the car hesitates and seems to misfire or something when in boost. 1st gear pulls hard consitantley after that when the turbo hits it dosent get up and go, it seems to stutter throughout the rpm range and then picks back up around 5k rpms. anyone had any similar problems, or know what could be wrong???? any input is appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what software/injectors?


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda Eatin VW* »_hey, i just installed the kinetics kit in my mk2 and we cant seem to get the car to run right. the car hesitates and seems to misfire or something when in boost. 1st gear pulls hard consitantley after that when the turbo hits it dosent get up and go, it seems to stutter throughout the rpm range and then picks back up around 5k rpms. anyone had any similar problems, or know what could be wrong???? any input is appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

check what sparkplugs you have, my friend was having the same problem because kinetic sent him bosh plat's. he changed his plugs and wires and it ran like a champ


----------



## Honda Eatin VW (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

using c2 software and injectors that came with the kit, i put bosch platinum 4's in as apposed to the ngk's that came with the kit, could this be the problem???


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda Eatin VW* »_using c2 software and injectors that came with the kit, i put bosch platinum 4's in as apposed to the ngk's that came with the kit, could this be the problem???

that is def your problem.
change those plugs asap. and gap them to .22


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda Eatin VW* »_using c2 software and injectors that came with the kit, i put bosch platinum 4's in as apposed to the ngk's that came with the kit, could this be the problem???

The +4 plugs cause misfiring in STOCK cars.
-Jeff


----------



## Letsgopens (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Holy crap I just read about 90% of this thread. Took me like a week, lol. I was postive I was gonna go with a s/c but on the reccomendation of Race-Shop Joe I looked into this kit. Now I'm definitely going to get the Stage III kit in about 6 months.
I have the money to get it right now, but I'm holding off until after Sony and eBay allow me to make a few grand for two days work this fall







That way I can buy other goodies along with the kit. Then I can add them all to my ever growing hoard of parts (I'm running out of closet space, lol). Not that anyone cares, I'm just rambling








Just want to comment on how helpful Jeff, Chris, the guys from Kinetic and everyone else has been in this thread over the years (more like over the last week for me though). I know I didn't really add anything to this thread, but after all those hours of reading, I had to post something

















_Modified by Letsgopens at 6:36 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Letsgopens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Letsgopens* »_Holy crap I just read about 90% of this thread. Took me like a week, lol. I was postive I was gonna go with a s/c but on the reccomendation of Race-Shop Joe I looked into this kit. Now I'm definitely going to get the Stage III kit in about 6 months.
I have the money to get it right now, but I'm holding off until after Sony and eBay allow me to make a few grand for two days work this fall. That way I can buy other goodies along with the kit. Then I can add them all to my ever growing hoard of parts (I'm running out of closet space, lol). Not that anyone cares, I'm just rambling








Just want to comment on how helpful Jeff, Chris, the guys from Kinetic and everyone else has been in this thread over the years (more like over the last week for me though). I know I didn't really add anything to this thread, but after all those hours of reading, I had to post something
















You won't regret buying this kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bart'sVR6 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

I've had my stage I kit on for about 3 weeks and i loved every second of it. Just put in a small green spring last nite and let me just say it pulls nicely.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Bart'sVR6)*

this kit is definitly quality. The best part is ..you can upgrade it how ever you want..to your spec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Question about C2s new program that allows you to run both O2 sensors. If you run with out the Cat from time to time how will it effect the tune?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*

You guys know what belt I need if I pull my A/C? It definitely needs to be smaller, but does anyone have any part numbers? I'd prefer to get it local (AutoZone AdvanceAuto) as the dealer is a good 30 min drive. Let me know so I can finish this damn intercooler. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crazykidbig58)*

http://www.Germanautoparts.com Im in NJ and get their stuff in one day I love em..


----------



## jetta1329 (Dec 14, 2002)

anyone running kinetick stage 3 kit 
what whp can you put up with 15 psi


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jetta1329)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1329* »_anyone running kinetick stage 3 kit 
what whp can you put up with 15 psi


Im going to be running the stage 3 set up sort of( i have the head spacer, the 440cc injectors and an IC )..although I am running my own IC set up which I think is a better IC layout, flow wise and as far as cooling. Also I will be running an SRI..with an upgraded DV..Im thinking low to mid 300's @ the wheels with 15 psi..with kinetics "stage 3"..( their IC kit, low CR spacer, & 440cc Injector set up ) I think if you were to make your own IC kit and do it right that you will have higher hp numbers.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If its anything to ya with my set up I plan on boosting around 18-22psi on the dyno..Im looking to break 350whp..


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 1:40 AM 6-13-2006_


----------



## '95 Corrado (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

with kinetic kit at what rpm does it get boost
also thinking about s/c just because of turbo lag
so if somebody could tell me that,cause im still deciding which way
to go
thanks


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: ('95 Corrado)*

I don't have the kit but after much research it seems you will get more lag from a centrifugal supercharger than this turbo kit. Make sure you research it well. Look at the amount of supercharger guys that have gone turbo(alot) vs. turbo guys that have gone supercharger(maybe heard of one). It's not even close and that should tell you something. I think full boost is around 3000 rpm but I'm not positive vs. a centrifugal supercharger that hits full boost at or after redline.


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (slc92)*

Yeah, the t3/t4 from the kinetic kit hits full boost right around 3200rpm. I did about 3 months of research between the VF Supercharger kit and this kit. I think I made the right choice by getting the Kinetic kit. Cheaper too. I think turbos are a lot more fun!


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_

Im going to be running the stage 3 set up sort of( i have the head spacer, the 440cc injectors and an IC )..although I am running my own IC set up which I think is a better IC layout, flow wise and as far as cooling. Also I will be running an SRI..with an upgraded DV..Im thinking low to mid 300's @ the wheels with 15 psi..with kinetics "stage 3"..( their IC kit, low CR spacer, & 440cc Injector set up ) I think if you were to make your own IC kit and do it right that you will have higher hp numbers.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If its anything to ya with my set up I plan on boosting around 18-22psi on the dyno..Im looking to break 350whp..

_Modified by Vdubsolo at 1:40 AM 6-13-2006_

A friend of mine recently dyno'd his "Stg.III" setup. 
C2 stg.II Chip, 440inj, 8.5:1, Custom FMIC, 3" Exhaust (no cat/res, just muffler), 94 Octane, 2.5" DP that came with the kit. 
301whp @ 16psi
I'd like to see what this tuning would do with a GT35R turbo.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Brett0712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett0712* »_Yeah, the t3/t4 from the kinetic kit hits full boost right around 3200rpm. I did about 3 months of research between the VF Supercharger kit and this kit. I think I made the right choice by getting the Kinetic kit. Cheaper too. I think turbos are a lot more fun!
 
Came to the same conclusion myself. Next decision= save(no turbo till next year)







or credit card(instant turbo)


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
I'd like to see what this tuning would do with a GT35R turbo. 


i agree with that..
maybe ill make the switch before too long
my turbo isnt a t3t4, but i'd rather have a gt35r then my 60-1


_Modified by YuenglingMike67 at 10:35 AM 6-13-2006_


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

so if you run a larger turbo (than the t3/t4)....i guess you can turn the boost down and make the same amount of power? But is the lag bad?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_so if you run a larger turbo (than the t3/t4)....i guess you can turn the boost down and make the same amount of power? But is the lag bad?

I guess we'll just have to try it and see










_Modified by UberMike at 7:37 PM 6-13-2006_


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote »_so if you run a larger turbo (than the t3/t4)....i guess you can turn the boost down and make the same amount of power? But is the lag bad?

Now..... stop me if I'm wrong here but boost is boost. The only thing that's changing with a larger turbo is where the power band is.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
A friend of mine recently dyno'd his "Stg.III" setup. 
C2 stg.II Chip, 440inj, 8.5:1, Custom FMIC, 3" Exhaust (no cat/res, just muffler), 94 Octane, 2.5" DP that came with the kit. 
301whp @ 16psi
I'd like to see what this tuning would do with a GT35R turbo. 


Seems low for 16psi..Im sure the 2.5 DP has somthing to do with that..but i would think at 16psi the whp would be around 325-335 ish..


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (-:VW*

How I understand it is the larger turbo will pack more air at a lower setting of boost. Say a T4 at 9 psi vs the hybrid T3/4 at 9 psi all other variables the same more power from the t/4.
Again will the new software be bothered with out a Cat being ran?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote »_Seems low for 16psi..Im sure the 2.5 DP has somthing to do with that..but i would think at 16psi the whp would be around 325-335 ish..

I put down 280whp and 270wtq at 10psi with 2.5" ALL the way. A 3" DP and exhaust and I bet I could get damn close to 300.


----------



## LazyAzn (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Has anyone heard anything about the MK4 12v VR6 kit yet. I just got the new EuroTuner and in the back it says "Just Released" $2995.00
I just want alittle more information about the kit.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: (LazyAzn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LazyAzn* »_Has anyone heard anything about the MK4 12v VR6 kit yet. I just got the new EuroTuner and in the back it says "Just Released" $2995.00
I just want alittle more information about the kit. 

Info here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2147223


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Now..... stop me if I'm wrong here but boost is boost. The only thing that's changing with a larger turbo is where the power band is.

I'll go ahead and stop you as you are wrong. Boost is not Boost. And PSI is not PSI.
A T25 at 10psi for example will never put out the same power as a GT28RS at 10psi for example because of CFM.
Pressure is not just pressure, its all about CFM and how MUCH air the turbo can move.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (Dyzee)*

Wow it took me a few days to read through this thread im still confused about one thing you cant use a BOV with This kit because ??? Allot of people got some good numbers on low boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Wow it took me a few days to read through this thread im still confused about one thing you cant use a BOV with This kit because ??? Allot of people got some good numbers on low boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You can with a recirc kit...


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Who sells those Kits ? Recirculating kits that is


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Who sells those Kits ? Recirculating kits that is

Just get a diverter valve and pipe the output back into the intake. You'll still get a riceboy psssssh sound when you lift off the gas becuase the diverter valve vents into a reverberating metal pipe!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Just get a diverter valve and pipe the output back into the intake. You'll still get a riceboy psssssh sound when you lift off the gas becuase the diverter valve vents into a reverberating metal pipe!









"Rice boy" sound? The diverter valve is barely noticeable at all. In fact it sounds quite nice. I would know...I just came from a car with an HKS SSQ...that was LOUD and "rice boy". 
Dude you really shouldn't get a bov for this kit...but if you insist just by a bov w/recirc kit from eip or atp.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 8:27 PM 6-15-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_







"Rice boy" sound? The diverter valve is barely noticeable at all. In fact it sounds quite nice. I would know...I just came from a car with an HKS SSQ...that was LOUD and "rice boy". 
Dude you really shouldn't get a bov for this kit...but if you insist just by a bov w/recirc kit from eip or atp.

_Modified by VR6OOM at 8:27 PM 6-15-2006_

Oh yeah mine is quite loud and its the OEM 710c DV! Although I do have the MkIV kit which has different piping. I'm thinking of wrapping all the pipes with insulating exhaust wrap to dampen the noise - an added benefit being better heat soak resistance...


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote »_Dude you really shouldn't get a bov for this kit...but if you insist just by a bov w/recirc kit from eip or atp.

You can get whichever one you want. It doesn't even have to be rerouted, but you wont like the idle or other small annoying driveability issue's.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (-:VW*

Opinions on the Kinetic MBC? I've got a home-made mbc I bought from a friend that I'm gunna try out tomorrow.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_You can get whichever one you want. It doesn't even have to be rerouted, but you wont like the idle or other small annoying driveability issue's.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Look at a Turbonetics 'Godzilla' valve. (come with re-route outlet port)
1.5" ID with two signal ports. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Dyzee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dyzee* »_
I'll go ahead and stop you as you are wrong. Boost is not Boost. And PSI is not PSI.
A T25 at 10psi for example will never put out the same power as a GT28RS at 10psi for example because of CFM.
Pressure is not just pressure, its all about CFM and how MUCH air the turbo can move.

Perhaps you shouldn't be stopping people if you don't know what you are talking about. 
PSI is PSI assuming the same temperature. The displacement of the engine X RPM determines the flow of air at ambient. The only way to flow more air thru the system is by increasing pressure. If you want to move twice as much air you would be at 2 bar absolute or 14.7 psi. 
You clearly do not have a good concept of how turbocharging works and the ideal gas law.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Perhaps you shouldn't be stopping people if you don't know what you are talking about. 
PSI is PSI assuming the same temperature. The displacement of the engine X RPM determines the flow of air at ambient. The only way to flow more air thru the system is by increasing pressure. If you want to move twice as much air you would be at 2 bar absolute or 14.7 psi. 
You clearly do not have a good concept of how turbocharging works and the ideal gas law. 

you are both correct though.
Run 18 psi through a t25, then run 18psi through a t76 and see how they compare.
Think of it as 18psi in a small straw, versus 18psi through a thick McDonalds straw. They may have the same pressure, but one has substantially more volume than the other.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

PV=NrT
One does NOT have more flow it is physically impossible. 
The bigger turbo may make more power because of reduced back-pressure from the larger turbine, or it may be more efficient causing greater air DENSITY due to lower temperature but it is absolutely not flowing more than any other turbo at a given pressure and temperature. 
a tiny S-1 turbo flowing into a VR6 at 4000 RPM at 10 psi flows the exact same amount as a GT40R flowing into a VR6 at 4000 RPM at 10 PSI. It is simple physics.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_One does NOT have more flow it is physically impossible. It is simple physics. 

He said "simple" and "physics" in the same sentence.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote »_a tiny S-1 turbo flowing into a VR6 at 4000 RPM at 10 psi flows the exact same amount as a GT40R flowing into a VR6 at 4000 RPM at 10 PSI. It is simple physics.

So the increase in power would be the result of the larger turbo not having such a high temp charge correct.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (-:VW*

Power of an engine assuming Stoich air fuel mixture is directly proportional to the mass flow of fuel (or air) multipled by the total efficiency of the engine system which is a small decimal. 
But yes a turbo is only there to allow you to burn more fuel without increasing the displacement of the engine. And it works very well indeed.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*

anways, what is the kinetic intercooler kit intercoler good for (interms of hp)? for the mk3. I got the precision intercooler good for 600hp but thinking about selling it to a friend and just getting the whole kit.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_anways, what is the kinetic intercooler kit intercoler good for (interms of hp)? for the mk3. I got the precision intercooler good for 600hp but thinking about selling it to a friend and just getting the whole kit.

I'd just keep the Precision core and have someone do all of the piping for you. A few guys here have gone that route and it just offers you more flexibility in terms of what you want to do in the future.


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*

check what vdubsolo did on page 77 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=77
custom IC with Ebay piping, many have gone a similar route
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (doobsta)*

vdubsolo got any more pics and which ebay kit did you get? It also looks like you could have saved some bumper







.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

i learned something very important this past friday .......
.
.
.
.
.
.
19lb boosted vr's eat up a bit of oil .... try 5 quarts in 317 very hard driven miles and now a possible motor swap which i hope i only ate a bearing


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

How exactly did this happen?


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (-:VW*

Where is everyone getting their wastegate signal if you havent tapped the compressor house?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

so you never checked your oil?


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_i learned something very important this past friday .......
.
.
.
.
.
.
19lb boosted vr's eat up a bit of oil .... try 5 quarts in 317 very hard driven miles and now a possible motor swap which i hope i only ate a bearing


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_How exactly did this happen?
 i guess 19 lbs o boost on a vr passes a bit o oil ...
call me a dumbass i know i never checked it in the past 300 miles ... i pulled the bottom end apart and found the culprate cylinder 3 rod bearing . the journals are MINT and they all mic out at 53.94 mm so it looks as if im just going to put in new bearings and replace the oil filter and oil pump pick up . and hopefully things will be good 
here is a pic of the cylinder #3 rod bearing it looks like a penny that got ran over by a freight train .....


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_Where is everyone getting their wastegate signal if you havent tapped the compressor house?

You can tap any of the post throttle-body intake manifold vacuum ports. I would not use the brake booster port though. Make sure to install a check valve on the hose going to the fuel tank (evaporative emissions control system???) if your car is so equipped.
Your owners manual or Bentley publishers shop manual should have a diagram of all the vacuum hoses.



_Modified by phatvw at 1:07 PM 6-26-2006_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*

just ordered mine!!!!! can't wait to install!!!!


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Has anyone changed their MKIV to a mid-engine setup yet similar to what I've seen on some MKIIs and IIIs?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*

i havent seen one but id give it a year and im sure one might POP up


----------



## Honda Eatin VW (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

hey guys, ive had my turbo on for about 3weeks now, and my car is running lean. is this normal???


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda Eatin VW* »_hey guys, ive had my turbo on for about 3weeks now, and my car is running lean. is this normal???









No. How do you know your car is running lean? and how much boost are you running?


----------



## Honda Eatin VW (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

running 6psi, tips on my spark plugs are white! i just installed an air/fuel setup and its about 13.4 near readline...


----------



## Honda Eatin VW (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*

would an inline fuel pump help???


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda Eatin VW* »_would an inline fuel pump help???

I am using a CIS one without problems @ 10psi
they are cheap, like $100


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Honda Eatin VW* »_would an inline fuel pump help???

only if the problem was lack of fuel for mechanical reasons.
get a fuel pressure gauge on your car and see what happens.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (doobsta)*

i am putting this kit on my 95 glx passat, could someone tell me what to do with the EGR valve?????? there is no open place in the exhaust manifold for it


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_i am putting this kit on my 95 glx passat, could someone tell me what to do with the EGR valve?????? there is no open place in the exhaust manifold for it









plug the hole in the intake mani and delete it.
C2 removed the SAI, EGR, etc


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

am i an idiot







i was under the impression this c2 chip was plug in and not solder it............. 95 glx passat... could someone chime in


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

could someone with this kit please give me their phone number... i am having the worst time with this ex manifold bolt on the bottom right side... would be a big help..
thanks
john.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*

At WOT ~4k rpm in any gear the car seems to "bog". I was thinking the clutch was slipping but no it's not. It's right as soon as the car hit's 7psi...instead of taking off it just kinda stay's flat.
Now if I EASE into boost it takes off like a rocket. Is this how this kit is suppossed to be driven or do you guys just put your foot to the floor?


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

so the kit is on the car "95 glx passat wagon" i have the blue spring in the wastegate and it's ready to go, i hook up boost guage and pull out the driveway let the car get up to oil temp and see how it feels....doggy, slow.... i feel like my 93 rado with bolt on stuff and 268's would take it.







the boost guage reads 7 to 8 psi.... did anyone have this issue or know what might be wrong


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

hook the car up to a wideband and see whats going on..


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

anyone else? what would be great is if someone in my area had this kit on their car so i could see how theirs felt vs mine.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_anyone else? what would be great is if someone in my area had this kit on their car so i could see how theirs felt vs mine.









What other mods are on your car? FPR or inline fuel pump? Cam's with a chip not written for them? How was your maf prior to installation?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote »_could someone with this kit please give me their phone number... i am having the worst time with this ex manifold bolt on the bottom right side... would be a big help..

There's nothing we can help you with really. Sh!tloads of liquid wrench and torching if you have to.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
There's nothing we can help you with really. Sh!tloads of liquid wrench and torching if you have to.

my question was not getting it off, it was getting the new one on... finially got to it, i had the turbo on the manifold first then we took the turbo off and it was still a b*tch to get to but got it


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (shapeco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (-:VW*

how thick is the IC that comes with this kit? i am hoping to possibly sneak it in without have to hack everything and remain slightly hidden.
those with kits could you post pics of your front ends?
also with the IC plumbing is a battery removal to the rear reqired? i am running a 10lbs deka battery and am wondering if this will allow enough room for the IC plumbing to go through there?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*

It's 3.5" some hacking is inevitable.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (-:VW*

is it possible to run a thinner IC safely?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_is it possible to run a thinner IC safely?

yes..but the more power you want the bigger of a core you will need..2.5 would be fine for 300 whp and should be easy to work with..


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i understand the concept of bigger for more power








just wondering if you can go smaller. you say 2.5" should be alright? because that is basically the amount of distance between the NA bumper and the rad so very little hacking would be required and would allow a more hidden look.
i REALLY want to go air->water but the added cost and plumbing has me leaning air/air. i would like to keep the "stock" front end look as much as possible.
I dont know what it is, but as soon as you have a FMIC every tom, dick and harry in their neon and sunfire feels the need to drive up your ass, speed right beside you, and try and race/impress you with their stock car. i would like to keep the stock look of my car as much as possible, while still retaining enough power to blow the doors off a carrera


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_i understand the concept of bigger for more power








just wondering if you can go smaller. you say 2.5" should be alright? because that is basically the amount of distance between the NA bumper and the rad so very little hacking would be required and would allow a more hidden look.
i REALLY want to go air->water but the added cost and plumbing has me leaning air/air. i would like to keep the "stock" front end look as much as possible.
I dont know what it is, but as soon as you have a FMIC every tom, dick and harry in their neon and sunfire feels the need to drive up your ass, speed right beside you, and try and race/impress you with their stock car. i would like to keep the stock look of my car as much as possible, while still retaining enough power to blow the doors off a carrera









well ur not blow the doors of any carrera's with a 2.5 core lol..if anything to keep it sleeper paint the IC core black with radiator paint..


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

maybe that is a little ambitious









i will be painting the IC black along with the piping with radiator paint either way, but it still is too apparent. 
what are the limits of a 2.5". Will 350 be pushing it? What about 300?
I have no idea how to calculate the limits of the intercoolers


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_maybe that is a little ambitious








i will be painting the IC black along with the piping with radiator paint either way, but it still is too apparent. 
what are the limits of a 2.5". Will 350 be pushing it? What about 300?
I have no idea how to calculate the limits of the intercoolers

Read Corky Bell's "Maximum Boost". It will tell you all about intercoolers, size, air flow, etc... lot's of math and science, the good stuff!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Read Corky Bell's "Maximum Boost". It will tell you all about intercoolers, size, air flow, etc... lot's of math and science, the good stuff!


x2 great book!


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

and if i was in a bind and needed the info now?
i'd love to sit down and read....i'd love to have time to drive my car. right now i am working 90 hour work weeks,,,, no time for anything. i check on here periodically from my Treo to see whats going on.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

90 hour work weeks







well if its any help im sure you can find a 2.5 core that will handle 300whp...you jusy have to look at the horse power rating on the core..just keep that in mind when your shopping for your core..


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i hear the







and raise it



































*slits wrist while hanging from noose in closet*


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*

i've been hearing tales of the kinetic recirc wreaking havoc on MAF"s due to LOTS of oil being dumped back through the intake system. Blowing MAF's and getting into manifold, IC and IC piping.
how many are experiancing this and is it a large concern? better yet is there a good remedy other than a catch can?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Catch Can is it. That's the only way to fix that problem. Another thing I would do, is get a restrictor for the oil feed line.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

i have zero oil in my plumbing and am running it the way kinetic supplied it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Catch Can is it. That's the only way to fix that problem. Another thing I would do, is get a restrictor for the oil feed line.

you really think an oil restrictor is needed for the t3\t4 and the braided oil feed line supplied in the kit? I think they woukd have included one if it was needed..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_i have zero oil in my plumbing and am running it the way kinetic supplied it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then there is something wrong with your car or kit. There is no way to avoid it unless you ran that hose under your car or you have a catch can.
Or I'm an idiot and don't know your car.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Well, from what I understand, a T3/T4 garret turbo is supposed to see only about 70psi oil pressure, 80psi *MAX*. I was (and still am) burning oil, and the oil pressure gauge in my Corrado was showing 10 BAR (about 150psi) at startup, and about 8 BAR (about 115psi) when above 2500 RPM. I put a restrictor in, and the oil burning has gone down by probably 60-80%. I was getting bluish smoke at idle, when I would tap the gas, or at WOT. Now it's just a little a WOT under boost.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Well, from what I understand, a T3/T4 garret turbo is supposed to see only about 70psi oil pressure, 80psi *MAX*. I was (and still am) burning oil, and the oil pressure gauge in my Corrado was showing 10 BAR (about 150psi) at startup, and about 8 BAR (about 115psi) when above 2500 RPM. I put a restrictor in, and the oil burning has gone down by probably 60-80%. I was getting bluish smoke at idle, when I would tap the gas, or at WOT. Now it's just a little a WOT under boost.

oh really? I dont see any smoke at idle or WOT..I do burn a little oil but i did before i was turbo. I also had my rebuilt since then..I do not have an oil presure gauge so i dont know how much psi im crankin out..a restricor is a good idea..it cant hurt..I thought about this at one point but did not think it was need for this kit ...Im gonna hve to consider this..where di u get yours 42 draft?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I got mine from ATP, wasn't aware that 42D had one. On another note, I will be putting a FMIC setup very similar to yours together next week. Going to run my piping from turbo to intercooler just like you did, and then run it back to the stock throttle body. What are the dimensions of your core??


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

im not 100% but im gonna go with 31x6.5x3.5


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

cool, thanks. I think I may also go with a AWIC setup like brilliantyellowg60, due to not being able to cut up my bumper support due to SCCA regulations in StreetMod (SM). I already have a HUGE radiator for it, and would probably just wire in a second VR6 aux. water pump for the the intercooler. I think it would probably be cheaper, easier to route, and would probably cool just as efficiently. I'll see what happens next week.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_cool, thanks. I think I may also go with a AWIC setup like brilliantyellowg60, due to not being able to cut up my bumper support due to SCCA regulations in StreetMod (SM). I already have a HUGE radiator for it, and would probably just wire in a second VR6 aux. water pump for the the intercooler. I think it would probably be cheaper, easier to route, and would probably cool just as efficiently. I'll see what happens next week.

sounds good..whats the deal with the scca stuff..do you autocross ?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

I'll have to check my Oil Psi next time i'm driving. I don't think i've ever hit 70-80psi though? 
Ordered the 20squared 3"DP, also trying to figure out a 3" testpipe.


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

My MAF died on my about 2 weeks after i did the Turbo install. Then i got a used one and have been getting intermittent signals from that... Also... when i changed my intake manifold I did notice good amount of oil in the manifold and in the intake plumbing. But i dont notice any blue smoke. 
Should I invest in an oil resictor for the turbo or check the oil pressure first?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Brett0712)*

I got a catch can and a 1/8 NPT restrictor.. Mine had random heavy bluish smoke as well.. 
d


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*

so the restrictor should sort out the oil in the MAF and IC issues?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (nOOb)*

no.. 
The restrictor will 'prevent' oil seeping into the turbo (coz of too much oil pressure)
The catch can will catch the oil vapor coming out of the crankcase...and preventing it from going into the intake..
d


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*

will the crankcase breather not do the same thing?


----------



## yzf600rcr (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

How about 262 Autotech Cams? Will they work good with this kit? Im in the process of building a 3.0L VR6 and want to slap this kit on it...


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (yzf600rcr)*

Im by no means an authority on this but if I were to go 3 litre I wouldnt be doing a t3/4. Go straight t4 or a gt series.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_Im by no means an authority on this but if I were to go 3 litre I wouldnt be doing a t3/4. Go straight t4 or a gt series. 
 why? for the price of this kit... i don't see the problem at all


----------



## yzf600rcr (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

for the price of the kit...and wouldnt it just make it spool a little faster and Im not going for crazy numbers...350whp would suite me nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_Im by no means an authority on this but if I were to go 3 litre I wouldnt be doing a t3/4. Go straight t4 or a gt series. 

the extra .2 will have little to no bearing on the effectiveness of the turbo. If a big turbo is what you want, you'd still want it if you werre 2.8 .


----------



## yzf600rcr (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-PassatG60)*

makes sense


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (yzf600rcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yzf600rcr* »_for the price of the kit...and wouldnt it just make it spool a little faster and Im not going for crazy numbers...350whp would suite me nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you want 350whp, this turbo is fine.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
if you want 350whp, this turbo is fine. 








I dont know about fine. Acheviable..yes but you will need and intercooler and stage 2 software, low CR..and you will have to boost this turbo to its max potential to get 350whp which will cost alot more than the regular pice of the stage I kit .. So a T4 might not be a bad idea if ur putting out the money.for a few hundred more kinetic will supply you with a larger turbo in the kit.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (shapeco)*

The compressor is, what about the hot side. Having the torque a bit higher wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_The compressor is, what about the hot side. Having the torque a bit higher wouldn't be a bad thing.

you acctually have it backwards..a bigger cold side will alow more power outta the t3\t4..


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I wasn't saying anything about power. I was reffering to where the tourque curve peaks with the T3. It's a little early, a bigger hot side should move that up a bit no?


_Modified by -:VW:- at 8:19 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## yzf600rcr (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*

well Kinetics states that the turbo is good for 500hp...so I would think 350 wouldnt be too stressful on it...I would think it would make in that range with around 12lbs of boost...tuned and intercooled of course with supporting modifications


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote »_so I would think 350 wouldnt be too stressful on it...I would think it would make in that range with around 12lbs of boost...tuned and intercooled of course with supporting modifications

3" exhaust and you *might* get there. I made 280 at 10psi with 2.5".


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (yzf600rcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yzf600rcr* »_well Kinetics states that the turbo is good for 500hp...so I would think 350 wouldnt be too stressful on it...I would think it would make in that range with around 12lbs of boost...tuned and intercooled of course with supporting modifications

Kinetics also quote 245whp at 6psi..







350whp is gonna be close to the most power out put the t3\t4 supplied with the kit will make give or take a little..were talkin 18-20psi here..and that is going to b somwhat stressfull on the shaft of the turbo..


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_







I dont know about fine. Acheviable..yes but you will need and intercooler and stage 2 software, low CR..and you will have to boost this turbo to its max potential to get 350whp which will cost alot more than the regular pice of the stage I kit .. So a T4 might not be a bad idea if ur putting out the money.for a few hundred more kinetic will supply you with a larger turbo in the kit.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok first of all i said "this TURBO would be fine" not this turbo kit..... yes obviously you will have it intercooled, yes new software and yes there will be need of a new headspacer and why not clutch, lsd....i doubt very much that you will have to boost this turbo to its "max potential" to make 350whp.... all i was saying to him was if he is looking to make 350whp this "turbo" not stage one kit i should add... will produce the power........but hey, i have been wrong










_Modified by shapeco at 4:17 PM 7-8-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
ok first of all i said "this TURBO would be fine" not this turbo kit..... yes obviously you will have it intercooled, yes new software and yes there will be need of a new headspacer and why not clutch, lsd....i doubt very much that you will have to boost this turbo to its "max potential" to make 350whp.... all i was saying to him was if he is looking to make 350whp this "turbo" not stage one kit i should add... will produce the power........but hey, i have been wrong









_Modified by shapeco at 4:17 PM 7-8-2006_

Turbo kit or not. we are still talking about the same size turbo..I havee been resarching the hell out of this for te past 6 months..and im building a set up that will produce this power out put but at a high boost level..like I said you might be able to squeeze out a little more hp but it wont be much..My set up it almost done and my goal is 350whp with this turbo at around 18-20psi..so soon enough we shall find out..


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Turbo kit or not. we are still talking about the same size turbo..I havee been resarching the hell out of this for te past 6 months..and im building a set up that will produce this power out put but at a high boost level..like I said you might be able to squeeze out a little more hp but it wont be much..My set up it almost done and my goal is 350whp with this turbo at around 18-20psi..so soon enough we shall find out..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*

Hey guys check out my dyno...it's sad. What could be making it so jumpy???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2701681


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Hey guys check out my dyno...it's sad. What could be making it so jumpy???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2701681


The jumpiness is fine. I'd be more worried about the missing 60 whp.


----------



## spiritgun1 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Whats a safe amount of boost to run on the 30lb injectors, with an intercooler kit?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (spiritgun1)*

10-11 psi


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_10-11 psi

Id say 9-10..beyond 10psi you will lean out..I know of another person with this non intercoolerd kit pushin 12 psi..he blew his head gasket..







if y6ou know whats good for ur motor u will keep it aroud 9.5psi..better safe than sorry..










_Modified by Vdubsolo at 3:02 PM 7-8-2006_


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I was informed that 12 psi if you lowered the compression with the IC. Wideband and moniter and get back to us.


----------



## Naked-Joof (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

I CANT BELIEVE THIS THREAD IS *STILL* GOING


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Naked-Joof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Naked-Joof* »_I CANT BELIEVE THIS THREAD IS *STILL* GOING 

Best VRT thread eva


----------



## hhslax1 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (Naked-Joof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Naked-Joof* »_I CANT BELIEVE THIS THREAD IS *STILL* GOING 

i know. jeez 2 years and still going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (hhslax1)*

What did you guys gap the NGK BKR7E at? Or did the come gapped? I'm getting 2 different answers.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

.022-.024 is what u need..id go with .022 with the lower boost..10 and up id go with .024 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Awesome


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Hey guys check out my dyno...it's sad. What could be making it so jumpy???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2701681

man, those are such low numbers...


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YuenglingMike67* »_
man, those are such low numbers...

I also think that dyno reads low for a dynojet because an 05 SRT4 only put down 221 with tb exhaust and intake.


----------



## DannyCVR6 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

is any one running stage 2 with the FMIC and a BPTD skid plate?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (DannyC2005)*

BUMP. Wow, can't let this thread die. Down to the bottom of page 5. Anyone have any updates?? I will be rebuilding my motor soon due to excessive burning of oil. I will be doing new rings, valve guides+seals, chains, ARP rod bolts and head studs, 9:1 HG, AWIC, Clutchnet 6 puck sprung hub disk with stock PP for now, new TO bearing, new stock intank fuel pump + walbro 255lph pump, new coil, and I think that's about it. 10-11psi and hoping for about 280whp. Ordering everything probably Monday July 31.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_BUMP. Wow, can't let this thread die. Down to the bottom of page 5. Anyone have any updates?? I will be rebuilding my motor soon due to excessive burning of oil. I will be doing new rings, valve guides+seals, chains, ARP rod bolts and head studs, 9:1 HG, AWIC, Clutchnet 6 puck sprung hub disk with stock PP for now, new TO bearing, new stock intank fuel pump + walbro 255lph pump, new coil, and I think that's about it. 10-11psi and hoping for about 280whp. Ordering everything probably Monday July 31.

You get more than that. I on the other hand found out today my maf is no good...maybe that's why I've been seeing such low numbers.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Phase 2 of 4 was completed tonight. I yanked the a/c. The plumbing should be done soon for the i/c. vdubsolo, you were right my friend, it is going to suck running it up through and above the intake. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

A couple friends and I have this debate about stage III, do you upgrade your intank and run one fuel pump or add a inline pump. I voted for a high flow intank, the other vr guys say inline and a DSMer said that intank adding is old school.
Any thoughts, when I can get a hold of C2 Ill order the fueling solutions for 3.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*

I am running just a CIS inline no problems so far with 300+hp


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
You get more than that. I on the other hand found out today my maf is no good...maybe that's why I've been seeing such low numbers.
 that will definitely boost your numbers when replaced










_Modified by shapeco at 2:25 PM 7-18-2006_


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_BUMP. Wow, can't let this thread die. Down to the bottom of page 5. Anyone have any updates?? I will be rebuilding my motor soon due to excessive burning of oil. I will be doing new rings, valve guides+seals, chains, ARP rod bolts and head studs, 9:1 HG, AWIC, Clutchnet 6 puck sprung hub disk with stock PP for now, new TO bearing, new stock intank fuel pump + walbro 255lph pump, new coil, and I think that's about it. 10-11psi and hoping for about 280whp. Ordering everything probably Monday July 31.

I rebuilt my motor, its almost done...
Head was ported and polished (gasket matched), 3 angle valve job, titanium retainers, hd springs, new lifters, new guides, new stem seals.
The block has all arp hardware, new rings, new bearings, a fresh hone, new oil pan gasket, new thrust bearings, and i cleaned it up a bit.
only reason my car is not done, is the fact that I am waiting for JET-HOT to finish coating my wastegate (lower half), downpipe, wastegate re-route, turbine housing, and turbo mani. I want to try to reduce the temps back there as much as possible. 
Granted im not a kinetic kit, I just keep up on this thread because I use the c2 software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

does someone have a picture of the MAF location that also shows where the PCV hose meets with the intake tract? in my head i seem to picture the MAF being very soon after the filter, and the PCV after the MAF. therefore, no oil would ever get on the MAF... i'm probably wrong though.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Pf3il)*

you can kinda see it here


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

ok, then the MAF-killing is definitely not a result of oil in the intake. it's impossible. what would be killing people's sensors then?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Pf3il)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pf3il* »_ok, then the MAF-killing is definitely not a result of oil in the intake. it's impossible. what would be killing people's sensors then?


Oil gets on the maf regardless of pcv location. I had a z-charger FULL of oil once.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

I repeat, my tubes are dry as can be, NO oil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i know what oil in the inlet is like, i have 3 g60's








I am running the kit as it was delivered to me, if you have oil it is from another source not the turbo
150+psi oil on startup
75psi cruising @ 75mph
25psi @ idle
i have a mechanical Autometer gauge T'd into the oil feed line for the turbo


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I talked to Shawn V. at Kinetics (a lead technician) and he said the little bit of oil from the pcv is PERFECTLY normal. I'd say I only have a little bit because I don't burn hardy any smoke.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 6:45 PM 7-18-2006_


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
150+psi oil on startup
75psi cruising @ 75mph
25psi @ idle
i have a mechanical Autometer gauge T'd into the oil feed line for the turbo

I had an identical setup (Autometer t'd) but your oil pressure readings are 3 times higher than mine ever are. I would be about 50 - 55 psi at startup and 40 - 50 psi @ 75 mph. The only one normal to me is your idle one. Any reason why yours are so high - or for that matter mine are so low?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
I had an identical setup (Autometer t'd) but your oil pressure readings are 3 times higher than mine ever are. I would be about 50 - 55 psi at startup and 40 - 50 psi @ 75 mph. The only one normal to me is your idle one. Any reason why yours are so high - or for that matter mine are so low?

not sure, i got the same readings on a different motor, before i went turbo


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I am getting the same pressure readings as you Kevin, 10 BAR at startup, about 7-8 BAR above 3k RPM, and about 1.5 BAR at idle. 
Also, did a comrpession check today, and got:
(1) 147 (2) 149 (3) 145 (4) 151 (5) 145 (6) 149
Soooo.... that means no new rings this time around







, just valve guides and seals, timing chains, 9:1 HG, ARP head studs, Clutch setup, fuel pump, coil, AWIC, coilovers, brakes, hood, grille, fogs and turns, and another set of azenis'. That should hold me over until spring.


----------



## KnightRiderVR (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

how many miles on your block?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (KnightRiderVR)*

Got my new maf today...14.6 @ 98 with 7 psi. High 80s with a decent humidity.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Got my new maf today...14.6 @ 98 with 7 psi. High 80s with a decent humidity.

crank up the boost to 9lbs and get ur launch down and you will hit high 13's


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
crank up the boost to 9lbs and get ur launch down and you will hit high 13's

I did turn it up to ~8psi while I was waiting for my next run. I know I can hit 13's with that mph. I was just hoping for a 100 mph run.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (KnightRiderVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnightRiderVR* »_how many miles on your block?


Me? 100,000


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I did turn it up to ~8psi while I was waiting for my next run. I know I can hit 13's with that mph. I was just hoping for a 100 mph run.









I traped 101 in my jetta..ran a 14.2 and at the time my boostline to my MBC was wrong







The boost would hit 7psi and then creep to 9.5 as the rpms increased..kinda like a supercharger..and then i got screw out of my last run..that was the onyly time i tracked the car..so my launch was horrible..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I traped 101 in my jetta..ran a 14.2 and at the time my boostline to my MBC was wrong







The boost would hit 7psi and then creep to 9.5 as the rpms increased..kinda like a supercharger..and then i got screw out of my last run..that was the onyly time i tracked the car..so my launch was horrible..

How was your boostline wrong?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

My car has 135k miles, all stock even the clutch. I ran a [email protected] (best trap of 108) at 9psi at about 3000 elevation (whatever it is up here, I have no idea).
On another note, I am getting a really bad misfire. Neq fuel pump and filter, coil, distibutor cap and rotor, plugs, and wires, although my wires are a bit F'ed (pulled them out with no puller tool, couple broke, some others didn't, so I have 2, 135k mile stock wires, and 4, 6-7k mile 8mm wires.) This may be my problem. I will try to get a new set of OEM wires tomorrow.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_My car has 135k miles, all stock even the clutch. I ran a [email protected] (best trap of 108) at 9psi at about 3000 elevation (whatever it is up here, I have no idea).
On another note, I am getting a really bad misfire. Neq fuel pump and filter, coil, distibutor cap and rotor, plugs, and wires, although my wires are a bit F'ed (pulled them out with no puller tool, couple broke, some others didn't, so I have 2, 135k mile stock wires, and 4, 6-7k mile 8mm wires.) This may be my problem. I will try to get a new set of OEM wires tomorrow.

I would bet you answered your own question. Other than that I'm stumped.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

I was hoping I didn't have to buy new wires again, but oh well, it's just money














.
Now time for about 4:











































packs. (I'm 19, haha)


_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 4:25 AM 7-22-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
How was your boostline wrong?

I had a T in the line from the wastegate to the mbc i beleave..When the main boost line should have wnet directly to the mbc back to the wastegate..


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

new wires, and it pulls F'ing hard again. time for another autocross tomorrow


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

Good deal! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Roccorace (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

The last half of last week and all weekend is gone... 90 flippin' pages, holy Jesus! I am ADD too so I kept getting side tracked with links in everyone's sigs...
Thanks for keeping this going, I have learned a lot and am much more comfortable with my plans now.
To the boys at Kinetic -- Shawn especially, be expecting my e-mail!!!
Keep it going guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (Roccorace)*

Installed a AEM Wideband today. At idle my car is reading 17.9 AF or leaner and when at cruising speed the same. When Im in it I get 12.6-13.0. Between shifts straight ritch. Partial throttle boost good numbers also. Engine braking lean again. I read Jeffs post but maybe misunderstood it.
Running no O2 sensors, OBDII
The wide band installed on the 3in DP.


----------



## shorty54 (Jul 3, 2002)

I can't believe this thread is still GOING! I almost forgot I still have that car! Since I wrecked it in January! LOL It should be finished and back 2gether next week!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_Installed a AEM Wideband today. At idle my car is reading 17.9 AF or leaner and when at cruising speed the same. When Im in it I get 12.6-13.0. Between shifts straight ritch. Partial throttle boost good numbers also. Engine braking lean again. I read Jeffs post but maybe misunderstood it.
Running no O2 sensors, OBDII
The wide band installed on the 3in DP.

weird..i installed mine the other day and i plan to fire my car up this weekend finally sine my winter build took place..ill post up my afr's one my 3inch turbo back is fabricated..should be sooon.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shorty54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorty54* »_I can't believe this thread is still GOING! I almost forgot I still have that car! Since I wrecked it in January! LOL It should be finished and back 2gether next week!

you def created one hell of a thread..im asuming u dont drive the car much do to being in the army??


----------



## 2k1 vr6 (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

for those of you that already have this kit installed, was smoke coming out by the exhaust manifold when started for the first time? i'm assuming it's the oily coating that was on the manifold and turbo burning off?


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k1 vr6* »_for those of you that already have this kit installed, was smoke coming out by the exhaust manifold when started for the first time? i'm assuming it's the oily coating that was on the manifold and turbo burning off?

Yeah........ but it stopped. 
I also had the reroute for the exhaust a little disconnected


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (2k1 vr6)*

Yes, mine smoked quite a bit. It's normal.
On a different note, the car that my kit was in was totalled yesterday, but 6 hours later I picked up another Corrado VR6, and the kit is going in it this Sunday. The motor was at 136,XXX, still running strong ALL STOCK, it's now going on a totally stock 140,XXX mile motor. My old tranny will be rebuilt, new 2nd and 3rd gear syncros and a Peloquin, once I pay the new car off. I JUST put a 6 puck with DD PP in 8 days prior







. Oh well, it will all go back in soon. Everyone drive safely, and if you need some Corrado parts, IM me, I have lots for sale







.
David


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

what do you guys make of this?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2730073
anyone had turbo seal problems?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Negrodamus)*

As you can see there, it seems like a lot of us have had that problem. my turbo will be coming out of the old car on Friday, and will be going into the new one Sunday. I will let you know if the seals are bad in mine at that point. Either way, its going in the car, because I will be upgrading some time early next spring.


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

I need some advice
I just picked up a kinetics stage one kit with the fueling kit(4"maf and 36lb injectors) for obd1 coilpack.
My car is Obd1 distributor.
I already picked up a obd1 distributor turbo chip from eip last summer and a rising rate fuel pressure regulator and i hve the head spacer too.
my question is do i intercool the corrada use the spacer and run the eip chip with high boost or do i switch from obd1 dist. to obd1 coilpack harness and run the kinectics kit a 6psi any help would be appriciated. i realise this quest may have already been asked but jesus who has time to read 90 pages.
thanks
Matt


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (2k1 vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2k1 vr6* »_for those of you that already have this kit installed, was smoke coming out by the exhaust manifold when started for the first time? i'm assuming it's the oily coating that was on the manifold and turbo burning off?

i'm guessing cosmolene


----------



## bwolfgti (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

sounds nice. I just ordered the stage 1 kit for my 95 gti on monday. Pulled the motor and tranny today. Fifth was out of my tranny so i figured i would do everything at once, turbo, tranny, clean engine bay, etc. Can't wait to get it done.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Negrodamus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Negrodamus* »_what do you guys make of this?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2730073
anyone had turbo seal problems?
 hmmm im running 22psi on this kit daily and zero problems i havent seen any smoke but next time i blow the doors off a ferrari ill slow down and ask if there was any smoke out of my exhaust


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Post up if you have one of your car








I went to Synapse on Sat to use his Dynapack. Wasn't completely satisfied with the results... Found out on the way home driving in the rain that my coilpack was garbage, misfiring like crazy.







So today i replaced it and dynoed again locally @ New Era. Looked a little better today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone who says that a Dynapack runs high is high








People were saying that at the dyno tonight







riiiiiight
Both are very accurate in my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








OBD1 36lb coilpack setup 

Synapse (Dynapack)
284hp 337ft.lbs
















New Era (Dynojet)
311hp 332ft.lbs


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

how much boost?


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

nice
what else do you have done....how much boost? 3" exhaust?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Negrodamus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Negrodamus* »_nice
what else do you have done....how much boost? 3" exhaust? 


15psi
A/W IC 
2.5" exhaust


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Throw a 3" on there Kevin, you'll probably see another 10-15whp over that 2.5"


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Throw a 3" on there Kevin, you'll probably see another 10-15whp over that 2.5"
 easily ... o and make it a side dump with no cat too







you might even see upwards of 40 whp gain ...........
less exhaust with this kit = mo powa








my exhaust is less than 28" long and @18 psi i hit 387 whp 369 wtq on a dyno dynamics load bearing dyno 
on my new motor and 22psi im hoping to hit the upper 430whp range 


_Modified by BlueVRT at 8:03 AM 8-21-2006_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ easily ... o and make it a side dump with no cat too







you might even see upwards of 40 whp gain ...........

it's a 2.5" mandrel bent, exhuast that dumps out the side








no cat, one small resonator, no muffler. and the wastegate is an open dump
3" is real tight with the syncro so i am going to stay with this


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_ my exhaust is less than 28" long and @18 psi i hit 387 whp 369 wtq 

28".......No fair your motor is in the back of you car..............That GTI is tight man......... I'm jealous










_Modified by VortechVeedub at 2:04 PM 8-21-2006_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_Installed a AEM Wideband today. At idle my car is reading 17.9 AF or leaner and when at cruising speed the same. When Im in it I get 12.6-13.0. Between shifts straight ritch. Partial throttle boost good numbers also. Engine braking lean again. I read Jeffs post but maybe misunderstood it.
Running no O2 sensors, OBDII
The wide band installed on the 3in DP.

I see about those same numbers... 30# C2 Software, open-loop, 3.0l 8.5:1 CR... Jeff said it's fine. 
Anyone else get a little bit of hesitation / bucking at real low partial-throttle? I'm wondering what my deal is.
-m


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Alright, after spending all weekend working on my car my Kinetic Stage 1 install is coming along nicely. Those exhaust manifold bolts were very hard to get off, and I spent _way_ more time (an entire afternoon) trying to get my oil filter housing off than I expected. 
That being said, I have a couple questions:
1. Did people find it necessary to use teflon tape or putty for the oil line fittings? 
2. If you're not willing to tap the manifold, where is the next best place to install a boost gauge? 
TIA guys. This has been a hell of an undertaking but I'm amazed at the progress and how well this kit was put together.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
1. Did people find it necessary to use teflon tape or putty for the oil line fittings? 
2. If you're not willing to tap the manifold, where is the next best place to install a boost gauge? 


you should use some sort of sealant on the lines. i used teflon tape, although some folks on here don't like the tape due to the possibility of it breaking up and getting sucked into the turbo/motor. 
as for the boost line, you could use the vac. line for the fuel preassure regulator, but i used the vac line that goes to the back of my gauge cluster. i have a corrado, so i am unsure if your car has the same line. it was really convenient though. 
if not, any vacuum line will do, just make sure it is a snug fit at all of the contact points. a boost leak is a bear to try to hunt down. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
I see about those same numbers... 30# C2 Software, open-loop, 3.0l 8.5:1 CR... Jeff said it's fine. 
Anyone else get a little bit of hesitation / bucking at real low partial-throttle? I'm wondering what my deal is.
-m

I get that SAME hesitation / buck at low-partial throttle. I talked to Jeff about that and he said that I needed to go in with vag com and adjust the Accel Fuel Trim. After a little playing with it, seems to be a little better.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Brett0712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett0712* »_I get that SAME hesitation / buck at low-partial throttle. I talked to Jeff about that and he said that I needed to go in with vag com and adjust the Accel Fuel Trim. After a little playing with it, seems to be a little better. 

my numbers afr #'s at idle are around 14.3-15.5 and in boost around 11.8-12.3 but somtimes..latly most of the time it goes straight to 10.0 on my AEM wideband..Im not sure whats up..I added the accel fuel trim and it helped the hesitation in the mid range rpms..Next I am upgrading my ignition system in hopes of solving the rich readings in boost ( think my spark is blowing out ) somtimes it feels like its missing underload...other times it feels smooth... but still reads 10.0 at WOT this the 42lber set up..we will see what happends once i install my new igniton set up..


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

I may never even get to my boost gauge due to my god damn A/C lines getting in the way of the Samco hose. We're trying to bend them out of the way to get enough clearance but still no go. Any hints for slipping that intake hose through without breaking the A/C hard lines? 







for any help.


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_ Any hints for slipping that intake hose through without breaking the A/C hard lines? 







for any help.
 
Bang them things with a hammer!........ don't be scared! .....


_Modified by VortechVeedub at 11:21 PM 8-22-2006_


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VortechVeedub* »_ 
Bang them things with a hammer!........ don't be scared! .....

_Modified by VortechVeedub at 11:21 PM 8-22-2006_

Dunno about that, I'm really scared of breaking that A/C line. I'm one of the few mk3s around here that still has functional A/C, and I'd like to keep it that way. Think we found a solution by wrapping the 2 hard lines with thick rubber and padding to prevent the Samco hose from tearing itself apart rubbing over time.
Now we're trying to figure out what bolt on the back of the block the metal tube that the MAF housing connects to goes. Those two thin hoses that came with the kit are confusing me too, but that might be because the exhaustion right now.
Time for a beer and then it's back at it.


----------



## VortechVeedub (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
Dunno about that, I'm really scared of breaking that A/C line. I'm one of the few mk3s around here that still has functional A/C, and I'd like to keep it that way. Think we found a solution by wrapping the 2 hard lines with thick rubber and padding to prevent the Samco hose from tearing itself apart rubbing over time.
Now we're trying to figure out what bolt on the back of the block the metal tube that the MAF housing connects to goes. Those two thin hoses that came with the kit are confusing me too, but that might be because the exhaustion right now.
Time for a beer and then it's back at it.

...but seriously I was able to bend my lines out of the way and provide a decent amount of clearance........... I haven't charged the AC yet so I can't tell if i cracked it but they don't look cracked....... 
I can't remember exactly but there is a bolt almost directly below the outlet for the PCV valve where the intake tube is suppose to bolt up to.........


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VortechVeedub* »_
...but seriously I was able to bend my lines out of the way and provide a decent amount of clearance........... I haven't charged the AC yet so I can't tell if i cracked it but they don't look cracked....... 
I can't remember exactly but there is a bolt almost directly below the outlet for the PCV valve where the intake tube is suppose to bolt up to......... 


same here..but what samco hoses do you havebear your A\C lines??


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (VortechVeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VortechVeedub* »_
I can't remember exactly but there is a bolt almost directly below the outlet for the PCV valve where the intake tube is suppose to bolt up to......... 

Got it. Actually my buddy did, but hey...we're a team, right?








Now we're just trying to figure out how to route the tiny tubes to the DV and why the one L-shaped hose is significantly longer than it seems like it should be.
God damn I want to finish this thing tonight, but I'm not sure if it's gonna happen...


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (magz0r)*

the L shaped tube is to be cut to fit, that's what i did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_the L shaped tube is to be cut to fit, that's what i did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Great, so I'm not going crazy. Thanks for the confirmation.
Realized last night around midnight that the hose that goes from the turbo to the TB is _very_ short. Short enough in fact that it doesn't fit on both the turbo and the TB with my turbo clocked the way it is, so we'll have to rip off the TB again and reclock the turbo to make it fit. Odd thing is everything appears fine (angle of the turbo, etc) so it's just that damn hose that's too short. Here's







to another 3 hours of work just to compensate for 1" of silicone hose. 
Thinking ahead, how did people run lines through their firewall for gauges? I couldn't see any obvious holes when we had everything torn apart. 
Total time spent so far is ~30 hrs (50+) man hrs since my buddy's helping). Anything that can go wrong does go wrong when I tend to work on my ride, but even I expected to be done by now. All you folks that finished in 15 hrs are either talented or real effin' lucky.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (magz0r)*

actual "work" time was about 10 hours. if i did another kit i am sure i could do it in about 8. the key is propper prep(ie pb blaster on bolts the night before the install) and putting the turbo and DP and WG on the manifold BEFORE dropping it into the car








as for the hose issue: 
are you talking about this piece.......

















if so, just clock the turbo so it is pushing the air directly away from the firewall ( as in "forward" ) and you should have no trouble. mine went on in a spap. 

oh, and here is what i meant about putting everything together befor the install...........








heck, i even had the oil line on it befor installing the whole assembly into the car. it was great, one of us took off the old pieces(manifolds etc.) while the other put the new stuff together(as seen in the pic above). then the two of us gently lifted, and lowered the assembly into the engine bay. it was really easy that way. 
i hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
i hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dude, a picture truly is worth a 1000 words. Thanks for posting that pic, if for nothing else so I can see how those skinny hoses route.
Unfortuatenly the turbo is already bolted _securely_ into place so without taking that manifold off we're going to have to hit all the bolts with an open ended wrench and watch our knuckles bleed. 
10 hours, I'm jealous. 12-10pm on Sat, 12pm-10pm Sun, 10am-9pm Mon, and 5 hrs after work yesterday. That's just how I work I guess. Measure 3x, cut once, then figure out why it still won't fit.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (magz0r)*

you should be able to clock the turbo while it is still on, just get some of these............








and as for the boost lines, let me see if i can find any other pics for ya..........
are you running an MBC, and do you already have the boost gauge? 

edit: sorry, i don't have more pics, but if you need help, hit me up. i can walk you through the boost lines in a matter of minutes. also, what type of car is thin going on? 


_Modified by mikemcnair at 3:05 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Ummmm.... in this picture, is the bosch diverter installed correctly? If so, then I've bene driving mine for a year installed wrong. Heh! How has everyone else installed theirs?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*

I've had mine both ways, didn't see a difference...
I swapped my turbo kit from my black car that was totalled to the new car this past Sunday in 6 hours, 23 minutes, from the frist turn of a wrench to firing it up. That includes swapping oil pans, pulling the stock mani's and downpipes, intake manifolds to swap injectors, installing chip, everything.... If it takes more than about 12-16 hours, then you did some stuff WAY wrong. Not trying to bash anyone, but this is an EASY 1/2 day project with 2 people. Oh, and I did this all my self too.


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

there's some inspiration








but how long did it take you the first time


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Negrodamus)*

About 10 hours, including having to use a dremel to cut the dp-cat bolts off, and wire in the split second tuner. It's a very easy kit to install...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

10-12 hrs the first install...is about right..I also did mine in about 6hrs on the 2nd kit install I did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
are you running an MBC, and do you already have the boost gauge? 

edit: sorry, i don't have more pics, but if you need help, hit me up. i can walk you through the boost lines in a matter of minutes. also, what type of car is thin going on? 
_Modified by mikemcnair at 3:05 PM 8-23-2006_

Yeah, those ratcheting deals are awesome. I picked up a cheap set at costco but they're a bit too thick to get into really cramped spots.
Not running a MBC since I'll just be running stage 1 unintercooled at the moment. 6lb spring should suit me fine until after I get my exhaust upgraded. Yes, I have a boost gauge already...picked up an Autometer vac/boost gauge for about $70.
I'd love a walk-through on the boost line when you have a chance, hit me up via PM. And it's going on a '98 GLX with 64K original miles.


----------



## redled_ (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (wootwoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wootwoot* »_the peloquin isnt all that expensive. what gets you is when you add labor into it, it starts to hurt a bit more then. getting an lsd installed is one of those things that makes you wish you were mechanically inclined

It's not hard. All the posts I found on here said "don't do it yourself unless you have a press and a million dollars worth of tools".
So I tore into it on my own. The only special tools I needed were two $20 gear pullers, 12 point bits ($10 for a set), and some steel and a grinder to make gear puller attachments the right size to press in/out bearings. Oh, and a dial indicator ($30) to check the diff preload.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (redled_)*

I plan on droping my tranny myself and taking it to shop to have my diff installed..that should save me a few hundred bucks easy rite there..


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Alright, at 2:30am this morning my buddy and I successfully fired up the Jetta! After realizing that 2 of the plug wires were crossed (still have no idea how that happened) and that the throttle body cable was unplugged, we fired her up and took her out for a test run. Had some celebratory







and passed out at 5am. Woke up at 9, fixed an exhaust leak (waste gate bolts were never tightened down) and have put about 75 miles on it today beating the piss out of the car. 
So far it's amazing. For some reason I'm only hitting 5psi but that may just be the ECU adjusting or something. It's quiter than I expected...with a 2 1/4" Magnaflow catback I'd get a nice growl previously whereas now it's more muted and subdued. My Spec stage 3 clutch holds perfectly, no slippage, and my 13lb flywheel is fine. Basically I feel like I have a whole new car. I seriously laughed a few times hitting on-ramps in 2nd at WOT.
My only real concern is oil pressure due to reading that cold starts can be brutal on this kit. I already ordered the oil restrictor adaptor for $14 and plan on putting that in next weekend. I'll be picking up an oil pressure gauge very soon too so I can keep an eye on things. Last thing I want is a blown seal on a turbo.
Next upgrade will probably be proper 2 1/2" or 3" turboback exhaust (3" downpipe is $400, which is a bit expensive) but that will have to wait until this fall or winter after I get a beater. 
Thanks for all the informative posts here fellas. I couldn't have done it without some of the pics and insight provided in this 91 page thread. I'm sure I'll be back with questions down the road. But for now I need some beer and I feel like driving to the liquor store in 2nd gear at 5000rpm.










_Modified by magz0r at 6:51 PM 8-26-2006_


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Make sure you have the proper equipment to remove a tranny. You will need to have a way to have the car suspended properly. A good jack to hold the engine, and a good jack to support the tranny while you're taking it out. Don't forget to buy NEW bolts for installing the tranny.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_Make sure you have the proper equipment to remove a tranny. You will need to have a way to have the car suspended properly. A good jack to hold the engine, and a good jack to support the tranny while you're taking it out. Don't forget to buy NEW bolts for installing the tranny.

all you need is a floor jack and jack stands, which you should already have if you plan on doing anything on your car. The only 'special' tool required is an 8mm tripple square driver. Get the ones that NAPA sells, they last the longest, buy two just incase.
Take note of what bell housing bolts come out of what holes, some are longer then others and the wrong one in the wrong hole can puncture a coolant passage on your block.
First time I pulled my trans it took almost a full 8 hours and that was just to remove it. Now I can remove and reinstall in about two hours give or take. some guys can do it in under 1 hour! Get used to pulling your tranny, if you own a VRT its common thing


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*

I don't know, maybe the MKIII is different than the MKIV. But with my car you need two jackstands; one to hold the engine in place when you remove the dogbone mount and tranny side mount, and one to assist in removing the tranny. The easiest way to do it is to have a setup that allows you to have the engine held in place from the top of the car via a crossbar.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Two quick questions:
1. Are people still unplugging their O2 sensors? I realize they used to have to in order to maintain a proper A/F ratio and would end up with CELs, but is that still necessary? When I called Kinetic last week with a flury of questions I thought they said it wasn't necessary to unplug the upper O2 sensor anymore, but I may have misheard them. I PM'd Jeff Atwood but haven't gotten a response yet.
2. Does anyone else offer a 3" DP made for our cars (specifically with external wastegates)? Kinetic's quoted me $400 on the phone for theirs, but I see ATP sells a 3" 12v VR6 DP that supposedly hooks up to an external wastegate flange for $225 but I don't see how that fits properly.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (magz0r)*

http://20squared.com/kdownpipe.htm
3" downpipe. you will have to have a small pipe welded on to re-route your wg though, our you can just dump it


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_http://20squared.com/kdownpipe.htm
3" downpipe. you will have to have a small pipe welded on to re-route your wg though, our you can just dump it









That's pretty crappy because on their site they say it's a direct bolt on for the kinetic kit.


----------



## 2k1 vr6 (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*



magz0r said:


> Two quick questions:
> 1. Are people still unplugging their O2 sensors? I realize they used to have to in order to maintain a proper A/F ratio and would end up with CELs, but is that still necessary? When I called Kinetic last week with a flury of questions I thought they said it wasn't necessary to unplug the upper O2 sensor anymore, but I may have misheard them. I PM'd Jeff Atwood but haven't gotten a response yet.
> QUOTE]
> for our mk4 cars they say we should run the o2 sensors on first and see if the CEL comes on. if it does then try to disconnect it. my CEL is on, i'm gonna try and unplug it and see if it goes off.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Suppose I should reply to my own question. Jeff Atwood wrote back and said that it hasn't been necessary to unplug the O2 sensor on OBD2 mk3s since April. FYI.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Not trying to flood the thread or anything, but after ripping around again in my car tonight 
(about 150 miles total on the kit) I got a CEL and got the following codes in VAG-COM (sorry, had to write them down due to the laptop battery dying):
17952 (p1544) - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actualtor: Signal Too Large
16505 (p0121) - Throttle Position Sensor: Implausible Signal
17536 (p1128) - Long Term Fuel Trim, Bank 1 System Too Lean
Anybody else had this problem? From what I've seen it's indicitive of a bad/dirty MAF and/or a speed sensor on its way out. The latter scares me since apparently your can can die while driving if the sensor takes a dive. 
Thoughts? Any help is appreciated.
TIA.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Not trying to flood the thread or anything, but after ripping around again in my car tonight 
(about 150 miles total on the kit) I got a CEL and got the following codes in VAG-COM (sorry, had to write them down due to the laptop battery dying):
17952 (p1544) - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actualtor: Signal Too Large
16505 (p0121) - Throttle Position Sensor: Implausible Signal
17536 (p1128) - Long Term Fuel Trim, Bank 1 System Too Lean
Anybody else had this problem? From what I've seen it's indicitive of a bad/dirty MAF and/or a speed sensor on its way out. The latter scares me since apparently your can can die while driving if the sensor takes a dive. 
Thoughts? Any help is appreciated.
TIA. 
 I have been running my kit for over a year n a half and have never seen or heard of those codes coming up .....


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

my tb crapped out on me and i got the first two codes you listed... I fixed that though.
Then i occasionaly get the p1128 code. Actaully i get it quite often. I cant seem to figure out whats causing it though. I have pulled the injectors and re-seated them to assure myself they werent leaking vacum. I cant seem to figure it out.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (Brett0712)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brett0712* »_my tb crapped out on me and i got the first two codes you listed... I fixed that though.
Then i occasionaly get the p1128 code. Actaully i get it quite often. I cant seem to figure out whats causing it though. I have pulled the injectors and re-seated them to assure myself they werent leaking vacum. I cant seem to figure it out.









Good to know, thanks.
I ripped my MAF out after work and gave it a good alcohol rinse. So far no CEL. I'm about to go for a run and see what happens. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (magz0r)*

BVH should help with breathing right? Just like to hear anyone that went this way. Or just go log mani and deal with breathing through a straw?
Yeah poor way to word it. Is the money worth the power results?


_Modified by DrunkenMunkey at 10:05 PM 9-1-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_BVH should help with breathing right? Just like to hear anyone that went this way. Or just go log mani and deal with breathing through a straw?

thats a silly question ..ofcourse a bvh is going to help with breathing..


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Bump. Just ordered a 24x12x3 core bar and plate intercooler (32" overall length), and one of the ebay piping kits like vdubsolo used. Should be here in 3-5 days, can't wait to get this thing intercooled and see what 10psi feels like!!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Bump. Just ordered a 24x12x3 core bar and plate intercooler (32" overall length), and one of the ebay piping kits like vdubsolo used. Should be here in 3-5 days, can't wait to get this thing intercooled and see what 10psi feels like!!!









Its gonna make a big diffrence, you will wonder why you waited so long to do it! trust me...Key mod rite there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_ and see what 10psi feels like!!!









that's easy, just crank up the MBC, and have fun. you can do it non intercooled, just don't go beyond the 9-10 psi mark. i am running it, and it flyss!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i run 9psi as it is. i had it at 10 once for one 2-4 pull, and it wasn't any faster at all, it was pulling a lot of timing. but all my parts will be here by tuesday. So when it comes, I will mount the core and start piping one night, and finish it the next. I can't wait.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*EGR Valve OBD1*

Install Question:
I have an OBD1 VR6 with an EGR Valve. One EGR hardline runs to the Intake Manifold and the other usually runs to the OEM exhaust Manifold.
After installing the Kinetic Exhaust Manifold, there is now no place to install the EGR exhaust line into the Kinetic Exhaust Manifold.
Anybody else run into this Problem? How did you Remedy it?


----------



## RadoV6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: EGR Valve OBD1 (A2brb)*

Go to a hardware store that sells stuff for plumbing and look for a nut to block your intake fitting. I don't remeber what size it was, but that's what I did.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*MAF Sensor install issue...*

I have a 95' Jetta OBD1 Coilpack ECU BM code with the OBD1 C2 software installed. 
I have a 93' Corrado SLC harness used in my A2 VR6 swap. 
I went to install my Corrado MAF Sensor into the C2 MAF housing and realized I couldn't use it. So I found a Mk3 Sensor but now the MAF sensor connector is different and has an extra wire that you described above...
Has anybody spliced in the Mk3 MAF Sensor connector to the Corrado wiring and left out the extra black wire that the Mk3 MAF sensor connector did not have?????
Please don't tell me that I have to run a Mk3 OBD1 harness just for the MAF sensor











_Modified by A2brb at 12:29 AM 9-10-2006_


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (A2brb)*

Well, it all depends on a few things. Is your Corrado wiring harness from a coilpack or distributor car?? If it's distributor, you need the MK3 OBD1 harness. If it's coilpack, IM brilliantyellowg60, he used a mk3 maf and ECU on his corrado harness. I'm sure he wouldn't mind helping you out.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Well, it all depends on a few things. Is your Corrado wiring harness from a coilpack or distributor car?? If it's distributor, you need the MK3 OBD1 harness. If it's coilpack, IM brilliantyellowg60, he used a mk3 maf and ECU on his corrado harness. I'm sure he wouldn't mind helping you out.

Update: 
My wiring is in fact from an OBD1 Coilpack Corrado.
Brilliantyellowg60 said the he had the same setup that I have and just spliced in the MAF connector from the Mk3 OBD1 Coilpack wiring. Now all I have to do is find that connector from a harness....
Thanks brilliantyellowg60! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I thought I had to rewire the car to accomodate the C2 Maf...


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (A2brb)*

how much psi are people running with the 36lb injectors on the obd1, or just 36lb in general? I am going to pick out a new spring and I knew we could run more psi than the 30lb crowd. 10psi spring?
Thanks


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (vdubspeed88)*

With the 36lb injectors, other setups show that 10psi is perfectly workable. However, if you don't already have one, an intercooler may be a wise investment at that boost pressure.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (dmiller9254)*

just installed one.
thanks


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (dmiller9254)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmiller9254* »_With the 36lb injectors, other setups show that 10psi is perfectly workable. However, if you don't already have one, an intercooler may be a wise investment at that boost pressure.

i am runnig 10 psi (nonintercooled) on 30 LB inj's and it is still rich under a load. so i am putting Methanol injection in this week and will try for 1-3 PSI more. should be good for ~280 whp, that's what the 30 LB injectors will handle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
i am runnig 10 psi (nonintercooled) on 30 LB inj's and it is still rich under a load. so i am putting Methanol injection in this week and will try for* 1-3 PSI more*. should be good for ~280 whp, that's what the 30 LB injectors will handle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I don't think so homie.. Ask Jeff if you will run out of MAF 'limits' !! I don't think the MAF can read over ~10 psi worth of air flow (translate in to gm/s or voltage)


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_
I don't think so homie.. Ask Jeff if you will run out of MAF 'limits' !! I don't think the MAF can read over ~10 psi worth of air flow (translate in to gm/s or voltage) 

fo realz??? dang boo. 
when i was originally talking with him, he felt 280 was an attainiable goal with the goodies i have/had.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (mikemcnair)*

no you fail to understand me..
the HP is not the one I am questioning. It's the air flow that the MAF can read before maxing out.
Picture a MAF that goes up to 5V (full scale) - now assume this MAF can support 8 psi of boost before maxing out. So what will it read at 8 psi 
8 psi = 5V
10 psi = 5V
15 psi = 5V
So you can increase boost, but the mapping over 8 psi will be OFF !! 
Your next non ghetto solution (besides using MAF clamp, etc) would be to use a BIGGER MAF + properly matched injectors
Meth is good .. most likely at the same boost pressure, you will make more HP coz of the cooling effects.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_no you fail to understand me..
the HP is not the one I am questioning. It's the air flow that the MAF can read before maxing out.
Picture a MAF that goes up to 5V (full scale) - now assume this MAF can support 8 psi of boost before maxing out. So what will it read at 8 psi 
8 psi = 5V
10 psi = 5V
15 psi = 5V
So you can increase boost, but the mapping over 8 psi will be OFF !! 
Your next non ghetto solution (besides using MAF clamp, etc) would be to use a BIGGER MAF + properly matched injectors
Meth is good .. most likely at the same boost pressure, you will make more HP coz of the cooling effects.










understood. however, i talked to Jeff from C2 this morning, and he feels the MAF and inj will be able to keep up with my plans. so for now, i should be good. bu thanks for your insight, because i never looked at it like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hey, you going to H2O?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (mikemcnair)*

So installed the boost controller today, .5 bar is feeling good. Tommorow I will turn it up to .7 boost and hopefully be able to test it on a clear patch of road.







It does kind of feel weird as it comes off the spring and before full boost, a little hesitent.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (vdubspeed88)*

Can somebody tell me where this vacuum line runs to???











_Modified by A2brb at 1:10 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (A2brb)*









It's the blue one that's on the right w/ the last tee. 
-m


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

quick question, anyone get a puff of smoke out of the exhaust on start up.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_quick question, anyone get a puff of smoke out of the exhaust on start up.

yep every time


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

so I replaced my coilpack as it decided to puke when I turned up the boost. Now it is amazing, so quick. I walked my friends big turbo 1.8t gti(which I also built).


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_so I replaced my coilpack as it decided to puke when I turned up the boost. Now it is amazing, so quick. I walked my friends big turbo 1.8t gti(which I also built).









mine did the same thing








got a German made one @ Pep boys for $200


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i am runnig 10 psi (nonintercooled) on 30 LB inj's and it is still rich under a load. so i am putting Methanol injection in this week and will try for 1-3 PSI more. should be good for ~280 whp, that's what the 30 LB injectors will handle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'd bet you can do this. I'm at 9.5PSI on the 30lb injectors using C2 software (wiht no intercooler) and put down 267WHP. AFR was nice and rich for most of the rev range and a teeny bit leaner at the top end. I'd say go for it.. Just get the best pump gas you can. I had to use Sunoco 94.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_
I'd bet you can do this. I'm at 9.5PSI on the 30lb injectors using C2 software (wiht no intercooler) and put down 267WHP. AFR was nice and rich for most of the rev range and a teeny bit leaner at the top end. I'd say go for it.. Just get the best pump gas you can. I had to use Sunoco 94.

Nice Numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What's your setup other than C2 fueling as in turbo, exhaust, cams etc? I'm considering the Kinetic stage 1 with C2 software, stock MAF and 30lb. injectors after my rebuild this winter.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (slc92)*

steve, i have the exact set up you are talking about, let's get together so you can go for a ride, heck, you can drive it if you want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps, dyno tomorrow!!!


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (mikemcnair)*

Sounds good Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Be sure to post up that dyno. Real curious to see what you put down. Everything stock other than the Kinetic kit? What exhaust are you running?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Sounds good Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Be sure to post up that dyno. Real curious to see what you put down. Everything stock other than the Kinetic kit? What exhaust are you running?

2.5 DP to a 3" catless with a magnaflow muffler. that's it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (fastslc)*


_Quote »_would be to use a BIGGER MAF + properly matched injectors

I don't remember hearing about the need for a bigger MAF to run more boost? The 42lb setup still uses the same MAF, no?


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Nice Numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What's your setup other than C2 fueling as in turbo, exhaust, cams etc? I'm considering the Kinetic stage 1 with C2 software, stock MAF and 30lb. injectors after my rebuild this winter. 

All kinetic stock parts (including 2.5" downpipe). 9.5 LB spring, Motor converted to OBDII. 3.0" straight pipe exhaust to a SINGLE magnaflow 3.0" muffler. (Not even that loud!)


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (SlowCorrado)*

You are running way too lean, careful.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_You are running way too lean, careful.

Nah,...
Likley tail pipe mounted dyno afr sensor. (tends to read a bit leaner)
There is not enough power to be 'super' concerned.
i.e. if this were over 400whp I'd like to see ~12.0
Nice numbers, clean dyno pull. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (Jefnes3)*

yeah C2 fueling can't be wrong, forgot that








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jeff


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (VR6rocks)*

ok, here's the skinny.....
did 4 pulls, best was *264.4whp and 239.9wtq*
not bad considering nonintercooled,* no methanol*, and only *9.1 *psi of boost. 
heat soak showed up during the tests, but each test went to a higher rpm, so you don't notice it. 
once the methanol leak is fixed, i will do another one. 
current set up....
t3/to4e (kinetic/turbonetics)
kinetic manifold
30# inj
C2 software
NO INTERCOOLER
3" catless exhaust with (only) a magnaflo muffler
9.1 psi with MBC

i will post up the sheets in a little bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

Im having boost issues with my vr turbo kinetic stg.2 fmic. car run strong through all the gears at 6psi, however 7+ it doesn't run well at all. It sputters as soon as I put my foot through the floor...any suggestions.
Here are my engine mods:
CAT 263 cams
schrick v springs
pulleys
flywheel
2.5 turbo back no cat magnaflow


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_Im having boost issues with my vr turbo kinetic stg.2 fmic. car run strong through all the gears at 6psi, however 7+ it doesn't run well at all. It sputters as soon as I put my foot through the floor...any suggestions.
Here are my engine mods:
CAT 263 cams
schrick v springs
pulleys
flywheel
2.5 turbo back no cat magnaflow


what software???


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

c2 stage 2 program. the one that came with the stg 2 kit


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CAR ON THE DYNO BACK IN FEB. CAR WAS RUNNING CRAPPY 5PSI, 218HP, 221TQ , IT FEELS ALOT BETTER NOW, FIXED VAC LINES, NO CAT, GAPPED PLUGS, UNPLUGGED 02 SENSOR AT CAT.http://s91.photobucket.com/albums/k306/danielvr6t/th_CanonPics149.jpg


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

http://s91.photobucket.com/alb...9.jpg


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_c2 stage 2 program. the one that came with the stg 2 kit

sounds like you are flooding the poop out of it, crank it up!!!!
if you have 42 lb inj, and are falling on your face when you step on it, and are only running 6-7psi, my guess is too much fuel. do you have a wideband?


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

FIRST TIMER POSTING PICS. SORRY HERE GOES AGAIN.
http://i91.photobucket.com/alb...9.jpg


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_FIRST TIMER POSTING PICS. SORRY HERE GOES AGAIN.
http://i91.photobucket.com/alb...9.jpg

here ya go......


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks, yeah that might be the prob. i dont know what a wideband is so i prob dont have one. what do i do.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_Im having boost issues with my vr turbo kinetic stg.2 fmic. car run strong through all the gears at 6psi, however 7+ it doesn't run well at all. It sputters as soon as I put my foot through the floor...any suggestions.
Here are my engine mods:
CAT 263 cams
schrick v springs
pulleys
flywheel
2.5 turbo back no cat magnaflow


My does the EXACT same thing...however I have no other engine mods (that I'm aware of) other than the T and I'm on stage 1 software. It's pissing me off. It doesn't matter the outside temps because it'll do it at 55. I thought it was pulling timing...but even with the cooler outside temps it's the same when compared to 90.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

search for a wideband in the archives


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I know I need a wideband. For now I am installing a 10psi spring cause mbc's spike and I don't want to be hitting 13psi in 4th and 5th yet its too lean. Oh and vrt's own modded ss trailblazers and modded c6 corvettes







.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_ It sputters as soon as I put my foot through the floor...any suggestions.



The 42# tune has specific instructions for transient fueling conditions.
i.e. when opening tb or as turbo is spooling.
The Kinetic guys are aware (or they should be).
Hook up vag-com:
add accel fuel trim by adjusting adaptation channel 02: 
set value to ~150. Tune as required. (use wideband to optimize)

Something ~easy to test.

-Jeff


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: MAF Sensor install issue... (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_You are running way too lean, careful.
 errr okay the air fuel is almost ideal . keep going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

jeff i didnt get to talk to you much at h20 . but later this winter im gonna need some custom software programing . i'm planning on using 62 lb injectors and a garrett GT4088 - 703457-2 ball bearing turbo .
at waterfest you said " how high do you wanna go ??? " .
well id like to run around 26-28 psi . and put down in the neighborhood of 550 - 600 whp 
current setup is stage 2 ala C2 style .
im putting down 417 whp 394 ftlbs tq at 19 psi 
is this acheivable ??? 
ps id like to stay on a 93 octane pump gas program as well


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

^^^ You are retarded - oh wait you are RWD ! nevermind








600 hp on stock management.. that would be a first ! dang


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_jeff i didnt get to talk to you much at h20 . but later this winter im gonna need some custom software programing . i'm planning on using 62 lb injectors and a garrett GT4088 - 703457-2 ball bearing turbo .
at waterfest you said " how high do you wanna go ??? " .
well id like to run around 26-28 psi . and put down in the neighborhood of 550 - 600 whp 
current setup is stage 2 ala C2 style .
im putting down 417 whp 394 ftlbs tq at 19 psi 
is this acheivable ??? 
ps id like to stay on a 93 octane pump gas program as well 

was that whole for sale thread and the SOLD!!!! a big joke then?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_
600 hp on stock management.. that would be a first ! dang 

You'll likely see some mk4 12v cars get there first.









-Jeff


----------



## dmiller9254 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

_Modified by dmiller9254 at 10:14 AM 10-3-2006_


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking at the above dyno chart brought a question to mind...that guy's running the 2.5" downpipe -> 3" catless exhaust to a single muffler. If the 3" downpipe was swapped on to open up the bottleneck, what kind of gains would he expect?
TIA.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Looking at the above dyno chart brought a question to mind...that guy's running the 2.5" downpipe -> 3" catless exhaust to a single muffler. If the 3" downpipe was swapped on to open up the bottleneck, what kind of gains would he expect?
TIA.









i am running all 2.5" exhaust and downpipe and i put down 311whp


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Looking at the above dyno chart brought a question to mind...that guy's running the 2.5" downpipe -> 3" catless exhaust to a single muffler. If the 3" downpipe was swapped on to open up the bottleneck, what kind of gains would he expect?
TIA.









My guess is that the gains would not justify the cost of the new downpipe unless you also upped the boost even higher!
I know there is a big ongoing debate regarding 2.5" vs 3" downpipe. A 3" is less restrictive and will yield quicker spool up so yes it is better... but until you're at 300whp or so, I think money is better spent elsewhere.
If you're building a setup from scratch and planning 300whp+ from the onset, then a 3" downpipe makes sense.


_Modified by phatvw at 12:29 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
i am running all 2.5" exhaust and downpipe and i put down 311whp 

i bet you could get a SOLID *20 WHP *from a full 3" catless exhaust, maybe more.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_
current setup is stage 2 ala C2 style .
im putting down 417 whp 394 ftlbs tq at 19 psi 


417whp ? i thought u put down 380whp at like 18-19psi..Did you up the boost..or do water injection??


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
417whp ? i thought u put down 380whp at like 18-19psi..Did you up the boost..or do water injection??
 new tighter block the old motor had bad rings and pistons as well as bearings . amazing how much more a tighter motor can deliver


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_
was that whole for sale thread and the SOLD!!!! a big joke then?








 no joke just alot of strokers in the world but i gues its a blessing in disguise . a sign from baby jeasus himself saying to keep it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

how many miles on the old motor?


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

just ordered the stage 1 kit with head gasket today for my 3L gti








cant wait
any tips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_just ordered the stage 1 kit with head gasket today for my 3L gti








cant wait
any tips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Intercool it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or buy a devils own water\meth injection kit for a hell of a lot cheaper than an IC to keep your air intake temps down..there is a group buy on the water kits for under 200 shipped..check it out http://www.dubzentrum.com/foru...=1051 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 12:43 AM 10-5-2006_


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_how many miles on the old motor?

130k


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
or buy a devils own water\meth injection kit for a hell of a lot cheaper than an IC to keep your air intake temps down..
_Modified by Vdubsolo at 12:43 AM 10-5-2006_

anyone running this set-up with the stage 1 kit?
if i got this what psi would i be safe too with no ic


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_
anyone running this set-up with the stage 1 kit?
if i got this what psi would i be safe too with no ic

10psi max..the injectors dont go much futher than 10lbs..I have the DO kit but is not installed due to a fuel issue iv been having..I would defintly buy the water injectio kit if you are not running an intercooler..it should help with the heatsoak big time!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_
130k 

really amazed that you gained almost 40whp from a re-build..good stuff..I think i might build a low CR motor with in the year..
Did u build a 2.8l and space it out?? or did you build a low CR (what ratio) motor with pistions an all?


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Have you installed the "devils own" WI kit on a VRT? Where did you place the injector? Power gains?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

just a frsh motor with a spacer ... the old motor was soo pooor its not funny ...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Did it smoke? and were your plugs wet by any chance?


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

smoke . crappy rings . bad wrist pins causing piston slap . beat rod bearings crank bearings and the head was a lil ..... new motor is like BRAND new EVERYTHING in it is fresh clean , and the new head is rebuilt with all tolerances set for boost . as well as a lil pnp


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueVRT* »_smoke . crappy rings . bad wrist pins causing piston slap . beat rod bearings crank bearings and the head was a lil ..... new motor is like BRAND new EVERYTHING in it is fresh clean , and the new head is rebuilt with all tolerances set for boost . as well as a lil pnp 

Ahhh I bet some of that headwork accounts for some of that 417whp..







Let me ask you this...I remeber you running the satge 1 kinetic kit for a while..how long did u run the motor boosted while it was in bad shape?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

12.6 @ 109mph


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

i have a question about exhaust.
if i upgrade to a full 3" from downpipe back what gains would there be over stock exhaust? anyone have dyno numbers of the differences?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Silverfire)*

When I talked with Shawn during my visit to Kinetic, he mentioned that a full 3" exhaust can give 15hp+ over OEM on stage 1. For higher boost you get even more benefit. He also said that in most cases, the 3" downpipe does not really begin to pay off until you're past 300hp and that 2.5" is fine.


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Ahhh I bet some of that headwork accounts for some of that 417whp..







Let me ask you this...I remeber you running the satge 1 kinetic kit for a while..how long did u run the motor boosted while it was in bad shape?
 i ran stage 1 9psi intercooled on the motor from 87 k to 115+ k , then 18 psi awic ss head spacer stage 2 fueling and c2 quickflow till 130 ish when the motor made bad bang bang noises


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_When I talked with Shawn during my visit to Kinetic, he mentioned that a full 3" exhaust can give 15hp+ over OEM on stage 1. For higher boost you get even more benefit. He also said that in most cases, the 3" downpipe does not really begin to pay off until you're past 300hp and that 2.5" is fine.

thx
looks like its worth it for sure then
found a custom 3" exhaust for a decent price so gona order it up


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

Quick question. I need to replace my head gasket so I am going to the 8.5:1 spacer. However, I do not have the cash to get the chip and 42# injectors by this weekend for when the spacer is coming in. I am not raising the boost up at all. *Is it ok to run with the lower compression head gasket spacer with the STG I software?*


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Quick question. I need to replace my head gasket so I am going to the 8.5:1 spacer. However, I do not have the cash to get the chip and 42# injectors by this weekend for when the spacer is coming in. I am not raising the boost up at all. *Is it ok to run with the lower compression head gasket spacer with the STG I software?* 

You might make a little less power and lower fuel economy since there is less compression, but aside from that I don't see how it could actually hurt anything...


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_Quick question. I need to replace my head gasket so I am going to the 8.5:1 spacer. However, I do not have the cash to get the chip and 42# injectors by this weekend for when the spacer is coming in. I am not raising the boost up at all. *Is it ok to run with the lower compression head gasket spacer with the STG I software?* 
 it will be fine ... like stated you may loose a lil juice but not much . o and plese make sure you use some arp head studs


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

what are the fueling options for ob1 vr6s that want to run a lot more boost? The c2 42# chip is for obd2.


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

As I understand it, you will need to use Stand-Alone to rock the 42# Injectors.http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I purchased the stage II kit for my OBDI VR. It came with the 30# injectors, so my next step will be to purchase the 42# injectors and source a good stand-alone FM solution. (I did the head spacer/ARP Head Studs while the engine was out) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anyone out there running a stage 3 on OBDI? Any recommendations/thoughts/comments?

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_what are the fueling options for ob1 vr6s that want to run a lot more boost? The c2 42# chip is for obd2.


----------



## g6dluva (Dec 5, 2004)

*Kinetic stage 2 kit*

What kind of boost/hp are you getting out of your Stage 2 VRT kit?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic stage 2 kit (g6dluva)*

You can get 300whp with the satge 1 fueling..dont look at the "stage 1,2,3 crap" the stages stuff is BS IMO..U have a turbo vr with an intercooler..The 30's are more than enough to fuel your set up..crank it up to 10lbs..install a windeband and 3inch exhaust and monitor the wideband..Since u did the spacer u might be able to run like 12psi ..but u will need to wideband to make sure your AFR is with in a safe margin..Rock the #30's for the time being..while u save up for a standalone managment.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (g6dluva)*

obd1 dizzy/coilpack has 42 lb/hr injectors program - ask C2 !


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Calling Kinetic!!
Please put together the following:
GT3540R Upgrade Kit
Not asking too much, just the turbo + hardware kit (ie. oil fitting, coolant fittings, etc...) Basic essentials to run the GT35R with elements of Kinetic kit (basically the exhaust manifold) 
A nice 3" DP to go along with this proposed upgrade kit would also be nice. 
People to supply their own Intercooler, 4" 90deg. elbow for the intake, etc...
Anyhow, if Kinetic is ever going to further develop the original VRT kit, I think most of the guys have had their fun with the current turbo and those that want to go bigger are definitely into the GT35/40R!! (At least I am, and probably Vdubsolo)










_Modified by UberMike at 4:57 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic stage 2 kit (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_You can get 300whp with the satge 1 fueling..dont look at the "stage 1,2,3 crap" the stages stuff is BS IMO..U have a turbo vr with an intercooler..The 30's are more than enough to fuel your set up..crank it up to 10lbs..install a windeband and 3inch exhaust and monitor the wideband..Since u did the spacer u might be able to run like 12psi ..but u will need to wideband to make sure your AFR is with in a safe margin..Rock the #30's for the time being..while u save up for a standalone managment.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What are you considering safe numbers? 
Abbot


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*

other companies make these parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic stage 2 kit (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_
What are you considering safe numbers? 
Abbot

mid to high 12's ..c2's chips are tuned to run an AFR of low 12's and that is a little rich ..mainly to be on the safe side..I think you will be alright with high 12's and possibly low 13's but anything higher (leaner) than that is pushing it..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Calling Kinetic!!
Please put together the following:
GT3540R Upgrade Kit
Not asking too much, just the turbo + hardware kit (ie. oil fitting, coolant fittings, etc...) Basic essentials to run the GT35R with elements of Kinetic kit (basically the exhaust manifold) 
A nice 3" DP to go along with this proposed upgrade kit would also be nice. 
People to supply their own Intercooler, 4" 90deg. elbow for the intake, etc...
Anyhow, if Kinetic is ever going to further develop the original VRT kit, I think most of the guys have had their fun with the current turbo and those that want to go bigger are definitely into the GT35/40R!! (At least I am, and probably Vdubsolo)









_Modified by UberMike at 4:57 PM 10-11-2006_

Well when the companys dont make the parts you want..then its time to take matters in to your own hands and make them yourself or have them made







And your corrent on me wanting a bigger turbo..I think the gt35/40r might be a little big for my needs..but I defintly wana up the turbo to a T4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_other companies make these parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.pagparts.com
http://www.atpturbo.com
etc etc...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Nobody makes a 3inch DP that will fit a BT kinetic kit..


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Nobody makes a 3inch DP that will fit a BT kinetic kit..

so find a friend with a welder


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

durability question...i'm leaning way towards turbo for FI now








what is the 'life expectancy' for these parts, as far as the wastegate, turbo, diverter valve, etc....what kind of maintaince is necessary? Is there a certain amount of mileage where they'd need to be replaced?


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Nobody makes a 3inch DP that will fit a BT kinetic kit..

you didn't look hard enough
http://www.20squared.com/kdownpipe.htm


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_so find a friend with a welder

I did..and we made this
















I was just stating that no company makes a 3inch exhiuast for a BT kinetic kit...20sqd makes one for the t3\t4..but thats it ..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (seank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seank* »_you didn't look hard enough
http://www.20squared.com/kdownpipe.htm 

Neither did you...I said BT as in Big Turbo..the 20sqd DP is for the t3\t4


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_durability question...i'm leaning way towards turbo for FI now








what is the 'life expectancy' for these parts, as far as the wastegate, turbo, diverter valve, etc....what kind of maintaince is necessary? Is there a certain amount of mileage where they'd need to be replaced? 









You have been leaning towards the turbo for over a year now







Make it happen! Life expectancy for the parts besides the turbo should be forever..The DV needs to be re-greased every 2k (asuming u have an aftermarket metal DV) for maximun life. the wastegate wont break..Its less than likly.. The turbo can last you 50k + if u dont boost it high and do your oil changes when due..
If your gonna buy the Kinetic kit..you dont have to worry about the parts suppl;ied in the kit craping out on you..the kit comes with top of the line parts..(the turbo is rotomaster, No longer Garrett







But the besides that everything else is quality


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

sorry missed that


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (seank)*

obd1 36lb on mine not 30lb. I am probably a little less than 300whp now but I want 350whp+


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

im currently saving up for the stage 1 kit for my mk2 vr. Anyone have ths kit, and any feedback on heat soak since the kit has no intercooler? any suggestions on good intercooler options to fit an mk2 with big bumpers and minimal bumper-hackage?
Also at the moment, my car is set up all motor, with mk4 headgasket and shrick 268 cams with tt heavy duty springs. I will be going with stock valve springs and dsr 256 cams, but is it really necessary to replace the headgasket (stage one onle running 9psi, but again, non-intercooled so i dont know if its safe to do so)
I really dont want to have to replace the headgasket, since it requires a lot of work, and ive never done this kind of work before (im pretty handy so im sure with a bentley, the right tools, and some time, i could figure it out if i have to)


----------



## jron (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_You have been leaning towards the turbo for over a year now







Make it happen! Life expectancy for the parts besides the turbo should be forever..The DV needs to be re-greased every 2k (asuming u have an aftermarket metal DV) for maximun life. the wastegate wont break..Its less than likly.. The turbo can last you 50k + if u dont boost it high and do your oil changes when due..

sticking with the 'stock' DV that comes with the kit, what's the maintenance on that?
i really, really don't plan on boosting beyond 7-8 psi. promise








the car is quick enough for me as is. 
stg 1/wideband/vag-com/boost gauge/3" exhaust egt gauge/intercooler and i'm done.


_Modified by JRon24 at 12:03 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (JRon24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRon24* »_
sticking with the 'stock' DV that comes with the kit, what's the maintenance on that?
i really, really don't plan on boosting beyond 7-8 psi. promise








the car is quick enough for me as is. 
stg 1/wideband/vag-com/boost gauge/3" exhaust egt gauge/intercooler and i'm done.

_Modified by JRon24 at 12:03 AM 10-20-2006_

Should be nice..should put u around 280whp..


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (VW_IS_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_IS_life* »_im currently saving up for the stage 1 kit for my mk2 vr. Anyone have ths kit, and any feedback on heat soak since the kit has no intercooler? any suggestions on good intercooler options to fit an mk2 with big bumpers and minimal bumper-hackage?
Also at the moment, my car is set up all motor, with mk4 headgasket and shrick 268 cams with tt heavy duty springs. I will be going with stock valve springs and dsr 256 cams, but is it really necessary to replace the headgasket (stage one onle running 9psi, but again, non-intercooled so i dont know if its safe to do so)
I really dont want to have to replace the headgasket, since it requires a lot of work, and ive never done this kind of work before (im pretty handy so im sure with a bentley, the right tools, and some time, i could figure it out if i have to)

There is no way around trimming the Mk2 big bumper a little to fit an efficient FMIC. It can be done tastefully if you take your time. I bought the standard ATP intercooler. You could go Air to Water and not have to mess with fitting it into the bumper. Cick my signature to see what I used...It's on the 6th page.


_Modified by A2brb at 8:52 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Hey guys I need some suggestions...
Sometimes at WOT the car feels like it's being held back for a couple thousand rpms...then all of a sudden it will accelerate like normal (doesn't feel like clutch because the car is accelerating during this time, but just slower than normal under boost). I have to ease into the throttle to not have this happen. Any thoughts?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Hey guys I need some suggestions...
Sometimes at WOT the car feels like it's being held back for a couple thousand rpms...then all of a sudden it will accelerate like normal (doesn't feel like clutch because the car is accelerating during this time, but just slower than normal under boost). I have to ease into the throttle to not have this happen. Any thoughts?

I have the same exact problem at WOT. I'll stomp on it, it'll accelerate then hesitate for 1/2 second and then kick in. It doesn't feel like turbo lag.
See these graphs I just made w/ my wide band and Excel...
 
This is me short shifting 1st and 2nd and then stomping on 3rd and 4th, WOT. 
Green line : Throttle. Blue Line : AFR. Red Line : Boost
5lbs boost, AFR is 13ish at best.
Here is a zoom on 4th :
 
Now notice that between the 2nd bar and the 3rd bar we're at WOT, Full Boost but the AFR creeps up to 21 and then comes back down. During this time the car all but dies and it feels like major lag.... but it's not lag because we're at full boost! The time frame for this is 1/4 - 1/2 second of delay.
I'm open to suggestions or more experiments here.
-m










_Modified by maxslug at 2:05 AM 10-21-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Which wideband are you using to data log??


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Sometimes at WOT the car feels like it's being held back for a couple thousand rpms...then all of a sudden it will accelerate like normal (doesn't feel like clutch because the car is accelerating during this time, but just slower than normal under boost). I have to ease into the throttle to not have this happen. Any thoughts?

Mine does the exact same thing sometimes! I was thinking it's just a strange issue with my car; maybe not! I was also thinking of trying to datalog the timing ot see if it's being pulled for some reason. (I haven't looked up how ot do this yet though) That would probably explain it.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_
Mine does the exact same thing sometimes! I was thinking it's just a strange issue with my car; maybe not! I was also thinking of trying to datalog the timing ot see if it's being pulled for some reason. (I haven't looked up how ot do this yet though) That would probably explain it.

I'm gunna send Jeff an im and tell him to check our posts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm gunna gap my plugs down to 0.022 today by suggestion from vdubsolo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6OOM at 1:12 PM 10-21-2006_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Which wideband are you using to data log??

Zeitronix. It gives me Boost, TPS, RPM, AFR/Lambda and provides a narrowband output for the closed-loop chip. I'm going to use the extra input to attach to an oil pressure sender so I can log that too. MmmmmMmmm Data Porn. Massaging the data into excel is the key... their graphing program sucks.
-m


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_Mine does the exact same thing sometimes! I was thinking it's just a strange issue with my car; maybe not! I was also thinking of trying to datalog the timing ot see if it's being pulled for some reason. (I haven't looked up how ot do this yet though) That would probably explain it.

Same thing happens to me.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6225* »_
Same thing happens to me.

A trend? Hopefully Jef will chime in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

Jeff's checking this out -- I sent him more data. 
I just installed the closed-loop chip tonight too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif was a PITA because I had to run wires from the narrowband output of the wideband back to the ECU.
-m


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Ok. Z-Engineering kit is sold, and Kinetic stage 3 is going to be ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 96 OBD2 Golf VR6.
Here is my mods:
BFI stage 1 enginemounts/gearmount
Good shape 02A with Peloquin diff.
1 year old Sachs clutch. Have a Sachs Race clutch ready if breakdown.








Im going with the 3" downpipe and a custom exhaust.
Wallbro fuelpump that Kinetic have I guess is a thing I need.
I also have a custom VR6 oilcooler that Im gonna fit.
Car has 70218Miles and complete chain job and a head inspection done at 52800Miles.
Any other suggestions to mechanical upgrades, that I really NEED?
Im staying for 15PSI, and I guess that is around 300+ whp?
Car is going to be used everyday, 365 days a year. Extreme cold winter days, to Hot summer days. Should it be fine?
Anyway, Ive been reading most of this tread.
Just wanna hear what you guys think.















http://www.vwaudi-club.no/?s=CarProfile&CarID=2283


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Sounds like you did your homework! The only thing you might want is a wideband to make sure everything's running well.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
I have the same exact problem at WOT. I'll stomp on it, it'll accelerate then hesitate for 1/2 second and then kick in. It doesn't feel like turbo lag.


Guys,
I occasionally get the same thing on my MkIV kit.
Floor it suddenly and it hiccups for a sec, but if I gradually depress the throttle its smooth as butter. I suspect its the TPS acting up or the throttle getting clogged with oil or something.
I have a lightweight flywheel and I know that can increase the probability of random misfire codes - the engine isn't actually misfiring, but the ECU thinks it is because the instantaneous angular acceleration of the crank+flywheel disagrees with a table of predicted values or something like that.
Does anybody with a stock flywheel and a catch can have this issue?


_Modified by phatvw at 2:26 PM 10-23-2006_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Yes, my wideband buddy is going to hold my hands when we start it up, and take it for the first drive. Then maybe get back to him after a week just to double check after the kit has been used a little.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Does anybody with a stock flywheel and a catch can have this issue?


I have a stock flywheel and no catch can. But I'd like to make one. I made one for my vf-e kit 4 years ago outta parts from home depot...but I can't remember how I did it! I went back a month ago to try and jog my memory but I couldn't find anything that I could use.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I have a stock flywheel and no catch can. But I'd like to make one. I made one for my vf-e kit 4 years ago outta parts from home depot...but I can't remember how I did it! I went back a month ago to try and jog my memory but I couldn't find anything that I could use.

Just be creative..get some hose..some pvc pipe and fittings and a breather type filter..and make it happen..then take pics a post up so if we like it we can make our own


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

There was some dude a few months ago who made a prototype...looked pretty nice. I never heard back from him. So I'll dig up that thread and try to make one this week.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote »_I have the same exact problem at WOT. I'll stomp on it, it'll accelerate then hesitate for 1/2 second and then kick in. It doesn't feel like turbo lag.

Happens to me as well, RIGHT at 100mph. Never fails, I can't figure it out though. It did not used to do this, and nothing has changed in my setup. Hopefully Jeff has some input.


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I have a stock flywheel and no catch can. But I'd like to make one. I made one for my vf-e kit 4 years ago outta parts from home depot...but I can't remember how I did it! I went back a month ago to try and jog my memory but I couldn't find anything that I could use.

I kept this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=413263
Some of the pics are missing now.
Quote, originally posted by FatSean » 
Did you notice any engine weirdness because you have the breather on there? I would think you would be losing metered air but I'm not sure. 
My engine seems to run fine. I was having trouble with excessive oil in my intake fouling my MAF sensor, so I called the guys at VF-Engineering, and Jeff recommended this basic setup (disconnect the PCV hose from the intake pipe, route the hose to a catch can with a vent, and plug the return to the intake pipe).
Since this is all happening before the MAF sensor, I don't think any metered air is unaccounted for. If anything were going on in the intake piping after the MAF sensor, that would be a different story.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (VR6_00Jetta)*

Here is my catch can made by my shop - pretty basic


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Here is my catch can made by my shop - pretty basic









im looking at this picture but i cant fidure out exactly how the catch can lines are run, it looks like theres a line from the breather on the valve cover, and then a line to the intake and a vacuum line (?). How exactly is a catch set up


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_Jeff's checking this out -- I sent him more data. 
I just installed the closed-loop chip tonight too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif was a PITA because I had to run wires from the narrowband output of the wideband back to the ECU.
-m

Any more info on our little hesitation issue?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Any more info on our little hesitation issue?

I had that issue a while ago and it got worse. It turned out to be missfires I think so I replaced my wires and recently my coilpack.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

I'll test my coilpack tomorrow night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

we're (Max and I) working on it...

-Jeff

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I'll test my coilpack tomorrow night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Finished doing the head gasket/spacer today. Car is idling like siht though. It can only be one of two things, 1) off a tooth on the chain, which I do not think is the case because 2) there is this misc. plug that I cannot find a home for. It is right next to the secondary air unit but it is not that plug. I have no idea where it goes though. I am about ready to sell the car and buy a freakin Rabbit.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

I did a 13.2 1/4 mile @ 106.54 MPH today with just stage 2 @ 10psi with no tachometer, so I believe 12's are in reach with just fixing the guage cluster. hooray kinetic!! 
Oh and this was the first time I have drag raced a car.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_I did a 13.2 1/4 mile @ 106.54 MPH today with just stage 2 @ 10psi with no tachometer, so I believe 12's are in reach with just fixing the guage cluster. hooray kinetic!! 
Oh and this was the first time I have drag raced a car.









Congrats!


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Crazykidbig58,
There is a plug that connects to the top/front driver's side of intake Manifold. Make sure your coolant plug is connected properly too. That can cause a rough idle. Recheck all your vacuum lines.


----------



## VR6225 (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_Crazykidbig58,
There is a plug that connects to the top/front driver's side of intake Manifold. Make sure your coolant plug is connected properly too. That can cause a rough idle. Recheck all your vacuum lines.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_I did a 13.2 1/4 mile @ 106.54 MPH today with just stage 2 @ 10psi with no tachometer, so I believe 12's are in reach with just fixing the guage cluster. hooray kinetic!! 
Oh and this was the first time I have drag raced a car.

















That's intercooled I take it?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_








That's intercooled I take it?

Kinetics "Stage 2" is the intercooler kit..So yes his car is intercooled.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_we're (Max and I) working on it...
-Jeff

Ball's in my court, won't have time till next weekend... i'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

so finally got my heap to the track last night
11.79 @ 119 at 17lbs on 22inch slicks spun into second 1.8 60ft 
im goin again sat. i think i can pull about 11.4 on the 22s hopefully gonna get a set of 24.5in slicks and lower 11s


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Nobody makes a 3inch DP that will fit a BT kinetic kit..

we do








http://www.20squared.com/catal...55ec9


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we do








http://www.20squared.com/catal...55ec9

Does that have an inlet for the waste gate or is this for stand-alone only? I don't see one in the picture.
-m


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*

stand-alone only?
not sure what you mean by that.
however, they are not made with the wastegate inlet port


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_stand-alone only?
not sure what you mean by that.
however, they are not made with the wastegate inlet port

Err not stand-alone, but where do you vent your waste gate to?
-m


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Err not stand-alone, but where do you vent your waste gate to?
-m

the ground


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_Err not stand-alone, but where do you vent your waste gate to?
-m

atmosphere, the ground...either works.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

For $309.00 there should be a wastegate re-route
















its not a problem clearnce wise..


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we do








http://www.20squared.com/catal...55ec9

I said BT..you guys sel a nice 3inch DP but its fitted for the t3\t4..Nobody sells a 3inch DP for a uprgraded Kinetic kit..it will have to be custom..So will any 3inch DP..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

what do you term as "BT" worthy?
T3/T4 must not float your boat


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_For $309.00 there should be a wastegate re-route









actually alot of our customer prefered it without a WG re-route...which is why we didnt make one.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually alot of our customer prefered it without a WG re-route...which is why we didnt make one.

I love my 20Squared 3" DP. 
I'll be honest, I was a huge sceptic that just running a 3" DP would make any kind of change. I was wrong.
Running WG to atmosphere is loud to say the least, but how often are you in boost anyways, and for how long??
Getting my Quickflow installed as we speak. Originally went with TB on Passenger side, but switched to Driver side and will redo the direction of my intercooler piping, and once again, cut and reweld the compressor outlet. 
Anyhow, that's just on my VRT, also putting the initial steps into a Passat G60 Syncro Wagon or soon to be VR Syncro Wagon


----------



## Dubbed_Monk (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*

hey does anyone know what t3t4 trim and ar
the kinetic kit comes with... been searching and haven't been able to see anything on it.
thanks
anyone get the turbo or mani thermal/jet coated?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
actually alot of our customer prefered it without a WG re-route...which is why we didnt make one.

I was goin to buy one but was told it would cost me more to have the re-route added on...Part of the reason why i had my own made ..plus i saved big time..But thats because i have acess to a welder who is a friend.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think the DP that tyler makes is a great piece..and if it werent for my friend and his amazing fab skills i would probly have a 20sqd 3inch DP on my car.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello, anyone have problems with exhaust leaks. Just found I have a leak between the dp. and wastegate. What did you guys use as a gasket. Kinetic said muffler cement, so I did. Also once I fix this what improvements might I see, when boost is like 5 or 6psi it runs fine, at higher boost 8-9 psi it spools up then poops out and the wastegate makes a loud noise in the middle of the power band. Now my vacuum at idle is 15 or so, is that normal?...I have alot of questions. I read up to like page 70 of this forum dont remember where everything is at. Thanks


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

well, you have a vac leak of some sort, but please provide more info on the WG leak. 
is your WG dumped into the DP? or did you keep it open? i would check that connection first.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Sorry so late. The wastegate is connected to the downpipe. I left it disconnected at the top of wastegate. Only one nipple on the wastegate is connected. its located on the side of wastegate and is inline with the boost controller and vaccum. The leak is coming from where the wastegate attatches to the downpipe.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_Sorry so late. The wastegate is connected to the downpipe. I left it disconnected at the top of wastegate. Only one nipple on the wastegate is connected. its located on the side of wastegate and is inline with the boost controller and vaccum. The leak is coming from where the wastegate attatches to the downpipe.

ok, if it is leaking where it connects to the DP, then it is the dump tube that is leaking, not the wastegate. if that is the case, it should be an easy fix. just put the "T" clamp on it, and bam you are set. 
here is a pic of it out of the car if it helps.... i took this out just for this photo, sjust for you, so you better use it!!!!
jk


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Thanks for the photo now that I see it. Its actually where the wastegate connects to the mani. I had some muffler cement in there as a gasket and I might of let it harden before I put in on...would this leak cause the car to flutter at higher boost at full throttle...? thanks


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

The flutter is normal under boost..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_I said BT..you guys sel a nice 3inch DP but its fitted for the t3\t4..Nobody sells a 3inch DP for a uprgraded Kinetic kit..it will have to be custom..So will any 3inch DP..

We do have a few customers running our downpipe with larger turbos.
60-1's, GT35R's, GT30R's etc etc
Most tang housings work perfect. We also offer the downpipe with the v-band option.
In the case of a on-center housing we will not weld the flex joint onto the pipe so the customer can mock up the downpipe, note the position and have it welded at a local exhaust shop.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Really? Cuz it doesnt feel like it should do that. For example this weekend I raced 1/8 mile and first and second gear where ok but third the car hesitated alot and made a loud flapping noise Im guessing is the wastegate???? Weird the speedo climbed quick 0-40-shift-40-70 but shifting into third was different feel 71,72,73,74.........this was only at like 8lbs, 5lbs was faster. My fastest ET was a 9.132 @ 81.12 @6psi Im thinking my trap speed by logic should be higher at higher boost, but that wasn't the case, was 76-78mph best time was like 9.4 @8-9psi


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

make sure the flex pipe is all the way on the flange on the WG..i used to have leaks there all the time becuase the flex piece i had was too short..but if your mph is creeping like u say you probly have some sort of boost leak..check that out..becuase even if the fliex piece wasnt on all the way you will still acel just as fast..it will just be louder..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_The flutter is normal under boost..

what the eff are you talking about kind sir?








if there is "flutter" "under boost" something is releasing pressure. and if your MPH is not climbing, my guess is that "flutter" is not good!!!























_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_ Its actually where the wastegate connects to the mani. 
...would this leak cause the car to flutter at higher boost at full throttle...? thanks









indeed it would. if the exhaust gasses are not applied to the WG appropriately (on BOTH sides of it, exhaust, and dump tube) it will not read the appropriate boost, and will open prematurely, or too late. 
let's go back to square one for a second......
did you not recieve a gasket at all for where the WG goes to the manifold? why do i feel like i had one??? now my brain is starting tto hurt....


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I didnt get a gasket in the kit. I called kinetic, mark said go to the parts store get muffler cement and I did. I hardens way to fast. the car has never really been to par since the turbo went in vacumm issues, ignition, misfires the list goes on and on.... its running ok now at low boost i think that leak has alot to do with that. I gotta fix it...


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

well, with the kit, it should run just fine. thus the "kit". vac issues and such are easy to fix. 
can you post pics of your vac lines, and where they go? 
as for the misfires, did you gap your plugs?
and your ignition should be spot on, that is the beauty on the chains
and the leak definitely has alot to do with it. think about it, as the motor expells more and more air, the leak gets worse, thus the fuelling gets effed up, and bam! the car runs like crap.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Thanks man. Ill post pics soon. But they are correct now per all the other cars on this thread. the plugs are ngk 7e i think and are gapped at like 0.022. 
Im gonna change those for new ones, any suggestions? Also changing from 2.5 exhaust no cat, to 3" no cat from the downpipe. and fixing the leak
Are your 02 sensors connected? Kinetic told me to disconnect mine, because I kept getting a flashing CEL...
Im puzzled. Its hard being the only vrt in town. no one knows n e thing about it... thanks for your support.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

should i be putting gaskets in these 2 connections since there wasnt any in those sizes?
(circled in red)


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

Thats where I put the muffler cement. I dont think it sealed correctly now I have a leak...


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_Thats where I put the muffler cement. I dont think it sealed correctly now I have a leak...

so is that what needs to go in there or is there gaskets for those sizes?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_
so is that what needs to go in there or is there gaskets for those sizes?

There is no gasket from the Turbo->downpipe
Mine doesn't leak there
The wastegate is supposed to have a seal. I am on my 3rd one








I have heard of people having good luck without a gasket there, when this one blows i am going to try it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

thx alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
There is no gasket from the Turbo->downpipe
Mine doesn't leak there
The wastegate is supposed to have a seal. I am on my 3rd one








I have heard of people having good luck without a gasket there, when this one blows i am going to try it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah its machined, machined surfaces really don't need gaskets. They will continue to blow out.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

I am not running any gaskets from the Turbo to DP, from the exhuast manifold to turbo..and from the exhuast manifold to WG and i have not had any issues with leaks there in over a year.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_should i be putting gaskets in these 2 connections since there wasnt any in those sizes?
(circled in red)

yeah you don't need gaskets in either place. there are alot of people around not running a WG gasket without any problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

tial has new metal gaskets that they provide now, I blew out 1 and never installed another and have 0 leaks...trust me when I say ditch the gasket in general http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_There is no gasket from the Turbo->downpipe
Mine doesn't leak there
The wastegate is supposed to have a seal. I am on my 3rd one








I have heard of people having good luck without a gasket there, when this one blows i am going to try it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have no gasket between the W/G and the manifold, no problem. This was on suggestion from Ralf at Kinetics.
-m


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
The wastegate is supposed to have a seal. I am on my 3rd one










get a turbonetics gasket. It has a fire ring around the inside, and wont burn out (i went through 3 tial ones in a few weeks), the turbonetics one has been on for like 6 months and no problems.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Damn maybe my leak isnt coming from the wastegate, maybe its the exhaust system. It sounds loud in the engine bay.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_Damn maybe my leak isnt coming from the wastegate, maybe its the exhaust system. It sounds loud in the engine bay.

um, did you plug the hole in the downpipe? there is a bung for an 02 sensor, that was wide open on mine. i would bet that's it. 
it sounds like you are not sure, and i feel you are looking up the wrong tree. get under the car, and feel the DP (when it is cold of course







) see if you have a nice big open hole there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
actually, you can see it in this pic. towards the end of the DP, where it would meet the cat.











_Modified by mikemcnair at 9:29 PM 11-9-2006_


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i've got a miss on the top end. .. i dont get it until 4th gear . .. i got new plug wires and gaped the plugs to .024 . . dont know whats causing it? can anyone help?


_Modified by fastrabbit at 2:54 AM 11-10-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_i've got a miss on the top end. .. i dont get it until 4th gear . .. i got new plug wires and gaped the plugs to .24 . . dont know whats causing it? can anyone help?

Read the previous page or two...it sounds like it could be what a few of us are experiencing. Jeff and Max are looking into our problem.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_i've got a miss on the top end. .. i dont get it until 4th gear . .. i got new plug wires and gaped the plugs to .024 . . dont know whats causing it? can anyone help?

_Modified by fastrabbit at 2:54 AM 11-10-2006_

me too, what size injectors obd 1 or 2?


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

ob2


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Read the previous page or two...it sounds like it could be what a few of us are experiencing. Jeff and Max are looking into our problem.

What I'm looking into is a hesitation / tip-in problem. I think he's talking about actual misfires, like where the CEL will blink. For me, gapping the plugs down fixed that problem.
-m


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

hey, just wondering. will a 3" 3 bolt flange bolt up to the 2.5" downpipe on the kinetics kit? thanks


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
get a turbonetics gasket. It has a fire ring around the inside, and wont burn out (i went through 3 tial ones in a few weeks), the turbonetics one has been on for like 6 months and no problems.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had to use the upgraded fire-ring gasket on the MkIV kit. The higher EGT just kills the cheap gaskets! The MkIV downpipe also includes a welded flex section for the WG dumptube instead of that clamped-crap. In beta testing we found again, that the higher EGT would make the clamped flex section unreliable over time. The MkIV downpipe is much beefier!
Compare the prototype MkIV DP to the production DP:









Keep in mind the MkIV kit has the turbo flipped 180°



_Modified by phatvw at 9:35 PM 11-9-2006_


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*

what did you gap your plugs too? the cel dont flash?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_what did you gap your plugs too? the cel dont flash?

0.024 on the ones that came w/ the kinetics kit. When I regapped them (3rd time) I found one about a 0.004 variation total. Don't know how the gap changed but it did. After pulling the plugs, gapping and them and putting them back in, the misfires at high rpm stopped.
Other things to check :
- are the plugs torqued down to spec
- wires good ( i run OEM bosch ones for $35/set from performance cafe )
- coil pack good ? ( no cracks, mist it with a spray bottle and listen for hesitation, look for sparks)

-m


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
0.024 on the ones that came w/ the kinetics kit. When I regapped them (3rd time) I found one about a 0.004 variation total. Don't know how the gap changed but it did. After pulling the plugs, gapping and them and putting them back in, the misfires at high rpm stopped.
Other things to check :
- are the plugs torqued down to spec
- wires good ( i run OEM bosch ones for $35/set from performance cafe )
- coil pack good ? ( no cracks, mist it with a spray bottle and listen for hesitation, look for sparks)

-m

thanks for the help.. i see what i find


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

I fixed the exhaust leak and made a cold air intake this isht hauls ass x 2 gotta go.....yeah!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
0.024 on the ones that came w/ the kinetics kit. When I regapped them (3rd time) I found one about a 0.004 variation total. Don't know how the gap changed but it did. After pulling the plugs, gapping and them and putting them back in, the misfires at high rpm stopped.
Other things to check :
- are the plugs torqued down to spec
- wires good ( i run OEM bosch ones for $35/set from performance cafe )
- coil pack good ? ( no cracks, mist it with a spray bottle and listen for hesitation, look for sparks)

-m

well looks like it was the wires.. i couldnt get them pushed on all the way with the factory tool. i used my buddys metal tool and made sure there all the way on there.. it seem too fix it.. now my waste gate flex pipe started to work its way off








it sounds cool but.. i've got to fix it as soon as it cools down


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
0.024 on the ones that came w/ the kinetics kit. When I regapped them (3rd time) I found one about a 0.004 variation total. Don't know how the gap changed but it did. After pulling the plugs, gapping and them and putting them back in, the misfires at high rpm stopped.
Other things to check :
- are the plugs torqued down to spec
- wires good ( i run OEM bosch ones for $35/set from performance cafe )
- coil pack good ? ( no cracks, mist it with a spray bottle and listen for hesitation, look for sparks)

-m

I got brand new wires and the coilpack didn't react with the mist of water test last night. 
Now...when i got the plugs I didn't know they were 0.032 from Kinetic. Well I didn't know how to gap them so I tapped them on the concrete until I got them to 0.025. Was that a good thing to do?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I got brand new wires and the coilpack didn't react with the mist of water test last night. 
Now...when i got the plugs I didn't know they were 0.032 from Kinetic. Well I didn't know how to gap them so I tapped them on the concrete until I got them to 0.025. Was that a good thing to do?









it works...but you should do it on a piece of wood, or you can use the spreader tool that's .99 cents ... it works wonders in my experience


----------



## BoostedVrt (Sep 1, 2005)

So my piston rings decided to die on me so time to swap out the engine for a mk4 vr6 engine that i picked up with 50,000 miles on it compared to mine wth 123xxx on it. 
I am runing kinetics stage 3 with arp head and rod bolts. so i was woundering how much boost can i run without upgrading my fuel pump?
Also with the c2 software am i supposto have the rear o2 sensor desconnected? or does kinetics only sell the upgraded software that lets you have both o2's plugged in?
With stage 3 and a 255 walbro fuel pump whats the most boost my new mk4 engine can see with apr head and rod bolts? also what hp and tq should i be seeing between 17-20 psi?


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (BoostedVrt)*

question about the oil feed connection....they were out of stock of the 3 way T's so i finally found a 3 way female (seached every store in city of 1mil







)and added a double male to thread it into the top of the housing. now this is as tight as i can get these connections without them probably breaking off
is this good enough


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_question about the oil feed connection....they were out of stock of the 3 way T's so i finally found a 3 way female (seached every store in city of 1mil







)and added a double male to thread it into the top of the housing. now this is as tight as i can get these connections without them probably breaking off
is this good enough









no not good, you have it in the wrong port
read the directions


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_no not good, you have it in the wrong port
read the directions









unfortunately, kevin is right.


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i know its not the port in the instructions but have seen it used in other people pictures before and cant see why it wont work. i tried the instucted port and with the extra length these couplers wont fit as the sensor hits somthing above
anyways anyone know if these are tight enough?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_i know its not the port in the instructions but have seen it used in other people pictures before and cant see why it wont work. i tried the instucted port and with the extra length these couplers wont fit as the sensor hits somthing above
anyways anyone know if these are tight enough?

so you know you are putting it together wrong and you dont care?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_
anyways anyone know if these are tight enough?

feck it, just put them in. when your motor blows because you lose too much oil, and fast, don't complain. 
kevin answered your question, and i confirmed it, and you still ask again. seriously, it's your motor, but atleast do it right.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

so what is the difference with the left and right ports ?








edit : don't worry mates.. mine is installed correctly.. just wondering








u guys are NOT that useless after all















referring to below's post.. 


_Modified by fastslc at 5:06 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_so what is the difference with the left and right ports ?









One is a High pressure switch and one is the Low pressure switch


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*

1. the depth of the port
2. flow characteristics of the pressurized oil, based on the point of which it is pressurized. 
sorry, i have a headach, i am not trying to sound like an a$s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

well i guess i will have to wait till kinetic gets the proper T in stock then so it fits that side if it has to be on that side
ill try to find the pic of someones vrt set-up who had it on that side this is why i thought it would be fine
edit : also im a noob when it comes to all this stuff so thanks for the heads up... im sure my vw tech who is coming over on the weekend would have laughed at me when i showed him that








and how tight do these connections need to be?


_Modified by Silverfire at 6:27 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Silverfire)*

Tight enough so they dont leak..maybe you should let your vw tech handle that one..


----------



## jazon2000 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (L33TX43RT)*

if we are suppose to change our diff wat do u recomennd? and axles as well?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (jazon2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazon2000* »_if we are suppose to change our diff wat do u recomennd? and axles as well?

You're not "suppossed" to change the diff...however some guys have blown them after installing the T (can be a good idea if you have the money). They are the vast minority however and probably had a pre-existing problem before the T but the T made it blow. And I wouldn't start worryin' about axles until you start pushin' 300whp...imo.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

Ok guys...
Tomorrow I'm gunna regap the plugs...this upper rpm hesitation crap is killing me! My plugs have ~10k miles on them gapped at ~0.025and I want to know the best way to make the gap smaller. Can I spray WD40 on them to loosen 'em up? I have the little spark plug gapper coin...but it's not a very accurate way to gap the plugs imo...any other suggestions? 
I spritzed water on my coilpack and wires and there was no problem there.


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

what do the plugs come gapped in the kit since kinetic said they are pre-gapped correctly allready?


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Ok guys...
Tomorrow I'm gunna regap the plugs...this upper rpm hesitation crap is killing me! My plugs have ~10k miles on them gapped at ~0.025and I want to know the best way to make the gap smaller. Can I spray WD40 on them to loosen 'em up? I have the little spark plug gapper coin...but it's not a very accurate way to gap the plugs imo...any other suggestions? 
I spritzed water on my coilpack and wires and there was no problem there.
 make sure that the wires are all the way on... i had to barrow my buddys metal tool.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope you fix your problem


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Ok guys...
Tomorrow I'm gunna regap the plugs...this upper rpm hesitation crap is killing me! My plugs have ~10k miles on them gapped at ~0.025and I want to know the best way to make the gap smaller. Can I spray WD40 on them to loosen 'em up? I have the little spark plug gapper coin...but it's not a very accurate way to gap the plugs imo...any other suggestions? 
I spritzed water on my coilpack and wires and there was no problem there.

put new plugs in gap them at .022. id change em every 10k if needed earlier then do so...no need for wd-40 it wont do any thing..


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

just a question. got my kit in today and almost finished. but, for the oil feed line, whats the easiest way to tackle it? for the oil filter housing, should i take off the lower intake mani or remove front end. or is there any possiblity of doing neither? last vr turbo install i did on one of my old cars, i had the front end already off, so i never had to deal with this problem. thanks for the help


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

I did this on a Rado vr6 and didn't take the front end off! Now, I'm a little luckier than most because I don't have the 2ndary air injection pump there.
Good luck!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_just a question. got my kit in today and almost finished. but, for the oil feed line, whats the easiest way to tackle it? for the oil filter housing, should i take off the lower intake mani or remove front end. or is there any possiblity of doing neither? last vr turbo install i did on one of my old cars, i had the front end already off, so i never had to deal with this problem. thanks for the help

We left the lower intake mani on and just unbolted the top bolts holding the front end on...grabbed some bungy cord and secured the hanging front end to the back of the head. It worked out quite easily.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

on the stage 2 intercooled setup would it be ok to run 12psi on race gas. I know thats about the limit of the stock fuel pump.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_on the stage 2 intercooled setup would it be ok to run 12psi on race gas. I know thats about the limit of the stock fuel pump.

I believe Jeff said 11 psi was the limit on the stage 1 fueling.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I believe Jeff said 11 psi was the limit on the stage 1 fueling.

yea but he asked about running 12psi with race gas..which will increase timming..you could probly do it with high octane..but id defintly have a wideband hooked up to see whats going at 12psi


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_yea but he asked about running 12psi with race gas..which will increase timming..you could probly do it with high octane..but id defintly have a wideband hooked up to see whats going at 12psi

race gas or not, you're still beyond the flow limits of the stage 1 setup. It may be fine, it may not.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I thought the 36lb injector setup was limited to the fuel pump. All I know is I have a 2 gallons of c14 in the back seat of my car right now and most is about to go in







.


_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 7:17 PM 11-18-2006_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Finished my setup tonight and go to fire it up, but it doesnt start. Turns over fine. but wont fire. Thinking its the chip. I know its in right. the little notch is in the correct spot, but its not running. let me know thanks.
btw, the check engine light is not coming on when the key is in the on position and i checked fuses


_Modified by vr6chris at 12:29 AM 11-19-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_Finished my setup tonight and go to fire it up, but it doesnt start. Turns over fine. but wont fire. Thinking its the chip. I know its in right. the little notch is in the correct spot, but its not running. let me know thanks.
btw, the check engine light is not coming on when the key is in the on position and i checked fuses

_Modified by vr6chris at 12:29 AM 11-19-2006_

No CEL = Bad chip


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
No CEL = Bad chip

Or blank chip, this happened to me. Kinetic accidentally shipped an unburned chip with my kit, no sticker on it indicating version. If I recall correctly, they told me that the blank chips and burned chips are stocked in close proximity and an unburned one ended up in the wrong bin.
vr6chris, does your chip have a sticker on it? If not, likely the same thing happened to you that did to me. If it does have a sticker on it, then it was probably damaged somewhere between burning and installation, it happens.
I bought my kit directly from Kinetic, they took good care of me. They sent me a burned chip right away and had me send back the blank one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

i bought my kit straight from kinetic also. it has a sticker on top. im gonna contact them tomorrow about it


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
put new plugs in gap them at .022. id change em every 10k if needed earlier then do so...no need for wd-40 it wont do any thing..

Max said .024. I just ordered the BKR7E's and I'll let ya'll know how the car runs. I also asked sparkplugsDOTcom to pregap them for me that way I know FOR SURE they are .024. The little coin thing isn't very accurate imo.


----------



## jazon2000 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

yes but i have already blown my axle and im running stock...blew one at the drags...guessing tooo much wheels hop.(all season tires.) point they still broke


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (jazon2000)*

Do you have NAPA in Montreal? Lifetime warrenty on their axels.. they are easy enough to swap out..who needs stage 3 axels when u have NAPA's warrenty


----------



## jazon2000 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Vdubsolo)*

napa warranty covers even if u break them on purpose even if they no u got to drags?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (jazon2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazon2000* »_napa warranty covers even if u break them on purpose even if they no u got to drags?

Don't EVER let them see your car. Tell them the street you live on has pot holes.








J/K...don't lie. I couldn't...my conscience would kill me.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Do you have NAPA in Montreal? Lifetime warrenty on their axels.. they are easy enough to swap out..who needs stage 3 axels when u have NAPA's warrenty









Napa rebuilt axle = garbage.. just had one replaced and 2 weeks later, it's gone. and I did not even go in boost hardcore in two weeks. just 5th gear boosting.. so go figure


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

i delt with the blank chip issue as well. i run the pepboys lifetime warranty axles lol the one last a full year of launches on slicks and the last one i put on survived a good bit of 5 grand drops at 17 psi and is still kicken.


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (AnotheRealM86VRT)*

yea i got a 'bad' or 'blank chip' as well few weeks ago... no dummie lights. waiting for the new one to show up.. sucks


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (AnotheRealM86VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AnotheRealM86VRT* »_i delt with the blank chip issue as well. i run the pepboys lifetime warranty axles lol the one last a full year of launches on slicks and the last one i put on survived a good bit of 5 grand drops at 17 psi and is still kicken. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I am thinking about running the autotech 262's in my vr6t would it work ok with the chip tuning? Thanks


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

I'm running Techtonics 264/260 cams with the software, no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (BLSport)*

yea i have the autotech 262's.. i heard ill be fine using 17psi software with them. if only i could get a freaking chip in. week and a half later and i still havent recieved a replacement chip from C2.. very dissapointed with these guys right now, was expecting much better customer service


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone experience oil at the ends of the intercooler? what is the reasons and fix for this issue? I have pics to post....


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_Anyone experience oil at the ends of the intercooler? what is the reasons and fix for this issue? I have pics to post....

My guess would be that since the turbo is already spitting the vented oil from the head into your intake...it's coming from there?


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

http://i91.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
thats the link to the pic.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

Yeah your turbo is blowing oil throught your ic. It's most likely from your pcv vet. You may want to give Kinetic's a call.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

or just run a catch can. thats what im planning on doing


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_http://i91.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg
thats the link to the pic.

All that pic shows if your intercooler? try posting pics of the inside of the intercooler core and the ends of the intercooler pipes so we can see the amount of oil thats in there..


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

so what is officially the right answer on gapping the plugs? when i called kinetic they said i dont need to gap them but they came .032
i have them down to .022 now but want to make sure this is correct


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_so what is officially the right answer on gapping the plugs? when i called kinetic they said i dont need to gap them but they came .032
i have them down to .022 now but want to make sure this is correct

I just got new plugs and gapped them to 0.022 and the car is running 10x better compared to the 0.032.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

So I tried running without the one gasket between the manifold and wastegate because it felt slow for some reason and I figured it was leaking again(only pulled a modded gt by a car and a half







). well it was misfiring bad under load, so I am finally put that ($)# back in last night and bam runs fine again.. still feels slower though







. 
cliff notes- run the manifold to wastegate gasket, the other is not needed though.


----------



## QuietStorm (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

ok some questions for the vrt experts...i have read most of this post and just want to clear up some things..i will probably be ordering the kit early next week...
my car has 160k on it, and i am pulling the head and doing the chains as well as a valve job. i am also taking the bottom end apart and putting in knew piston rings and rod bearings.
for now i am going to be running stage 1...
are APR head bolts necessary for running boost?
anything else i should be looking to replace while the motor is 100% apart?
i have a sachs clutch kit right now...will it hold the power?
how long do you think the tranny is going to hold up? (i plan on doing tranny work this summer)
is a BOV a good or bad idea?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (QuietStorm)*

If you are planning on going for higher boost or lower your compression, go with APR bolts. Maybe a set off "cheap" Autotech 262 cams also? With new springs etc.... Just a tip.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (QuietStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuietStorm* »_ok some questions for the vrt experts...i have read most of this post and just want to clear up some things..i will probably be ordering the kit early next week...
my car has 160k on it, and i am pulling the head and doing the chains as well as a valve job. i am also taking the bottom end apart and putting in knew piston rings and rod bearings.
for now i am going to be running stage 1...
are APR head bolts necessary for running boost?
anything else i should be looking to replace while the motor is 100% apart?
i have a sachs clutch kit right now...will it hold the power?
how long do you think the tranny is going to hold up? (i plan on doing tranny work this summer)
is a BOV a good or bad idea?


1) Since your pulling the head go ahead and run ARP head bolts.
2) I've got 110,000 on my stock clutch. I've been turbo for 20k...no issues.
3) Your tranny will last if you don't beat the hell out of it...ie powershift / dragrace alot.
4) BOV is a bad idea unless you run a recirc kit...check out EIP's site.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (QuietStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuietStorm* »_ok some questions for the vrt experts...i have read most of this post and just want to clear up some things..i will probably be ordering the kit early next week...
my car has 160k on it, and i am pulling the head and doing the chains as well as a valve job. i am also taking the bottom end apart and putting in knew piston rings and rod bearings.
for now i am going to be running stage 1...
are APR head bolts necessary for running boost?
anything else i should be looking to replace while the motor is 100% apart?
i have a sachs clutch kit right now...will it hold the power?
how long do you think the tranny is going to hold up? (i plan on doing tranny work this summer)
is a BOV a good or bad idea?


Id say yes with the ARP studs being necessary with boost..just put them in while your in there, they are worth the money and you be glad you did when u want to run 20psi
Your clutch should hold with stage 1..it will give out slowly with stage 3..If your dropping the trans to do work throw in an upgraded clutch and diff and you should be set..still no definite you wont blow the trans..it dose happen even with a LSD.


----------



## QuietStorm (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

what about the apr rod bolts? i have been told that those are a way of avoiding new rods if you want to run high boost?
and i have dsr 256 cams...the software is fine with the cams?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (QuietStorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuietStorm* »_what about the apr rod bolts? i have been told that those are a way of avoiding new rods if you want to run high boost?
and i have dsr 256 cams...the software is fine with the cams?


If you can swing it..you want ARP headstuds,Main studs and Rod bolts..I beleave the DSR's will work fine with the software, 
Just out of curiousity how much did you get the DSR's for? and did you get them directly from DSR?..PM me..


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

FINALLY getting my intercooler plumbed along with a head rebuild. When my buddy and I installed the 8.5:1 spacer the timing was off. We bent a valve. 
Once I get a boost controller on the car, I'll be pushing 280-290 whp.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Well lads, my C2 SRI has finally been installed. Thanks go out to Chris at C2 for helping out when I was in a jam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks also go out to Danny and Chad @ HP Autosport for doing the install and being creative with the custom fabrication. 
I had to go with two slim line rad fans, as well as some shimming of the fan shroud to make it fit. Not a lot of space in there, hence the reason why i'm installing BFI Stg.I motor mounts and tranny mount (You should see the rock'n roll action i'm getting with the stock mounts). 
In the background you can see the 20squared 3" DP. 
Yes my cone filter intake has taken a beating, and will be replaced in the spring when the car is out of storage. 
All that's left to do is get a trick 2-stage boost controller setup and a wideband, as well as finally installing my 8.5:1 headgasket spacer, ARP Bolts, and Stg.II Chip (after 2 years sitting in my basement)...
Merry Christmas to me


























_Modified by UberMike at 2:19 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (UberMike)*

With the 3 inch DP, how close are your shifter cables to the DP ?
Even with my 2.5 inch, it's rubbing slightly
d


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Well lads, my C2 SRI has finally been installed. Thanks go out to Chris at C2 for helping out when I was in a jam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks also go out to Danny and Chad @ HP Autosport for doing the install and being creative with the custom fabrication. 
I had to go with two slim line rad fans, as well as some shimming of the fan shroud to make it fit. Not a lot of space in there, hence the reason why i'm installing BFI Stg.I motor mounts and tranny mount (You should see the rock'n roll action i'm getting with the stock mounts). 
In the background you can see the 20squared 3" DP. 
Yes my cone filter intake has taken a beating, and will be replaced in the spring when the car is out of storage. 
All that's left to do is get a trick 2-stage boost controller setup and a wideband, as well as finally installing my 8.5:1 headgasket spacer, ARP Bolts, and Stg.II Chip (after 2 years sitting in my basement)...
Merry Christmas to me









_Modified by UberMike at 2:19 PM 12-11-2006_

Wicked! Glad you liked Danny's fab work, he says he hates working on VWs...but he really gets into it







. So...now you're down to two projects left, so lets get on to 'top secret Fox'







. If you really want a two stage boost controller, I can whip you up the same device I had on my Jetta, dirt cheap and ultra reliable







.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (B4S)*

Almost 100 posts now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Been funny to know how many kits Kinetic have sold since they started the VR6-T sale.
Im getting a Stage 3 with 3"DP, Wallbro and ARP after christmas.
Everything is in order, just need some exhaust cash now...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Mike the set up looks sick!!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Hey guys I got my wideband hooked up this weekend and at idle I'm seeing 11.5-12.5 afr. Is this normal?
I also hooked up my w/i with methanol setup and I'm not seeing any more "fuel" on my wideband. I'm seeing 13's underboost most of the time. Sometimes it'll dip into the 12's under boost. I'm running 9 psi.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

that is way too rich at idle. should be around 14.7 anywhere around there is good. in boost, you should be seeing af ratios of 12 and even down into the 11's to be a little conservative.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

i'm on the phone with kinetics now


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Hey guys I got my wideband hooked up this weekend and at idle I'm seeing 11.5-12.5 afr. Is this normal?


thats normal for when the car has jsut been started and the )2 has not been heated yet, and the car isnt at operating temp.


----------



## wo town GTI (Jul 31, 2006)

looking into the kit, motor will be out, looking to do HG and studs right away, 9:1 cr and only buying the stg 1 kit, recommended boost non intercooled? upgrade injectors? software?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Mike the set up looks sick!!

Cheers, don't be modest though, I read somewhere that you're going to be running Water/Alcohol injection? That's going to be killer








Oh yeah, i'm building a Passat VR Syncro Wagon as my longterm winter car








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2947130
Once that swap is done, then my friend Chad and I are going to do what no one on Vortex has done yet..... build a G-Fox (ie. G-60 Fox Majic!!)
Anyhow, one project at a time


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
thats normal for when the car has jsut been started and the )2 has not been heated yet, and the car isnt at operating temp.

I'm seeing 11.5 at idle when it is up to operating temp. I'm seeing mid 12's when it's just starting out. I was told by Kinetics their kit will idle rich...


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

wow this kit runs great in this colder weather.... none ic right now and the weather is helping so much.


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Just got my 15 lb kit with 3" dp the other day. Let me know what you decide to do for exhaust. I want to keep a cat in the system since the Kinetic kit uses the C2 software which uses the o2 sensors, so I'm off to start looking for a 3 " cat that will work.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Just got my 15 lb kit with 3" dp the other day. Let me know what you decide to do for exhaust. I want to keep a cat in the system since the Kinetic kit uses the C2 software which uses the o2 sensors, so I'm off to start looking for a 3 " cat that will work.


Does kinetic now sell a 3" DP to go along with it's turbo kit? Or did you get a 20squared DP?


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Does kinetic now sell a 3" DP to go along with it's turbo kit? Or did you get a 20squared DP?

Not sure what kinetic is using, but I asked to get the kit upgraded to include a 3" DP which they did for nominal upgrade charge.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Not sure what kinetic is using, but I asked to get the kit upgraded to include a 3" DP which they did for nominal upgrade charge.

Got an pix? This wasn't an option when I bought the kit. Does it have a dump valve tube?
-m


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_Got an pix? This wasn't an option when I bought the kit. Does it have a dump valve tube?
-m

I haven't unpackaged most of the stuff yet. I'll do that tonight and post some pictures.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

that would be nice if some one would sell a downpipe for less than 3 bills. Thats why I am having to just make a downpipe back exhaust right now.


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Here is a pic of the 3" DP that Kinetic sent me:


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice piece there... good upgrade option thats forsure. 
Cant wait.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_
Cheers, don't be modest though, I read somewhere that you're going to be running Water/Alcohol injection? That's going to be killer










You read that Im going to be running? I already am running it..and it truly rocks..its very fairly priced and the install is quite easy..I think you would be very happy with the same set up I am running on my motor..since our set ups are very similar..PM me if your interested and I will point you in the rite direction







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Here is a pic of the 3" DP that Kinetic sent me:









looks pretty similar to our's


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
looks pretty similar to our's









but hopefully cheaper.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
but hopefully cheaper.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Hey you guys I am FINALLY going to be doing some Vag-com tuning this friday afterwork. I hope to get this meth kit screamin'!








*PAGE 100 PWNED BYATCHES!*


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Hey you guys I am FINALLY going to be doing some Vag-com tuning this friday afterwork. I hope to get this meth kit screamin'!








*PAGE 100 PWNED BYATCHES!*

Awesome! Let me know how it goes, might be a nice after christmas present to myself!!








Did you get the controller box as well?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Hey you guys I am FINALLY going to be doing some Vag-com tuning this friday afterwork. I hope to get this meth kit screamin'!








*PAGE 100 PWNED BYATCHES!*


*METH RULES THE EARTH!!!!!!*

let me know your IAT's and timing pull. then, turn that boost up!!!!!
remember, block 245








also, did you get the GOOP?


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_

*METH RULES THE EARTH!!!!!!*


 thats was my neighbors think. . . . . . theres so many meth heads here... i worried if i do the meth set up... that they could smell it and steal my car







....
100 pages badass


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_

*METH RULES THE EARTH!!!!!!*

let me know your IAT's and timing pull. then, turn that boost up!!!!!
remember, block 245








also, did you get the GOOP? 

Today I actually remembered that block! And no Mike I decided to just get the new piece. I don't want to take any chances at having any leaks or problems. I don't mind spending the money to do it right.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

for the methheads







what kinda mixtures are you running..I have some straight meth that i spiked my windsheild washer fluid with today lol..I wana try running straight meth next time i need to fill her up..So whats working for you guys..choices..ect.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I'm running the Supertech winter stuff currently. I hope to do some experimenting soon...but I love using my windshield washer nozzles.


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Before I start installation, I was going to order a euro rad support and rebar (I have euro headlights). Is there any point in getting the rebar since I"ll probably need to hack it all up to get the intercooler to fit?


----------



## stoicbmx (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

Well i dynoed my car at NGP yesterday, i put down some sorry numbers.
187WHP and 193 TQ







I also noticed that once i hit boost i started running REALY rich. PLEASE help me figure out whats up. I'm kinda depressed that i spent that much money, only to dyno 60HP less then whats advertised...







I'f i can get my scaner working i will post up the sheet.
Oh i also was running JUST my 42DD test pipe. I wouldent think that would affect my numbers THAT much...
*on the first run the A/F sensor fell out* 
Dyno sheet:


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (stoicbmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stoicbmx* »_Well i dynoed my car at NGP yesterday, i put down some sorry numbers.


what are your specs? what boost, what injectors, what software, etc. 
that is really messed up, cause i made ~70 more whp than that on my first run. something isn't right. 
what downpipe?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

You throwin' any codes?


----------



## stoicbmx (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_what are your specs? what boost, what injectors, what software, etc. 
that is really messed up, cause i made ~70 more whp than that on my first run. something isn't right. 
what downpipe? 
 I'm holding 5psi, on the stage 1 kit..
And VR6OOM, i'm not throwing a CEL, but im going to have a friend vag it to double check... Mole told be to double check and see if my MAF is installed right, so i will get back to you guys...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (stoicbmx)*

the problem isnt your maf.
there should be a clear power spike from the turbo, and its quite obviously not there. if there was a maf problem, the AF would be screwed up.
plugged cat maybe?
boost control problem?
bad dyno setup?
you should end your posts on this thread, and try to keep it all in the other thread you created.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Another winter update - whoot whoot!
My Walbro 255lph inline fuel pump has now been installed with high-performance fuel filter. 
Next up is to install my BFI Stg.I motor mounts. Come spring if all goes well, I should be running 8.5:1 Gasket, 440 Inj, and Stg.II Tuning as well as becoming a D.O. Meth Kopf!! Vdubsolo, you better not be $hitting me on this stuff!! 











_Modified by UberMike at 1:40 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (stoicbmx)*



stoicbmx said:


> I'm holding 5psi, on the stage 1 kit..
> QUOTE]
> buddy, these are not "specs". i need to know what equipment you are runniing. take a peak at your other post in the FI forum, i posted up a chart to look at.
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Another winter update - whoot whoot!
My Walbro 255lph inline fuel pump has now been installed with high-performance fuel filter. 


I like the placement at the fuel filter and not in the engine compartment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Couple Q's for ya :
- Are those pumps up to take the abuse of rain and road gunk?
- What Fuel filter did you put in?
- Any other issues you ran into when doing the plumbing down there?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
I like the placement at the fuel filter and not in the engine compartment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Couple Q's for ya :
- Are those pumps up to take the abuse of rain and road gunk?
- What Fuel filter did you put in?
- Any other issues you ran into when doing the plumbing down there?









It's a completely sealed setup that will survive rain, etc...
The filter is an Earl's - 6 screen type filter that is completely rebuildable. This filter will last the life of my car, pop it off, clean it up, back on type of deal. The plumbing was quite simple and straight forward. 
If anyone is looking at the brackets to mount up their fuel pump and gauges, my fabricator can make these quite easily.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_the problem isnt your maf.
plugged cat maybe?









this is my guess.... i had the same problem... took the cat off and ran a straight pipe.....BINGO


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

Mike..you just effing wait..get a diaper ready..you will need it..


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Another winter update - whoot whoot!
My Walbro 255lph inline fuel pump has now been installed with high-performance fuel filter. 
Next up is to install my BFI Stg.I motor mounts. Come spring if all goes well, I should be running 8.5:1 Gasket, 440 Inj, and Stg.II Tuning as well as becoming a D.O. Meth Kopf!! Vdubsolo, you better not be $hitting me on this stuff!! 









_Modified by UberMike at 1:40 PM 12-15-2006_

Looking good Mike! I've really got to get to the shop next week to give your car a going-over before you get it back







. Every day I'm away, Danny fabs up some more cool stuff that I never get to see!







.


----------



## QuietStorm (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (B4S)*

quick question...is the kinetic stage 1 software fine to run with dsr 256 cams?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (QuietStorm)*

I believe so.


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey guys, what do you gap your plugs at?
I picked up a set of NGK BKR 6E's but can't find the napkin that I wrote the information on








I'm not looking through a hundred pages either...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (UberMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UberMike* »_Hey guys, what do you gap your plugs at?
I picked up a set of NGK BKR 6E's but can't find the napkin that I wrote the information on








I'm not looking through a hundred pages either... 

i use 0.024 
are you making a custom downpipe for your car?


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
i use 0.024 
are you making a custom downpipe for your car?

On my Golf VRT i'm currently running a 20squared 3" DP
I picked up a VR Syncro DP from germany for my Wagon and it will remain NA at least for the next 6-12 months








If I go GT35/40R in the Winter 2007-08 I will have pretty much everything to do a Stg.I kit on the Syncro VR (minus a DP to clear the syncro driveline), but don't tell my wife that (she has already threatened to learn how to drive standard!!)
Cheers


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*

Since I've got my wideband setup I've figured out my upper rpm hesitation / slowness. A few weeks ago a few guys where having the same problem. We decided to look into new plugs / gaps, coilpack, wires, and maf. One guy did a log and saw that there is a drop off in fuel at WOT in the middle of the rpm range. I'm having THAT problem...
If I'm cruising 50mph and downshift into 3rd my afr's are 15-16 until I reach ~5k rpm...then they drop to the 11-13 range. Now if at 50mph I downshift into fourth...slam it...the afr's descend like normal until they reach 11-13 range at peak boost. Why would the car do this? Shawn seems to think it's my maf...but last saturday on the vagcom the maf was working beautifully and has since I bought it. 
The car has exhibited these symptoms since I installed the turbo kit in June but only recently been able to figure out it's my fuel. Jeff told me I can adjust my "accel fuel trim to ~150 and adjust from there." Would this help fix my problem? I won't have access to a vagcom until this weekend.
In the post below is the info I was talking about....


_Modified by VR6OOM at 1:27 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*

This is what I was talking about. 

_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
I have the same exact problem at WOT. I'll stomp on it, it'll accelerate then hesitate for 1/2 second and then kick in. It doesn't feel like turbo lag.
See these graphs I just made w/ my wide band and Excel...
 
This is me short shifting 1st and 2nd and then stomping on 3rd and 4th, WOT. 
Green line : Throttle. Blue Line : AFR. Red Line : Boost
5lbs boost, AFR is 13ish at best.
Here is a zoom on 4th :
 
Now notice that between the 2nd bar and the 3rd bar we're at WOT, Full Boost but the AFR creeps up to 21 and then comes back down. During this time the car all but dies and it feels like major lag.... but it's not lag because we're at full boost! The time frame for this is 1/4 - 1/2 second of delay.
I'm open to suggestions or more experiments here.
-m











This was on page 95. On page 93 Jeff said this...

_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_ The 42# tune has specific instructions for transient fueling conditions.
i.e. when opening tb or as turbo is spooling.
The Kinetic guys are aware (or they should be).
Hook up vag-com:
add accel fuel trim by adjusting adaptation channel 02: 
set value to ~150. Tune as required. (use wideband to optimize)

Something ~easy to test.

-Jeff


I don't have the 42# tune....but he said I can do this.










_Modified by VR6OOM at 1:26 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

This one was left w/ the ball in my court. I owe Jeff a log of the engine load during this transient. I haven't motivated to do it .
I still have this hesitation and I'm still very lean at idle/cruise for being closed loop (you can kinda see it at the beginning of the run (blue line) ). Adjusting the fuel trim (same procedure for 30# as 42#) did help general driveability, but I did not get it to smooth out all my problems. Hopefully next week i'll get time to work on this.








-m


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_This one was left w/ the ball in my court. I owe Jeff a log of the engine load during this transient. I haven't motivated to do it .
I still have this hesitation and I'm still very lean at idle/cruise for being closed loop (you can kinda see it at the beginning of the run (blue line) ). Adjusting the fuel trim (same procedure for 30# as 42#) did help general driveability, but I did not get it to smooth out all my problems. Hopefully next week i'll get time to work on this.








-m









YOU BETTER!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

got the car dyno'd today to see where i was at before i did my intercooler setup. these dynos were on 8psi. But, its way too rich up top past 4500 rpm. i need to see what i can do to fix this.



























_Modified by vr6chris at 9:12 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

Run more boost! That'll lean it out for ya!


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

anyone else have some insight? i talked with shawn from kinetic today, and he said to the cleaf the maf.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_anyone else have some insight? i talked with shawn from kinetic today, and he said to the cleaf the maf.

That's his solution for everything.


----------



## Ginster-VR6T (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*

hey jeff my name is Leo and i have a ginster 98DE vr6 i bought kinetics full stg 3 kit from CLAY at kinetic motorsport and ur tune ran really lean on my innovate wideband 1st gear and 2nd gear was ridicoulsly lean and my 3rd was lean as hell to then my 4th was filthy rich 
here are some numbers for you and these were all at 15psi runs
1st= 13.92
2nd= 13.41
3rd = 12.90's
4th = this is the funniest it was 11.01
after the kit went on the car i got about 27miles before the motor took a crap and now the car has just been sitting and im mad because i spent so much time and money with kinetic about 6,500 bucks including other goodies and my car has been sitting for 4 months http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
That's his solution for everything.









yep and it will still run rich


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Ginster-VR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ginster-VR6T* »_
1st= 13.92
2nd= 13.41
3rd = 12.90's
4th = this is the funniest it was 11.01
after the kit went on the car i got about 27miles before the motor took a crap... 

My car does the same thing...the shorter gears will be in the 13's and 4th / 5th will be in the 11-12's.
I'm sorry dude but those are ~ok numbers. Lean would be mid 14's and up. Isn't 14.1 ideal?


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

blowing up after 27 miles sucks major ass


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Ginster-VR6T)*

Leo, 
This really really f'n sucks. And I feel your pain because I blew up my motor after about 100 miles on my new turbo kit because I routed an oil line wrong. I don't want to be like the ppl who told me *Afterwards* that I should be careful about my oil line routing ... but there is one thing that I think needs to be addressed here for future people -- 
START WITH LOW BOOST UNTIL YOU HAVE ALL THE BUGS WORKED OUT. If you have a bad Air/Fuel ratio becuase of all the things that can wrong (bad chip, bad injector, bad MAF, vacuum leak, boost leaks, exhuast leaks, bad waste gate, who knows)... then do not drive it, or if you do stay out of boost.
-m


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_Leo, 
This really really f'n sucks. And I feel your pain because I blew up my motor after about 100 miles on my new turbo kit because I routed an oil line wrong. I don't want to be like the ppl who told me *Afterwards* that I should be careful about my oil line routing ... but there is one thing that I think needs to be addressed here for future people -- 
START WITH LOW BOOST UNTIL YOU HAVE ALL THE BUGS WORKED OUT. If you have a bad Air/Fuel ratio becuase of all the things that can wrong (bad chip, bad injector, bad MAF, vacuum leak, boost leaks, exhuast leaks, bad waste gate, who knows)... then do not drive it, or if you do stay out of boost.
-m

Cant agree more! Buy a gauge type wideband too!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Vdubsolo)*

so how did u route ur lines that caused the motor to fail? im bout to be installing my own home made kit, copying some of the kinetic kit and i want to make sure i dont blow my engine. thanks


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (98vr65202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vr65202* »_so how did u route ur lines that caused the motor to fail? im bout to be installing my own home made kit, copying some of the kinetic kit and i want to make sure i dont blow my engine. thanks

Poorly







... just get some strong lines, either steel braided or aeroquip. I went for aeroquip my 2nd time around . I had routed the lines up by the motor mount and I guess they got chewed up on the motor mount, or somewhere around there. I thought they were going to be safer up there in the frame... doh!
-m


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (maxslug)*

What is the general consensus on the stage 1 setup? Are people having a lot of issues with the C2 software and running non-intercooled (as far as timing pull, and general driveability issues) im planning to get the stage 1 kit in a few months, but Im really concerned about a non-intercooled setup running 9 pounds of boost, especially in the summer time around here, and the fact that I've got mk4 compression ratio (mk4 gasket). I'm sure the stage 1 kit is designed to work adequately without intercooling, and it seems like a quality product (which is why i've decided to go with this rather than another company) but I've read a lot of people having issues with theirs, just want to know what I'm getting into



_Modified by VW_IS_life at 10:39 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VW_IS_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_IS_life* »_What is the general consensus on the stage 1 setup? Are people having a lot of issues with the C2 software and running non-intercooled (as far as timing pull, and general driveability issues) im planning to get the stage 1 kit in a few months, but Im really concerned about a non-intercooled setup running 9 pounds of boost, especially in the summer time around here, and the fact that I've got mk4 compression ratio (mk4 gasket). I'm sure the stage 1 kit is designed to work adequately without intercooling, and it seems like a quality product (which is why i've decided to go with this rather than another company) but I've read a lot of people having issues with theirs, just want to know what I'm getting into
_Modified by VW_IS_life at 10:39 PM 12-21-2006_

After upgrading from stage 1 to stage 2 (on a MkIV VR6 mind you) I can say that drivability is much better with the intercooler. No heat soak issues and the power is very repeatable. The engine bay stays cooler and things just seem to work better all around. You don't have to run full boost, just keep it at 6-7PSI with a manual controller in front of the waste gate.
If you're going turbo, save up for the intercooler and do it all at once. Even if you decide to get a crappy e-bay intercooler & piping. And don't forget to build up your transmission as well.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
If you're going turbo, save up for the intercooler and do it all at once. Even if you decide to get a crappy e-bay intercooler & piping. And don't forget to build up your transmission as well.


Without an IC was pulling little to no timing at 8 psi. I'm still on the stock drivetrain with 112,000 miles and no sign of slipping running 11 psi daily. I now have methanol injection and fell in love with the kit all over again. As long as you don't beat your drivetrain all the time...drag race / clutch dumps / slammin' gears your tranny should hold up just fine. 
My only issue is a lack of fuel once boost peaks. This happens from ~3800rpm through ~4800 rpm. Maxslug and myself are trying to get Jefnes3 the info he needs to help us solve this problem. I'm very happy with the kit overall.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
My car does the same thing...the shorter gears will be in the 13's and 4th / 5th will be in the 11-12's.
I'm sorry dude but those are ~ok numbers. Lean would be mid 14's and up. Isn't 14.1 ideal?

i'm glad we got it an idea what causing our miss.. so what did shawn say?....


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
My only issue is a lack of fuel once boost peaks. This happens from ~3800rpm through ~4800 rpm. Maxslug and myself are trying to get Jefnes3 the info he needs to help us solve this problem. I'm very happy with the kit overall.

quick and dirty test:
add accel fuel. (adaptation channel 02)
-Jeff


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
My only issue is a lack of fuel once boost peaks. This happens from ~3800rpm through ~4800 rpm. Maxslug and myself are trying to get Jefnes3 the info he needs to help us solve this problem. I'm very happy with the kit overall.

quick and dirty test:
add accel fuel. (adaptation channel 02)
p.s. there is gear dependent fueling correction in the obd2 ecu. (not obd1), I JUST started fiddling with this.... (Nov. '06)
-Jeff


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
quick and dirty test:
add accel fuel. (adaptation channel 02)
p.s. there is gear dependent fueling correction in the obd2 ecu. (not obd1), I JUST started fiddling with this.... (Nov. '06)
-Jeff

Oh I will be doing that next weekend hopefully...remember you and I had some email correspondence. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6OOM at 9:46 PM 12-22-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_
i'm glad we got it an idea what causing our miss.. so what did shawn say?....

Maf or tb sensor. I cleaned the maf and that helped some.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Maf or tb sensor. I cleaned the maf and that helped some.

i'm going to clean... my maf... i have an extra tb.. i try to switch that out.... mmmmm i switched out the coil pack.. it helped a lil i think. . .


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_
i'm going to clean... my maf... i have an extra tb.. i try to switch that out.... mmmmm i switched out the coil pack.. it helped a lil i think. . .

Do you have a wideband?


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

no.. but after seeing your numbers jump around... i going to get one after christmas... so i can tune it ... and see how off it is...








i was thinking of upping my boost.. ? it rips down low.. i wish it did topend....


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_no.. but after seeing your numbers jump around... i going to get one after christmas... so i can tune it ... and see how off it is...








i was thinking of upping my boost.. ? it rips down low.. i wish it did topend....



I wouldn't up your boost until you know what's going on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_? it rips down low.. i wish it did topend....


Get an .82 turbine houisng.









-Jeff


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Get an .82 turbine houisng.









-Jeff
 h ah ahha ha i got to find out why it only misses in 3rd 4th and 5th... it doesnt do it in frist and second?. .. . second set of plugs. .. new wires... coil pack... and it still missies. . ..







and i'm not the only one


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_quick and dirty test:
add accel fuel. (adaptation channel 02)
p.s. there is gear dependent fueling correction in the obd2 ecu. (not obd1), I JUST started fiddling with this.... (Nov. '06)
-Jeff

Jeff, sounds interesting! How does the ECU know what gear you are in? Or is this MK4 only?
Merry Christmas all! Anyone get a turbo kit from santa?








-m


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Maf or tb sensor. I cleaned the maf and that helped some.

i cleaned mine today.... well see


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

p.s. there is gear dependent fueling correction in the obd2 ecu. (not obd1), I JUST started fiddling with this.... (Nov. '06)
-Jeff

Hmmm...I can't wait to hear more about this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

yup . . . . didnt help. . . .


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*

Told ya.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Told ya.









its not funny...







its anoying


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_
its not funny...







its anoying

what injectors, obd1 or 2, what gears does it do it in?
mine will break up at the top of 4th gear (above 5500rpm) at 15psi with obd1 36lb








other than that it runs PERFECT


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (brilliantyellowg60)*

obd2.. . . top of thrid.. 4th, 5th
it a stage 1 kit... 6psi


----------



## littlewacker (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey, Im just wondering what cam's everybody is running on the stage 1 kit. 
Thanks


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (littlewacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewacker* »_Hey, Im just wondering what cam's everybody is running on the stage 1 kit. 
Thanks









For the MkIV you ought to use the OEM cam. For MkIII I believe the DSR "FI" 256 cams are quite popular.
Note that the profiles between MkIII and MkIV are entirely different. If you use a MkIII cam with a MkIV intake, you'll get eneven EGT and potentially uneven power on front vs rear cylinder banks. Look up posts by foffa2002 for more info. There really are no MkIV-specific 12v aftermarket cams. Only MkIII cams sold to work on "any" VR6.
If you switch to a MkIII-style intake manifold with intake runner length compensation, or a short-runner intake with runner length compensation you can run a MkIII cam no problem.



_Modified by phatvw at 6:40 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_
its not funny...







its anoying

I know man I'm just feeling your pain. That's just my way of dealing with it.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

yeah.. . . i dont know what to do... bug them.. until they fix it. .. 
i'm 3 or so hours from them.. i'll drive it up there and have them fix it? . . . .

my car was untouched... 72,000 mile all service rec.. from new..
i install a turbo kit, and its all missy. . . it not the turbo kit( its the plug gap.. or wires.. or I have a bad coil pack, or its my Maf.. or its my Tps.... ) . . . i dont get it . . . all of it was fine until i installed the kit... 
last summer i took it to the track... i took out the spare tire.. and i pulled 14.8.. i know the motor is strong. .








please help?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*

Is your motor OBD2 fastrabbit?


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

yeah it is


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*

I am getting ready to sell my car. What do you guys suggest I do about the O2 being unplugged and the CEL on?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
what injectors, obd1 or 2, what gears does it do it in?
mine will break up at the top of 4th gear (above 5500rpm) at 15psi with obd1 36lb








other than that it runs PERFECT

i am running 15 psi, on 30# injectors, and stock compression and it pulls like a bandit, in all gears. (methanol owns the world)
sooooooo....... something is not right. i would disconnect EVERY vac line, and replace them with new. then, GET METHANOL.








if it is breaking up in high gears, at high revs, it is due to the fact that the boost levels are more sustained. that tells me you have a slow leak in a hose, and when you apply preassure for a period of time, it leaks. try it. 
keep me posted, and hit me up on PM if you would like, i will give you my # and try to help any way i can. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

102 ladies.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mikemcnair)*

What plugs are you guys running for the stage 2 kit?, i took my stage 2 car to the dyno and it only made 219whp at 10psi, but the a/f was way below 10, not sure how low because the dyno could only read up to 10. I feel the car should be making way more power then this, what are your guys suggestions on what could be wrong with it? Thinkthat since it is so cold outside that its not burning off the fuel like should? 
I have the 30lb injectors and chip for it, stock compression.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_ I feel the car should be making way more power then this, .


you are very right. NA vs. Turbo....









and proof that i was running 9 psi...








there is something definitely wrong. post your dyno sheets. perhaps your clutch is slipping, or your MAF is bad.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mikemcnair)*

The clutch is not slipping, maybe the maf, but i highlly doubt it. i dont ahve a scanner so i can scan the dyno sheet, but i will try to see if i can get a copy of it or see if i can use my friends scanner.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cabracco85)*

Also the o2s are unplugged,should i plug those back in, i thought that you wasnt supposed to run with them plug in. maybe ill try and plug them back in, what is the majority of people with the stage 2 running, with or with out the o2?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_What is the majority of people with the stage 2 running, with or without the o2?

It depends on what version software you got. I think in June c2 came out with the O2 loop software. I ordered mine in May.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

well got new plugs gapped and installed and it seems to have fixed my problems. The old plugs were worn so much and the gap was like 040 when they come around 030 new. I gapped to 028. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_It depends on what version software you got. I think in June c2 came out with the O2 loop software. I ordered mine in May.

O2 control software has been SHIPPING since april of 2006.
Check the software version with a vag-com tool.
look for 'V1.xx' O2 control = where xx is 30 or greater.

-Jeff


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

Did anyones offset MAF locator holes that are drilled into the housing orient the MAF so that it was backwards? I forget if this was addressed anywhere before. I have my MAF ziptied in place in order to face the proper direction.














search is down


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_Did anyones offset MAF locator holes that are drilled into the housing orient the MAF so that it was backwards? I forget if this was addressed anywhere before. I have my MAF ziptied in place in order to face the proper direction.














search is down









rotate the whole MAF housing 180


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
O2 control software has been SHIPPING since april of 2006.
Check the software version with a vag-com tool.
look for 'V1.xx' O2 control = where xx is 30 or greater.

-Jeff

Ok thanks. The only reason I stated that was my instructions said to unplug the o2's. 
Btw. What block is the injector pulse width? And what should I look for? Adjusting the accel fuel to 150 didn't do anything.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! ('dubber)*

Unless I'm misunderstanding you, it sounds as if you rotated the MAF sensor rather than the housing. The MAF sensor housing is a straight section of pipe with the MAF sensor mounting flange attached to it, you can rotate this entire assembly in your intake pipe to correct your problem.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BLSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
rotate the whole MAF housing 180









Sorry that didn't register the first time...

_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_Unless I'm misunderstanding you, it sounds as if you rotated the MAF sensor rather than the housing. The MAF sensor housing is a straight section of pipe with the MAF sensor mounting flange attached to it, you can rotate this entire assembly in your intake pipe to correct your problem.

Heh heh, you're right, dude, I wasn't concentrating too well once I saw that the sensor was backwards and I forgot that the housing is the same diameter on both ends. I put the housing in backwards to begin with. That will work, thanks.


_Modified by 'dubber at 5:25 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Ok thanks. The only reason I stated that was my instructions said to unplug the o2's. 
Btw. What block is the injector pulse width? And what should I look for? Adjusting the accel fuel to 150 didn't do anything.
 does your miss though a code?.... my check engine light is on but have my 02 unpluged? . .. . . .


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_ does your miss though a code?.... my check engine light is on but have my 02 unpluged? . .. . . .

No I'm not getting any codes at all. Just a lean spike for a 1/2 second at mid rpm's at wot.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

i reset my tb... and made sure it buzzzed when i turned the key on...i'm running out of things to check. . . i need a wideband.. what are you running?


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*

What are you guys/gals running for plugs during the colder months and what about during the summer?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cabracco85)*

I currently running BKR 7E plugs. No issues in freezing weather, daily driven.
I am trying to see if I need a hotter plug for cold weather.
So, far I think the 7's work great.
Note: be sure o2 control works so fueling wont be too rich.

-Jeff


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_I currently running BKR 7E plugs. No issues in freezing weather, daily driven.
I am trying to see if I need a hotter plug for cold weather.
So, far I think the 7's work great.
Note: be sure o2 control works so fueling wont be too rich.

-Jeff

At what gap? And by o2 control, do you mean insuring the o2 sensor is plugged in?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (momoVR6)*

I gapped 028, good enough for a 600whp vr6t thats local so its good enough for me.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_I gapped 028, good enough for a 600whp vr6t thats local so its good enough for me.









it is my understanding these need to be gapped at 22-24, not 28!!! 
EDIT: 
ok, i am not the only one confused here... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2979770










_Modified by mikemcnair at 4:00 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (momoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *momoVR6* »_
At what gap? And by o2 control, do you mean insuring the o2 sensor is plugged in?

that AND the airpump is in and works.
No airpump = no o2 control. (any obd2 car)

Gap: Typical is ~.024 on Boosted VR6's (reason: not enough 'juice' from the stock coil. I need to fiddle with the coil dwell)
-Jeff


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 4:32 PM 1-3-2007_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
it is my understanding these need to be gapped at 22-24, not 28!!! 


you want to run the biggest gap that you can get away with. for some people thats 22-24, for others its larger.


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
that AND the airpump is in and works.
No airpump = no o2 control. (any obd2 car)

Gap: Typical is ~.024 on Boosted VR6's (reason: not enough 'juice' from the stock coil. I need to fiddle with the coil dwell)
-Jeff

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 4:32 PM 1-3-2007_

Ah, thanks for the info!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
you want to run the biggest gap that you can get away with. for some people thats 22-24, for others its larger.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*

DAMN!! I finally made it to the end. I have read every post in this thread and from that and long walks on the beach with mikemcnair, I'm sold! My car is currently in the shop. I'm having my tranny rebuilt, TDi 5th gear and quaife installed along with a dieselgeek SS. I've got BFI .5 motor mounts ready to go in along with lower control arm bushings, new fuel filter, should be getting my Schimmel stage 2 clutch in the mail tomorrow and bring that over to the shop to be put in. I'll be doing my timing chains soon too.
For starters, before the TDi 5th gear goes in does anyone have any opinions whether I should go through with it or not? I do take the car on 2+ hour trips to shows and gtg's etc which is why I'm leaning towards it. Any input is appreciated.
I also plan on doing the meth injection at the same time as the turbo and a SRI shortly after (once the funds build up in the bank account







)
I have been waiting to finish reading before posting in here so now my rant is done.
This is all going down in my 1992 vr(soon to be "T") Corrado.
booOoost


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vwpunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpunk* »_DAMN!! I finally made it to the end. ................................
This is all going down in my 1992 vr(soon to be "T") Corrado.
booOoost









mike, i love you!


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
mike, i love you! 

haha, right back at you in the most heterosexual way


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
that AND the airpump is in and works.
No airpump = no o2 control. (any obd2 car)

Gap: Typical is ~.024 on Boosted VR6's (reason: not enough 'juice' from the stock coil. I need to fiddle with the coil dwell)
-Jeff

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 4:32 PM 1-3-2007_


What if i have the software that requires the o2 to be unplugged?


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_that AND the airpump is in and works.
No airpump = no o2 control. (any obd2 car)

Oh, this confuses the heck out of me.... I got slightly different info from you all when I called for my chip upgrade. Maybe I misunderstood. Can you just clairify how it works in my situation? (and probably for others here too) I have a 93 Rado, completely converted to OBDII except for the 2ndary air injection. Top it off with the Kinetic Kit using the C2 software. I ran into running issues and called for an an upgrade of the software because I was interested in the O2 control. Explained the car, and the lack of 2ndary air and how I'd probably still get a CEL. I was assured that it wasn't an issue. 
Since this time, I've installed the new chip, replaced the maf (repaired my rich issue) and driven the car a few hundred miles. So for me and folks in a similar situation: will this setup use the O2 control that your latest software provides?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (SlowCorrado)*

Take a look at Vag-com block 001.
Watch the live lambda correction. If it seems ~frozen at
zero (at idle/cruze) then the o2 control is not-active.
I discovered, just recently, that if the air pump is missing o2 control
never goes active. Apparently all obd2 compliant VW's do this.
-Jeff


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*

why is the distributor setup only good for 300hp?Is it the ignition system itself and if it is what is the fix for this to go head spacer and more boost aftermarket ignition?I am about to start the buildup of my Cabrio and want to do whatever I need to get past the limiting factors with the dist.setup which my donar car was.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_why is the distributor setup only good for 300hp?Is it the ignition system itself and if it is what is the fix for this to go head spacer and more boost aftermarket ignition?I am about to start the buildup of my Cabrio and want to do whatever I need to get past the limiting factors with the dist.setup which my donar car was.

I believe it is limited by the smaller 1-piece MAF that comes with dist cars


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_why is the distributor setup only good for 300hp?

There are lots of cars making well over 300hp on dizzy systems


----------



## bryan burnick (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TBT-Syncro)*

How many of your guys are on the stock o2j? How is it holding up with the added power? Also, what clutch/flywheel combinations are you using to handle this power(i know the flywheel has nothing to do with it, but should help)


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (bryan burnick)*

I just got my Schimmel stage 2 clutch in the mail today, now I just need to get it to the shop








boOost


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vwpunk)*

Okay so what would be the ideal obd1 dist. setup to try to emulate not new to boost just new to the vr thing so I am on the learning curve with this one.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Okay so what would be the ideal obd1 dist. setup to try to emulate not new to boost just new to the vr thing so I am on the learning curve with this one.

what do you mean?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (TBT-Syncro)*

When I talked to Kinetic the person I talked to said the ignition was the limiting factor of the dist. setup which runs the 30 lb. injectors.I am just wanting to know what would I need to do to get to say [email protected] the wheels?Intercooler for sure and head spacer but does the ignition need a upgrade or what needs to be done.Will the 30lb. injector setup support this hp number that I would like to get to?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cant get a password)*

Issues with the Distributor VR6:
30# inj. will not support 350hp (simple physics)
stock maf houusing/sensor cannot 'see' past ~270-280whp,
on the newer vr6's we use a larger maf housing. The distributor VR6's
MAF sensor is not ~swapable like the newer cars.
There are a few car owners that have managed to fabricate
a larger MAF housing for the older MAF sensor, this allows use of 42# inj., which can support 400whp. Then your issue becomes software.
I have custom tuned ONE car to these specs....
The M2.9 Distributor ecu is quite capable of making whatever power you want.
-Jeff


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Issues with the Distributor VR6:
30# inj. will not support 350hp (simple physics)
stock maf houusing/sensor cannot 'see' past ~270-280whp,
on the newer vr6's we use a larger maf housing. The distributor VR6's
MAF sensor is not ~swapable like the newer cars.
There are a few car owners that have managed to fabricate
a larger MAF housing for the older MAF sensor, this allows use of 42# inj., which can support 400whp. Then your issue becomes software.
I have custom tuned ONE car to these specs....
The M2.9 Distributor ecu is quite capable of making whatever power you want.
-Jeff



wait a second here. 
i thought the OBD1 dizzy car has software readily available for 42# injectors?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Okay so what would be the ideal obd1 dist. setup to try to emulate not new to boost just new to the vr thing so I am on the learning curve with this one.

lots of methanol is a must. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mikemcnair)*

i just sold my 30lbs set up and upgrading to 42lbs + chip and inline fuel pump..is everyone that is running the stage 3 set up happy? anything i should look out for and what psi do most run on a daily basis?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Silverfire)*

.So my best bet is to upgrade to a coilpack setup and appropriate ecu or go obd2 setup to make past the 280hp?


_Modified by cant get a password at 2:54 PM 1-6-2007_


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_.So my best bet is to upgrade to a coilpack setup and appropriate ecu or go obd2 setup to make past the 280hp?

_Modified by cant get a password at 2:54 PM 1-6-2007_

Not really, if you do your homework, you will find your answers. I have a dizzy engine too and Im not concerned about not being able to push past 280bhp. Just do alot of searching in the archives and try different words, look in the forced induction, the 12v, and the corrado forums. trust me you will find 90% of the information you're looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (marat_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marat_g60* »_
Not really, if you do your homework, you will find your answers. I have a dizzy engine too and Im not concerned about not being able to push past 280bhp. Just do alot of searching in the archives and try different words, look in the forced induction, the 12v, and the corrado forums. trust me you will find 90% of the information you're looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









or, crank the boost, use lots of methanol, lather, rinse, repeat. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (littlewacker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewacker* »_Hey, Im just wondering what cam's everybody is running on the stage 1 kit. 
Thanks









Was running schrick 248's on a custom turbo setup with C2 stg2 software.
Sold the car a while back


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (BORA-Nos)*

I've had some bucking issues ever since I did my intercooler setup. Anyone have any insight on this? Also, when changing gears, the rpms drop very quick. anyone else have these issues? im running the 30lb injector setup from the kinetic stage 1 setup.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_I've had some bucking issues ever since I did my intercooler setup. Anyone have any insight on this? Also, when changing gears, the rpms drop very quick. anyone else have these issues? im running the 30lb injector setup from the kinetic stage 1 setup.

Boost leak at one of you couplers?????
Can we see your intercooler setup?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_Boost leak at one of you couplers?????
Can we see your intercooler setup?

All t-bolt clamps are tight, and it only does it sometimes not always. but i never had the issue when i was non intercooled.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vr6chris)*

What was your reasoning in not going with a pre-fabbed kit?


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_What was your reasoning in not going with a pre-fabbed kit?

He's one of those guys who likes reinventing the wheel.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_
He's one of those guys who likes reinventing the wheel.

Or...He might be one of those guys that has the capability of doing some of his own work and also enjoys doing it as well......


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_What was your reasoning in not going with a pre-fabbed kit?

well, i did not fab the intercooler setup myself. i dont have a tig to do aluminum. but i could have easily done it in mild steel. but the reason i didnt get the kinetic intercooler setup was the fact i dont like the under car pipe. and its something different than everyone elses setup. either way i like it. but also a question. is it possible the dv is bad? under real light throttle when shifting gears, the car drives fine. but when im part throttle or a little more on the gas, and then shift, the rpm's drop real quick and if i let them go down to 800rpm, the idle is bouncing up and down. possibly a leaking dv? thanks for the input


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_
well, i did not fab the intercooler setup myself. i dont have a tig to do aluminum. but i could have easily done it in mild steel. but the reason i didnt get the kinetic intercooler setup was the fact i dont like the under car pipe. and its something different than everyone elses setup. either way i like it. but also a question. is it possible the dv is bad? under real light throttle when shifting gears, the car drives fine. but when im part throttle or a little more on the gas, and then shift, the rpm's drop real quick and if i let them go down to 800rpm, the idle is bouncing up and down. possibly a leaking dv? thanks for the input

Very possible. Borrow a DV from one of your 1.8t buddies to compare.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

I was dissapointed with my numbers.
























first run on pump, second put race fuel in, third fuel really kicked in.
This is a kinetics stage 2 kit with 36lb injectors and a 2.5 inch exhaust with gutted cat.







running 10psi.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_I was dissapointed with my numbers.
























first run on pump, second put race fuel in, third fuel really kicked in.
This is a kinetics stage 2 kit with 36lb injectors and a 2.5 inch exhaust with gutted cat.







running 10psi.


well, i put 264.4 down at 9 psi, on 30# injectors, with a 3" catless exhaust. no intercooler, stock compression, and no methanol. so, based on that, i would say you have a little bit of tweaking to do, but you are almost where you should be. don't be disapointed with those #'s, that is still alot of power. aslo, what did you dyno before? if you didn't do a baseline, you have no reason to be dissapointed. heck, without a baseline, you may have added 130 whp for all you know. that would be awesome!!!
just trying to look at the bright side!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mikemcnair)*

Just ask Cabzilla...that 2.5" exhaust is killing you. It's killing me.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

yeah.. put a 3in on... i'm gathering bends and pipe, to make my own.. still up in the air with the muffler.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_yeah.. put a 3in on... i'm gathering bends and pipe, to make my own.. still up in the air with the muffler.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That was my next mod, I am building mine also. I am getting the TT axle over pipe real soon and already have the downpipe flange and o2 bung and plug. Oh and you can get a magnaflow muffler for about 100 bucks.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*

^^ don't get the TT .. get the C2 stainless steel version..won't rust
i run the TT myself thought


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_^^ don't get the TT .. get the C2 stainless steel version..won't rust
i run the TT myself thought 

Is it out? Plus I run an aluminized exhaust since Texas doesn't allow much rust. We barely get any water.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*

Need to get a clutch for my car stg.2 what would everyone suggest was looking at the clutchnet stuff or the act.


----------



## sirco (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
That was my next mod, I am building mine also. I am getting the TT axle over pipe real soon and already have the downpipe flange and o2 bung and plug. Oh and you can get a magnaflow muffler for about 100 bucks.

any chance of pics b4 putting it on the car?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_yeah.. put a 3in on... i'm gathering bends and pipe, to make my own.. still up in the air with the muffler.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I made my own 3" stainless system. Bought the OEM flange from Napa to mate with the 2.5" donpipe flange and then had a stainless 2.5" piece flared to 3". The Flared 3" piece is around 6" long. I'll post pics of my system soon. 
I'll post the part # for the flange after I get off work today. I bought a 3" Magnaflow Muffler just incase I can't stand the noise.....
I'm not running a cat or muffler.










_Modified by A2brb at 10:09 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (A2brb)*

mine now is 2.5 with no cat. and a magnaflow muffer.. sounds ok. it a lil quite.... 
i'm going to use a v bands .. 
check these out
http://vibrantperformance.com/...1f414
i'm going to buy a box...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Just ask Cabzilla...that 2.5" exhaust is killing you. It's killing me.


I made over 300whp with 2.5" exhaust


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
I made my own 3" stainless system. Bought the OEM flange from Napa to mate with the 2.5" donpipe flange and then had a stainless 2.5" piece flared to 3". The Flared 3" piece is around 6" long. I'll post pics of my system soon. 
I'll post the part # for the flange after I get off work today. I bought a 3" Magnaflow Muffler just incase I can't stand the noise.....
I'm not running a cat or muffler.









_Modified by A2brb at 10:09 AM 1-11-2007_

Kinetic sells a flange for 3inch so you don't have to flare any piping.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (vdubspeed88)*

yeah i going to order my flange from them to match my 3in down pipe... and run a vband just before the muffler so i can easly remove it..


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

anyone in here running the stage 1 BFI mounts? are they too much vibration and how do they feel with the kinetic kit?
/sorta-kinda off topic


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I made over 300whp with 2.5" exhaust










Maybe so, but not at 8psi.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_anyone in here running the stage 1 BFI mounts? are they too much vibration and how do they feel with the kinetic kit?
/sorta-kinda off topic

They are great. A bit rough when it's cold out and the car is just warming up. But once the engine bay heats up so do the mounts and major vibration is gone. There is a slight increase in vibration over stock but not bad at all for this app.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 9:20 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

i am running the BFI .5 mounts and love them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i was think of running. . . .5.. glad you like them


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

Ok I was looking at adjustable fpr's and higher bar fpr's last night and I realized that when I changed my fuel rail(bent) with another one at the shop that I never changed the fpr back. I checked today I was running a 3.0 bar fpr instead of the 4.0 bar ones that go with my motor. So I found my old one and stuck that back in. Once my exhaust is done I will redyno.


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Dyno'd this last monday.
9.5 psi, stock compression, 3" downpipe-back catless exhaust, custom intercooler, 146k all stock motor, stock clutch.
265whp, 268 wtq.
Hoping that with a 3" downpipe, Schimmell 263* cams, and a walbro 255lph fuel pump that I might be able to do 10psi and 300whp. We will see. I will probably be doing all that plus a 8.5:1 HG, ARP head and rod bolts, timing chains, and clutch in the near future hopefully. Then will go to 42# injectors and chip and shoot for 380whp







.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Dyno'd this last monday.
9.5 psi, stock compression, 3" downpipe-back catless exhaust, custom intercooler, 146k all stock motor, stock clutch.
265whp, 268 wtq.
Hoping that with a 3" downpipe, Schimmell 263* cams, and a walbro 255lph fuel pump that I might be able to do 10psi and 300whp. We will see. I will probably be doing all that plus a 8.5:1 HG, ARP head and rod bolts, timing chains, and clutch in the near future hopefully. Then will go to 42# injectors and chip and shoot for 380whp







.

great #'s!!! that is just about the EXACT same results i found at 9.1 psi!! as for the 300 WHP mark, get methanol, and crank you boost up.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_i was think of running. . . .5.. glad you like them

ijust put my 2nd set in the other car, and i will say that they are a great value for the money. they hold up well at 15 psi, but i am worried how the will handle 25 psi!!! 
i will post up when the new car is running. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Ive been driving the BFI stage 1 mounts and gearbox mount since august. I think they can be a little to much at idle. Im not capable off moving the engine one single inch when if I try to with my hands.
When driving, its like OEM vibrasion whise.. But it feels alot thighter than stock. Great upgrade!


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_Dyno'd this last monday.
9.5 psi, stock compression, 3" downpipe-back catless exhaust, custom intercooler, 146k all stock motor, stock clutch.
265whp, 268 wtq.
Hoping that with a 3" downpipe, Schimmell 263* cams, and a walbro 255lph fuel pump that I might be able to do 10psi and 300whp. We will see. I will probably be doing all that plus a 8.5:1 HG, ARP head and rod bolts, timing chains, and clutch in the near future hopefully. Then will go to 42# injectors and chip and shoot for 380whp







.
 dude you wont need the cam's or the rod bolts to hit 380whp . you wILL need 42lb injectors and stage 2 software and about 18 psi . as well as a sri manifold .


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Ive been driving the BFI stage 1 mounts and gearbox mount since august. I think they can be a little to much at idle. Im not capable off moving the engine one single inch when if I try to with my hands.
When driving, its like OEM vibrasion whise.. But it feels alot thighter than stock. Great upgrade! 
 WRD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Ive been driving the BFI stage 1 mounts and gearbox mount since august. I think they can be a little to much at idle. Im not capable off moving the engine one single inch when if I try to with my hands.
When driving, its like OEM vibration whise.. But it feels alot tighter than stock. Great upgrade! 

I have the stGE 1 BFI's front and rear's and a VF trans mount..Motor feels solid..although I am not sure if they stage 1 mounts are good for 20psi and close to 400whp..If you really want to keep the motor in place go with VF mounts all around..the ride is defiantly rougher and the car will vibrate at idle..but that motor wont jump at all! If you can deal with the vibrations and can afford them go VF!


----------



## bryan burnick (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

whats the deal with stg II for mkIV's?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (bryan burnick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bryan burnick* »_whats the deal with stg II for mkIV's?

The deal is here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2889617
For more information call Kinetic's 1-800 number and ask for Clay or Shawn: http://www.kineticmotorsport.com


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*









Anyone else going crazy at the lack of VR6T posts?!?!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_








Anyone else going crazy at the lack of VR6T posts?!?!

yeah, but i will have some dyno sheets soon, and you will enjoy, i promise!!!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Maybe so, but not at 8psi. 

yeah and you only made 75whp on me @ 15psi with:

-standalone
-bigger turbo
-3" exhaust
-cams
I can easily get 75whp by spending a couple hundred $, not thousands







, so what's your point?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (brilliantyellowg60)*

Here is the Part number for the 2.5" Exhaust Flange if anybody is intersted. This fit right up to my Kinetic 2.5" downpipe.
Where: Napa 
Cost: $6
What: 2.5" VW Exhaust Pipe Flange
Part Number: 31900
-Ben


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

dyno sheets with and without meth at 8 PSI coming soon!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_dyno sheets with and without meth at 8 PSI coming soon!

do 9psi silly!!!!!!!!!








feck, you might as well do 10, with the meth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

naw, 8 is where im going to be daily driving it


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_naw, 8 is where im going to be daily driving it

wuss.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
wuss. 

Watch..its 8psi now..in a few weeks he will be pushing 10..and aiming to push 18 ...6psi is how it all starts..ask me how i know


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

ha hahah i'm rocking 6 now... and got an intercooler on its way.... 
boost is like money you can never have too much....
i'm hooked....i think its all down hill from here


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

So all this week I noticed the car felt like ass...almost as if I had a bad batch of 93 in the tank. Well on thursday I was at a light and it was POURING rain. The light turns green and I get to about 2k rpm in 1st gear then my foot hits the floor and my is going nowhere! I hit my turn signal so I can get the car to the side of the road. I eventually make it to the curb. I get under the hood and the bracket that bolts to the intake mani that holds the throttle cable had somehow come off! So this whole week the car ran like ass because I wasn't getting normal throttle response. 
Well low and behold I had 1 of the 2 bolts sitting on my heatshield! I was relieved because at least I would make it home. I tightened that sucker down and on friday went to the junk yard and pulled a bolt off a passat vr6.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_So all this week I noticed the car felt like ass...almost as if I had a bad batch of 93 in the tank. Well on thursday I was at a light and it was POURING rain. The light turns green and I get to about 2k rpm in 1st gear then my foot hits the floor and my is going nowhere! I hit my turn signal so I can get the car to the side of the road. I eventually make it to the curb. I get under the hood and the bracket that bolts to the intake mani that holds the throttle cable had somehow come off! So this whole week the car ran like ass because I wasn't getting normal throttle response. 
Well low and behold I had 1 of the 2 bolts sitting on my heatshield! I was relieved because at least I would make it home. I tightened that sucker down and on friday went to the junk yard and pulled a bolt off a passat vr6.









full throttle is overrated


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_yeah and you only made 75whp on me @ 15psi with:

-standalone
-bigger turbo
-3" exhaust
-cams
I can easily get 75whp by spending a couple hundred $, not thousands







, so what's your point?

Hahaha, like my setup is maxed out. Keep on talking, you're amusing the hell out of me.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Hahaha, like my setup is maxed out. Keep on talking, you're amusing the hell out of me. 


With all due respect to both yourself and Kevin, if you guys want to debate each other, kindly do so via IM. I'd hate to lock this because of it, but I will if need be.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

has anyone else run into a problem with the injectors not staying tight? a couple months ago i had one pop out a start spitting..... when my brother and i put the kit on we also had a hard time with the injectors.........


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_has anyone else run into a problem with the injectors not staying tight? a couple months ago i had one pop out a start spitting..... when my brother and i put the kit on we also had a hard time with the injectors.........









How did it pop out if it was screwed down to the lower intake? Did you have the fuel rail securely screwed down to the intake manifold? Did you lube the injector seals before you put them in the rail? Are you sure there was not an old injector seal still left in the fuel rail from when you removed the oem injectors prior to the install?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_has anyone else run into a problem with the injectors not staying tight? a couple months ago i had one pop out a start spitting..... when my brother and i put the kit on we also had a hard time with the injectors.........









mine seemed too short when i installed them. i couldnt use clips
so i kind centered them between the manifold and the rail.
12K later no leaks or problems
I am getting new injectors soon so i dont care anyways


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
How did it pop out if it was screwed down to the lower intake? Did you have the fuel rail securely screwed down to the intake manifold? Did you lube the injector seals before you put them in the rail? Are you sure there was not an old injector seal still left in the fuel rail from when you removed the oem injectors prior to the install?

the injectors don't "screw in" i had to find a happy medium when i put them it like kevin said. i swear these injectors felt and looked short compaired to the stock ones...... yes the fuel rail was tight, no there was no o rings left down there and yes there was lube, used vaseline.


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (shapeco)*

i had a tough time getting them to not sit tight 
ended up having to bend the brackets on the fuel rail to get them to seat for me so not sure if it was just my fuel rail bent the wrong way a bit or not



_Modified by Silverfire at 4:56 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Got the Jetta up on the rollers today. Put down 199.1hp/210tq at the wheel on a Dynojet. Running the Stage 1 Kinetic kit with a 2.25" Mangaflow catback and have either a bad MAF or O2 sensor. 
Does that sound about right? I was expecting a bit more despite having restrictive exhaust.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
. yes the fuel rail was tight, no there was no o rings left down there and yes there was lube, used vaseline. 

iirc vaseline will eat the seal on the injector.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Got the Jetta up on the rollers today. Put down 199.1hp/210tq at the wheel on a Dynojet. Running the Stage 1 Kinetic kit with a 2.25" Mangaflow catback and have either a bad MAF or O2 sensor. 
Does that sound about right? I was expecting a bit more despite having restrictive exhaust. 

post your dyno sheet.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Got the Jetta up on the rollers today. Put down 199.1hp/210tq at the wheel on a Dynojet. Running the Stage 1 Kinetic kit with a 2.25" Mangaflow catback and have either a bad MAF or O2 sensor. 
Does that sound about right? I was expecting a bit more despite having restrictive exhaust. 

bad 02 shouldnt matter, i run without one in the car









those #'s seems kinda low...............


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
post your dyno sheet.

Will once I get the sheet via email. The geniuses at this place decided to run a dyno day withOUT a printer so they have to email the charts. I noticed on the second run too that it wasn't reading A/F from the sniffer.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
iirc vaseline will eat the seal on the injector. 

really







i have never had a problem with it.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

I always use silicon spray as it is not a petrolem product which can make rubber swell.


----------



## dub'n'it (Apr 14, 2002)

why dose my waste gate have two vac holes in it one on top and one on bottom.?
also I ran my vac hose from after TB to DV then tee too top of waste gate and then tee to EVAP with check vale. one line feeds them all is this right??


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (dub'n'it)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub’n’it* »_why dose my waste gate have two vac holes in it one on top and one on bottom.?
also I ran my vac hose from after TB to DV then tee too top of waste gate and then tee to EVAP with check vale. one line feeds them all is this right??

http://www.tialsport.com/docum...l.pdf


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
the injectors don't "screw in" i had to find a happy medium when i put them it like kevin said. 

Yes I am aware that the injectors dont screw in. I was referring to the fuel rail it self ..since once the rail is secure the injectors are held in place...


----------



## dub'n'it (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

ya i have that sheet... but there is no vac line before TB to tap into??


----------



## '95 Corrado (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (dub'n'it)*

how many of you guys are running with open diff
and hows the traction in 1st and 2nd


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: ('95 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’95 Corrado* »_how many of you guys are running with open diff
and hows the traction in 1st and 2nd

i am, and 1st and 2nd are useless. at 15 psi, 3rd gets useless too. but it is still fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
i am, and 1st and 2nd are useless. at 15 psi, 3rd gets useless too. but it is still fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can confirm this statement


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
I can confirm this statement







* BUT ONLY ON THE TRACK*


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I dont have any traction problems unless it is raining


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_I dont have any traction problems unless it is raining









that is cause you suck. lol, jk, i love you kev!!!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Hey guys here's my new rear badge...


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

^^^ That's hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Hey guys here's my new rear badge...









Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would drop the 6 though


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would drop the 6 though









Naw I like the 6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Naw I like the 6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Nice..defiantly diggin the new badge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Am I a copycat? I haven't seen this one yet.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Am I a copycat? I haven't seen this one yet.









who cares it looks good..Id also go with the VRT badge imo..But either way I like it..Represent it!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
who cares it looks good..Id also go with the VRT badge imo..But either way I like it..Represent it!

Ditto! My thoughts were to make it as OEM as possible. So far I haven't had anyone ask me if VW make a VR6T for real yet!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

wow, i love it!!! i would drop the t, but do whatcha like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Nice. Personally, I like 2.8T


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Nice. Personally, I like 2.8T

3.0T


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

to anyone having top end issues...i was too, change your fuel filter...without exaggeration it feels like i gained 30 wheel hp up top.
ps, i was going to say 50 but 30 seems more reasonable....dyno tomorrow


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

I gained 10 whp after I changed my fuel filter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
post your dyno sheet.

Done.
Thoughts? Look about right? realize my exhaust is killing me but I figured I'd have a bit more at the wheel.
BTW, red is 3rd gear and blue is 4th. 











_Modified by magz0r at 5:54 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (magz0r)*

AFR? Boost?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (momoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *momoVR6* »_AFR? Boost?

x2 , and what exhaust is that restrictive? is it stock?








do you have a boost gauge, does it work? that seems really low???


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

hows that 42lb dist. setup is it running yet?I am waiting to see how yours runs before I jump into it for mine as well.Is there anyone else on the tex using it with good results?


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
x2 , and what exhaust is that restrictive? is it stock?








do you have a boost gauge, does it work? that seems really low???

Not stock, but might as well be...2 1/4" Magnaflow catback with a possibly clogged cat (bad MAF or O2 sensor for the last few months). 
Yes, have a boost gauge (Autometer). Hits right around 5.5-6lbs at WOT. It's currently mounted by my cupholder (ghetto rigged 30psi gauge at the moment) so I'll have a buddy keep a close eye on it during 2nd/3rd gear pulls this weekend since it's hard to keep a constant eye on it.


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (magz0r)*

So, no AFR with the dyno?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_hows that 42lb dist. setup is it running yet??

i am not running that car yet, but the 30# injectors and the "appropriate" mix of methanol, and_ this_ car is a demon!!!!!
i will tell you, if you are smart about these motors, you can beat the odds...... 
hit me up on IM for more "deets"
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
Done.
Thoughts? Look about right? realize my exhaust is killing me but I figured I'd have a bit more at the wheel.
BTW, red is 3rd gear and blue is 4th. 










Looks like super low boost to me, no turbo spool








should look like this


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

indeed kev, you can tell the turbo is there, but it seams as if the boost never builds, thus my questioning his gauge and it's response...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re:  (momoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *momoVR6* »_So, no AFR with the dyno?

Nope, evidently the sniffer wasn't working right when it was my turn. I emailed the shop to see why exactly but no response yet.

_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowG60* »_
Looks like super low boost to me, no turbo spool

Comparing mine to the other dyno sheet (granted he's pushing more boost), that seems to be the logical conclusion. I'll keep an eye on my gauge on the way to & from work today and report what I find tonight.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
Comparing mine to the other dyno sheet (granted he's pushing more boost), that seems to be the logical conclusion. I'll keep an eye on my gauge on the way to & from work today and report what I find tonight.









That is my car, the runs were 13, 14, then 15psi








Do you feel it hit boost? Even @ 6psi my car hauled ass


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
That is my car, the runs were 13, 14, then 15psi








Do you feel it hit boost? Even @ 6psi my car hauled ass









yeah, 6psi makes my car turn off the road, better hold on with two hands......FWD<AWD.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
That is my car, the runs were 13, 14, then 15psi








Do you feel it hit boost? Even @ 6psi my car hauled ass









15PSI? Nice. 
I do feel it hit boost though, that's the weird thing. The only other thing besides a boost leak I can think of would be heat soak. The drive to the dyno itself was about 30 min. I then got there, let the car sit for 30 min then went and popped the hood for an additional 20-30 minutes. The outside temp was maybe 15* F that day so I figured the heat should have been somewhat dissapated by then.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (magz0r)*

Your car is not suffering from heatsoak. It's something else.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3043286
ok guys and gals, there is a link to my delemma with a dyno graph included...189 HP is VERY dissapointing. It is screaming to about 4.5k RPMs then feels like its NA.....wtf.


----------



## Ginster-VR6T (Dec 5, 2006)

hey guys u might remeber my post about my kinetic stg3 kit on my mk3 well like i told u guys the engine took a crap after 18psi of boost but now my engine is being redone by my buddy joe and i got low compression pistons so i dont need the metal 9.1 spacer that came with the kit so the 1st guy with a $125 bucks can have it pm me... the things brand new after turbo install motor blew 27miles later so ya lemme know guys i might sell more stuff too cuz im planning on going gt-35/40 very soon.lol


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Ginster-VR6T)*

what happend? what blew? what is left? more deets!!!!!


----------



## Ginster-VR6T (Dec 5, 2006)

let me know what u need well go from there.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Ginster-VR6T)*

I shoud be redyno'ing my car on the 10th of February at the 3rd Annual February Fling http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3012112.
Kinetic stage 1 + 2.5" tb exhaust + 10 psi + methanol injection =


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I shoud be redyno'ing my car on the 10th of February at the 3rd Annual February Fling http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3012112.
Kinetic stage 1 + 2.5" tb exhaust + 10 psi + methanol injection =









280-290 whp. make sure the guy running the dyno knows to take it to 7000 rpms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
280-290 whp. make sure the guy running the dyno knows to take it to 7000 rpms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

with the meth injection.... i would think a little higher than that.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
with the meth injection.... i would think a little higher than that.

~%60 water and ~%40 methanol. I'm sure with a higher % of meth I could possibly see those numbers. I'd be surprised if I break 265whp.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
with the meth injection.... i would think a little higher than that.

you are right, and wrong.....








meth does not cange the physics of power and our motors.........
at 10 psi he will run the appropriate CFM for the MAF to allow xxx ammt of fuel. the chip makes the calculation, and BAM, you get HP. 
now, if adam is daring(which i hope he is) he will do a 10 psi run with meth, and a 12 psi run with meth, then a *15 psi run with meth*. 
then we can say the "meth" *allowed* him to make more power, but it did not make power BY IT SELF. 
see, meth does not make power, but it allows you to be more agressive inn your tune, allowing you to MAKE more power. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
~%60 water and ~%40 methanol. I'm sure with a higher % of meth I could possibly see those numbers. I'd be surprised if I break 265whp.

actually bro, i just looked again, and you will be really surprised at the restriction the 2.5" exhaust is causing. 
i will make my "whp" prediction at .........................
244 whp, on meth.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

at 8-9 lbs with a 2.5 inch i made 200 wheel hp at 4.5k rpms....id say 250's is very obtainable.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
actually bro, i just looked again, and you will be really surprised at the restriction the 2.5" exhaust is causing. 
i will make my "whp" prediction at .........................
244 whp, on meth. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's fine with me. My last dyno showed some "tuning" issues and this dyno is to see if those are "fixed". I'll definitely turn up the boost on the dyno runs...maybe not 15 psi high...but we'll see. The other day my mbc spring got stuck and I was hitting 15-16 psi and seeing 16.xx AFR's!


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i cant wait til i get my meth in...lol


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

Mike I run the supertech blue stuff and I like it. Should I just dyno with that or go 50/50 HEET and Distilled water?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Mike I run the supertech blue stuff and I like it. Should I just dyno with that or go 50/50 HEET and Distilled water?

i would go 100 % meth for the best, and most consistant results. 
not sure what is in the blue stuff, but if it's 100 percent meth, yer good. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I have some stuff from my kit for grabs http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3056528


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_I have some stuff from my kit for grabs http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3056528

there is a dude named "edgar" something or other who is looking for the MAF housing. look him up in the FI classifieds. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I want to sell it as a whole to fund the 42 dist stuff.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
you are right, and wrong.....








meth does not cange the physics of power and our motors.........
at 10 psi he will run the appropriate CFM for the MAF to allow xxx ammt of fuel. the chip makes the calculation, and BAM, you get HP. 
now, if adam is daring(which i hope he is) he will do a 10 psi run with meth, and a 12 psi run with meth, then a *15 psi run with meth*. 
then we can say the "meth" *allowed* him to make more power, but it did not make power BY IT SELF. 
see, meth does not make power, but it allows you to be more agressive inn your tune, allowing you to MAKE more power. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

so i needed to measure the hose that connects the turbo to throttle body, when i took it off i had a small amount of oil in the hose.... for some reason this doesnt feel right... could someone chime in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_so i needed to measure the hose that connects the turbo to throttle body, when i took it off i had a small amount of oil in the hose.... for some reason this doesnt feel right... could someone chime in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's the oil from your PCV re-route most likely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
It's the oil from your PCV re-route most likely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

update, i took off my hose from the intake side of the turbo, i have oil sitting on the bottom of the turbo inlet...... wtf is going on


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
update, i took off my hose from the intake side of the turbo, i have oil sitting on the bottom of the turbo inlet...... wtf is going on









Dude...did you not read my post? You have oil from your crankcase venting into your intake which is then being sucked into your turbo and blown into your intake manifold. It can be thick and will buildup inside the intake of the turbo. You can rig up a catch-can to get rid of this.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Dude...did you not read my post? You have oil from your crankcase venting into your intake which is then being sucked into your turbo and blown into your intake manifold. It can be thick and will buildup inside the intake of the turbo. You can rig up a catch-can to get rid of this.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well the valve cover breather is going into the intake...... where is the crank case vent located? thanks.
john.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's fine with me. My last dyno showed some "tuning" issues and this dyno is to see if those are "fixed". I'll definitely turn up the boost on the dyno runs...maybe not 15 psi high...but we'll see. The other day my mbc spring got stuck and I was hitting 15-16 psi and seeing 16.xx AFR's!

dude keep an eye on the wideband and boost that thing @ 15psi..the meth will pull timing like crazy allowing you to run more boost..the meth alone wont add power but it will allow you to safely run more boost resulting in more whp! and ditch the 2.5 exhaust system..you will be surprised how nice the 3inch TB is


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
well the valve cover breather is going into the intake...... where is the crank case vent located? thanks.
john.

the crankcase "vent" is what your calling the valve cover "breather"..its the same thing..


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
the crankcase "vent" is what your calling the valve cover "breather"..its the same thing..









first off, no reason to be a ***** about it







what side of the bed did you wake up on...
second i was under the impression that they were two different things








please take your vortex snobness somewhere else.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
first off, no reason to be a ***** about it







what side of the bed did you wake up on...
second i was under the impression that they were two different things








please take your vortex snobness somewhere else. 

I gotta defend John. He wasn't being a dick...it's just hard to pick up on internet sarcasm. At least you know what your seeing is normal for the kit.
John I know the meth works and how it will allow me to run more boost. I'll up the boost on the dyno to see how she does. Also a 3" is in the plans later this summer. I'm going to Germany in May and Japan in June. So I gots tuh save duh dough!


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I gotta defend John. He wasn't being a dick...it's just hard to pick up on internet sarcasm. At least you know what your seeing is normal for the kit.
John I know the meth works and how it will allow me to run more boost. I'll up the boost on the dyno to see how she does. Also a 3" is in the plans later this summer. I'm going to Germany in May and Japan in June. So I gots tuh save duh dough!

heading out to japan? i just got back from a three month stay out there... what part you going to? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
dude keep an eye on the wideband and boost that thing @ 15psi..the meth will pull timing like crazy allowing you to run more boost..

you got that backwards.







the meth prevents timing from being pulled.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
heading out to japan? i just got back from a three month stay out there... what part you going to? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I lived in Okinawa for 2 years and I may go back there to visit some friends...or visit my friend in Tokyo. I haven't quite planned it out yet. My brother lives in Germany and I'll be visiting him for a week...and hopefully picking up some parts of the dub.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
you got that backwards.







the meth prevents timing from being pulled.








 
Well i ment with the meth his timing should be around 0 therefore giving him room to up the boost some more..Sorry i kinda went the wrong way with that one..
either way ..keep an eye on the wideband and up the boost untill your arf steps out of its "safety boundary"


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
first off, no reason to be a ***** about it







what side of the bed did you wake up on...
second i was under the impression that they were two different things








please take your vortex snobness somewhere else. 

I would just hope that as a owner of a VRT you would know something basic like that..especially after Adam already told you a few comments above..you still didnt get it..I dont know how much more clear he could have been as far as explain the excess oil in your intake pipe and compressor housing..


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I would just hope that as a owner of a VRT you would know something basic like that..especially after Adam already told you a few comments above..you still didnt get it..I dont know how much more clear he could have been as far as explain the excess oil in your intake pipe and compressor housing..

well i am an owner of a vrt and i didnt know about that, so sorry i'm not perfect.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I lived in Okinawa for 2 years and I may go back there to visit some friends...or visit my friend in Tokyo. I haven't quite planned it out yet. My brother lives in Germany and I'll be visiting him for a week...and hopefully picking up some parts of the dub.

okinawa was amazing, i was just out there.... had some work to do so i was all over japan... osaka, tokyo, nagano, gifu, okinawa.... what a great place...... not so much the food


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I would just hope that as a owner of a VRT you would know something basic like that..especially after Adam already told you a few comments above..you still didnt get it..I dont know how much more clear he could have been as far as explain the excess oil in your intake pipe and compressor housing..

Nobody is perfect..Sorry the emotion faces botherd you..i didnt think it was that big of a deal...


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Nobody is perfect..Sorry the emotion faces botherd you..i didnt think it was that big of a deal...

its all good, i just get sick of asking questions on here and having people answer back with stuff like that, no hard feelings.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*

What do you guys think off using a Garrett T4 60/1 on the Stage 3 kit?
Gonna have a 3" DP and 3" exhaust.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

thats what i will most likely be doing next season^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

Methanol actually adds to the octane rating of your fuel while the water quenches the cylinders and help remove carbon buildup.It will also decrease the temp of your charge air through evaporation liquid to a gas takes energy which is heat thus cooling down the intake charge.I have read 50/50 mix with 93 octane gas is equal to 108 octane but I am not for sure on that.Cooler intake charge plus higher octane gives you more detonation buffer which allows more timing advance.I know when I was running my nuespeed supercharger and the 2.4" pulley the meth really helped it out.Without it the car would ping like crazy.But that was then finally getting the rest of my parts in to finish my stg2 vrt Cabrio swap.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_What do you guys think off using a Garrett T4 60/1 on the Stage 3 kit?
Gonna have a 3" DP and 3" exhaust.

Nice choice..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

If you didn't see I dyno'd my car today...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3071945


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

For the guys running an egt and wideband did you tap into the manifold for the egt proge or dp.Also did you weld in the o2 bung for the wideband right by the bung already on the dp.I have been told taping into the mani will give a more accurate reading as to what the temps are as opposed to after the turbo which will pull some heat out.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_For the guys running an egt and wideband did you tap into the manifold for the egt proge or dp.Also did you weld in the o2 bung for the wideband right by the bung already on the dp.I have been told taping into the mani will give a more accurate reading as to what the temps are as opposed to after the turbo which will pull some heat out.

I installed my egt probe right in the manifold. I'm adding a second o2 bung right now. I plan on keeping it in the same area, just rotated so neither one is "blocked" by the other one. Don't know if that makes a difference, but didn't want to risk it.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (BlownGinster)*

I was thinking that as well one might affect the other.Where on the mani did you tap into?


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

If anyone is interested, my car is  For Sale


----------



## '95 Corrado (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

just have 1 question, at what rpm do you guys get full boost
thanks


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: ('95 Corrado)*

Full boost at about 2800rpm.


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (momoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *momoVR6* »_Full boost at about 2800rpm.

Is that at 6 psi or are you running higher? 9 psi needs an extra 400 RPM. I am full boost around 3200 RPM.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*

Depends on engine load. In 5th gear uphill, you can hit full boost at 8PSI at 2500RPM


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (crazykidbig58)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazykidbig58* »_
Is that at 6 psi or are you running higher? 9 psi needs an extra 400 RPM. I am full boost around 3200 RPM.

At both 6 and 9 psi, even earlier sometimes.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: ('95 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’95 Corrado* »_just have 1 question, at what rpm do you guys get full boost
thanks

check the chart








I would say 4000
13, 14, 15 psi runs










_Modified by brilliantyellowg60 at 8:18 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I believe on a quick spooling turbo, peak boost does not necessarily map up exactly with peak torque. Depending on the intake manifold, cams, and restriction in the exhaust system, the torque peak can be at higher RPM than the boost peak.


----------



## '95 Corrado (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (phatvw)*

thanks guys


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: ('95 Corrado)*

I have a problem with my car, i want to know your guys thoughts on it.
So i have a 10psi spring in the car, but one day i go out and it is only making 6psi, it is always at 6psi doesnt fluctuate. I am pretty sure i have no boost leaks, do you think the stock 1.8T diverter valve has torn the rubber in it and allowing some boost to just go back into the intake. It has also been very cold, do you think maybe te diverter valve is stuck partially open. When i let off the gas i can hear it blow back into the intake tract. I also picked up a MBC from kinetics ahs anyone have one on there car?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_I have a problem with my car, i want to know your guys thoughts on it.
So i have a 10psi spring in the car, but one day i go out and it is only making 6psi, it is always at 6psi doesnt fluctuate. I am pretty sure i have no boost leaks, do you think the stock 1.8T diverter valve has torn the rubber in it and allowing some boost to just go back into the intake. It has also been very cold, do you think maybe te diverter valve is stuck partially open. When i let off the gas i can hear it blow back into the intake tract. I also picked up a MBC from kinetics ahs anyone have one on there car?

turn your DV around and go out for a spin. then leave it that way. 
diaphram style valves function better int he "reverse" manner. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
turn your DV around and go out for a spin. then leave it that way. 
diaphram style valves function better int he "reverse" manner. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this has nothing to do with his problem.
to the orig poster. You must have a spring problem, as even with a torn diverter valve, the car should still make 10 psi (will just take longer to get there)


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
turn your DV around and go out for a spin. then leave it that way. 
diaphram style valves function better int he "reverse" manner. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will try it in the AM and see what it does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully it will help and the boost will go back to where it was, 10psi







Do you have any experince with the kinetics MBC?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
this has nothing to do with his problem.
)

but is an EASY effort to attempt before spending too much money and getting upset.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
this has nothing to do with his problem.
to the orig poster. You must have a spring problem, as even with a torn diverter valve, the car should still make 10 psi (will just take longer to get there)
 
Well the car made 10psi then it started to get really cold here and now it will only make 6psi, Do you think maybe the spring might be frozen or ice has formed and is keeping it from fully working right. i never really took apart the wastegate to see the insides of it.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_ 
Well the car made 10psi then it started to get really cold here and now it will only make 6psi, Do you think maybe the spring might be frozen or ice has formed and is keeping it from fully working right. i never really took apart the wastegate to see the insides of it.

just imagine the heat in the WG. if it freezes, hell did too. 
lol.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
just imagine the heat in the WG. if it freezes, hell did too. 
lol.









Yeah i know it gets really hott, so i geuss that was a dumb idea on my part, didnt really think to hard on it before i posted that. What would cause it then? maybe the spring broke?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_
Yeah i know it gets really hott, so i geuss that was a dumb idea on my part, didnt really think to hard on it before i posted that. What would cause it then? maybe the spring broke?

my guess, the vac ine to the WG. mine came off once, and it was not a happy time. 
if there is a problem holding boost, it is a mechanical thing on our cars. there is no electronic interference for boost. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps, by mechanical i mean VAC too.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
my guess, the vac ine to the WG. mine came off once, and it was not a happy time. 
if there is a problem holding boost, it is a mechanical thing on our cars. there is no electronic interference for boost. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps, by mechanical i mean VAC too. 

the hose to it is still connected, i dont think i have a vacuum leak as i am seeing 22lbs of vac







. So unless there is a leak that is very minute until i get into boost then i dont know what is going on with it then. Any other suggestions?


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

Also it holds 6psi all the way to redline, it is just not at 10psi where it was at before. I did nothing that would change it.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_Also it holds 6psi all the way to redline, it is just not at 10psi where it was at before. I did nothing that would change it.

ok, think of this...........
if there were a leak on a silicone tube that is capable of handling a little bit of pressure, and will leak only when it can't handle it any more, it would allow a certain ammt of boost to leak. 
again, the WG is controlled by vacuum in our cars. as is the DV. one of them, or another tube, is not happy with you right now. 
oh, and why 6 psi? why doesn't the car die at 7, or 8? think about it. 
or even 5?
my guess: you have a 6 psi spring in that you thought was a 10,(been there before and felt like an ass







) and now the MBC you have is not functioning properly. 
keep me posted on this.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

Just check for boost/vac leaks, assuming that there aren't any won't get you any where. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
ok, think of this...........
if there were a leak on a silicone tube that is capable of handling a little bit of pressure, and will leak only when it can't handle it any more, it would allow a certain ammt of boost to leak. 
again, the WG is controlled by vacuum in our cars. as is the DV. one of them, or another tube, is not happy with you right now. 
oh, and why 6 psi? why doesn't the car die at 7, or 8? think about it. 
or even 5?
my guess: you have a 6 psi spring in that you thought was a 10,(been there before and felt like an ass







) and now the MBC you have is not functioning properly. 
keep me posted on this.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


It forsure has a 10lb spring, i dont have the MBC hook up yet. I boosted 10psi all summer long. So unless i have a recent leak that occured over night then i dont know what happen.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_

unless i have a recent leak that occured over night then i dont know what happen.

that is possible.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

Again i ran all summer long at 10psi, i had done nothing too the car for a boost leak to result. I am almost 100% sure there is no boost leaks but i will run a test to see forsure. It has no prblem making boost or holding the 6psi all the way to redline, it doesnt fluctuate at all. holds 6psi as to it was holding 10psi for over a year of driving it.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

Unless something punctured my intercooler while driving down the road, but i dont recall hitting anything that would cause that to happen.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

Also i am getting 22lbs of vacuum so i dont think it is a vac leak as all of my lines are ran off the same vac source.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_Also i am getting 22lbs of vacuum so i dont think it is a vac leak as all of my lines are ran off the same vac source.

this is high for vacuum. i wonder if you have something larger going on in the motor.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
this is high for vacuum. i wonder if you have something larger going on in the motor.









Ill look at it tomorrow when i start it, but im 99.9% certain that it is getting 22lbs of vac or close to it. What do you think might be going wrong inside the engine?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

it may be just that your gauge is fubared. if the vac reading is higher than reality, then the boost reading is lower then reality.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_it may be just that your gauge is fubared. if the vac reading is higher than reality, then the boost reading is lower then reality.

That could be a possiblity, ill have to swap out the boost gauge. Has anyone had that kind of problem with autometer gauges? What should the vac be at?


----------



## Bart'sVR6 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

I've had a problem with my autometer gauge. It died on me about a week ago. When it worked good it showed the 8.5lbs that im running. When it started to go it wouldn't show anything over 3-4lbs and it showed about 25lbs of vac.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Bart'sVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart’sVR6* »_I've had a problem with my autometer gauge. It died on me about a week ago. When it worked good it showed the 8.5lbs that im running. When it started to go it wouldn't show anything over 3-4lbs and it showed about 25lbs of vac.









Well that is good to know, maybe it is the gauge then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will have to install the pos gauge i have in my garage. Not sure if i will get to it today though.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_That could be a possiblity, ill have to swap out the boost gauge. Has anyone had that kind of problem with autometer gauges? What should the vac be at?

I have two gagues in my car -- one on the wideband that is super accurate, and an autometer.
The autometer is often very wrong. it doesn't even read zero w/ the car off.
-m


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
I have two gagues in my car -- one on the wideband that is super accurate, and an autometer.
The autometer is often very wrong. it doesn't even read zero w/ the car off.
-m

Well then i geuss it might be the gauge that is causing it then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Does anyone have the kinetics MBC installed on there car?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_
Does anyone have the kinetics MBC installed on there car? 

I do why?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Just about got my 3" exhaust done for my A2....
Tunnel Piece Looking Toward the Engine











_Modified by A2brb at 10:10 PM 2-17-2007_


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
I do why?

Does your boost controller have a hole on the side of one of the places where the lines attach?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_
Does your boost controller have a hole on the side of one of the places where the lines attach? 

i would have to go look the car is in storage
the MBC has worked fine on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

if i am not mistaken, the kinetic MBC is a bleeder valve, not a ball and spring. if that is the case, there will be a tiny hole for the boost to bleed out of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_if i am not mistaken, the kinetic MBC is a bleeder valve, not a ball and spring. if that is the case, there will be a tiny hole for the boost to bleed out of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

uhhh it is a ball and spring


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_if i am not mistaken, 



_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
uhhh it is a ball and spring


i am mistaken.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
uhhh it is a ball and spring









Thats the one i have and it has a little hole on the side of where i connect the lines, i just wanted to know if it was normal or not. Also the feed line goes into side and the line goes from the bottum to the wastegate right?
Also the boost gauge is messed up for sure, now when i turn the car off it shows im at 10lbs of vac


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_
Thats the one i have and it has a little hole on the side of where i connect the lines, i just wanted to know if it was normal or not. Also the feed line goes into side and the line goes from the bottum to the wastegate right?
Also the boost gauge is messed up for sure, now when i turn the car off it shows im at 10lbs of vac









looking at the pic
the left connection goes to the intake manifold the top connection goes to the wastegate


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
looking at the pic
the left connection goes to the intake manifold the top connection goes to the wastegate

Ok thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

intercooler in.... 25 deg. out and it was great























guess i will lose 7psi

















_Modified by shapeco at 8:24 PM 2-19-2007_


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Just revisiting a question I asked this summer to see if there is any more input:
Currently running stage 1 on a mk3, 5.5lb spring, 2.5" downpipe going to a 2 1/4" catback exhaust setup.
This spring I'm folding and getting a custom exhaust setup. The question is should I go 2.5" dp -> 3" exhaust, or stick with a 2.5" dp -> 2.5" all the way back? I will be running a high-flow cat (most likley) and one Magnaflow muffler. This is my daily driver and my end goal is to call it a day after getting a FMIC and pushing 9lbs of boost.
Thoughts?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
Thoughts?









get the 3", and IC, and turn the boost up. the 2.5" DP is ok with a 3" from there back. i have that, and am happy with it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

3inch all the way is ideal..but if your just doing 9psi and fmic 3inch dp-2.5exhuast may be fine for what you looking for..but i kinda think if you already doing the 3inch dp just do 3 inch all the way back..I love mine!


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I've been trying to search for this but can't find anything.. I remember reading somewhere that '*older style OBD1 MAF's*' won't work (or don't support as much boost) with the Kinetic kit? i.e. you have to buy a newer MAF and wire it up..
Can someone explain all of the fueling options for a corrado owner? To make things even more confusing I have a dist. car converted to coilpack.. still OBD1 though.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_I've been trying to search for this but can't find anything.. I remember reading somewhere that '*older style OBD1 MAF's*' won't work (or don't support as much boost) with the Kinetic kit? i.e. you have to buy a newer MAF and wire it up..
Can someone explain all of the fueling options for a corrado owner? To make things even more confusing I have a dist. car converted to coilpack.. still OBD1 though.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...97193
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...97193
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That thread is VERY helpful thank you!!!!
*Now why can't C2 just make a pre-'95 OBD1 Coilpack chip?*


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

What clutchs have most of you guys running stg1 and mild stg2 setups been happy with?
Im looking to do a diff/clutch and exhaust prior to my turbo purchase. The exhaust is always a debatable and everyone says go 3" but we'll see...
my main interest is in what clutch setups. I was looking at the SPEC Stg2 from MJM and i think that may suffice.. any other alternatives?
thanks


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (pubahs)*

i just ordered a clutch from Joe at the Race-Shop. I'll take some pictures once I get it. btw, im running a 3" turbo back.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

3", nothing else. it is powerful, and sounds great.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i got a 2.5 and regret it now


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_i got a 2.5 and regret it now

that's what she said... lol


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

I have turbo-plans... but they may be on hold (doing the diff/tranny/clutch work first).. would I be better off waiting on a 3" than putting the 3" on an NA? And staying with stock until then?
What about some other clutch kit options (lightened FW?)


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

few more weeks....just a few more weeks


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

^ lies


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_What clutchs have most of you guys running stg1 and mild stg2 setups been happy with?
Im looking to do a diff/clutch and exhaust prior to my turbo purchase. The exhaust is always a debatable and everyone says go 3" but we'll see...
my main interest is in what clutch setups. I was looking at the SPEC Stg2 from MJM and i think that may suffice.. any other alternatives?
thanks


There is no comparision between a 2.5" and a 3".


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

There is no comparision between a 2.5" and a 3". 

Sure there is. You can compare the huge WHP loss you'll get by cheaping out on the 3" and staying 2.5".......


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
*Now why can't C2 just make a pre-'95 OBD1 Coilpack chip?*

they do. I have the C2 chip in my 94 OBD1, coilpack, SC rado (ECU ends 258 BA)


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_
they do. I have the C2 chip in my 94 OBD1, coilpack, SC rado (ECU ends 258 BA) 

30 #,36#, or 42 # injectors is the question....


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (gtimagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimagic* »_
they do. I have the C2 chip in my 94 OBD1, coilpack, SC rado (ECU ends 258 BA) 

258BA tune uses stock MAF and 30# inj.

-Jeff


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_There is no comparision between a 2.5" and a 3". 

*scratches head* Either sarcasm, or now Im confused here.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (pubahs)*

If you want to make power with higher boost go with the 3inch..if you dont want to make power and want to run low boost stick with the 2.5..its not a hard call..


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_*scratches head* Either sarcasm, or now Im confused here. 


I gained over 50whp with a 3" and a cat delete. No change in boost.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_I gained over 50whp with a 3" and a cat delete. No change in boost. 

Going from stock -> 3" or 2.5" -> 3"? This is obviously something I'm really on the fence about currently despite only having the 2.5" downpipe. It's my daily so stage 2 (intercooled, 9psi spring) will be the ultimate goal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

get the 3 inch....serious


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_get the 3 inch....serious

I wanna see some muffler / tip pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_What clutchs have most of you guys running stg1 and mild stg2 setups been happy with?

thanks

stock


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
Going from stock -> 3" or 2.5" -> 3"? This is obviously something I'm really on the fence about currently despite only having the 2.5" downpipe. It's my daily so stage 2 (intercooled, 9psi spring) will be the ultimate goal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


2.5" TT stainless exhaust + cat to 3" no cat = +50whp.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

So i hooked up the boost controller and i dont think it was working right, i was making way more boost then i planned/wanted so i tried turning it all the way down and all the way up and the end results was always the same. Is there a certain postion that i have to start at with the MBC? Or is the MBC i have messed up. Also i bought a new boost gauge and everything is fine now, boosting like it should http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The gauge was just messed up







.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_2.5" TT stainless exhaust + cat to 3" no cat = +50whp. 

I 2nd the motion from personal experience.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*

I was going to do a 3inch but now I am thinking about a cutout. The cops have been trying to get me lately and I drive around late at night so, I would like the quieter system for the streets but power on the track. Oh and there are times I wouldn't mind it being crazy loud.


----------



## SlowCorrado (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Amazingly my car with the Kinetic 2.5" DP and a straight 3" no cat exhaust to a magnaflow straight-through muffler is NOT loud. The turbo really muffles the sound. I couldn't be happier with it actually. It's louder than stock, but not so loud that it attracts attention from the police. (that is unless i'm totally ripping on it)


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (SlowCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowCorrado* »_Amazingly my car with the Kinetic 2.5" DP and a straight 3" no cat exhaust to a magnaflow straight-through muffler is NOT loud. The turbo really muffles the sound. I couldn't be happier with it actually. It's louder than stock, but not so loud that it attracts attention from the police. (that is unless i'm totally ripping on it)

i have the exact set up. and love it.


----------



## The King Pin (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

question? cant seem to find the post anymore.
on a coilpack obd1 passat/corrado style early maf sensor, do i just cut the old connector off and solder the newer style connector onto the wiring harness leaving the black 6th wire out? that way it has now been converted to the gti/jetta vr obd1 maf sensor so the large maf housing will work.
and thus the obd1 36lbs chip will also do fine-computer originally came from the passat.
thanks-sorry if it seems a little hard to understand


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (The King Pin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The King Pin* »_question? cant seem to find the post anymore.
on a coilpack obd1 passat/corrado style early maf sensor, do i just cut the old connector off and solder the newer style connector onto the wiring harness leaving the black 6th wire out? that way it has now been converted to the gti/jetta vr obd1 maf sensor so the large maf housing will work.
and thus the obd1 36lbs chip will also do fine-computer originally came from the passat.
thanks-sorry if it seems a little hard to understand










i would ask Jeff from C2 this question. i am not sure if the frankenstain MAF will be a good idea. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (The King Pin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The King Pin* »_question? cant seem to find the post anymore.
on a coilpack obd1 passat/corrado style early maf sensor, do i just cut the old connector off and solder the newer style connector onto the wiring harness leaving the black 6th wire out? that way it has now been converted to the gti/jetta vr obd1 maf sensor so the large maf housing will work.
and thus the obd1 36lbs chip will also do fine-computer originally came from the passat.
thanks-sorry if it seems a little hard to understand










you need the 95 ECU too








read this 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2397193


----------



## The King Pin (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

so i am right about the connectors soldered in but, i need a ecu out of a 95 obd1 golf/jetta. the ecu code i have now ends with (258 at). whick part # ecu do i need now-any obd1gti/jetta?
this making my obd1 stg2 36lbs work-thanks all


----------



## Honda Eatin VW (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (The King Pin)*

anyone running the stage2 intercooler setup on a mk2?? any pics?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Honda Eatin VW)*

when running a intercooler setup where does the placement of the BOV go? like where along the piping


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (98vr65202)*

Hey guys I know some people in here were discussing our 3 inch downpipe.
We threw them up for sale for a little bit. Also have a few more options available.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3099465
shoot me a PM with any questions


----------



## The King Pin (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (The King Pin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The King Pin* »_question? cant seem to find the post anymore.
on a coilpack obd1 passat/corrado style early maf sensor, do i just cut the old connector off and solder the newer style connector onto the wiring harness leaving the black 6th wire out? that way it has now been converted to the gti/jetta vr obd1 maf sensor so the large maf housing will work.
and thus the obd1 36lbs chip will also do fine-computer originally came from the passat.
thanks-sorry if it seems a little hard to understand










thanks for the help
ps. what size fpr for that set-up 3.0 or 4.0 thks


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (The King Pin)*

Hey guys I figured something out recently. If you don't remember my setup..
Stage 1, 12 psi, w/i, 2.5" exhaust. I'm still runing the NGK BKR7E plugs. I had my last set gapped to 0.022. I just changed them, along with my intake filter, on saturday. I didn't gap down the plugs just to see how she would run. Well she's slower. When I downshift and put my foot into it the car lags bad. That is the only noticeable difference. With the smaller gap the car is more responsive.
Would an air filter that has an open face affect the maf? The one that comes with the kit has a black face (the part that is right behind the headlight).


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

i'm getting a p1128 code.. long term fuel trim.,bank 1 system too lean..
the kit running lean?.... that couldnt be everyones runs fat as hell?
help


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_i'm getting a p1128 code.. long term fuel trim.,bank 1 system too lean..
the kit running lean?.... that couldnt be everyones runs fat as hell?
help

I get a code like that, but mine says system too rich, LOL.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

it runs a bit rich, and i love it


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (shapeco)*

anyone know why my throttle position via vag-com is only at 74.1% when my foot is on the floor?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_anyone know why my throttle position via vag-com is only at 74.1% when my foot is on the floor?

Check to make sure your throttle cable was hooked back up correctly or didn't come loose. I've had my throttle cable bracket pop off before driving down the road!


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

its hooked up right...checked that already


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

Anybody having an issue with the turbo outspooling the fuel...and getting lean spikes?


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

We used to get into these same debates over exhaust size over in the 1.8T forums. Now as far as I understand it the 3" pipe might bet you more power but it will lower you overall torque. The opposite is true for the 2.5" pipe which sacrafices top end power for low end torque. Not being an expert of course these are simply conclusions I've drawn from reading through other peoples post so if someone could please verify/disprove these statements for me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (detailer03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *detailer03* »_We used to get into these same debates over exhaust size over in the 1.8T forums. Now as far as I understand it the 3" pipe might bet you more power but it will lower you overall torque. The opposite is true for the 2.5" pipe which sacrafices top end power for low end torque. Not being an expert of course these are simply conclusions I've drawn from reading through other peoples post so if someone could please verify/disprove these statements for me it would be greatly appreciated.

your statement could be true, but not on this application. the faster the air can get out of the motor and thru the turbo, the sooner the turbo spools, the lower you get power in the rev range. 
on the 1.8t, it NEEDS the smaller exhaust to build enough backpressure to spool the turbo effectively. 
just two different motors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

sooo...bigger is better? my girlfriend thinks so too!
my throttle body adapter for my meth should be done soon, i'll keep everyone informed


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (detailer03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *detailer03* »_We used to get into these same debates over exhaust size over in the 1.8T forums. Now as far as I understand it the 3" pipe might bet you more power but it will lower you overall torque. The opposite is true for the 2.5" pipe which sacrafices top end power for low end torque. Not being an expert of course these are simply conclusions I've drawn from reading through other peoples post so if someone could please verify/disprove these statements for me it would be greatly appreciated.


I def gained low end power from upgrading my 2.5" TB to a full 3" TB. The car spools 500-600rpms earlier..not to mention the gains up top..


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_i'm getting a p1128 code.. long term fuel trim.,bank 1 system too lean..
the kit running lean?.... that couldnt be everyones runs fat as hell?
help

I got that code earlier this winter for quite a while. I had replaced my MAF back around November and the CEL went away for a month or so and I figured there was no way it could be the MAF again. Eventually I bought another used MAF, swapped it in, and I haven't had a CEL back since. 
I also made a ghetto catch can around the same time and that seemed to help prevent the MAF from getting greased & oily again.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (magz0r)*

well the kit went up to 2950$ magicaly over night ;o
oh well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

Let's hope that this raise in the price does not apply to the Vortex members


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_well the kit went up to 2950$ magicaly over night ;o
oh well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Time to piece one together


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_well the kit went up to 2950$ magicaly over night ;o
oh well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_well the kit went up to 2950$ magicaly over night ;o
oh well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yup this has been ineffect for awhile now that the price was going up. Glad I got mine when I did


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

same...i nabbed the kit right at christmas...go me!
timing is being checked tonight....urgh....i hate pulling that top cover....and the bottom one even more


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
your statement could be true, but not on this application. the faster the air can get out of the motor and thru the turbo, the sooner the turbo spools, the lower you get power in the rev range. 
on the 1.8t, it NEEDS the smaller exhaust to build enough backpressure to spool the turbo effectively. 
just two different motors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I kind of guessed but thought I'd throw it out there at least. Anyone have any dyno plots before and after the exhaust upgrade from 2.5" to 3" (no other modifications)? Cabzilla? I'd really like to be able to thoroughly examine the cost/benefits of this modification.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_well the kit went up to 2950$ magicaly over night ;o
oh well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

damn...im glad i bought mine back in january and ahead of time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

They had said that the end of Feb would see an increase in prices.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_
I get a code like that, but mine says system too rich, LOL.









Yup, same $hit, code P1137, the setting is too rich. How do I remedy this, any ideas?
Thnx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Yup, same $hit, code P1137, the setting is too rich. How do I remedy this, any ideas?
Thnx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ive been trying to find out why the car runs soo rich myself, but still no luck, Need to vagcom it and see what kind of timing i am getting, maybe i am a tooth or two off, but i hope not.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (cabracco85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabracco85* »_
Ive been trying to find out why the car runs soo rich myself, but still no luck, Need to vagcom it and see what kind of timing i am getting, maybe i am a tooth or two off, but i hope not. 

I was at a meet this past Saturday and several people with the Kinetics kit have been having problems with that same P1137 code. Consensus seems to be that the new fuelling causes the 1st O2 sensor to take a $hit and that replacing it and clearing the code will remedy the problem...







Rumor is that the radical change in fueling makes it so the O2 can cope, maybe this is BS, just relaying what I was told.
I am currently waiting for an answer on this from C2 and will post when they respond. In the mean time suggestions are definitely welcome.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

i pulled my o2 plug.. .. . and it seams to idle better doesn't jump around ?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_i pulled my o2 plug.. .. . and it seams to idle better doesn't jump around ?

my car has always ran better without the O2








rich but better than going lean when rolling into boost at lower rpms


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I am getting this code as well as some others related to the front 02, but I ran a leaded gas mix a few times. Replacing the sensor later this week, expect that to clear it up!








edit: for the record, i've also run ~30 gallons of toluene through my car to raise octane, with great success.. I don't think it fowled my 02, but now you all have the facts as well.


_Modified by Soupuh at 1:31 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_well the kit went up to 2950$ magicaly over night ;o
oh well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif indeed 
THe price I pay for procastinating


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif indeed 
THe price I pay for procastinating


yup i paid 2800 w the 3in down pipe


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
my car has always ran better without the O2








rich but better than going lean when rolling into boost at lower rpms









Hmmm. I'm still running the OLD C2 software which has me unplug both O2's. They are still in their holes though. My car goes lean when rolling into boost too. What gives? My car also goes lean at full boost but while not at WOT.
Jeff had me go in with vag and adjust accel fuel trim to ~150...I did and nothing changed? I got no codes and it's frustrating.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

I have no codes and an idle afr of 11's My vacume is at 20hg and I pressure tested my IC pipes and didnt find any leaks.. Spark plugs look near fouled.. Also the car seems to want to die when i unplug the MAF but struggles to hang on when I plug it back in all while the car is running..It breaks up in boost to and will tend to loose boost when its breaking up..Im tryn to get a custom tune this month...Also runnning the newer 42lb software with "New" 02's plugged in..


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

How many people with drivability issues are missing their SAI system or have it not functioning?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

don't have my SAI but mine is fine. obd1 36lb fueling. Actually I never even plugged the hole.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_How many people with drivability issues are missing their SAI system or have it not functioning?

Bryson my SAI system is not functioning and the intake part fell off. According to C2 and various other sources it shouldn't affect performance at all...but in reality nobody ACTUALLY knows for sure.
Any ideas why I get lean spikes when boost first spikes and at full boost but on part throttle people?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_don't have my SAI but mine is fine. obd1 36lb fueling. Actually I never even plugged the hole.

Dude get that hole plugged.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Bryson my SAI system is not functioning and the intake part fell off. According to C2 and various other sources it shouldn't affect performance at all...but in reality nobody ACTUALLY knows for sure.
Any ideas why I get lean spikes when boost first spikes and at full boost but on part throttle people?

because your O2 is plugged in? mine did that till i unplugged it


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
because your O2 is plugged in? mine did that till i unplugged it









No they are unplugged per c2 instructions (old software).


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_well the kit went up to 2950$ magicaly over night ;o
oh well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Damn it! I'm new to boosting and was really leaning towards this kit, but figured I really wanted to do my research before plopping down that kind of money. Wish I knew this was coming, maybe would have pushed my decision sooner. Now I might have to think about SC'ing again. Looks like there are a bunch of good looking used kits floating around. Or build my own turbo kit.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

if this ~300 bump in price is turning you off, don't let it. this is still a hell of a deal!!!! 
also, if 300 bux breaks yer bank, you probably should avoind the FI all together. 
just my .02, not trying to start crap. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Actually, it's not that. I know that I would be spending tons of extra money, but the more I look at it, the more the total keeps going up....exhaust, intercooler setup, etc. Basically, what I mean is piecing together a kit is starting to look appealing, but yes, you are right, $300 is not that much more in the grand scheme of things. Point being, if I would have known, I could have saved $300. That almost a wideband


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Actually, it's not that. I know that I would be spending tons of extra money, but the more I look at it, the more the total keeps going up....exhaust, intercooler setup, etc. Basically, what I mean is piecing together a kit is starting to look appealing, but yes, you are right, $300 is not that much more in the grand scheme of things. Point being, if I would have known, I could have saved $300. That almost a wideband
















true dat. i alwways tell people to plan on 2 times the cost of a kit, for yout proposed total spent. but, i certainly do reccoment peicing it together. it is easy, and you will both save money, and learn a hell of a lot. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
true dat. i alwways tell people to plan on 2 times the cost of a kit, for yout proposed total spent. but, i certainly do reccoment peicing it together. it is easy, and you will both save money, and learn a hell of a lot. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, there were a few minor things I really wanted in the turbo setup that I would have settled for if I get the Kinetic kits. 3"dp (I know I can get one from them for extra cost), water cooling turbo, etc. Like I said, these were minor things. My friend has a manifold I can get for dirt cheap and start looking for the turbo. I might have an intercooler on the way, so..........


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (crzygreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crzygreek* »_well the kit went up to 2950$ magicaly over night ;o
oh well.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Man!!! Glad I bought my kit when it was $2200


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

I am 6k deep into my setup and I don't even have the motor or turbo in the car yet.I still need to spend about $700 more for the exhaust system I want as well for it. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2981304


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_if this ~300 bump in price is turning you off, don't let it. this is still a hell of a deal!!!! 
also, if 300 bux breaks yer bank, you probably should avoind the FI all together. 
just my .02, not trying to start crap. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Very true.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_if this ~300 bump in price is turning you off, don't let it. this is still a hell of a deal!!!! 
also, if 300 bux breaks yer bank, you probably should avoind the FI all together. 
just my .02, not trying to start crap. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I look at it this way, I jumped on the 2695.95 price so I get free Arp studs and low CR HG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetdavdub (Mar 13, 2006)

didn't the price just go up again... or was that the other companies?


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jetdavdub)*

Well, decided to go with the Kinetic kit. Placed the order today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Well, decided to go with the Kinetic kit. Placed the order today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet...let us know how the install goes! What stage? What exhaust? What psi you going to run?


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Went with Stage 1 right now with the 3" downpipe upgrade. I'll run the stock boost but will upgrade to an intercooler shortly there afterwards then probably just run 9-10psi. nothing too exciting but I'm trying to look for some reliablity.
Edit: Also will run 3" exhaust right after the install. My motor/exhaust is all stock right now.


_Modified by silvrsled at 5:54 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

2 days ago I ordered a complete obd2 stage 3 kit with:
Garret T04 60/1 upgrade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and 8.5:1 C2 spacer, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and a Custom C2 ECU that we hope will work on my Euro engine. 
3" DP, 1 MBC.
Laying in the garage I have: C2 3"OAP and full 3" exhaust with no cat and a Flowmaster muffler, 1 Bosch Motorsport 044 fuelpump,
AEM Wideband, ARP Headstuds, Racimex VR6 Oilcooler kit, New South Performence gasket, Gruven Parts "crack pipe" + some extra gaughes..
Fitted to the car I have a fresh 02A with Peloquin and complete BFI Stage 1 engine/tranny mounts. Sachs Race Engineering clutch.
Rebuild head and chains. Samco hose kit.
Car has 73000 miles on the clock.
The car is a 1996 Euro Golf VR6 Colour Concept. 
So some pics will come when I get the kit, and start working on it.
Should be pretty bolt on I hope.
ARP says 70ft lbs for ARP Moly Assembly.Thats like 94.9NM or 9.49 kg.. Isnt that ALOT over stock? Or are my calculations all wrong?








Just want to thank Chris Collier for aboslutely fantastic service and advice. Thanx to the hole C2 staff for making this happend.








The price you have in the US is just hillerious compared to Europe.
That Kinetic have raised their price's I can see. Its still a hell off a kit for a nice amount off money.
AND most off you guys dont even need to pay shipping or 25% tax on all this.
I do, and I still dont complain.








Just happy, and are hoping everything work out just fine.
Again, thanx Chris.






































_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 3:24 PM 3-17-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 4:03 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

good stuff!!! congrats on the purchase. 
the ARP headstuds have a torque spec of 35 lb ft, 55lb ft, 75,. done in sequence per the bently.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im aiming at 300+WHP "18-20psi?" in a brand new ROTOTEST we have here.
All the guys in this thread saying this and that on how man WHP they have... Im not sure if its all true.. Not that people are lying, but I asume tha all the DYNOS out there are NOT up to date. But everything over 330WHP on the Rototest should be good.
Correct me if im wrong and have low expectations.. But I just try to be realistic.
Are going to drive with around 12-15 psi daily. Im not sure how much boost this kit "or engine" will follow up to.
But I guess 18 psi should be good to go.
I use a 4 bar fpr right now, so when the kit is on, I guess I need to change to the stock obd2 3 bar FPR?









_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 6:50 PM 3-17-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:31 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

^^^ Good job man! Norway FTW!!! (I'm 75% Norwegian if you couldn't tell). Seems like Scandinavians like the "Go big or go home" deal...a lot of the high-HP BMWs come from that area. Sounds like you have everything planned out. The only suggestion would be swapping the Flowmaster out for a Magnaflow but that's just personal preference.








Make sure you get some videos of the dyno runs. At 18psi you'll throw down some pretty big numbers.


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 7:31 PM 3-17-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im running somthing very similar im interested to see what it puts out
dyno day is set for beginin of may


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Looking good Kristian,,,,good luck with the install, let us know how things go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

ohh.. I will. Let us hope the 02A will hold the power. Its gonna be a everyday driven car, and no quartermile racer.
But when I get all the parts... Is it smart to but in the US ECU first and try to start the car, just to see iff it gets ignition and fuel?
Im not gonna be a nice guy to be around if everything is installed, and when I turn the key its dead. Or that the ECU doesnt fit in the pins?
Anyone that knows if it fits? C2 told me it will fit, but I just wanna hear if anyone else has done this before?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

If the car is currently ~driveable:
Put in the large MAF.
42# inj.
ECU.
Check it out. Car should run fine.

-Jeff


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Thank you. Will do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

does anybody have the #60 software yet?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3_vdub* »_does anybody have the #60 software yet?

Only a few have it.
Off hand: 4 cars.
-Jeff


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

General question about attaching the vacum hose for the variable intake when installing Kinetic's Stg1 on a Mk4 Vr6.
In the pics on Kinetic's website, I notice that some people have the actual intake pipe (U-shaped deal from compressor to throttle body) running to the throttle body tapped and the vacuum connected there. Then within that same PDF of pics on their site a little further down (pg 24) it appears that the vacuum line is run from the air intake just after the MAF.
What is the correct location for this vacuum to be run and how critical is its placement?
Thanks 
General question about attaching the vacum hose for the variable intake when installing Kinetic's Stg1 on a Mk4 Vr6.
In the pics on Kinetic's website, I notice that some people have the actual intake pipe (U-shaped deal from compressor to throttle body) running to the throttle body tapped and the vacuum connected there. Then within that same PDF of pics on their site a little further down (pg 24) it appears that the vacuum line is run from the air intake just after the MAF.
What is the correct location for this vacuum to be run and how critical is its placement?
Thanks
[IMG]http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q276/V-dubbulyuh/Tappedbeforethrottlebody.jpg


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

I don't know the answer to your question but what I can say is....your motor needs a bath!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I don't know the answer to your question but what I can say is....your motor needs a bath!










Mmm, thanks but no thanks. In the post I stated that those pics were from KINETIC's pdf.







, i.e, they own the pictures and attention to detail will reveal that those are two separate cars in the pictures, also as mentioned in the post.










_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 9:00 AM 3-19-2007_


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re:*

my dyno results from this past saturday
*Kinetics Setup, Stage II
T3/T4 
2.5 " TT Exhaust, No CAT (Test Pipe)
Maunal Boost Control set to a little more then 10.5 psi
C2 Management*
PICS


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Dude, I know people already mentioned it in the mkIII forum but wow...sleeper anyone? 
You said you ran 10.5psi on that dyno...were you concerned about maxing out your fuel at all? I thought 10psi was like the "hard" limit for 30# injectors?


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Only a few have it.
Off hand: 4 cars.
-Jeff

thanks. how long do you think until its on the market? or is it going to stay on a case by case basis? 
i will probably get in touch in the next few months.... once the car is running again....lol
-jimmy


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
I thought 10psi was like the "hard" limit for 30# injectors?

in my last car i was running 15 psi on 30 # injectors.... with LOTS of meth.


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Dude, I know people already mentioned it in the mkIII forum but wow...sleeper anyone? 
You said you ran 10.5psi on that dyno...were you concerned about maxing out your fuel at all? I thought 10psi was like the "hard" limit for 30# injectors?

My mechanic sent my A/F sheet to C2.......he said that it's SPOT ON.
I feel pretty good about it.
But i never did hear that.....so i'm gonna look into it now.


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
in my last car i was running 15 psi on 30 # injectors.... with LOTS of meth. 









how did you like the meth???
is it worth the $??


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (poopooplatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopooplatter* »_
how did you like the meth???
is it worth the $??

i like it more than secks! lol, really, it is worth twice the money, so get it now. (not joking either) *it is truly a MUST for any FI app. *
when you install it, let me know if you have questions, i have done it a few times. 

and, since i love meth so much, i will own the next page.....


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
i like it more than secks! lol, really, it is worth twice the money, so get it now. (not joking either) *it is truly a MUST for any FI app. *
when you install it, let me know if you have questions, i have done it a few times. 

and, since i love meth so much, i will own the next page.....










so how fast does it run out?
And does it always have to be filled with methenol?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (poopooplatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopooplatter* »_
so how fast does it run out?
And does it always have to be filled with methenol?

it depents on your settings, and reservoir size, and no. you can fill it with meth, water, a mix, etc. 
i run pure methanol. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I too would like to know how long a tank will last. What size tank? Also, what's the cost of methanol?


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_I too would like to know how long a tank will last. What size tank? Also, what's the cost of methanol?

well how long it lasts depends on how you drive... and what size nozzle your using... etc....
as for the cost... you can pick up a gallon of denatured alcohol at home depot or wherever for less than 10$... dilute it to 50/50 or whatever your preference... so roughly 5$ (or a little less) a gallon....
my friend has alcohol injection on his evo... and runs through a gallon every 1-1.5 weeks....
and to anyone considering alcohol injection... devils own = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3_vdub* »_
devils own = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you can't go wrong with Devils Own or Snowperformance in my opinion. 
i have, and will always buy, the snow kit. but research both and see what is good for you. 
also, there are WAY too many variables to say how long it will last.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
you can't go wrong with Devils Own or Snowperformance in my opinion. 
i have, and will always buy, the snow kit. but research both and see what is good for you. 
also, there are WAY too many variables to say how long it will last. 


True. Putzing around town 1 gallon will last me a month with a 5 gph nozzle set to spray at 6 psi. Now when I went to the south florida gtg I went through 4 gallons in ~1300 miles of mostly highway driving! Damn the small ass turbo on the highway!








But meth is the stank. I run winter windshield washer fluid.


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_

But meth is the stank. I run winter windshield washer fluid. 

are you for real??? or kidding?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (poopooplatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopooplatter* »_
are you for real??? or kidding?

you can use windshield washer fluid, as long as it doesnt contain glycol.


----------



## calder (Jun 8, 2003)

can you run 10psi on stg.1 with 2.5" exhaust?


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (calder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calder* »_can you run 10psi on stg.1 with 2.5" exhaust?

i wouldn't


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (poopooplatter)*

for those that want to run other fuels etc. be sure to do alot of research. 
many of them will break down your oil!!!!








in fact, methanol does too. so read up of the risks of using ethol alcohol (WW fluid) and such.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_for those that want to run other fuels etc. be sure to do alot of research. 
many of them will break down your oil!!!!








in fact, methanol does too. so read up of the risks of using ethol alcohol (WW fluid) and such. 

Actually methanol will break down oil too. Just did some research on Royal Purple's website. They make a special oil to resist it but they haven't responded to my inquiry on where / how much it is.

_Quote, originally posted by *calder* »_can you run 10psi on stg.1 with 2.5" exhaust?


_Quote, originally posted by *poopooplatter* »_
i wouldn't

Why not? I do. Sure the car can make more power but it's not going to hurt a thing. See sig.


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Why not? I do. Sure the car can make more power but it's not going to hurt a thing. See sig. 









you got those #'s without an intercooler?????
I just dynoed last weekend at 10 psi stage II 286 hp 306 tq
but stage I i think that much boost is a little much without an intercooler.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (poopooplatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopooplatter* »_
you got those #'s without an intercooler?????
I just dynoed last weekend at 10 psi stage II 286 hp 306 tq
but stage I i think that much boost is a little much without an intercooler.

It's all in the meth man...all in the meth.








(hint: Methanol is "essentially" an intercooler)


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Got the atp catch can installed the other day. It's doing good. It's not recirculated. And I plugged the intake pipe with a black cap off the end of a cane!


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
It's all in the meth man...all in the meth.








(hint: Methanol is "essentially" an intercooler)

oh, i didn't know you had meth... i understand that..... my comment was to not running that much boost with out at least an IC or meth.
cool


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
many of them will break down your oil!!!!








*
in fact, methanol does too. * 


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Actually methanol will break down oil too. 









is there an echo in here adam?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
is there an echo in here adam?









DOH!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
DOH!









you know i am bustin yer stones, but it is kinda funny


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

So what erl you runnin? Any thing special? I like royal p. personally.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

lol, mobil 1 10-30. no problems yet. BUT, penzoil and RP are the reccomended ones. i trust what i know, that's all.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

So I've been looking and searching but just in case I missed it, does anyone produce a 3" exhaust system for an MK3? I thought I saw something about EIP making one but couldn't find it on their website.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

C2 or Techtonics ^^


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_C2 or Techtonics ^^

Techtonics doesn't make the 3" overaxle piece anymore (last I heard) and c2 hasn't said anything yet about theirs...other than the overaxle piece (last I heard).


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

I'd like to by a whole system, not just over the axle. Yeah, I heard C2 might be coming out with one but unless that happens in the next few weeks, I'm going to have to go custom.


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_I'd like to by a whole system, not just over the axle. Yeah, I heard C2 might be coming out with one but unless that happens in the next few weeks, I'm going to have to go custom.

If you get the over the axle piece the rest of the exhaust is easy to match up.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

I just talked to tectonics last week and they have the over axle in stock @ $125


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_I just talked to tectonics last week and they have the over axle in stock @ $125

specifically 3"?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

Yes 3" but I am going c2 stainless they are in stock.Just ordered a 3" metal matrix cat,3" electronic cutout and am going with a borla ss muffler.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Yes 3" but I am going c2 stainless they are in stock.Just ordered a 3" metal matrix cat,3" electronic cutout and am going with a borla ss muffler.

Nice..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

How much? Until I can save some dough I'm doing a resonator delete because my car is WAY to quiet...got that way after the turbo.
*Saturday morning:* I'm going to be fabbing up a resonator delete pipe for my 2.5" exhaust. But I need some advice / suggestions. The resonator pipe is straight and is about 2' long. One end bolts to the over axle pipe and the other end is "flared" down to 2.25" so it will fit in the factory exhaust clamp. 
I no longer have the cat but the test pipe is 2.5" as well but "flared" down to 2.25" as well to fit in the factory exhaust TO cat clamp. So my thoughts are to go buy a ~2' long piece of ss piping and have it slip over the 2.25" portion of my test pipe. Then buy an exhaust clamp to hold it together. 
*Concerns:* My 2.5" exhaust is measured in ID or OD? Can I buy nice exhaust clamps over the counter? Who wants to be my cab driver for a couple hours on saturday?
Resonator is the far right pipe...








Test pipe with far end shrunk down to 2.25"


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

My mkIV kit is being ordered today!


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_I just talked to tectonics last week and they have the over axle in stock @ $125

How long is this piece? Does it bascially fill the area from the cat to the muffler?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (magz0r)*

nope.. u gotta make ur own extension from the cat to the over axle piece


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (fastslc)*

I'm really surprised that no one's come out with an off the shelf one yet, especially with all the VRT's rolling around these days.
on the other hand, I went to a local big name hot rodder muffler shop yesterday and looks like they will be doing my custom one with mandel bent u-bends. We had it in the bay and layout out the exhaust. I'm going with 2 magnaflow mufflers, 3 in mandrel bent piping. Full cost will be about $500-$600. Might be a little high but they do awesome work and I know I won't have to take it back. Also, I spent over $1100 for an exhaust system on my race bike so this is chump change in comparison......for alot more material too.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

C2 has the oap in stock and the full exhust is still in the works but is going to be a downpipe to bumper affair.I talked to Chris today about the full exhaust system it will consist of a new 3" highflow cat,straight pipe from cat to the over axle piece no resonator,stainless muffler and tip.I don't know if they want the price quoted on the tex so I would just call or pm c2 if you are interested in the price.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

^ Sweet. Today I did a resonator delete. Now I have a straight through 2.5" exhaust with one magnaflow muffler. The car is no louder and is still quieter than an n/a vr with a catback.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_^ Sweet. Today I did a resonator delete. Now I have a straight through 2.5" exhaust with one magnaflow muffler. The car is no louder and is still quieter than an n/a vr with a catback.








 yup thats my set up also... i'm going 3in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif after i finsh the intercooler fab


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_ yup thats my set up also... i'm going 3in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif after i finsh the intercooler fab

Sweet. Well after a day listening to it...it's a little louder but the "badass sound" factor improved 10x!


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Sweet. Well after a day listening to it...it's a little louder but the "badass sound" factor improved 10x!









take off the muffler. Its pretty quiet and I tried the resonator also, then took off the muffler made it louder but still pretty quiet.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

How many people have actually taken a stage 2 car to the drag strip? Or even a stage 1 car, i want to see what kind of times poeple are pulling and what mods are done to their cars. 
My car went a best of [email protected] and that was with a crappy 60ft of 2.3. I know i am down alot of power because i only dynoed 220whp a few months back. Lets hear some times and dynos if you have them.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

14.2 ET in a jetta..
234whp and 241tq with crazy missfires at 9psi on a stage 1 set up..


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

i went today. best i got was a [email protected] that was on a kinetic kit with an intercooler setup at 12psi. my best mph was just under 110mph.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_i went today. best i got was a [email protected] that was on a kinetic kit with an intercooler setup at 12psi. my best mph was just under 110mph.

Those were the times i was looking for but it just doesnt make the kind of power it should. Do you know what kind of power you are putting down? I think i could of hit some faster times, as i have a 14.6 pass with the clutch slipping really bad, probally from running 14 times in a row and not letting the car cool down, Plus all of these runs was with the car heatsoaked. As i did not give any cool down time after each run.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

13.2 @ 107mph with race gas so about 260whp stage 2 10psi 2.5 turbo back. Without race gas I make about 237whp.


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_13.2 @ 107mph with race gas so about 260whp stage 2 10psi 2.5 turbo back. Without race gas I make about 237whp.

Thats a really good time for the power you have. What was your 60ft if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (cabracco85)*

2.1 street tires and run without tach or speedometer


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

The best i pulled was a 2.2 60ft but this was the first time i had launched this car at the drag strip or even at all for that matter so i know i can get that down a little more. Maybe if i go next weekend ill throw some race gas in it and turn up the boost to 12psi try to make it not run so rich up top.


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_13.2 @ 107mph with race gas so about 260whp stage 2 10psi 2.5 turbo back. Without race gas I make about 237whp.

I'm at 10 psi and have 286hp 306tq.... is it me or do your #'s seem a little low?


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (shorty54)*

I purchased the kinetic kit a month ago.. and it still hasn't shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (actionVR6)*

have you called to talk to them about it? i ordered mine at 1130pm on a wednesday and it was shipped the next morning.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_have you called to talk to them about it? i ordered mine at 1130pm on a wednesday and it was shipped the next morning.

ordered through 20squaredtuning.. i've been talking to them.. they just told me it shipped Thurs.. Took forever but not as bad as some VW tuning companies I suppose


----------



## cabracco85 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (poopooplatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopooplatter* »_
I'm at 10 psi and have 286hp 306tq.... is it me or do your #'s seem a little low?









I think there are alot of people out there with numbers that are low, you on the other hand put down some really good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Would like to see what kind of more power you could get with a 3in exhaust.


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (poopooplatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopooplatter* »_
I'm at 10 psi and have 286hp 306tq.... is it me or do your #'s seem a little low?









Those numbers seem in the right ballpark. I remember looking at your chart you posted and it seems right given your setup. 3IN downpipe and exhaust are gonna yield some good gains on your numbers.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (poopooplatter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poopooplatter* »_
I'm at 10 psi and have 286hp 306tq.... is it me or do your #'s seem a little low?









Yeah I was really dissapointed, I was also really lean and by the look of the band the timing was off, with race gas it helped some. I later realized I had a 3 bar fpr instead of a 4 bar fpr.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

*Funny ass story: * I'm on washington road this evening and I was at a light flippin' through my cds. Well this dude rolls up next to me in a mid 90's grand am...4 cyl. He then says to me "You need that car (gti) with THIS (grandam) motor." He was DEAD ****ING SERIOUS! All I could do was let out a really loud "BWAHAHA!" I laughed in his face!







He said "This motor was designed in 1939 and beat up on all the competition. It's got a sohc and makes 150hp." I said three words...."6 cyl turbo." Then the light turned green. I was gunna give him a little taste of the vr but decided to let him think his POS pontiac 4cyl is God's give to "small" motors.







....







....










_Modified by VR6OOM at 8:03 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

ha hah ah a hes not worth the time...... i came up on a srt 4 with exhaust and really loud bov... i pulled on him.... 1st through 3rd... next light he had to ask what was done to my car?..... he was lil upset... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i mean it was on a closed course.....
i cant wait to get to the track.....


----------



## TURBOJETTA420 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj br3ndo* »_My mkIV kit is being ordered today!









stg. 1 or 2?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i cant wait to get mine running right...its in good hands right now though so hopefully she will be putting down some good numbers by the end of the week....i love hearing stories like those.
post relivence- any luck with fitment of universal IC piping kits?


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

finally got to rip around in my car today
3.0L with kinetic stage 1 & 3 with a custom fmic set up


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

The aluminum piping in some (probably all) the Ebay universal kits is complete junk. It welds like poo and will distort if you try and tighten a t bolt clamp down too much.


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (TURBOJETTA420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOJETTA420* »_
stg. 1 or 2?


1... it's my first turbo'd car ever. I want to keep it set low and gradually build up my knowledge and eventually turn up the boost and go stg 2.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_The aluminum piping in some (probably all) the Ebay universal kits is complete junk. It welds like poo and will distort if you try and tighten a t bolt clamp down too much.

For the most part you are rite. Most of the cheap aluminum pipe kits are 1.6mm However I got mine off ebay and its 2mm thick..welds fine and dosnt not bend when i tighten the hell out of my clamps..Pretty much If anybody is looking to buy an aluminum pipe kit MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THE THICKNESS OF THE PIPE! you will need at least 2mm..the difference is crazy.. now most kits are under 100 dollars and the pipe lengths are 18"..My kit cost almost 200 dollars and my pipes lengths were 26"..So in others words read the auction sale carefully before you buy it...and have an idea what your looking for when looking to buy something like one of these kits..Becuase like mkii16v said most of the kits are junk..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*









Dude your setup is sick! Nice piping! However I would cut those slats out in the middle portion of your bumper and trim the 2 larger supports "slats" so it doesn't poke out so much...but that's just meh.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
Yeah I was really dissapointed, I was also really lean and by the look of the band the timing was off, with race gas it helped some. I later realized I had a 3 bar fpr instead of a 4 bar fpr.

The software is programed for a 3bar FPR? This is for obd2 ..I am assuming you are obd1?


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
Yeah I was really dissapointed, I was also really lean and by the look of the band the timing was off, with race gas it helped some. I later realized I had a 3 bar fpr instead of a 4 bar fpr.

I was told by a reliable source that the obd-1 software is programmed for a 3 bar fpr, even though most if not all obd-1 VRs come with a 4 bar fpr from the factory. I was also told by this reliable source that even though I had been running the 4 bar fpr that the sensors should compensate for the incorrect component to some degree, but that I should put in the 3 bar nonetheless.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ('dubber)*

When the 4 FPR is factory on OBD1, why put in a 3 bar fpr? C2 does not wanna make things more difficult do they? 
Nonetheless...


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_
I was told by a *reliable source* that the obd-1 software is programmed for a 3 bar fpr, even though most if not all obd-1 VRs come with a 4 bar fpr from the factory. I was also told by this reliable source that even though I had been running the 4 bar fpr that the sensors should compensate for the incorrect component to some degree, but that I should put in the 3 bar nonetheless. 

The only RELIABLE source is the person who programmed the chip..


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*

Well Iam a dealer for kinetic and talk to mark often. I guess Kinetic isn't reliable







. They programed( JEFF) for STOCK fuel system which was why I was running lean REAL lean on the 3bar. I am sure the fuel map was a little off also due to timing being off.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

why don't you get your info straight from the horse's mouth ?







aka C2 instead of speculating
I spoke with Mark as well regarding my turbo smoking and needing a restrictor or what not ! HE said no, I put one in anyways and voila.. solved the problem .. 
Mark is a salesperson .. But anyways good luck


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_
The only RELIABLE source is the person who programmed the chip..










Then my source was reliable according to your standards.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_Well Iam a dealer for kinetic and talk to mark often. I guess Kinetic isn't reliable







. They programed( JEFF) for STOCK fuel system which was why I was running lean REAL lean on the 3bar. I am sure the fuel map was a little off also due to timing being off.

You can look for Jeff's posts on here. But in it he posts that the the obd1 fueling was done with a 3bar fpr, as thats what the car they tuned with had installed on it.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: ('dubber)*

Not sure how to interpret this comment.
But whatever floats someone's boat. I run the stock 4 bar FPR on my OBD1 dizzy... No problemo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
d


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (fastslc)*

need some help i am runing a stg 1 kit obd2.. with a front mount stock compression.. 2.5 turbo back with a 2,5 test pipe.. and a walbro inline fuel pump i have the car set to about 9psi.. last night i was on my way home in 5th at 80 started to floor it and at like 100 the car starts to break up any ideas what i can do to fix this... thanks


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Not sure how to interpret this comment.
But whatever floats someone's boat. I run the stock 4 bar FPR on my OBD1 dizzy... No problemo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
d

The difference could be obd1 dizzy vs. obd1 coilpack...I'll ask Jeff some more questions to clarify, but I know that he told me to get rid of my oem 4 bar and use a 3 bar fpr.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (djmike1)*

try your wires and plugs, mine did the same thing when my boot screwed up and was arcing to the block....it will happen randomly at high RPMs


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

I know mark is just a salesman and I have a restrictor in my car also. My car seems to run a lot better now with the 4bar, will dyno it soon hopefully to see what the outcome is. When the richest part of your dyno is over 14 with a restrictive exhaust it doens't give you much room to play.
"our software engineering has allowed us to supply the necessary fuel demands with stock fuel pressures"
"the stock ECU, stock fuel pump, stock fpr. Kit will support up to 300hp."
oh and from http://www.c2motorsports.net/fueling_kits.
This plus posts on the vortex about their fueling, plus my companies. So thats how I am getting this idea. I will try to contact Jeff about this though. It justs appears to be true based on what I am seeing on my car. with the 3bar it wouldn't support near 300hp


_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 1:21 AM 3-29-2007_


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Jeff or Chris can you step in and clarify what is right I have the 42 dizzy chip going in my build and now am curious as what is correct for my aplication.Mike or budda please chime in on my setup since you both have the 42 dizzy.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

Quick question about your guys's AFR. Where are you guys at idle & WOT? I dont know if C2's software is supposed to run this rich or not but im at 11.5 at idle and 10 at WOT. When im just cruising out of boost im around 13.5 - Not sure if im supposed to be running this rich.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_Quick question about your guys's AFR. Where are you guys at idle & WOT? I dont know if C2's software is supposed to run this rich or not but im at 11.5 at idle and 10 at WOT. When im just cruising out of boost im around 13.5 - Not sure if im supposed to be running this rich.

I can't imagine an afr of 10 at WOT is a good thing!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (detailer03)*

ok, here is the deal. all of us are not running the same FPR, chips, motors, etc. we will all see different results. 
BUT: afr's in the ~ 10 range are WAY too fat. my first guess is MAF, then o2. check them both. also, you need to log the runs, so we all can make a more accurate diagnosis. find someone with a VAGCOM, and go to town. 
breaking up at high revs can be a million things. first place to look= plugs, then wires, then dizz or coil(whichever you have) then, you guessed it, MAF etc. 
the MAF on the dizzy could be causing this, as turbulance in the MAF is much more detrimental on the earlier style MAF. 
again, a VAGCOM log will support or squish this. 
as for the FPR's, well, Jeff does write the software for a COMPLETELY STOCK fuel delivery system. keep that in the back of your mind when trying to alter things in it. 
one more thing, it is entirely possible that someone may need a new chip. i mean, Jeff is a human being (although i think he's a god







) and may need to try things more than once to get it perfect.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Arent we not supposed to have the 02 sensors hooked up?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_Arent we not supposed to have the 02 sensors hooked up?

that all depends. the answer is yes and no. what version of the software are you running? what type of motor do you have? etc. 
i run my 02 just fine.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_ now am curious as what is correct for my aplication..

if you have obd1, and a distributer cap, and 42# injjectors, and a huge ass 4" maf, you have the right chip. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
that all depends. the answer is yes and no. what version of the software are you running? what type of motor do you have? etc. 
i run my 02 just fine.









I dont know what version of the software im running, im assuming the stg1 as thats the kit i bought. Only other mods i have are rebuild block, ported & polished cylinder head/ lower intake manifold, 2.9 manifold & no cat with 2.5" exhaust. Its OBDII on my 98 GLX. Also i do have the 4" maf... but doesnt everyone running this kit have it?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_
Its OBDII on my 98 GLX. Also i do have the 4" maf... but doesnt everyone running this kit have it?

i would contact jeff and see if you can get the update for a few bucks. if you have the o2 unplugged now, and are obd2, you need the updated chip. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

what kind of gains have you seen with the updated chip? My chip is from over 2 years ago. If C2 chimes in, please Email me with what I would have to do for an upgrade as I have the #42 injectors and chip sitting here, but want to wait before putting it on.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_what kind of gains have you seen with the updated chip? My chip is from over 2 years ago. If C2 chimes in, please Email me with what I would have to do for an upgrade as I have the #42 injectors and chip sitting here, but want to wait before putting it on.

If your chip is over 2 years old then you have the older software. The new software was just released this summer! Also if you have the old software and your o2 sensors are still plugged in that would explain your afr situation. I don't remember the specifics but in short I think the old software combined with the o2 sensors causes you to lean out at partial throttle.
EDIT: It's not so much performance gains as improments in drivability. For me the new chip smoothed out my power band a bit as well as improving my idle. Now if you want the #42lb injector software that's a different story.


_Modified by detailer03 at 4:33 PM 4-4-2007_


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
i would contact jeff and see if you can get the update for a few bucks. if you have the o2 unplugged now, and are obd2, you need the updated chip. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Unless things have changed it's $75 for the new program after they receive your original core with the old EPROM file.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

From the horses mouth:
Older software had ~stock o2 control. This required the the user to unplug the front o2 sensor becuase it was possible to operate the engine under boost while and o2 control would drive the afr as if under cruzing conditions. This was/is a lean condition for positive manifold pressure. Later (current) versions we have sorted the o2 control and these poosbile lean conditions have been eliminated.

A software upgrade is Possible (although some fee is involved
For obd2 cars:
Be aware that to use o2 control you must have the 2ndary airpump and related parts
installed and functioning properly. If these parts are not present the ecu will
not turn 'on' o2 control.

For all vr6 cars:
Stage 1 software was designed to use the stock MK3 3bar fpr, Mk3 pump(fuel) and 30# injectors


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (detailer03)*

how can we tell the difference between the 30# and 36# injectors


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (2.Quick)*

my MAF is covered in oil, no catch can but i have a breather on right now...... so why do i have oil running down my intake? seal on turbo going? i have under 2k on this kit


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (shapeco)*

bump! Info needed!


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_how can we tell the difference between the 30# and 36# injectors

What color are your injectors?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_my MAF is covered in oil, no catch can but i have a breather on right now...... so why do i have oil running down my intake? seal on turbo going? i have under 2k on this kit









It's oil vapors from your pcv. It's normal....get a catch can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








ATP catch can from vwturbo.com


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
It's oil vapors from your pcv. It's normal....get a catch can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ATP catch can from vwturbo.com

I made my own







testing its efficiency now. 
My 3inch over axle pipe came in today. I will be putting my cat back in to get inspected tommorow then its straight 3inch.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Got my kit today. Check out what Kinetic is up to.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3165604


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Got my kit today. Check out what Kinetic is up to.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3165604


now they are using Garret turbos again








i got some cheap ass ****


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
now they are using Garret turbos again








i got some cheap ass ****









LOL. I was so excited to get the box-o-parts that didn't even notice the Garrett turbo.


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
now they are using Garret turbos again








i got some cheap ass ****









just got off the phone with them, most likely my seal is gone in the turbo, this is not normal... on start up and running it blows clouds of blue smoke and wont stop. They are sending me a reg and if that doesn't work i will be sending the turbo back.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
just got off the phone with them, most likely my seal is gone in the turbo, this is not normal... on start up and running it blows clouds of blue smoke and wont stop. They are sending me a reg and if that doesn't work i will be sending the turbo back.

let me know how it goes, mine has the same issue


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

just got my kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they sent me a Garret turbo as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
What color are your injectors?

Black


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (actionVR6)*

Is your exhaust housing coated?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_
Black

30lb


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

I just started my install


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (ntonar)*

glad to see you in here nick!!!! also, why does your motor have your name on it????


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_glad to see you in here nick!!!! also, why does your motor have your name on it????









I had the head resurfaced last summer when I did the HG.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_glad to see you in here nick!!!! also, why does your motor have your name on it????









i thought maybe incase he misplaced it


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
i thought maybe incase he misplaced it









"he's so forgetful he would lose his head if it weren't atached"


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
"he's so forgetful he would lose his head if it weren't atached"









hahahah. a play on words. I love it.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
hahahah. a play on words. I love it.

it took hours to cvome up with that!!!!! lol, JK. 
now: finish the car nick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re:*









wooo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Re: (actionVR6)*

My stuff is here too! Just waiting on my peloquin and gotta get on the dyno for a baseline. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MKIV Stage 2


























_Modified by CBHVR6 at 12:58 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (CBHVR6)*

So yea, my boost controller, #42 chip and #42 injectors are here and 3" is on the car (no muffler or cat until next week). what do I do......put it on...or wait?


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (IwannaGTI)*

'sup. I've got the Kinetic Stage III VR6t kit installed on my 95 GTi (odb1 coilpack). it absolutely rocks, especially with a quaife lsd, but i'm hesitant on pushing the boost over 12psi without an improved fuel pump. I know its most common to install a second inline pump, but are there any direct replacements for an easier install? What are you all using?
I'm also about to upgrade my exhaust to 3"... still waiting to hear back from C2 about their stainless steel system. Does it include a 3" downpipe? If not any recommendations?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (reddragonwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddragonwagon* »_'sup. I've got the Kinetic Stage III VR6t kit installed on my 95 GTi (odb1 coilpack). it absolutely rocks, especially with a quaife lsd, but i'm hesitant on pushing the boost over 12psi without an improved fuel pump. I know its most common to install a second inline pump, but are there any direct replacements for an easier install? What are you all using?
I'm also about to upgrade my exhaust to 3"... still waiting to hear back from C2 about their stainless steel system. Does it include a 3" downpipe? If not any recommendations?

I just got my exhaust put on today, I didn't have a welder so I just paid some one. I bought the Techtonics tuning 3inch axle over and had it installed for under 200 even included making my stock cat outlet 3inch. Quality was impecable, no mufflers or anything not that loud sounds MEAN at idle. Still need the downpipe. I would suggest this route.
You pushing 12psi on stock headgasket, cool hows your afr?


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Update on my install
I am going to be doing the HG since I am so close. I will order it monday along with the ARP Studs. I am sending back the #30 Injectors with the #30 C2 software. I will be replacing it with the #42 injectors and #42 C2 software and I will be making a 4" MFA housing.
The intake manifold is getting cleaned up along with the valve cover. 
So I am on hold till parts come in


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
I just got my exhaust put on today, I didn't have a welder so I just paid some one. I bought the Techtonics tuning 3inch axle over and had it installed for under 200 even included making my stock cat outlet 3inch. Quality was impecable, no mufflers or anything not that loud sounds MEAN at idle. Still need the downpipe. I would suggest this route.
You pushing 12psi on stock headgasket, cool hows your afr?

So just just a cat and 3" pipe? That's gotta sound great, but how loud is it in the cab? I'm looking on the techtonics site now and most everything shown is 2.25 or 2.5"... have you got a url to the site where you purchased your exhaust, or did you call and order? 
I've got a 9.0:1 headgasket spacer so i'm told this stage III kit is safe to 17psi... i'm just a little hesitant to push it over 12psi without a better fuel pump. Is your fuel pump stock?


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ntonar)*

your install is looking good... wish i had installed mine myself.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (reddragonwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddragonwagon* »_
So just just a cat and 3" pipe? That's gotta sound great, but how loud is it in the cab? I'm looking on the techtonics site now and most everything shown is 2.25 or 2.5"... have you got a url to the site where you purchased your exhaust, or did you call and order? 
I've got a 9.0:1 headgasket spacer so i'm told this stage III kit is safe to 17psi... i'm just a little hesitant to push it over 12psi without a better fuel pump. Is your fuel pump stock? 


yup just 3inch pipe and cat. Its not that loud in the cab, especially while cruising at low rpms can still talk and drive without any getting annoyed.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (vdubspeed88)*

nick, i don't want to alarm you, but it appears that someone has stuffed paper towels or someting into your lower intake manifold. 
people these days.









jk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*

Techtonics is a special part $125 you have to call and order it they are in stock.Here is what I am going with all stainless steel 304 3" kinetic dp, c2 3" oap,3"qtp cutout,3" metal core high flow cat and the rest will be fabbed up from the bends and straight pieces I have.I am going to see how loud it is first without mufflers if it is too loud then I will go with something since I am doing a cabrio vrt swap so top down I don't want it real loud.









_Modified by cant get a password at 4:16 PM 4-8-2007_


_Modified by cant get a password at 4:17 PM 4-8-2007_


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Techtonics is a special part $125 you have to call and order it they are in stock.Here is what I am going with all stainless steel 304 3" kinetic dp, c2 3" oap,3"qtp cutout,3" metal core high flow cat and the rest will be fabbed up from the bends and straight pieces I have.I am going to see how loud it is first without mufflers if it is too loud then I will go with something since I am doing a cabrio vrt swap so top down I don't want it real loud. 

Yeah I'm ordering my parts today. I'm gonna try just running with no muffler as well... maybe no cat either. I'll post pics when I get to installing it. Thanks.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (reddragonwagon)*

I have one magnaflow muffler and it's quiet as hell.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I have one magnaflow muffler and it's quiet as hell. 

i have one flowmaster hushpower muffler and it's loud as hell


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re:*

Anyone have any experience with the kinetic kit on a larger bore block? 2.9 or 3.0l? Software run ok?


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (actionVR6)*

Anyone having problems where when you shift fast the car falls on its face for a second then throws you in the seat?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_Anyone have any experience with the kinetic kit on a larger bore block? 2.9 or 3.0l? Software run ok?

should it is MAF based so i cant see why there would be an issue


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_Anyone have any experience with the kinetic kit on a larger bore block? 2.9 or 3.0l? Software run ok?

Yes, 3.0L. Runs OK.

_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_Anyone having problems where when you shift fast the car falls on its face for a second then throws you in the seat? 

Coincidentally, this is the only problem I have... still trying to sort this one out. I have one small exhaust leak to fix before I start hunting for this problem again. Haven't had time in the last couple months, but I have a track day coming up. I have pretty pictures that show the AFR going lean during this time. What is your setup (displacement, compression ratio, mk3 obdi/obdii/mk4, cams, injectors, software?) I'm running mk3 obd-ii, working closed-loops 30# tune, no CELs, 3.0L, 8.5:1 CR pistons, Bildon 264* cams.
-m


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Yes, 3.0L. Runs OK.
Coincidentally, this is the only problem I have... still trying to sort this one out. -m


your DV is getting old, and not a "snappy" as it used to be. you can replace it with the same piece, just turn it backwards (assuming you are using the bosch diaphram style) to prolong it's life. 
oh, and i have a magnaflow, 3", no cat, no res. it sounds perfect to me. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*

So it could possibly be a faulty DV causing this problem? Cause let me tell you its annoying as hell especially when your trying to pull on someone you KNOW your way faster than lol.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_ when your trying to pull on someone you KNOW your way faster than lol.

on the track of course???








yeah, a faulty DV could easlily be reacting slowly, and cause the boost to bleed while it is "re-spooling" in between gears. thus causing you to feel a delay in the spool. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
on the track of course???








yeah, a faulty DV could easlily be reacting slowly, and cause the boost to bleed while it is "re-spooling" in between gears. thus causing you to feel a delay in the spool. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a boost gauge would tell you this very easily


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

If i recall correctly there is no change in boost when this occurs.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_If i recall correctly there is no change in boost when this occurs.

then that is a whole different story. that could easily be an exhaust leak, etc.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_If i recall correctly there is no change in boost when this occurs.

see here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2982552 and
here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3026840. 
exhaust leaks seem to be common. Mine happens at full boost, so not a DV problem. I have a graph of it from my wideband around here somewhere (boost vs rpm vs throttle vs afr).
I'm going to fix this in the next two weeks... i'll report back if fixing my exhaust leak does it. It's the D/P to Turbo interface that's leaking btw. look for white streaks.
-m


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Re: (maxslug)*

HG is ready to go in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ntonar)*

sweet man you gonna put arp studs in? I was going to do a headgasket also but I decided another route. STANDALONE







I will be able run the same amount of boost as I was going to do with a headgasket but make more power. Obviously Higher boost levels will only be on race gas. I am going to wait until next year and build the motor with lower comp pistons and a bigger turbo.


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

My stuff just came in today!


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

what type of plugs is everyone runing...and what gap.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and anyone runing a range or 2 colder...?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (djmike1)*

ngk bkr7e gapped to.022-.024


----------



## AnotheRealM86VRT (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_ngk bkr7e gapped to.022-.024

ditto


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (AnotheRealM86VRT)*

i use the Bosch F6DTC gaped at .032 and had no problems.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (HotredVR)*

Got my C2 upgraded Kinetic stage 3 kit today. Cant wait to put it on.
ANYONE got a pic with the T04 60-1 upgrade?
Just want to see where or how I should put on the silicone hoses around the turbo... 








_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 5:28 PM 4-17-2007_

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 1:59 AM 4-18-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:36 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Coincidentally, this is the only problem I have... still trying to sort this one out. I have one small exhaust leak to fix before I start hunting for this problem again. Haven't had time in the last couple months, but I have a track day coming up. I have pretty pictures that show the AFR going lean during this time. What is your setup (displacement, compression ratio, mk3 obdi/obdii/mk4, cams, injectors, software?) I'm running mk3 obd-ii, working closed-loops 30# tune, no CELs, 3.0L, 8.5:1 CR pistons, Bildon 264* cams.
-m

Update : It was all my fault. Exhaust leak fixed == lean spike and bucking fixed. I'm seeing another small lean spike at the transition from closed to open loop, but that happens long before boost, so it's no danger... and the butt dyno did not register it. 
OK, i won't say all my fault -- I think kinetic gets some of the fault because my downpipe flange is a bit warped and I had to throw a gasket from ATP in there to seal it up.







to jeff+chris for putting up w/ me through this one.







to sureguy510 for welding an extra 02 sensor bung on my d/p on his lunch break.
-m


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (maxslug)*

Interesting..only i dont think the reason i am going lean around 4k is because of an exhaust leak..I wish it was







Enjoy your working car tho Max http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Interesting..only i dont think the reason i am going lean around 4k is because of an exhaust leak

MAF trying to keep up?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*

Im honstly not sure..I mean the MAF seems fine..otherwise..as far as driving normally.. The car just goes lean around 4k..even at 6psi


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*

So whats the deal with the new C2 chips and the o2 sensors. Do you need to have the SAI in?


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Im honstly not sure..I mean the MAF seems fine..otherwise..as far as driving normally.. The car just goes lean around 4k..even at 6psi









wtf even with meth spraying?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (actionVR6)*

i need to see a graph of this. try another MAF if you have access to one. also, try to clean yours. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*

i hope i don't get nailed for cross posting here... but i did this to my Kinetic setup this weekend, and it TOTALLY CHANGED MY CAR!
*Let me tell you, my car is a totally different car with this set up ( plugs gapped at .40 now)....the powerband is just absolutly perfect....the throttle response is incredible....and there is no such thing as REDLINE
anymore.*


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (poopooplatter)*

i assume your car was a coil car to begin with? where did you get the goods from?


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i assume your car was a coil car to begin with? where did you get the goods from? 


Coils from JEGS $40.00
then i had my engineering geniuses over at Volkstech wire it up properly.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*

His car is obd2 so it was coil, and Volkstech did the work for him. Great guys over there, got my 3" DP and exhaust made there, AWESOME craftsmanship.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (poopooplatter)*

Who has the link to wiring a coilpack maf into a dizzy car and is anyone running a turbo with the maf swap.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (cant get a password)*

brilliantyellowg60 does, and is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*

Found it but from what I read it will not work on my dizzy 42# setup just trying to get around the modded dizzy maf.I just need to send mine to the guy who did yours.


----------



## poopooplatter (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_His car is obd2 so it was coil, and Volkstech did the work for him. Great guys over there, got my 3" DP and exhaust made there, AWESOME craftsmanship.


TRUE STORY...those guys are the best


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Found it but from what I read it will not work on my dizzy 42# setup just trying to get around the modded dizzy maf.I just need to send mine to the guy who did yours.

send it to josh, he will get it done in a hot minute. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
his SN is nothingleavesstock on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_brilliantyellowg60 does, and is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i didnt go from dist to coilpack
i went from 1-piece MAF coilpack to 2-piece MAF coilpack (all OBD1)


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

oh, my bad. i knew it was something like that. :goes to kill self now:


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i need to see a graph of this. try another MAF if you have access to one. also, try to clean yours. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I did both...no dice..im sprayin ww fluid with a mixture of water and meth and its not keeping my afr's safe enough to keep on it..remember im pushing 6 psi rite now with the 440's


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I did both...no dice..im sprayin ww fluid with a mixture of water and meth and its not keeping my afr's safe enough to keep on it..remember im pushing 6 psi rite now with the 440's

afr or timing? run full meth for fuel. but none of that should not be needed. have you replaced your fuel filter?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I did both...no dice..im sprayin ww fluid with a mixture of water and meth and its not keeping my afr's safe enough to keep on it..remember im pushing 6 psi rite now with the 440's

what fuel pump do you have? also, i would run streight meth. eff that water business.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*

My fuel filter has been recently replaced and I am running a Walbro 255 inline..along with the 42lbs software..Im trying to figure this out with Jeff as well but i can only do so much..on my own. I never even thought about the car pulling timing, would that cause the car to lean out at 4k at any boost level ..?
I am pretty sure my fuel system is up to par..Iv went over it many times..my idle fuel pressure is good around 38-39psi..Like i said i think its electrical since the car goes lean at 4k at any boost level..with stage 2 software..


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_My fuel filter has been recently replaced and I am running a Walbro 255 inline..along with the 42lbs software..Im trying to figure this out with Jeff as well but i can only do so much..on my own. I never even thought about the car pulling timing, would that cause the car to lean out at 4k at any boost level ..?
I am pretty sure my fuel system is up to par..Iv went over it many times..my idle fuel pressure is good around 38-39psi..Like i said i think its electrical since the car goes lean at 4k at any boost level..with stage 2 software..

INTERESTING: I installed my Kinectic MKIV vr kit 3 weeks now and trying to track down the same issue. The car runs very well except for and "intermittent" lean condition. 
I have looked at all the possibilities with no positive results. APR STG 3 fuel pump, new fuel filter, new stock FPR. 
Will do some logging later this week to see what is going on at timing, intake temp and fuel pressure and MAF data. Hopefully something shows up


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jamboravr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamboravr6* »_
INTERESTING: I installed my Kinectic MKIV vr kit 3 weeks now and trying to track down the same issue. The car runs very well except for and "intermittent" lean condition. 
I have looked at all the possibilities with no positive results. APR STG 3 fuel pump, new fuel filter, new stock FPR. 
Will do some logging later this week to see what is going on at timing, intake temp and fuel pressure and MAF data. Hopefully something shows up









I wish my problem was "intermittent" I would be able to acctually dirve my car in boost with the aid of some methenol..however my car leans out...and usually dosnt richen up..it gets to the point where i dont like to push it to find out if the afr will drop back down in to the 12's again..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Vdubsolo)*

honestly, we need to see logs. 
in all reality, it is hard as hell to do an internet dyno........
so, with graphs and logging, we can get to the bottom of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*

Im working on that..I need the cable for my program..


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (jamboravr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamboravr6* »_
INTERESTING: I installed my Kinectic MKIV vr kit 3 weeks now and trying to track down the same issue. The car runs very well except for and "intermittent" lean condition. 
I have looked at all the possibilities with no positive results. APR STG 3 fuel pump, new fuel filter, new stock FPR. 
Will do some logging later this week to see what is going on at timing, intake temp and fuel pressure and MAF data. Hopefully something shows up









Meanwhile mine is running horribly rich at idle... Spluttering, lumpy idle, CEL,not too cool.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Meanwhile mine is running horribly rich at idle... Spluttering, lumpy idle, CEL,not too cool.









check all of your sensore. MAF, 02, etc.


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
check all of your sensore. MAF, 02, etc. 

x2


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (jamboravr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamboravr6* »_
x2

Yup I did some VAGCOM scans etc. Swapped out the MAF with another stock OEM MAF, not a knock off... and well, the same results. No improvement.
Actually the first thing I did was change the front O2 sensor. Cleared the CEL/code, and was CEL free for like 1 1/2wks then that CEL came right back. Got yet another O2 sensor that I will be installing with some other bits and pieces.
I checked for vac leaks everywhere. All the hoses, sprayed down around the injectors also... still nothing. I am in the process of replacing ALL the o-rings from each injector and some of the seals on the inside of the intake manifold. Hopefully if there is some type of leak in either of these locations it will be rectified.
I'm not sure if one/more of the injectors might be faulty (the off-white 36 lb ones). Or if it might be an ECU issue.
The code I've got is:
17545 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Rich 
P1137 - 35-00 - -


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Yup I did some VAGCOM scans etc. Swapped out the MAF with another stock OEM MAF, not a knock off... and well, the same results. No improvement.
Actually the first thing I did was change the front O2 sensor. Cleared the CEL/code, and was CEL free for like 1 1/2wks then that CEL came right back. Got yet another O2 sensor that I will be installing with some other bits and pieces.
I checked for vac leaks everywhere. All the hoses, sprayed down around the injectors also... still nothing. I am in the process of replacing ALL the o-rings from each injector and some of the seals on the inside of the intake manifold. Hopefully if there is some type of leak in either of these locations it will be rectified.
I'm not sure if one/more of the injectors might be faulty (the off-white 36 lb ones). Or if it might be an ECU issue.
The code I've got is:
17545 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Rich 
P1137 - 35-00 - -









Did you check you stock FPR. Swap it out with someone elses' (with their permission of course) and see if that could be the culprit. A buddy of mine had a similar issue on his 1.8t and that was the problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (jamboravr6)*

I was about to suggest that also although your car only runs a 3 bar. Is stage 2 fueling on the stock fpr or is it upgraded to 4bar?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_I was about to suggest that also although your car only runs a 3 bar. Is stage 2 fueling on the stock fpr or is it upgraded to 4bar?

Thanks guys, it is the stock FPR and I am not sure but I would think that the software would be compatible with this stock FPR. There was never any mention of having to upgrade it.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_I was about to suggest that also although your car only runs a 3 bar. Is stage 2 fueling on the stock fpr or is it upgraded to 4bar?

going to a higher pressure fuel regulator isnt going to make it leaner


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Question for those who received their kit in the last month or so with a Garret turbo instead of what ever they used to use. Anyway, been working on the install and started fitting the oil feed line on the turbo end. The thread in the turbo is a 1/4" npt and all I have in the kit is 1/8" npt. Anyone else have this same problem. I'm just going to go to the local hardware shop and pick up an adapter.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Re: (silvrsled)*

I had the same problem, just put an adapter


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (asylum)*

just wanted to know it wasn't just me.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Question for those who received their kit in the last month or so with a Garret turbo instead of what ever they used to use. Anyway, been working on the install and started fitting the oil feed line on the turbo end. The thread in the turbo is a 1/4" npt and all I have in the kit is 1/8" npt. Anyone else have this same problem. I'm just going to go to the local hardware shop and pick up an adapter.

They sent the adapter w/ mine, but yes, adapter. Good luck finding an oil restrictor if you decide you need one of those. I've been fine w/out one for 20k miles, no oil leaks... on a sleeve-bearing turbo.
-m


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
They sent the adapter w/ mine, but yes, adapter. Good luck finding an oil restrictor if you decide you need one of those. I've been fine w/out one for 20k miles, no oil leaks... on a sleeve-bearing turbo.
-m

I have an 1/8" oil restrictor so an adapter should work with it.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
They sent the adapter w/ mine, but yes, adapter. Good luck finding an oil restrictor if you decide you need one of those. I've been fine w/out one for 20k miles, no oil leaks... on a sleeve-bearing turbo.
-m

Max i also have been fine so some amount of time..almost 2 years..but i recently put one on just in case..I bought a flange, and an restrictor and a new 4an 90 degree fitting..probably cost like 40 bucks...but if i were you i would get one just to be on the safe size..it cant hurt anything..


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_Question for those who received their kit in the last month or so with a Garret turbo instead of what ever they used to use. Anyway, been working on the install and started fitting the oil feed line on the turbo end. The thread in the turbo is a 1/4" npt and all I have in the kit is 1/8" npt. Anyone else have this same problem. I'm just going to go to the local hardware shop and pick up an adapter.

Why did they go from the Rotomaster turbo and when exactly did they begin using Garret? Is the Garret a ball bearing turbo?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
The code I've got is:
17545 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Rich 
P1137 - 35-00 - -









wow I didn't even see that, for some reason I thought he was running lean.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: (jamboravr6)*

the turbo's are all basically the same, just a different emblem. 
the bearings are all the same. 
they switch from one manufacturer to another depending upon inventory, and who has the better bulk deal at the time.


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_the turbo's are all basically the same, just a different emblem. 
the bearings are all the same. 
they switch from one manufacturer to another depending upon inventory, and who has the better bulk deal at the time. 


interesting. Soe anyone have any FIRST HAND quality comparion?. As far as my research goes, it seem


_Modified by jamboravr6 at 9:16 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (jamboravr6)*

Bye guys it's been great!!!!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3213780


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Bye guys it's been great!!!!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3213780

Dude, are you serious? You think you'll only get $7500 for _that_? Damn that scares me. That's what I paid for my car stock a couple years ago (granted, with 49K miles on it).
Good luck with the sale though!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
Dude, are you serious? You think you'll only get $7500 for _that_? Damn that scares me. That's what I paid for my car stock a couple years ago (granted, with 49K miles on it).
Good luck with the sale though!









Well it's like $1800 to fix the rust. Otherwise I'd ask more. Car's are NEVER an investment...well at least %98 aren't.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VR6OOM)*

Will running a bov make the car go rich dumping the metered air I have a bov I can use but I think it would go rich right as you get back into the throttle.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (cant get a password)*

I have a vr6 turbo in our shop I installed the c2 stage 2 fueling. It has a bov and its very jerky when that thing blows off and it can make it run rich.

p.s. getting standalone early this next week, woot!


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*V R T(rouble)*

I'm having some issues with my mkIV VRT.. I just replaced the MAF sensor and unplugged the battery to clear everything and the CEL came back along with the EPC light and ASR light.
*Symptoms:*
Idle's at around 1k.
Rolling to a stop when I put it in neutral, the idle creeps up to 2k.
ASR and EPC lights with "ENGINE WORKSHOP!" along with a CEL.
When I'm driving the EPC light goes away but ASR stays on.


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (dj br3ndo)*

Just finished installing my stage iii kit, having a few issues.
1) Can't get it to boost past 5psi, could be a vacuum leak somewhere. Or I was also wondering what kind of spring the wastegate ships with. Is it possible Kinetic sent me a wastegate with the 5 psi spring installed? Guess there's one way to find out.
2) This one worries me a little more. Occasionaly I'm getting a knocking noise, like a pipe hitting metal, near by the passenger side tire. At first I thought it might be the pipe attached to the turbo outlet, and passes near the inner cv joint boot, but it doesn't look to be. Anybody experience something like this? I checked all the piping at it feels solid.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (pgoutsos)*



pgoutsos said:


> Just finished installing my stage iii kit, having a few issues.
> 1) Can't get it to boost past 5psi, could be a vacuum leak somewhere. Or I was also wondering what kind of spring the wastegate ships with. Is it possible Kinetic sent me a wastegate with the 5 psi spring installed? Guess there's one way to find out.
> QUOTE]
> I also was supposed to get the 9psi spring... got the same crappy 5psi you got, I guess that is the "default" that the kit is sold with even when it is made clear that your intention is to be stage 2 or higher. Borrow an MBC if possible, this will also let you know if your problem is in fact the spring or a boost leak... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (V-dubbulyuh)*

the spring that is standard is .5 bar, thus ~ 5 psi. 
the knocking you are hearing, look at the MAF pipe. i would bet it is hitting the body, or the block.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (mikemcnair)*

.5 bar is 7.ish psi holmes.. have u been drinking ?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_the spring that is standard is .5 bar, thus ~ 5 psi. 
the knocking you are hearing, look at the MAF pipe. i would bet it is hitting the body, or the block.


edit: the spring if a 5.80 psi spring. 
from the tial site.......
0.4 bar
5.80 psi
Small Red


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (mikemcnair)*

Thanks Mike. I guess i'll be getting an mbc sooner rather than later. 
As for the knocking, it could be the intake pipe since I was in a rush to get it finished, and couldn't figure out where to mount the pipe, so i just left it.
I have to say though, even at 5 psi, it feels pretty damn quick.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (pgoutsos)*

search for the DIY to make an MBC from home depot. should be abe to do it for ~ 15 bucks. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (mikemcnair)*

here ya go......... http://www.c-speedracing.com/howto/mbc/mbc.php


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (mikemcnair)*

Guys i need your help..Im running stage 2 fueling..walbro inline 440cc injectors..And im going lean at 4k rpms at 6psi!! dosnt matter what boost it leans out to 14's and up at 4000 rpms..I don have any boost leaks and my AFR is dead on before 4000rpm via my wideband..Iv tried 2 different MAF's and it made no difference..the car in question is pretty much a stage 3 kinetic kit....any ideas?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*

fuel filter? what motor, dizzy or coil? 
do you have accesss to vag logs?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_fuel filter? what motor, dizzy or coil? 
do you have accesss to vag logs? 

Car has a new fuel filter..it is obd2 coilpack..I am running MSD coilpacks as well gapped to .032 ( larger gap I know, Jeff said its fine with the MSD coils since they produce a stronger spark ) I have vag but my laptop craped out recently so i dont have easy access to vag logs..although i can probably get them later in the week...
Also There has been a few times in 5th gear and 5th only where the car will hold mid-high 12's afr past 4k..and also when the car leans it stays lean..its not just a lean spike..

_Modified by Vdubsolo at 11:49 PM 5-6-2007_


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 11:53 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*

naw it shouldn't have to do with the ignition if its not sparking it would be richer. hmm no boost leaks tho...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_naw it shouldn't have to do with the ignition if its not sparking it would be richer. hmm no boost leaks tho...

Good vacuum..Iv pressure tested my system as well and there are no leaks...that iv heard...and even if there was a small leak i dont think it would cause the car to lean out like it is..
My idle fuel pressure is 39 psi which is rite where it should be at..


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*

I don't suspect the vacuum or fuel pressure either. Well logs will help once you get them.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (vdubspeed88)*

I dont have much experience with vag so im gonna need you guys to walk me though this as best as possible..Just curious to what your thoughts are as far as what could be causing this..


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_
I have to say though, even at 5 psi, it feels pretty damn quick.



Thant's what I thought.... wait till you turn that beeatch up a lil.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_

Thant's what I thought.... wait till you turn that beeatch up a lil.









lol, me too.








as for solo's car, i will need to see logs. sounds like everything is setup right, so i don't know. 
i am confused as well.


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Guys i need your help..Im running stage 2 fueling..walbro inline 440cc injectors..And im going lean at 4k rpms at 6psi!! dosnt matter what boost it leans out to 14's and up at 4000 rpms..I don have any boost leaks and my AFR is dead on before 4000rpm via my wideband..Iv tried 2 different MAF's and it made no difference..the car in question is pretty much a stage 3 kinetic kit....any ideas?

similar issue....turned out to be a bad stock FPR (brand new from the box







). Suggest hooking up a fuel pressure gauge and see what happens under load/boost. You should see some increase in fuel pressure from idle to boost (typically between 15-20 psi increase). If fuel pressure stays the same, then the fpr could be your culprit.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jamboravr6)*

Funny I replaced my FPR a few months back..I think i might need to look in to an eletrical FP gauge..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*

do you guys know if the kinetic 12v manifold will accept a T4 turbo??
or is it just t3/t4?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_do you guys know if the kinetic 12v manifold will accept a T4 turbo??
or is it just t3/t4?

Its set up for both t3\t4 and T4.. I hear if your planning on running a t4 on the kinetic manifold..that porting is a good thing to do..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Its set up for both t3\t4 and T4.. I hear if your planning on running a t4 on the kinetic manifold..that porting is a good thing to do..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jhayesvw)*

well a guy down here is running a gt42r on his kinetic manifold, so I guess it works.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_well a guy down here is running a gt42r on his kinetic manifold, so I guess it works.









are you talking about Jeff and Billy??


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jhayesvw)*

Ok well i replaced my cold side IC pipe..fits perfect.( the oldone was off alittle ).when i started the car the other day my idle afr was almost perfect..( its usually in the 16's) well it was 14.8-15.3 ..today..i start the car and its good..and then goes to 13's..then it goes to 16's...when i drove the car it still leaned out but wasnt as bad as it usually is..I pressure tested the system and it was holding air according to my boost gauge..so no major leaks are present..if there is... its very minor and i cant hear it..What i am wondering is if a really small vac\boost leak an ccause me to lean out like this..is the software that sensitive..if anything id figure the afr to be rich in boost..? other than all this im working on getting the vag logs..


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
are you talking about Jeff and Billy??

yessum... I will be getting them to tune my standalone once its installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
yessum... I will be getting them to tune my standalone once its installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice.
im very good friends with Jeff's younger brother. Jeff is a great guy. i havent met Billy, but im SURE he is super cool too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and they KNOW THEIR STUFF.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jhayesvw)*

what size was that larger oil feed fitting for the garrett turbos?


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Royale10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale10* »_what size was that larger oil feed fitting for the garrett turbos?

1/4"
the rotomasters are 1/8". I had to get an adapter for mine cuz they sent the 1/8"


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (CBHVR6)*

awesome thanks for the help... i guess the one i bought is too short and im leaking a lot of oil out of it








is that 1/4 inch npt or???


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Royale10)*

Im tryin to do some vag logging tonite.( in the next 2-4 hours as long as i get this info my my girls dads laptop.) I pm'd Jeff and Mike asking for the blocks I should be logging..one is injector pulse i beleave..I am not sure of the other..I Just need the block numbers..And I also need the code to let me make adaptation adjustments to the c2 chip. Can you guys give me some input on what i should be looking for..Im a newb with Vag Thanks guys..










_Modified by Vdubsolo at 6:52 PM 5-10-2007_


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Im tryin to do some vag logging tonite.( in the next 2-4 hours as long as i get this info my my girls dads laptop.) I pm'd Jeff and Mike asking for the blocks I should be logging..one is injector pulse i beleave..I am not sure of the other..I Just need the block numbers..And I also need the code to let me make adaptation adjustments to the c2 chip. Can you guys give me some input on what i should be looking for..Im a newb with Vag Thanks guys..









_Modified by Vdubsolo at 6:52 PM 5-10-2007_

if memory serves me correctly.. talk to mikemcnair.. the dude is a VAG loggin genius I hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (actionVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *actionVR6* »_
if memory serves me correctly.. talk to mikemcnair.. the dude is a VAG loggin genius I hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats the "Mike" I was referring to as far a pming for this info


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*

lol, nice!! i am no jeen-yus.
however, PN returned. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Royale10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale10* »_is that 1/4 inch npt or???

NPT


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Thats the "Mike" I was referring to as far a pming for this info









lmfao.. i'm a dumbarse


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (actionVR6)*

how did i get wrapped up with all you clowns!?!?!?!?
lol. i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you all.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (mikemcnair)*

couple questions on the install.....,.
First of all what oil is everyone running?
second, whats the best way to get to the oil housing to get the fittiing on?
Thanks,


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (98vr65202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vr65202* »_couple questions on the install.....,.
First of all what oil is everyone running?
second, whats the best way to get to the oil housing to get the fittiing on?
Thanks,

10w-30w here Mobil 1 synthetic ..as for the oil fitting,..you un do the motor mounts and jack the motor up..or you can take the front end off which is not necessary ..with the rite tools you can do it from underneath the car...


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*

does the actual oil housing have to come off? or can i just get at the sensor? and for some reason i feel like i am missing somthing...i have two female ends of this the 3-way how can i screw this end onto the housing and re atach the sensor?


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

Can anyone tell me what the spark plugs should be gapped to for a stage III kit? I'm getting occasional misfire action and want to make sure its not the plugs. And I'm too lazy to search this thread to find the answer


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (98vr65202)*

98vr65202,
That tee screws into an adapter you should have received with the kit, which in turn screws into the oil filter housing.
If I were you, I'd just remove the front end - trust me, it'll save you a LOT of time in the end as opposed to trying to install with the front end on. Only takes about 20 minutes to remove the bumper cover, rebar, and loosen up the rad support.


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (pgoutsos)*

quick question, did I miss something or did the stage 1 kit go up in price? I thought i remember seeing it for around $2600 a few months back?
is it still the same kit (same things included)


----------



## Brandon12V (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (VW_IS_life)*

prob updated software... better tune mite cost more money...just guessing so dont take that to heart but i thought id throw it out there.


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (VW_IS_life)*

Ok, I answered my own question and figured out the proper gap-page for the plugs. Also installed the kinetic MBC which came in the mail today, and all i have to say is - G O D D A M N ! ! ! 
She's hitting full boost now 15 psi - car is ridiculous! And the car is very smooth now that the plugs are gapped properly.
Kinetic I love you. My wife on the other hand, does not.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (VW_IS_life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_IS_life* »_quick question, did I miss something or did the stage 1 kit go up in price? I thought i remember seeing it for around $2600 a few months back?
is it still the same kit (same things included)

Inflation buddy ...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_
She's hitting full boost now 15 psi - car is ridiculous! And the car is very smooth now that the plugs are gapped properly.


what is the proper gap and for what setup do you have?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jhayesvw)*

~ .24


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Inflation buddy ...










uh i hope inflation rate isnt this bad.. better/upgraded tuning is a better answer I think


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (VW_IS_life)*

Took me a while to find the right plug for my setup. Ran the bkr7e's for a while gapped to .024 and the car would start missing at anything over 12 psi. so i went to the bkr6e's gapped to .022 and turned the boost up. but once and a while would break up, up top and couldnt really raise the boost past 14lbs. now, im running the autolite xp3923, which is an iridium plug cross referenced for a 1.8t. have had nothing but success with these plugs. im running 16lbs with no issues at all. They are gapped at .022 and the car runs great with them. funny thing is, im still using the stock plug wires with 115K on them. I ordered a set of magnecor's the other day, so they should be in soon. Just wondering if ill see any improvements with the new wires? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr6chris at 10:31 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_Took me a while to find the right plug for my setup. Ran the bkr7e's for a while gapped to .024 and the car would start missing at anything over 12 psi. so i went to the bkr6e's gapped to .022 and turned the boost up. but once and a while would break up, up top and couldnt really raise the boost past 14lbs. now, im running the* autolite xp3923*, which is an iridium plug cross referenced for a 1.8t. have had nothing but success with these plugs. im running 16lbs with no issues at all. *They are gapped at .022 *and the car runs great with them. funny thing is, im still using the stock plug wires with 115K on them. I ordered a set of magnecor's the other day, so they should be in soon. Just wondering if ill see any improvements with the new wires? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


VERY useful suggestion. thanx!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
what is the proper gap and for what setup do you have?

I gapped mine to .022, have the 15 psi setup.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (pgoutsos)*

im going to put my stage 1 kinetics kit on in 2 weeks. 
what gap on the BKR7E?
ive heard everything from .018 to .024


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jhayesvw)*

Ive been told and running .024'' w/stage 1....msd coils and .030''+ coming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (formulavr6)*

Question, Can you run stage one with 440 injectors? I may be getting a used kit which comes with these injectors instead of the 36# ones. I am looking to run about 10 psi intercooled, but dont want to have to upgrade the fuel pump. basically, Am I going to see issues with the 440's/ (I'm going to get a chip flashed by C2, I've tried contacting them about this but they didnt get back to me yet)


_Modified by VW_IS_life at 5:53 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (VW_IS_life)*

as long as you're running the proper sized maf and right software, you wont have any problem running lower boost.


----------



## VW_IS_life (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (TBT-Syncro)*

so the 440 cc injectors will work fine with the stock fuel pump ?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (VW_IS_life)*

Yup. It seems when people go to push past 300 whp(or run FMU setups....yuck) they start looking to add an inline.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (VW_IS_life)*

mine has been working fine with the 42# injectors, stage 2 software, and about 7 psi for now








just make sure you have the stage 2 chip and not the stage 1 chip
oh and im on the stock pump and fpr


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Royale10)*

Looks like I spoke a little too soon. A day after ripping around in my car which was running perfectly (stage 3/intercooled/15psi) - today the turbo was surging at max boost. I'll check for any leaks, but could this be a sign that the diverter has gone bad already?


----------



## 20V TeRaS (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (vr6chris)*

having insane issues with my corrado vrt 92 slc, 1998 jetta motor with full obd2 swap, c2spacer 9:1, 4"maf, 42lb injectors, arp headstuds. car starts..but my coolant temp on the cluster is going insane...with ignition power on, it will go all the way up to 240 deg f, and the coolant temp light is flashing.. the ac isnt working either now. the signal indicators in the cluster arent working, but the signals are. car will run, but will hesitate while starting from a stop, and will lose its idle and stall when coming to a stop. then it will not re start inless i let it sit for awhile. car is going insaneeee.. i kno i must have not hooked up something for the coolant sensor and the ac, but helpppppppppp


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (20V TeRaS)*

coolant temp sensor, ISV, and cluster wiring are your issues. get a new coolan temp sensor first. then clean the ISV, and make sure it is air tight(the hoses) also check the plug on it. 
make sure your MAF is in in the right direction too. 
also, who did your headwork? if it was you, did you tripple check the headstuds?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Looks like I spoke a little too soon. A day after ripping around in my car which was running perfectly (stage 3/intercooled/15psi) - today the turbo was surging at max boost. I'll check for any leaks, but could this be a sign that the diverter has gone bad already?


I highly doubt it..DV's usally dont go bad..Its probably a boost\vacum leak or your spark plug gap is off..check those two first..thats where i would start.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (20V TeRaS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Looks like I spoke a little too soon. A day after ripping around in my car which was running perfectly (stage 3/intercooled/15psi) - today the turbo was surging at max boost. I'll check for any leaks, but could this be a sign that the diverter has gone bad already?


I highly doubt it..DV's usally dont go bad..Its probably a boost\vacum leak or your spark plug gap is off..check those two first..thats where i would start.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I highly doubt it..DV's usally dont go bad..Its probably a boost\vacum leak or your spark plug gap is off..check those two first..thats where i would start.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

turn the DV around so it is bleeding boost in the opposite direction. that will tell you really fast if that is the issue. 
if you turn it around, and the car runs the same, that is not it. if it runs better, it is the issue. 
then, if you replace the DV, install it backwards, and it will last longer. 
like this............


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_









does anyone have a diagram as to where all the small vaccum lines go from and to?
im installing my kit in about 2 weeks and would love to know. 
also, whats up with that check valve? do i need it? 
where can i get it?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (jhayesvw)*

vac lines are easy, when you get your kit, or are installing it, just PM me and i will walk you thru it. 
the checkvalve is important, and comes with the kit. if you don't have one, call them and ask for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_turn the DV around so it is bleeding boost in the opposite direction. that will tell you really fast if that is the issue. 
if you turn it around, and the car runs the same, that is not it. if it runs better, it is the issue. 
then, if you replace the DV, install it backwards, and it will last longer. 
like this............









I plan on doing a pressure test tonight to check for leaks. I'll also try flipping the diverter around if that doesn't work. 
Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_Took me a while to find the right plug for my setup. Ran the bkr7e's for a while gapped to .024 and the car would start missing at anything over 12 psi. so i went to the bkr6e's gapped to .022 and turned the boost up. but once and a while would break up, up top and couldnt really raise the boost past 14lbs. now, im running the autolite xp3923, which is an iridium plug cross referenced for a 1.8t. have had nothing but success with these plugs. im running 16lbs with no issues at all. They are gapped at .022 and the car runs great with them. funny thing is, im still using the stock plug wires with 115K on them. I ordered a set of magnecor's the other day, so they should be in soon. Just wondering if ill see any improvements with the new wires? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vr6chris at 10:31 AM 5-15-2007_

yeah um, my vr6t stage 2 kinetic misses all the time when in 3rd gear at higher speeds, like on the highway top of third to fourth my CEL will begin to blink and blink, when i scan the comp. the code says multiple missfire







i have changed replaced plugs 3 times with the same bkr7e's gapped every where from .020-.025 and it doen not cure my problem, changed wires and coilpack and still no better. Car also hesitates any where over 6psi at 4k rpm and up, and after a quick gear change...Its a stage 2 kinetic and i run about 9psi on it but its not running right, its been almost 2 years with the kit and still cant say i actually have enjoyed it







. Any advice would help.
BTW my cars SAI is inoperable according to my scanner, could that be the issue? some one said that would make it run in open-loop, but i dont know. maybe ill try these plugs you got...


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_
yeah um, my vr6t stage 2 kinetic misses all the time when in 3rd gear at higher speeds, like on the highway top of third to fourth my CEL will begin to blink and blink, when i scan the comp. the code says multiple missfire







i have changed replaced plugs 3 times with the same bkr7e's gapped every where from .020-.025 and it doen not cure my problem, changed wires and coilpack and still no better. Car also hesitates any where over 6psi at 4k rpm and up, and after a quick gear change...Its a stage 2 kinetic and i run about 9psi on it but its not running right, its been almost 2 years with the kit and still cant say i actually have enjoyed it







. Any advice would help.
BTW my cars SAI is inoperable according to my scanner, could that be the issue? some one said that would make it run in open-loop, but i dont know. maybe ill try these plugs you got...

SAI needs to be active if you using the updated software with the 02 sensors. If your still on the old software I don't think the SAI system should matter.


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (detailer03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *detailer03* »_
SAI needs to be active if you using the updated software with the 02 sensors. If your still on the old software I don't think the SAI system should matter. 

Im on the old software(purchased 08/05) Does this mean that I dont need to have the o2 sensors hooked up? because they are both hooked up and the 2nd sensor is tucked in the heatshield in the undercarriage because I have no cat and my testpipe has no bung...


_Modified by sdiegovr6t at 10:36 AM 5-18-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (sdiegovr6t)*

Have your 02 sensors in, and check that they work properly. Get yourself the latest updated chip from C2.








Should be that easy. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:27 PM 5-18-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_ Get yourself the latest updated chip from C2.









best advice yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: V R T(rouble) (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Have your 02 sensors in, and check that they work properly. Get yourself the latest updated chip from C2.








Should be that easy. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:27 PM 5-18-2007_

THANKS. IM CALLING MONDAY TO ORDER IT. I SURE HOPE THIS MAKES IT ALL BETTER.


----------



## littlewacker (Mar 30, 2006)

What are some of your guy's 1/4 mile times with the stage one kit?? and stage 2??


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (littlewacker)*

i went 14.2 in a mk3 jetta @9psi with a stage 1 set up..I trapped 101mph..That was the first time i tracked the car with the turbo and I bet with a few more passes i could have pulled a high 13 ET..
I have a custom stage 3 set up...when running rite should be putting down close to 400whp..Im aiming for mid-low 12's with slicks and some practice..







we will see..


----------



## littlewacker (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Cool, all im lookig for is to beat my buddys STI, he ran 13.92 on our track night last night... Going to be some fun compitition. Any MKIV guys with some track times?


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (littlewacker)*

i am as well running the software that has no O2 sensers plugged in, ill prob grab some new software soon. Quick question what kind of oil temps are the rest of you seeing?


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (98vr65202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vr65202* »_ Quick question what kind of oil temps are the rest of you seeing?

Commute to work 70 degree weather 225-230. Normally about 226, if im on it it get up there fast. Hottest ive had it was 302 at DUBWARS 06. (stg 2 intercooled, mobil 10/40 synthetic)


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*

my best was the first time I ever drag raced or launched the car for the matter. Number is on my sig. I went to the track last sunday and ended up spining to through the eigth mile, I was doing 13.8-14.4 @107 with 2.5 60's. The only difference from last time was 3inch exhaust, bfi stage 1 motor mounts and inline fuel pump. I was going to turn up the boost via race gas but there was no point.
Oh and I believe I was at about 320whp on race gas @ 10psi


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

so let me make sure i have my facts straight, the odb1-dizzy program (vr6 corrado) only comes stage 1 with 30# injectors and will support how many HP? Stage 2 is 42# injectors and you need to swap a new maf, ecu, and the maf connector? how much hp do the 42's and stock pump (no inline) support?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mavric)*

i thought that the obd1 cars ran the 36# injectors??
either way. yeah you are correct or very close as far as i know.
the 42# injectors will support 300 wheel or so before needing a helper pump.
at least that is what i have been told.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i thought that the obd1 cars ran the 36# injectors??
either way. yeah you are correct or very close as far as i know.


for some reason the dizzy obd1 cars are 30# injectors and the obd1 coil cars are 36#


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

CORRECT. the dizzy cars have 30 #, and 42# software. the 42# is kinda hard to get tho, as it is still in testing stages. the 4" MAF needed for the dizzy cars MUST BE atleast 10" long.....
like this....








and this......








there is no need to swap an ECU, inless you want to change the MAF to a newer style.


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

thanks for clearing things up










_Modified by mavric at 11:06 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## dies9 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (mavric)*

NEED HELP GUYS> my brother john (shapeco) and i have a 95 vr with the kinetic kit. turbo has only 2500-3000 miles on it. seals are clearly gone so we send it back. we call them and get the runaround and they tell us there is metal in the turbo. metal shards that came from my motor and i know thats bull. then he said the bearings are black caused from misuse of the turbo. so now they dont want to replace it. so my thing is can metal even get into the seals even though it passes throught the filter. any help any advice to fight these guys would be great. thanks



_Modified by dies9 at 4:46 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (dies9)*

there are plenty of places from where metal can come from, don't think they're just bsing you, they are a great company and i highly doubt they would just amke something up







< had a few too many of those


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (mavric)*

fixed


_Modified by shapeco at 12:02 AM 7-6-2007_


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_i went 14.2 in a mk3 jetta @9psi with a stage 1 set up..I trapped 101mph..That was the first time i tracked the car with the turbo and I bet with a few more passes i could have pulled a high 13 ET..
I have a custom stage 3 set up...when running rite should be putting down close to 400whp..Im aiming for mid-low 12's with slicks and some practice..







we will see..

i think you should be in the low 12's with ease at 400wheel and slicks. my car dyno'd 330wheel last year, and i went [email protected] as it says in my sig. that was on bfg drag radials burning 1st, 2nd, and a little bit of 3rd. 2.1 60 foot. 
i have slicks for this year also, and i should be around the 400wheel mark as well. i'm aiming for some low 11's.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
i think you should be in the low 12's with ease at 400wheel and slicks. my car dyno'd 330wheel last year, and i went [email protected] as it says in my sig. that was on bfg drag radials burning 1st, 2nd, and a little bit of 3rd. 2.1 60 foot. 
i have slicks for this year also, and i should be around the 400wheel mark as well. i'm aiming for some low 11's.

Nice..I would love to see what my car can do on the track if i ever get it running rite







..I hope you achieve your goal of low 11's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
first off you say they are a "great company" let me ask you, have you ever had to deal with them?
blah blah blah



yeah i have delt with them actually, and they ahve been really helpful every time i talk to them. As well, C2 is prolly the best company/people i've ever dealt with before, i've talked to a bunch of them a number of different times about this and that, custom setups, blahblahblah and they have always answered my questions promptly and in a satisfactory manor. Hey everyone has their own opinion








they only other person in the dub world that has been as helpful (not saying i've talked/worked with THAT many people, but out of who i've worked with) i would have to say schimmle takes it for knowledge, cutomer service, etc.
and yes im getting another kinetic kit shortly, just waiting for an insurance check to come


----------



## sdiegovr6t (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
first off BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH "great company" BLAH BLAH, BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH? if so BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH? BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH bull sh*t. BLAH BLAH BLAH? BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BALH. 
BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH. 
BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH "BLAH BLAH" of kinetic motor sports? BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH...... 
BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH f*ck BLAH kinetic, f*ck BLAH BLAH, f*ck BLAH BLAH BLAH, f*ck BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAHkinetic BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH long time.

john.


SORRY SHAPECO, BUT MOST OF US ARE HAPPY WITH OUR KITS AND SERVICE, YEAH WE HAVE SOME ISSUES WITH THIS AND THAT, BUT WE JUST DEAL WITH IT, THATS WHY THIS THREAD CAME ABOUT, TO GET HELP FROM OTHER KIT OWNERS,. HOPE FULLY YOU GET YOUR KIT REPAIRED AND GET BACK ON THE ROAD, GOODLUCK!!! 
NOW LETS KEEP THIS THREAD GOING, AS IT IS VERY HELPFUL, WITH GUYS LIKE MIKEMCNAIR, SHORTY54, JEFF AND OTHERS THUS KEEP OUT ALL THIS NEGATIVITY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_
MIKEMCNAIR, SHORTY54, JEFF AND OTHERS THUS KEEP OUT ALL THIS NEGATIVITY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i just blushed. thanx......















this thread is a great place to learn, and share experiences. i understand shapeco's right to his opinion, but i fear it is not constructive to this thread, and aiding folks with their install/tuning, etc. 
but, what the hell do i know..........


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Thursday 31th I will get my US ecu and C2 headgasket. Then I will put the green 440's in, but on the big MAF and the ECU. See if it will idle on my Euro VR6 obd2 engine.
IF so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This kit will be fitted very fast. Ive had 5 months off gathering togheter parts now. So everything is set. 
Kinetic stage 3, with C2 8.5:1 spacer and 60-1 Turbo. 3"DP/Exhaust.
NGK's gapped down to 0.025. Try that first...
Jeff told me it should work, so I guess it will. Anyway very useful tread.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

i cant wait to post up my install and driving experience in this thread NEXT WEEK!!!!
stage 1 obd2 vr6, with 3" DP and exhaust
i think i'll run the 6psi spring for a bit to make sure all is well.


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

damn insurance is taking FOREVER to send me my money so im waiting to order....can you say 42#ers (dizzy car with crazy Maf) custom front mount, meth injection, c2 headspacer, and BVH
ok i have a question now for reals though







why haven't i seen more BVH turbo VRs? with the concept of flow = power.....is it just because the cost of a bvh > the cost of turning up the boost some? Im just asking cause its already installed in the car so why not keep using it. Should i except much HP gain compaired to stock and the same setup?


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (sdiegovr6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdiegovr6t* »_
SORRY SHAPECO, BUT MOST OF US ARE HAPPY WITH OUR KITS AND SERVICE, YEAH WE HAVE SOME ISSUES WITH THIS AND THAT, BUT WE JUST DEAL WITH IT, THATS WHY THIS THREAD CAME ABOUT, TO GET HELP FROM OTHER KIT OWNERS,. HOPE FULLY YOU GET YOUR KIT REPAIRED AND GET BACK ON THE ROAD, GOODLUCK!!! 
NOW LETS KEEP THIS THREAD GOING, AS IT IS VERY HELPFUL, WITH GUYS LIKE MIKEMCNAIR, SHORTY54, JEFF AND OTHERS THUS KEEP OUT ALL THIS NEGATIVITY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have a right to speak my opinion as well as you.... and i feel sorry for you trying so hard with the BLAH BLAH joke sh*t, i guess you have the time.


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re:*

Adding to my stage III kit, this week I installed a full 3" downpipe back stainless steel exhaust (dynatech high flow cat, magnaflow 4" dia race muffler, C2 SS over axel pipe, magnaflow 3" tip) and walbro 255lph inline fuel pump. I've been running 12psi, but have been told that with the exhaust and fuel pump the kinetic stage III kit is good for 17psi safely with stock rods / pistons / crank and 9.0:1 hg spacer. I've heard of others running 21psi, getting 380whp. Tempting, but i don't wanna blow my engine. What boost are you all running? Has anyone blown their motor running too much boost?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Re: (reddragonwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddragonwagon* »_Adding to my stage III kit, this week I installed a full 3" downpipe back stainless steel exhaust (dynatech high flow cat, magnaflow 4" dia race muffler, C2 SS over axel pipe, magnaflow 3" tip) and walbro 255lph inline fuel pump. I've been running 12psi, but have been told that with the exhaust and fuel pump the kinetic stage III kit is good for 17psi safely with stock rods / pistons / crank and 9.0:1 hg spacer. I've heard of others running 21psi, getting 380whp. Tempting, but i don't wanna blow my engine. What boost are you all running? Has anyone blown their motor running too much boost?

your sig says obd1 coilpack, i thought c2 didnt make a stage 3 for obd1 coil? are you using the stg 2 chip, or a custom burn, or am i completely wrong?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
your sig says obd1 coilpack, i thought c2 didnt make a stage 3 for obd1 coil? are you using the stg 2 chip, or a custom burn, or am i completely wrong?

obd1 coilpack is 36lb 
i did 311whp @ ~15 psi
stock everything, 2.5" exhaust
now it is at least 50hp more


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

my obd1 stg 1 is 36lb. i assumed the injectors would be larger. do they give you a different chip for stage 3 or is it just lowered compression and increased boost?


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
your sig says obd1 coilpack, i thought c2 didnt make a stage 3 for obd1 coil? are you using the stg 2 chip, or a custom burn, or am i completely wrong?

My tuning shop thought my car was OBD II and bought the stage III kit... I'm running #42 injectors -- C2 made custom software for my car. It is most excellent. I don't know why they don't market it.


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_my obd1 stg 1 is 36lb. i assumed the injectors would be larger. do they give you a different chip for stage 3 or is it just lowered compression and increased boost?

stage III is 42lb injectors and software... 9.0:1... not advertised for odb1


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (reddragonwagon)*

still cant figure out my kit to get it running right, i bought it used off a running car from here on the tex. After i installed it , anything well into the boost would just hesitate and not have a smooth full pull. i threw new plugs in and it worked awesome all last night. It pulled all the way through. Now i start it this morning and it goes back to the hesitation? Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (98vr65202)*

If the new plugs solved the problem, then you probably running too rich, or you have a bad coilpack /spark plug wires. The new plugs kinda cover up the problem for a while, depending on how bad it is.
Ignition problems basically lead to a richer mixture and the plugs don't like it.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If the new plugs solved the problem, then you probably running too rich, or you have a bad coilpack /spark plug wires. The new plugs kinda cover up the problem for a while, depending on how bad it is.
Ignition problems basically lead to a richer mixture and the plugs don't like it.


x 2 get newe plugs, regap them, and get new wires


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

sounds good, will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

ive read that some obd1 vr's had 4bar FPRs and the C2 program was written for a 3 bar. is this true? ive been having a little hesitation and been smelling fuel when at idle and sitting in one place, like at a stop light. also, my gas mileage has been pretty horrible. how could i tell if i have a 4 bar, is there a part number on the FPR i should look for?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_...been smelling fuel when at idle and sitting in one place, like at a stop light. also, my gas mileage has been pretty horrible. how could i tell if i have a 4 bar, is there a part number on the FPR i should look for?


You know those kits have been running rich in general. Talk to K-tec, he has the same problem even though he is OBD2 to the best of my knowledge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_

You know those kits have been running rich in general. Talk to K-tec, he has the same problem even though he is OBD2 to the best of my knowledge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

any chance you will have time to come by and scan my gti for codes? i know it has some. just not sure what they all are for


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_ive read that some obd1 vr's had 4bar FPRs and the C2 program was written for a 3 bar. is this true? ive been having a little hesitation and been smelling fuel when at idle and sitting in one place, like at a stop light. also, my gas mileage has been pretty horrible. how could i tell if i have a 4 bar, is there a part number on the FPR i should look for?

wipe it, it actually says 4.0 bar or 3.0 bar. i would rather run rich than ridiculously lean like I did when I had a 3 bar in mine.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
wipe it, it actually says 4.0 bar or 3.0 bar. i would rather run rich than ridiculously lean like I did when I had a 3 bar in mine.

cool, thanks. checked and its a 4 bar. id also rather run rich than lean, but i cant really tell since i dont have a wideband yet







. all i know is i can smell the excess fuel and its eating gas. vagcom can tell AFR on obd1, correct?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

well finally got my wideband installed on my c2 vrt (version 1.11). I ahve the first factory o2 sensor in and a plug where the post cat one should be. At idle I am at 10.5-11.5 and in boost I am at 13.5-14.5. When I let off the gas, I skyrocket to past 20 for a few seconds. I am goign to take some logs later this week. What is normal?
PS. 8.75 psi wastegate controlled (no boost controller), 8.5:1 head gasket, ngk 7e's, 3" straight back from the turbo to single muffler. #30 injectors and chip (#42 and chip sitting in my basement with boost controller)
Thanks
Matt


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

well, at WOT you are in kinda good shape, perhaps a little fatter, and you'd be perfect.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

i thought I was looking for ~12.5-13.0


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

"fatter" is richer, thus bringing your afr's to ~ 12.5


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_well finally got my wideband installed on my c2 vrt (version 1.11). I ahve the first factory o2 sensor in and a plug where the post cat one should be. At idle I am at 10.5-11.5 and in boost I am at 13.5-14.5. When I let off the gas, I skyrocket to past 20 for a few seconds. I am goign to take some logs later this week. What is normal?


If you only have one O2 sensor in, then chances are you are throwing a code and your car is not running in closed-loop -- hence the uber-rich idle/cruise. Fix all the codes, get the 02 sensors and closed-loop working. You will have to put another bung in the d/p for your wideband or toy around w/ the simulated narrowband output your wideband may or may not have (though you have to fake the heater circuit to not get a code and that's a PITA).
let off gas == no gas. the smaller the number the more fuel, the bigger the number is less fuel. So no fuel at all is inifiniti.... your display just happens to stop around 20








-m


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

when you look at the actual meaning, it makes sense....
"Air to Fuel" thus, 12:1 being *less air *then say, 14:1. 
werd up.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
If you only have one O2 sensor in, then chances are you are throwing a code and your car is not running in closed-loop -- hence the uber-rich idle/cruise. Fix all the codes, get the 02 sensors and closed-loop working. You will have to put another bung in the d/p for your wideband or toy around w/ the simulated narrowband output your wideband may or may not have (though you have to fake the heater circuit to not get a code and that's a PITA).
let off gas == no gas. the smaller the number the more fuel, the bigger the number is less fuel. So no fuel at all is inifiniti.... your display just happens to stop around 20








-m

I have the OLDDDDDDDDDDDD open loop fuel system. 
and so I am running lean at 9 psi? 


_Modified by IwannaGTI at 3:28 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
I have the OLDDDDDDDDDDDD open loop fuel system. 
and so I am running lean at 9 psi? 



yup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

That sparks a really pertinent question from me since I just received my TT over-axle piece and just ordered my muffler about 30 min ago. 
For those of you running a test pipe and have newer OBD2 chips (i.e. within the last year), how many have the O2 plugged all the way in and are NOT getting a CEL? And as a follow-up, how many are running non-optimal AFR's as a result?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*

edit, you're right. what am I safe until? Should I just pull the plug and put the #42 stuff in?
Matt


_Modified by IwannaGTI at 6:58 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_edit, you're right. what am I safe until? Should I just pull the plug and put the #42 stuff in?
Matt


no one is "right" on here, we are like doctors; "practicing"








yes, put the 42# ish in, and let's go from there....
this is post 6900, so make it count.............


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_That sparks a really pertinent question from me since I just received my TT over-axle piece and just ordered my muffler about 30 min ago. 
For those of you running a test pipe and have newer OBD2 chips (i.e. within the last year), how many have the O2 plugged all the way in and are NOT getting a CEL? And as a follow-up, how many are running non-optimal AFR's as a result?

Have had my kit installed for about a week now. got about 400 miles on her. Runs flawlessly! i have a 2.5" test pipe with all O2's plugged in. Perfect AFR's


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (CBHVR6)*

Need some feedback on this one guys. Installed the my kit 2 months now and it runs great....EXCEPT a random lean additive condition. This is my setup:
Fresh build:
'00 vr6 w/ 2.9 overbore
-low compression pistons (9:1)
-268 cams
-high pressure fuel pump (APR stg 3+)
-12 lbs wastegate spring (seeing approx 11 psi)
-non intercooled (I know, I know....it is in the works)
-race cat with new o2 sensors (pretty much the entire motor is brand new, balanced and blueprinted)
-2.5 Miltek turbo exhaust system
The lean condition seem to randomly occur at part throttle. I have data logged and all seems fine with AFR (showing 11:1 requested by the C2 chip and the ecu providing from 11.1-11.3 so there is definitely enough fuel).








Long term fuel trim on VAGCOm is showing +4.5% which is well within normal adaptation range.








Apart from clearing the code and doing 24/7 data logging I am 
stumped what is happening here. 
I have put in a new fuel filter, o2 sensor and FPR but no change. 
Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jamboravr6)*

that is what i call a post!!!!!!!! 
i have to say tho: what is telling you your leaning out, or spiking...?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

what i mean is, do you have a wideband, or just the VAG?


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_what i mean is, do you have a wideband, or just the VAG? 

VAGCOM readout via CEL fault


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jamboravr6)*

werd, do you have an independant wideband?


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_werd, do you have an independant wideband? 

dont need it as the MKIV o2 sensor is essentially a wideband. You can plot A/F ratios via a spreadsheet readily available. All you have to do is log lamda value (block 32 I believe) and plug it into the equation to get the a/f increments


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jamboravr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamboravr6* »_
dont need it as the MKIV o2 sensor is essentially a wideband. You can plot A/F ratios via a spreadsheet readily available. All you have to do is log lamda value (block 32 I believe) and plug it into the equation to get the a/f increments 


i love this guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok, so can you send me said logs. hit me up on PM for my email.


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

will get the logs tomorrow from my buddy's laptop and send to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jamboravr6)*

PM replied.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ('dubber)*

i just finished installing my kinetics kit and am getting a large amount of gas smell.
is it because i dont have the check valve in there before the evap system?
or do i have bigger problems?? my fuel lines are not leaking, but could it be my injectors?? i lubed the o rings and everything. went together like a piece of cake.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

check your FPR. if youre running the wrong FPR like i am it will be rich. i know the obd1 coil program was written for a 3bar FPRnad obd1 coil vr6's came factory with a 4bar FPR. i can smell it running rich if im at idle or driving really slow and also feel the car bog occasionally when it gets too much fuel dumped in


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

my guess is that the injectors are not seated correctly.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_my guess is that the injectors are not seated correctly. 

thats my guess too
here goes the working on the car alot.
havent had to turna wrench on it in 3 years, guess i'm due








oh the fpr is a 3 bar i think. how do you tell?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

It's stamped on the side of the FPR.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_check your FPR. if youre running the wrong FPR like i am it will be rich. i know the obd1 coil program was written for a 3bar FPRnad obd1 coil vr6's came factory with a 4bar FPR. i can smell it running rich if im at idle or driving really slow and also feel the car bog occasionally when it gets too much fuel dumped in

If you want your afrs to be above 14 at the richest point go ahead and put in the 3bar. I made that mistake once saw it on the dyno and freaked me out. It runs alittle rich with the 4 bar but part of that is for a cooling effect for non intercooled setups, run more boost and it will lean it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

OBD 1 cars are supposed to run the 4 bar i think.
obd2 cars should run the 3 bar so ive heard.
i hope that Jeff Atwood will step in here and confirm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_OBD 1 cars are supposed to run the 4 bar i think.
obd2 cars should run the 3 bar so ive heard.
i hope that Jeff Atwood will step in here and confirm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

talked to him about it, heres the part of the IM that confirms obd1 coil software is programed to 3bar
(3:54 PM 5-28-2007) Jefnes3: obd1 36# sofwtare is mapped with a 3 bar fpr.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Ok some of you know that i have an issue with going lean at 4k rpm, My water inejctiob nozzle was plugged and i recently put the nozzle back in..and now my seems run rich as if a leak is present..the first night i drove it it was pretty good in boost..at 4k it would get a lean spike for a sec and then richen up,..there was only one 3rd gear pull that stuck at low 13's all across the board, now this is at 10psi..Now today i drive the car at 14psi and its running pig ich before 4k my wideband is reading 10.0 (richest reading on the WB) and when 4k comes alot it leans out a tad to 12.1-12.3 which is dead on....I dont think the nozzle would cause all this since it wasnt like this the other night..plus i used liquid teflon to seal the nozzle in place..I plan on presure testing..but if i get the afr back in check in the early rpms..once i hit 4k its gonna lean out beyond 12.3 ish range..WTF is up with this,..this c2 chip is super sensitive..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i cant find the old kinetics dyno sheet that shows the HP for the mk3 stage 1 12v kit.
anyone have it still??


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

my dyno was 275.5 whp, and 264.6 wtq. 
9 psi, 3" catless. 
17" wheels
~ 6300 rpms. 
the car had more in it, and was still building power EVERY run. 
if that helps.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i cant find the old kinetics dyno sheet that shows the HP for the mk3 stage 1 12v kit.
anyone have it still??

That was 3" catless running 94 octane IIRC. Don't remember if that was with a 3" dp too or not.
I dyno'd low this winter but attribute that to my exhaust and bad MAF. Running a stage 1 I put down 200whp on a dynojet with a 2.5" downpipe, stock cat, and 2 1/4" catback on 93 oct. Never ran a baseline prior to that unfortunatley for comparison.
Wednesday I'll be going 3" catless (still 2.5" dp for now) and will re-dyno shortly after.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (magz0r)*

I should be getting my standalone tuned this weekend. I don't know how much I will make on pump but I will probably have to limit the power on race gas due to stock headstuds.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
That was 3" catless running 94 octane IIRC. Don't remember if that was with a 3" dp too or not.


i know the numbers. i want to see the curve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

stock vs 9 psi......








still making power on EVERY RUN!!!!!








and my 9 psi with a wee bit of creep.....








and, just for kix....


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

^^^ Mike - That was with meth right ?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_^^^ Mike - That was with meth right ? 

nope. the meth was in, but not hooked up, and the tank was empty. i was going to fill the meth, hook it up, and start cranking the boost, but i had to get back to work that day (dyno during my lunch hour FTW!!!) 
with the meth, i went to 15 psi, and it was AMAZING the difference.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

so you run 9psi on stock compression with NO intercooler??
how long have you done this?? MILES?


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

^^ He's done 15 PSI, no intercooler and stock compression, BUT WITH METH
Meth is da bomb according to Mike


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*

indeed meth is. 
Jhays, i ran like that for almost a year (although the rado only went 2000 miles in that year) with ZERO problems. 
the key to the meth, is understanding how it works, so you can use it to it's potential. i could run 25 psi, stock compression, and NO intercooler, all day long, in 90 degree weather, IF THE METH IS DIALED IN RIGHT) 
*DISCLAIMER!!! DO NOT DO THAT, UNLESS YOU REALLY, REALLY KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING!!!! *
meth also saved my pistons when my WG vacuum line decided it needed a vacation, so it jumped ship in the middle of a WOT pull. i must have hit 30 PSI just before the ISV silencer box blew to pieces(apparently it was not made for high boost... oops







) 
so my my meth sprayed it's little heart out, supplying all the fuel that my meeslie 30 # injectors couldn't. allowing the car to flood as opposed to leaning out and dying. it really was a godsend. 
oh yeah, 30 # injectors..... at 15 PSI..... how could that be????








i also made sure my timing pull etc. were in good shape, and they were. ask Jeff at C2, "it's all in the tuning......."


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_ i could run 25 psi, stock compression, and NO intercooler, all day long, in 90 degree weather, IF THE METH IS DIALED IN RIGHT) 

who you tryin to get crazy with ese?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (actionVR6)*

you should have known that i would bring...........................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
BLUE STEEL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

mike, is yours the progressive kit that increases spray with boost levels, or just the basic that comes on at a certain boost level with a constant spray?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

progressive. it is the snow stage 2 kit, with the (newer) VC-25. 
the VC 25 is my favorite part of the kit!!!!!


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Can also be done with non-progressive injection, particularly with faster spooling turbos. If the transition from no boost to full boost is fairly quick, the progressive injection transition will be almost switch-like anyway. Mine comes on at 5 psi and I'm close to full boost very quickly thereafter, works fantastic! I love my WAI!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

General question here about off-throttle AFRs...I know that when I am off throttle it is normal to see the AFRs jump due to the injectors shutting down...I see this on my wideband...my question is should this occur every time I take my foot off of the throttle (while in gear and coasting), because sometimes it will show the injectors shut off and other times it will show the injectors still fueling and the AFR is around 14.7 to 1...my TPS seems to be registering properly on vagcom. Is that normal? What are you guys seeing on your widebands when off-throttle and coasting in gear?


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: ('dubber)*

All right, having a weird issue.
The setup - Kinetic Stage 3/Intercooler/42# inj/Head Spacer/etc....
The problem - I SWEAR my car is going through a throttle body adaptation every time I after I start the car - twice. Sometimes it'll outright die when its doing it, other times it comes very close. Its also adapting everytime I turn the key to start the car. Nater mentioned he went through something similar, but this can't be normal, can it? I've got about 500 miles on the car with the kit on. I would think the chip would've adapted by now?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*

my car adapts every time too. i thought i just didnt hear it before. 
is this normal?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_General question here about off-throttle AFRs...I know that when I am off throttle it is normal to see the AFRs jump due to the injectors shutting down...I see this on my wideband...my question is should this occur every time I take my foot off of the throttle (while in gear and coasting), because sometimes it will show the injectors shut off and other times it will show the injectors still fueling and the AFR is around 14.7 to 1...my TPS seems to be registering properly on vagcom. Is that normal? What are you guys seeing on your widebands when off-throttle and coasting in gear?

im seeing about 14.7-15.2 ,,,then i get full lean on coast pretty much all the time if i blip the gas on decell it jumps right back where it should be 14.5...im sure its fine..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_
im seeing about 14.7-15.2 ,,,then i get full lean on coast pretty much all the time if i blip the gas on decell it jumps right back where it should be 14.5...im sure its fine..

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Yea, I'm pretty sure it's just that you are noticing it now (the TB adaptation). Mine does it every time I start the car (when cold).
Whether it's normal that your car does it TWICE is another thing.


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

Whats got me though is that its doing an adaptation when the car is actually running.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (pgoutsos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pgoutsos* »_Whats got me though is that its doing an adaptation when the car is actually running.

Well that to me sounds weird. I'm not sure that I'd be able to hear it once the car is running...are you sure it's not your SAI? Sounds very similar (without the clicking noise).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_ because sometimes it will show the injectors shut off and other times it will show the injectors still fueling and the AFR is around 14.7 to 1...my TPS seems to be registering properly on vagcom. Is that normal? What are you guys seeing on your widebands when off-throttle and coasting in gear?

The injectors come on again somewhere around 2krpms during deccel.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The injectors come on again somewhere around 2krpms during deccel. 

Ok, thanks for the info, I'll watch for it on the vagcom.


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*

I was having what I thought were adaptation problems at idle for the first couple weeks after my stage III kit was installed. it would idle between 800 - 200 rpm - bouncing around, and sometimes settle down near 500 rpm. it eventually went away, idling steadily just over 900 rpm. the problem came back one day after i had put about 1000 miles on my turbo, and wouldn't go away. I realized the big rubber hose going to my idle control valve was a little too long, and was kinked - nearly blocked. i cut 1/2 inch off the hose and reconnected - still kinked but not blocked - and since then it's idled perfectly. I still need to buy a new hose w/ one of those metal wire wraps to keep the bend smooth and open... but that was the problem - not an adaptation issue.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (reddragonwagon)*

My wideband can turn on w/o the car on (wired through radio) what should the reading be with the car off? kind-of a check on making sure the cal was done right.
Matt


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_My wideband can turn on w/o the car on (wired through radio) what should the reading be with the car off? kind-of a check on making sure the cal was done right.
Matt

Your wideband is showing Air / Fuel. Fuel is zero, so the reading should be infiniti. However most widebands stop at 20 or some other large number. The real test is if you have a good working closed-loop system (02 sensors, no cels, etc) and are at idle/cruise ... you should show around 14.7 if everything is peachy.
-m


----------



## pgoutsos (Dec 1, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Ok, tb adaptation aside, I took my car to the rollers this past weekend. 
Car was pulling well up until 4500 rpm. , then the afr went super rich, down around 9-10 and stopped making power. Any ideas? I did make 280 tq/ 236 hp at 4500, can't wait to see what it really does! I'll post up the dyno sheets later tonight.
Kinetic Full Stage 3 kit.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Quick question for those of you running non-Kinetic FMICs. If any of you purchased a kit w/piping from somewhere else, where'd you go? And if you home-brewed one yourself, how'd you know what angle bends to go with?
I'm just trying to figure out how to run a proper FMIC without getting the Kinetic piece. Running the pipe under the car like that seems like a bad idea when you're lowered.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (magz0r)*

I got a univirsal pipe kit from ebay 2.5 aluminum..it comes usaually with 2: 90's ,45's, and 2 straigts which are enough to get the job done..As for the bends it really depends on which way you route the piping..You can do it sevral diffrent ways..see what works best for you and take it from there..In my case I had the 90 degree elbow on the compressor housing on the turbo cut and re welded to fit my IC pipe route..


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_I got a univirsal pipe kit from ebay 2.5 aluminum..it comes usaually with 2: 90's ,45's, and 2 straigts which are enough to get the job done..As for the bends it really depends on which way you route the piping..You can do it sevral diffrent ways..see what works best for you and take it from there..In my case I had the 90 degree elbow on the compressor housing on the turbo cut and re welded to fit my IC pipe route..

Wow, quick response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So you modified the compressor housing itself or the piping leading to it? What scares me about modifying the compressor housing is that I can't just revert back to stock then. 
Out of curiosity, what'd it all run when you were said and done? And do you remember offhand your IC dimensions?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (magz0r)*

i got my intercooler from "just-intercoolers" the ebay store. 28x7x2.5 for ~ 115 shipped!!!
these guys rock!! and they shipped wicked fast. http://stores.ebay.com/Just-Intercoolers
also, the piping can be bought there. i am having my buddy fab me up something a little different tho. here is the IC..........


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

did i read your plate correctly ?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (fastslc)*

Yes, yes you did.









_Modified by [email protected] at 6:55 PM 6-12-2007_
thanks Paul










_Modified by mikemcnair at 9:12 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (magz0r)*

well you can put it back to stock..just recut the elbow and re angle it the way iy came..done deal
I think all said and done it ran me around 500..
I am using a 600hp rated spearco core with custom endtanks -$200
E-bay pipe kit I got 24" long 2mm thick pipe..not the cheap kits with think short pipes..that ran me $180 shipped
then i needed transition sicone couplers\t-bolt clamps..and i got some pipes welded..between the two that ran me about $120

Heres some pics to give you an idea..its not the best route if you dont have acess to a welder so it wants a problem for me..











































_Modified by Vdubsolo at 6:11 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i got my intercooler from "just-intercoolers" the ebay store. 28x7x2.5 for ~ 115 shipped!!!
these guys rock!! and they shipped wicked fast. 


Agreed, these guy have a pretty decent product and are swift on the shipping.
Piping was custom welded pre-mandrel bends. Approx $600 for the entire thing.
Is anyone else who is running these intercooler setups noticing significantly higher temps in the engine bay? The temps are still within spec but just seem a lot higher than when non-intercooled. What is anyone doing for venting some of this extra heat potentially caused by the piping radiating heat around the engine bay?


































_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 8:50 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

on your fueling issue not mkaing power past 4.5k RPMs, i had the same issue...my front o2 sensor was shorted out causing all kinda trouble....when it was fixed adn the CEL was off i made 30 more wheel hp and 40 more wheel torque at 8 lbs....****ty thing is it came back on.
with the cel on now at 10 lbs with an intercooler im making 245 hp and 289 lbs of torque...imgoing to trace the wiring harness this week


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

wow, those #'s are whack!!
get the o2 crap figured ou, and you are over 300 whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_on your fueling issue not mkaing power past 4.5k RPMs, i had the same issue...my front o2 sensor was shorted out causing all kinda trouble....when it was fixed adn the CEL was off i made 30 more wheel hp and 40 more wheel torque at 8 lbs....****ty thing is it came back on.
with the cel on now at 10 lbs with an intercooler im making 245 hp and 289 lbs of torque...imgoing to trace the wiring harness this week

with the 02 screwed..were u runing crazy rick or lean? i asuming rich..


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

yea i was running lean at idle and then pig rich off the chart at load around 4.5k RPMs... when the o2 went in the AF's got back on the chart but were lean accross the board. For safety reasons we put a 4 bar in to get it to richen up, although its jsut a bandaid for the time being...after i get the o2 completely working rigth and no CEL we are putting the 3 bar on and doing fuel pressure testing and changing filters (current one is only 10k miles old however)
current setup with custom piping and intercooler....2.5 inch from turbo to IC, 3 inch to throttlebody



_Modified by mrbikle at 11:00 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

what code were you throwing..and was the problem just an 02? or was it the 02 harness??


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

we replaced the o2 and the code went away, but is back now....im thinking a short in the harness somewhere....i might just unplug it and see what happens


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

still leaning? or is the 4bar still inplace..even if..the problem hasnt been properly fixed? im also going lean..but i just got an 02 code..and have been leaning for some time..im gonna inspect my harness aswell


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

im not lean with the 4 bar in place....with the 3 bar however my AF are lean accross the board...i think i might be getting unmetered air somewhere...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_im not lean with the 4 bar in place....with the 3 bar however my AF are lean accross the board...i think i might be getting unmetered air somewhere...

yea i thought so too...but i presure tested my system and i didnt come up with anything...if there is air gettign in my system is extremly minor and i dont htink would cause these conditions..but in my case i have a good vacuum and dont hear anything when i presure test..with the 4bar what are your afr's looking like??? seems like we have a similar problem..


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

my AF looks like crap under load....dips down to 10:1 around 4.5k....also i am only pulling 14 lbs of vac...i think i have a major leak


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_my AF looks like crap under load....dips down to 10:1 around 4.5k....also i am only pulling 14 lbs of vac...i think i have a major leak

oh yea you definatly do..thats gotta be your problem..do u have access to a presure tester?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

http://www.siliconeintakes.com sells them..for 30 dollars i think..do you have a compressor is really the question.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

yes i have a compressor...i'll order one when i get my t-bolts.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

question for those of you with meth injection. where did you tap the nozzle into? before the turbo in the intake piping or after the turbo? im running kinetic stage 1, so there is nothing solid to tap into after the turbo, just the silicone connector between the turbo outlet and throttle body


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

HOLY CRAP DO NOT DO IT* BEFORE *THE TURBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
note: the red line for the meth inj......


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_HOLY CRAP DO NOT DO IT* BEFORE *THE TURBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
note: the red line for the meth inj......










ok, good. just checking to make sure im right, wasnt sure if it would work right in the silicone


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

it will work just fine in the silicone. just make sure you go to home depot, and get a tube of "amazing household goop" 
it is a purple tube, looks like tooth paste. use that ANYWHERE you think there may be vac/boost leak issues. goop is the only thing that can hold up to the methanol. 
silisone, etc, will be eatin in a matter of seconds by the meth. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

how much of a difference does the progressive rate controller make? im assuming it basically allows you to 'tune' the amount of water/meth being sprayed and to ramp up the amount as boost level increases? i'll probably only turn the boost up to about 10lbs since my clutch/diff are still stock


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_how much of a difference does the progressive rate controller make? 

in my opinion, all the difference in the world. but that's me.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
in my opinion, all the difference in the world. but that's me. 

guess i'll do it right the first time then.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
guess i'll do it right the first time then. 
with the meth, i did, and i am SO pleased i did. 
look at this scenario.......
you are on a cruise with your buds(about 100 of them, liltterally)
you hit the gas. 
you start to accelerate. 
the vacuum line that controls your WG comes off. 
your car goes to ~ 30 psi.
you have 30 # injectors, no intercooler, and are on stock compression. 
your motor, pistons, etc..... all melted as one. 
but wait!!!!!
you have the VC-25 from snow, and you tuned yer meth accordingly. 
now, the meth kicks in full tilt, your motor gets flooded(instead of ceased)
your motor(and all of your hard work, and money) are saved. 
it happend to me. it was scary!!!!!!!!!!!! but, without the VC-25, my motor would have had enough fuel to run, let's say, 300 whp, but with 30 psi, the car wanted to mek, let's say, 425whp. yeah, the meth went nuts, and sprayed it's little heart out. thus: no motor issues. replace vac line, drive away. 
all true events that happend on Dec. 15th last year, during the DJD poker run. 
trust me, it is WELL worth it.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

hopefully i wont have to deal with that...im going to be getting the devils own progressive kit, can pick it up for $265 shipped.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

well, if i had my way, i would have you get the DO stage 1, and call snowperformance and get the VC-25. 
similiar in price, and WAY better in my opinion. 
do you feel comfortable "tapping" into your MAF sensor wires? i sure as hell don't, and i have built a million cars. 
just my .02.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
do you feel comfortable "tapping" into your MAF sensor wires? i sure as hell don't, and i have built a million cars. 
just my .02. 


good point, i'll look into that
edit: this look like what i need? http://www.wwrturboinjection.c....html


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 10:08 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

indeed it is. look at the sticker on it. it says "snowperformance"


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Damn guys it's been a while since I've been to this thread since I was going to sell the vrt...but I'm back!
And yes...go W/I and controller if you can. I plan on a controller soon enough. Mike can you explain how the s.p. controller works?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

the more boost, the more meth it sprays. that's basically it. 
it reads boost by a vac line tho, not a MAF wire. so it is spot on. 
ps: i hear WS6's are not too fast? lol, jk.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

from what i was reading it seems that you would hook up the voltage output from the SP controller to the DO setup to regulate the spray? im not entirely certain, ive been drinking for a little while now so i might be completely wrong


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

no, not at all. the SP VC-25 runs off of a vac line. no wires involved with its control. 
the only wires on it are a constant, remote to the pump, and a ground. 
that's it. i have installed ~ 6 of them, and trust me, they are awesome.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_ no, not at all. the SP VC-25 runs off of a vac line. no wires involved with its control. 
the only wires on it are a constant, remote to the pump, and a ground. 
that's it. i have installed ~ 6 of them, and trust me, they are awesome. 

i understand that the vc-25 runs off boost signal, but how does the VC-25 regulate the amount of spray when used with a devils own setup? i thought since the DO setup ran off voltage of the maf you would hook up the voltage output of the VC-25 to the DO in order to get it to work correctly? how is yours setup?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

heres the scoop:
the DO kit, stage 1(pump, reservoir, hoses, etc.) is like 179 on the constant group buy. 
the VC-25 is ~ 129 by it self. 
take the two, get rid of the "controls" from the DO kit, and use it accordingly with the VC-25. 
so you have the pump, hoses, etc. from the DO kit, but are controlling it from the VC-25. 
the idea here, is that you effectively have the SP stage 2 kit, but you saved ~100 bucks.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_heres the scoop:
the DO kit, stage 1(pump, reservoir, hoses, etc.) is like 179 on the constant group buy. 
the VC-25 is ~ 129 by it self. 
take the two, get rid of the "controls" from the DO kit, and use it accordingly with the VC-25. 
so you have the pump, hoses, etc. from the DO kit, but are controlling it from the VC-25. 
the idea here, is that you effectively have the SP stage 2 kit, but you saved ~100 bucks. 









Damn it, I just bought the progressive kit


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

just ordered my DO setup plus the VC-25 controller


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_heres the scoop:
the DO kit, stage 1(pump, reservoir, hoses, etc.) is like 179 on the constant group buy. 
the VC-25 is ~ 129 by it self. 
take the two, get rid of the "controls" from the DO kit, and use it accordingly with the VC-25. 
so you have the pump, hoses, etc. from the DO kit, but are controlling it from the VC-25. 
the idea here, is that you effectively have the SP stage 2 kit, but you saved ~100 bucks. 









Hey Mike once i get my leaning issue at 4k rpms sorted im gonna get the snow controller..i like the fact that it runs off vacuum than tapping in the MAF wire..You sure rave about it and im looking to get a controller and hit the dyno to really fine tune my set up with the meth.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ps..I love how you tell your story about the WG line blowin and you hitting 30psi and ( my fav part ) " how your meth sprayed its little heart out"..haha i love it.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

my vac is ~21 at idle, but then when I start driving I am at ~15/16. normal?
Also, you all dont want to know what my A/F is at full throttle....
no pinging or anything, 14.5 I know bad.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The injectors come on again somewhere around 2krpms during deccel. 

Ok, I'm noticing that sometimes the injectors will still be shut off even when I start accelerating, and they will slowly begin to turn on. (edit: like I'm talkin' it will take them like 8 seconds to start fueling again if the throttle is lightly, barely pressed) Is this part of the adaption process? ((I recently reset my ecu to reset the trims because I had changed something.)) If so, what is the best way to react when this happens to allow it to adapt properly? Foot off gas? Keep the throttle lightly pressed? Usually if I take my foot off and dip the clutch and rev it, it gives me the fuel back, but if I keep lightly pressing, it will stumble for a while and then start adding fuel slowly. One thing that I noticed was that when I unplugged my o2 sensor when I was experimenting trying to figure out why I was running lean, it would not happen. 
Also, just for the record and to disagree with what I myself posted a few weeks ago, the car does not seem to run properly with the 3 bar FPR, it runs lean on boost, jumping to 16/1 or worse when you first start to add throttle, where it will progressively add fuel but will never see richer than low 14's at full throttle high-rpm boosting. I have checked everything and decided to put the 4 bar back in, the one that my car comes with from the factory, and the car sees afrs in accordance with what Jeff Atwood is telling me I should see with the 3 bar. I know that a few others have experienced this as well, and I have to agree with them that for whatever reason, the 3 bar does not work properly. Mabye there is an underlying problem with my engine sensors or a vac/boost leak or something, but I have not found anything yet. Has anyone else who has had this experience identified any underlying issues that allowed them to finally run the 3bar without going lean?


_Modified by 'dubber at 12:44 PM 6-16-2007_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: ('dubber)*

FWIW most of us boosted Vr6 guys using the Devils Own Progressive kit are wired in to a stand alone map sensor. We are tuning water flow vs MAP, not water flow vs MAF.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

i am in no way knocking the DO kit, just speakinf about my opinions. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Aside from installation (and the unlikely event your wastegate hose becomes disconnected) is there any reason to be running the MAP vs. MAF? I'm because [email protected] recommended the MAF system to me instead.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

It the snow controller might be easier to install....both controllers are similar..not that one is better than the other kind of thing..just ease of installation if you will..Personal preference is what it comes down to..


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

so because I was running lean (14.5-14.7) I decided to go and change my fuel filter and my wastegate spring back to the 6 psi one. WELLL. 
I am still at 14.5 AFR at WOT, car is slower (well duh). and my vacume when I am off gas in gear is ~18/19 and 15 at idle. 

So I am thinking boost leak somewhere. Or?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_so because I was running lean (14.5-14.7) I decided to go and change my fuel filter and my wastegate spring back to the 6 psi one. WELLL. 
I am still at 14.5 AFR at WOT, car is slower (well duh). and my vacume when I am off gas in gear is ~18/19 and 15 at idle. 

So I am thinking boost leak somewhere. Or?

m vacuum is similar and i cant find any leaks. hell, i only have 2" of piping


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
m vacuum is similar and i cant find any leaks. hell, i only have 2" of piping

but are we definitely low?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
but are we definitely low?

not sure.
Sethswa had my kit before me and told me that in NM where he lives, he only pulled 13 inHg at idle and less than 20 on decel. i think that maybe elevation plays a big role. 
he made well over 400 wheel HP, so im sure it ran right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

im in florida, about a 5 minute walk from the beach, so almost exactly sea level and i pull 18-20in hg at idle. altitude will most likely make a difference due to atmospheric pressure changes


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

im @ 2500 ft elevtion. sethswa was at 5700ft!!
edit: just found this
http://www.anver.com/document/...e.htm
i can only pull about 90 -93% of the vacuum that you can at sea level. 1 bar for me is 13inHg.


_Modified by jhayesvw at 11:09 PM 6-16-2007_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

so been with out my car for about a month and a half. I installed the e6x and its getting everything worked out and will hopefully be done this next weekend. I am having a some really cool guys that are making over 718whp in there vr6 to tune it for me. Its currently just a stage 2 kit with standalone,380cc injectors and 4bar, 2.5downpipe to 3 inch straight pipe. I am hoping to make some satisfiying numbers, without having to upgrade anything else until next year. 
Its been really hard waiting especially since I started driving my scirocco after 3 years of sitting and its tranny took a dump. No Car and no money. Just a little update I am getting anxious waiting.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
Its been really hard waiting especially since I started driving my scirocco after 3 years of sitting and its tranny took a dump. No Car and no money. Just a little update I am getting anxious waiting.









Jeff and Billy are great guys and even better techs. they'll get your car sorted and you'll love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

finally got a 3bar fpr to swap in place of my 4bar, doesnt seem to have made much of a difference. i think there is slightly less fuel smell, but it still stumbles at part throttle acceleration when cruising. im guessing some of the fuel smell might be the evap emissions that is just routed directly back into my intake without a filter or anything. also going to try regapping my sparkplugs and seeing if that makes a difference


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_so because I was running lean (14.5-14.7) I decided to go and change my fuel filter and my wastegate spring back to the 6 psi one. WELLL. 
I am still at 14.5 AFR at WOT, car is slower (well duh). and my vacume when I am off gas in gear is ~18/19 and 15 at idle. 

So I am thinking boost leak somewhere. Or?


So i put it back to 6 psi, same AFR, so I went to put my MBC on with the 6 psi wastegate spring but I cannot for the life of me get it to set at anything. I put it on the lower nipple of the tial wastegate.
Should it be there or on the top of the tial? If its on the top. Does anyone know the size of the bolt that goes in there, or where can I get the correct bolt thing for the top of the wastegate?
Thanks


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
So i put it back to 6 psi, same AFR, so I went to put my MBC on with the 6 psi wastegate spring but I cannot for the life of me get it to set at anything. I put it on the lower nipple of the tial wastegate.
Should it be there or on the top of the tial? If its on the top. Does anyone know the size of the bolt that goes in there, or where can I get the correct bolt thing for the top of the wastegate?
Thanks

the vac hose should be connected into the lower piece if the wastegate was sitting on a table. The other side can be left open, though it should have come with the other banjo and screw for both sides. The top side is another way to add boost, like counter effecting the other side by use of a MBC. I run my mbc that way seems like less spiking.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

the MBC goes to the TOP of the WG (i call it the hat). 
im sure the manufacturer of your WG can get you the proper banjo bolt.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_finally got a 3bar fpr to swap in place of my 4bar, doesnt seem to have made much of a difference. i think there is slightly less fuel smell, but it still stumbles at part throttle acceleration when cruising. im guessing some of the fuel smell might be the evap emissions that is just routed directly back into my intake without a filter or anything. also going to try regapping my sparkplugs and seeing if that makes a difference

after driving today my butt dyno seems to say ive lost power after putting in the 3bar, like its running lean and pulling timing. i'll be swapping the 4bar back in tomorrow and waiting to try out the 3bar again til i get a wideband hooked up or go to the dyno


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_the MBC goes to the TOP of the WG .

totally and completely wrong. 
the vac line goes to the "side" of the WG, unless you are running an EBC. 










_Modified by mikemcnair at 2:30 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

So it goes to the side, and thats it?
I think I have my vacum wrong.
It goes from the DV to a T cross. One side in to the manifold, the other goes towards the WG with a T. Each side of the T goes into the WG. And I think this is wrong, because I have no traction in 3rd gear.
Just got the car running, so I have not had time to get a boost meter up yet.


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:20 AM 6-19-2007_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_So it goes to the side, and thats it?
I think I have my vacum wrong.
It goes from the DV to a T cross. One side in to the manifold, the other goes towards the WG with a T. Each side of the T goes into the WG. And I think this is wrong, because I have no traction in 3rd gear.
Just got the car running, so I have not had time to get a boost meter up yet.

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:25 AM 6-19-2007_

wow so you hooked up the same vacuum line from the intake manifold to go on both sides of the turbo without any restrictions from a mbc or ebc umm thats quite a bit of boost.







If you want to run just off the wastegate take off that second t and just run the side shown in the picture. I am guessing thats what you ment. 
Although its not rare for 42lb setups to break loose in third.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

hehe







Thanx, I will try to remove the T, and just run one hose to the WG. I do have a Kinetic MBC, but Im not sure where to put it.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_hehe







Thanx, I will try to remove the T, and just run one hose to the WG. I do have a Kinetic MBC, but Im not sure where to put it.

In your pocket until you have a boost gauge


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
In your pocket until you have a boost gauge










hahaha......love it


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (dtm337)*

I tried putting the mbc to the side port of the tial, but I cant get it to open then, regardless of how tight or loose the adjustement is. wtf


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_totally and completely wrong. 
the vac line goes to the "side" of the WG, unless you are running an EBC. 









_Modified by mikemcnair at 2:30 AM 6-19-2007_


you two are both a little bit right, according to tial sport

http://www.tialmedia.com/docum...l.pdf
You run the vac line t-ed into the lower one no matter what and the way i take it is if you are running any kind of boost control, you tee the line and run the boost controller in between the tee and the top nipple...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
In your pocket until you have a boost gauge









haha he's right!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
totally and completely wrong. 
the vac line goes to the "side" of the WG, unless you are running an EBC. 









_Modified by mikemcnair at 2:30 AM 6-19-2007_

i said exactly what Tial recommends.
read the link posted above http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

im running an ebc with no issues set up with just the side nipple?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

without any boost controller installed (yet, waiting on my meth to arrive first) i should only have one vac line running to the wastegate, correct? i have it hooked up to the nipple on the side, with the nipple on top open to atmosphere. it works right, boosts just fine and all, but ive never seen anyone elses setup in person so i want to make sure i put it on right


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_without any boost controller installed (yet, waiting on my meth to arrive first) i should only have one vac line running to the wastegate, correct? i have it hooked up to the nipple on the side, with the nipple on top open to atmosphere. it works right, boosts just fine and all, but ive never seen anyone elses setup in person so i want to make sure i put it on right

thats fine. mine is like that too.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

well, i have installed many tial 38mm wg's, and i am speaking from experience as to the vac lines. 
do what you want. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_










thats how mine is, maybe some of us are getting confused as to which nipple is on top and which is on the side.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_thats how mine is, maybe some of us are getting confused as to which nipple is on top and which is on the side. 

the "top" is the one on the "hat" all the way to the right.
its kinda backward. 
think of it as if the WG was sitting on a bench with the exhaust inlet on the bench.
looks like R2D2.








ive installed 3 tial 38mm WGs. all work great.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
ive installed 3 tial 38mm WGs. all work great.









then you would know how they go.............


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_then you would know how they go.............

mine








no MBC so the vacuum line is in the side NOT the top.just like yours mike. 
i think that we are saying the same thing.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

the one on the 'top' is used if you're hooking up an EBC, otherwise it's left open to atmosphere.
http://www.tialmedia.com/docum...l.pdf


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

its for either an ebc or an mbc


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Royale10)*

mbc= side. 
ebc= side and top.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
the vac line goes to the "side" of the WG, unless you are running an EBC.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale10* »_its for either an ebc or an mbc

its usually for an EBC..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

good lord, let's put this to bed. 
side= mbc or no mbc
top= ebc. 

that is the last we need to discuss this.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_good lord, let's put this to bed. 
side= mbc or no mbc
top= ebc. 

that is the last we need to discuss this. 









thats not what Tial says
http://www.tialmedia.com/docum...l.pdf


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_good lord, let's put this to bed. 
side= mbc or no mbc
top= ebc. 

that is the last we need to discuss this. 









hey i was anwsering this before you had submited your response! GOD DAMIT!








either way its been beatin..and im done..let get back to some turbo talk


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

To everybody with Widebands running c2 whats your AFR look like in boost in 3rd,4th and 5th??


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
thats not what Tial says
http://www.tialmedia.com/docum...l.pdf


Please stop. 
i read once on the internet that it was smart to put hot pokers in your eyes. 
my *EXPERIENCE *tells me otherwise. 
let me guess, you are the same person who installs the DV in the recommended fashion(per it's manufacturer) while i KNOW FOR A FACT that it is better in reverse orientation. 
i am unsure why you are persisting an arguement that you apparently do not have actual, real world, experience with(more than once). 
i am sorry to "call you out" per se, but you are spreading wrong information. 
this is after all the "kinetic" build thread, and we are reffering to the "kinetic" kit. in the kit, the vac line goes to the side of WG, with or without an MBC. 
with an EBC, it goes to the top. 



_Modified by mikemcnair at 7:22 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_To everybody with Widebands running c2 whats your AFR look like in boost in 3rd,4th and 5th??

with C2, you should be ~ 12.0 -13.5 AFR at WOT. per my discussions with Jeff.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
thats not what Tial says
http://www.tialmedia.com/docum...l.pdf

Dear god, that drawing is awful.
See this http://www.fd3s.net/profec_install.html Go down to "External wastegate".
The side port connects up to intake manifold, the top port connects to the solenoid on an electronic boost controller. If the solonoid/controller fails, the wastegate still operates as normal with the spring. The electronic boost controller ALSO connects to the side port to see how much boost there is, but they are not all connected together like that awful drawing.
A manual boost controller is janky. it reduces the amount of boost the wastegate _would_ see... so it goes inline between the intake manifold and the side port of the wastegate. You could say it's used to "trick" the wastegate... so just the side port.
EDIT: Wikipedia (ftw) has a great article on it : 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wastegate See especially the section marked "Pneumatic". Is there anything that the wikipedia DOESN'T have? 
-m










_Modified by maxslug at 4:54 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

thank you, that is what i was saying. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (maxslug)*

ok that makes much more sense to me. thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
with C2, you should be ~ 12.0 -13.5 AFR at WOT. per my discussions with Jeff. 


13.5 at WOT is pretty lean dont you think..i was thinking more along the lines of 11.8-12.5 at the leanest..


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Royale10)*

Alright, someone tell me if the PO set this up improperly. 
This is how it is now:








And this is the MBC
correct me if I am wrong
FROM WASTEGATE is the side without the hose connected right?








TO T in the line is the side with the hose so its like this:








Am I right? Is something wrong?
Thanks









Edit:
And this is where my Boost gauge gets its source.








(also PO)


_Modified by IwannaGTI at 8:14 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

looks good to me assuming that there is a check valve between the evap and the source (intake) so that the evap only sees vacuum. Also assuming the MBC is connected to the side port of the wastegate.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*

yep and yep. (i believe the check valve is there)


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_

Please stop. 
i read once on the internet that it was smart to put hot pokers in your eyes. 
my *EXPERIENCE *tells me otherwise. 
let me guess, you are the same person who installs the DV in the recommended fashion(per it's manufacturer) while i KNOW FOR A FACT that it is better in reverse orientation. 
i am unsure why you are persisting an arguement that you apparently do not have actual, real world, experience with(more than once). 
i am sorry to "call you out" per se, but you are spreading wrong information. 
this is after all the "kinetic" build thread, and we are reffering to the "kinetic" kit. in the kit, the vac line goes to the side of WG, with or without an MBC. 
with an EBC, it goes to the top. 

_Modified by mikemcnair at 7:22 PM 6-19-2007_

Just wondering if you know exactly how a ebc works? they both work the same one is just electric and is very advanced. So both doing the same job they could both go to the top. 
They are both valves one is a manual valve the other is what you could call a stepper motor or solinoid. You could put it in the side yes it has a different mechanical function but causes the same effect in the end. 
Putting it between the line in the side causes a choking effect that increases boost, to have it run off the wastegate run it fully open.
Putting it T'd off of the main line and the top side, you open to counter effect the positive pressure on the other side allowing it to make more boost. you close the controller to run off the wastegate. This form I experience less spike as the wastegate gets immediate pressure on the side port.
I have much experience with ebc, mbc, stepper motors, and solinoids. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
Just wondering if you know exactly how a ebc works?.

i certainly do. thank you tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
Putting it between the line in the side causes a choking effect that increases boost, to have it run off the wastegate run it fully open.
Putting it T'd off of the main line and the top side, you open to counter effect the positive pressure on the other side allowing it to make more boost. you close the controller to run off the wastegate. This form I experience less spike as the wastegate gets immediate pressure on the side port.
I have much experience with ebc, mbc, stepper motors, and solinoids. Hope this helps someone.

yup
i think that it physically works both ways.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we will call it even.








now, everyone.... TURN UP YER BOOST!!! lol.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
now, everyone.... TURN UP YER BOOST!!! lol. 

now that my MBC is on the way, and my meth should be arriving shortly, i will do just that. what is the most boost that can be run on stock compression using meth? i was thinking about doing around 10-12lbs, which ive heard people run that when intercooled at stock c/r


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

i ran 15 psi, stock compression, with meth, non intercooled. i certainly *don't reccomend it*, but it is possible. 
my reccomendation is ~ 10-12 like you were aiming for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i ran 15 psi, stock compression, with meth, non intercooled. i certainly *don't reccomend it*, but it is possible. 
my reccomendation is ~ 10-12 like you were aiming for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i wish i had the Cahones to do that man. heck, i'd settle for 10psi non intercooled. 
how much total can i expect to pay for a decent water meth setup?
also, how much is the liquid to put in? where do you get it? 
im totally clueless with water meth


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

*in my opinion*, the snowperformance stage 2 kit is the best for our cars. 
that kit is ~ 420 shipped. 
i run HEET, the gas line "antifreeze", it is 99.8% pure methanol. 
there are other options, such as the rain-x orange stuff (i forget the name) and "boost juice" from snow performance them selves. ( i actually have a case of it and am going to see how it is soon)
methanol, water, alcohol, all have benefits, and when used propperly, allow you to run a really agressive tune safely. i sweat by it, and will ALWAYS have it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

you can run 10psi on a kinetic stage 1..i did and i had no problems..at all..


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i got the devils own stg 1 kit for $170 shipped http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/ and then a snow performance vc-25 for $138 shipped. going to run the meth out of my stock washer fluid resivoir and maybe switch to a trunk tank at a later time


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_i got the devils own stg 1 kit for $170 shipped http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/ and then a snow performance vc-25 for $138 shipped. going to run the meth out of my stock washer fluid resivoir and maybe switch to a trunk tank at a later time


that's a crazy idea!!!!! holy poop!!! lol.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
that's a crazy idea!!!!! holy poop!!! lol.
















yeah, i was just up late drunk one night and a little bird whispered it in my ear... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
yeah, i was just up late drunk one night and a little bird whispered it in my ear... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

tweet tweet.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

I plan to run 13-15psi on stock compression but thats with standalone not a chip tune so I wouldn't suggest it for c2 chip tuning. heck you I could probably run 20psi on stock compression with race gas. I would really like to run more power but I figure if I am going to have to build my motor next year why buy arp headbolts twice and have to mess with replacing the timing chain and s*%t.
I am not sure about with water meth just make sure you know what your doing if your pushing the limits. and ask these guys about that stuff.
Just make sure to monitor timing if you can if it starts retarding a bit it could mean the IAT's are getting high and could lead to detenation.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_i got the devils own stg 1 kit for $170 shipped http://www.flipsidecustoms.com/ and then a snow performance vc-25 for $138 shipped. going to run the meth out of my stock washer fluid resivoir and maybe switch to a trunk tank at a later time


i have the DO basic kit..set up rite now and plan on running this same set up with the snow vc-25..once my tune is on point i will be doing this up..seems like a nice combo..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

its BALLS hot out here in AZ.
im a bit nervous to run 10psi at stock compression non intercooled.
im considering an IC setup asap. like this friday.
the water/meth kit looks sleeper though. i like that. no complicated piping or anything to deal with.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_its BALLS hot out here in AZ.
im a bit nervous to run 10psi at stock compression non intercooled.
im considering an IC setup asap. like this friday.
the water/meth kit looks sleeper though. i like that. no complicated piping or anything to deal with.

do yourself a favor and run both, considering where you live..and how hot it is..you probably heat soak like crazy, which robs so much power..an intercooler alone will solve that problem..and a water\meth kit will just be an added bonus..get a wideband in the car so you can turn up the boost and see your afr..that way you can keep adding boost till your afr starts to lean out..i bet you could run 14psi on a stage 1 kit in your case "stage 2" fmic and methenol and maintain an afr in the mid 12's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 11:34 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
do yourself a favor and run both, considering where you live..and how hot it is..you probably heat soak like crazy, which robs so much power..an intercooler alone will solve that problem..and a water\meth kit will just be an added bonus..get a wideband in the car so you can turn up the boost and see your afr..that way you can keep adding boost till your afr starts to lean out..i bet you could run 14psi on a stage 1 kit in your case "stage 2" fmic and methenol and maintain an afr in the mid 12's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Vdubsolo at 11:34 PM 6-19-2007_

i totally agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

where can i pick up a wideband for relatively cheap? cheapest ive found was an AEM for $289 which seems to be a pretty good price.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_where can i pick up a wideband for relatively cheap? cheapest ive found was an AEM for $289 which seems to be a pretty good price. 

I got mine on ebay for 250 shipped..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

i think that the innovate ones are like $250


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i think that the innovate ones are like $250

the Innovative's are a little more expensive as a recall when i was shopping around for WB's last year..Thing may have changed in the past year or so..but like i said i found my AEM Uego for 230 on ebay and shipping was 20 dollars







but it was still a good deal..Either WB will do..its pretty much a matter of finding either one for the better price..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

ebay has probably the best dealz for an EBC. or the forced induction classifieds.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

for the record i got my MBC for 10 dollars on ebay and it is IDENTICAL to the one kinetic sells. for 50 dollars. I also have a EBC that i have not hooked up..Its a tullostech EBC..I got it for 200..its got a nice amout of sweet features..check it out http://www.tullostech.com/


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

got my MBC from fedex today, and decided to install it instead of waiting to do it once my meth arrives. i only set it to 8lbs, so im still safe. only thing i noticed is that at full boost and WOT it starts to break up. would changing the spark plug gap solve this, i cant remember what theyre gapped at right now. what should they be at for ~8lbs, 10lbs and 12lbs, which is the range i will be running in the near future.


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_got my MBC from fedex today, and decided to install it instead of waiting to do it once my meth arrives. i only set it to 8lbs, so im still safe. only thing i noticed is that at full boost and WOT it starts to break up. would changing the spark plug gap solve this, i cant remember what theyre gapped at right now. what should they be at for ~8lbs, 10lbs and 12lbs, which is the range i will be running in the near future.

What are you currently gapped at?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (seL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seL* »_
What are you currently gapped at?

thats the problem, i cant remember what i gapped them at when i put them in originally. and i cant find my thingies to check/regap them with


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

(.24 to be safe)


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_ (.24 to be safe)


thanks, i'll keep looking for the thingies (i cant remember whatever theyre really called) so i can try that out


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

lol, a "spark plug gapper" lol. 
try .24 and report back. if that is crappy, go .22 (if misfires occur)


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

You mean .024, .24 is almost a quarter of an inch.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (momoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *momoVR6* »_You mean .024, .24 is almost a quarter of an inch.
holy poop, i just laughed so hard. my bad. lol. 
dude, that would be funny as hell.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

got my MBC fixed. The looser it is the less boost. Now to figure out why at 9-10 psi and at 6 psi I am at the same AFR


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_got my MBC fixed. The looser it is the less boost. Now to figure out why at 9-10 psi and at 6 psi I am at the same AFR









because your software is working







what ever the variable is, it is not able to adjust for it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

welp, 14.5 at WOT. if it hasnt hurt me for 20k, i guess it wont hurt now


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

If your car is actually running that lean WOT its probably going to blow up/fry the rings. You might be getting misfires that make you show leaner on the wideband sometimes.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no misfires via vagcom, msd coils coming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (seL)*

Track tonight...70 degree's or so. Only 1 run tonight...a pretty bad wreck delayed the track for about 3 hours. It was the first time I've ever broken into the 13's! I ran a 13.9 at 105.3 mph with a 2.3 60' and 9.2 1/8th at 81.9 mph...mbc set at 10psi. I think I can pull a mid / low 13 with better driving and d.r.'s and add a couple to the mph.
Mods for the noobs: kinetic stage 1 + devils own w/i + 2.5" straight exhaust + TT Fat Fives on Fuzions = 297whp @ 12 psi.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Track tonight...70 degree's or so. Only 1 run tonight...a pretty bad wreck delayed the track for about 3 hours. It was the first time I've ever broken into the 13's! I ran a 13.9 at 105.3 mph with a 2.3 60' and 9.2 1/8th at 81.9 mph...mbc set at 10psi. I think I can pull a mid / low 13 with better driving and d.r.'s and add a couple to the mph.
Mods for the noobs: kinetic stage 1 + devils own w/i + 2.5" straight exhaust + TT Fat Fives on Fuzions = 297whp @ 12 psi.









with a trap speed of 105mph id say you can meet your goal with some more practice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif even on street tires..


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Track tonight...70 degree's or so. Only 1 run tonight...a pretty bad wreck delayed the track for about 3 hours. It was the first time I've ever broken into the 13's! I ran a 13.9 at 105.3 mph with a 2.3 60' and 9.2 1/8th at 81.9 mph...mbc set at 10psi. I think I can pull a mid / low 13 with better driving and d.r.'s and add a couple to the mph.
Mods for the noobs: kinetic stage 1 + devils own w/i + 2.5" straight exhaust + TT Fat Fives on Fuzions = 297whp @ 12 psi.









with that power yo should be close to a 12 sec run with a good track. I ran a 13.2 with a full weight jetta on 15's with toyos with 40 less horsepower. 
Just keep practicing and having fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 4:22 AM 6-22-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
with that power yo should be close to a 12 sec run with a good track. I ran a 13.2 with a full weight jetta on 15's with toyos with 40 less horsepower. 
Just keep practicing and having fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, and get the 3" exhaust already.... sheesh....


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
yeah, and get the 3" exhaust already.... sheesh....









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
yeah, and get the 3" exhaust already.... sheesh....

















btw was your run with meth?? id crank the psi up and watch the WB and track the car again..what was the psi like in your tires??


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_btw was your run with meth?? id crank the psi up and watch the WB and track the car again..what was the psi like in your tires??

WB? Yea the meth was on...however I made a mistake and bought summer windshield washer fluid...not the winter. I don't know what my tire psi was like...maybe in the mid 30's? I don't like to drop the psi in low profile tires...tell me if it's ok?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

WB as in WideBand..You can drop the psi alittle..if you have a set of stock wheels to even just throw on the fronts that will help..id drop the psi to like 15 or so..and just let it rip should help you hook up alittle better..ditch the summer washer fluid too and run some real meth


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

went and bought a plug gapper cause i couldnt find mine. regapped to .024 and it seems to have taken care of the problem. acceleration in general seems a little smoother as well. im not 100% sure that it wont still break up, the fastest road in the near area is only 45mph, so i cant get many runs to full boost without speeding


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Yeah the 0.024 has worked well for a lot of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Vid of the track...I get destroyed by an 11 sec Grand National


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Yeah the 0.024 has worked well for a lot of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Vid of the track...I get destroyed by an 11 sec Grand National









hey ii saw your car from durty fest in this monthd eurotuner..2 little shots..good sutff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_went and bought a plug gapper cause i couldnt find mine. regapped to .024 and it seems to have taken care of the problem. 

was your gap larger or smaller than .024 originally??


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Yeah the 0.024 has worked well for a lot of us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Vid of the track...I get destroyed by an 11 sec Grand National









what you run?
I ran against an integra last night that runs 13.10-13.20 on drags and 13.6 on streets and I crushed him 70-110 or so.


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

I need help installing the MBC on this kit. Where do the lines go and which way is which? I saw it posted the other day but I can't find it. The car is on the hoist....I need to know.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (seL)*

we found that the easiest way seems to be Mike's way.
just run the MBC inline between the intake mani and the WG.
open all the way = WG spring boost. 
closed most of the way = ~ 2x WG spring boost


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
hey ii saw your car from durty fest in this monthd eurotuner..2 little shots..good sutff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
what you run?
I ran against an integra last night that runs 13.10-13.20 on drags and 13.6 on streets and I crushed him 70-110 or so. 

13.9







at 105


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
was your gap larger or smaller than .024 originally??

larger. im starting to wonder if i just forgot to gap them properly before installing them originally


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

im at .022.
i may go to .024 now though. 
but im going IC in a week. and turning up the boost to 10psi.
so, i guess i'll wait.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

ifI put my #42 injectors and chip in, do I NEED a fuel pump? What would I be safe until w/o it?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

Past 300whp and I'd say you need an inline pump to be on the safe side. Gas mileage goes down with the pump though.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im at like 12 mpg or less now, im not too worried


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_im at like 12 mpg or less now, im not too worried

damn!!!!!
i get 23.1 MPG mixed city and local "highway".
282 miles on 12.2 gallons.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_im at like 12 mpg or less now, im not too worried

damn man, thats shiitty. and i thought my 18-20mpg was bad...


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Almost there.......


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (seL)*

^^ congrats dude it pulls like a raped ape. ^^


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
damn!!!!!
i get 23.1 MPG mixed city and local "highway".
282 miles on 12.2 gallons. 

That's about what I get. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_^^ congrats dude it pulls like a raped ape. ^^

i was scared..








p.s. i blew off another intercooler pipe


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (BOOSTAHOLIC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOOSTAHOLIC* »_
i was scared..








p.s. i blew off another intercooler pipe









You need to have a bead on the end of your ic pipes to prevent them from blowing off..otherwise they are gonna keep popping off..


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
You need to have a bead on the end of your ic pipes to prevent them from blowing off..otherwise they are gonna keep popping off..
 even sand it with 80 grit or something would help . . .


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (shapeco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shapeco* »_
first off you say they are a "great company" let me ask you, have you ever had to deal with them? if so did you order online or over the phone? how many times have you had to deal with them? i'm just asking to make sure you're not just spitting bull sh*t. you highly doubt? why is that? give me some good evidence to back that up.... because after being on the phone for the last 2 months with these jokers i don't highly doubt it at all, at this point i wouldn't put it past these guys to clean the turbo up and send it back to us saying it's a new one. 
I want to know what ever happened to good customer service? It's a pretty basic idea if you think about it, treat a customer with respect and try and "work" with them to resolve any problems they might be having. But instead kinetic would rather ignore phone calls or better yet say "i'll call you right back" i have heard that phrase about 20 times... they never call back. 
It's also so awfully convenient that every time i call these guys that i just magically hit the exact time their techs leave. So now im stuck on the phone with someone who knows nothing outside of selling their product. And why is it that every sales guy i talk to is "the manager" of kinetic motor sports? i swear everyone there is a joker, manager or a ghost tech...... 
bottom line, i don't blame them for having bad customer service because i'm sure there are a lot of *******s out there looking to screw them out of parts, but when it comes time to work with someone who has a problem and you pretty much write them off.... well then i say f*ck you kinetic, f*ck you for not sending everyone an oil restrictor, f*ck you for dumping garret then running rotomaster and now going back and forth, f*ck you for treating us like children over the phone and clearly insulting our intelligence. 
for you guys/girls out there who have had good luck with kinetic and have been treated well...... i'm happy for you and i hope that you are out there.... because if everyone out there has been treated like me.... then i dont see this company being around for a long time.

john.


Just to put it into perspective for your John, we have 1 (one) turbo tech. we are not as big physically as everyone thinks we are, there are 3 (three) sales guys. Clay, Devin, and myself. Now I know you must be frustrated when you buy a turbo kit and you get it on the car and it blows up, but also try to keep in mind that while us 3 guys are answering phones, replying to emails, dealing with the service shop, researching new products, and "calling you back right away" we sometimes are not able to cater to everyone in a single day and it is not unusual for us to not get back to the customer for atleast a day. We try our hardest, but sometimes there are circumstances that we can not control. If it makes it easier for you, we can put our phones on "DO NOT DISTURB" and only give out our personal lines to our favourite customers, this was we don't get phone calls like "hey, i got a turbo on ebay, but i'm having trouble figuring out what it is", and we can answer more phone calls like "hey you lazy bastards, it's john from the vortex and my turbo blew up!". For future reference, we are much more accessible via email. 
As for your joker comment, we find it helps the day go by faster and less stressful when we can casually converse with our customers and crack a joke here or there. As for company hiearchy, we consider ourselves all bosses, I'm the boss of Devin, Devin's the boss of Clay, Clay's the boss of me etc... And you're right, there are a lot of ass hats out there who try to get a dollar out of a dime and blame us for not knowing how to clock a turbo, or "i didn't know you had to let a turbo cool down after street racing for 10 hours." We try to assume that there are some people that are buying our turbo kits that know how a motor works and know the mechanics behind a turbocharger. We can't just have people installing our turbo kits, blowing them up and expecting us to replace them or fix them for free, otherwise we'll end up exactly how you said "....then i dont see this company being around for a long time." Everyone's gotta make a dollar, and unfortunately for the turbocharger folks out there, it involves me being a hardass for any turbo that comes into my shop with metal shavings in the CHRA. 
Now, John, I would have thought that after we spoke on the phone (and i didn't even make one single joke or any type of sarcastic comment to you) about your turbo and i agreed to re-assemble it and repair it FOR FREE! because I am indeed a nice guy that you would have atleast had the decency to edit your post, or delete it because we have done everything we can do for you. It may not have been a smooth ride and we know you hate having to call us everyday, and we don't like you calling us everyday either, but we got your turbo taken care of. and it is on my turbo techs bench right now being put back together. 
And for the others that have had good experiences with us here at Kinetic, we hope to see some of you at Waterfest, and maybe a round of Hi-Fives! for those of you who hate Kinetic, you're not invited for Hi-fives. 
p.s. we are having a sale on our Turbo kits!!!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jsundell)*

i shall be looking for my high 5.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i shall be looking for my high 5.










Ditto.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Dear Adam, 
I shall embark on a high five mission with you, and we shall be prosperous. 
Your friend, 
Michael P McNair


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Dear Kinetic.
Come out west to Dubfest in september.
I would like a Hi 5 too








kudos to kinetic for stepping up. taking care of business and letting us know that the problem is resolved.
not everyone does that. 
i can think at least one place that is on the east coast for starters.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

can i get a high-5 shipped to florida please?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_Dear Kinetic.
i can think at least one place that is on the east coast for starters.

no clue who that could be......
















iy
eye
pee
???


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_Dear Adam, 
I shall embark on a high five mission with you, and we shall be prosperous. 
Your friend, 
Michael P McNair


Dear Mike,
You're a riot. 
Your vrt friend,
Adam
ps. I won't be at waterfest...but will be at h2o


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

waterfest..not so worth it if u live far..H20 WORTH IT IF YOU LIVE FAR!!







cant wait for h20 07!!!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

My Dearest Adam, 
Thank you for the kind reply. I am most appreciative. I will indeed partake in both of the afformantioned festivals. I propose we embibe while in eachothers company. Perhaps i will purchase the first go around of said embibing refreshments. 
All my love, 
Michael P McNair


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

So I noticed my car acting slightly weird with Stage 1, obd2. Sometimes, when I coast to a stop, my wideband is showing around 11:1. I know it's not a bad wideband because sometimes during those periods, it will peg lean (like normal....again, coasting to a stop) and I will feel the car actually decelerate. When it's at 11:1, it feels like the car is almost like it's in cruise control, instead of decelerating. Also noticed that I can be at part throttle, and pushing 2ish lbs of boost and the wideband is reading around 14:1......sometimes. Other times it will start to richen up. 
Any ideas? Thinking about trying to clean my MAF. Also wondering if my front O2 sensor could be going bad?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

my car has a similar "cruise control" feel. almost like the injectors never really shut off.
i attribute mine to my test pipe and O2 issues. once i put a cat on there again, i hope to remedy the issue. 
C2?? any insight on this "cruise control" issue?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

typically, if a car doesn't decel fast enough, almost like it wants to keep moving, it can be traced to a small air leak. most of the time vac, but sometimes it is actually post MAF, and pre turbo. 
i would double check your intake track. there may be a tiny leak. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Hey whats everybodys AFR's looking like in boost from 3rd, 4th and 5th gear?? mainly stage 2 fueling people running more boost?? Post up.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_typically, if a car doesn't decel fast enough, almost like it wants to keep moving, it can be traced to a small air leak. most of the time vac, but sometimes it is actually post MAF, and pre turbo. 
i would double check your intake track. there may be a tiny leak. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If that's the case, which I will go check momentarily, would it cause a rich condition?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
If that's the case, which I will go check momentarily, would it cause a rich condition?

Yes..


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Hey whats everybodys AFR's looking like in boost from 3rd, 4th and 5th gear?? mainly stage 2 fueling people running more boost?? Post up.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Hey whats everybodys AFR's looking like in boost from 3rd, 4th and 5th gear?? mainly stage 2 fueling people running more boost?? Post up.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


im at like 11.4 to 12.5... balls out at 12-14 psi


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dtm337)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im at like 11.1-11.5 at 16psi..
people keep your AFR's coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im at like 11.1-11.5 at 16psi..
people keep your AFR's coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

same here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im at like 11.1-11.5 at 16psi..
people keep your AFR's coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You (John) also have Alc/water injection...
Alcohol IS fuel so this contributes to a richer mixture.
To make proper comparisons be sure to mention if data was collected with alcohol inj. on/off.
-Jeff


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
You (John) also have Alc/water injection...
Alcohol IS fuel so this contributes to a richer mixture.
To make proper comparisons be sure to mention if data was collected with alcohol inj. on/off.
-Jeff


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_This morning's results - C2 OBD1 Coilpack 36lb (unplugged O2)
Idle= 10.5-11
Boost=12.0 and less
Cruising=12.7-13.5


this is straight boost, with nitrous the AFR's stay the same


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
You (John) also have Alc/water injection...
Alcohol IS fuel so this contributes to a richer mixture.
To make proper comparisons be sure to mention if data was collected with alcohol inj. on/off.
-Jeff

Sorry i didnt mention that this was wwith the meth disconnected..its really rich like low 10's when its hooked up..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i dont have an AFR guage. 
sorry. 
i wish i had the 3 bills to spring for one, but the IC was more important to me.
i trust C2's tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i dont have an AFR guage. 
sorry. 
i wish i had the 3 bills to spring for one, but the IC was more important to me.
i trust C2's tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I highly suggest you invest in one sooner or later..its foolish not have one..The c2 tunning is good but if you have a leak or something along those lines the ecu will react and either stop giving fuel or give to much..and you wont really know the details with out the WB..and now with the inetercooler coming you have more areas for leaks now..keep that in mind..
Now back to everybodys AFR's? keep em coming


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

idle: 14.5-15
Cruising: 14.5-15
Boost: 14.5-15
OLD C2 chip... 
when installing my #42 stuff I will replacing the coils with MSD, both 02 sensors (as currently I have single). a short runner and new IC piping and replace any vacume lines. I have recently replaced the fuel filter and is a walboro needed?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

an inline or upgraded fuel pump is needed if youre going to run upwards of 12 psi


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

what does everyone recommend for ease of install? Inline or intank?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

walbro inline 255 lph. off ebay, can be had for ~ 100 bucks. 
that's what i have, and it is certainly easy to install.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_walbro inline 255 lph. off ebay, can be had for ~ 100 bucks. 
that's what i have, and it is certainly easy to install. 

x2


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

yeah just make sure to get a relay . mine did not come with one. I wonder is their is a quieter option that the walbro. I personally do not mind.....but women might finds the buzzing tiresome.








ps-you guys see that sh*t goin on with EIP in the r32 forum?


_Modified by bluegrape at 10:41 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_
ps-you guys see that sh*t goin on with EIP in the r32 forum?



i just checked it but apparently all the stuff was edited out already, so i didnt actually get to see what was going on. anyone save the full version of the original post? want to IM it to me?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

The Bosch motorsport pump (044) is a lot quieter.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

you can also make an enclosure and dynomat it..that should keep it dead quiet.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_The Bosch motorsport pump (044) is a lot quieter.

It's good till 600hp too, but it's also about 2-3x more expensive. food for thought.
-m


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_My Dearest Adam, 
Thank you for the kind reply. I am most appreciative. I will indeed partake in both of the afformantioned festivals. I propose we embibe while in eachothers company. Perhaps i will purchase the first go around of said embibing refreshments. 
All my love, 
Michael P McNair


Hey hey hey...I thought you had a gf?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Hey hey hey...I thought you had a gf?









GF? no. fiance i wanna choke slam, yes. 
and, here....
http://rdefined.com/phpbb/view...21493


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Alright, my boost leak is officially getting worse. Vac went from around 20 to 10 today after work. You can hear the air escaping from the rubber connector where the T-fitting from the FPR hooks into the really small (1/8"?) nylon diameter tubing going to the gauge. I've checked Autometer's website, nothing. Checked a local hardware store, nothing. Checked a military surplus store, nothing.
Any suggestions where I can get a replacement rubber adapter short of buying an entire new gauge? This absolutely sucks. Hitting 4psi MAX when I hit boost currently.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Alright, my boost leak is officially getting worse. Vac went from around 20 to 10 today after work. You can hear the air escaping from the rubber connector where the T-fitting from the FPR hooks into the really small (1/8"?) nylon diameter tubing going to the gauge. I've checked Autometer's website, nothing. Checked a local hardware store, nothing. Checked a military surplus store, nothing.
Any suggestions where I can get a replacement rubber adapter short of buying an entire new gauge? This absolutely sucks. Hitting 4psi MAX when I hit boost currently.

Any auto parts store


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_Alright, my boost leak is officially getting worse. Vac went from around 20 to 10 today after work. You can hear the air escaping from the rubber connector where the T-fitting from the FPR hooks into the really small (1/8"?) nylon diameter tubing going to the gauge. I've checked Autometer's website, nothing. Checked a local hardware store, nothing. Checked a military surplus store, nothing.
Any suggestions where I can get a replacement rubber adapter short of buying an entire new gauge? This absolutely sucks. Hitting 4psi MAX when I hit boost currently.

Hah, my autometer gauge totally failed right there too... I would replace their cheesy hard-line w/ a normal vac line and use a good normal tee.
-m


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Hah, my autometer gauge totally failed right there too... I would replace their cheesy hard-line w/ a normal vac line and use a good normal tee.
-m

Good to know it wasn't just me. Did you have to find a vac line of the same diameter (1/8"?) or were you able to use a larger one? I was thinking about that the other day, trying to figure if a larger hose would skew the reading. 
So if I'm reading this right (it's early, forgive me if I'm wrong) you went from:
[nylon hose] -> [crappy rubber adapter/coupler] -> [T-fitting to FPR]
to something like:
[rubber vac hose] -> [different T-fitting to FPR]?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (magz0r)*

can you just switch the locations to the break booster? I personally thing that is the better/cleaner location.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

You can really tap a line for the boost gauge off any vacum signal. The vacuum manifold would be a good source. Also a slightly larger or larger line for that matter will not affect the vacuum reading as long as you have a good seal..so if you use a 1\8th vac line..and you use a 1\8th T and you should be good to go..


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 10:40 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

any one ever get a low rmp stumble when the car gets hot. like right off idel to about 2200rpm? the only way to get thru it is to apply full throttle and work thru it? the only issue I have left, besides this the car is freakin awesome to drive.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_any one ever get a low rmp stumble when the car gets hot. like right off idel to about 2200rpm? the only way to get thru it is to apply full throttle and work thru it? the only issue I have left, besides this the car is freakin awesome to drive.









i get a tiny hesitation on very light accel. 
it just got worse when i cleared my O2 code.
it'll get better when the car adapts again im sure.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

yeah no codes besides the sai code. only happens sometime, i've kinda learned to drive around it. i'm going to experiment with some new plugs this weekend. i'll post my findings if they are worthwhile.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

anyone use their wideband as their first O2 sensor signal? I think my O2 is bad and want to try and use it instead of buying another.
feasible?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_anyone use their wideband as their first O2 sensor signal? I think my O2 is bad and want to try and use it instead of buying another.
feasible?

I'm sorry, everyone's in the EIP thread right now








MK3 or MK4? 
MK3's have narrow-band 02's... some widebands have a simulated narrowband output that you can use for the signal side going to the ECU. However the ECU still expects the heater circuit to function for the whole closed-loop to work. So you need to fake out the heater circuit (leave an old 02 hooked up to it is the easiest way) and then wire-in the simulated narrowband. White wires are heater, black is ground and the other one (Green?) is the signal one IIRC, but don't quote me!
Mk4'sd have a wide-band already -- not sure that you can fake this since it's a little more complex a signal that combines the heater and signal circuits.
Personally I tried the MK3 simulated approach and had problems, so I just ended up welding a 2nd 02 bung into the down pipe ($20 at the exhaust shop) and putting a factory one directly across from the wideband one.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*

i have a mk3 and I just think my 1st O2 is dead. I dont have my 2nd plugged in. 
When I put my 2nd one in. How far does it have to be spaced from the first? I dont have a cat


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_i have a mk3 and I just think my 1st O2 is dead. I dont have my 2nd plugged in. 
When I put my 2nd one in. How far does it have to be spaced from the first? I dont have a cat

if your not running a cat it doesent matter,,,maybe 1 foot back?,
the rear 02 just measures the diff between the before and after cat signals for emmisions it does not have any effect on the tune.,,,a/f


----------



## BlueVRT (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (dtm337)*

if your not running a cat and plug them in you'll pop a cel for catalist threshhold to low


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (BlueVRT)*

just set up some dyno time for the vrt for Thursday the 12th . i'll keep you all posted on the results. anyone want to guess how much power she will make? set-up:
kinetic kit
60-1 option
42# fuel set-up (chip,pump,maf,greentops)
3 inch downpipe~test-pipe~TT 2.5
8.5 spacer
130K stock block (plus arp hardware) 
-goint to do a couple air fuel runs to see if I can see what causing the low rpm drivability issues and occasional major miss when in boost. I know chip tuning will never be perfect, but , i want to see how dialed in I can get her.


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_just set up some dyno time for the vrt for Thursday the 12th . i'll keep you all posted on the results. anyone want to guess how much power she will make? set-up:
kinetic kit
60-1 option
42# fuel set-up (chip,pump,maf,greentops)
3 inch downpipe~test-pipe~TT 2.5
8.5 spacer
130K stock block (plus arp hardware) 
-goint to do a couple air fuel runs to see if I can see what causing the low rpm drivability issues and occasional major miss when in boost. I know chip tuning will never be perfect, but , i want to see how dialed in I can get her.









I'll play, how much boost?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (CBHVR6)*

I will say around 370-380whp at 20 psi


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_I will say around 370-380whp at 20 psi

















i see your 370-380 and lower you to ~ 365 @ 20 psi. 
that 2.5 TT exhaust is a bitch.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

hah yea sorry 15psi. maybe i'll drop the exhause and run open dp. i'm sure the neighboors around ngp will love that. i'm hoping to break 300whp its hard to tell how much power its making. I know its making plety of torque (roasts tires) but hp i'm still not sure.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

AHHH... I did not see the 2.5" TT.... 
Mike, Im with you on this one, for sure.
Bluegrape: What you think I will land on?
By the way, running 6 psi now until wideband comes tommorow. USA C2 Ecu on Euro car, runs like a dream.- around 1 our with adaption and it was all set. C2 OAP fitted great. Car is loud as a f...

















_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:46 PM 7-3-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 9:48 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

there is no reason you wouln't break 300 wheel @ 15 psi with the 60-1, and an open exhaust. 
so, i will call ~330. my paypal will be looking for a dollar if i am right. 
if i am wrong, i will paypal a dollar to the closest bidder.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

haha , i'm going with a t3/t4 vrt that has a .......FMU set up







, let see who makes more power.muhahmuhanhah, I'm putting money on.......me. lets hope the stock clutch lasts on the rollers


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

ohhh, stock clutch?








I changed mine Sachs sport clutch feb 06. 10 months with a ZR2 charger and now this








Got good Sachs stuff in my apartment








Good luck on the dyno! All the best from a VERY rainy Oslo/Norway


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

thanks brother! yeah 100% stock trans! she has held the power just fine so far , but, probally only about 1,000 miles on the kit so far. if its starts to slip on the rollers i'll just throw another one in there and go back. no worries is the name of the vrt game.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

But I guess MR Peloquin is knocking on your door?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

yeah its him or Mr. hole in the tranfer case lol. Hey quick ? for everyone. has anyone experimented with other plugs besides the supplied one and had any success? I'm not sure if I just need to continue messing with the gap, but, i'm still getting minor stumbles from idle to say 2000rpm?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I think Ive read about someone using other plugs and was very happy in this tread 1.8T plugs?????. I guess most people go blind on the NGK that we get in the kit. And HEY, they work well, as long as you gap them right. But think if there is a "wonder-golden" VR6-T plug that we dont know about?
Im doing perfect with the NGK that came with the kit, gapped to 0.024. Car runs like a dream. NO Wideband yet !
Tommorow will see








Ordered the 10psi spring now, so we will see










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 11:00 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

I just put my 10psi spring in over the weekend and took the car out today..and all i have to say is waaaa waaaa weee weeeee waaaaa








btw i have my mbc set to 20 psi


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Im almost there solo!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I just got back from the dyno after smoke testing my car and finding an intake leak.
at ~16psi I put down 360whp, rpm pickup wasn't working right so it was giving crazy 700tq readings. But anything over that and it was breaking up around 5000rpms.
I do have an exhaust leak at the turbo manifold gasket, so after thats fixed I'm going to redyno. 
Maybe its just too hot and humid these days though. In colder weather, which I haven't seen in a few months, the car pulls a lot better.
Setup is JE 9:1 pistons, 3" exhaust, sc61 turbo, atp mani, stock intake manifold, frount mount intercooler, 
ngk bkr7e plugs gapped at .022 I'm probably going to do some 9's instead of the 7's next. Kinda like lowering the gap even more is the effect i'm trying to get.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:35 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

anyone have a sound clip of a 3" straight pipe? im thinking of getting a 3" pipe that dumps before the rear beam fabbed up and running that off my 2.5" DP. no cat, resonator, or muffler


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

vr6chris: "Took me a while to find the right plug for my setup. Ran the bkr7e's for a while gapped to .024 and the car would start missing at anything over 12 psi. so i went to the bkr6e's gapped to .022 and turned the boost up. but once and a while would break up, up top and couldnt really raise the boost past 14lbs. now, im running the autolite xp3923, which is an iridium plug cross referenced for a 1.8t. have had nothing but success with these plugs. im running 16lbs with no issues at all. They are gapped at .022 and the car runs great with them. funny thing is, im still using the stock plug wires with 115K on them. I ordered a set of magnecor's the other day, so they should be in soon. Just wondering if ill see any improvements with the new wires?"
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...59112


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6_00Jetta)*

ill bet money that new wires will help alot!!


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*

in terms of the OBDI kits, are the egr and ISV removed or integrated in the kit?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_in terms of the OBDI kits, are the egr and ISV removed or integrated in the kit?

egr is removed, isv is kept


----------



## shapeco (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (jsundell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsundell* »_
Just to put it into perspective for your John, we have 1 (one) turbo tech. we are not as big physically as everyone thinks we are, there are 3 (three) sales guys. Clay, Devin, and myself. Now I know you must be frustrated when you buy a turbo kit and you get it on the car and it blows up, but also try to keep in mind that while us 3 guys are answering phones, replying to emails, dealing with the service shop, researching new products, and "calling you back right away" we sometimes are not able to cater to everyone in a single day and it is not unusual for us to not get back to the customer for atleast a day. We try our hardest, but sometimes there are circumstances that we can not control. If it makes it easier for you, we can put our phones on "DO NOT DISTURB" and only give out our personal lines to our favourite customers, this was we don't get phone calls like "hey, i got a turbo on ebay, but i'm having trouble figuring out what it is", and we can answer more phone calls like "hey you lazy bastards, it's john from the vortex and my turbo blew up!". For future reference, we are much more accessible via email. 
As for your joker comment, we find it helps the day go by faster and less stressful when we can casually converse with our customers and crack a joke here or there. As for company hiearchy, we consider ourselves all bosses, I'm the boss of Devin, Devin's the boss of Clay, Clay's the boss of me etc... And you're right, there are a lot of ass hats out there who try to get a dollar out of a dime and blame us for not knowing how to clock a turbo, or "i didn't know you had to let a turbo cool down after street racing for 10 hours." We try to assume that there are some people that are buying our turbo kits that know how a motor works and know the mechanics behind a turbocharger. We can't just have people installing our turbo kits, blowing them up and expecting us to replace them or fix them for free, otherwise we'll end up exactly how you said "....then i dont see this company being around for a long time." Everyone's gotta make a dollar, and unfortunately for the turbocharger folks out there, it involves me being a hardass for any turbo that comes into my shop with metal shavings in the CHRA. 
Now, John, I would have thought that after we spoke on the phone (and i didn't even make one single joke or any type of sarcastic comment to you) about your turbo and i agreed to re-assemble it and repair it FOR FREE! because I am indeed a nice guy that you would have atleast had the decency to edit your post, or delete it because we have done everything we can do for you. It may not have been a smooth ride and we know you hate having to call us everyday, and we don't like you calling us everyday either, but we got your turbo taken care of. and it is on my turbo techs bench right now being put back together. 
And for the others that have had good experiences with us here at Kinetic, we hope to see some of you at Waterfest, and maybe a round of Hi-Fives! for those of you who hate Kinetic, you're not invited for Hi-fives. 
p.s. we are having a sale on our Turbo kits!!! 

thank you johnny, much appreciated from this end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (shapeco)*

So tommorrow im hittin the dyno..Mainly becuase my wideband is reading 10.0 in boost which is way rich but the car rips like no other..so i wondering if my WB sensor is faulty..The dyno will prove this..
Im thinking of doing the 1 pull off the WG @ 10psi and the 2nd pull will be at 19-20psi and the 3rd pull will also be at 19-20 psi with the meth\water injection hooked up..Im not positive how im going to do it yet..but it will be something like that..
Here is my spec list:
stock 2.8L vr6
C2 8.5:1 head spacer
ARP head studs
Kinetic Manifold
Tial 38mm WG w\10psi spring
Garrett t3\t4 57trim (Kinetic kit turbo)
3" TB exhuast w\hollowed cat, 18" resonator & Magnaflow strait through muffler
C2 # 42 tune..newest release
Forge 007 DV
MSD coilpacks w\NGKBKR7E's gapped at .028
Custom FMIC with 2.25 hotside and 2.5 coldside piping
Custom SRI
Newsouth performance phenolic spacer
BFI Stage 1 motor mounts & VF trans mount
Devils Own stage 1 meth\water kit with a 70\30% meth\water mixture
Considering my AFR's I think i will make over 350whp as the car just pulls so hard @ 19psi..not to mention some of the kills I have on the street..but I will let the dyno do the rest of the talking..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_not to mention some of the kills I have on the street..but I will let the dyno do the rest of the talking..


who is this kid? i mean c'mon!!!!! "kills" wtf????
lol, i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif jon, and :heard: his car even more!!!!!!
post the pullz buddy!!!!!!
i call 387...............


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Mike you :heard: my car? wtf! haha i know i know I do too well I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my car..not :heard: it


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

wow i going for 390 whp. . .. . sweet set up... get video please. . .


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

I am going to try to get a decent vid..I hope i make the numbers you guys a predicting..that would so own!!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Mike you :heard: my car? wtf! haha i know i know I do too well I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my car..not :heard: it









me = pwned...


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

quick question for everyone. I have set my DV up 3 dsifferent ways now. one the conventional way , then "backwards" now I tried a different way and the DV is almost completely silent. my question is this... the way everyone has theirs set up , does your DV make a "bird mating call" noise for lack of a better term when shifting or is it really quiet like i'm running mine right now? so do you run yours so its makes a bov style noise or the silent way. and of course pics would not hurt. cant get my pics up at work at the moment. but, i can later tonight.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I think the proper way the DV is supposed to be installed will give you the bird chirp noise your speaking of I run mine backwards though and so do a few of us with no problems..I also have a forge 007 DV and its suprisingly pretty loud and sounds like a bov..i guess its my IC piping?? im not sure..but the way you have it will work fine and it will work fine reversed aswell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

jon, you run your forge backwards?????
not a good idea!! 
the diaphram style ones are ok, (and reccomended) to be run in reverse.
the piston style ones are MEANT to be run in the proper setup. that may explain some things right there!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

hmm so if its dead quiet , its not right? its hooked up but it does not make the noise? I'll guess i'll put it back to the bird call noise lol. sounds cool and works wonders when picking races lol.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_hmm so if its dead quiet , its not right? its hooked up but it does not make the noise? I'll guess i'll put it back to the bird call noise lol. sounds cool and works wonders when picking races lol.

how dose your car work with it turned the other way?


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_So tommorrow im hittin the dyno..Mainly becuase my wideband is reading 10.0 in boost which is way rich but the car rips like no other..so i wondering if my WB sensor is faulty..The dyno will prove this..
Im thinking of doing the 1 pull off the WG @ 10psi and the 2nd pull will be at 19-20psi and the 3rd pull will also be at 19-20 psi with the meth\water injection hooked up..Im not positive how im going to do it yet..but it will be something like that..
Considering my AFR's I think i will make over 350whp as the car just pulls so hard @ 19psi..not to mention some of the kills I have on the street..but I will let the dyno do the rest of the talking..


Why don't you take it to the track and let the time slip do the rest of the talking? Waterfest is right around the corner and I believe right in your back yard!


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
how dose your car work with it turned the other way?

stop posting and go dyno!
postup results asap!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

the same as far as I can tell, no noticiable difference but I have only been dricing it for about 20 miles since I switched.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

here is a pic of the diaphram style DV in the reverse configuration. the noise it makes is more of a "swoosh" and it functions flawlessly. 
if you have a forge DV(ie, piston style) DO NOT SET IT UP LIKE THIS PIC..... 








if you have a piston style valve, set it up like this..........


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
Why don't you take it to the track and let the time slip do the rest of the talking? Waterfest is right around the corner and I believe right in your back yard!

I dont track the car much therefore have hardly any seat time..I dont think my ET would be too good..Im doin the dyno for the AFR mainly..the track wont show me that..but In due time..im workin on a LSD and some DR's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh yeah i forgot i dont have a license either lol


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
if you have a piston style valve, set it up like this..........










yup
thats how mine is set up. works well.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*









Hey well what do ya know, mine is set up right after all.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

well i'll put it back after work today. yeah someone stole my radar detector while I was down in the city on business last week so i'm going to get another one before I join the no licence club aswell.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

ive got my DV (the 1.8t one) setup in reverse, makes a swoooosh sound when i let off the throttle in boost. i dont think i ever tried running it the 'correct' way, im going to have to try that and see what it sounds like


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Quick question: I just bought the stage III MKIV VRT kit with kinetic. and they gave me the 1.8t DV. my buddy had this same one in his 20th and got it chipped. the second day he chipped it and turned the boost up, he blew out his DV. im planning on running 10psi on my VR. am i going to blow this DV up like on my buddies 20th?? and can i use the same forge DV he bought in my kit??


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6_GTI)*

you can use the same one, but, you should not have any problems with the one supplied by kinetic. welcome to the club.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6_GTI)*

It wont blow out if its clamoed down properly..his probably wasnt. Yes you can run any DV you like..


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks i just cant wait until next sunday when i start installing. just bought bigger calipers and slotted rotors to handle the horse power


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VR6_GTI)*

Oh while im at it i had another question-- the 4" MAF housing that came with the kit, how do i get the sensor out of the plastic MAF and put it in the 4" metal one?? is there a special tool i need?? and if so where can you get it??


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (VR6_GTI)*

theres some special torx tool that youre supposed to use. i just took a pair of vice grips and grabbed the edges of the screws and twisted. worked fine for me


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

can anyone give me a link to the torx bit that will work?? me and my buddy were trying to find it for a long time, but never did. i blew a MAF out 3 months back and i gave him my old vr6 MAF housing, which he was going to install on his 20th. i would like to try and keep myself from "improvising" on a sensitive sensor like a MAF and use the right tool.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_GTI* »_can anyone give me a link to the torx bit that will work?? me and my buddy were trying to find it for a long time, but never did. i blew a MAF out 3 months back and i gave him my old vr6 MAF housing, which he was going to install on his 20th. i would like to try and keep myself from "improvising" on a sensitive sensor like a MAF and use the right tool.


snap-on tools sells the correct safety torx bits...ony place i found


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

http://www.metalnerd.com


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

you need the special lock torx..but use a pair of pliers and just grip them by the ends..you will be fine..


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I dont track the car much therefore have hardly any seat time..I dont think my ET would be too good..Im doin the dyno for the AFR mainly..the track wont show me that..but In due time..im workin on a LSD and some DR's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh yeah i forgot i dont have a license either lol









Well no license certainly makes it more difficult. AFR on the dyno makes sense considering you are questioning your wideband. Still et/mph can tell you a whole lot more than a dyno run some times!
Either way go dyno and let us know how you do.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
Well no license certainly makes it more difficult. AFR on the dyno makes sense considering you are questioning your wideband. Still et/mph can tell you a whole lot more than a dyno run some times!
Either way go dyno and let us know how you do.


True indeed!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Ok so I dynoed the car and heres the results..I will have the graph's and a video up later tonite..BTW all dyno runs were in 4th gear.
1st run boost spiked 20psi and settled to 17.5psi
338.6whp and 378.3 tq
2nd run with METH and same boost
348.3whp and 367.2tq
3rd run I raised the boost alittle..It spiked to 22psi and settled to 20psi
369.5whp and 389.3 tq
AFR was in the mid 11's on all 3 pulls














Im pretty damn happy with the final results!!
For those who do not know..here is the set up:
Here is my spec list:
stock 2.8L vr6
C2 8.5:1 head spacer
ARP head studs
Kinetic Manifold
Tial 38mm WG w\10psi spring
Garrett t3\t4 57trim (Kinetic kit turbo)
3" TB exhuast w\hollowed cat, 18" resonator & Magnaflow strait through muffler
C2 # 42 tune..newest release
Forge 007 DV
MSD coilpacks w\NGKBKR7E's gapped at .028
Custom FMIC with 2.25 hotside and 2.5 coldside piping
Custom SRI
Newsouth performance phenolic spacer
BFI Stage 1 motor mounts & VF trans mount
Devils Own stage 1 meth\water kit with a 70\30% meth\water mixture
Im cool with 370whp and 389tq


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

nice numbers.
but you already knew that


----------



## French (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Congrads homie!!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Congrats man , thats some good power!!!!!







for you


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet John! So that 3rd run was with or without the meth?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

4th gear ftl!!!!!!!!!
dammit, i would love to see how this slow azz car would be in 3rd!!!
lol, luv ya buddy!! congrats on the numbers!!!!! 400 whp here we come!!!!!!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_4th gear ftl!!!!!!!!!
dammit, i would love to see how this slow azz car would be in 3rd!!!
lol, luv ya buddy!! congrats on the numbers!!!!! 400 whp here we come!!!!!!!

Next time i will do 3rd gear just for you Mike! damn rite 400whp here we come..now only if i can get jeff to tune the meth injection and throw some timing in to the mix ill be set!!

_Quote, originally posted by *French* »_Congrads homie!!

Thanks French!


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet John! So that 3rd run was with or without the meth?

3rd run was with NO meth homie








Thanks everyone..Im pretty stoked about it!










_Modified by Vdubsolo at 6:03 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

here are the results from the dyno
the wheels broke lose as boost was building...i believe that's what spiked the AFR print-out


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I have some questions for you guys running the kinetic kit.Im currently piecing the kit together just a stage 1 and planning to run methonal.Im looking for 275 whp give or take.My question is should I bother with an fmic ? It really would not cost that much extra but im not sure its worth it for my power goals.I do live in Florida so heat is an issue.I would like to hear your opinions.nice #s Vdubsolo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by crazyvwobie at 3:42 AM 7-7-2007_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (crazyvwobie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyvwobie* »_I have some questions for you guys running the kinetic kit.Im currently piecing the kit together just a stage 1 and planning to run methonal.Im looking for 275 whp give or take.My question is should I bother with an fmic ? It really would not cost that much extra but im not sure its worth it for my power goals.I do live in Florida so heat is an issue.I would like to hear your opinions.

im running the kinetic stage 1, and trying to get my meth installed, ive just not had a lot of time to work on my car lately. im going to run ~10-12psi. i'll post up after i get it up and dyno'd


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

9 psi kinetic stage 1 with NO meth or IC = ~ 275 whp IF, and only IF, you run a 3" catless exhaust. 
it is easy to do.
but don't kid yourself, you WILL "need" more WHP than that.....


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

thanks for the info.I was going to keep my 2.5 exhaust for now since its only a year old.What Do you think about running an ic with meth running low boost (10psi)?any benifits ? My last project was a 300 whp mk1 so in all honesty im not looking to go that route again I want to keep some reliability. Not sure this is the right forum but what are your opinions on meth kits devils own or snowperformance ??


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (crazyvwobie)*

IC and METH will do nothign but benefit you. 
lower IAT's are the goal.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I agree with McNair. I'm running stage 1 and devilsown stage 1. The only downside is with the D.O. stage 1 I have it set to kick in at 5 psi so there is some heatsoak going on. I'm sure if I got the controller I could have it spray at 2/3 psi and help eliminate the heatsoak.
Oh yea....297whp at 12psi with 2.5" straight exhaust with just a magnaflow muffler. I'm sure if I had the 3" straight exhaust I would be closer to 320whp.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*








Man I miss my Jetta, hopefully it will get tuned soon. Hey guys how much power are people making with the t3t4s on vr6's I want to know what power I can expect out of the little bugger. 
The question is should I get slicks next or the tial bov? my friend has had many bov's/dv but that tial is SICK!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_







Man I miss my Jetta, hopefully it will get tuned soon. Hey guys how much power are people making with the t3t4s on vr6's I want to know what power I can expect out of the little bugger. 
The question is should I get slicks next or the tial bov? my friend has had many bov's/dv but that tial is SICK!

My guess would be 420whp tops? I mean those little suckers will need to spin to generate that much power.
I'd say slicks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

oh yeah and I forgot to say I stil have the 710n dv from the 1.8t don't know if it will hold much boost.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I agree with McNair. I'm running stage 1 and devilsown stage 1. The only downside is with the D.O. stage 1 I have it set to kick in at 5 psi so there is some heatsoak going on. I'm sure if I got the controller I could have it spray at 2/3 psi and help eliminate the heatsoak.
Oh yea....297whp at 12psi with 2.5" straight exhaust with just a magnaflow muffler. I'm sure if I had the 3" straight exhaust I would be closer to 320whp.

dude, you need an intercooler


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_







Man I miss my Jetta, hopefully it will get tuned soon. Hey guys how much power are people making with the t3t4s on vr6's I want to know what power I can expect out of the little bugger. 
The question is should I get slicks next or the tial bov? my friend has had many bov's/dv but that tial is SICK!

look up towards the top of the page at my dyno...I think the t3\t4's are good for 390-400whp max..anything over that is overkill for that turbo..
and for the meth..I didnt see much in the way of gains on the dyno..wich kinda sucked because i was expecting more than 10whp







I think you stage 1 guys benifit from it alot more due to your heatsoak and timing pull..on a vrt with a proper intercooler..it dosnt seem it will do much unless timing is throwin back in..and only Jeff can do that..


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

thanks for the info guys ! VR6OOM are you running an Ic ? 


_Modified by crazyvwobie at 10:53 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (crazyvwobie)*

same EXACT hp as last year without nitrous








only 21hp more with nitrous








so much for a 55 shot, 75 shot here I come


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
dude, you need an intercooler










_Quote, originally posted by *crazyvwobie* »_thanks for the info guys ! VR6OOM are you running an Ic ? 



Nope. I need one. I was minutes away from buying Jhayesvw's intercooler...but I just threw down $300 the other day on random parts for the car and it's just bad timing. When I get back to Florida I'll have one of the honda / supra shops build me an intercooler. But before that I need to fix my hatch rust before H20!


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

so my car will be getting dyno time scheduled this next week,


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

I cant believe this thread has been going on for 3 years


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (TOPLEVEL)*

I was really really bored and read all 130 pages once.....


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_GTI* »_I was really really bored and read all 130 pages once.....

i actually read them all, and Nater's thread, before ordering my kit. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
i actually read them all, and Nater's thread, before ordering my kit. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I also did the same..I picked up around pages 30-40 in this thread and to think that it was in 05..man its been a while..just goes to show you its a badass turbo kit


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

LOL well its just a good turbo thread really, the only thing kinetic im using is the manifold and their MBC.... Their vr6 manifold is sweet


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (TOPLEVEL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TOPLEVEL* »_LOL well its just a good turbo thread really, the only thing kinetic im using is the manifold and their MBC.... Their vr6 manifold is sweet

you paid 50 dollars for their mbc??


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

uhhhmmmm yea i think so


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (TOPLEVEL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TOPLEVEL* »_uhhhmmmm yea i think so















I got the same exact thing on ebay for 10 dollars


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_














I got the same exact thing on ebay for 10 dollars 

No you didn't, I bet it did not have the Kelloggs Special "K" on it.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_














I got the same exact thing on ebay for 10 dollars 

I CAN MAKE THE SAME THING AT HOME DEPOT FOR ~ 1O DOLLARS............


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
No you didn't, I bet it did not have the Kelloggs Special "K" on it.









I didnt have the K but its identical to the one kinetic sells minus the K


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

24 hours until I head to NGP for a/f dyno runs. sometimes when I go WOT from a low rpm it will hiccup when hitting boost. i'm hoping this does not happen on the dyno as i'm sure they will not continue with the run (nor do I want them to if it happens) I hope we can get my little issues figured out as its so close to running perfect. Can anyone give me a good suggestion on an alternative plug to try out or has anyone had the same issue. like a major hiccup or miss when going hard from a low rpm. if I wind it up and lean into it its fine. but if I go from say 2,500rpms sometimes it will kinda spike and the car misses jerks pretty bad...then it takes off. but no codes or anything.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_24 hours until I head to NGP for a/f dyno runs. sometimes when I go WOT from a low rpm it will hiccup when hitting boost. i'm hoping this does not happen on the dyno as i'm sure they will not continue with the run (nor do I want them to if it happens) I hope we can get my little issues figured out as its so close to running perfect. Can anyone give me a good suggestion on an alternative plug to try out or has anyone had the same issue. like a major hiccup or miss when going hard from a low rpm. if I wind it up and lean into it its fine. but if I go from say 2,500rpms sometimes it will kinda spike and the car misses jerks pretty bad...then it takes off. but no codes or anything.

I kinda have a similar issue when getting on the gas pedal really fast..sometimes the car hiccups and hesitates..I fi were shift smoothly don't really bang gears. I think a smooth engagement will help you out..As for the problem It seems like the ecu is trying to keep up with the car during the fast shift..and its not..reason for it hesitating,,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I kinda have a similar issue when getting on the gas pedal really fast..sometimes the car hiccups and hesitates..I fi were shift smoothly don't really bang gears. I think a smooth engagement will help you out..As for the problem It seems like the ecu is trying to keep up with the car during the fast shift..and its not..reason for it hesitating,,

Honestly, I've lost 100% track of this thread...I think my last post was on page 10 or something. So, for fear of saying what somebody else may have already said, I'll say that the issue is that you need to change accel fuel trim using Vag-Com. 
This will take care of that issue you just described.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

its not when i shift, i rarely have problems when i shift unless I get to excited they yes I have exoperienced what you are describing. this can be from just getting on it when i'm just cruising in gear. seems like it happens more in the taller gears like 3,4,5th. its like a lean spike or something and the motor is cutting out to protect itself. I guess the a/f sniffer will help tell me whats going on. but its hit or miss, sometimes its goes into boost with no issue other times it will hiccup and I just let off not wanted to blow up the motor. not a good feeling at all whenhitting 15pounds. any ideas or cures out their. 
I have new:
walbro
coils
plugs
wires
fuel filter

i'm th


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Honestly, I've lost 100% track of this thread...I think my last post was on page 10 or something. So, for fear of saying what somebody else may have already said, I'll say that the issue is that you need to change accel fuel trim using Vag-Com. 
This will take care of that issue you just described. 

Thats what i intend on doing to fix this one..As for the previous poster asking I would adjust it with vag-com decrease the accel fuel trim and watch it on a wideband or better yet on the dyno...base value is 128..so if yours is set higher than that..reset it to 128 and see what happens..If you dont have a vag-com do what i said in my first respone and shift easily on the dyno and the car shouldnt hesistate..but find someone with vag-com and give it a shot.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

thank you very much for the info, i'm going to call ngp on my lunch break and see if there guy ronnie can do this for me or else I will try to get it done tonight before I go.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

What plugs and what gap?
I recently had a problem on the dyno when anything over ~16psi(~360whp) was making the car hiccup and feel like I lost a cylinder.
This is on bkr7e NGKs gapped at .022. 
I'm going to go up to the NGK 9s, i think the # is r5671a-9
My previous 400whp run was with NGK 8s and colder, less humid weather.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i'm currently runnning the supplied plugs bkr73 @ 0.022 gap. should I try something like 0.026?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

The lower the gap, the less chance there is of the spark getting "blown out" by the boost pressure.
The colder ngk r5671a-9 plugs I'm switching to later today won't get as hot as the bkr7e plugs will under higher boost and increase temps, but they will probably foul out faster with daily driving.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bluegrape your not still running that 3bar are you. It could be a coilpack I think that fixed it for me. (nevermind saw you said new coils.)


_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 2:52 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

yup running stock fpr like they instructed me too! i'll have some info for you guys in 24 hours or less. my fueling kit is hooked up 100% correct . pump, greentops, chip, new filter. hopping it just needs to have the plugs fittled with and maybe the decel fuel trim re-adjusted. either way I just want to make more power than that jazz in my thread. i'll report back tom!


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Does anyone know what size bolts for the turbo to manifold ? I got carried away today I was only going to take the stock manifold and downpipe out and before I knew it the kinetic manifold was on, So I guess Im not taking it to the hardware store.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I didnt have the K but its identical to the one kinetic sells minus the K









The "K" adds an extra 6psi on the top end, (just screwing with ya).
lol


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

has anyone tried the 2 stage from boostvalve.com ? I had it on my mk1 16vt .1st stage is off your spring which I had a 10 psi spring and the 2nd stage was 18 psi it was great for traction soon as I hit 3rd I would hit the switch and take off like a rocket.I plan on doing it again with my vr6.O yeah any ideas on bolt size for the kinetic manifold ?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
The "K" adds an extra 6psi on the top end, (just screwing with ya).
lol

ohh okk...so you tried gettin me with the ol "K" on the controller adds 6psi trick huh?







well ya got me!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I just got back from a drive on the new r5671a-9 ngk plugs, gapped at .022. 
The car pulls clean, with no hiccups at 20psi. Now I need to get back to the dyno.
In case these plugs don't last too long because they are copper I picked up some ngk bkr9eix iridium plugs to try out later.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

bluegrape, did you just change your info from a 95 to 98 windsor, because I was certain I saw 95 lol. ok well nm on what I said then.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Thats what i intend on doing to fix this one..As for the previous poster asking I would adjust it with vag-com decrease the accel fuel trim and watch it on a wideband or better yet on the dyno...base value is 128..so if yours is set higher than that..reset it to 128 and see what happens..If you dont have a vag-com do what i said in my first respone and shift easily on the dyno and the car shouldnt hesistate..but find someone with vag-com and give it a shot.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well the issue is that the car goes lean for about a 1/2 second once you upshift and give it gas...right? Well Jefnes3 told me to adjust accel fuel trim to ~150 and see how she does. That made a small improvement. 
add accel fuel trim.
to help with the lean as boost spikes.
goto
engine
login
01283
adaptation
goto channel 02
press 'up' until you get to ~150
press save
test car.
adjuct trim as needed.
Another small improvement I made was running ONLY the fpr off of the intake manifold vac line...I have w/i pressure switch and boost gauge also tapped in. That virtually eliminated part throttle / low rpm stumbling (car was running lean at part throttle because of poor vac signal). I was also told to watch the injector pulse width....but I don't remember what he said to look for.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_I was also told to watch the injector pulse width....but I don't remember what he said to look for.

You're looking to see if the lean spike is caused by the ECU (intentional) or not (mechanical). 
If the injector pulse width gets small at the same time as the lean spike, then the ECU is doing it on purpose. If the injector pulse width is the same or bigger at the lean spike, then you have some sort of mechanical problem like a vacuum leak at the FPR like you mentioned. If the ECU is pulling fuel, then you can track it down to any of it's input sensors like the MAF, coolant, TPS, 02, etc. 
*If you have a check engine light (CEL), and are running closed-loop chip (any chip ~2 years old or newer) get the CEL cleared up (ie fix the problem, don't just clear the code!) before you diagnose anything else... because chances are you are not running closed loop, and the transition between limp and open-loop is rough, especially on bigger motors.*
FWIW, I had a very similar problem and tracked it down to exhaust leaks at the d/p, vac leaks at the FPR (for my crappy boost gauge), and a CEL due to a missing 02 sensor heater circuit that I thought I could ignore. One clue that I ignored was that my car was boosting to 1 PSI less than the W/G spring in there... I think that leaks cause bigger spikes on low-compression / big-bore motors too -- but that's just from seeing other 3.0L / 8.5-9.0CR people having similar problems. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Jeff and C2 for their tech support while I was figuring this out. It really did look like a software problem at one point because the ECU was pulling fuel, but it turned out that the ECU doesn't like having the 02 heater circuit disconnected and Jeff was under the impression it would ignore the fault. Whatever the case, he provided great support and has further instruction on what needs to be in place to make the closed-loop chip work on MK3 obd-ii.
-m


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Well the issue is that the car goes lean for about a 1/2 second once you upshift and give it gas...right? Well Jefnes3 told me to adjust accel fuel trim to ~150 and see how she does. That made a small improvement. 
add accel fuel trim.
to help with the lean as boost spikes.
goto
engine
login
01283
adaptation
goto channel 02
press 'up' until you get to ~150
press save
test car.
adjuct trim as needed.
Another small improvement I made was running ONLY the fpr off of the intake manifold vac line...I have w/i pressure switch and boost gauge also tapped in. That virtually eliminated part throttle / low rpm stumbling (car was running lean at part throttle because of poor vac signal). I was also told to watch the injector pulse width....but I don't remember what he said to look for.

I have the newset 42lb tune in my car and it dosnt need any fuel trims..If anything I need to decrease some of the fuel trims..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

LS2 GTO w00t. Kinetic stage 1 pwns










_Modified by VR6OOM at 11:01 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

im pretty sure that Jeff told me that the higher the number, the less fuel, 
the lower the number on those accel/decel trims, the MORE fuel.
hopefully he'll see this and chime in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_im pretty sure that Jeff told me that the higher the number, the less fuel, 
the lower the number on those accel/decel trims, the MORE fuel.
hopefully he'll see this and chime in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


That little blurb I put in about how to adjust accel fuel trim was from him directly in an email. When I went in to vagcom my accel fuel was well under 100...and he said it would be.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_im pretty sure that Jeff told me that the higher the number, the less fuel, 
the lower the number on those accel/decel trims, the MORE fuel.
hopefully he'll see this and chime in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats incorrect..the higher the value = more fuel..
the lower the value = less fuel


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
thats incorrect..the higher the value = more fuel..
the lower the value = less fuel


You're both right IIRC.... on the accel trim a higher number means more fuel on accel. on the decel trim a _lower_ number means more fuel during decel.
-m


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
thats incorrect..the higher the value = more fuel..
the lower the value = less fuel


here ya go
(9:16 PM 6-28-2007) Jefnes3: accel trim its 02 (positive load change) (boost gauge needle moves toawrd higher pressure)
decel trim is 03 (negative load change)
this works ~Backwards... i.e. higher than 128 removes more fuel on decel than standard typically i suggest reducing channel 03


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
here ya go
(9:16 PM 6-28-2007) Jefnes3: accel trim its 02 (positive load change) (boost gauge needle moves toawrd higher pressure)
decel trim is 03 (negative load change)
this works ~Backwards... i.e. higher than 128 removes more fuel on decel than standard typically i suggest reducing channel 03


ok ok i was partially wrong...i was speaking on behalf of the accel trim..you were speaking for both of them..Max caught it..we were both wrong and both rite..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
ok ok i was partially wrong...i was speaking on behalf of the accel trim..you were speaking for both of them..Max caught it..we were both wrong and both rite..









i love it when everyone can be right even though we think different things. LOL


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
*If you have a check engine light (CEL), and are running closed-loop chip (any chip ~2 years old or newer) get the CEL cleared up (ie fix the problem, don't just clear the code!) before you diagnose anything else... because chances are you are not running closed loop, and the transition between limp and open-loop is rough, especially on bigger motors.*
-m

if you clear codes with vag com and you are running a C2 chip, do the codes never come back??


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
if you clear codes with vag com and you are running a C2 chip, do the codes never come back??

that depends on the code..and why its present..if there is a prolem and you clear the code with out fixing it the code will come back..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
You're looking to see if the lean spike is caused by the ECU (intentional) or not (mechanical). 
If the injector pulse width gets small at the same time as the lean spike, then the ECU is doing it on purpose. If the injector pulse width is the same or bigger at the lean spike, then you have some sort of mechanical problem like a vacuum leak at the FPR like you mentioned. If the ECU is pulling fuel, then you can track it down to any of it's input sensors like the MAF, coolant, TPS, 02, etc. 
*If you have a check engine light (CEL), and are running closed-loop chip (any chip ~2 years old or newer) get the CEL cleared up (ie fix the problem, don't just clear the code!) before you diagnose anything else... because chances are you are not running closed loop, and the transition between limp and open-loop is rough, especially on bigger motors.*
FWIW, I had a very similar problem and tracked it down to exhaust leaks at the d/p, vac leaks at the FPR (for my crappy boost gauge), and a CEL due to a missing 02 sensor heater circuit that I thought I could ignore. One clue that I ignored was that my car was boosting to 1 PSI less than the W/G spring in there... I think that leaks cause bigger spikes on low-compression / big-bore motors too -- but that's just from seeing other 3.0L / 8.5-9.0CR people having similar problems. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Jeff and C2 for their tech support while I was figuring this out. It really did look like a software problem at one point because the ECU was pulling fuel, but it turned out that the ECU doesn't like having the 02 heater circuit disconnected and Jeff was under the impression it would ignore the fault. Whatever the case, he provided great support and has further instruction on what needs to be in place to make the closed-loop chip work on MK3 obd-ii.
-m

quite possibly the best post in this 100 + page thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
i love it when everyone can be right even though we think different things. LOL

not true.... i am always right, and everyone else is wrong. i thought we covered this.....









_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
if you clear codes with vag com and you are running a C2 chip, do the codes never come back??

good lord, do i wish.







nah, if there is a code, ther is a code. it may take a while to show back up (due to the fact that most are "situationally dependant", but they come back







)


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Great post , i'm going to try those things out and see if I can get my issues squared away.
UPDATE: Just got back from NGP, I made 311fwhp and 304ftq running pretty damm rich, then from 4,500rpm up it ran in the low 12's a/f the rest of the way. I'm very happy with the results as the FMU vrt I went with was only able to muster 278whp after some tuning (and he has a full 3" exhaust)







. I'm going to get the sheets and vid up later tonight when i'm not on dial up computer but i'm very happy! 
set up once again is: 
1998 GTI VR 130K
8.5:1 spacer
arp harware
kinetic stage 3-60-1 option
3"dp
2.5 TT test pipe back
Greentops/C2 fueling kit
made peak hp around 6,500rpm
HUGE thanks to all the peeps at NGP , Big props to Ronnie! guy is very very good at what he does and is down for the cause! I'm going to make another thread with vids and pics and add them to my old install thread. Big props to everyone in this thread too! if you see my ride at waterfest come on by, i'll have plenty of






















to go around!~Wetzel


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

how much boost was that at?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Royale10)*

vdo was reading 14-15 psi.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

there is another ~ 40 whp on the table for you when you go 3" exhaust bro. 
but the #'s look dope, you should be pleased!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Nice numbers..get that 3" all the way back though for sure..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Weak


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

this is bluegrape, here is my dyno, first pull had maf leak (red), blue is a good clean pull. still running way rich until around 5,000rpm, working on getting it ironed out. car drives great, just minor crap to figure out.



















_Modified by alex97jazzblue at 7:25 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

got a question about air/fuel ratios. finally got my wideband from the man in brown and installed it. im running kinetic stg 1, obd1 #36, and 8psi. also have a 4bar FPR, not a 3bar. at idle im seeing AFR between 14.5 and 15.5, seems about what it should be. when i get on the gas i see 10s and 11s, especially when i get to full boost. this seems pretty rich to me. is it because of the 4bar? even though the idle sits where it should?


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_got a question about air/fuel ratios. finally got my wideband from the man in brown and installed it. im running kinetic stg 1, obd1 #36, and 8psi. also have a 4bar FPR, not a 3bar. at idle im seeing AFR between 14.5 and 15.5, seems about what it should be. when i get on the gas i see 10s and 11s, especially when i get to full boost. this seems pretty rich to me. is it because of the 4bar? even though the idle sits where it should?

That's how it should be from what I understand. I am new to this boost thing but learning a lot as I go along and from what I know, the C2 programming is a bit rich, so the numbers you are seeing are nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_got a question about air/fuel ratios. finally got my wideband from the man in brown and installed it. im running kinetic stg 1, obd1 #36, and 8psi. also have a 4bar FPR, not a 3bar. at idle im seeing AFR between 14.5 and 15.5, seems about what it should be. when i get on the gas i see 10s and 11s, especially when i get to full boost. this seems pretty rich to me. is it because of the 4bar? even though the idle sits where it should?

sounds about right
i have the same setup and here is my afrs


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

whish my a/f chart looked like that. i'm going to hook up the vag-com to see what sw I received with my kit tonight. i'm hoping its something stupid like a bad sensor or something. here is a ? for everyone. on the wastegate, the silver "ring" that comes with the wg that goes into the wb between the manifold flange. mine was warped and had to be tapped in with a rubber hammer, so its sits in there tight and does not move. does this peice need to be able to mover around? could that cause a boost spike if its in there wrong? some say it does not matter as long as its in there? any input?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

you should be fine as long as it's in. last one i had my hands on had to be tapped in with a mallet as well. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

check for any vacum leaks..seems a little rich..you should be seeing 11.0-12.0 atleast..10's is a little rich..My afr tends to be 11.5 in boost..on avg which is a tad rich but damn close where it should be.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_check for any vacum leaks..seems a little rich..you should be seeing 11.0-12.0 atleast..10's is a little rich..My afr tends to be 11.5 in boost..on avg which is a tad rich but damn close where it should be.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i dont have any leaks, also verified by my vac/boost gauge sitting perfect at idle. i am running a 4bar fpr, and the c2 program is written for a 3bar. i put the 3bar in before i had a wideband and it felt lean and like the ecu pulled timing. im going to try the 3bar again and see how it compares with the wideband


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

yeah i'd love to have that nice flat a/f line that most have, car is having issues. drives pretty good , but once i saw that graph on the dyno i have been worried about blowing the motor way to lean then way to rich. has to be something stupid. i'll keep you guys posted on the fix, however a few of the problems i'm having seem to be almost common, low rpm bucking, feels like its on cruise control some time. also anyone ever have their car return to idle verly slowly? like it takes a solid 5-8 seconds to drop back down to idle? noticed this recently?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_ however a few of the problems i'm having seem to be almost common, low rpm bucking, feels like its on cruise control some time.
 
Yeah I get both of those. I just rechecked my vac lines to the fpr and those are fine. I forgot the check the vac lines around the throttle body and the tb itself.

_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_ also anyone ever have their car return to idle verly slowly? like it takes a solid 5-8 seconds to drop back down to idle? noticed this recently?

Not that long...maybe 4-5 seconds.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 1:40 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

yeah i have never timed it just guestimating. seems to do it more once it gets hot. I just had a custom short runner fabbed up , going to look good. I think it might help out with some of the problems i'm having. TB resting on turbo are never a good thing.


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

For those of you running 10psi or higher and experimenting with around 300+whp, what clutch are you running?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (seL)*

stock


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (seL)*

stock, roughly 200 miles so far with at little bit over 300whp/tq. seems to be holding it so far. I'm always waiting for the rpm's to shoot up when doing 5th gear pulls.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

hey I did some data logging last night and have all the graphs on a excel sheet. does anyone know how I can post them up here? photobucket is blocked at my work and that was my only guess. I had no idea data-logging was so much fun. and boy to people want to race you when they see some guy with a laptop in shotgun.

of if anyone can take a look at them I can email them to whoever.



_Modified by bluegrape at 3:02 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_and boy to people want to race you when they see some guy with a laptop in shotgun.


LMAO ain't that the truth!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (seL)*


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

hey i'm going to be draggin my car at waterfest, hope to see some fellow kinetic guys out there. I will be in my Windsor vr gti, come on by and say whats up. if you have a bracelet I will take you for a trip down the strip. now I just need to get a better set of tires, the rubber I have on there now is going to suck for launching. (16 low pro kumhoes).


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I had my 3" exhaust installed the other day....what a difference. The car sounds like it's on roids, and it pulls harder than before. Throttle response feels a lot better too.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (seL)*

yeah my tiny exhaust is killing the spool. I want to run open dp , but after reading the rules for satureday I do not know if that will fly.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_hey i'm going to be draggin my car at waterfest, hope to see some fellow kinetic guys out there. I will be in my Windsor vr gti, come on by and say whats up. if you have a bracelet I will take you for a trip down the strip. now I just need to get a better set of tires, the rubber I have on there now is going to suck for launching. (16 low pro kumhoes).









Ill be there..and my vrt should be also..but no racing for me since i dont get my license back untill Monday







If i see ya ill say whats up though!


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I don't know if this is the right venue but I'm hoping you guys can help me out quick. Last night I started the car for the first time in a couple of months and as expected it had a bit of a rocky start. Unfortunately the rockieness continued as I let it warm up. In addition the car was running very rich, causing the air to fill with gas fumes in under a minute (while idling). In terms of gauge info I have a flashing temperature light (problem?), no CEL, and an idle vacuum of about 14-15inHg. The cars running on the new C2 software, all the O2sensors are plugged in, it's a 3bar OBDII, and the coilpack was just replaced. Overall the roughness isn't terrible but it concerns me in combination with the richness I'm seeing. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_I don't know if this is the right venue but I'm hoping you guys can help me out quick. Last night I started the car for the first time in a couple of months and as expected it had a bit of a rocky start. Unfortunately the rockieness continued as I let it warm up. In addition the car was running very rich, causing the air to fill with gas fumes in under a minute (while idling). In terms of gauge info I have a flashing temperature light (problem?), no CEL, and an idle vacuum of about 14-15inHg. The cars running on the new C2 software, all the O2sensors are plugged in, it's a 3bar OBDII, and the coilpack was just replaced. Overall the roughness isn't terrible but it concerns me in combination with the richness I'm seeing. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.Thanks.

Coilpack... I would first suspect that the plugs are in the wrong order or one of the plug wires isn't on good enough (spark-plug end normally). Verify by removing one plug at a time while running and seeing if it changes the idle... ground the plug wire tool w/ a jumper cable.
on my mk3 a blinking temp on the dash is the sensor built into the coolant reserviour. double check that you have coolant and that the plug on the tank/bubble is plugged in well.
-m


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Coilpack... I would first suspect that the plugs are in the wrong order or one of the plug wires isn't on good enough (spark-plug end normally). Verify by removing one plug at a time while running and seeing if it changes the idle... ground the plug wire tool w/ a jumper cable.
on my mk3 a blinking temp on the dash is the sensor built into the coolant reserviour. double check that you have coolant and that the plug on the tank/bubble is plugged in well.
-m

I had a shop do the coilpack (while doing other things) but you never know they could have done it incorrectly. I'll definatly take another look at that as well as the spark plug wires themselves. You wouldn't happen to know the firing order from coilpack to cylinder off hand would you?
As for the sensor on the coolant sensor it's there and it's tight, but I don't know if it's hooked up correctly. It's a swap car and some of the wiring is a little shady. It could be that it's wired wrong. Anybody know what color wires go to that sensor? Maybe it's as simple as rewiring it!


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Also did anyone ever figure out if 14inHg Vacuum was acceptable or not?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_Also did anyone ever figure out if 14inHg Vacuum was acceptable or not?

if your car did not reach operating temps, then 14inHg should turn into like 17 or so.
my car always runs 15 or so inHg. so im guessing its fine. i have no leaks. had a pressure test done with smoke and pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_I don't know if this is the right venue but I'm hoping you guys can help me out quick. Last night I started the car for the first time in a couple of months and as expected it had a bit of a rocky start.

Maybe the gas is just old, did you try filling up with 93?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So I won't be able to hit the track any time soon. I am building the motor so I have to wait for custom pistons to be made (4-6 weeks). Then I will see how much the stage two will take before upgrading the turbo and sh*t. I haven't gotten to drive it since the biginning of the summer hopefully I will have it done in 5 weeks.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

what FPR do you guys run on your vr6t?
--- i know that the c2 software requires a 3 bar but have anybody have used a 4 bar with good results?
thanks


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_what FPR do you guys run on your vr6t?
--- i know that the c2 software requires a 3 bar but have anybody have used a 4 bar with good results?
thanks









im running a 4bar, obd1 36# software. i run lean with the 3bar and only slightly rich with the 4bar


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

so a litlle update from Waterfest: Jeff and Chris gave me the new version of the SW and the car now drive perfect. I went from a best trap speed with the old SW of 107mph, the first run with the new software I trapped 111.7mph a very good gain. I was only able to get high 13's but the conditions sucked for me. 16" low profile with all seasons about 100lbs of crap/tools in the trunk and driving right from stop and go traffic into the staging lane. I believe the best 60' I got all day was a 2.5 lol. and on my 13.89 run it was a 2.69 I thing (off the top of my head) so I could def hit 12's with some track preperation and better rubber. overall I had a blast. best waterfest every (out of the 4 I have been too)


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_so a litlle update from Waterfest: Jeff and Chris gave me the new version of the SW and the car now drive perfect. I went from a best trap speed with the old SW of 107mph, the first run with the new software I trapped 111.7mph a very good gain. I was only able to get high 13's but the conditions sucked for me. 16" low profile with all seasons about 100lbs of crap/tools in the trunk and driving right from stop and go traffic into the staging lane. I believe the best 60' I got all day was a 2.5 lol. and on my 13.89 run it was a 2.69 I thing (off the top of my head) so I could def hit 12's with some track preperation and better rubber. overall I had a blast. best waterfest every (out of the 4 I have been too)









Hot damn! That's sweet...but Jeff and Chris just GAVE this too you?


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Maybe the gas is just old, did you try filling up with 93?

I thought about the gas as well. I didn't think it would make it run rich like that though. Could be wrong!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

yeah like they should have if they want to keep me as a customer.







I mean I payed for a new kit , should'nt I get the new sw too? All I had to do was give them the old chip back, Huge shout out to Jeff and Chris @ C2, nice meeting you guys in person.!!!


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_Also did anyone ever figure out if 14inHg Vacuum was acceptable or not?

Hey, I just noticed you're in Richfield. I think we PM'd briefly a while back on Volksport about the fact that you're one of the only other VRTs in the city. I hit maybe 15 for a very brief time on initial start-up, but then it drops to around 20 once the engine's warmed up.
If you want I can swing by sometime this week and you can eyeball my boost gauge during startup/driving/etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_what FPR do you guys run on your vr6t?
--- i know that the c2 software requires a 3 bar but have anybody have used a 4 bar with good results?
thanks









I have an old custom tune from Jeff with the o2s unplugged. 
Just dynoed on 4bar of fuel pressure
First run is at 11psi
Second run is at 20psi
















RPM pickup didn't work on the 20psi run, so no tq. 
The dyno wideband shot out of the exhaust on the 20psi run, thats why it went off the charts lean.
Wideband in car showed 11.5:1 on the 11psi and 12.5:1 at the highest on the 20psi run. 
Pump gas 93 octane.
SC61 turbo, 3" exhaust, c2 440cc, 9:1 JE pistons


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:42 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
Hey, I just noticed you're in Richfield. I think we PM'd briefly a while back on Volksport about the fact that you're one of the only other VRTs in the city. I hit maybe 15 for a very brief time on initial start-up, but then it drops to around 20 once the engine's warmed up.
If you want I can swing by sometime this week and you can eyeball my boost gauge during startup/driving/etc.

That'd be great. Maybe I can even diagnose the problem a little further by working off your setup. PM me the days you're free!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

great #'a eric!!!! why did you top off at 20? why not try 24 psi? what duty cycles were you running at 396 whp with the 440's??? 
congrats !!!!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

damm nice numbers man congrats


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

I tried 24psi, but the car made 392tq and 379 hp. Ran 13.8:1 on the dyno's wideband and 13:1 in the car. Maybe on race gas I can get a little more out of it, but it seems like I'm maxing out the injectors.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bluegrape.
what size injectors are you running?
30# or 42#?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I tried 24psi, but the car made 392tq and 379 hp. Ran 13.8:1 on the dyno's wideband and 13:1 in the car. Maybe on race gas I can get a little more out of it, but it seems like I'm maxing out the injectors.

Jeff told me the limit with the #42s is 400whp. I'd like to see that @ 15psi.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

I'd like to see it too, when are you going to have that gt35r on there?
Alwaysinboost made 450whp with some c-16 in the tank I believe on the c2 440cc setup, but a custom tune.
What would happen if you dropped in 550cc injectors on the 440cc tune? I know it would probably just run rich everywhere, like 10:1-11:1 idle probably, but since mine cruises at 17:1 I wonder if it would run anywhere near acceptable.
I'm going to dyno on 103 unleaded soon and see if I can push it a little further. 
The car is at an exhaust shop right now getting the exhaust leak fixed and the WG recirced.


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

Just finished my install and now I wont start ..
How do i check to see if the rai lis getting fuel ? 
Its late but i unhooked the battery, and im gonna check for spark and fuel tommorow.. all it does it crank .


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

#42 greentops, brand new C2 SW , cars runs freaking amazing, feels like a whole new car, so crazy smooth. Hey anyone know what kind of ET is "possible" with a 112mph trap? I wish I did some mroe runs on Sunday , but being so far from home and picking up a nail in my tire made me retire early.










_Modified by bluegrape at 2:13 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

low 13's possibly high 12's with some more practice and some stickier street tires..acctually what tires are you running now?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_#42 greentops, brand new C2 SW , cars runs freaking amazing, feels like a whole new car, so crazy smooth. Hey anyone know what kind of ET is "possible" with a 112mph trap? I wish I did some mroe runs on Sunday , but being so far from home and picking up a nail in my tire made me retire early.











I ran a [email protected]


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_
How do i check to see if the rai lis getting fuel ? 


there is a nipple on the left side of the fuel rail. if you open that allen bolt, fuel should spray out


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

they are kumho all seasons of some sort. they suck for drag racing I would have been much better off airing down my 15's with snow tires. lol


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_they are kumho all seasons of some sort. they suck for drag racing I would have been much better off airing down my 15's with snow tires. lol

I have the same and yeah they suck for racing..It seems like the BFG G-force tires are where its at..they make a street radial..like the kinda that comes on STI's stock..and they make like a straight up drag radial..Id look in to the straight up radial..and keep the khumos for regular street use..


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I think thats going to be the plan, i'm going to pick up a custom short runner today then its a true 3 inch exhaust and turning up the boost a bit on the dyno to see where I'm at. I can tell right now with just the new SW it is making more power then it was last time on the dyno. the throttle response is perfect no lag between shifts or anything , it's very enjoyable to drive now.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

im going to dyno my car finally. (soon). 
the intercooler should be finished today. 
then i can run 9psi fairly safely on my 125k engine. LOL
im hoping for 275wheel at 9psi. 
3" turbo back w/ test pipe.
t3t4 60 trim w/ stage 3 internals.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

you can run 9psi safely with no IC. 
i ran it for a year. no IC, no meth. all stock. 
i understand your desire for the IC and 9psi, just saying it is not manditory.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

for all the vrt's out there that still have stock compression... what max boost you gut running safely?
im at 9psi w/fmic...dont have a wideband yet so cant tell what my AF is... also planning on getting a meth kit of some sort


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_for all the vrt's out there that still have stock compression... what max boost you gut running safely?
im at 9psi w/fmic...dont have a wideband yet so cant tell what my AF is... also planning on getting a meth kit of some sort









you are just about there. 9-10 psi is safe. i ran 15 psi but i had meth. 
but, i didn't have an IC.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

buy a wideband before the meth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

so i had a fun ride home from waterfest ,,, blew my turbo and possibly my 3.2 stroker engine............always fun in nj....


----------



## TOPLEVEL (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*

Wow thats the bs right there


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*FUEL ECONOMY...*

I was told by C2 that a mk3 with the kinetic stage III VRT kit could achieve near 27-28mpg on the highway... no boost, just cruising... similar to what a stock vr6 could do. I've had this kit on my car for nearly 10k miles / 9 months and the best i've seen has been 22mpg - driving on the interstate boosting rarely, if at all. I'm lucky to see 20mpg in the city. Has anyone seen these numbers? He mentioned that replacing the 12 year old O2 sensors could bring the mileage back to where it should be. Has anybody done this?
in any case... better to run too rich than too lean.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (reddragonwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddragonwagon* »_I was told by C2 that a mk3 with the kinetic stage III VRT kit could achieve near 27-28mpg on the highway... no boost, just cruising... similar to what a stock vr6 could do. I've had this kit on my car for nearly 10k miles / 9 months and the best i've seen has been 22mpg - driving on the interstate boosting rarely, if at all. I'm lucky to see 20mpg in the city. Has anyone seen these numbers? He mentioned that replacing the 12 year old O2 sensors could bring the mileage back to where it should be. Has anybody done this?


Jesus I hope switching the O2 sensors rejuvenates your mpg. I'm running on the original O2s with 71K on the clock and my fuel light goes on like clockwork 200 miles into a tank. That's about 70/30 city/highway driving with hitting boost occasionally (mostly on the weekend).
Just haven't had time to swap O2s.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (magz0r)*









That is all...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (magz0r)*

im running kinetics stage 2.5 (30# fuel kit, with IC and 3" exhaust) and i get about 23mpg city and about 28 highway.
my O2 sensors are new.








300miles/tank


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_im running kinetics stage 2.5 (30# fuel kit, with IC and 3" exhaust) and i get about 23mpg city and about 28 highway.
my O2 sensors are new.








300miles/tank

im definitely going to have to try replacing my o2 sensor, im getting maybe 17mpg city, driving an entire tank on the freeway only gave me 260miles for the entire tank. i am running 36lb injectors and a 4bar fpr, but i didnt think it made that much of a difference.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (crazysccrmd)*

i was going to take a pic of my cluster.
280+ miles and i was just getting to the orange lines on the
fuel gauge.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (jhayesvw)*

My gas milage kinda blows too..but i am always in boost..so who cares..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i was going to take a pic of my cluster.
280+ miles and i was just getting to the orange lines on the
fuel gauge.









that means you aren't *driving* it.....


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (mikemcnair)*

I ran in to a small problem, 
I have a dist w/#30 injectors. I am having a problem with the idle after I am on boost (example - if I take a hard pull then let off the gas with the clutch in) the car will sometimes stall out. VAC at idle is 16-18 HG is this kind of low?
Things I am going to check
-ISV
-Air leak after the MFA
-Vac leaks
Any Ideas?


_Modified by ntonar at 7:54 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (ntonar)*

adjust throttle stop screw.

-Jeff


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (mikemcnair)*

Just went a checked for you guys , cruising back from WF then Baltimore county stop and go for the other half tank I'm getting around 24mpg. this is with some boosting here and there but the majority was stop and go and cruising back from WF then my daily commute to work(stop and go again). overall I think that is simply amazing. the combination of drivability and fuel economy is just nuts to me. So I could see 300+ mile to a tank with open road no problem.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
that means you aren't *driving* it.....









i drive it, just not the way you do


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (jhayesvw)*

WUSS.


----------



## 94SLCBORICUA (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (jhayesvw)*

http://www.cardomain.com/membe...l.jpg
To all the turbo gurus out in Tex'land: Old guy (53) in love with Corrado for about 7 years. Installed Kinetic's turbo a long while back, had so many problems, that the project was abandoned for almost 2 years. Got the Corrado bug again and installed FMIC, C2 spacer and adjustable boost knob. Car runs strong, (new stock internals, rings bearings, three angle valve job and euro manifold conversion). My question to you all, the fuel mixture is so rich,that at idle I get black smoke and the great smell of unburned gas. Have checked for leaks, stock fpr is still installed, new O2 sensor (coilpack, OBD1) and still the black cloud. Do we need a 3 bar fpr? Everything on the kit is as it came from Kinetic. Suggestions please









_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 10:55 AM 7-26-2007_


_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 10:57 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (94SLCBORICUA)*

im running about the same setup on my gti, obd1 coilpack, and still using the 4bar fpr. runs a little rich, but nothing like what youre describing. id say that the FPR is not the source of your problem


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_adjust throttle stop screw.

-Jeff

This would be a the correct way to fix the problem? Will it bring up my idle?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (94SLCBORICUA)*

I was running very rich to at one point, turned out I had a very old version of the software. You need to see which version of the SW you have and call chris or jeff and see if they have a updated version for you. my new chip makes a night and day difference.


----------



## 94SLCBORICUA (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (bluegrape)*











































Thanks


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (94SLCBORICUA)*

Frank, 
my first question is: are you indeed runnign a chip? i know a few years ago the SSAFC was shipping with these kits. and the dizzy kits are still getting them. 
if you are indeed running a chip, whose is it? if it is C2, you will indeed need to get an update (as mentioned above). "night and day" is an understatement on C2 (old vs new) software. 
if it is not C2, buy it. you woun't regret it. 
also, is it safe to assume you are on the 36# injectors?


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Quick update: Double checked all the vacuum lines and there's nothing going on there. Also my vacuum at accel/decel seems pretty normal and I don't seem to be leaking any boost. That said I seem to have a pretty nasty exhaust leak which I believe someone on here mentioned there were having trouble with as well. I don't know if their car acted the same as mine but vacuum is about 10-14inHg at idle which is definitely too low.
As far as ignition goes I did check the firing order and it seems everything is right on. I did notice on of the wires was unseated a bit which seemed to help a little bit but things are still pretty rough. In addition a quick vag-com scan revealed a few other quirks as well. It seems the MAF is reading too high, with idle values around 14g/s. Also we observed something in the misfire section although to be honest were weren't sure what it meant. 
Anyone know if all these things are somehow linked or if each is just adding to the overall problem.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

an exhaust leak wouldnt matter if it was post turbo would it? I could see how it would be ana issue before the turbo, like the mating surface on the hot side to the manifold or the mani to the block...


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_an exhaust leak wouldnt matter if it was post turbo would it? I could see how it would be ana issue before the turbo, like the mating surface on the hot side to the manifold or the mani to the block...

It'll matter when your 02 sensors read lean from all that extra air that's getting sucked in. Don't forget the wastegate to manifold interface too... if you have a gasket there, try removing it.
-m


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

ah ok, so that would make it go lean under partial throtttle acceleration, but then be fine under WOT since C2 defaults to a map correct?


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_ah ok, so that would make it go lean under partial throtttle acceleration, but then be fine under WOT since C2 defaults to a map correct?

I think it would make it go rich since... it sees too much air, so it adds more fuel. 
and yeah, once you're out of idle/cruise the chip switches to open-loop.
-m


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*

what do you guys think of the MAX boost i can run (safely) on my Vrt with stock compression using *race gas* 100oct or better (unleaded) 
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_what do you guys think of the MAX boost i can run (safely) on my Vrt with stock compression using *race gas* 100oct or better (unleaded) 
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









10-12 psi


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (mikemcnair)*

I'm getting my O2 sensors replaced in three weeks, along with some other CEL issues... i'll repost afterward and let you all know how the fuel economy changes. fingers crossed!


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

found and fixed a leak in my fuel line right after the fuel filter, hopefully that will solve my shiity gas mileage. ive been wondering why ive only been getting ~17mpg with relatively gentle driving


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (ntonar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ntonar* »_I ran in to a small problem, 
I have a dist w/#30 injectors. I am having a problem with the idle after I am on boost (example - if I take a hard pull then let off the gas with the clutch in) the car will sometimes stall out. VAC at idle is 16-18 HG is this kind of low?
Things I am going to check
-ISV
-Air leak after the MFA
-Vac leaks
Any Ideas?

_Modified by ntonar at 7:54 AM 7-26-2007_


Problem fixed, I forgot a clamp on one of the silicone hose's after to MFA.


----------



## 94SLCBORICUA (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (mikemcnair)*

Mike, answers to your questions:
1. Purchased C2 chip a while back, can't recall how long ago, but less than a year.
2. My kit came with the God Forsaken black R4 fueler box, which I could never get programmed right.
3. I am running 36# injectors, 50 mm Tial wastegate, no diverter 258BA ECU (stock ECU from VW), eliminated the manual boost pressure regulator valve (for now). All internals are factory stock items, No high performance, except for the three angle valve job.
4. Last but not least I kinda want to wait on further pics, the car is a mess, two years of dirt and grime are all over it. 
Thanks
Stand corrected 30# injectors. Thanks again to brilliantyellowg60 for pointing this out.


_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 10:48 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (94SLCBORICUA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94SLCBORICUA* »_Mike, answers to your questions:
1. Purchased C2 chip a while back, can't recall how long ago, but less than a year.
2. My kit came with the God Forsaken black R4 fueler box, which I could never get programmed right.
3. I am running 36# injectors, 50 mm Tial wastegate, no diverter 258BA ECU (stock ECU from VW), eliminated the manual boost pressure regulator valve (for now). All internals are factory stock items, No high performance, except for the three angle valve job.
4. Last but not least I kinda want to wait on further pics, the car is a mess, two years of dirt and grime are all over it. 
Thanks

I dont think C2 has a chip for Corrado Coilpack Obd1 with 36lb injectors








you should have 30lb injectors


----------



## GTIVR6MK4 (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

anyone here with an MK4 vr6 and this turbo upgrade? Is the installation easy? im not in the states btw
i read many pages but it seems all kintec users are MK3's
thanks


_Modified by GTIVR6MK4 at 6:08 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (GTIVR6MK4)*

mkIV's had their own thread if I remember.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (GTIVR6MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVR6MK4* »_
i read many pages but it seems all *kintec users* are MK3's
thanks



the way you worded that makes it csound like drugs. lol. 
oh, and don't forget the corrado's in here.....


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: FUEL ECONOMY... (94SLCBORICUA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94SLCBORICUA* »_no diverter 

that may have something to do with it. the C2 software is looking for a recirculation of (already measured) air. put a DV in that turkey, and see if that helps. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Selling my turbo if anyone is interested:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3365482
Moving on to a P.Car


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (GTIVR6MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIVR6MK4* »_anyone here with an MK4 vr6 and this turbo upgrade? Is the installation easy? im not in the states btw
i read many pages but it seems all kintec users are MK3's
thanks

_Modified by GTIVR6MK4 at 6:08 PM 7-27-2007_

I have a MK4 kit, as far as i know its basically the same as the mk3. I installed it myself, ran into a few small problems but all in all it wasn't that bad. If i were to install another one, it would be much easier, now that i know what i'm doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

My buddy is lookin to get the stage 2 kit for his mk2.....any fitment issues...?
also he is looking to get more out of the kit at some point, so would it be a bad idea to install a head spacer while he has the head off, or will is screw up the programming....?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_My buddy is lookin to get the stage 2 kit for his mk2.....any fitment issues...?
also he is looking to get more out of the kit at some point, so would it be a bad idea to install a head spacer while he has the head off, or will is screw up the programming....?

no do it while its off, you don't want to go through all that again when you don't have to. Software isn't that dynamic of a tune where every mod effects whether its in tune.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

also my motor is out just waiting for my forged pistons to come in and I will send the motor and crank, rods, flywheel, etc.. out to be bored and balanced.
with the standalone hooked up and ready, all I will need to do is get me a big turbo and big injectors and here comes 500whp+.
oh yeah and I have no money







.


_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 8:01 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_also my motor is out just waiting for my forged pistons to come in and I will send the motor and crank, rods, flywheel, etc.. out to be bored and balanced.
with the standalone hooked up and ready, all I will need to do is get me a big turbo and big injectors and here comes 500whp+.
oh yeah and I have no money







.

_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 8:01 PM 7-30-2007_

I hear that brotha!







..what size turbo are you looking to go with this time around?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
I hear that brotha!







..what size turbo are you looking to go with this time around?

I really haven't decided. t61,gt35r,others. I have a gt42 but its journal bearing so its a def no. I want to use the car in all different types of racing not just drag so. I don't want this 11psi in4000 and boom 30psi in 5000rpm lol.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_got a question about air/fuel ratios. finally got my wideband from the man in brown and installed it. im running kinetic stg 1, obd1 #36, and 8psi. also have a 4bar FPR, not a 3bar. at idle im seeing AFR between 14.5 and 15.5, seems about what it should be. when i get on the gas i see 10s and 11s, especially when i get to full boost. this seems pretty rich to me. is it because of the 4bar? even though the idle sits where it should?

Im having this same problem. Im running 9 psi non intercooled for the moment ( just for another month), and im hitting 10.1 at WOT, but perfect at cruise & idle? EVERYTHING is new on this motor including the Kinetic Kit, so i dont know whats up? Possible that its my software? Could C2 chime in? Seems a lot of us on here are running rich. Once it hits 10.1 it falls on its face.....


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_
Im having this same problem. Im running 9 psi non intercooled for the moment ( just for another month), and im hitting 10.1 at WOT, but perfect at cruise & idle? EVERYTHING is new on this motor including the Kinetic Kit, so i dont know whats up? Possible that its my software? Could C2 chime in? Seems a lot of us on here are running rich. Once it hits 10.1 it falls on its face.....









You probably have vacum leaks..10-11 is rich..but 11's is bearable..yeah it rich but its also a safe, the c2 run on the rich side. AFR's in the 10's means something is up..You probably have a leak that isn't affecting your idle afr but its affecting your WOT afr..check for leaks..Id bet you one or possibly a few..


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

No leaks anywhere, all new vacuum lines etc etc. Here is all i can think of, im running the EVO heatshield, so heres my question... The combi vlave is now spaced out because of it, if i dont have a tight seal at the combi valve would that cause a vacuum leak at full boost? There are NO other vacuum leaks. I need to get this figured out!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (2.Quick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Quick* »_No leaks anywhere, all new vacuum lines etc etc. Here is all i can think of, im running the EVO heatshield, so heres my question... The combi vlave is now spaced out because of it, if i dont have a tight seal at the combi valve would that cause a vacuum leak at full boost? There are NO other vacuum leaks. I need to get this figured out!

yes it would..and how are you so sure you dont have any leaks? something boostline wise my be hooked up wrong.. but untill you presure test or smoke test to offically take leaks out of the equation im still sticking with a leak..and or possibly hooked incorrectly boost lines..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
yes it would....

my boy john knows his ish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Im a VW tech here in AZ so i have access to scanners, machines etc. Being there arent many vacuum lines i sprayed all the lines with brake clean, no change in RPM. I was able to set readiness, & the only boost line i have is the Kinetic stg.1 boot from the turbo to throttle body. The only thing i can think of would beak an ehaust leak at the combi valve. But would that cause me to run 10.1 over 5psi?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (2.Quick)*

the vacuum leak issue is age old.
i have replaced all of my lines too. im sure i have no leaks yet my vacuum at idle is sitll only 16inHg.
at decel i am still only 20inHg.
everything is new and clamped. so, if im running rich (i dont have a wideband), then so be it.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_the vacuum leak issue is age old.
i have replaced all of my lines too. im sure i have no leaks yet my vacuum at idle is sitll only 16inHg.
at decel i am still only 20inHg.
everything is new and clamped. so, if im running rich (i dont have a wideband), then so be it.









jay, did you compression check your motor?


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

hey who holds the record on the rollers with the kinetic supplied turbo? i think the highest i have seen is vdubsolo so far?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

meth is awesome...got it in finally and it feels great. time to turn up the boost again.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

i pass emissons today.. plugged the o2 back in cleared codes.. . drove it for a day then when in and passed. . . no cat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_meth is awesome...got it in finally and it feels great. time to turn up the boost again. 









too bad it didnt do jack for me on the dyno...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
jay, did you compression check your motor? 


not yet. i still have to get to checkers and borrow their setup.

Jeremy


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
too bad it didnt do jack for me on the dyno...

yeah, i noticed that. hoping it will do something for me maybe. or at least let me run a little more boost and not worry about blowing shiit up. my intake mani is usually burning hot after any driving, and when i got drove back from work i purposely hit and held full boost as much as possible. parked and let the car idle and the mani was only warm to the touch, not 'burn the skin off my hand' like before


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

I think you IAT will be way cooler...which is a plus..I think the best gains are to be had with a custom tune..kinetic stage 1 users seem to get good gains aswell..I didnt mess with higher boost levels...but i know it didnt do much when i kicked it on at 17psi..Also watch you AFR's becuase mine are like in the low 10's when im at WOT..I tried running water yesterday and my AFR were like mid 10's wich is to rich for my blood..so for now im not even spraying it since im like mid-low 11's in boost..either way give it shot..the car will feel smoother and your IAT will be cooler.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_hey who holds the record on the rollers with the kinetic supplied turbo? 

in ~ 3 weeks, you will have your answer. oh, and jons (solo)'s car, sux.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
in ~ 3 weeks, you will have your answer. *oh, and jons (solo)'s car, is one of the fastest, smoothest, cleanest most amazing c2 vrt sleepers i have ever been in, hell i was even lucky enough to get a ride in it..I hade to pay him after begging for over an hour but it was worth it*.

















fixed it for ya










_Modified by Vdubsolo at 12:47 AM 8-1-2007_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I hope my pistons come in tommorow it will have been down for four months by the time its up which should be in about three two weeks. I won't be breaking records on pump 9.5:1 comp but on race gas







.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

I think Kevin with the blue RWD mk3 gti vrt.."blueVRT" is holding the record for the highest hp kinetics style c2 set up..I beleave he put down 420whp around 20-22psi on the t3\t4!!! thats the highest hp kinetic style set up ive seen..


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_I think Kevin with the blue RWD mk3 gti vrt.."blueVRT" is holding the record for the highest hp kinetics style c2 set up..I beleave he put down 420whp around 20-22psi on the t3\t4!!! thats the highest hp kinetic style set up ive seen..

any idea what he was running differently than you? seeing as youre at 370whp at 20psi, a 50whp increase seems pretty hard at equivalent boost levels and hardware, so something had to be changed


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

well he did have a different SRI, since his motor was in the rear his exhaust was very short...like maybe 3ft off the turbo, ( id think would account for a nice power increase ) and this was on a brand new motor so the compression was solid..I beleave his old dyno on his high milage motor was around 370whp..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_i pwn mikemcnair

true dat!!!!!
bluevrt's car was sick, but i don't recall him having the same AR as the kinetic car. i beleive he was running an .82 A/R. i could be totally wrong though. 
regardless, i am going to make eleventeen thousand HP's, and john can't have a ride............


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Blue is running a .63.
to get INTSANT tire smoke. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Blue is running a .63.
to get INTSANT tire smoke. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff

werd. so he is (as far as we kno) the "top dog" with this kit.......... 
for now.....


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
werd. so he is (as far as we kno) the "top dog" with this kit.......... 
for now.....









once i win that lottery i'll be there....but until then im a poor college kid struggling to afford beer and still have money left over for the vrt


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

He is also running an AWIC aswell..


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

so its safe to say the greentops fueling kit can support 400+whp? thats sweet. I just got a sweet deal on a gt35r and sri, just need to install it. I wonder if anyone will want the old roto-tiller/master turbo. going to miss her tire spinning ways!














, we should all meet up at h20 if any of you guys/gals are going. i'll be up there early and got a balcony facing hooters (122nd street) cant wait to hit up fish tales/secrets ect.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

wow 35r? gonna need some larger injectors..as for h20 Ill be there..Mc nair should be there too!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

yeah i know she running perfect now i have to go and mess with a good thing. but your only young once so I mine as well spend the money before i have kids and crap. I cant believe how well my stock clutch has been holding up so far. been beating on her alot recenly and still no slip. cant make up my mind on which set-up to go with or just go 02m. are most of you guys on you 2nd 3rd trans? mine stock one is going strong with 130+K on it, no grinds or anything.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

the gt35 and greentops are a match made in heaven. the 440 cc's can go beyond 400 whp safely. 
as for h to the izzo, i will be there, whooping up on solo's crap car.....


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_the gt35 and greentops are a match made in heaven. the 440 cc's can go beyond 400 whp safely. 
as for h to the izzo, i will be there, whooping up on solo's crap car.....









You wish sucka, step yo game up foo!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
You wish sucka, step yo game up foo!









funny. brittany says the same thing. 
*ZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif MY BOY JOHN!!!!!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
funny. brittany says the same thing. 
*ZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif MY BOY JOHN!!!!!!









hahah i was gonna leave the part out how you were begging me to sleep with your women in exchange for a ride in my vrt..but you made me take it thereeeee *ZING!!!!!!!!!!* haha wtf ZING!! haha too good!!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

pee double you enn three dee. 








i love jon!!! and yes, your car is all of the things mentioned above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Na my car is hoopty, I like it though..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Na my car is hoopty, I like it though..

it most certainly is not. i love your car bro. fo realz. 
if no one has seen my build thread, we are getting close to completion.........
tried to start her up last night but must have a ground off somewhere cause i got nothign. but the car is ready to go to the shop for another respray, and the FMIC install. i should have dyno #'s shortly.....
how it was a few days ago, the motor and all is complete now....








































































































The Old One
















"Where the magic happens"










_Modified by mikemcnair at 3:59 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Mike you love it!!..lookin good brotha..lookin good..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Mike are you gunna have that rado ready for H2O? You know we gotta have a photoshoot...since we're both rockin' fat fives.








I'm staying at Princess Royale or some **** with some dubbers from Jacksonville.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

you betcha I am gonna be there!!! Photo shoot, then beers!!!!!


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_hey who holds the record on the rollers with the kinetic supplied turbo? i think the highest i have seen is vdubsolo so far?

my dyno was for all intents and purposes 350 whp @16 psi, I'm running 21 psi holding 20 to redline so I expect it to be much higher. I'm waiting on my new clutch and lsd to go in to dyno it, though.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Soupuh)*

nice corrado! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_you betcha I am gonna be there!!! Photo shoot, then beers!!!!!

Umm thanks for the invite fellas














Im gonna have ti crash this photo shoot..hey Adam? is the hotel that your staying at have minigolf on the roof? one of those princess royal spots has it..becuas if so, me and mc nair want in on a few holes..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

damn mike. 4X4!!!!!!
im going to replace my coilpack and then dyno. i finally am shooting large sparks from my coilpack after 125k miles.
not bad.
i hope to put down near 280 wheel, but we'll see. my engine is tired.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_damn mike. 4X4!!!!!!.

lol, the car sat on stiltz for 6 months. it takes some time for my coilovers to settle. it is WAY lower now, and i haven't even lowered it yet. pllus, the car is missing alot of weight. 
here is how she normally sits..........

























oh, and just so you know............................................
*ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!1 STARTED HER TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_Modified by mikemcnair at 1:47 AM 8-2-2007_


_Modified by mikemcnair at 1:48 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet mikey! And Jon I'll have to find out from my friends who made the reservations...there are going to be 6 of us in a room. Orgy ftw!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

much better mike.
i had an SLC. it was very nice,
but being 6'2" tall, i couldnt drive it without my head rubbing the ceiling!!!!
so, i got rid of it.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
so, i got rid of it.

traitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet mikey! And Jon I'll have to find out from my friends who made the reservations...there are going to be 6 of us in a room. Orgy ftw!









well it would def be cool if we all meet up..hell we have been speaking to each other and helping one another out for sometime..it would be nice to meet all of you other fellas and check out your set ups..and just shoot the sh*t...if were gonna do it h20 is the place to do it!! 
what do ya say Mc'noob..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_

what do ya say Mc'noob..









as long as i don't have to act like i know you, i am there!!!
just avoid me, ok?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
as long as i don't have to act like i know you, i am there!!!
just avoid me, ok? 









mike mc'noob who??


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

we should do rolling shots. solo will be last in line, behind all of the neons and hondas, but it will still look cool..........
actually, i am staying in this gated community, that is guarded 24 hrs a day. if i can, we should try to meet in there. the pics from last year, inside this community, are totally rad!!!!!!


_Modified by mikemcnair at 2:20 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

im down for a meet up...say friday night?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

should work for me. the corrado guys are meeting up too, but i am not sure where and when, so perhaps i will begin getting them on board for a different time. that way all the "kinetics" crew can chill without all those weird corrado guys. wait, er, um, what?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_we should do rolling shots. solo will be last in line, behind all of the neons and hondas, but it will still look cool..........
actually, i am staying in this gated community, that is guarded 24 hrs a day. if i can, we should try to meet in there. the pics from last year, inside this community, are totally rad!!!!!!

_Modified by mikemcnair at 2:20 PM 8-2-2007_

hahahaha d-bag


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

NAH, I AM JUST MESSIN WITH YA HOMIE. 
so, friday night it sounds is the tentative date....


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I'm headed up that thursday evening...so friday night photo shoot?


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

Mine still wont start. Tried some new greentop injectors.. 
How easy is it to fry an ECU ? 
It gets fuel to the rail but not into the injectors, so its either an ECU or chip problem.. 
Could it be that I have the one piece OBD-1 MAF sensor in a 4" housing (the early OBD1 housing and ECU) with the 32# chip which is supposed to be for the later style MAF and ECU ?
Im stumpped and im missing another show this weekend because of it. Its really starting to piss me off.


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Deaner)*

Anyone with a MKIV stg 2 kit on here? want to see pic of the intercooler core install. Want to get an idea of what's ahead before start hacking away at the rebar since directions for the install do not exist as yet







.


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (jamboravr6)*


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (CBHVR6)*

thanks for the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif did you mount it that high because of the Caractere bumper (goes in deep on the bottom) or is it possible to mount it so more of it gets direct air flow? I also have that same bumper


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (jamboravr6)*

thats how it had to go because of the tabs that are on it. You may be able to do it differently.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (CBHVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBHVR6* »_thats how it had to go because of the tabs that are on it. You may be able to do it differently.

how was the over all fitment ,,i just ordered mine ....?


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_how was the over all fitment ,,i just ordered mine ....?

overall fitment of just the core? or the piping too? The rebar needs to be cut a lot, theres not much left when you're done. I used a plasma cutter so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (CBHVR6)*

here is one for ya.....
my car starts, but only runs for ~ 4 minutes, then boggs and falls on its face. 
i have C2 42# software (obd1 dizzy) 
42# inj
the rest you all should know. 
i have tried starting with MAF plugged it, and unplugged. i have tried it with O2 plugged in, and unplugged. 
i have tried it with ISV plugged in and unplugged. 
TPS is the only one i didn't try yet, but i will shortly. 
the walbro is switched, so i know that's on. the intank DOES NOT make noise when i turn the key, but DOES when i turn the key off. so i know it is pumping, just at weird times. 
it is weird tho, because it fires right up, sounds great, and then after a few minutes of excitement, blub, blub, bluuuuuuuuuh. 
i am open to ideas.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

When it dies..are you loosing spark? or are you loosing fuel??


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_When it dies..are you loosing spark? or are you loosing fuel?? 

when it does, it is almost like it is GAINING too much fuel. it is actually weird. like it all of a sudden fattens up, and falls on its face. 
i have yet to vag it, but will shortly just to see what the dilly iz.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

def vag that ish...whats the WB reading when the car is about to fall on its face?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_def vag that ish...whats the WB reading when the car is about to fall on its face?

no after market gauges are hooked up yet. i want to get it running before i delv into aftermarket electronics. as you know, corrado's are prone to elec. gremlins, so no need to complicate things before it is necessary.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
no after market gauges are hooked up yet. i want to get it running before i delv into aftermarket electronics. as you know, corrado's are prone to elec. gremlins, so no need to complicate things before it is necessary. 


I can dig it...but in this case the wideband being hooked up will probably be a good thing..


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (CBHVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBHVR6* »_
overall fitment of just the core? or the piping too? The rebar needs to be cut a lot, theres not much left when you're done. I used a plasma cutter so it wasn't that bad.

the core and piping?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (dtm337)*

ok guys, i need your thoughts. 
start up car, car runs for ~ 2 minutes. car then dies. start up again, same thing. disconnect one plug at a time testing the sensors (02, TPS, MAF, etc) and same results. 
car has plenty of fuel. 
walbro in line pump is kicking ass. in tank pump is acting weird (making no noise when key is turned on, but you can hear it on just as you turn the key off)
my buddy walt was discussing a vacuum due to excessive pressure in the lines. 
Vag-Com doesn't want to recognize the car for some odd reason either, so i have no diagnostic ability








i am totally ****ing lost with this thing. 
i have built a slew of these cars and never run into an issue as weird as this. 
any thoughts at all?


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

What do your plugs look like?


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

they look good. a wee bit black, but nothing abnormal for this type of setup. 
that is what is frying my brain. 
for those that have a walbro, does it ever change "tones"? i mean, does it ever get quieter or louder. 
mine seems to get loud, then quiet, then loud again, and so on..........


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_
for those that have a walbro, does it ever change "tones"? i mean, does it ever get quieter or louder. 
mine seems to get loud, then quiet, then loud again, and so on..........

Yes the noise will vary from electrical load..I think your fuel pump might be at fault from everything you told me yesterday, for starters you should check the relay..id just replace it since its a few bucks and cant hurt ..You should also run a direct power source to the intank fuel pump and see if you get steady power to the pump, and try to start the car and see if the car will hold an idle..
Also figure out your wiring issue with the VAG-COM..something isn't rite and it could also be related as to, why the car is cutting off shortly after running..Its alot to go over but it seems like it needs to be done...Im not big on setting deadlines for project cars exactly for reasons like these..try to stay cool..as frustrating as it is.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I suggest you remove walbro from plumbing system and run off stock pump until you get car sorted.
Stock pump supports 8-10 psi boost, so you're covered to do the basic set-up testicng.
-Jeff


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

well, my walbro goes from really loud, to damn near silent. 
my VAG COM ports will be diagnosed shortly. 
my in tank pump was indeed "hot wired" and no difference in the issues. 
**** staying calm, i got ****ed by the guy that was supposed to do this for me and am furious.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

well if your walbro is cutting out then you might have an over all power issue..which could be ground related..or harness related..When you hotwired the intank pump did u run wire rite off the battery?
Do what Jeff said and try running the car on the intank pump..forget the walbro for now..btw is there a new fuel filter in the car?
cool off..better you know u did the work on the car so you know how everything was handled..working on the car when your fired up probly wont get you far..You will get it sorted sooner or later..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i ran the factory in-tank RIGHT OFF THE BATTERY. 
the fuel filter is BRAND NEW. 
the walbro will be bypassed for now, and i will see what that does for me. 
i already know the results, but will do it anyway.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_well if your walbro is cutting out then you might have an over all power issue..which could be ground related..or harness related....

also, the walbro doesn't "cut out". it actually changes it's tone from time to time. sometimes it is this wicked loud buzz (normal), then it simply fades to a silent hum, then back to the buzz. the voltmeter reads steady during this transition. 
it is as if there is fuel, then there isn't, then there is again. like the pump makes different noises based upon the ammount of fuel going through it. 
i have never had a walbro do this.......


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_the core and piping?

The piping overall isnt that bad, i had to get alittle creative with the charge side. The pipe out of the turbo gets VERY close to the axle, i have about a fingers gap between the two, so be careful that they don't rub. Then the pipe that runs along the pullies into the ic, i needed to make a bracket to support it. Not sure how kinetic wanted it done but making a bracket wasn't a big deal. The other side was pretty straight forward. The only snag was the pipe into the throttle body is supposed to mount to one of the airbox mounting locations and it didn't line up. again, no biggie. I have a few pics, i can show that may help out alittle.






















Im at work now, so they are only the pics i have on my photobucket, i'll see if i have more when i get home


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Sounds like a grounding problem with the stock pump.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sounds like a grounding problem with the stock pump.


sounds like the stock pump is cuting out ,,,like a bad transfer pump on a mk2?....maybe


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (CBHVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBHVR6* »_
The piping overall isnt that bad, i had to get alittle creative with the charge side. The pipe out of the turbo gets VERY close to the axle, i have about a fingers gap between the two, so be careful that they don't rub. Then the pipe that runs along the pullies into the ic, i needed to make a bracket to support it. Not sure how kinetic wanted it done but making a bracket wasn't a big deal. The other side was pretty straight forward. The only snag was the pipe into the throttle body is supposed to mount to one of the airbox mounting locations and it didn't line up. again, no biggie. I have a few pics, i can show that may help out alittle.






















Im at work now, so they are only the pics i have on my photobucket, i'll see if i have more when i get home 

cool man thanks!!


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

quick question guys, 
when you went with a 3 inch catless exhaust did you leave the rear O2 sensor in or out? If you left it off did you get a cel?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Royale10)*

i put my O2 sensor back in.
i have both O2s plugged in. no CEL


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

Alright quick question. 
I have a mkIV 12v vr6 with the kinetic stage 1 turbo kit. The night we started the car up it bucked pretty badly and backfired through the intake but we drove it around a little bit and it seemed to be alright (minus the EPC and ASR lights). Since the install I've had my EPC (electronic power control) and ASR (anti-slip regulation) lights on. When I'm idling the EPC light stays lit along with the ASR but when I'm cruising/driving around, the EPC light turns off, however, the ASR light stays lit. I've been told that I should check the MAF sensor and I replaced that with no luck. Any ideas?
edit: Sorry for the not-so "quick" question.

_Modified by dj br3ndo at 5:56 PM 8-12-2007_
Update on this. My MAF sensor reading in vagcom (group 002?) block 4 is reading between .50 and 1 g/s at idle. I cleared my codes again and adapted my TB and I checked it again and it started off around 4.5 and slowly dropped back down to around .50 and 1.0 g/s... could a faulty throttle body be the culprit?


_Modified by dj br3ndo at 12:16 AM 9-27-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

have you scanned the car with vagcom??
as far as I'm concerned. if you have a vrt, you need vagcom too.
for the $250, its just as important as any other tool you own or any part to the 
car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Yeah, I should have vag-com. I need to find a cheap laptop to run it and just buy the cable/software. But I did have it scanned. I'll have a friend scan it tomorrow and post the results.


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

I just cured mine of the epc and asr lights. It was the MAF for me. I've also heard that i bad brake light switch can cause those lights.


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (CBHVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBHVR6* »_I just cured mine of the epc and asr lights. It was the MAF for me. I've also heard that i bad brake light switch can cause those lights.

I read that as well, but I brought it in for the recall about 8 months ago.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

for those thinking about doing msd coils, I GREATLY recommend it. put mine on tonight and it's a sick difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

Wow this thread died! Almost a month with no post! 
Weighed the car without seats (cept drivers) at 2660. Not too shabby. I reckon I pulled about 70 lbs included spare / jack etc. My best run EVER (60' record too!) was at 11 psi. All you 1/4 mile gurus out there can you tell me where I'm suckin' or where my car seems strongest / weakest? 
*60' = 2.227* personal best
330 = 5.905 
1/8 = 8.936 
MPH = 79.73 
1000 = 11.493 
*1/4 = 13.649 * personal best
MPH = 104.32 
I'm pretty stoked. The car was hot as hell...I only let it cool down for about 30 minutes after my first run. I'm sure heat played a part in the lower trap. I can see a low 13 sec pass with the way it is with a tad cooler temps and if I let the car cool for about an hour.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*








getting ready for build just waiting on a part then the bottom end should be going in on friday.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

kit is holding up great here, I have gathered lots of parts (sri,gt35) but they are just sitting in the basement till I get a few days off to install them.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

i just installed my gt 35/40 r ........im not sure if i like yet ...boost curve is very high in the rpm range....


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (dtm337)*

Ian
Maybe you should not be a sissy. Rev up to 10K


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

mines been down for about 3 weeks waiting for all the parts to install my quaife and new clutch. been driving a mk2 8v, so the vrt should feel extra fast once i get it running again


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

The corrado fuel pump doesn't run with just key on, it starts to run when the starter is cranking


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (radoman57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoman57* »_The corrado fuel pump doesn't run with just key on, it starts to run when the starter is cranking

lol, this is information i needed WEEKS AGO!!!!!!!! 
lol, thanks tho bro!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Fellower VRTer's...I believe I blew the turbo after 30k miles.







60-1 here I come!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3446875


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

same here, mine has been down for a few weeks now, due to snapping rod #2















...already got a 99 long block with 47000 miles w/9:1 spacer converting it to obd1 then...
...peloquin, clutchnet solid 6puck w/hd pressure plate







, Garret T67 DBB, 3" side exit all V-band exhaust, cage ... etc







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









***** ?*should i get a Short Runner Intake Manifold of some sort?*** is it worth the money? *


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_
***** ?*should i get a Short Runner Intake Manifold of some sort?*** is it worth the money? *

if youre intercooled a short runner makes the piping easier and shorter generally, especially for a/w intercoolers in the battery location
and mines down too, trans went out. getting a new trans, clutch and quaife, one of those forced upgrade situations.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

I have a nice powdercoated short runner for sale if anyone is interested hit me up on IM. I went to VIR a few weeks back and I think I broke my upper chain guide again revving it out on the straight. I'm hopping its what I broke this will be the third one in 6 years.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

PjS860ct where are you getting the dbb t67 from? I can get a sick deal on a new t67 journal bearing though. Would rather have bb, but may not end up with one.


_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 3:34 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

i have a t67 for sale if ya want.....


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_i have a t67 for sale if ya want.....

Will it bolt up to the kinetic manifold and 2.5" 4-bolt dp? How big is a T67?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Will it bolt up to the kinetic manifold and 2.5" 4-bolt dp? How big is a T67?

I dunno if you want a t67 on a non IC set up and stage 1 fueling..
I just got my .68 housing for my PT61


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Will it bolt up to the kinetic manifold and 2.5" 4-bolt dp? How big is a T67?

you want to go 3in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Will it bolt up to the kinetic manifold and 2.5" 4-bolt dp? How big is a T67?

yep ....and sorry its a t 61 ...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3447463


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*

Hey guys before I throw down some $ on a new turbo I need more thoughts....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3446875


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Will it bolt up to the kinetic manifold and 2.5" 4-bolt dp? How big is a T67?

That turbo is kinda like if you don't know its probably too much turbo for you. 84mm exducer and 67mm inducer I think. Unless you have a fully built motor you have no use for it, no not semi built! Fully built. I have everything but rods which I might throw in, later if I decide I need more than 550, which I already do and I haven't even driven it yet.









edit: I am still undecided whether to get the t61 or t67. A t61 would get my job done and spool better but the price between them is not so much for me and I don't want to buy another turbo later.


_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 8:45 PM 9-21-2007_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
That turbo is kinda like if you don't know its probably too much turbo for you. 84mm exducer and 67mm inducer I think. Unless you have a fully built motor you have no use for it, no not semi built! Fully built. I have everything but rods which I might throw in, later if I decide I need more than 550, which I already do and I haven't even driven it yet.









edit: I am still undecided whether to get the t61 or t67. A t61 would get my job done and spool better but the price between them is not so much for me and I don't want to buy another turbo later.

_Modified by vdubspeed88 at 8:45 PM 9-21-2007_

True. Today I threw down and bought a t3t4 60-1 .82 a/r, 3" dp, and the snow performance vc-25 w/m controller. Car should run good now.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Got my hands on some high octane tonite..and upped the boost.. i did a 4th gear rip and boost hit 25psi +







my gauges reads 25psi so it was probably more..boost held for 3-4 seconds before 4th gear blew out..







2nd trans to blow in less than a year. Luckily i got another 02A with A Peliquin an hour later..gonna swap em out tomorrow..


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Got my hands on some high octane tonite..and upped the boost.. i did a 4th gear rip and boost hit 25psi +







my gauges reads 25psi so it was probably more..boost held for 3-4 seconds before 4th gear blew out..







2nd trans to blow in less than a year. Luckily i got another 02A with A Peliquin an hour later..gonna swap em out tomorrow..









Jesus!


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

so should we have an vrt meet-up at h20 ??,,,,,lmk...


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_so should we have an vrt meet-up at h20 ??,,,,,lmk...

Id be down....as long as the SRI and charge piping are done


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

Hell ya lets do it! Btw...when my new turbo arrives how do I pre-oil it?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Hell ya lets do it! Btw...when my new turbo arrives how do I pre-oil it?


install everything but the feed line and intake tube ....fill the hole with oil ...spin the comp side by hand fill again ,,,i do this like 3-4 times and your all set.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*

So today I pulled everything off so when my new turbo arrives I can quickly put it on. However, I couldn't get the oil return line off of the brackets at the begining and the end. Also the line was very brittle and cracket.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

haha yeah that stuff gets all hard.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_So today I pulled everything off so when my new turbo arrives I can quickly put it on. However, I couldn't get the oil return line off of the brackets at the begining and the end. Also the line was very brittle and cracket.


hmm its not a stainless line?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_

hmm its not a stainless line?

No but I'm gunna ask for one today when I talk to Clay or Mark.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

i would go steel lines too, and eventually will. 
oh, for those that care:
the 42# dizzy software may not be sold anymore, as it is too unique to each car. bummer huh?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Can you say OUCH! $218 for 2nd day air on my turbo/dp! I need my car for H2O so I guess it was worth it.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Can you say OUCH! $218 for 2nd day air on my turbo/dp! I need my car for H2O so I guess it was worth it.


get it done !.........not get er done ,,,cuz i dont say that


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*

It arrived today. It's a good bit larger than the old turbo. I'll take some pics tomorrow once she's back together. Bad part is that the oil feed fitting needs to be 3/8th npt and my old kit had 1/8th npt and the 2 alan bolts that hold the oil return flange to the bottom of the turbo don't fit snuggly...hopefully I'll find some good ones tomorrow at ace hardware.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Any ideas on what I can use to plug the vaccum port on the side of the turbo? I tried the smallest bolt that I could find and it looks doofy.


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

hmmm maybe a trip to home depot mototsports? Lets all meet up saturday night. Hooters parking lot anyone?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (alex97jazzblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alex97jazzblue* »_hmmm maybe a trip to home depot mototsports? Lets all meet up saturday night. Hooters parking lot anyone?









Yea but we'll need to mark off one section just for VRT's.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

just incase people are considering clutches. I just got done installing a stage 4 competition clutch today for a customer and its a really nice. It's got a great feel, and not much harder push than stock.


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

"Alright quick question. 
I have a mkIV 12v vr6 with the kinetic stage 1 turbo kit. The night we started the car up it bucked pretty badly and backfired through the intake but we drove it around a little bit and it seemed to be alright (minus the EPC and ASR lights). Since the install I've had my EPC (electronic power control) and ASR (anti-slip regulation) lights on. When I'm idling the EPC light stays lit along with the ASR but when I'm cruising/driving around, the EPC light turns off, however, the ASR light stays lit. I've been told that I should check the MAF sensor and I replaced that with no luck. Any ideas?
edit: Sorry for the not-so "quick" question."

*Update on this. My MAF sensor reading in vagcom (group 002?) block 4 is reading between .50 and 1 g/s at idle. I cleared my codes again and adapted my TB and I checked it again and it started off around 4.5 and slowly dropped back down to around .50 and 1.0 g/s... could a faulty throttle body be the culprit?
*


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*

Yeah I will be at H20! My stuff came yesterday. I had to cut off the old 90 degree turbo elbow and have that welded on the turbo. I also need a new 90 degree oil feed to turbo adaptor (got from a hyrdaulics shop) and I had to source 2 new oil return flange bolts that go into the bottom of the turbo because my old ones were too small to fill the hole. So what new things I'll have....
1. Shave hatch done last week
2. New t3t4 60-1 .82 a/r (actually looks like a t4)
3. 3" dp
4. Snow performance vc25 meth. controller
See ya'll saturday! If anybody wants to meet up my cell is 904-735-5393. A bunch of us from FL are leaving in a couple hours so we'll be there tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
4. Snow performance vc25 meth. controller
.


you got my celly # bro, hit me up. hey, jonathan solo, wtf have you been? .
i got sumpin to show ya........


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
2. New t3t4 60-1 .82 a/r (actually looks like a t4)


were you able to keep your A/C with this turbo? i have a t3t4 60 trim on my car and have considered a larger housing. i think mine is a .63 but i would like the .82.
are you using the same 4 bolt downpipe??
any fitment issues?
where does the boost hit now?
thanks.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
were you able to keep your A/C with this turbo? i have a t3t4 60 trim on my car and have considered a larger housing. i think mine is a .63 but i would like the .82.
are you using the same 4 bolt downpipe??
any fitment issues?
where does the boost hit now?
thanks.

i wish that i would have ordered the kit with .82 housing
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
were you able to keep your A/C with this turbo? i have a t3t4 60 trim on my car and have considered a larger housing. i think mine is a .63 but i would like the .82.
are you using the same 4 bolt downpipe??
any fitment issues?
where does the boost hit now?
thanks.

Yea...the 4 bolt 3" kinetic dp with recirc (only $300 now!) The .82 is AWESOME! The spool is perfect imo and it makes some serious power. At 10 psi and the 3" dp spool hits just before 4k rpm. It's not that much slower than the .63 50 trim. No fitment issues at all. The only downside was that the 90 oil inlet piece that connects the oil feed to the turbo didn't fit (off the older turbo) nor did my t3 oil restrictor even though my new turbo is a t3t4. I think the thread size is a 3/8ths and my old one was 1/8th. Even the 35r's are 1/8th. 
Mike your car is sick!
Jonathan Solo...were you there? I saw a SICK vrt like yours doing some driveby's at Hooters and it looked like yours. 


_Modified by VR6OOM at 12:18 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Quick question...I'm in the process of getting a custom FMIC and 2.5" piping setup going and have a quick question. For those of you who had the stage 1 Kinetic kit (mk3 VR6) and went custom, what'd you do about re-routing your diverter valve? From what I can tell you need to add a nipple to an intercooler pipe and route the DV through there since the split Y-style silicone TB-> turbo adapter supplied by Kinetic goes out the window.
Is this right? Any pics from home brew setups greatly appreciated. I thought I was on the ball until I realized today I need a 3" -> 2.5" silicone reducer for the TB -> IC piping, as well as a 2.0" -> 2.5" 90* adapter going from the turbo to the piping so I don't have to cut & reweld the housing. 
TIA.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_

you got my celly # bro, hit me up. hey, jonathan solo, wtf have you been? .
i got sumpin to show ya........

yo sucka..im rite here..ive been hiding out..didnt see you at h20 but i hear your car was there..I left sunday before the show..







Saturday night was a killer..


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
yo sucka..im rite here..ive been hiding out..didnt see you at h20 but i hear your car was there..I left sunday before the show..







Saturday night was a killer..









oh, it was there.............


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

sorry mike I had intentions to meet up with you..but things didnt happen that way..we will have to get up one of these days..i got some new toys to show you as well!


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

so the 3 inch dp is available from kinetic now for our kits?


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_so the 3 inch dp is available from kinetic now for our kits?

Has been for a while now I thought, they just didn't advertise it (last I checked). Kind of lame actually. When I called a year or so ago it was an $80 upgrade for a $400 part.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (magz0r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magz0r* »_
When I called a year or so ago it was an $80 upgrade for a $400 part.









So what is the going price on it now?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

i believe someone said $300 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
So what is the going price on it now?









when i called a week or two ago it was $295 for the 3" 4bolt t3 flanged downpipe


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

i personally dont think thats too bad at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*

i got my kit with the 3in dp. .. ordered it that way i paid 2800







thats when the kit was cheaper


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

i have a 3" 20 squared DP that is GREAT, but it does not have a WG recirc. 
im considering either having one custom welded in
or 
buying a kinetic 3" DP and selling my 20squared for $200+ shipping


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i have a 3" 20 squared DP that is GREAT, but it does not have a WG recirc. 
im considering either having one custom welded in
or 
buying a kinetic 3" DP and selling my 20squared for $200+ shipping

Why do you want it recirculated? When I had the wg bolts back out and it was dumping it sounded sick. I always told everyone I was stock and when I past them they just look


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
when i called a week or two ago it was $295 for the 3" 4bolt t3 flanged downpipe

Confirmed. I just got mine last week before h2o and that does include the wg reroute too!


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

does anyone know if the 3" DP actually bolts onto the turbo ?
or does it require hours or modifying the holes like the 2.5" one?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_does anyone know if the 3" DP actually bolts onto the turbo ?
or does it require hours or modifying the holes like the 2.5" one?

x2...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_
x2...









Kubotapowered just bolted his 3" Kinetics DP on.
my 20squared went right on.
it may depend on how your actual turbo is clocked as to how easy it is to install, not the actual DP flange.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Yea it bolts right up.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

well c2 has been mia the whole week looks like I am not going to get the stock compression head gasket. 9.5;1 it is I guess.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

well id be replaceing the 2.5 kinetic dp with the 3 inch ,,,mk4 though?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_well c2 has been mia the whole week.


Yup, they have been tied up with H2O. Waiting for 'em too.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


















I don't know if I have ever posted pics of my car so.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

anyone else ever get holes in the wg to turbo manifold gasket? this is the second one in 10K miles. I wonder if there is a higher quality replacement?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

get one with a fire ring. its a harder inside ring that wont burn up. you can also try running it without any gasket.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_anyone else ever get holes in the wg to turbo manifold gasket? this is the second one in 10K miles. I wonder if there is a higher quality replacement?

For the record... those gaskets are pieces of szhit. I have had them blow out producing the most annoying exhaust leak possible. They are notorious for being a point of failure. As said, use the fire-ring or customize your own out of a copper sheet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_anyone else ever get holes in the wg to turbo manifold gasket? this is the second one in 10K miles. I wonder if there is a higher quality replacement?

You do not need a gasket there if the surfaces have not been compromised. Just yank it out of there and punt it down the street like I did.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: ('dubber)*

Picked up and new WG gasket from http://www.ngpracing.com this one has a fire-ring and looks to be of higher quality. If this one lets go i'm going to try no gasket at all. Here is a question for everyone. I have a one bar spring in my WG and over the course of about 10K miles I am now making 16psi is this what they call "bost creep" or my spring getting softer? of could there be a leak of some sort (checked today by the holding the hand in engine bay method and I did not feel any leaks) car still drives perfect...feels fast as crap in this cool fall weather!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_ I have a one bar spring in my WG and over the course of about 10K miles I am now making 16psi is this what they call "bost creep" or my spring getting softer? of could there be a leak of some sort (checked today by the holding the hand in engine bay method and I did not feel any leaks) 

What was your boost indicating initially? ~14-15 psi (it should have been)? Does the car feel faster than before? Trying to see if you actually are boosting more or if your gauge is "phukked". Assuming you are right and do have boost creep why not try swapping springs (cheapest method) or eliminate that variable and just use an MBC ... 
Someone I knew was having boost creep and he said it was related to his wastegate not recirculating properly... maybe you want to look into that as well. You stated that you blew out one of the gaskets already, check the integrity of the other w/g gasket and any other leaks in the recirc of the downpipe (assuming you are recirced ... no idea if you are).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

I have a Mk2 with the OBD1 Kinetic Kit. I made my own intercooler setup. I recently started driving the car with the Kit installed.
When rolling into boost in 3rd, 3500 RPM and then switching to 4th, the car sounds like I have a blow-off valve. I don't think It should be making as much noise as it is. I have not upgraded the Plastic Diverter Valve and have the Tial Wastegate. Nothing is being vented into the atmosphere that I know of. 
Thoughts?? Suggestions??
Pic of the Engine Bay to show how I routed some things...


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_I have a Mk2 with the OBD1 Kinetic Kit. I made my own intercooler setup. I recently started driving the car with the Kit installed.
When rolling into boost in 3rd, 3500 RPM and then switching to 4th, the car sounds like I have a blow-off valve. I don't think It should be making as much noise as it is. I have not upgraded the Plastic Diverter Valve and have the Tial Wastegate. Nothing is being vented into the atmosphere that I know of. 
Thoughts?? Suggestions??

its noisy because you are diverting it to a open element air filter with a pipe attached to it ,,,,it makes noise ,,,,
Pic of the Engine Bay to show how I routed some things...


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*

Since june Ive been driving the Kinetic stage 3 with a Garrett TO4S 60/1 Turbo. Been boosting from 10-20 psi all day long. Not ONE issue! Exept a intercooler hose under at the gearbox have fall off twice. Its to short, and cant hold high boost over time. But I must say, Ive done all "upgrades" that you should do to a VR6 before turbo it, and ive been driving 8000 miles perfect.
Im very pleased with it all. C2 Software is great, full boost at 3200 rpm is nice, and the 8.5:1 compresion is making the engine running so nice as a daily driver/off boost.
Had two other Euro VR6/Kinetic cars here as well. OBD2 2.9abv / OBD1 2.9 abv. With C2 software. Both driving like stock off boost/and like they should ON boost.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Kinetic and Chris/Jeff at C2 Motorsports!
















_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 2:59 AM 11-7-2007_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 3:01 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*

reverse the direction of the DV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_reverse the direction of the DV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks.
What brand and weight of synthetic oil are you guys running in the winter?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
Thanks.
What brand and weight of synthetic oil are you guys running in the winter?

i live in AZ where it doesnt get really COLD. i run castrol syntec 5w50 all year.
if it seems like its getting really cold, i'll run either 0w40 or 5w40 mobil 1


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

i run mobile 1 10w30 on everything i have ever owned, all year round,and never have had a problem.
this includes tractors, VRT's, daily drivers, genorators, quads, etc....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_i run mobile 1 10w30 on everything i have ever owned, all year round,and never have had a problem.
this includes tractors, VRT's, daily drivers, genorators, quads, etc....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I use Mobil 1 aswell, has always been good to me


----------



## vrc6 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi everybody
I wanted to know how much maximum psi I can have with a kinetic stage II kit (OBD1) with #36 injectors and head spacer ?
Can go to 12 PSI without problems ?
Thankx


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (vrc6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrc6* »_Hi everybody
I wanted to know how much maximum psi I can have with a kinetic stage II kit (OBD1) with #36 injectors and head spacer ?
Can go to 12 PSI without problems ?
Thankx

do you have an intercooler?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dtm337)*

12 psi can give you problems. 
i would not personally do it. 
but mikemcnair has gotten away with more than that non intercooled.
but he used water/meth injection.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_12 psi can give you problems. 
i would not personally do it. 
but mikemcnair has gotten away with more than that non intercooled.
but he used water/meth injection.

Intercooled, 36lb tune and 13 psi daily... no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*

Kinetic stage 2 is with a intercooler. But nothing over 10 psi, without a headspacer. That on pump gas....


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Two questions:
When do I need an aftermarket inline fuel pump in conjuction with my stock MKIII pump? 
When do I need to consider putting in a set of ARP or similiar head studs? AKA how much boost can you safetly run before these are necessary?
As a background I'm currently running a Stage I Kinetics Kit, Garrett T3/T4, at about 9-10psi. The system is being cooled/fueled with the snow performance stage II boost cooler spraying 50/50 methanol and water. 
Kind of looking for answers specific to meth/water but interested in general details as well.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Kinetic stage 2 is with a intercooler. But nothing over 10 psi, without a headspacer. That on pump gas....









....is a lot of fun. 11psi, stock c/r, meth, soon to go higher. probably need an inline pump sometime soon though


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_Two questions:
When do I need an aftermarket inline fuel pump in conjuction with my stock MKIII pump? 
When do I need to consider putting in a set of ARP or similiar head studs? AKA how much boost can you safetly run before these are necessary?
As a background I'm currently running a Stage I Kinetics Kit, Garrett T3/T4, at about 9-10psi. The system is being cooled/fueled with the snow performance stage II boost cooler spraying 50/50 methanol and water. 
Kind of looking for answers specific to meth/water but interested in general details as well.

Don't go arp hardware unless you need to pull the head...ie you blow it up or you want to put in a low comp ratio hg. 
With your setup you can run more boost...I have you setup. When I was playing with myh mbc I was spiking 15psi at one point! I immediately pulled over and lowerd the boost but I was still hitting 12.5:1 afrs at that boost...30lb inj, 3 bar fpr, and stock pump.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Don't go arp hardware unless you need to pull the head...ie you blow it up or you want to put in a low comp ratio hg. 
With your setup you can run more boost...I have you setup. When I was playing with myh mbc I was spiking 15psi at one point! I immediately pulled over and lowerd the boost but I was still hitting 12.5:1 afrs at that boost...30lb inj, 3 bar fpr, and stock pump.

Now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (VWChimera)*

So with my car broken in with over 850 miles I should hit the track this weekend to have some fun to recoup the 6-7 months of downtime. My mbc lost the spring after it wasn't tightened after tuning. So unless I get something working I will be only at 10psi for awhile. As soon as I get some money paid off I will go back and tune on race gas.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Don't go arp hardware unless you need to pull the head...ie you blow it up or you want to put in a low comp ratio hg. 
With your setup you can run more boost...I have you setup. When I was playing with myh mbc I was spiking 15psi at one point! I immediately pulled over and lowerd the boost but I was still hitting 12.5:1 afrs at that boost...30lb inj, 3 bar fpr, and stock pump.

As an aside is hitting boost levels like that really ok? I mean just because the AFR is acceptable doesn't mean that a given boost level is safe for a given compression ratio does it? In short, is it really safe to boost that high on a stock head gasket (even with the meth/water)?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_
As an aside is hitting boost levels like that really ok? I mean just because the AFR is acceptable doesn't mean that a given boost level is safe for a given compression ratio does it? In short, is it really safe to boost that high on a stock head gasket (even with the meth/water)?

I guess I'll find out! No...I'm sure 13psi is pushing the limits of the stock headgasket.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

I ran 15 psi through the summer with 30# C2 fueling, stock compression, dialed-in water/meth injection, no intercooler, 93 octane fuel; lots of time in full boost, no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll let you know when it blows up.








P.S. I wouldn't recommend experimenting like this on the stock fuel pump alone.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (BLSport)*

questions about what could be causing me to run rich...
im shooting black smoke at full throttle, and when i rev in neutral it still is spitting black, and will afterfire with flame (which is pretty cool except for the gas bill). also afterfires between some shifts. just recently started doing this after i switched from my 2.5" full exhaust to 3" that dumps right after the rear beam.
obd1 coil, 36# software (not newest, from jan/feb 07)
stock compression
~11psi
water/meth injection
4bar fpr (ive read that the 3bar runs lean on obd1 software)
2.5" dp, 3" to rear beam dump
any ideas what i should be checking for tomorrow when its light out and i have time to look?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_questions about what could be causing me to run rich...
im shooting black smoke at full throttle, and when i rev in neutral it still is spitting black, and will afterfire with flame (which is pretty cool except for the gas bill). also afterfires between some shifts. just recently started doing this after i switched from my 2.5" full exhaust to 3" that dumps right after the rear beam.
obd1 coil, 36# software (not newest, from jan/feb 07)
stock compression
~11psi
water/meth injection
4bar fpr (ive read that the 3bar runs lean on obd1 software)
2.5" dp, 3" to rear beam dump
any ideas what i should be checking for tomorrow when its light out and i have time to look?
it should not run that rich in neutral on chip tune. I had the same setup as you and it did not do that. It may run a little rich in boost which will shoot a little flame but not without load. I had pretty good gas mpg on chip tune.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

so I spun my clutch through third gear at the track on my third time. Smelt horrible, so I guess I need to get a stage 4 now.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_it should not run that rich in neutral on chip tune. I had the same setup as you and it did not do that.

same software version too? im going to try running it tomorrow with the 3bar, maybe have a full 2.5" restrictive exhaust on it before kept it from blowing as much smoke. either that or something else has changed, and all i can think of ive done recently is the exhaust


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
same software version too? im going to try running it tomorrow with the 3bar, maybe have a full 2.5" restrictive exhaust on it before kept it from blowing as much smoke. either that or something else has changed, and all i can think of ive done recently is the exhaust

We can put the wideband back on your car ... this will eliminate the guesswork as to the A/Fs (think Caleb has not installed his as yet).
Check plugs, especially gapping and fouling.
Check with Chris to see how old your tune is.
Don't know how "trustworthy" your FPR is at this stage either, perhaps not only swapping between a 3 and 4 but a spare 3 that is known to work etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
im going to try running it tomorrow with the 3bar

Hey Brian, congratulations on trying out the 3bar and getting a road racing ticket while doing it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Hey Brian, congratulations on trying out the 3bar and getting a road racing ticket while doing it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sad part is i didnt even have the 3bar in, the seal was messed up on it and it leaked fuel


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
sad part is i didnt even have the 3bar in, the seal was messed up on it and it leaked fuel

Hook up a wideband and go from there....I'd be interested to see what afrs you run with the two fprs...I always ran lean with the 3 bar...never any richer than 14.1 throughout boost...but mabye your o2 sensor is just screwing up? Getting any cels or anything?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_
Hook up a wideband and go from there....I'd be interested to see what afrs you run with the two fprs...I always ran lean with the 3 bar...never any richer than 14.1 throughout boost...but mabye your o2 sensor is just screwing up? Getting any cels or anything?

ditto its pretty scary being that lean IN boost. If you try to do this make SURE you have something to read a/f.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*









You really don't want to be driving like this.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: ('dubber)*

i used to have a wideband, but when i blew tranny i had to sell it in order to get my gti running again. CEL is on for evap emissions and ISV. I think the problem might be my alt, it died on me tonight and was causing some weird problems....







i'll be gone for a few days because of thanksgiving, but i"ll post up what i find afterwards


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 2:16 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

im pretty sad. I had to leave my vr6 cabrio in storage while i am going to school. Latest mods were 8.5:1 headgasket, arp head studs, quaife limited slip diff, new chains and guides, and up the boost to 17. Havent even had a chance to drive it yet. Damn, lol http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

dumb question i should know the answer to but won't have the time to check before making it to the store:
what size hose is the oil return line on our cars?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

5/8" ID http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (BLSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_5/8" ID http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

super duper. you just saved me an hour worth of driving







thank you!


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

anyone have issues with sparkplug gap being too big. I used to run them gapped down but I was told to run .028 from a local big hp vr6 guy.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_anyone have issues with sparkplug gap being too big. I used to run them gapped down but I was told to run .028 from a local big hp vr6 guy.

.022 is a bit better if youre running over 10psi


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
.022 is a bit better if youre running over 10psi

if you have to run that small of a gap, there is something wrong in the system somewhere else.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
if you have to run that small of a gap, there is something wrong in the system somewhere else.

such as? weak coilpack/bad wires? im running ~.020 in order to get good enough spark


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

I am running .024-.025 it seems to have fixed the problem but I do have a new coilpack and new sparkplugs I will be getting the wires warrantied monday.

Yah for boost. Now to max out this little turbo.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

UPDATE on my build.....
it has been a while, so here's the skinny (sorry to repost for those that have seen my build thread....)

_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_it is ****ty out, so no pix with decent light.....
long story short: my IC is mounted, pipes are powder coated, car is runnign REALLY well (all things considered) at 18 PSI. Spools like mad, rips tires through 4th like it's nothing. 
Brembo brakes are on, and feel good. SS lines, pads, rotors. 
methanol sprays perfectly, and the light in the washer nozzle sprayer is DOPE to see while driving!!!!!
there are still a ton of things i have to button up, but the car is getting there. 
here is the scoop that feeds the IC fromm the top. it is also fed from the bottom, but even with a really good camera, and flash/daylight, you can't see a thing







.........
















here is how the pipes are routed..........
















and, while everything was off, i put the badgless on FINALLY........









the car runs great, pulls really hard, and stops like mad!!
it is dirtier that it has ever been, and honestly i am embarassed byt it, but it is inn the garage, and not coming out for a bit, so no big deal. 
more to come as time moves on.......
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: i am not drunk, my fingers are frozen, thus the ****ty spelling









_Modified by Noobercorn at 3:22 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Good to see you back Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_Good to see you back Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol, thanks.!!


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

just 1 DV ? u need at least two for that boost level !









Looking good mate... So it's the 42 program right ? 
Do you have details on how the scoop function.. ? It channels cold air from top .. U think there is not enough air coming from the bottom ?
Awesome !!


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

Running < 10psi boost w/ the MSD coils installed, Kinetic advised me to not go over .025.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (fastslc)*

Lookin' good "Noobercorn"







.......


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_just 1 DV ? u need at least two for that boost level !









Looking good mate... So it's the 42 program right ? 
Do you have details on how the scoop function.. ? It channels cold air from top .. U think there is not enough air coming from the bottom ?
Awesome !!









42# software is good, not great. needs a few minor tweeks to be as PERFECT as te 30# software. but, VERY nice none the less. 
the scoop forces the air in towards the IC, and the air in the bottom comes in as usaul. i will try to get you a pic of the back of it. 
most of it is totally invisible though, which to me is PERFECT. 
car feels great all around!!! Dyno will be within the next few days hopefully.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Where are you guys getting turbo to dp gaskets from?Where to get the good wastegate gaskets that do not burn up and leak.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Where are you guys getting turbo to dp gaskets from?Where to get the good wastegate gaskets that do not burn up and leak.

just find one with a fire ring and it will last longer. some people have success not running any, but it made my car misfire.


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

There wasn't a gasket in my kit and I called Shawn VanNeer. He says there is no gasket, but, if you want...
phatvw
Member
Offline 
Member Since
8-29-2001
6095 posts
Seattle, WA 98115
2001.5 GTI 2.8T
Re: (TBT-Syncro) »
« » 10:30 PM 11-9-2006 
Quote, originally posted by TBT-Syncro »
"Get a Turbonetics gasket. It has a fire ring around the inside and won’t burn out (I went through 3 Tial ones in a few weeks.) The Turbonetics one has been on for like 6 months and no problems."
"phatvw"
Had to use the upgraded fire-ring gasket on the MkIV kit. The higher EGT just kills the cheap gaskets! The MkIV downpipe also includes a welded flex section for the WG dumptube instead of that clamped-crap. In beta testing we found again, that the higher EGT would make the clamped flex section unreliable over time. The MkIV downpipe is much beefier!


----------



## 1sickrado (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (VR6_00Jetta)*

word! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (1sickrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sickrado* »_word! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Knew that Kinetic ish was too good for you to pass up on the Rado.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

peep the forum in my sig, and my dyno charts. car stopped boosting at 4300 rpm's doe to a HUGE boost leak. 
fixed the leak, and will be back on the rollers soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

do the mk3 stage 3 kits need the fire ring gaskets for the exhaust manifold as well?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

from the head to manifold yes they do.


----------



## dubbasics2 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (L33TX43RT)*

lol I would have to agree with that! No matter how much money it is. it is allways better to save up and get everything in one shot!!


----------



## dubbasics2 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (vdubspeed88)*

copper gasket maker bro and some mild lock tight. That thing will never free up on ya, but u can still pry it off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dubbasics2)*

are these the ones i am looking for?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*

those are what i used


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

and they worked good and didn't have any issues?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*

holding up fine still, about 3-4k miles maybe


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

wtf...i just went and checked my kit for parts and there is an exhaust gasket there?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*

there is supposed to be a gasket in the kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

is this the proper gasket to be using tho or will it burn up quickly?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*

i have installed MANY a kit, and the gasket supplied is the one i have used. 
never had an issue after thousands of miles on lots of kits. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

done! thanks noobercorn.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_done! thanks noobercorn.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

you definitely need the head to exhaust mani gaskets. they are like $20 for the pair and last forever.
jettin2class had his on for 30k no issues. then got his head redone so new ones went in. old ones were fine still, but should not be reused.
i have about 10k on mine no problem


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_you definitely need the head to exhaust mani gaskets. they are like $20 for the pair and last forever.
jettin2class had his on for 30k no issues. then got his head redone so new ones went in. old ones were fine still, but should not be reused.
i have about 10k on mine no problem

I have 30k on mine as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

If you need an exhaust mani gasket, let me know as I have a spare that I will sell. When my Kinetic kit shipped I couldn't find one included, so I bought a new one from my local VW/Audi shop (thanks Chad @ SCI!). Went to install it and later on found the one that Kinetic had shipped...sitting in the box with the air filter!








So, I have a brand new one sitting in my garage if you need one.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Noobercorn*

Mike, Nice build! Car looks like it rips.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Noobercorn (A2brb)*

thanx ben. it sure does. was supposed to dyno again today, but emergent illness of the shop owner got in the way. 
at 14 psi in "low" on the EBC, it is ridiculous, than, at 20+ psi, it time warps.


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Noobercorn (Noobercorn)*

does this mean that the exhuast mani gaskets i just bought from my local parts shop will not hold up for 10psi?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Noobercorn (dapucker1)*

i used the stock gasket, im pretty sure most people do. there should be no problems


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Noobercorn (dapucker1)*

micah, would i lead you wrong? ..................


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Noobercorn (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_does this mean that the exhuast mani gaskets i just bought from my local parts shop will not hold up for 10psi?









Noticed your profile says slc vrt now. Did you go turbo?







Details! Also let me know when you'll be at Mcnairs w/ it so I can blow the doors off two SLCT's in one trip







JK man


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

grrrrrr...... we'll see about that!!!
its a gt3571, schimmel built 3" exhaust, water/meth, c2








can't wait. shoot me a pm with you number so we can make fun of you belt driven type








jk jk we'll be sure to gtg when i get down there sometime soon


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Noobercorn (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_micah, would i lead you wrong? ..................
















i sorry i sorry i sorry.... it was just a question, i swear!


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Noobercorn (dapucker1)*

Is this the right dp gasket to get?
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWGK


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Noobercorn (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Is this the right dp gasket to get?



Definitely looks like the right footprint between the DP and turbine. Someone else confirm/disagree? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Noobercorn (V-dubbulyuh)*

is it but why are you running one? most people are running without them fine.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Noobercorn (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_is it but why are you running one? most people are running without them fine.


Yup, I don't have one either.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Noobercorn (V-dubbulyuh)*

I would rather spend the money for one to make sure I have a good seal and don't have to worry about a leak later on down the road.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Noobercorn (cant get a password)*

whats going to leak? a little exhaust into the engine bay? there are lots of people not running them without any issues whatsoever.
but i guess you can never be too safe. and if its easy enough to pick up then there ya go


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Noobercorn (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_whats going to leak? 

There have been cases of the DP flange not fitting true to the turbo itself, thus leaks there are not unheard of. 
I don't run one because: 
1. Kit never came with it 
2. I am not one of those unlucky people that have a jacked up DP 
3. Got leaks at other places that I keep replacing gaskets at anyway (wastegate)


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Noobercorn (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
2. I am not one of those unlucky people that have a jacked up DP 


mine was jacked up, but i pretty much just slowly torqued it down. no gasket and no leaks...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Noobercorn (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
mine was jacked up,

Did not want to call any names but since you volunteered.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Noobercorn (V-dubbulyuh)*

which inline fuel pump to get, walboro 255 or bosch 044 ?
thanks


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Noobercorn (PjS860ct)*

walbro 255 here. no complaints. picked it up off ebay for a song.


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Noobercorn (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_which inline fuel pump to get, walboro 255 or bosch 044 ?
thanks

Both are good but I like the Walboro


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Noobercorn (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
There have been cases of the DP flange not fitting true to the turbo itself, thus leaks there are not unheard of. 
I don't run one because: 
1. Kit never came with it 
2. I am not one of those unlucky people that have a jacked up DP 
3. Got leaks at other places that I keep replacing gaskets at anyway (wastegate)









run without a wastegate gasket, problem solved 
works for me


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Noobercorn (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Is this the right dp gasket to get?
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VVWGK

NO!!!!!
wrong


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Noobercorn (brilliantyellowg60)*

Does anyone have pics of the kinetics front mount install I do not have directions for it.I am sure I can figure it out but some pics would be nice or even a pdf with the actual directions in it.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im buying the stage 1 kit, 3" downpipe, and test pipe Wednesday. Wish me luck. I already had a spec stage 2 and a peloquin LSD installed this time last year so im ready to go








finally!!!!


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_im buying the stage 1 kit, 3" downpipe, and test pipe Wednesday. Wish me luck. I already had a spec stage 2 and a peloquin LSD installed this time last year so im ready to go








finally!!!!

should be fun


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Noobercorn (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Does anyone have pics of the kinetics front mount install I do not have directions for it.I am sure I can figure it out but some pics would be nice or even a pdf with the actual directions in it.

I've got some pix 
here and here
-m


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

With the stage 2 obd1 VR setup, did anyine run an inline fuel pump?


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlammedGolfIII* »_With the stage 2 obd1 VR setup, did anyine run an inline fuel pump?

I run the CIS pump from when my car was a 16v


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Death Trap)*

On the VR though???? Anyone?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im installing a stage 1 kit, can anyone recommend any replacement parts i may want to buy as well while i have parts of the engine apart? im installing a metal valve cover so im gonna get that gasket but idk if theres anything else i should take care of...


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

LSD
Timing Chains
Rear Main Seal
Upgrade Brakes


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_LSD - *peloquin installed at 55k (at 80k now)*
Timing Chains - *done at 55k *
Rear Main Seal - *done at 55k*
Upgrade Brakes - *just replaced all my pads and rotors, hopefully 11.3 stock rotors will be ok till i can get a set of crossdrilled/slotted rotors*


looks like a should be good to go, i was more looking for OEM parts like gaskets and stuff that i should go ahead and buy if i end up having to remove that part to get to something else....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

manifold gaskets (upper and lower) valve cover gasket, coolant dist block, crack pipe, aux fan switch, coolant temp sensor(s). 
basically, all things coolant related. cause they are gonna blow at some point.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_manifold gaskets (upper and lower) valve cover gasket, coolant dist block, crack pipe, aux fan switch, coolant temp sensor(s). 
basically, all things coolant related. cause they are gonna blow at some point. 

haha man my car picked the perfect time to crap out in certain areas. I also replaced my thermostat and crackpipe, plus all the sensors on the t-stat housing. ive got a valve cover gasket but will be sure to order both intake mani gaskets and the fan switch.
what is the coolant dist block?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
ive got a valve cover gasket but will be sure to order both intake mani gaskets and the fan switch.
what is the coolant dist block?

the kinetic kit should have the manifold gaskets, but double check. 
the distro- block is also knows as the "heart", or thermostat housing.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
the kinetic kit should have the manifold gaskets, but double check. 
the distro- block is also knows as the "heart", or thermostat housing. 

ok well then that is pretty much brand new too








i guess i should be more glad then mad that my car went bad where it did wen it did, it must of just know the snail was coming soon


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i just installed the new kinetic t61/gt40 ,,,on my stage 2 kit and holy crap this rips .....thanks clay !


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_i just installed the new kinetic t61/gt40 ,,,on my stage 2 kit and holy crap this rips .....thanks clay !

You had the GT35R in there before correct? How does it compare to the GT40?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dtm337)*

help.......... 
johnny solo, where you at?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## Rob Lo (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

mmmm...kinetic...ordered mine friday.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ordered my kit, 3" downpipe, 42draft design test pipe, stage 2 snow performance water/meth kit and a vdo boost gauge this afternoon. Buying a wideband tomorrow.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Noobercorn (V-dubbulyuh)*

McNair...I got new wheels. I've been working on these since just after h20 and just got everything finished. Will be at H20 again...in a house this time. Bunch of us FL guys are getting 2 houses.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Noobercorn (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_McNair...I got new wheels. I've been working on these since just after h20 and just got everything finished. Will be at H20 again...in a house this time. Bunch of us FL guys are getting 2 houses.









im still mad......soo clean


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Noobercorn (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_McNair...I got new wheels. 

wow!!!!!!!!! looks fantastic!!!!!
you need to peep my thread about the "issues" i am having. i am not a happy camper.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

kit shipped today!!!! cant wait.....


----------



## Rob Lo (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Mine shipped out friday, will arrive the 12th...day after my birthday....and the day i return from south florida....because of sflgtg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Rob Lo)*

haha TJ, you and I are gonna do it at the same time wheeeee


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_haha TJ, you and I are gonna do it at the same time wheeeee

so my goal is now to not only install my turbo, but do it before jkrew


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

We are growing.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_We are growing.









seriously, only reason im getting a turbo is to be like every other mk3


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
so my goal is now to not only install my turbo, but do it before jkrew









hahaha yeah, sending roxy down south to 1552 to let brad rebuild the engine and slap a stage deuce. I am SO excited








But yeah, you will be faster, faster. Be sure to leave updates on the roxy blog man!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
seriously, only reason im getting a turbo is to be like every other mk3









Supreme reasoning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
hahaha yeah, sending roxy down south to 1552 to let brad rebuild the engine and slap a stage deuce. I am SO excited








But yeah, you will be faster, faster. Be sure to leave updates on the roxy blog man!

1552 still around?!?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Noobercorn (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
wow!!!!!!!!! looks fantastic!!!!!
you need to peep my thread about the "issues" i am having. i am not a happy camper. 

Where is the thread?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Noobercorn (VR6OOM)*

fixed with a 3 bar FPR. amazing if you ask me!!!!!!!!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3669470
Adam sucks at searching..............


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Noobercorn (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_fixed with a 3 bar FPR. amazing if you ask me!!!!!!!!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3669470
Adam sucks at searching..............

Nah...just lazy


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
1552 still around?!?









haha man, where ya been mang








http://www.1552v2.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*









Car on the way yet, Krew?


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

coming yer way soon. I found a guy that would do it door to door. The DAP place had a 16 day wait!!!


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

blown meth controller fuse = gay


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_blown meth controller fuse = gay

mess anything up?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
mess anything up?

x2?????????


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
x2?????????


*reminds self to check meth kit fuses before install*


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

or, install the indicator light so you know right away if it doesn't work.








mine's in the washer nozzle.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

how did you wire it up? or did your kit come with one?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

simply wire it into the green power wire that goes to the pump, from the brain. ground the other end. done and done. when the brain powers the pump, the LED lights up. if it powers the pump slowly (as in ramping up the spray) the light comes on slowly. 
it is pretty trick, cause no one sees it but me


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_simply wire it into the green power wire that goes to the pump, from the brain. ground the other end. done and done. when the brain powers the pump, the LED lights up. if it powers the pump slowly (as in ramping up the spray) the light comes on slowly. 
it is pretty trick, cause no one sees it but me









nice, im gonna knock that off during the install, rather be safe then sorry


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
mess anything up?

nope, just couldnt boost all the way or go WOT. when i noticed it not running right at wot i just avoided it. still faster than most of everyone i was cruising with at 3/4 throttle though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
nope, just couldnt boost all the way or go WOT. when i noticed it not running right at wot i just avoided it. still faster than most of everyone i was cruising with at 3/4 throttle though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha i bet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im def going to incorporate one of those warning lights in my dash somewhere


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

kit came in monday. Gonna start the install thursday or friday, depending on if I can use the spare car. 
Few quick questions....Whats the break in period on the kit? 
I run royal purple and usually drive close to 4k miles on the oil before i change it, is that ok for the turbo or should I start changing it every 3k?
Does that turbo look sweet or what?


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

hahaha danky and I are turbo virgins


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_hahaha danky and I are turbo virgins









very much yes, very much
but, we gotta start somewhere, why not with a VRT


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
very much yes, very much
but, we gotta start somewhere, why not with a VRT









well, status?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_Does that turbo look sweet or what?










depends...is it still that pint-sized t3/t4?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
depends...is it still that pint-sized t3/t4?









you bet, in all its tinyness








































as far as progress goes the install will start tommorow or friday afternoon, all depends on the spare car. I plan to have it done and running by sunday no matter what. I'm going to make a thread in the mk3 once i start the install with pics of progress blah blah blah
also hit up kratemotors.com, me and jkrew are having a turbo off


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

lol, red tape should be off the WG already.......


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

and do i spy wee little 30lb injectors to go with the wee little turbo?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_and do i spy wee little 30lb injectors to go with the wee little turbo?









now now now, we all had to start somewhere


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_lol, red tape should be off the WG already.......









haha i know, i'm not pulling any stickers off anything till its about to be bolted into the car. I just wanted to see it all together, just to smile


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

so, is there a break in period on this kit??? i dont wanna got WOT to soon....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_so, is there a break in period on this kit??? i dont wanna got WOT to soon....

yeah, ~ 10 minutes while the ECU sets itself. then WOT, all day, all night. no regrets, no looking back. 
BTW, in the time it took you to post in here, we could have had that turbo in by now.........


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

btw, we're having a turbo-off on my blog if anyone is interested....
starts here: http://www.kratemotors.com/rox....html


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_btw, we're having a turbo-off on my blog if anyone is interested....
starts here: http://www.kratemotors.com/rox....html

haha its SO on
noober - you dont understand how excited i am to hear you say that










































for you


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
yeah, ~ 10 minutes while the ECU sets itself. then WOT, all day, all night. no regrets, no looking back. 
BTW, in the time it took you to post in here, we could have had that turbo in by now.........

Technically if you are perfect and everything is right the first time then yes, the kit is ready to go out of the box. 
However you should probably run the kit for at least a day and make sure you don't have any leaks (oil, boost, vacuum, etc) and that everything is hunky dory. Then, *USING YOUR WIDEBAND* check to make sure your AFR is good as you lay into it the first couple times. 
If you just bolt everything on, and go stomp on it you may have unhappy results. Let's say as an example you don't hook up your wastegate right and go make 25psi on your stock CR motor. that would probably make you unhappy. 
-m


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Let's say as an example you don't hook up your wastegate right and go make 25psi on your stock CR motor. that would probably make you unhappy. 


ive got a friend who did that...and have video of it...pretty funny. no ill effects from it though, just blew a silicon connector off


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
Technically if you are perfect and everything is right the first time then yes, the kit is ready to go out of the box. 
*lol, i laughed at my desk, cause i did just that, and i am FAR from perfect.....*








go make 25psi on your stock CR motor. that would probably make you unhappy. 
*lol, did that too. thank god for methanol. dammit, you crack me up*!!!
-m









while a "proper" break in is debatable as to it's definition, use your best judgment. if the car is communicatiing good things, your fine. if not, your not. mine was happy, and always was. so it liked boost right away. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif play it safe. (put a fire extinguisher in the car and go nuts. jk. )


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
ive got a friend who did that...and have video of it...pretty funny. no ill effects from it though, just blew a silicon connector off









Oh common, you can't drop that and not send out the link for it.. Can you hear the sound of the driver pooping his pants too?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
ive got a friend who did that...and have video of it...pretty funny. no ill effects from it though, just blew a silicon connector off









Yeah Brian, who is that? My silicon blew off at 20 psi but I was lowered compression... Who else had this happen to them?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Yeah Brian, who is that? My silicon blew off at 20 psi but I was lowered compression... Who else had this happen to them?









caleb did, let me try to find the video. its not a very good one though
edit for video
http://s73.photobucket.com/alb...g.flv


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 5:11 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
caleb did, let me try to find the video. its not a very good one though
edit for video
http://s73.photobucket.com/alb...g.flv

_Modified by crazysccrmd at 5:11 PM 2-20-2008_

wow, thats just scary to think about. im DEF goin to check everything...3 or 4 times


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
edit for video
http://s73.photobucket.com/alb...g.flv


inop gauges, handheld boost gauge, check engine light, and skinny ass creepy hands ftl!!!!!!


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

use hair spray on your connector and you wont blow them off anymore








If you have a mk4 your intake manifold will blow shortly after running 18 psi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxdzqETBPBY


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

god bless a mk3


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
inop gauges, handheld boost gauge, check engine light, and skinny ass creepy hands ftl!!!!!!


its only a fuel pressure gauge not working, no biggie....and whats a mk3 without a CEL? thats my boost guage, so of course its not going to be mounted in his car...my car was in the garage getting a new tranny. and im skinny...fuucck all you fat handed haters


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

fat hands on skinny gize FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
fuucck all you fat handed haters









You and Caleb are my heroes.










_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
check engine light, and skinny ass creepy hands ftl!!!!!!


Mike stop being horrible.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Mike stop being horrible.









ok, but you know i am good at it.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

got a question. did the oil feed last night and managed to get the sensor off the housing, t fitting screwed in with sensor on it, then all the fittings that screw into the t fitting. Only problem is we can only get them to screw in about halfway and then they are almost impossible to turn. we used some teflon tape to seal each fitting so I'm wondering if that is getting in the way, or if the fittings dont need to be screwed in 100%...someone let me know please, 
so far all i have left to do is mount the turbo, wg, and various hoses. then dp and straighten up my exhaust...ecu too but thats like a 10min job...


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

mine didnt screw in all the way, no problems with it so far and theyre still nice and tight


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_mine didnt screw in all the way, no problems with it so far and theyre still nice and tight

ill post a picture in a min to show how far we got them in. the only one that scares me is the fitting that screws into the filter housing. as we tighten the other fittings into it we keep popping it loose. its comes loose pretty easily but doesnt wanna tighten very much farther. we got it to finally stay tight but it still not in all the way into the housing...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

heres the fitting... each one is on about as far as the others are








the white area is where the threads are. they are just wrapped in a small bit of teflon..


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

yours look to be in a tad farther then mine. How far did the T fitting screw into your filter housing? how far did the sensor screw into the T fitting?
did you take your front end off? how did you get so much space in there? i cant even see the top of the housing from above the bay..


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
did you take your front end off? how did you get so much space in there? i cant even see the top of the housing from above the bay..

when i did mine i had the whole front end taken off so i could get in there easily. pretty sure i screwed the sensor into the tee and then put the tee in. then did the feed line


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
when i did mine i had the whole front end taken off so i could get in there easily. pretty sure i screwed the sensor into the tee and then put the tee in. then did the feed line

same here. did the sensor go all the way in though? or was it like the rest of the fittings???


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

just took some pics, looks like the fitting went all the way in and the sensor about half way


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

my sensor is in just about as far as yours. The fiting to my housing is a good bit looser i think. so are the other fittings. I may end up leaning the front end forward and removing the filter housing. Who knows...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

did you use any sealant or teflon tape?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_did you use any sealant or teflon tape?

used some type of pipe plumbing sealant but i cant recall exactly what. i just removed the front bumper/rebar/rad support as a unit and then moved the radiator to the side to get in there


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
used some type of pipe plumbing sealant but i cant recall exactly what. i just removed the front bumper/rebar/rad support as a unit and then moved the radiator to the side to get in there

ok, how hard was removing the whole front end. I see people can do it i just cant seem to find all the bolts. My buddy adam (VR6OOM) told me to lean the front end forward, im just not sure what bolts to remove just to let it lean and not fall all the way off.... i really really really really do not feel like draining my coolant and filling it back up again, plus i dont have much pink juice left


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

mk3 right? its pretty easy. two bolts (each side) from rad support to the top of the fender rail, 2 bolts going through the top of the rad support into the rad, and two bolts going into each frame rail behind the dummy foglight cover. undo the headlight harness from the main harness, or however you have to do it in order to be able to move the front end. the headlights, grill, bumper, rebar, and rad support will come off as a unit. then just unbolt the 2 bolts at the bottom of the rad and push it off and to the side, without undoing the hoses.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_mk3 right? its pretty easy. two bolts (each side) from rad support to the top of the fender rail, 2 bolts going through the top of the rad support into the rad, and two bolts going into each frame rail behind the dummy foglight cover. undo the headlight harness from the main harness, or however you have to do it in order to be able to move the front end. the headlights, grill, bumper, rebar, and rad support will come off as a unit. then just unbolt the 2 bolts at the bottom of the rad and push it off and to the side, without undoing the hoses. 

sweet. im gonna try that tnite. i just wanna make sure of all things that the oil FEED line is on perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the info


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

also, where do i install the oil restrictor on the oil feed line?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Removing the front end on the Mk3 is easy... try doing it with a Mk4.
I used teflon tape definitely on those fittings, apply it only beyond the first or second row of thread to prevent fouling the inside of the housing. My fittings are screwed all the way in but I cheated a little... I used the 42 Draft Designs fittings to get some vertical extension to allow more clearance for the T's etc, also I am running my oil pressure gauge off the same area so all that crap would have never fit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_also, where do i install the oil restrictor on the oil feed line?

Why are you using an oil restrictor? You have a T3/T4 correct (the non-BB type). When I was running that turbo I did not use the restrictor and had absolutely no problems. With a BB that is a different story altogether. There are other people on this thread who don't run the restrictor either and I know they have not had any issues. Just a personal preference for you I guess.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Why are you using an oil restrictor? You have a T3/T4 correct (the non-BB type). When I was running that turbo I did not use the restrictor and had absolutely no problems. With a BB that is a different story altogether. There are other people on this thread who don't run the restrictor either and I know they have not had any issues. Just a personal preference for you I guess.









it was recommended by VR6OOM because i believe it would have saved him from the issue that killed his turbo. I'm just doing it a safety precaution i guess. 
since im using it where do i install it along the line???


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
it was recommended by VR6OOM because i believe it would have saved him from the issue that killed his turbo. I'm just doing it a safety precaution i guess. 
since im using it where do i install it along the line??? 

i talked to him about it also but havent gotten around to it. seems like it cant do any harm, but isnt necessarily needed either. pretty sure you install it at the end of the line going into the turbo


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
i talked to him about it also but havent gotten around to it. seems like it cant do any harm, but isnt necessarily needed either. pretty sure you install it at the end of the line going into the turbo

sounds good. Ya, i asked 20squared about it and they said its a preference to use it. all up to the buyer. Its not included with the kit but they through it in for me since i asked...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
pretty sure you install it at the end of the line going into the turbo

Completely not needed on the T3/T4 but hey... better to be safe. Anyway with my BB turbo I run it on the end of the line going into the flange. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When I yanked out my T3/T4 it was in good shape, no shaft play etc so I guess it all depends also on your overall treatment of the turbo (oil changes, cool down time, how much you beat on it......)


_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 2:17 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Completely not needed on the T3/T4 but hey... better to be safe. Anyway with my BB turbo I run it on the end of the line going into the flange. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When I yanked out my T3/T4 it was in good shape, no shaft play etc so I guess it all depends also on your overall treatment of the turbo (oil changes, cool down time, how much you beat on it......)

_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 2:17 PM 2-22-2008_
\
i run royal purple so i do oil changed every 3-4500 miles. once this stuff is on ill be changing every 3k no matter wat. i usually let my car run for about 2-3 minutes before and after i drive it, and i rarely beat the piss out of it unless im in a rush or its just such a damn good day outside and the cars running perfect


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_\
i run royal purple so i do oil changed every 3-4500 miles. once this stuff is on ill be changing every 3k no matter wat. i usually let my car run for about 2-3 minutes before and after i drive it, and i rarely beat the piss out of it unless im in a rush or its just such a damn good day outside and the cars running perfect










You'll be fine... go ahead and install that restrictor if you have doubts... better to be safe.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
You'll be fine... go ahead and install that restrictor if you have doubts... better to be safe.

ya, not gonna hurt anything so why not.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i dont run a restrictor, but if i had one, i'd put it in.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ok well i got the front end off, but honestly, im not in the mood to drain my radiator and my ac **** is keeping me from moving the radiator forward enough. im pissed that i took the front end of now because im back to doing the fitting from under the car and its working way better then yesterday (prolly because of the loose radiator making more room but who knows) 
i broke this brittle ass hose while we were working on the front end. its just below the lower intake manifold and beside the dipstick...








what is it and what does it do? also, how do i fix it wen my closest dealership is an hour away???


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_ok well i got the front end off, but honestly, im not in the mood to drain my radiator and my ac **** is keeping me from moving the radiator forward enough. im pissed that i took the front end of now because im back to doing the fitting from under the car and its working way better then yesterday (prolly because of the loose radiator making more room but who knows) 


You can do it easily w/out draining your AC. But you will need to drain your coolant. Once you can disconnect your radiator, leave it connected to the AC condensor and just move it out of the way a bit to get behind it. It should swing to one side OK.
You can run distilled water for a week or two (if you're not in a freezing climate) until you get more G11 / G12 if you are out. If you are still running G11 switch to G12 now and flush your system. When was the last time you flushed your cooling system anyways?
EDIT: I think 97's came w/ G12 from the factory?

_Quote »_
i broke this brittle ass hose while we were working on the front end. its just below the lower intake manifold and beside the dipstick...
what is it and what does it do? also, how do i fix it wen my closest dealership is an hour away???

Secondary Air Injection -- Goes between your kombi valve and your air pump. dealer only, $35 IIRC. I did the exact same thing -- it's garbage.. pure garbage. This is the point when all the cool kids will tell you you should rip off all the emissions stuff and buy a block off plate... that will get you at least 1HP.








-m


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (maxslug)*

huh...i thought that mine could come apart without draining the coolant and a/c system, pretty sure thats how i did it...looks like it from the old pics ive got. 
as for the SAI hose, you could probably ghetto rig it with duct tape if you have to while you wait for a new one. or just get rid of the whole system, which is what i did. my version of c2 software is written without SAI, so i dont even get a CEL for it (just for everything else). but if youve got emissions it might still screw you, not sure though


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im in GA, we dont have emmissions haha
i have g12, and i had my tstat swapped out less the 3 months ago, my main reason for not wanting to drain it
no problem though, we got the fitting on, oil feed line ran, oil return ran, all bolted to the turbo, oh did i mention we mounted that too







one of the bolts cross threaded so i gotta get a new one tommorow. im not taking any chances. 
back to work. pics later...


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

I remember seeing a truck without a hood or doors in georgia and I asked the guy if it was legal and he laughed and said yes. Turned out he was an off-duty cop.
Gotta love the dirty dirty.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

if i wanted to, i could run nuthing but a downpipe. and who would tell me it was illegal....no one








time to get back to work







ill post some updates later on. we worked till close to 1. and now i slept to late. 


_Modified by dankvwguy at 12:38 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

lame. ****ing lame! a. kinetics sent me the wrong 90 degree fitting for the turbo b. kinetics didnt send me the downpipe gasket c. kinetics didnt send me the flange for the wastegate to the flexpipe.....
so right now im sitting dead in the water because i dont have ALL my parts here....
LOVELY!!! anyone know how i can get in touch with kinetics on a saturday???


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_lame. ****ing lame! a. kinetics sent me the wrong 90 degree fitting for the turbo b. kinetics didnt send me the downpipe gasket c. kinetics didnt send me the flange for the wastegate to the flexpipe.....


there is no turbo/DP gasket...or did you mean DP/cat gasket?
which 90* fitting? intake fitting, oil fitting?
as for the wastegate, you can always finish putting everything together without that recirc'd


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
there is no turbo/DP gasket...or did you mean DP/cat gasket?
which 90* fitting? intake fitting, oil fitting?
as for the wastegate, you can always finish putting everything together without that recirc'd


how do i finish it, please explain because i would like to atleast crank the car today....
so there is no gasket for bolting the dp to the turbo? i just wanna make sure before i bolt that up....
thanks for the fast response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

take yer time man, Honestly. Do it right the first time


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_

how do i finish it, please explain because i would like to atleast crank the car today....
so there is no gasket for bolting the dp to the turbo? i just wanna make sure before i bolt that up....
thanks for the fast response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i didnt have a turbo/dp gasket, havent had any problems without it. its to smooth machined surfaces, so there shouldnt be any problem with it sealing and matching up right. with the wastegate, if you dont recirc it now it will just blow hot exhaust into the engine bay and be really loud when it opens, but it wont stop the car from running right. thats something that is pretty easy to go back and put on later


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

You don't need a downpipe gasket. Which fitting is wrong? Oil line fitting? You could take a trip to your local home depot or plumbing store and find some fittings. They aren't too expensive. I'm not sure which flange you are talking about for the wastegate. Is it the one that bolts to the wastegate? Or is it the one the recirculates into the downpipe?


----------



## Flo Rida Rob (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (Royale10)*

It's funny, i was angry with some of the issues i was having with the kit...i thought the feed line wouldn't reach, retarded 90 elbow for the feed line...etc...but we got it all figured out. The elbow worked...feed line made it's way...it's all about patience, and having a good dremel...lol. I just finished my car up friday, got the ECU late in the day, fired up first time. 
And what do you mean they didn't send you the flange?
pics of my recent accomplishment...and i'm happy to say i have a VRT now...next week, intercooler and piping being done, and up the boost by 2lbs...also i had a 3" exhaust made yesterday that finished in to my previous magnaflow muffler....sex
cell phone ftl


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

the flange that goes onto the bottom of the wastegate to recirc the air into the downpipe is missing. the clamp for the coupler that goes on to the turbo is to small too. i'm goin to buy a new one now. we have the intake manifold back on. now we just gotta figure out all these vacuum lines. 
adam - Where are those pics man???? call my cell wen you read this, or anyone that can help me with these vac lines... 478-697-5225


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Boo yahZ.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im totally lost with those but im gonna read the direction and use the pics above as reference haha....


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

p.s. You did it this way right? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5











_Modified by Joey Russo at 5:23 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i couldnt find any pics in that thread that showed the vacuum lines we are working with







kinetics def didnt send us the wastegate flange. also, that guy screwed his 90 degree fitting straight into his turbo, i had a flange to install then install the 90 degree fitting into that








we are about to reinstall my plugs, finish bolting the downpipe to the cat then start her up.....wish me luck


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

and ya, my oil feed line where it goes into the filter housing looks just like the pic above


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*









only difference is my boost gauge is run off the brake booster line now


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

so i was going to look at a really nice rado.....and on the way back my input shaft seal decided die and leak gear oil all over my clutch...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_so i was going to look at a really nice rado.....and on the way back my input shaft seal decided die and leak gear oil all over my clutch...






















is it savable? 
also, i didnt see any vac lines on the turbo








and am i supposed to let the top of the wastegate off into the atmosphere or is there a line that goes from that fitting to somewhere else? kinetics directions look like they forgot some puncuation or something 


_Modified by dankvwguy at 11:10 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

the tranny should be fine. the clutch, i doubt it. im out hours of my time and a nearly brand new clutch im going to have to replace all because a $5 seal failed
edit: theres probably not a place to tap it on the turbo, i had to add it. you can run it off the side of the manifold where the DV line is from, i did that for a while without issue


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 11:11 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_the tranny should be fine. the clutch, i doubt it. im out hours of my time and a nearly brand new clutch im going to have to replace all because a $5 seal failed
edit: theres probably not a place to tap it on the turbo, i had to add it. you can run it off the side of the manifold where the DV line is from, i did that for a while without issue

_Modified by crazysccrmd at 11:11 PM 2-23-2008_

damn. that really sucks about the clutch....
i just need to find a picture or something. we had to cut the lines into like 5 different peices and after a while it was to short do to crap....
there is a lot of smoke coming off the exhaust mani, its weird. It doesnt stink like smoke though. i cant tell what it is. it started out really lightly and then picked up a decent bit but still not a lot of smoke. 
also, is my heatsheild on the exhaust mani really needed? i havnt cut it yet and wasnt planning to put it on but i will if i have too...


_Modified by dankvwguy at 11:20 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

we did manage this though








http://s146.photobucket.com/al...6.flv


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

my shiit smoked some, i think its all the packaging greasy shiit that was all over it. i didnt have to cut my heatshield, just banged it into place and bent shiit. only got bolted in place, but its secure. it gets hot in there, put it on


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_my shiit smoked some, i think its all the packaging greasy shiit that was all over it. i didnt have to cut my heatshield, just banged it into place and bent shiit. only got bolted in place, but its secure. it gets hot in there, put it on

will do.
how long would my turbo last if it wasnt get oil at all or correctly. I just wanna make sure its not gonna burn up on me







i'm guessing id be able to hear it


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_how long would my turbo last if it wasnt get oil at all or correctly. I just wanna make sure its not gonna burn up on me







i'm guessing id be able to hear it









youre joking right? you have the oil lines hooked up dont you? 
the turbo wont last very long without oil, it is spinning at several thousand rpm.....


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
how long would my turbo last if it wasnt get oil at all or correctly. I just wanna make sure its not gonna burn up on me 

Dude, you serious?








And as for the smoking expect several hours of that... forget the chemical's name but it protects the cast against corrosion, nothing at all to worry about on that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some MBC's will use that top line on the wastegate as an additional signal, if you are not running an MBC just vent it.


----------



## Flo Rida Rob (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

yea it smoked like crazy on mine thursday....we couldnt figure it out, and then it stopped.........then a friend said it was the coating....


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Dude, you serious?








And as for the smoking expect several hours of that... forget the chemical's name but it protects the cast against corrosion, nothing at all to worry about on that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some MBC's will use that top line on the wastegate as an additional signal, if you are not running an MBC just vent it.

by top one do you mean the one that faces the driver side or the one on the top only because the wg is mounted on its side?
haha ya i have the oil lines hooked up. i was just wondering if for some reason it wasnt getting oil how would i know?


_Modified by dankvwguy at 4:51 AM 2-24-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im done for tnite/this morning. off to bed. tomorrow we are gonna re tighten some stuff then take her for a drive. putting the front end back on was so easy once i saw how to unplug the headlight harness....
omg im tired...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

few quick shots...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
by top one do you mean the one that faces the driver side or the one on the top only because the wg is mounted on its side?


Literally the top of the wastegate i.e. the flat head portion that houses the spring (now appears to be the "side" because the wastegate is mounted on its side).

_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
haha ya i have the oil lines hooked up. i was just wondering if for some reason it wasnt getting oil how would i know?



Get an oil pressure gauge bro, closed loop system therefore tapping into any line with a pressure sender unit should read the same at any point.
Looking good overall though, best of luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

that will be my next investment i guess. a friend is about to send me some detailed pics of the vacuum lines. im gonna fix those then roll her off the ramps and take her for a drive...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

few quick questions and concerns.
1. Car runs great at startup except it runs a tad rich (16-18, depending on how cold it is outside) but after i make a boost run and come to and idle it will sumtimes bounce between 14 and 25. sometimes it will chill around 21-23 and you can hear the gurgleing a bit more then usual as well as idling a bit ruff. While driving without boost the car will stay between 13-15 and under boost be between 10-13 but the idling issue is concerning me cause i know it shouldnt be running rich like that
2. the oil sensor that we uplugged to tap the feed line, what does it do? we forgot to plug it back in so i did that yesterday but im not sure i got it all the way on because the angle you can grab it at is very weird. 
3. my boost gauge wont work. Ive switched it from being inline with the wastegate to the FPR vacuum lines and i still cant get it to show me any boost readings. I know its plugged in to the back of the gauge, the only other thing i cant think of is maybe the line is kinked or bent somewhere inside the dash where i routed it and its closing off the line. its only a 15psi VDO guage, no vac readings(i know i need to sell it and get one with vac readings)
as of right now my wastegate is venting into the atmosphere and the dump tube for it on the downpipe is blowing exhaust into the engine bay. I'm calling 20squared once 10am comes around to get that flange for it. hopefully that will fix some of the noise issues and correct some of my rough idle issues.
other then that the kit should be installed perfectly...aside from my vacuum lines which my dumbass still cant figure out. I have pics a friend showed me but he has a few aftermarket peices that are making me unsure. If someone has a completely stock stage 1 kit installed with their spark plug guide plastic off, please post some pics of your vacuum lines in detail, or if someone can explain where they should be going, starting with the little nipple on the intake mani right after the TB i would GREATLY appreciate it. 
thats all i can think of right now but im sure i will remember some more issues/questions before the day is through...
thanks guys for all your help too, i really cant believe the kit installed as easily as it did, this is the biggest thing i have done to my car myself and i am very happy that i succesfully installed the entire kit, aside from the parts kinetics didnt send me







i gotta throw a thank you out to my buddy arroshiz, if he wasnt helping me i would NEVER have gotten this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

that oil sensor should be one of the pressure sensors, probably the high pressure if you didnt have a buzzer going off on the cluster.
look at the vac line diagram i posted earlier. run a line from post TB to the wastegate and DV. then a line from the brake booster hose to the boost gauge. that should cover all your vac lines if its just the basic stage 1.
open dump wastegate wont cause any idle issues, its completely shut until you hit the set boost level.
have you gone WOT yet? a lot of the time you wont see boost til you go WOT, i know i can drive completely in vacuum all the way up to freeway cruise speeds and never see boost if i want to. a vac/boost gauge is a must, especially for helping to diagnose leaks and idle issues


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_that oil sensor should be one of the pressure sensors, probably the high pressure if you didnt have a buzzer going off on the cluster.
look at the vac line diagram i posted earlier. run a line from post TB to the wastegate and DV. then a line from the brake booster hose to the boost gauge. that should cover all your vac lines if its just the basic stage 1.
open dump wastegate wont cause any idle issues, its completely shut until you hit the set boost level.
have you gone WOT yet? a lot of the time you wont see boost til you go WOT, i know i can drive completely in vacuum all the way up to freeway cruise speeds and never see boost if i want to. a vac/boost gauge is a must, especially for helping to diagnose leaks and idle issues

no buzzing but i did get a CEL at startup, and it keeps coming back even after i reset it by disconnecting the battery. i got one because of the test pipe so idk if thats causing it again. 
i have gone WOT quite a few times, but not a single budge from the boost gauge. I have the boost line hooked to the FPR vacuum lines now cause a friend has his there on his VRT and it works fine. 
Right now I have a hose coming from the post TB nipple on the intake manifold going to the EVAP charcoal purge valve thing. that line has a T on it going over to the wastegate i think. then that line has a T on it going to the DV/blow off valve. i think im gonna pull all the vac lines, get some new hose, and run them again. I have a feeling they are causing my idling and rich fueling issues, because other then that and the wastegate(which you said wont cause idle issues) everything is tight and leak free. 
i did break that secondary air pump hose but its taped up for now, i also have the hose that used to go the front of the airbox capped off with a big bolt, i think it goes to the secondary air pump. I'm gonna get a tiny filter for it this week.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

did you put a one-way valve on the line going to the evap stuff?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_did you put a one-way valve on the line going to the evap stuff?

yup. i got a plastic one. arrow is facing back towards the intake. we put it on backwards originally, from what i understand it should be on good now.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
no buzzing but i did get a CEL at startup, and it keeps coming back even after i reset it by disconnecting the battery. i got one because of the test pipe so idk if thats causing it again. 


It is in your best interest to start scanning that car when it is throwing those CELs, especially now with a turbo you are gonna want to pay closer attention to those details. If you suspect the CEL is as a result of your test pipe then it should be an O2 sensor related code. Try to get acess to a Vag-Com so you can be sure. Remember that the ECU will store other fault codes that do not necessarily set off a CEL.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
It is in your best interest to start scanning that car when it is throwing those CELs, especially now with a turbo you are gonna want to pay closer attention to those details. If you suspect the CEL is as a result of your test pipe then it should be an O2 sensor related code. Try to get acess to a Vag-Com so you can be sure. Remember that the ECU will store other fault codes that do not necessarily set off a CEL.









will do. I meaning to invest in a vag com as well. so much money will be spent this year....ohh boy








i got a CEL from the test pipe after the first few days of driving with it, this was preturbo. the only other thing i know of that would set off the CEL is that oil sensor, especially if its not plugged in. I gotta try getting under there again and wiggle it around to it feels secure and on. the metals are touching but the clip doesnt feel like its over the tab. 
other then the idle and rich issue the car runs GREAT. i mean cruising it is a smooth as silk, turbo spools very lightly under low gas, i love the quiet whine it has. under boost, with that open wastegate, its like driving a fighter jet at takeoff. its SOO loud, especially wen a car is beside me and it opens. im talking about LOUD







i hope it will quite down just a tad wen i can vent it into the downpipe. 
will that open dump tube for the wastegate that is on the downpipe cause any loss in power. you can feel the exhaust gas coming out of it when you reach your hand down to it... i know its ok for the wastegate to vent into the atmosphere but technically the open dump tube is an exhaust leak till i connect it to the wastegate, correct??


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
will do. I meaning to invest in a vag com as well. so much money will be spent this year....ohh boy







??

Welcome to the world of turbo charging your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i got a CEL from the test pipe after the first few days of driving with it, this was preturbo. the only other thing i know of that would set off the CEL is that oil sensor, especially if its not plugged in. I gotta try getting under there again and wiggle it around to it feels secure and on. the metals are touching but the clip doesnt feel like its over the tab. 

That test pipe is eliminating the CAT so your codes should be all emissions related. Probably CAT below efficiency and 2nd O2 sensor not reading/faulty. Scan it to be sure.
When I have had issues with the oil sender connections, it not only sets off a CEL but you will usually see the oil pressure light in addition.


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
will that open dump tube for the wastegate that is on the downpipe cause any loss in power. you can feel the exhaust gas coming out of it when you reach your hand down to it... i know its ok for the wastegate to vent into the atmosphere but technically the open dump tube is an exhaust leak till i connect it to the wastegate, correct??

Open dump will not result in loss of power. When you recirc it the noise will be considerably reduced as all that hot gas is now muffled as it runs through the downpipe into your muffler system. And no it is not an exhaust leak, it is a calibrated leak for whatever psi your spring is setup to run at. What I mean is that up until the time that you hit your max boost the system is "closed", you only dump to prevent overboosting.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

**** I can't wait until my car is finished. This is like back in 8th grade when all the boys were telling me about their conquests over the weekend and I was still stuck in my room watching Knight Rider.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

I know the wastegate opens to prevent overboost, and you can vent it into the atmosphere or the downpipe, i just figured the downpipe part would be considered a leak only because its always open and letting exhaust out, kind of like an exhaust leak farther down would do. i'm gonna send the WG it into the downpipe once i talk to kinetics and get that piece im missing. I'll admit i LOVE the way it sounds when it opens, but for daily driving i really dont wanna hear it all the time. when i get my full 3" exhaust i may have the cut off and close up the dump tube then vent the WG back into the atmosphere again


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_**** I can't wait until my car is finished. This is like back in 8th grade when all the boys were telling me about their conquests over the weekend and I was still stuck in my room watching Knight Rider.

hahahaha is this why you still dream and fantasize about KITT??
I hope to have my car running on the water meth kit by the time you get here. Hopefully i can get my MBC ordered and here as well. I plan to be running 9-11psi by the time you and roxy arrive


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

the open wastegate is awesome (with a dump tube), i can pretty well control whether or not it opens just by how much throttle i give it or not letting it build to full boost. recirc'd, with my old 2.5" exhaust, the car sounded almost stock.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
1. Car runs great at startup except it runs a tad rich (16-18, depending on how cold it is outside) but after i make a boost run and come to and idle it will sumtimes bounce between 14 and 25. sometimes it will chill around 21-23 and you can hear the gurgleing a bit more then usual as well as idling a bit ruff. While driving without boost the car will stay between 13-15 and under boost be between 10-13 but the idling issue is concerning me cause i know it shouldnt be running rich like that


You mean it's running *LEAN* if it's running 16-18. That would be bad under boost, but shouldn't hurt anything otherwise, just be a little rough.
21+ is no gas at all -- that's just coasting / engine braking / you're off the throttle
13-15 is normal for closed loop (out of boost) that's a good thing
10-13 under boost sounds great. The chip shoots for 12ish, but depends a lot on your setup.
-m


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_**** I can't wait until my car is finished. This is like back in 8th grade when all the boys were telling me about their conquests over the weekend and I was still stuck in my room watching Knight Rider.

I should be taunting you right now then.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_I know the wastegate opens to prevent overboost, and you can vent it into the atmosphere or the downpipe, i just figured the downpipe part would be considered a leak only because its always open and letting exhaust out, kind of like an exhaust leak farther down would do. 



Ok did not realize that you were using a downpipe that had the ability to recirc the dump but you were just running it open. If that is the case, yes that is an exhaust leak. You will want to plug that recirc tube. I no longer have that downpipe, I'm running a 3" downpipe then a separate dump tube for the wastegate. A lot of noise @ 18psi.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
You mean it's running *LEAN* if it's running 16-18. That would be bad under boost, but shouldn't hurt anything otherwise, just be a little rough.
21+ is no gas at all -- that's just coasting / engine braking / you're off the throttle
13-15 is normal for closed loop (out of boost) that's a good thing
10-13 under boost sounds great. The chip shoots for 12ish, but depends a lot on your setup.
-m

so the higher the number, the leaner its running??? i just figured low meant lean







ive got a lot to learn....
under full boost it runs between 10-13, never seen it go into single digits.
spooling turbo but wastegate still closed it will be between 14-10 depending on throttle
idling its usually about 13-16 but sumtimes goes up to 19-22 at random. some idles are the 13-16 idles, some idles decide to be 16-19 and some decide to be 19-22. I do notice that if im in full boost then let off it shoot up into the high 20's if not higher then comes back down to 14 rather quickly....
coasting with car in neutral its usually 13-16 or so...but it will fluctuate just like idle does, sometimes being up in the 20s, sometimes in the teens....
I finally got my boost gauge working too, i think the line going into the back of the gauge was loose or something. after i took my whole dash apart i got it working, put everything together and it still worked so im happy to see that. Now i just gotta get the DB series gauge working so i dont have to carry my laptop along for every car ride so i can keep an eye on my A/F
i talked to [email protected] and hes gonna get that flange for my WG and a upper intake mani gasket. Kinetics sent me the lower intake manifold gasket







he thinks my old gasket(it only had about 20k on it but wen i took it out wednesday i tossed it on the ground and it got stepped on and folded up) may be leaking a tiny bit, as well as the DP's leak, causing the fluctuations in my A/F. Water/meth should be here today but i probably wont tackle that till this weekend...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_

Ok did not realize that you were using a downpipe that had the ability to recirc the dump but you were just running it open. If that is the case, yes that is an exhaust leak. You will want to plug that recirc tube. I no longer have that downpipe, I'm running a 3" downpipe then a separate dump tube for the wastegate. A lot of noise @ 18psi.










ya, i figured you misunderstood me. any type of exhaust leak is gonna cause power loss right? considering how big this leak is (there is A LOT of air coming out of that tube) id think it was a good bit of power. I'm gonna see if i can find something to plug it until that flange arrives. 
my basis for the power loss is the fact that i "compared" it with my friends GST last night and hes prolly got about 220-230whp. from 40mph our cars were almost even with me pulling just a tad, 3rd gear i would start to pull on him pretty good. i feel like i should be making more power because when i was n/a our cars were almost even at a launch, but he would walk me once he caught traction. in a 1/4 race he would get me by 2 or 3 cars wen i was n/a
that open wastegate is growing on me too







i may have to weld this downpipe dump tube up 
man i type to much










_Modified by dankvwguy at 3:01 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

As you said, the power loss from an exhaust leak would depend on its severity. Typically unless the leak is just horrible you should not be seeing a huge performance decrement other than annoying noise. Running with that dump tube open ended is like having a huge hole in your muffler, it is post-turbo so it should not affect power (you would not want a leak in the exhaust manifold for example as that is pre-turbo, leading to improper spooling). That being said... go ahead and weld that thing shut anyway, just not a good idea to have anything in that engine bay open like that (backfiring etc through that pipe could be less than funny for your car). I don't like the recirced wastegates... but that's just me.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

its a pretty decent sized tube but i'm guessing the loss is minimal at most. I'm gonna leave it open and recirc it just because thats the way the kit is made, but once i get a 3" exhaust made i may have them weld it up and ill run a open WG. i really am beginning to love that sound








oh, and im not getting any buzzes or lights from my cluster other then the CEL, so should I assume that the sensor is plugged up? 



_Modified by dankvwguy at 4:23 PM 2-25-2008_


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

never assume anythign and go VAG-com your car and see what codes you are throwing and have logged.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_never assume anythign and go VAG-com your car and see what codes you are throwing and have logged.

no doubt. gonna bring it to macon friday maybe. get it scanned at the dealership. advance/autozones scanner cant tell me ****...and if it does its usually wrong...


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
how long would my turbo last if it wasnt get oil at all or correctly. I just wanna make sure its not gonna burn up on me







i'm guessing id be able to hear it









about 5 minutes, once that engine is warm bye bye turbo! When we turboed my friends altima the oil pressure was too low and within 5-10 it was toast.
Crank the engine over with ignition removed to see if oil comes out of the line.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

well ive been driving it for 2 days and hit boost quite a few times. I'd say my turbo is getting oil








could my exhaust leak be causing some iffy reading with my wideband? i noticed last night that when i shift gears while under full boost the a/f spikes to 22-25 then right back down once im on the gas again. it doesnt seem to happen if i do a low boost pull and lightly let off, only wen i do a full boost pull, let off fast and change gears, then back on the throttle. that split second during the change of gear it spikes until the throttle is pushed again, then its right back to 11-13....


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

What are you going doing to combat heat issues surrounding the coolant hoses coming from the head to the firewall? 
I am recirc'ing the coolant lines going to the TB but I still am worried about blistering on the rest of the lines. I have the manifold and hot side ceramic coated but didn't do the DP as I didn't think it was needed, but forgot about the coolant lines.
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*

I deleted the TB coolant lines (live in MD, winters are not that extreme) and I got a hose from napa for the coolant line that runs from the back of the head to the heater core( i think thats where it goes) Fits amazing looks so much cleaner. I will get a pic up and info on it for you guys. It looks better and no where near as soft as the stock stuff. Also I just did some work to my Kinetic kit:
tapped the block for oil return
BVH Ferrara (sp?) valves, 5 angle,new everything
Peloquin
South Bend stage IV
relocated battery to trunk
all new BFI mounts
put my boost controller in the glove box
and about $400 worth of OEM crap from IMPEX..thanks joey.
All throw some pics up and give my review of the clutch in a bit.















Beers for the end of winter soon and Turbos!!!


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

ya i saw a pic of the coolant line remodel, but is heat still an issue? or something to be concerned with?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i havnt put my heatsheild on yet (doing that today as well as installing my water meth kit, possibly) and with the short trips i take daily the heat doesnt seem to be all the intense. During the summer will be my biggest issue thanks to 100+ humid days, just about everyday. if the coolant lines do become a serious i may put some time into re routing them away from the manifold/turbo/DP/WG areas. 
would wrapping some coolant lines in heatsheild type material be an improvement or a waste of time?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i havnt put my heatsheild on yet (doing that today as well as installing my water meth kit, possibly) and with the short trips i take daily the heat doesnt seem to be all the intense. During the summer will be my biggest issue thanks to 100+ humid days, just about everyday. if the coolant lines do become a serious i may put some time into re routing them away from the manifold/turbo/DP/WG areas. 
would wrapping some coolant lines in heatsheild type material be an improvement or a waste of time?

i think its a good idea all my shizz is wrapped!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_
i think its a good idea all my shizz is wrapped!

did you use like thermal tape or what?? id like to wrap some of my vacuum lines too just because they are so close to all the heat...


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

apparently there is some stuff called "Cool Tube" that is just like the stock metal cover that surrounds the lines running from the firewall. I may see if I can pick up some of that and run the tubes through it. Don't need anything too extreme, but i'd like to avoid melting the hoses haha


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_i'd like to avoid melting the hoses haha

as would i. VR6OOM has an issue last year with his water/meth lines that ran over his exhaust manifold to his TB. the plastic line would keep getting melted by all the heat. he re routed them now but im glad i witnessed it so i can be sure to route my hoses away from that heat...


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

yeah i spotted it right away last night as I was hooking mine all up.
Glad to see the VR is finally looking like a normal engine again


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_yeah i spotted it right away last night as I was hooking mine all up.
Glad to see the VR is finally looking like a normal engine again

feels great doesnt it


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

getting there ya


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*

It's on now Dank =p









http://www.kratemotors.com/roxy/


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

can can have a race to see who finishes first....
i'm here 








engine is back in with turbo and everything in the back mounted. it's on like donkey kong!


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*

hahaha we may have to add a third contender in the turbo-off


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

hahaha nice photoshop.
I'm shooting for a April1 completion date, if I go any quicker the car will just have to sit in the garage finished, tempting and teasing me to drive it on the gravel covered streets. Need the winter to wrap up and street sweepers to come out and do some cleaning before papa smurf can terrorize the neighborhood again.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*

you both should be finished by now!!!!!!!!!! get off the internet, and finish dammit.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_you both should be finished by now!!!!!!!!!! get off the internet, and finish dammit. 

WIN!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_you both should be finished by now!!!!!!!!!! 

x2


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
x2 :






























i don't see any wrenches turning while your typing..........
that turbo isn't gonna install itself!!!!!!!!!1


_Modified by Noobercorn at 8:24 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

if i could bring my car to the office i just might. but i can't.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im finished








*brushes shoulder off*


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_im finished








*brushes shoulder off*


havent you learned.....you're never finished.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_

havent you learned.....you're never finished.

so very true


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

JOEY RUSSO: what stg kit did u buy?? is the car gonna be ready for bug out?? also i have a obd1 head with only 80k on it and new lifter in case ur interested


_Modified by 95mk3vr6 at 7:20 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

you can wrap the coolant line if you want to , but i know people that have run for years with no issues.
i dont run any covers. the coolant is 200 degrees and the line is above the manifold either way. just keep an eye on it.
hey, im not sure if this has been mentioned before, but why dont people T off their oil feed line to run an oil pressure sender?? its alot easier to get to than the factory location. just wondering.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

my car comes stock with an oil pressure gauge.







sorry jay.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i meant i was finished with stage one that is. snow performance stage 2 kit came in today. I'm prolly gonna install that friday then i gotta get a MBC. 9-11psi till summer


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
hey, im not sure if this has been mentioned before, but why dont people T off their oil feed line to run an oil pressure sender?? its alot easier to get to than the factory location. just wondering.

Very good question! I want to know too!


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

got some more work done tonite....


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

reminds me of my car about 4 days ago









i wanna get a SRI whenever i get around to getting a FMIC setup. I love the VRs intake mani but i know a SRI will get better flow as well as look better in general...


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95mk3vr6* »_JOEY RUSSO: what stg kit did u buy?? is the car gonna be ready for bug out?? also i have a obd1 head with only 80k on it and new lifter in case ur interested

_Modified by 95mk3vr6 at 7:20 PM 2-26-2008_

Stage deux. Did you part yours yet? I thought you were gonna rebuild the car?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

boy do i need a boost controller or wat!


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
Stage deux. Did you part yours yet? I thought you were gonna rebuild the car?

nah i decided to keep it, trying to upgrade the turbo to a T04E, yea the car done driveable fix everything shes running like a champ now


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

thats awesome to hear man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_thats awesome to hear man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so when ur car gonna be on the road?? also you going to run it at bug out?


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

I will have it done by bugout. Hopefully 100% done and I'll try to run it too. Never done it before so why not


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_boy do i need a boost controller or wat!

you dont. as soon as you get one you'll start turning it up. and then up again. and then you'll realize you cant run more boost on your current setup. then you'll spend a shiit ton of money and upgrade. and turn the boost up more. and then you'll break something. and spend more money to fix it. and spend more money to upgrade the stuff that broke so it hopefully wont break again. and then it'll break again. and then you'll spend money to fix it. and then turn the boost up more...get the pattern yet?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

no, you lost me








isnt that the whole point though? i knew it was addicting when i bought the kit, and i was right, it ****ing addictive.....all the crackheads in town have nothing on me now 
i enjoy my VW because its a never ending project, so my whole point is to put money into it, whether that be fixing it or making it faster and less reliable


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_no, you lost me








isnt that the whole point though? i knew it was addicting when i bought the kit, and i was right, it ****ing addictive.....all the crackheads in town have nothing on me now 
i enjoy my VW because its a never ending project, so my whole point is to put money into it, whether that be fixing it or making it faster and less reliable









I'd have to say that I have a similar mentality.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
I'd have to say that I have a similar mentality.









if we didnt, we would be driving a honda. and no, that wasnt a honda bash








glad to see that comment was sig material


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_

glad to see that comment was sig material









Dude, that quotation was so pimp it was more than deserving of a sig! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Dude, that quotation was so pimp it was more than deserving of a sig! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6mitch (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re:*

I'm gonna build a 3.0 liter 12v VR6 with 9.0 :1 CR and I would like to run a kinetics kit with 6-8 psi. Question being, would a t3/t4 work well with a 3.0 or should i run a t4?
Also it's a distributor motor. How much hp can a dist. motor make
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vr6mitch)*

the 3.0L wont really net you much gain over the 2.8, but if youve got the money, do it. at 9:1 you'll probably want to run more than 6-8psi, 15 would be a good number for starters. go full T4, or a t3/t4 with a .82 hotside minimum. dist motor with c2 software you have the option of 30# (~300whp, ~10psi) or 42# (~400whp, ~20psi). the 42# setup can be a bitch to get running right though


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_the 3.0L wont really net you much gain over the 2.8, but if youve got the money, do it. at 9:1 you'll probably want to run more than 6-8psi, 15 would be a good number for starters. go full T4, or a t3/t4 with a .82 hotside minimum. dist motor with c2 software you have the option of 30# (~300whp, ~10psi) or 42# (~400whp, ~20psi). the 42# setup can be a bitch to get running right though

well played sir, well played. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

well everything was doing great up until last night. My MBC came in so we installed it and set it. did a few pulls in the car and made sure it stayed at 6psi. After that we adjusted it a tad and managed to get about 7-7.5psi and i was happy with that for now so i set and left it. Drove the car around a good bit last night, never drove it FAST but i did a few boost pulls, all of them wen great so we stopped by a friends house. When we pulled in the car was idling and running fine. I shut the car off and come back maybe 3 hours later and try to crank it up. Its turns over but immediately it drops below idle and starts puttering a lot, like it was either getting crap for fuel or running on 1 piston. I dont think i blew anything because i would of been able to tell before i turned the car off...anyone have any advice? im going back to his house this morning to try cranking it again and then removing the MBC to see if that helps. from there im gonna check the fuel pump and all the vac lines i guess..







any help would be greatly appreciated.. 
also, unplugging the battery for a few min then trying to crank it didnt help at all, and after 2 more starts just like the first few the car wouldnt even crank anymore. it sounds like it tries to turn over a few times during the crank but never starts up...
_Modified by dankvwguy at 8:30 AM 3-8-2008_


_Modified by dankvwguy at 8:30 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_well everything was doing great up until last night. 

Yeah, I was wondering what had become of this project. You are not intercooled right? Reason being that behavior sounds similar to blowing off a silicone coupler from one of the pipes... car almost goes in to limp mode and sometimes refuses to restart. Literally check ALL your connections (air and fuel), as in from the air intake, through MAF etc up to the intake manifold.
If you suspect having "blown" something, pop the hood and listen carefully to the motor (assuming you can even get the thing started), for knocking, chain noise, etc. Check your smoke plume also from your muffler.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Yeah, I was wondering what had become of this project. You are not intercooled right? Reason being that behavior sounds similar to blowing off a silicone coupler from one of the pipes... car almost goes in to limp mode and sometimes refuses to restart. Literally check ALL your connections (air and fuel), as in from the air intake, through MAF etc up to the intake manifold.
If you suspect having "blown" something, pop the hood and listen carefully to the motor (assuming you can even get the thing started), for knocking, chain noise, etc. Check your smoke plume also from your muffler.

no smoke just total limp mode. Would it keep starting with a popped off coupler and still run or would it eventually not crank too? 
I am un intercooled but we only did the run just to test the MBC, i wanted to make sure it didnt go any higher then 8psi. i have a water/meth kit that i still need to install as well. im gonna take the MBC off since it is the last thing i installed before this, hopefully it is just a coupler or something, i really dont think 8lbs is enough to blow something in my motor. i have 81k on a well treated motor if that makes any difference. 
Once i find a ride im heading over to his house to try and get it started, wish me luck


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
no smoke just total limp mode. Would it keep starting with a popped off coupler and still run or would it eventually not crank too? 
I am un intercooled but we only did the run just to test the MBC, i wanted to make sure it didnt go any higher then 8psi. i have a water/meth kit that i still need to install as well. im gonna take the MBC off since it is the last thing i installed before this, hopefully it is just a coupler or something, i really dont think 8lbs is enough to blow something in my motor. i have 81k on a well treated motor if that makes any difference. 
Once i find a ride im heading over to his house to try and get it started, wish me luck









TJ it sounds like a big time vacuum leak.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
TJ it sounds like a big time vacuum leak.

ya. could it likely be a coupler or vac line? could it be a gasket between turbo/mani? mani/block? downpipe/turbo? 
could i tell while driving if i blew my hg or a piston ring or something?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
ya. could it likely be a coupler or vac line? could it be a gasket between turbo/mani? mani/block? downpipe/turbo? 


Check all your vac lines, they blow off pretty easy under high boost. Honestly though, a leak between the turbo to manifold should not affect it as adversely as you are describing.


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
could i tell while driving if i blew my hg or a piston ring or something?


The engine would be "missing" and firing like ****, check of course your oil to see if there is contamination in there as a result of a blown head.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Check all your vac lines, they blow off pretty easy under high boost. Honestly though, a leak between the turbo to manifold should not affect it as adversely as you are describing.
The engine would be "missing" and firing like ****, check of course your oil to see if there is contamination in there as a result of a blown head.


will do. it was running great when we pulled in. i didnt feel or hear anything odd while we were driving. wouldnt the coupler effect performance right away if it popped off while i was driving?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

well the turbo to intake clamp was loose so i tightened it and still nothing. 
i did notice where the wastegate dump tube is open on the downpipe it will shoot out a little puff of smoke when im trying to crank it and it does finally turn over for that split second before it stalls... i cant really get it to even stay on this morning...just turns over and then dies after a putter or 2


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

heres were we have got so far. I got the car to turn over and with a little bit of gas stay on, but there is a good bit of white smoke coming out of the dump tube(the pipe that should be connected to where the wastegate vents). if i stop pushing the gas the car stalls. any ideas? i check the inlet side of the turbo for oil and only found a small few drops that a probably from that hose that goes from the valve cover to the intake. the blades were dry as dry could be. I'm going to take the exhaust side off later today probably and check it


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

white smoke = bad.....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

TJ, rather than shooting in the dark, find someone with VAG COM. you will know right away what the issue is. 
small puffs of white smoke are ok, usaully just condensation. if there is a lot of smoke, that is bad. 
also, it sounds like you have fouled plugs, or a dirty MAF, or a bad O2 or CTS. these are the most common things that just go, outa nowhere. 
get a vag com on that before you take the hotside off. no sense in ripping things apart yet.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_TJ, rather than shooting in the dark, find someone with VAG COM. you will know right away what the issue is. 
small puffs of white smoke are ok, usaully just condensation. if there is a lot of smoke, that is bad. 
also, it sounds like you have fouled plugs, or a dirty MAF, or a bad O2 or CTS. these are the most common things that just go, outa nowhere. 
get a vag com on that before you take the hotside off. no sense in ripping things apart yet. 

i hear ya, only thing that sucks is the closet dealer is one hour away. i'm gonna have to buy one because there is not a single person i know that isnt less the 2 hours away.
The smoke is pretty constant but it doesnt last, like when it blows away it seems to disapear rather quickly. Its not a large amount but it is still a bit of smoke. i regret it but i havnt looked to see if its coming out of the back exhaust too. i checked the coolant bottle and didnt notice much other then some surface bubbles/


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

PM me your zip code, and i will find you a vag com local.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

went back to try and drive it to my g/fs for the night. i can get it running but it runs like total ****, if i let off the gas it just dies. So much white smoke is coming from the downpipe too, it filled up the whole area in seconds. my only idea is that my headgasket is toast. 
once i find i vag i guess i will find out, if its that it would i be better off replacing the OEM one or go ahead and lower the CR and stuff. I dont have a lot of money to work with, prolly close to 800 at most. Ive never attempted pulling a head before, anyone got any help on that? also, how much do you think a shop would charge to install it(i know most shops around here dont do aftermarket stuff but i figured the turbo setup shouldnt make the job any harder







)
you guys were kidding wen you said boost was addictive and ****ing expensive.... im so pissed right now...
noober - thank you for even looking man, i really appreciate that...


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

damn...that sucks. with $800 you should be able to get a low compression head gasket and arp studs. no point in going with a stock c/r gasket, you'll just end up pulling the head again to put in the low c/r gasket in a little while anyways. 
couple things first though:
-try a compression test
-is your coolant level going down?
-oil level on dipstick going down?
-oil/collant mixed at all?
-pull the plugs to see if they look entirely washed clean
-vagcom (obviously)


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

nothing should be coming from your dump tube at idle or driving unless youre at full boost.
it concerns me that you have smoke coming from your dump tube. or is it coming from your downpipe and the recirculation fitting is sitting open, which is not a good idea since it puts 1500 degree exhaust straight up to your engine bay and can burn things.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

pretty sure his wg is dumped, but the recirc tube in the DP is still open.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_pretty sure his wg is dumped, but the recirc tube in the DP is still open.

wg dumps to atmosphere, DP is only open because kinetics didnt send the WG to dump tube flange. Still waiting on it too
coolant level doesnt seem to be dropping, but it has lowered slowly over the past few months i have noticed. 
oil level looks low but i kept forgetting to check it after the car had been sitting for a while, i need to re do my oil drain pipe beacuse its current placement probably lets a small bit of oil stay in the tube, ill be cutting and straightening it while the car is down. 
other then that the oil looks fine, doesnt seem watery or anything. 
dont burn me for this but where and how can i get a compression test?
crazy - with the plugs being this new (2 weeks) would i notice carbon build up on them if they havnt been washed clean by coolant?


_Modified by dankvwguy at 9:39 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

i don't fully understand the WG setup on this car. if it is dumped, it is NOT recirc'd, so what gives? 
also, there should be NO smoke coming out of it at idle unless the WG is held open. whick is unlikely, but possible. 
WG is easy to take off. take it off and check it's operation. also, look closely at the insides. i want to know the color of any buildup that is on it. 
i also sent you a PM for the VAG-COM, get that done first. see if there are any fishy codes. 
and, yeah, look in your coolant. if there is oil in it, drop the compression, and throw in ARP's. for 400 bucks, and a few hours of work, you can do it. we can walk you through it if need be. it really is not hard. 
edit: WG cleared up, thanks. disregard my 1st Q. 


_Modified by Noobercorn at 9:42 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i don't fully understand the WG setup on this car. if it is dumped, it is NOT recirc'd, so what gives? 


the DP kinetic supplies has the recirc pipe built into the side of it. but on dank's setup the wastegate is dumped with the recirc portion of the downpipe still open. so exhuast gases can come out the opening in the DP.
EDIT FOR PIC (im really really skilled...)










_Modified by crazysccrmd at 9:46 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i'm gonna have to buy one because there is not a single person i know that isnt less the 2 hours away.


Move to Fl.









_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
The smoke is pretty constant but it doesnt last, like when it blows away it seems to disapear rather quickly. Its not a large amount but it is still a bit of smoke. i regret it but i havnt looked to see if its coming out of the back exhaust too./

That was one of my first suggestions... check the smoke plume out the muffler. If you are seeing large amounts of smoke that headgasket is probably "not feeling well" at the moment.
There are varying opinions on compression ratios to run in a boosted Vr6. I run 8.5:1 and all I have to say is that *none of the people I know of personally* (I don't care who someone else may of read/heard of) that run a lot of boost (>15 psi) have had good experiences on stock compression. The fact that you will be continually tempted to increase boost levels to me warrants the use of a head spacer. Get the ARP hardware also.
The C2 product is a straight forward install once you get all the other crap surrounding the engine out of the way. Do NOT replace your current headspacer with a stock one even if someone gives you 5 of them free. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
EDIT FOR PIC (im really really skilled...)

that was great. yeah, i knkow how kinetic's is, i have it







and have installed i think 6 at this point, maybe 7, but i was not following the setup that dank was running. 
i am all up to speed now.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_










About your artwork bro??








Is this what a college education gets you?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Is this what a college education gets you?

i think they might cover that my last semester now... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
About your artwork bro??








Is this what a college education gets you?

lol, thank god i dropped out of college!!!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
EDIT FOR PIC (im really really skilled...)










just like that except the WG has nothing on it. the bottom side of it is wide open, no flange attached (when i hit full boost that is) 
im still waiting on the part that connects the 2...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

can anyone give me a good link to the cheapest place to buy the C2 stuff??? i figured i might as well if it is the headgasket. i will def want more boost in the future. i wouldnt push more the 10lbs for a while....just because im now more paranoid


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

http://www.spturbo.com is schimmels site. get ARP headstuds (200) and 8.5:1 spacer (which includes gaskets, 200) 
or, http://www.c2motorsports.net
or, contact chris directly on here. he is a standup cat, and will send yo **** right quick. 
on here, his screen name is c2motorsports
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_http://www.spturbo.com is schimmels site. get ARP headstuds (200) and 8.5:1 spacer (which includes gaskets, 200) 
or, http://www.c2motorsports.net
or, contact chris directly on here. he is a standup cat, and will send yo **** right quick. 
on here, his screen name is c2motorsports
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill check into it. I'm gonna call [email protected] monday, i ordered the kit all through him. I'll see how much he can get me all that for. Do i need to order the #42 software and injectors too?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i guess im gonna be wasting my ENTIRE tax return







greatttttttttt..............


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
Do i need to order the #42 software and injectors too?

need? or want







you DO want to. but you can sell your injectors, and you can exchange your chip for a new one for the new tune. 
ladies and gentlemen, Mr Dank is going broke before our eyes 
welcome to the insanity bro !!!!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
need? or want







you DO want to. but you can sell your injectors, and you can exchange your chip for a new one for the new tune. 
ladies and gentlemen, Mr Dank is going broke before our eyes 
welcome to the insanity bro !!!!

The increased power associated with the larger injectors and tune is great but I'd recommend that he stick with the 30s or 36s (whatever he is running presently) until he gets the car running perfectly. When he gets that headspacer and the ARP kit in, it will not be too much of a burden to go back and modify his fuelling. Adding too much ish at the same time just makes the setup that much harder to troubleshoot. At least if he has a good base setup he can upgrade from there incrementally.
Doode, I am running the 630s and still spending.








Vrt with 20psi & ever-being-broke status.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

good point. i am a little eager at times. i think he should drop a 3 litre on standalone in there with a gt40, but that's just me. 








i too am running 20 psi, and i too am broke as a joke.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_good point. i am a little eager at times. i think he should drop a 3 litre on standalone in there with a gt40, but that's just me. 


You are just a bad person.








Oh, I have a gt35r btw.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
You are just a bad person.









no argument here








i too am upping my turbo, but just the hotside for now. .82 of course. 
i want the GT35, it is just a great match to the vr.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_Oh, I have a gt35r btw.










and by that he's trying to say his **** is bigger....apparently on vortex turbo size is considered a direct correlation...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_

and by that he's trying to say his **** is bigger....apparently on vortex turbo size is considered a direct correlation...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

dank.
stick with your 30# setup.
especially until you 
a. get your problems sorted.
b. get your drivetrain beefed up a bit
i think its really bad to have that hot gas coming up from the recirc all the time and down from the WG at full boost. youre probably burning stuff up in the bay.
i woudl say that its not SAFE to drive the car like that. you could have easily burnt wires or vacuum lines.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_dank.
stick with your 30# setup.
especially until you 
a. get your problems sorted.
b. get your drivetrain beefed up a bit
i think its really bad to have that hot gas coming up from the recirc all the time and down from the WG at full boost. youre probably burning stuff up in the bay.
i woudl say that its not SAFE to drive the car like that. you could have easily burnt wires or vacuum lines. 

i agree, and i have only been taking it on 5-10 min drives max. 
only reason i was asking about the injectors was because i wasnt sure if i needed it to run lower CR. if i can run the car fine with lower CR and 30 injectors i will stick with those. 
other then my gears my drivetrain should be good for just under 400hp.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

go slow dude. No need to rush. I just found out (realized because I'm an idiot) that the drive home for us from 1552 is going to be *15 hours!!*. UGH.
So I don't think it will be such a hot idea for us to race midway through the trip hahaha
How about a nice lunch instead?








Anyhoo, good luck doode. It will get sorted. Looks like we will be picking up the beast in 3 weeks tops.
And a peek of the rats nest:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
if i can run the car fine with lower CR and 30 injectors i will stick with those. 
other then my gears my drivetrain should be good for just under 400hp. 

You can definitely continue with your 30 injectors on a lower compression. People would say that it is counter productive however since the max boost that you can safely run before you max out the injectors might not be sufficient to justify using the lowered compression. You should however consider that by lowering the compression at this point you are essentially preparing the car for later when you WILL be running higher boost levels.
When I was on the 36lb setup I ran stock compression for a while (was running ~14 psi at this time cuz I did not want to break stuff) and then was lowered compression for a while (still 14 psi cuz of the lack of fuel). I did not notice the significant reduction in performance that is rumored. That is BS. Especially on a boosted car with a turbo that comes online relatively early anyway so and reduction in bottom end torque is hidden.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

exactly,
you will see little to no difference in power up top from the lowered compression ratio.
you may feel a little difference off the line.
no biggie at all.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
I did not notice the significant reduction in performance that is rumored. That is BS. Especially on a boosted car with a turbo that comes online relatively early anyway so and reduction in bottom end torque is hidden.

agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ok well i will stick with my 30lb injectors for now just because i dont NEED the 42lb. What about software though? how does the 30lb software do with lowered compression. 
The more i think about this whole issue the easier on my mind it is. I realize that i would be doing this eventually so why not now instead of then. My main scare is just the work itself, it is beyond me how i installed the turbo kit without breaking something, who knows what will happen wen i have to pull a head....any help with easing my mind is appreciated...
jkrew - i guess i could try to race you with a blown headgasket







but lunch sounds good. Hopefully i will have work started atleast by the time you come through. we can come up with some type of small contest to decide who buys lunch








also, im still confused as to why i havnt found coolant in my oil, and also why my oil level is a bit low










_Modified by dankvwguy at 5:19 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

wouldn't the oil be low due to turbo? 
Also, I installed a C2 headspacer on mine just fyi. Think it was 9:1? Also part two, come back to the blog man. Didn't mean to scare ya off after your influx of posts haha


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_wouldn't the oil be low due to turbo? 
Also, I installed a C2 headspacer on mine just fyi. Think it was 9:1? Also part two, come back to the blog man. Didn't mean to scare ya off after your influx of posts haha



haha naw i have just been busy the past few days, and now THIS. well the oil was low low, like lower then the textured part on the dipstick. Only culprit i can think of is the oil return tube just because of how it is routed, it probably doesnt let all the oil back into the pan unless the car is on and oil is flowing. 
so what do i NEED to run 8.5? i know the gasket and spacer and im gonna get ARP studs just because but do i need anything like software, plugs, or even parts i should replace when the head is off? 
I'm not looking at rebuilding my head also as it only has 81k and i havnt noticed any significant noises coming from the valvetrain.
*edit* i went outside to crank the car and i noticed it do this earlier today before i got it towed but when i try to crank sometimes the car likes to pop, like that first startup after it sitting for a few hours starts with one LOUD ass POP!! then it will go into it normal trying to crank stuff. wtf is the pop im hearing??


_Modified by dankvwguy at 6:09 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

also, is the smoke actually burning oil? That would explain your low oil levels. Check your oil lines and fittings? Could the car be running like **** because it has no oil?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

when i lower my compression, im going to do 9.0:1
the 8.5 is conventional, but i like a little more compression
also, if i were you i would exhaust all my other options before i did a new HG. it may not be the HG and then you'll have spent all this time and not have it right.
i would check every single part of your install again. no joke. everything.
is your MAF in backward?? the arrow on it should point toward the turbo. it should be in right, but who knows. this is an odd issue.
check your vac lines again. look closely. hell, take them off and put them back on after you inspect them. 
the car should still start and run even with a bag HG, so it MAY not be the issue.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_when i lower my compression, im going to do 9.0:1
the 8.5 is conventional, but i like a little more compression
also, if i were you i would exhaust all my other options before i did a new HG. it may not be the HG and then you'll have spent all this time and not have it right.
i would check every single part of your install again. no joke. everything.
is your MAF in backward?? the arrow on it should point toward the turbo. it should be in right, but who knows. this is an odd issue.
check your vac lines again. look closely. hell, take them off and put them back on after you inspect them. 
the car should still start and run even with a bag HG, so it MAY not be the issue.

***I'm only adding this note because i feel like some of you are thinking i havnt been driving the car. The car has been turboed for 2 weeks now, running perfect up until saturday morning around 3am***
everything has been checked with the vac and couplers. everything else i have checked is fine.
The car ran PERFECT up until friday night, with the ONLY change being the adding of the MBC and upping the boost to 7.5-8 pounds. Did a few pulls that way, no spikes or anything, then drove to a friends house and shut her off after a few minutes of cooling. Go to start it back up and then everything i have talked about is happening....
The car will start, but if i dont hold down the gas it dies right away, im talking turn over then die. The smoke i am getting from the exhaust and downpipe is white as white smoke can be. i cant find any coolant in my oil that i can notice, or any oil in my coolant. 
I really dont know what else to check. im confused as you guys are as to how my HG would blow under 8lbs first off, but then for the car to act like this.... im so confused...






































_Modified by dankvwguy at 6:38 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

car has been sitting since this morning, went down and checked the oil levels and they are back to normal(same level after the turbo install), i have a feeling it was just that me checking the oil 2 minutes after it was off didnt give me a good level.
how do i know if there is coolant in my oil? i will say the oil looks a LITTLE bit watery, as in it will run down the dipstick quicker then normal, but i dont stare at my oil enough to know if coolant has gotten into it...


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

well look at it this way, if your car was fine before and it ALL OF A SUDDEN started running like ****, something broke or came loose. Either or.
Does the smoke have a blue tint? If so it's usually coolant. Can you do a compression test? Is the oil milky? All of the lines solid? ECU plugged in? Cracked coilpack? There are no autozones near you to get yer port read?


_Modified by Joey Russo at 4:32 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

coolant should be almost perfectly white when youre burning it. it's basically just steam...if there's a bluish tint it's usually oil, black = fuel
hurry up and vagcom it so you can tell what the problem might be without going and spending a shiit ton of money


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_coolant should be almost perfectly white when youre burning it. it's basically just steam...if there's a bluish tint it's usually oil, black = fuel
hurry up and vagcom it so you can tell what the problem might be without going and spending a shiit ton of money

closest one i found is about 2 hours away but i posted and the guy called me back this morning. hes gonna drive to hear next sunday (sucks to wait that long but its the best option i got right now) hes been in iraq for a while and bought the vag right before he left so hes a n00b on it. I'm sure i can figure it out once i tinker with it a good bit. it will prbably cost me his gas and some food depending how long he stays but i am greatful to him for even offering to come.
the smoke is definitely white, but i dont really see any blue tint at all. if there is some then it is VERY faint in color. no black whatsoever
jkrew - that exactly what happened, fine one minute then **** the next. im ****ing clueless on what it could be, HG is the only idea that fits a few of the issues im having....
hopefully a vag scan will give me some pointers























woops posted on Emis name instead of mine. its dank of course


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

do you have a compression tester? if not, theyre relatively cheap for a basic one, would help narrow it down some while you wait on the vagcom. you can also try manually flashing out the codes if yours will do that


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_do you have a compression tester? if not, theyre relatively cheap for a basic one, would help narrow it down some while you wait on the vagcom. you can also try manually flashing out the codes if yours will do that

i dont have crap to scan codes. Best thing i can get access to is advance/autozones scanner but i have no way to get the car to either place. 
anyone have any idea what that popping noise is? this morning and about 40 min ago wen i tried to just crank the car as soon as the key would be turned to where it would be when you crank the car it makes this god awfully loud POP. nothing else. just a pop like a balloon popping then it tries to turn over. it only happens that first time after it has been sitting for a while. i cant tell where its coming from but it sounds like its on the backside of the engine...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

posted on her name again


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (EmiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EmiC* »_
i dont have crap to scan codes. 

i know...but on older mk3's and mk2's you could jumper the scan port to make the CEL "blink" out the codes. not sure if it will work for you though
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...k.pdf


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

jkrew? that made me LOL!!!!!!!
ok, TJ, your car needs a scan, we know this, but what to do in the interim? 
if you have a bentley, follow the OBD directions to test the following sensors....
O2, MAF, knock, TPS, CTS. 
then, test the actual voltage to each with a voltmeter(both "key on", AND "off"). USE A VOLTMETER, and WRITE DOWN what your findings are. 
then, try unplugging one at a time, and starting the car. start with CTS, then TSP, them MAF, then O2. in that order. 
you see, C2 software has failsafes in it, it will do what it's told to a point, then the sensors do the rest. if you have a faulty sensor (which usaully will happen out of nowhere) we can isolate it this way. 
also, do you really know if the car ras "great" before the 3 am excursion to the "massage parlor"







or as you call it "your friends house"? the reason i word it that way, is for all you know (without vag com) the car could have been really pissed at you, and you never heard it "speak" because you were not "listening (via vag com). 
follow my drift here? 
also, blink codes can be taken from ANY OBD! or OBD2 car, with the right process. however, testing the way i mentioned above will yeild MUCH FASTER results than blink codes, cause they suck a fat one. i personally would rather have inter course with J"KREW" (hays) than to have to read another blink code. 
BTW, Jay, that is an official invite








JUST ****ING KIDDING!!! stop calling me Jay, it is creepy, and the judge said you had to anyway.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ill just say that before that night, the A/F and boost were perfect. Car ran great "from what i understand" up until that night when i tried to turn it on...
the white smoke is definitely getting thicker from what i see. this morning there was a good bit, and this afternoon it only gets worse. 
ok, im gonna try what you said tomorrow night, but what is CTS and TPS (reports







)?? where is the knock sensor too
have i mentioned to you guys that i have not gotten a SINGLE CEL since this started. i did have one that i got cleared, it was just the low catalyst efficiency from the test pipe. 
after talking with jkrews buddy tnite i think i may be in more **** then i want to even think about..... we are talking shortblock issues and shat.... 
will vagcom give me a pretty serious idea on whats messed up? im gonna buy something to do a compression test tomorrow...


_Modified by dankvwguy at 10:12 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

TPS reports, mmmmmmmmmmmmkay. 
lol
vag com will tell you things that will/may indirectly lead you to the real issue at hand. all you need is the "fault codes"
"select module"
01- engine
DTC/Fault codes. 
that's all you need to know about vag com. 
copy and paste them in here. 
BUT, you should be testing the things i mentioned regardless. VAG COM is good, but may be intermittent. 
also, if the white smoke is increasing, i am not feeling good about that head gasket.








TPS= throttle position sensor
CTS= coolant temp sensor (the BLOO one, not the yellow or brown one)


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

has any body had a problem putting on the oil feed line, it hits the turbo so i cant turn it any mor than 1/2 a thread, i dont want to take apart the turbo







i was thinking about just getting a oil restrictor or whatever its called







any help?[IM







G]


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

noober - im assuming my bentley will tell me where i can find and how to check these things? about the smoke, at first (the first night it messed up) there was no smoke. next day i got a small amount puffing from it as i was trying to crank it. after the 3 or 4 times i have cranked it and got it running in the today the smoke amount has only gotten worse.....smoke comes from downpipe (where its open) and out the back of the car....
dmontdubz - does loosening the compressor side and turning it make it turnable? what about loosening and clocking the the exhaust side? i used a restrictor on mine so i didnt run into this issue...


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

cool restrictor it is. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

your oil feed should not hit. if it does, take of the compressor housing, and dial that bitch down. 
as for the bentley: YES, there are pages in the DTC/OBD (legend below) section that will help you test things. 
DTC: diagnostic trouble codes
OBD: On Board Diagnostics.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

if its cold at night you could be getting condensation in your exhaust system and such. it will yeild white smoke for a few minutes.
my car does white smoke for a few minutes on startup when its cold out every morning.
the POP you hear is probably a backfire which could be from extra fuel in the cylinders. 
check your lines to and from your fuel rail. make sure there are no issues there.
noobercorn, you know that leaving messages on my phone violates the restraining order i have on you!!!








dank, i realize you drove the car just fine for a week or so. try unplugging the MAF and see what it does. thats quick and easy.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

jay, i love you. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
i agree with the MAF test: fast and easy. 
dank, your car is not that complex: we can figure this out quickl, i am sure. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_dank, i realize you drove the car just fine for a week or so. try unplugging the MAF and see what it does. thats quick and easy.

i tried that too. nuthin. from what i have been hearing i am now praying its just my headgasket. 
fuel lines were checked. I even pulled the intake piece to make sure nothing got pinched. 
i love my car....
dmnodubz - Be VERY careful with this kit. Its a great easy install but as i learned quickly performance adders can have there backfires. double and triple check every connection carefully and make sure you thoroughly check for leaks once you get the car running. Dont rush any part of the install. like i said its a great kit, but it can show you problems with your car that may have not shown there dirty little faces till farther down the road. On the great side its SO much fun to drive. amazing upgrade in power, sound and feel. im loving (almost







) every minute of it even though my car is now down











_Modified by dankvwguy at 11:15 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i just cant imagine your car running great and then not starting again.
there must be something that is not allowing the car to start.
when you do start it, will it rev?
how high will it rev?
does it sound like its knocking, clunking, tapping?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Have you pulled the plugs yet to see if any of them look clean/brand new?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Have you pulled the plugs yet to see if any of them look clean/brand new?

not yet but its the first thing i am doing tnite when i get off
when i can get the car cranked and on i have to hold the gas down to keep it on. even then it sounds like its running in super limp mode, it doesnt want to rev as freely and the white smoke just makes it feel like im just killing something more by keeping it on.
my uncle noticed yesterday after the car had been sitting in the driveway all day a nice size puddle of some type of fluid on the ground. I checked it and it kinda feels like oil. i tried looking under the car to see where its coming from but i cant see anything yet. I gotta get under there this afternoon with a jack and ill see what i can find. The puddle is directly under the battery area, and after the car sat from 9am yesterday until 8am this morning the puddle is about 3 feet by 2 feet....its still pretty wet even after its been sitting on the driveway for so long. its soaked into the concrete mostly but i can still rub my finger across it and feel/see what kind of fluid it is. like i said, im not 100% sure but it looks like oil. 
id almost be happy to see my oil feed line popped off or something.....sucks i have to wait till 5pm to find out


_Modified by dankvwguy at 8:34 AM 3-10-2008_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

I wish you lived closer so I could just come and help out. But start with the basic stuff. The engine needs fuel, air, and spark to run so check all the stuff related to that. IE; coilpack, plugs, wires, fuel filter, fuel pump, lines, injectors, wiring associated with all that, vacuum lines... just a few things to check. If that leak is near your battery it could be your power steering. That or your battery busted open somehow but that is unlikely.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_I wish you lived closer so I could just come and help out. But start with the basic stuff. The engine needs fuel, air, and spark to run so check all the stuff related to that. IE; coilpack, plugs, wires, fuel filter, fuel pump, lines, injectors, wiring associated with all that, vacuum lines... just a few things to check. If that leak is near your battery it could be your power steering. That or your battery busted open somehow but that is unlikely.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










its gettin fuel, im pretty sure of that just because when it does turn over it sounds normal, but it doesnt FEEL normal. it feels like the engine wants to run but something is seriously holding it back. almost like it trying to pull something up a hill, best way i can explain it really
i did the coilpack water trick before the turbo install, no problems there. uplugged all the plug wires and replugged them in to see if that helped. i'm going to pull the spark plugs themselves this afternoon to see how they look
i wouldnt say the leak is directly below the battery, its almost under the tranny but a little bit in front of it. oil feed line itself is really the only thing with oil in it that passes over that area, i can check the steel line for a cut or rip but i highly doubt that happened. 
the car did run out of gas about a month ago and i have a fuel filter i jsut forgot to install it while i was doing the turbo. i may throw it in this afternoon just to see if it does anything. fuel lines themselves seem fine from the firewall forward. under the car they all looks straight and untouched.
one question, lets say my fuel pump went out, would anything associated with that cause all this white smoke i am seeing. I guess i need to crank the car for more then 10-15 seconds and see if the white smoke continues or if it is just initial smoke. the amount of it just seems like a lot more then what condensation could cause. 
im on the phone with C2 right now but they as confused as i am. its so hard to explain problems wen someone cant look at and hear your car


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Yea I doubt the oil feed line is something that ripped. There is a power steering line that runs in front of the transmission across the whole front of the car... It's hard to trouble shoot from a desk but I'm just trying to come up with everything I can think of. Do you have a fuel pressure gauge attached to the fuel rail? The fuel pressure would be worth checking into to see if the pump is still doing its job.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

Any progress on this car? Keep as many details coming as possible so we can try to solve this.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

bumPP.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_Any progress on this car? Keep as many details coming as possible so we can try to solve this.









ok, i did not get a chance to run any test yesterday as i barely had time to even use the bathroom. work was just a pain in my ass. anyways...i did get some time to look over the car some more in the day light
i noticed a few things
1. Coolant is dripping from somewhere above my tranny area, running down the tranny casing, and dripping on to the ground. Could a blow headgasket literally piss out coolant or is something else possibly leaking? The tstat housing looks to be leaking some, and i had that replaced by a shop a few months back, if its leaking im gonna get them to fix it before i touch it. 
2. The bolt that goes into the starter, then into the engine mount was loose, i was told that one doesnt NEED to be tight as it just bolts the starter to the engine mount.
3. Where the exhaust manifold meets the turbo there looks to be some type of fluid that has soaked into the turbo side. right where the 2 peices of metal meet, the turbo side has about a quarter of an inch, all the way around, area where some fluid looks to have soaked into the metal or something like that. 
4. Where the oil feed line meets the all the fittings on the housing is leaking. not a lot but enough for it to bead up at the bottom of the elbow and drip slowly over time. I'm going to remove it and put it back on again. we used teflon tape so i dont see how its leaking, its down tight as shat too.
I'm going to remove the downpipe today and check that side for oil. If i can get the tool i am going to run a compression test (if anyone has any straightforward advice on the best way to do this in my situation please PM me) and test my fuel pressure this afternoon.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

kinetics told me that if the turbo was blown the car shouldnt have a problem running so i dont see it being my problem, but that oil feed line scares me. it wasnt leaking the first few days of the install, and i hate to say it but i havnt looked at it in over a week


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

1. A head gasket could blow towards the outside of the head but that would just cause a leak which is what could have happened. It is unlikely that your head gasket blew straight through from the cylinder all the way to the outside of the head. I guess you never know tho. All things considered it sounds like the leak is coming from the crackpipe/thermostat housing.
2. That bolt should be tight. Its one of two bolts that hold the front engine mount to the engine.
3. Not sure what fluid would be around there. Are you running a gasket between the turbo and manifold? Are the bolts tight? It could just be discoloration from heat/exhaust gas.
4. The oil line is under a lot of pressure so it's understandable that it could leak a bit. Just pull the line off and try using some pipe sealant instead of the teflon tape this time and see if that works.
Did you get a chance to pull the plugs yet? That will really give us a good description as to what might have happened in the cylinder. Maybe take a picture when you do get them pulled out?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
1. Coolant is dripping from somewhere above my tranny area, running down the tranny casing, and dripping on to the ground. Could a blow headgasket literally piss out coolant or is something else possibly leaking? The tstat housing looks to be leaking some, and i had that replaced by a shop a few months back, if its leaking im gonna get them to fix it before i touch it. 


Tstat housings are notorious for leaking, take care of that. Turbo'd car, overheating potential... I don't think so. Try to clean up any/ALL leaks that you have in general.


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
2. The bolt that goes into the starter, then into the engine mount was loose, i was told that one doesnt NEED to be tight as it just bolts the starter to the engine mount.









As much torque as a VRT puts down, ALL bolts need to be tight.

_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
3. Where the exhaust manifold meets the turbo there looks to be some type of fluid that has soaked into the turbo side. right where the 2 peices of metal meet, the turbo side has about a quarter of an inch, all the way around, area where some fluid looks to have soaked into the metal or something like that. 


If it is by the manifold the suspicion would be that the source is the motor itself... i.e. the head. It could be the turbo but that is unlikely since the airstream is outwards (i.e. from the motor blowing out). It could be possible but unlikely to have the turbo blowing a fluid (oil if it is a blown turbo) in reverse back towards the motor, therefore saturating that manifold to turbo interface. All fluid flow should be out and downwards.

_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
4. Where the oil feed line meets the all the fittings on the housing is leaking. not a lot but enough for it to bead up at the bottom of the elbow and drip slowly over time. I'm going to remove it and put it back on again. we used teflon tape so i dont see how its leaking, its down tight as shat too.


If I remember you had an issue with not being able to torque that fitting down properly. Think you had said in your build that you did not have good access to it. Make sure you crank down on it this time.
Word of advice, the return line can harden after time causing that to leak, good preventative maintenance is to check that often. It can become hard and inflexible to the point that it no longer seals properly to the tapered fittings. Drips in this area can be a sign of this.

_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
if anyone has any straightforward advice on the best way to do this in my situation please PM me) and test my fuel pressure this afternoon. 

By a fuel pressure gauge. There is a guy selling one from a wrecked GLI cheap at the moment, I can PM you his contact if you are interested.


_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 9:34 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

the coolant leaking is what is weird to me. 
just a tip: 
my car blew a coolant line once, and the car seemed to put itself into a limp mode. as in, barely running, really tough to drive, had to hold the gas to hold an idle. 
this was an OBD1 dizzy car, but still, it was weird. 
as soon as i fixed the hose, and filled the coolant, BAM, ran fine. 
it was so bad in fact, that i SWORE i got coolant IN my distributor cap, but i didn't. 
SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, my point here is this:
you have coolant all over the place, and the car is running like poop. clean and check ALL coolant hoses. inspect them carefully for leaks, or cracks, or tears, etc. 
maybe buttoning up the coolant system will solve the issue. 
disclaimer: i don't think the obd1 dizzy cars are even capable of a "limp mode" per se, but i swear on my ballz, it was in it. the car blew the same line 3 times in fact, and all 3 times it went into limpy gimpy mode. all in different months/climates. 
wouldn't it be great if you just blew a coolant hose, and it was a 20 dollar fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

Will getting you guys a video of the car running help anything at all? 
I will be pulling the plugs this afternoon, checking them for squeaky cleanness, and hopefully doing the compression test. What compression should i be looking for in each cylinder? 
The one thing to this day im still confused about is how the car so easily cranked up and ran (even though it ran like crap and tried to idle at 200-800 rpms back and forth and acted like it was firing on 2 cylinders) friday night wen this problem first happened, and now i cant get the car to to stay on unless i hold down the gas pedal. The problem that is causing all this is obviously either getting worse as i run the car, or causing other stuff to mess up that making the car not want to stay on..
the spot where it looks like fluid where the exhaust mani and turbo meet is on the turbo side. The exhaust mani looks fine, but just in the first quarter inch of where the ehuast housing meets the manifold looks like some type of fluid has soaked into it. The kit is very new to my car so it may be discoloration but im not sure. I need to get you guys some pics i guess.
noober - the coolant flow i am getting is maybe 2-3 drops every ten minutes, causing the puddle to be about 2x2 feets after 4-8 hours of sitting. i NEVER noticed any puddles of coolant under my car up until saturday wen it was back in my driveway. nothing happeneding during the town job that i know as i watch what he did carefully. I have had my t-stat go out a few months back and i had to run my heat 24/7 to keep the car from overheating. it was replaced and never leaked but as i look over it now i see a small bit of hardened coolant on a few spots where the tstat housing meets the sensor side of the housing...i still cant find anywhere where it is wet other then where it drips down..
hopefully this afternoon i can get the car back under the carport and get it up on some ramps(gotta figure out how) or a jack...


_Modified by dankvwguy at 9:48 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im gonna get you guys a video tnite of what it does when i crank it without gas, then me keeping it on by holding down the gas some, and of the smoke. Then ill get some pics of the leaks and places where i feel like fluids are leaking slowly from the turbo/mani area...
let me know what type of compression and fuel pressure results i should be looking for. 
I hate that my car decides to break at the WORST possible time for me. i have NO free time for like the next 3-4 weeks. i hope to atleast get my mk1 running decently before i can start working seriously on the mk3. I got the mk1 going last night only for it to bust a radiator hose and spew coolant everywhere.....my luck as always...


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

not sure if this is possible since ive never seen it in person...but if the turbo is so destroyed that it cannot freely spin it would explain why you have to hold the gas to keep it idling. instead of the blades spinning in the exhaust flow it would instead act like an airdam. and perhaps the resultant large increase in back pressure could cause the head gasket to go...
i could be totally off, someone with more engine/turbo experience can bitchslap me if need be, but it sounds good in my head...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_not sure if this is possible since ive never seen it in person...but if the turbo is so destroyed that it cannot freely spin it would explain why you have to hold the gas to keep it idling. instead of the blades spinning in the exhaust flow it would instead act like an airdam. and perhaps the resultant large increase in back pressure could cause the head gasket to go...
i could be totally off, someone with more engine/turbo experience can bitchslap me if need be, but it sounds good in my head...

i though the same but sean from kinetics told me the turbo wouldnt stop the engine from running. at the same time i dont see what else could be causing the motor too feel as if it cant run, rather then it doesnt want to run. it seriously feels like something is holding it back, like some one turned on a super duper powerful HP killing a/c condensor. i dont know enough about cars to know all the problems that arise from a headgasket blowing, or a turbo blowing and stuff like that...
from the videos im finding on youtube, most cars seem like they can atleast run and even drive with blown headgaskets, blown turbos, even blown pistons and rings. They all just run like crap and have specific noises to go along with their smoke and other characteristics...
from the looks of the videos im looking at blown headgasket or turbo, possibly a ring though too. i just hate that i have to sit here at work and wait....



_Modified by dankvwguy at 10:26 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

vag com, vag com, vag com..................
repeat after me....
VAG COM........
seriously, don't worry yourself sick over it. watch that it is a faulty CTS, and it is a 13 dollar fix. 
then you will have worried all for nothing. 
cars are simple. not rocket science. we are all over thinking the hell out of this. 
make it your # 1 priority to vet a vag scan on this thing. DO NOTHING ELSE until that is complete.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

VAG.....gods gift to mankind


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

sean from kinetics told me the vag wont do **** for me. but, i am with you guys, id rather try it first and see what i get. 
the smoke is the only reason i cant see it being some electrical peice...
should i try the compression test in the mean time or just leave everything until that kid comes sunday??? 
also, wat is the cts








and not that i think this would majorly effect anything, but i just realized that my coolant lines going to the TB where backwards, as in the one that used to go into the back line is now going into the front. i'm gonna switch them around this afternoon. would that cause anything crazy?


_Modified by dankvwguy at 10:52 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

oh and i forgot to repeat after noober...
vag com
vag com
vag com 
vag com
vag com......your right, that does feel better








your the only reason i found this kid too haha, that site was a gold mine
i'm gonna email the kid now just to make sure he is still good with coming sunday.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_sean from kinetics told me the vag wont do **** for me. 
*it is free, and easy, and can tell you more than you can find out without it. VAG can tell if there are mechanical issues, based upon the information the electronics supply. *

should i try the compression test in the mean time or just leave everything until that kid comes sunday??? 
*it wouldn't hurt to try. *
also, wat is the cts








*Coolant Temp Sensor. we covered this last page bro *








would that cause anything crazy?
*Nope, wouldn't matter if the coolant lines were switched, disconnected, etc. *


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i guess im gonna move the car tonite and leave it till sunday. If i do have to crank it again id rather leave it to a minimum and i know ill have to do it with the vag. if it doesnt tell me anything good then ill go with the compression test and so on.
i just hate waiting.... 

noober - ya, i saw where you explained them at the top of this page, didnt think to look back one


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

we need a dictionary of acronyms....


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_we need a dictionary of acronyms....









tell me about it, i keep getting all that from the guys that try to help me with my mk1 problems.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

This would be a bad time to tell you I put a banana in your tailpipe right?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_This would be a bad time to tell you I put a banana in your tailpipe right?

LOL!!!!!!!! beverly hills cop FTW.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_This would be a bad time to tell you I put a banana in your tailpipe right?

no, its cool, the gigantic tube thats wide open on my downpipe lets out plenty of exhaust gas on its own


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
should i try the compression test in the mean time or just leave everything until that kid comes sunday??? 


YES, do the compression test. And YES get it scanned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_ if the turbo is so destroyed that it cannot freely spin it would explain why you have to hold the gas to keep it idling. instead of the blades spinning in the exhaust flow it would instead act like an airdam. and perhaps the resultant large increase in back pressure could cause the head gasket to go...


Makes sense in a closed loop system but if the turbo is being restrictive and causing backpressure it would vent this pressure via the wastegate... he is probably only runing a 6psi spring so it should not take that much to vent his system.


_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 11:40 AM 3-11-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Makes sense in a closed loop system but if the turbo is being restrictive and causing backpressure it would vent this pressure via the wastegate... he is probably only runing a 6psi spring so it should not take that much to vent his system.

_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 11:40 AM 3-11-2008_

6lb it is. and i took my mbc out of the equation just because it was the last thing i installed before all this hell started.
you guys probably wont get any updates from me other then a video of the car running until sunday, i'm gonna wait on the mk3 till the vag gets here so ill knock out all the tests in one day. I'm going to wrench on my mk1 this week and try to atleast get it running good enough to drive it to work and back, not having a car is ruining my daily life right now...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

the easy way to test if the turbo is choking you engine is to simply take off the bolts to the turbo from the manifold.
loosen it a bit so air can flow out and start the car. if it runs then, you know your issue.
youre stage 1, so you dont have a lot of room to play back there, but it can be done. 
im not sure how easily the WG would open without the help from the vac line seeing boost/vacuum.

Mike (noobercorn) is right. the vagcom can point you in directions of sensor issues. these will in turn point to mechanical issues.
your situation is very odd since the car ran fine and then once cooled off, it wont start again. 
do your fuel filter just because. i had massive running issues with a bad filter. i had to hold the gas to keep it running. but no smoke.
keep us posted. we'll get it sorted.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

as always, i will keep you guys updated the best i can. 
once i see this kids vag in action i will probably end up buying one for myself, just for the future.
i'm going to try the turbo thing after i do the compression test and FP test sunday, if they both check out then i will try the turbo.
if my compression is perfect, and my fuel is perfect, would that basicly tell me my HG, rings, and other block/head related stuff is fine?
i wanna go ahead and say thanks to all you guys again, i know non of you HAVE to spend time thinkin about my problems and posting info to help me so i GREATLY appreciate everything you guys do. i see here everyday one of my main reasons for getting into VW's. I can only hope that with time i become knowledgeable enough to help in the same way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks guys!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif










_Modified by dankvwguy at 1:57 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
if my compression is perfect, and my fuel is perfect, would that basicly tell me my HG, rings, and other block/head related stuff is fine?


yeah. 
also, stock compression is 160-189, with an acceptable wear limit to the 109 territory. maximum allowable deviation from cylinder to cylinder is 43.5 psi (3 bar). 
you will need to know that this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
yeah. 
also, stock compression is 160-189, with an acceptable wear limit to the 109 territory. maximum allowable deviation from cylinder to cylinder is 43.5 psi (3 bar). 
you will need to know that this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thank you kind sir








by deviation im assuming you mean if one cylinder is 160 and the other 110 then i have a problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by dankvwguy at 2:32 PM 3-11-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

your assuming is not making an ass of you, or me, casue it is correct sir. 
cheerio.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
your assuming is not making an ass of you, or me, casue it is correct sir. 
cheerio.









i hate that saying, every time our network administrator asks me if i did this or did that, ill say i was assuming he wanted me to do this. and he pulls that DAMNED line every ****ing time......


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
your assuming is not making an ass of you, or me


This forum is populated by a buncha phkkin weirdos.








But then again there are normal people like Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
But then again there are normal people like Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i say old bean, is that indeed fact? or simply a clever roooooooz....


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

haha, you guys have to much free time...


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

haha the owls are talking and one has a top hat. Priceless.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

what owls? wait, you mean they aren't real people? whoa.......


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

by the time i respond to my email alert about this thread, and post, ive already got another email alert...you bastards post as much in this thread as i do in kratemotors IM box


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

with all that time you have to spend on emails from us posting, you should be locating a vag com, and a 6 pack. 
get on it!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_with all that time you have to spend on emails from us posting, you should be locating a vag com, and a 6 pack. 
get on it! 

vag has already been located, hes coming sunday. 6 pack cant be drank till after work


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

wuss. be a man and go chug a beer. sheesh.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_wuss. be a man and go chug a beer. sheesh. 

beer and working in a school always good together.....










































o sfit, no ive don eet


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_by the time i respond to my email alert about this thread, and post, ive already got another email alert...you bastards post as much in this thread as i do in kratemotors IM box









{whore} Do you mean http://www.kratemotors.com ?







{/whore}


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
{whore} Do you mean http://www.kratemotors.com ?







{/whore}

of course, i was gonna link it but the damn site was down everytime i tried to access it about 20 min ago...


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Yeah i dunno whats up. The server is getting hammered today. Got linked over at jalopnik for the turbo build for some reason (sweet!). So now half the worlds gearheads know you blew up your engine hahahaha


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

someone explain to me the website that i just looked at? whos is it, who controls it, and how the hell do you have pix of the RS4 cab that got jacked on there? 
i worked at that dealership (holberts VW in warrington PA) for 3 years. i can throw a rock from my front porch, to their lot...
i want details dammit.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_someone explain to me the website that i just looked at? whos is it, who controls it, and how the hell do you have pix of the RS4 cab that got jacked on there? 
i worked at that dealership (holberts VW in warrington PA) for 3 years. i can throw a rock from my front porch, to their lot...
i want details dammit. 

jkrew is just good like that...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

ok, i am lost. jkrew is who? jkrate is who? dank, i know. 
what am i missing here......


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

hahahahaha I'm jkrew, my fiance and I share this SN, she's Kate, together we're jkrate. We got hitched at H20 last year. That's our buildup blog.
My buddy works at the dealer where the Audi got jacked.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_hahahahaha I'm jkrew, my fiance and I share this SN, she's Kate, together we're jkrate. We got hitched at H20 last year. That's our buildup blog.
My buddy works at the dealer where the Audi got jacked.

and im just dank, the guy that installed my turbo kit before 1552v2 could install jkrews, and then blew it up before jkrews was even running....
i suck....


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

and bob's yer uncle haha
It's ok danky. You got a good month to get 'er up and running before I fly down to Fl


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_and bob's yer uncle haha

may he rest in peace.








actually, i have been close to the holbert family most of my life.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_and bob's yer uncle haha
It's ok danky. You got a good month to get 'er up and running before I fly down to Fl









i hope to have her going. ya'll just all pray to whatever god you worship, except for jkrew because Satan always screws me over, that this car doesnt have anything major blown or anything at all blown and all the test this weekend will go great. 
sunday needs to hurry up...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

im gonna bring some MK3 forum in here and say.
LOWER THAT THING.
my rig ( i know its blurry).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
and im just dank, the guy that installed my turbo kit before 1552v2 could install jkrews, and then blew it up before jkrews was even running....
i suck....

We don't have the right chip so we have to wait.
In other words, we haven't even had a chance to blow up Krew's engine yet


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

HEY!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_we haven't even had a chance to blow up Krew's engine yet









BRILLIANT!!!!!!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
In other words, we haven't even had a chance to blow up Krew's engine yet









Classic!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

anyone have/ want to make, a diagram of how to route the boost and vaccum tubing with the DV and all that. i have no idea what goes where.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*

ask, and ye shall receive...search, and ye probably wouldve found...
not the best, but you get the idea. we've already established that a college education doesnt necessarily make you good at using MS Paint...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_not the best, but you get the idea. we've already established that a college education doesnt necessarily make you good at using MS Paint

You are improving at least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
You are improving at least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

indeed. look at the detail, and the execution of such profound juxtaposition. 
kudos kind sir, kudos.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

FI Forums: The Gentlemans Forum
*swills brandy and adjusts monocle


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Also remember that some MBCs can take a dual signal (e.g Turbonetics) therefore BOTH ports on the wastegate are connected (if you are using a Tial or similar wastegate). It is reputed that the twin attachment enables slightly faster spooling (might be a BS marketing ploy though). These boost controllers will also work if only sourced from a single port on the wastegate. 
In the meantime here is a shytty image for ya:








WOW, I can really see this image clearly.








Ok, Grown-up's version











_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 10:10 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_FI Forums: The Gentlemans Forum
*swills brandy and adjusts monocle 

i concur lad, we are indeed the gentlemen of the 'tex. 
as for the MBC connectivity statement above: 
while it is commonly reported that both ports are utilized in certain MBC configurations, i can speak from my personal experience that it is not necessity. 
i have obtained favorable results with a miriad of different MBC styles by simply using the ancillary ventilation port. 
more so, the apical port will be saved for EBC configurations. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
as for the MBC connectivity statement above: 
i have obtained favorable results with a miriad of different MBC styles by simply using the ancillary ventilation port. 


Dammett, now we have Mike in on this...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Dammett, now we have Mike in on this...









most certainly. the deviation from the above image lies in the mechanical functionality of each MBC. 
different types call for different configurations. 
i only use the "side" port for MBC's as a rule of thumb. again, with favorable results.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i only use the "side" port for MBC's as a rule of thumb. again, with favorable results. 

I don't see any difference in spool up time either. Just in general get a kick out of seeing multiple vac lines running all over the place and makes for more fun when trouble shooting. Plus, I have no other use for that top port, why not attach a vac line to it.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_ask, and ye shall receive...search, and ye probably wouldve found...
not the best, but you get the idea. we've already established that a college education doesnt necessarily make you good at using MS Paint...

















you're right. here was my diagram


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

the colors confuse me on that one, i cant remember which is which long enough to think it out


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

SORRY people i am very SLOW, so the DV vacuum line goes to intake mannifold after the throttle body, and the the two ports on the wastegate go where? i know ones boost and the other is vacuum, so the vacuum line i would T into the DV and the boost port from the wastegate would go where? the kinetics turbo isnt tapped. THANKS


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_SORRY people i am very SLOW, so the DV vacuum line goes to intake mannifold after the throttle body, and the the two ports on the wastegate go where? i know ones boost and the other is vacuum, so the vacuum line i would T into the DV and the boost port from the wastegate would go where? the kinetics turbo isnt tapped. THANKS

you have a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no need to be sorry, those directions are hard as **** to understand....
these drawing are too


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i need a 3" kinetics DP
anyone have one laying around?
oh and this is absolutely the gentle*person's* forum. must be politically correct now.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_oh and this is absolutely the gentle*person's* forum. must be politically correct now.









bull****. i dont see any women in here...that means it can still be a gentlemen's forum. political correctness is gay


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Gay


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
those directions are hard as **** to understand....
these drawing are too









I am highly offended my diagram was some pimped out shytt. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i still love ya
ok guys, i got my missing parts from kinetics today and i think i am STILL missing a part. even though i told them exactly what i was missing, something got mixed up somewhere....again
also, they sent me a free MBC with the parts and i noticed a few things.
1. it came with a black adjuster screw where the one i installed on my car came with a silver one.
2. the one i installed on my car had something jingling around inside of it from the moment i removed it from my box, i assumed it was normal since the MBC did (or i assume it did) what it was supposed to do wen installed
3. the one i just recieved today doesnt make a single noise unless i remove the adjuster screw, then the spring comes with it. when i shake it then it jingles as well. but once i put the screw and spring back in the noise stops....
my question, is it possible i received a faulty MBC from kinetics that in turn cause some type of spike that i somehow magicly missed and that caused my issue....im still stuck on the MBC breaking something because it was the ONLY thing i changed the day my car stopped working...
i wanted to check with you guys before i call kinetics because i have a feeling they are tired of hearing from me....


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
is it possible i received a faulty MBC from kinetics that in turn cause some type of spike that i somehow magicly missed and that caused my issue....

Anything is possible, did you get that compression test yet? How are we gonna know if your head gasket is blown or not?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

DONT call kinetics today.
i ordered my 3" DP from them and i need it shipped out today. 
if you go bugging them, my stuff wont get shipped out!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Anything is possible, did you get that compression test yet? How are we gonna know if your head gasket is blown or not?























magic. I'm running it this coming sunday. I'm gonna just stop thinking about my VR until then. 
back to my mk1 for now








im having a BBQ sunday so we got like 10 VW people coming i hope, should give me plenty of input once we run the tests, but of course ill be coming back to you guys with the results before i start possibly taking apart the motor...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_DONT call kinetics today.
i ordered my 3" DP from them and i need it shipped out today. 
if you go bugging them, my stuff wont get shipped out!























ill hold back the urge for now...seans waiting on the results of my compression test too


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_I'm gonna just stop thinking about my VR until then. 
back to my mk1 for now










thats what ive been doing for a little bit...focusing on getting the mk2 tiptop running for once


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
thats what ive been doing for a little bit...focusing on getting the mk2 tiptop running for once

my mk1 runs, but has serious fuel issues when its doing anything other then sitting and idling. im working on getting rid of the a/c on it to free up my engine bay work space....
then i'm gonna throw my kinetics kit on it for a weekend and boost 20poundz!!!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

my DP shipped. FedEx says it will be here wednesday!!! so, i'll have a recirculated DP finally!!!
when i first installed my turbo, i ran the 2.5" kinetics recirc'd DP. it was NICE and quiet.
then i went 3" 20 squared and it sounds awesome!!!
but im old and live in an area with really old people and they're getting pissed. my wife is giving me little jabs about it too. 
so,
i got to blow a few dollars on a new DP. yeah!! i'll report wednesday night when its on the car.
dank. you may now continue calling Kinetics daily


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Open DP FTW.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

best i got for you guys right now is that my spark plugs are covered in oil. i'm waiting on my friend to come by so i can do the compression test.
all of them had even amounts of oil other then cylinder 6 and 4 had a tad more. but every one of the plugs was wet with oil. 
vag com scan showed that my airbag and ABS where getting low voltage(my battery has been dying a lot lately) and my o2 sensor had low catalyst deficiency(42DD test pipe) blah blah



_Modified by dankvwguy at 7:11 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Has anyone ran into the issue of the a/c lines getting in the way of the turbo inlet?I am building a Cabrio and do not know if this is just my case or not. Here is a pic and a link to my build for those who may have never seen it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2994821


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Has anyone ran into the issue of the a/c lines getting in the way of the turbo inlet?I am building a Cabrio and do not know if this is just my case or not. Here is a pic and a link to my build for those who may have never seen it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2994821









not being an ass when i say this but read the directions. They will mention that you have to gently bend the a/c lines out of the way to keep the inlet piping from getting in the way. They are hard but you should be able to bend them down some with muscle, just be careful
also, after we did the vag com on my car today, i was actually able to crank it and it ran under its own power just really ****ty with plenty of smoke coming from the exhaust. coming from the back of the car the smoke was darker, and turned white once it spread out. dp was more white and just got whiter as the smoke spread out. 
when i got in the car while it was running (prolly let it run for a minute or so) and i pushed the gas to see if i could rev it up a little and even pushing the gas the car didnt respond, just idled a little rougher then died, even with me pushing the gas all the way....
i will have the compression test results for you guys tomorrow....


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Must have missed that part or didn't remember it.I have had the motor together for a while on the hoist just put it in today.I will see what the BFRH can do for me then thanks.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_best i got for you guys right now is that my spark plugs are covered in oil. i'm waiting on my friend to come by so i can do the compression test.
all of them had even amounts of oil other then cylinder 6 and 4 had a tad more. but every one of the plugs was wet with oil. 
vag com scan showed that my airbag and ABS where getting low voltage(my battery has been dying a lot lately) and my o2 sensor had low catalyst deficiency(42DD test pipe) blah blah
_Modified by dankvwguy at 7:11 PM 3-16-2008_

rings.


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
rings.










are you serious.........


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (EmiC)*

how does the oil go from the pan, to the plugs? think about it.....


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_how does the oil go from the pan, to the plugs?

magic


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
magic

touche


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ohh god.....i think im gonna have to park her for a while till i can figure out what to do. can i rebuild this block or what? whats my best route to go? 
i need to get my mk1 running asap....


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

I have an OBD1 VR if you want it. Let me know if you want me to ship you the head or something. It is siting on a stand due to a bad HG but if having a spare to work on ya know?
Lemme know man. Sorry about the bad news =(
p.s. this page = pwn


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_ohh god.....i think im gonna have to park her for a while till i can figure out what to do. can i rebuild this block or what? whats my best route to go? 
i need to get my mk1 running asap....

well, you need to ensure what the issue is 100% before freaking out. 
did i miss a vag scan?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_did i miss a vag scan? 



_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
vag com scan showed that my airbag and ABS where getting low voltage(my battery has been dying a lot lately) and my o2 sensor had low catalyst deficiency(42DD test pipe) blah blah


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

It could also be valve stem seals... If they go bad they will leak oil into the combustion chamber.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
did i miss a vag scan? 

The Vag-Com did not seem to reveal anything engine related...
As far as that oil, shytt it might be the rings. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
The Vag-Com did not seem to reveal anything engine related...: 

um, not to be a dick, but i didn't see ANY codes posted, nor did i see any logs, of any sort. 
allow me to be the judge PLEEZE. 
bitches. (JK)
seriously, i need to see whatcha got. there may be something hiding in a code that will jumo out at me. 
so spost whatcha got home slice.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
um, not to be a dick, but i didn't see ANY codes posted, nor did i see any logs, of any sort. 
allow me to be the judge PLEEZE. 
bitches. (JK)
seriously, i need to see whatcha got. there may be something hiding in a code that will jumo out at me. 
so spost whatcha got home slice. 

i gotta see if he recorded the data. i didnt even think about it at the time.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i didnt even think about it at the time.
















sadnedd insues.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
sadnedd insues.









i might be buying one. gonna see how i do with my mk1 this week then ill figure out if i can afford to buy it...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i might be buying one. gonna see how i do with my mk1 this week then ill figure out if i can afford to buy it...

An essential piece of equipment Sir.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
The Vag-Com did not seem to reveal anything engine related...
As far as that oil, shytt it might be the rings. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

He's only got 85,000 miles. I doubt it's rings. Head issue vs Ring issue...I'm going with a head issue. TJ that sucks man. Do that comp test. But if you get low numbers you'll need to have a leakdown test done too by a shop. Unless you can find a diy on here.


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

i call around tomorrow and ask about the leakdown stuff, as well as try the dipstick trick


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
An essential piece of equipment Sir.

im beginning to realize this. He hasnt used the software much so he wasnt sure if we needed to crank the car or not while he ran it...we had it in auxiliary mode though


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

so wait, the car was not running while logging it?


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

hey guys got the vrt done and on the road. ive only done a couple of boost pulls and it insane







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and it running a little rich but its great, the only thing is after driving for about 5-10 minutes the idle drops like it gonna die but doesnt it does this every 5 minutes or so and the idle will get a little rocky for a couple min but then go back to normal but nothing to pull over about. thoughts if any?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

mine does similar.
but i dont think its normal. 
you could have a vac leak somwhere or possibly your throttle body is on its way out. 
might just need time to adapt.
give it a few days.
OH I JUST PASSED EMISSIONS!!!! yeah!!!!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_so wait, the car was not running while logging it? 

nope. key turned all the way but not cranked yet....
part that confused me was that after he did the scan the car started up without me having to hold the gas, it just ran like **** with lots of smoke coming out both areas of the exhuast
after about a minute or running i got in the car and tried to rev it a small bit to see if it wouldnt idle so ****ty and it didnt even respond to the gas, just kept running crappy. I floored the gas for one second then let off and after a few seconds the car died. I pulled the plugs after that and was gonna do the compression test till i realized i left it in my friends car who has just left.....
he didnt think the car needed to be running do to the vag test and unplugged it before we turned the car on...not his fault though, he was new to the vag and it was my first time seeing one...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

the car does NOT need to be running to do the vagcom code scan,
but it helps since you can run logs (measuring blocks) ONLY when the car is running. 
maybe Mike can give you a few blocks to log and go from there.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_the car does NOT need to be running to do the vagcom code scan,
but it helps since you can run logs (measuring blocks) ONLY when the car is running. 
maybe Mike can give you a few blocks to log and go from there.

i figured that was the case....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i understand, no sweat. you need to log the car while running, and driving (when possible)
this will give the best results. 
also, the car ran fine for a second cause he prolly cleared codes that ended up coming right back. that is not abnormal with vag com. 
also, to the guy above with the weird idle: not abnormal at all. drive the car for a week, see if it goes away. 
check your vac at idle and decel. you may have a leak (as noted), or it could just be an adaptation property. 
also, your TPS couls have a bad connection which is not uncommon. 
TJ, buy a vag dammit.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

hmmmmmmm thats what i was thinking.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

my vac at idle when the car is cold is like 16 vac and gets up to 20 sometime when shes up to temp but mostly 17-18 ish when warm and like 23 vac on decel is this off and whats yours


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_my vac at idle when the car is cold is like 16 vac and gets up to 20 sometime when shes up to temp but mostly 17-18 ish when warm and like 23 vac on decel is this off and whats yours

thats about how mine goes (when the car was still running







), maybe a little more than 23 on decel, but i cant recall an exact number


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

17-18 idle and 23-24 decel is perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i have 15-16 idle and 19-20 decel.
what altitude are you guys at?
im pretty sure altitude plays a big role in how much vacuum you can pull.
thanks
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this forum


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
what altitude are you guys at?


33'MSL


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

so youre AT sea level.
im about 3000ft above sea level.
and my engine is tired.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

dont know what sea level im at but im in the PNW lol, just got back from a little boosting session and the idle thing happend a few times so when i got her home i started checking things and when i give my ISV a tapp it drops like everytime with a lil bit of black smoke kinda. but it might be the problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

might as well just get rid of the ISV and set the idle with the TB plate stop screw. at sometime or another the thing will go bad on you and be a pain in the ass....i dont have an isv on my vrt or my mk2...


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

really and its all good with the c2 chip, do you run the kinetic and what stage?


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

here's a question, does being at 3000' above sea level allow lower fueling grades on the VRT's without issue. I know on the coast I might need 93 but I can only get 91 at 3000' so.......???


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_really and its all good with the c2 chip, do you run the kinetic and what stage?

kinetic stg 1, 36# c2 obd1 coilpack software. 13psi w/ meth. i was trying to track down some boost leaks and a lot of little issues so i just pulled it all off and plugged where the hoses ran. took a few minutes to set the idle with the TB stop screw, and its sometimes a little rough on first start, but a blip or two of the throttle or just resting my foot lightly on the pedal is all it takes to idle perfectly. once its warm it sits right about 850rpm


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

13 psi with no intercooler just meth huh, i have an intercooler no meth how much boost could i turn up to without going lean and whatnot?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_13 psi with no intercooler just meth huh, i have an intercooler no meth how much boost could i turn up to without going lean and whatnot?

with 36# injectors and stock compression? probably 13-15 max. from what i understand the injectors are basically maxed out at 15psi (~350whp). throw a 4bar FPR on and in theory you will be able to flow nearly as much as a 42# injector, but youre still limited by your compression ratio.
meth and intercoolers do pretty much the same thing; IATs between my gti and an intercooled gti were within 1-2*C of each other. just keep turning up the boost with vagcom plugged in and monitor timing (knock), IAT and injector duty cycle.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

9 psi here i come, just about to install my turbonetics boost controller and take her out for a little http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EmiC (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_9 psi here i come, just about to install my turbonetics boost controller and take her out for a little http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

be careful. i turned mine up to 8 and now im looking at blown piston rings or headgasket....








damnit why does her name keep logging back in


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (EmiC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EmiC* »_be careful. i turned mine up to 8 and now im looking at blown piston rings or headgasket....


i think there had to have been some other factors involved besides just the 8psi of boost if it is a blown HG or rings...i know 4 people within ~20 miles of me that have run far more than that on stock compression without issue.
_myself_ - ~13psi, stock 10:1, meth
_cdjetta_ - ~17+psi, stock 10:1, meth (blew rings becuase he was dumb and pushed it too far)
_ktec21_ - ~14psi, stock 10:1, no meth/intercooler (







)
_vdubblyuh_ - ~14psi, 10.5:1 (mk4), intercooled


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

i run a 9 psi spring daily with my intercooled VRT.
stock compression
140k miles.
no problem.
boost to 10psi or more sometimes. no problems.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

my cars just unlucky.....
or i am....


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_my cars just unlucky.....
or i am....

all i can say to that is shiiit happens
youre not the only one with a busted vrt right now. mines down cause of the tranny, and a friend blew his up, so youre not alone


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_

_vdubblyuh_ - ~14psi, 10.5:1 (mk4), intercooled

Now significantly happier at 8.5:1 and 20psi.


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »__myself_ - ~13psi, stock 10:1, meth
_cdjetta_ - ~17+psi, stock 10:1, meth (blew rings becuase he was dumb and pushed it too far)
_ktec21_ - ~14psi, stock 10:1, no meth/intercooler (







)
_vdubblyuh_ - ~14psi, 10.5:1 (mk4), intercooled

im sorry what is meth?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*









_Meth is a powerful central nervous system stimulant and one of a family of drugs known as amphetamines.
Meth is a synthetic (or man-made) drug that can be taken orally (swallowed), inhaled (snorted), smoked or injected. The way meth is taken (route of administration) can influence the rate of addiction and disability caused by using the drug. Smoking and injecting meth result in the largest amounts of drug being delivered most rapidly to the brain and central nervous system.
Immediate (short-term) effects of methamphetamine abuse may include:
Increased attention and decreased fatigue 
Increased activity 
Decreased appetite 
Euphoric feeling and a "rush" 
Increased respiratory rate 
Dangerously high body temperature 
Convulsions 
Long-term (chronic) effects of methamphetamine abuse may include 
Anxiety and anxiousness 
Severe weight loss 
Changes to brain and central nervous system 
Damage to heart or other major organs 
Tremor or uncontrolled motor activity 
Hallucinations 
Mood disturbances, including homicidal or suicidal thinking 
Violent and/or paranoid behavior 
Amphetamine psychosis _


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

in all seriousness, heres a link that explains the basics and sells the stuff...
http://www.snowperformance.net/


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerelin7686* »_
im sorry what is meth?

You serious right bro?


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

? ive heard of methanphetamines before. never chemical intercooling by using methanol.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerelin7686* »_? ive heard of methanphetamines before. never chemical intercooling by using methanol.









Ok, I thought there might have been some sarcasm embedded in that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

hey im bout to hook up the mbc and the instructions say to T into the vac side of the wastegate and the other side of the mbc goes to the boost side of the wastegate that i now just have vented. does this sound right?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
all i can say to that is shiiit happens
youre not the only one with a busted vrt right now. mines down cause of the tranny, and a friend blew his up, so youre not alone

wat a small world








hopefully i can get my mk1 going so i can fix and diagnose this problem slowly and safely...that or i might spend my taxes on a running mk2


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

meth = works. 
blown VR's = common
FYI: i ran 15 psi on stock compression, NO intercooler, with meth. never had an issue.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_meth = works. 
blown VR's = common
FYI: i ran 15 psi on stock compression, NO intercooler, with meth. never had an issue. 

FYI: i ran 8 psi on stock compression, NO intercooler, meth not installed, BOOM!!!!!








i have a feeling my case was rare and unlucky but she will return. i have to much money invested in her to just sell and take a loss, plus i dont like to give up, especially not this early into the game
do have some decently good news, im trading my mk1 for a nice set of wheels and going to use my tax money to buy a great running mk2 jetta. ill be driving the jetta so i can save up some bigtime money for the VR
may end up buying a new block, maybe 2.9 or 3.0, who knows.....we will just have to see what happens after i do a leakdown test


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

im like a damn kid in a candy store. 
FEDEX shows my DP is on its way from phoenix to Tucson right now. i want to pick it up tonight and install it first thing in the AM, but they do not allow that.
so, i'll have to wait for the fedex truck to come by at like 3pm or so and install it then.








i'll post what i think. im sure i'll love that its quiet but stil makes about the same power.
i think i'll lose a few HP going to the closed WG setup, but im ok with that. 
running an open dump is like adding another inch to your exhaust *kinda*. 
it just flows out there


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Hayes you're like a damn kid, grow up


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

waiting on the turbo itself is a lot more painful


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

"out for delivery"


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

do you guys have fuel pressure gauges? and if so what psi at idle?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

i dont have one, but i think at idle at 3bar FPR it should be ~45.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

well my gauge says 52 psi at idle so i adjusted the aeromotive 4 bar and brought it down to like 44-45 psi cause it was way to rich at idle this mourning.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

well i just got off the phone with sean at kinetics and he said it should be around 48-52 psi with everything plugged in and about 58 with vac lines off. hmmmmm


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

thats weird...when a friend was adjusting his FPR, without the vac lines on, it read ~42. with the vac lines on it read ~45, which is 3 bar pressure. 1 bar = 14.7psi, so 3bar * 14.7psi = 44.1psi


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_well i just got off the phone with sean at kinetics and he said it should be around 48-52 psi with everything plugged in and about 58 with vac lines off. hmmmmm

WTF??? So 1 bar = 14.7 psi.
I run between 2.8-3.8 bar on my setup. I modify it as the condition of plugs, MAF etc degenerate and the Vag lambdas call for it. For *most* FPR settings you want the vac line disconnected and that to be your desired bar setting. Why then would you run anything other than 44psi if you desire a 3 bar setup? 
Remember however that there is an inter-relationship between fuel pressure and fuel flow. I had my setup dialed to 4 bar and it ran perfect until I boosted in excess of 15psi for a few seconds. Installed various inline pumps and now seem to have infinite fuel during boost but on the idle it was way rich. Result? Now running 2.8 bar on fuel pressure and this seems to be a good compromise.
Maybe Sean suggested such a high fuel pressure level because of the particular pump you have installed in your car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (EmiC)*

Oh snap! Looks what's happening...








29 x 9 x 3...yea it's ebay....yea it's cheap...but a ton of vrt guys run these kits without issue. Should be on by sunday I hope.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

i too am happily running an EBAY core. custom pipes, but ebay core.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Oh snap! Looks what's happening...
...yea it's ebay....yea it's cheap...but a ton of vrt guys run these kits without issue. Should be on by sunday I hope. 


I got one of em, mine is a little thicker but same cheesy company, it works like a charm.
Just like the wise man above me... custom piping.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 5:50 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

im running a just intercoolers/cx racing intercooler too. works great.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

^







@ all you guys. Thanks for the bode (sp?) of confidence! My dad came through for me. He works for the city water supply / cleaning agency and he has some fabricators that work for him. They are going to help me cut / weld and whatnot the piping. 
SCHWEET!


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

yep i also am rockin the cr racing piping but i got my intercooler from siliconeintakes.com perfect size and price only $80.00 for the IC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_ He works for the city water supply / cleaning agency and he has some fabricators that work for him. They are going to help me cut / weld and whatnot the piping. 
SCHWEET!


On the Mk3 the piping is not that hard to fab up, actually one of the Mk3 guys fabbed up his entire piping utilizing one of those eBay pipe sets... the Mk4 is a different story if you want to do it neatly. The bends by the pax side axle and by the pulley can be a little tight.
As for the quality of those cheapy intercoolers... we have a ton of guys here dynoing with them and making in excess of 350Hp, that was enough to trigger my investment.


_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 9:43 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

adam - thats awesome dude, once i get my car back on the road im gonna start piecing together my own kit....
quick update on my car : I may have to leave the car parked for the next few months while I save up some money for a bottom end rebuild as well as a head rebuild. Then the head spacer, arp studs, and gasket. I'm going to be bringing the car up to a shop in ATL that did the work on my tranny last year. 
One question i have is, will it be ok for my car to just sit over the next few months or or is there anything i should do to make sure moisture and other earthly things dont ruing the engine. I'm gonna throw my bugattis back on it this weekend just so i dont dry rot the tires on the montes, bugattis tires are **** anyways. 
i mainly wanna make sure the car will be ok if i let it sit in my carport till june or so


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

did you actually figure out what the problem was?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_did you actually figure out what the problem was?


not 100% yet but im looking at piston rings or valve seals. from the amount of oil on my plugs and the way the car runs, im gonna go with the rings. I'm bringing it to the shop either way, they are gonna do the leakdown for me and go from there.... i really hope all i need is a head rebuild or something, but if not, its not the end of the world....
any info on letting my car sit?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
any info on letting my car sit?

Yes, don't.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Yes, don't.

ok well wat else can i do? i dont have the money to fix it and i dont wanna leave it at a shop in ATL till i do. theres really nothing else i feel confident trying with the car, especially towards fixing it as i have NO experience with engine rebuilds...


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

if youve got the ability and time you could always just slowly buildup the engine on your own. would be cheaper, and its not too difficult if youve got some friends who might be able to give you a hand or advice. you would also learn a lot about it as you go, which will be useful for the next time you blow up your engine


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_if youve got the ability and time you could always just slowly buildup the engine on your own. would be cheaper, and its not too difficult if youve got some friends who might be able to give you a hand or advice. you would also learn a lot about it as you go, which will be useful for the next time you blow up your engine









i agree but with my constant studying for work and the limited free time i have installing the turbo kit as fast as we did still leaves me speechless. I dont feel confident at all doing the rebuild myself, especially now because my buddy that always helps me work on my car is leaving for TN for some mechanic school. The rest of my friends are drunks








i know if its more then a headgasket im going to have to bring it somewhere anyways, and this shop has done great work for me so far. id rather have it done right and have some type of warranty from the shop then do it myself, not do it right, and end up having to do it all over again, or worse....
but back to my main question, wats the best i can do for my car if it has to sit to ensure that nothing on the car becomes useless thanks to sitting for so long. I know i can crank it up every now and again, i just wanna keep that to a minimum so that i dont ruin the block or head...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
ok well wat else can i do? i

I don't know what the condition inside your cylinders is bro but you do NOT want corrosion to start setting in (i.e. from coolant etc if you blew that HG). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

*drive/tow it down to 1552 cough*


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_*drive/tow it down to 1552 cough*

i would love to but probably couldnt afford their services. I gave the shop NGP's quote on a rebuild and he said he could do it for a lot less. 
would you guys recommend them doing it while the motor is in the car, or having them pull it and do the rebuild with it out?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
I don't know what the condition inside your cylinders is bro but you do NOT want corrosion to start setting in (i.e. from coolant etc if you blew that HG). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so far i have not found a single trace of coolant in my oil or vice versa but i do see your point. I may try to get it up to the shop next week, have them do the tests, then i can figure out how fast i need to make this all happen. 
this is gonna be fun


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

just but a used block and install it if need be.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_just but a used block and install it if need be.

ya, probably..
jkrew - called 1552v2


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

me likey.....
wondering if i should jump on this, and install it. or wait and completely diagnose, then rebuild for a bit more
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3662402
i think it might be obd1 though


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_me likey.....
wondering if i should jump on this, and install it. or wait and completely diagnose, then rebuild for a bit more
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3662402
i think it might be obd1 though 

Yea but how do you know he's not bs'ing? $1k for ALL that stuff? I smell buttsecks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Yea but how do you know he's not bs'ing? $1k for ALL that stuff? I smell buttsecks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

the block is 1k, turbo stuff is seperate as well as the tranny/clutch setup
even then, the block rebuilt like that for 1k seems odd....i pm'd him so im gonna wait on his response. we shall see whats up


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

*ktec21* down here in florida has a bunch of vr6's in his garage...im not sure how many are spares and not being used in some project or another, but it couldnt hurt to IM him and ask about a price for one


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_*ktec21* 

Ken to the rescue eh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

it looks like Ktec21 may be getting my 3" open dump DP too.
3 more hours. and its his. 
i should be putting the kinetic recirc DP on in like an hour.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
the block is 1k, turbo stuff is seperate as well as the tranny/clutch setup
even then, the block rebuilt like that for 1k seems odd....i pm'd him so im gonna wait on his response. we shall see whats up

Either way you can't go wrong. In the end if you do buy a new motor invest in rebuilding your current motor and sell it.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Either way you can't go wrong. In the end if you do buy a new motor invest in rebuilding your current motor and sell it.

For god's sake get a leak-down test before anything else. you may have a less severe problem.
If you did manage to roach your motor, I would just get a rebuilt one from Schimmel (spturbo.com) . I went the rebuild route, and it was fun, but took a long time and was expensive. It's nice to just buy something that works and slap it in and know that a pro stands behind the work done by it. 
-m


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_
For god's sake get a leak-down test before anything else. you may have a less severe problem.
-m









i'm gonna be bringing it to either 1552 or the shop in atl. just gotta figure out the mk2 situation this weekend then i gotta figure out how to get it to either place and go from there...
i pray that my block can still be used. hopefully the low mileage may give me more of a chance but who knows....
edit : 1552 it is, gonna trailer it down either next weekend or the next. they will do a full diagnose of the car, including taking it apart to check everything. then i will go from there...


_Modified by dankvwguy at 1:37 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_it looks like Ktec21 may be getting my 3" open dump DP too.
3 more hours. and its his. 


He is such a sneaky bazztard, spoke to him this morning and completely did not mention anything about that 3" DP.... oh well the secret it out.








I like the 3" open dump so I assume he will have fun with that also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

so im lovin the vrt but at idle it still gets rocky with a little black smoke and the idle goes up and down up and down and has died a few times and the lights dim so kinda annoying but she halls. so i disconected the maf and it went away, the idle dropped to like 500 and ran REALLY rich but it drove fine so im guessing its the maf or maybe i put it in backwards. what are your thoughts.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

the maf has an arrow on it that should point towards the turbo, easy check to make.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

it came with the 4 inch maf so i had to pull mine out and install it in the 4 inch and it didnt have an arrow on it. i thoght that i had it right, i even put my own arrow on it lol(sharpie) couldve messed up i guess.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

un plug it first with the car running. if it idles better, that is the issue. then lood for affor as the easy fix, or rpeplace if need be. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_it came with the 4 inch maf so i had to pull mine out and install it in the 4 inch and it didnt have an arrow on it. i thoght that i had it right, i even put my own arrow on it lol(sharpie) couldve messed up i guess.

the actual plastic sensor cartridge itself has an arrow on it, its just kinda hard to see sometimes


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i did it with the car on and the idle went down a bit but didnt do the up down up down thing the idle just stayed at like 500-550 it even boosted fine, it just reeks of gas when i unplug the maf other wise i would just run with it off


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

really ill check that right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

witch way should it point?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

arrow should point to turbo


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_it came with the 4 inch maf so i had to pull mine out and install it in the 4 inch and it didnt have an arrow on it. i thoght that i had it right, i even put my own arrow on it lol(sharpie) couldve messed up i guess.


*All *of the Bosch MAF elements have arrows on them.








Not the housing but the element itself. 
You will also notice that the element has a saw tooth on one side of it (like a little cutout), that is the side of the MAF that must meet the air first (ie should be close to the filter). Another way to help you orient it is that the rounded side of the electircal harness should be close to the filter and the flattened side further away from the filter (closer to the turbo intake).


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Brian stop posting at the same time as me.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

a3 vws dont have rounded connectors








there is indeed a very tiny arrow on the maf sensor. point it toward the turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_a3 vws dont have rounded connectors










Good point.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

ok the arrow is pointing towards the turbo so i plugged it back in and then after a hour of searching i found that a couple vrt owners were having the same kinda problem and all he did was unplug the o2 and it was a new beast or something. so i treid it and reset the ecu, started the car and went for a drive and a twenty minute drive and no idle probles(yet), so hopefully its good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i dont care about mpg's


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

so, do you need a new O2??
do our rear O2 sensors do anything for the car's tune? or is it just to see if the cat is working?
i have much to learn too even though ive been turbo for almost a year now.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i believe it just monitors wat the cat has done for the air that passed the first o2 sensor. if it isnt doing its job you get the CEL for low catalytic efficiency. 
mine did that after i had my test pipe on for a week, never saw any odd performance from it


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
do our rear O2 sensors do anything for the car's tune? or is it just to see if the cat is working?


I know Jeff looks at that value, whether he uses it to influence the tune is another aspect, hopefully he chimes in on that. He does have the ability to disengage that sensor from the loop to prevent CELs with respect to cat efficiency but if it is serving any other purpose is a mystery to me.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

yeah. i was just wondering.
i have a 3" magnaflow cat, and i passed emissions so its working. so im not too worried about it, but its good to know how your car works.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

anyone else have a 3" Kinetics downpipe?
i have a question for you.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_anyone else have a 3" Kinetics downpipe?
i have a question for you.


i have the 20squared one, idk how different it is


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_anyone else have a 3" Kinetics downpipe?
i have a question for you.


What do you want to know?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

the rear 02 sensor does nothing but monitor the cat thats it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

i just sold mt 20 squared. its way different. as for what i want to know on thr 3" kinetic, what damn flange did you use to mate with bottom side? my 3" 3 bolt flange on my cat isnt even close!!! it appears that kinetic uses a 2.5" 3 bolt flange and machines it out to a 3" opening or something so it will mate to a stock cat if need be.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_ my 3" 3 bolt flange on my cat isnt even close!!!


Did someone say V-band? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i just sold mt 20 squared. its way different. as for what i want to know on thr 3" kinetic, what damn flange did you use to mate with bottom side? my 3" 3 bolt flange on my cat isnt even close!!! it appears that kinetic uses a 2.5" 3 bolt flange and machines it out to a 3" opening or something so it will mate to a stock cat if need be.

Yea that's correct cause it bolted right up to my 2.5" test pipe.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

For those running custom ic setups...where did you relocate / move all of the crap behind the pasenger side headlight down under the fender?


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i just sold mt 20 squared. its way different. as for what i want to know on thr 3" kinetic, what damn flange did you use to mate with bottom side? my 3" 3 bolt flange on my cat isnt even close!!! it appears that kinetic uses a 2.5" 3 bolt flange and machines it out to a 3" opening or something so it will mate to a stock cat if need be.

Mine definitely bolted up to the stock cat. I also had a test pipe made from 3" piping so that it would bolt right in. I can swap between the 2. 
You can kind of see it in this post.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

BTW, the stock VR6 cat's opening is almost 3". I think it's a little over 2.8"


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

Is it at all possible they sent you a downpipe for a 2.0l? It looks close to being the same, minus the dump tube.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

i dont think its a 2.0 pipe.
the invoice says its for a vrT and it bolts right up to my car and lines up perfectly with my WG dump.
i think you mentioned that you modified your stock cat. thats why it fits. as for your test pipe, i wonder which flange you used. the muffler shop i went to said i needed a 2 7/8" flange. never heard of that.
i cant call Kinetic, theyre closed til the 24th or 25th.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Actually, I had it bolted up to the cat before I had it modified. I did not modify the cat flange that mates to the downpipe.
I'm using the standard 3" flanges on my test pipe.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

this is one odd Downpipe then.
the opening is 3" i measured it. and its a 3 bolt flange, but the holes are off about 5mm on each hole.
the DP flange holes are not as far from the pipe as the standard 3 bolt. what a pain in the ass.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

i have a 2.5" DP bolted to a homemade 3" exhaust that uses a standard 3" triangle flange.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Run open DP for a while it'll be fun


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

i ran open dump for the last 10k miles. im done with that.
as for my flange, i brought it to 3 exhaust shops now. they are all puzzled. the flange on the DP does NOT match up at ANY standard 3 bolt flange. 
the dang holes in the lower flange on the DP are so close to the tubing that you cant even get a socket on the bolts you put through the holes.
anyone else experience that?
my 2.5" kinetic DP bolted right up to my stock cat no problem. my 20 squared 3" open dump DP bolted up to my 3" cat w/ standard 3 bolt flange no problem.
this DP is odd.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i ran open dump for the last 10k miles. im done with that.
as for my flange, i brought it to 3 exhaust shops now. they are all puzzled. the flange on the DP does NOT match up at ANY standard 3 bolt flange. 
the dang holes in the lower flange on the DP are so close to the tubing that you cant even get a socket on the bolts you put through the holes.
anyone else experience that?
my 2.5" kinetic DP bolted right up to my stock cat no problem. my 20 squared 3" open dump DP bolted up to my 3" cat w/ standard 3 bolt flange no problem.
this DP is odd.

Take your new and old 3" dp to the exhaust shop. Have them cut off both flanges and reweld the old flange to your new dp.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

that sucks. Definitely send it back to Kinetic. Those things aren't cheap.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

its exactly like Kubotapowered's 3" kinetic DP. he was here and helped me install it.
nothing wrong with it per se. just an odd piece if you ask me. i think that kinetic must take a 2.5" 3 bolt flange and machine out the hole in the center to 3". that way it will bolt to a stock cat and still be able to somehow bolt it to a 3". 
im just going to redrill the 3" 3 bolt flange i have sitting at the house. i'll make the holes oval and get it to fit. then have it welded to the cat. 
no biggie. i just wondered if anyone else had experienced this issue.
like the bolt holes are very close to the 3" pipe. so the flange is obviously NOT a normal 3" 3 bolt. its a beautiful pipe though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

They sell the flanges just buy 1 and get it welded onto your cat.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_They sell the flanges just buy 1 and get it welded onto your cat.









bingo.
but they arent open for another few days. then shipping takes time. but it looks like that is what i'll do. i had already considered that, but wanted to get it done quicker locally. 
is that DP the 3"?? looks just like mine.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_


















bitch


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

whats the measurements on that IC core?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*

29 x 9 x 3...it was a bitch to get in there. Almost done...perhaps tomorrow if the rest of my parts arrive.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_29 x 9 x 3...it was a bitch to get in there. Almost done...perhaps tomorrow if the rest of my parts arrive.


Well done, nice placement.
Do you plan to remove some of that silicone and go with solid piping? Don't know how much psi you run/plan to run but high boost does not like silicone... just something to consider.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

Rerouted my bov today... Serious difference in part throttle. I'm glad I took the time to do it.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_29 x 9 x 3...it was a bitch to get in there. Almost done...perhaps tomorrow if the rest of my parts arrive.










dudeee that looks SOO nice. Cant wait to see it finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

finally drove the car around today with the DP mostly sorted. (2 out of 3 bolts holding the cat to the DP.
the car is QUIET!!!
but it feels like its down on power. could just be in my mind, but i dont spin through 2nd like i used to.
could be the temperatures here though. it was 85 today, so the car wont be as fast when its warmer.
but i love how quiet it is.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Kinetics 3" DP. you have to call them to get it, i dont see it on their site.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

PM me the price of that DP pleez. i know i need it, but i am broke as hell. 
.82 AR hot will be on this week tho








adam, piping and core look GREAT. awesome work. may i suggest painting/powdercoating/annodizing all piping, and the core? 
sorry, i am a stickler about the visibility of an IC. mine is 100% invisible, and i think that is the Beez Neez.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

i've got a 22x10x2.3 
what made it a bitch the height or the length?
I think i'm gonna have to weld a reinforcement plates or bar across the top of the rebar and strengthn it up a little. It's gonna get hacked to hell this week to make my FMIC fit.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Mine stands here....off to the welder this week for FMIC end tank fabrication and the IC plumbing.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_i've got a 22x10x2.3 
what made it a bitch the height or the length?


Both...but in reality the height. You see I had to completely cut out the center of the rebar excluding the very very top horizontal part. I bolted the fmic snug up against the top of the rebar and pushed it as far back up against the radiator as I could. That was easy. The distance from the top of the rebar to the bottom of the radiator, where the lower lip of the bumper begins...is 9". So the ic fit perfectly between the top of the rebar and the top of the lower lip of the bumper. I also had to notch the top of the bumper for the ic bolts and the top of the lower lip of the bumper for the lower bolt holes of the ic.
I hope that all made sence. Pix again for reference.


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_finally drove the car around today with the DP mostly sorted. (2 out of 3 bolts holding the cat to the DP.
the car is QUIET!!!
but it feels like its down on power. could just be in my mind, but i dont spin through 2nd like i used to.
could be the temperatures here though. it was 85 today, so the car wont be as fast when its warmer.
but i love how quiet it is.

Yesterday I took mine out for a drive and I thought something was wrong with it too, I could easily spin second gear before the warmer weather hit. I somehow need to figure out how to get an intercooler on it.


_Modified by BMAN at 10:17 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

Your piping looks super clean... You are making me realize that I really need to redo my stuff sometime soon.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_but it feels like its down on power. could just be in my mind, but i dont spin through 2nd like i used to.
could be the temperatures here though. it was 85 today, so the car wont be as fast when its warmer.


That's why i also did meth inj, along with the intercooler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

Hey whats up, I also just purchased the SNOW stage II and it looks pretty involved install wise. I have no problem doing engine/turbo kit installs but I;m afraid of the wiring and the directions gave me a headache. could you post up pics/link of your meth install?
Also to those that are not running a SRI and have the intercooled Kinetic Kit, whats the max clearance you have been able to acheive between the TB and the Turbo itself. After messing with mine for about two hours I have only been to get it about a 1/8th of inch away from eachother. It sucks because I have friends with other kits that can boost around all day and there manifolds are cool to the touch. My manifold gets so F***Kin hot after just a short drive because the damn turbo is baking the Intake manifold. Has anyone found any solution to get them farther away from eachother? besides a expensive sri that does not have intake runners? end rant


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

yeah i am slightly concerned with the 10" tall part. I am thinking I may need to trim part of the bumper on the inside for it to fit so you wont see it.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_Hey whats up, I also just purchased the SNOW stage II and it looks pretty involved install wise. I have no problem doing engine/turbo kit installs but I;m afraid of the wiring and the directions gave me a headache. could you post up pics/link of your meth install?


Here's a link to my install. I have the devil's own kit so not sure how much of it pertains to your kit. I made a bunch of brackets to install my controller and map sensor. Came out pretty good.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_Hey whats up, I also just purchased the SNOW stage II and it looks pretty involved install wise. 

i have installed ~ 10 of these. it is simple....
red wire off controller to battery. 
black wire off controller to ground. 
green wire off the controller to red wire on pump. 
black wire on pump to ground. 
then, mount your stuff. make sure the pump is below the reservoir. i use the factory washer fluid res, and mount the pumps under the battery tray, behind the bumper. 
the controller can mount anywhere. it is not sensative to heat at all.
also, use GOOP to seal any "loose" connections where fluid could leak. 
that's it. 
if you decide to use the indicator light, wire it into the red/green from the controller/to pump.
PM me if you get stuck.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
Here's a link to my install.

all of your install looks great BTW. love the AN fittings etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i might go ahead and install my kit while the car is down...nothing better to do


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

thats what i'm talking 'bout. those are the kind if instructions I need.Thanks man.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i couldnt sleep last night so around 1:00a.m. with the streets dry and empty i put in my turbonetics mbc and took her out, i adjusted just a 1/4 turn to see what it did if anything and i punched it in second and im watching the boost gauge and she jumped to like 12 psi really fast and then i heard a POP.............







care died.... popped the hood it was just one of the chargepipes had popped off














so i fixed the chargepipe and turned the mbc all the way down and it still tried jumping past 10 psi. and hey dank my mbc would jiggle around to so maybe it was the mbc that faulted when you weren't watching. NOBODY SHOULD EVER BUY A TURBONETICS MBC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_hey dank my mbc would jiggle around to so maybe it was the mbc that faulted when you weren't watching

could be. I just wish i got the pop of the coupler instead of a POP of my motor







also, i have a kinetics MBC







i have 2 actually, if you wanna buy one let me know...
the MBC should be screwed just about all the way out to make it push your stock boost, the farther you screw it in the more boost it releases, allowing the car to make more boost before the WG opens....
if your screwing it in, then your upping the boost. screw it ALMOST all the way out and take it for a small, slow spin. do a 4th gear from 20mph pull or something, so you can watch it climb slowly...


_Modified by dankvwguy at 2:55 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_ NOBODY SHOULD EVER BUY A TURBONETICS MBC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









nah, i have had no issues with them. 
things happen bro.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

well i google these darn things and there are countless people saying the same thing i am. some dude even said that he he blew up two motors with that mbc, kinda dumb turbonetics gets a big fat http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

ive got some cheap, base model boost controller thats works perfectly. cost me ~$35


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

It's more the user than the boost controller itself... You should take it slow and see where things go before just cranking it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

downpipe update.
so i finally got a chance to actually drive my car around today. about 30 miles or so.
its so damn quiet its crazy.
here is what i figured out about the speed decrease.
the increased backpressure from the wastegate dumping back into my downpipe now does NOT let my car overboost to 11psi.
on the old downpipe with the 8.8psi spring (small blue), the car would boost on the gauge to 11 psi regularly.
now, with the new DP and recirc, the same WG spring, the car only boost to 9psi, which is exactly where it should be. 
so, i think i'll just get a new WG spring (small yellow 10.1 psi) and be done with it.
im happy so far, even though the car is slower.
Mike, PM sent about pricing.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

That's awesome. When you say it's quieter, it's because you are recirc the exhaust now as to before you weren't? Or is it quieter now than when you had the 2.5" downpipe in?
What about getting a manual boost controller instead of changing out the spring? I have an EBC and love it since I can change from high to low boost when ever I want. I have it set to 12'bs when I am running meth and when I have the pump turned off, I have it set to 8 lbs.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

i dont have the willpower to have a MBC. my car would be blown up in minutes.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

i hear you. It takes all of me not to turn that setting up on mine.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

adam (VR6OOM) dropped by for the night, his car is soo clean...he thinks its dirty in these pics


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

lookin good adam. we gonna do another "run up the strip" this year?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

looks nice...hows it feel with the IC? did you leave the meth in too?


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Not to change the subject but does anyone know where the 2.0L version of this thread is?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

is there one?


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_is there one?









I thought there was. Thats why I was asking because I was looking for one.
I wanted to see what other 2.0t made @ x Psi.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

there are definitely 2.0t threads in here (crossflow) i am just not that familiar with them. 
look for stuff from salsaGTI (dave), he is the man, and has a hell of a 2.0t GTI. (MK2) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_there are definitely 2.0t threads in here (crossflow) i am just not that familiar with them. 
look for stuff from salsaGTI (dave), he is the man, and has a hell of a 2.0t GTI. (MK2) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, ive seen his. I just wanted to see others. He's like the only person along with maybe 3 people that responds to 2.0t threads, lol.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastbreakstar22* »_
He's like the only person along with maybe 3 people that responds to 2.0t threads.

Yup, unfortunately in there is usually pretty dead.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

2.0 wtf is that,,, oh ya that other engine that vw makes.....


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_2.0 wtf is that,,, oh ya that other engine that vw makes.....









i dont know...im kinda wishing id gotten one of those right about now








progress on my gti
save some weight...just drill holes in the side of the bell housing. or just let one of your properly installed and torqued to spec ARP diff bolts blow through and save you the effort








think the tranny might be ****ed, look at all the shiny goodness


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_Mine stands here....off to the welder this week for FMIC end tank fabrication and the IC plumbing.


















hey noob ,,you might want to get that oil line off the mani if ya can ,,


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_lookin good adam. we gonna do another "run up the strip" this year? 

Hellz yea Mike. I will also have 2 VRT rado's with me too from Jacksonville. One has a 35r and the other a 40r. The 35r is shootin' for mid 400's and 40r one is shootin' for mid 600's.

_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_looks nice...hows it feel with the IC? did you leave the meth in too?

Yea meth is still in. At 10 psi + meth + ic = just as fast as 13psi + meth - ic.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

good lord!!!!!!


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

does this clutch still look ok?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

As far as I can tell


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

note to self: if i want the vortex to diagnose a problem for me i should take higher res pics and not use my cell phone


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*

yeah...they suck. im pretty sure its fine but right now im just wanting some reassurance. not been a good day in terms of my car


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

me and adam did the compression test on my car thursday too, FINALLY








results dont look too dandy. we did 3 one more time and it came to about 120 but we didnt right it down the second time. this was tested with about 6-9 cranks per cylinder
6 - 130
4 - 148
2 - 158
5 - 145
3 - 110
1 - 130


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_me and adam did the compression test on my car thursday too, FINALLY








results dont look too dandy. we did 3 one more time and it came to about 120 but we didnt right it down the second time. this was tested with about 6-9 cranks per cylinder
6 - 130
4 - 148
2 - 158
5 - 145
3 - 110
1 - 130

not great, but ive seen worse too.
only cylinder 3, 1, and 6 look suspect. i think high 140s and up is "normal" if i recall correctly.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

per factory specs (i posted these a few weeks ago, so bear with my lack of memory)
109-179 is "acceptable". deviation of 40 per culinder(s) is not good. 
i would have to go back a few pages to remember it. it's late, and i am BEAT.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
yeah. 
also, stock compression is 160-189, with an acceptable wear limit to the 109 territory. maximum allowable deviation from cylinder to cylinder is 43.5 psi (3 bar). 
you will need to know that this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


found it. look up...........

also, in my searches, NOOB, your intake manifold makes my knees weak!!!!!!!1


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

but with my car having 81k those number are not good. Especially the 110....


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_but with my car having 81k those number are not good. Especially the 110....

im assuming the engine wasnt warm? compression tests should be done after the engine was run to ensure the most accurate readings


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_but with my car having 81k those number are not good. Especially the 110....

that is why they supply a deviation.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
im assuming the engine wasnt warm? compression tests should be done after the engine was run to ensure the most accurate readings

you are correct. i really have no way to let it run


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i think its possible that some of the difference is just in your procedure.
however, for your car to NOT START, im sticking with you have other issues other than HG or rings.
your car should still start and run with HG or ring issues. ive seen cars POURING coolant out of the HG still run. ive seen dodge turbos blowing SPYHUNTER smoke and still run. 
keep checking just incase you dont need an engine.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Well I'm sure the reason it wouldn't start is because the plugs are incredibly fouled with oil and junk. My guess is that it would start if you got new plugs or cleaned up the old ones...


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Well I'm sure the reason it wouldn't start is because the plugs are incredibly fouled with oil and junk. My guess is that it would start if you got new plugs or cleaned up the old ones...

Well there is a reason ALL of his plugs had oil all over them. I wouldn't run it TJ. Get it to 1552.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Well there is a reason ALL of his plugs had oil all over them. I wouldn't run it TJ. Get it to 1552.

x2. for plugs to be soaked in oil, bad things have to happen.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Agreed, dank you should pull off your intake manifold and see if there is oil on the back of any of the valves. That could be a sign of bad valve seals and would be better than having to put new rings in. Was there oil on all of the plugs or just a few?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Well I'm sure the reason it wouldn't start is because the plugs are incredibly fouled with oil and junk. My guess is that it would start if you got new plugs or cleaned up the old ones...

we got it to run without holding the gas down after we did the VAG test. it ran like complete shat and poured smoke out, but it did run better then it did that first night that it broke...
hopefully gonna take the car down to 1552 this weekend. just gotta plan out the ride (about 6-7 hours one way) and all....


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

i dont think valve seals would just suddenly go bad. even if they did ive never heard of them causing this many problems. i ran my old vr with a destroyed valve seal and bad rings in cyl 6, just burnt oil and fouled plugs like a mofo but still ran


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_i dont think valve seals would just suddenly go bad. even if they did ive never heard of them causing this many problems. i ran my old vr with a destroyed valve seal and bad rings in cyl 6, just burnt oil and fouled plugs like a mofo but still ran

ya, like i said mine will run, but it would not be drivable by any means wen it does run. The bad running is probably from the dirty plugs as they get oil on them. eventually causing it to stall once they get covered enough...
1552 here i come... 
hopefully I hit the lottery or something and can just turn it into a RWD Jetta coupe while its down there....guess i can dream


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
found it. look up...........

also, in my searches, NOOB, your intake manifold makes my knees weak!!!!!!!1































this might make them weaker.....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*

wow, i love it!!!!!!!


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

so i fixed my up and down idle / dying problem. To those of you running kinetic obd1 vr6 turbo kits with a SRI, the bung on the turbo for the ISV is not used(PLUG IT), you have to reroute the ISV from the turbo to the charge pipe right before the TB and then drill a hole right after the TB in the SRI and weld on a bung for the other ISV hose so it can run correct. I LOVE MY VRT!!!!! 10psi now and stock clutch is great!!!


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_2.0 wtf is that,,, oh ya that other engine that vw makes.....









This is for all you 2.0T haters (AKA VRTs) lol. 
This was done on a partially slipping stock 8v clutch disc and 16v PP
Both pulls were 15Psi.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

why would we hate 2.slowT'S







jk it looks nice


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

and those dyno numbers out of the 2.0 would be the reason i would just buy a VR6 and turbo it and put out 40 more hp than that on less boost





















but don't get me wrong i am doing a 16v turbo so can i call that a 2.0t? haha


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*

Not gonna lie.... its cool and everything but when the days over it still sounds like a 2.0...
2 1/2 years on driving one everyday makes you hate it i guess


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Im not going to lie, Im in love with the VR motor & a VRT is jus uber secks.
But a 2.0T works for me. I mean, you never know, I may do a swap but most likely not. I want to be a little different. I want a fast a$$ 8v. there arent many of them but there are many VRTs.
No offense intended. I love VRTs.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

I need a picture of the underside of a car with the kinetic IC plumbing and where they run it.


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_I need a picture of the underside of a car with the kinetic IC plumbing and where they run it.

Por que?
Are you asking me to do it for you?


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fastbreakstar22* »_Im not going to lie, Im in love with the VR motor & a VRT is jus uber secks.
But a 2.0T works for me. I mean, you never know, I may do a swap but most likely not. I want to be a little different. I want a fast a$$ 8v. there arent many of them but there are many VRTs.
No offense intended. I love VRTs.

BFI made i think what like 250 wheel or was it almost 300 in there mk3 2.0t? and the best part was it was my buddys old ginster










_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_I need a picture of the underside of a car with the kinetic IC plumbing and where they run it.









they run it right next to the oil pan like almost on top of it


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

yes pleece.
More specifically I am wondering how the piping runs from the turbo down the back to the passenger side.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*

Just run it by the oil pan







only part i dont like....


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_yes pleece.
More specifically I am wondering how the piping runs from the turbo down the back to the passenger side.

It runs next to the oil pan, bolts to flywheel cover plate there on the tranny. and then over to the passenger side of the intercooler. At first I didn't like it down there, but I've changed my mind. Now when I scrape, I scrape charge piping instead of my oil pan. It's a lot cheaper to repair / replace charge piping and couplers than it is to blow out all your oil
















this pic was mostly right when I mocked it up. the only thing wrong is i have the two black pipes swapped.... the little tab is where it bolts to flywheel housing next to the oil pan. The point of view is looking from the bottom of the car at about the driver front wheel well.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

more specifically i am looking for it on the car and how it goes by the oilpan. does it go through the center area and then head towards the passenger side, or does it stay to the passenger side of the oilpan all the way from the back of the car?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*

2.0 t's are cool. frankly, anything with any mods is cool in my book. 
decent #'s on that 2.0t!!!! make sure you talk to dave (salsagti) cause he has a WICKED 2.0t!!!
also, Jay, Adam, TJ (maybe)....
i need to find the decel feul trim adjustment on an OBD2 VR. help me...........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3764400
thanks in advance.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i need to find the decel feul trim adjustment on an OBD2 VR. help me...........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3764400
thanks in advance. 

i posted how to do it.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
i posted how to do it.

What exactly does this do? Reason I ask is I have this problem where if I let off the gas under 2krpm, my wideband pegs rich and it seems like the car is in cruise control and won't decel. If I let off above 2krpm, it has no problem and will decel.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
What exactly does this do? Reason I ask is I have this problem where if I let off the gas under 2krpm, my wideband pegs rich and it seems like the car is in cruise control and won't decel. If I let off above 2krpm, it has no problem and will decel. 

sings of a vacuum leak bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
What exactly does this do? Reason I ask is I have this problem where if I let off the gas under 2krpm, my wideband pegs rich and it seems like the car is in cruise control and won't decel. If I let off above 2krpm, it has no problem and will decel. 

are you running a DV or BOV


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (maxslug)*

Ok so I put my forge valve back in and it flutters now. Would a smaller vac line do this? I had to lengthen the vac line from the source but had to go down a size. That's the ONLY thing different. No vacuum leaks. I'm at a loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_
BFI made i think what like 250 wheel or was it almost 300 in there mk3 2.0t? and the best part was it was my buddys old ginster

















they run it right next to the oil pan like almost on top of it









Actually it was 261whp and 283ftlbs, to be exact
















And that was spiking at 17, we have run it to almost 21 on the street and embarassed severl local BT MK4's with it


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually it was 261whp and 283ftlbs, to be exact
















And that was spiking at 17, we have run it to almost 21 on the street and embarassed severl local BT MK4's with it









Can you tell us the setup of that bad boy?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

Its based on Kinetic's ABA turbo kit, using a slightly larger t3/t4 and our own water-air IC
Step by step details can be found here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3397337


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
sings of a vacuum leak bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That was my first guess. I changed out the tb gasket, pressure testeed my ic piping (holds 20psi), and found no leaks. Next will be checking the injectors to make sure they are seated and the upper to lower intake manifold gasket.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

upper and lower manifold gaskets ae 1 time use crush gaskets. if you had them off, they are likely the culprit if you didn't replace them. 
easy (and low cost) fix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Guys do you think to cure my dv flutter I should move it to just in front of the turbo?








Finally cleaned her up for some proper pics.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

can't hurt adam, i would try it. 
car looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif silver arrow mk3's







car looks great man but looks like the hood and headlights need to be alighned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (yellowrocco87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowrocco87* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif silver arrow mk3's







car looks great man but looks like the hood and headlights need to be alighned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The drivers fender is f'd and so is the grill...that's it lol. Headlights are fine. The car was wrecked before I bought it.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

ok, pop quiz boyz.........
the nuts, that hold the actual turbo to the manifold, what thread size are they?
while putting in my .82 A/R hotside, one fell to the ground. no big deal right? WRONG!!! 
it appears there is an alternate time zone/black hole that this nut made it into, casue this thing vaporized!! it is gone, not to be found. i actually pushed my car outa my garage (by myself mind you, still sore) to look for it, and nothing. ripped apart the insides, and still nothing. i most definitely fell down, and out of harms way, but i'll be damned if i can find it. 
so, on the way home today, i will be stopping at the local hardware depot to purchase the (soon to be recommended i hope) a new shiny nut for my manifold. 
thank you in advance. have a nice day.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Remember that talk of 9" tall intercoolers being the absolute tallest you could fit. Well 10" works.......but not with AC Condensor hahaha


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*

IC looks like it JUST fit. good stuff!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pic of nut from previous post....


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

i am missing one of those as wlel. waiting for it in the mail for kinetic. 2 weeks and still hasn't arrived.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (nOOb)*

The mani/turbo nuts are M10x1.5thread pitch.
They should be very easy to find at most hardware stores


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thank you sir!!!


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The mani/turbo nuts are M10x1.5thread pitch.
They should be very easy to find at most hardware stores

you would think so but i have a tough time trying to find mine.

just checked mail and mine just arrived today.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (nOOb)*

i think all nuts/bolts over 8mm are 1.5 pitch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you better make damn sure its not in the turbo anywhere or worse...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

nah, it couldnt get anywhere. the turbo was on, the comp housing was off, and the DP, well, who cares if it fell in the DP. i have no cat, do it's just gonna shoot out eventually.








actually, i think it is stuck in the sub frame. the car is too low to tell, but if i get it up on a lift i will most likely find it chillin somewhere.


----------



## momoVR6 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i think all nuts/bolts over 8mm are 1.5 pitch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Not true, the nut/bolt size does not determine the thread pitch.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (momoVR6)*

Guys my car is running PIG rich...like 11.5 AT CRUISE! All I did was install both bov's today, sounds sick btw with no flutter now, and I broke a nipple on a check valve near the wastegate. So I just put some tape over the nipple (was going to tap into it for bov, had cap on it, tried to pull cap and broke off) and vac at idle is -21. At cruise it's like -20...but still rich...what gives? Car runs great...except under boost I see 10 afr's and I can tell it's waaaay too much fuel. Could this vac leak, although undetected by boost gauge, be causing this?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

vac leak totally, more so a boost leak. 
i wouuld quintuple check the boost piping/DV bOV stuff.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Guys my car is running PIG rich...like 11.5 AT CRUISE! All I did was install both bov's today

Call it superstition or whatever but I am highly skeptical of running those un-recirced BOV's with C2 software. I hope that is not phkking with your set-up, Jeff always advises against that but who knows... maybe there is some other source to your problem. Your cruise AF looks insane.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_vac leak totally, more so a boost leak. 
i wouuld quintuple check the boost piping/DV bOV stuff. 

It HAS to be because that's the symptom: Maf reads 'y' air and sends 'x' fuel...'y' air leaks post maf and doesn't mix right with 'x' fuel. The only







 part is that my boost gauge doesn't indicate vac leak. Today I did pull bumper off and tighten and check all silicone...all was good togo. Just the busted check valve off a vac line from the intake mani.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Call it superstition or whatever but I am highly skeptical of running those un-recirced BOV's with C2 software. I hope that is not phkking with your set-up, Jeff always advises against that but who knows... maybe there is some other source to your problem. Your cruise AF looks insane.









Well before I did this dual setup I ran just the bov and just then just dv...I was trying to Dx a flutter. The only difference was a slight hickup if I went into boost on the highway in 5th gear and stayed in fith gear. If I take it through the gears on a fun run there is *absolutely no difference in performance*that I could notice...just a bit rich for 1/2 second. However, I did buy a hose so that I can recirc my forge valve.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 12:04 AM 4-4-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (momoVR6)*

for normal applications like this. i have not seen a bolt/nut larger than 8mm that was not a 1.5 pitch.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Well before I did this dual setup I ran just the bov and just then just dv...I was trying to Dx a flutter. The only difference was a slight hickup if I went into boost on the highway in 5th gear and stayed in fith gear. If I take it through the gears on a fun run there is *absolutely no difference in performance*that I could notice...just a bit rich for 1/2 second. However, I did buy a hose so that I can recirc my forge valve.



I fixed my rich problem...all I did was add a tube from the forge dv back into the intake pipe (pipe was plugged). So last night I drove car....it was rich %100 of the time...I park car in garage overnight....I wake up and hook up return line....don't go into boost AT ALL and car is somehow / miraculously cured at first crank. I don't get it...but it worked.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I fixed my rich problem...all I did was add a tube from the forge dv back into the intake pipe (pipe was plugged). So last night I drove car....it was rich %100 of the time...I park car in garage overnight....I wake up and hook up return line....don't go into boost AT ALL and car is somehow / miraculously cured at first crank. I don't get it...but it worked.

Recirc FTW?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

lol, ditto


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Recirc FTW?









But THAT is my point...just recircing a dv at idle....before it was ever driven....shouldn't fix a idle / cruise / and boost richness problem. I could understand if I recirc'd it...took it for a few pulls and it corrected itself...but not overnight without driving it. Tis weird.
Remember I had been driving with it unrecirced with the type s for over 2 weeks with no issues.

_Modified by VR6OOM at 11:31 AM 4-5-2008_


_Modified by VR6OOM at 11:31 AM 4-5-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

dropped my Jetta off at 1552v2 last night. We didnt leave dublin till almost 3 and thanks to bad directions didnt get to the shop till almost 12am. Its a 7 hour drive either way but still, 2 hours wasted







The work will be slow as it will be funded as I have the money to fix it







Hopefully it will come out to be something easy
also, i was looking at the spark plugs that i though were covered and oil, but after sitting in a zipped freezer back for 2 weeks they are dry as dry can be. The bag smells nothing like oil either. I didnt smell them wen i pulled them though. I'm wondering if it could of been coolant....


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

has anyone had an issue with their car where it throws the Engine warranty void code alot?
i dont overrev.
so, Kubotapowered and i were talking and came up with checking the RPM sensor. it was a little loose. so i took it out and cleaned it. then reinstalled. 
not sure if its fixed the problem. thought id check with you guys.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

over rev code is normal. part of the gig. 
soooooooooo. i got my .82 hotside in, and i have to say:
BUY IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!
best, most UNREAL upgrade yet!!!!!! no wheel spin, TONS of pull, and amazing power. 
DO ITTTTT!!!!!!!!!
i am absolutely in love again, and i didn't touch the boost
oh, and it kicks in at ~ 4000, so it is not that much higher, but it comes in SOOOOOO much nicer.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

So pulled my turbo off today and the hot side fins are somewhat mangled but not touching the housing 
what to do what to do.... ill post pics sometime


----------



## yellowrocco87 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_So pulled my turbo off today and the hot side fins are somewhat mangled but not touching the housing 
what to do what to do.... ill post pics sometime

what hes not telling you is his motor blew








and as to mr engine warrenty void code
it actually comes up
engine warrenty void







dont forget the smiley


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

what .82 hotside did you buy noober? pics after install?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Remember I had been driving with it unrecirced with the type s for over 2 weeks with no issues.



Understood and that is strange. I am running a Type RS and initially it was unrecirced, not a good experience (thowing rich codes continuously). Recirced it... no problems there. You may have been running it with seemingly no issues however remember some of those diagnostic codes and the **** behavior that comes before the code is thrown, take a while to register (i.e. the learned value dependent codes) thus even though it was aparently running fine your problem might have been brewing since then. 
No idea if my theory is correct but if you are no longer having issues that is probably a confirmation to run the BOV recirced. The Unitronic SW can be specifically configured to run with an open BOV and I know that works but with the C2 stuff not so in my experience. Glad you got it working though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_what .82 hotside did you buy noober? pics after install?

garret t3, .82 a/r from my boy arnold at PAG Parts. 
ceramic coated in flat black. i will have pix up asap. 
it really changes the car. instead of crazy wheel spin, it just digs and goes. it pulls SOOO hard!!!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
garret t3, .82 a/r from my boy arnold at PAG Parts. 
ceramic coated in flat black. i will have pix up asap. 
it really changes the car. instead of crazy wheel spin, it just digs and goes. it pulls SOOO hard!!!

do you have a LSD?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

yep, pelequin. and 17" parada spec II's (205/40) and iuntil this hotside, would reip 3rd from a roll at 60 mph. 
now, no "drama", just GO!!! if i shifted into 4th hard, it would spin streight through, now, no spin at all. 
it is really amazing the difference it makes. this is how the kit should have come in the first place IMO. 
PS: i am running a lot of boost, keep in mind.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

hmm. may have to be something i look into after a FMIC. lower CR should keep me happy or a little bit...
i got a LSD already too so ive enjoyed that with stage 1


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

you need to do all those things and turn that boost up!!!!!!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_you need to do all those things and turn that boost up!!!!!! 

meth and FMIC will deal with that quite nicely


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
it is really amazing the difference it makes. this is how the kit should have come in the first place IMO. 


Agreed 100% all that speculation about being laggy is BS and I am running an even bigger hotside, the pulls are great (but as with you I am running quite a bit of boost). Interestingly enough I can still get wheel sping in 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

how many psi? Im thinking about picking one up but not runnig high boost yet


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

20-24 depending upon my mood








at 15 psi, i still rip up 2nd from a roll, but 3rd is great!!!!!!


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

can you guys explain to me how changing the hotside of the turbo changes the way power is made? less wheelspin but more pulling power? i am a total newb to fi


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*

So my car has been backfiring quite a bit lately. Any ideas as to what would cause that?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

any small exhaust leaks?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

Shouldn't be. I just tightened up everything today So we'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerelin7686* »_can you guys explain to me how changing the hotside of the turbo changes the way power is made? less wheelspin but more pulling power? i am a total newb to fi

sounds liike you got it bro. spools smoother, and a little later, and is unreal.
ran 23.5 PSI tonight for 15 minutes, and scared the **** outa myself. and trust me, i have driven EVERYTHING thats fast. 
this car is unreal with this hotside. i can run hi boost in the low gears now. and HIGHER in the hi gears!!!!
3rd still tries to spin, for a sec, but grabs SOOO well now (from a roll) 
this is absolutely the best thing i could have done to this car. 
i am telling you guys, if you have an IC, and or meth, and lower compression, turn up the boost, and install this hotside.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_

i am telling you guys, if you have an IC, and or meth, and lower compression, turn up the boost, and install this hotside. 


i'll be buying it eventually http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i am telling you guys, if you have an IC, and or meth, and lower compression, turn up the boost, and install this hotside. 


Have had this hotside since h20. Hope to do hg before upcoming h20. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_So my car has been backfiring quite a bit lately. 

You change anything in your fuelling (e.g. FPR, fuel type)? What is the condition of your plugs? You up your boost recently (as in too much boost too little fuel leading to backfiring/detonation)?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
sounds liike you got it bro. spools smoother, and a little later, and is unreal.
this is absolutely the best thing i could have done to this car. 
i am telling you guys, if you have an IC, and or meth, and lower compression, turn up the boost, and install this hotside. 


im jealous.
But, i wanted to quiet my car down and so i got the 3" kinetic DP, which made my car SLOWER because of not overboosting. so i have to get a 10 psi spring now instead of an 8.7psi spring.
No money for Hotside upgrade, but i really want it. perhaps i can sell my plasma (blood) and get it in a few months??
Im glad to hear that its great and is all that you thought it would be and more.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Plugs are eh, about 4000 miles old. Since they are pretty cheap I'll just buy some new plugs and wires. I feel like that will help quite a bit.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

What plugs, what gap?
I started running a different turbo with a higher boost combination and started gapping the plugs a little tighter... does not seem to fire as consistently as it did before so next plug change I am opening them back up. Not the same as backfiring but misfiring is also a pain in the azz in my opinion.
BTW, is your backfiring occuring through the intake (loud popping), or is it purely exhaust (bang)?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Noobercorn where and what hotside did you buy i need to replace mine anyway mine as well upgrade.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
sounds liike you got it bro. spools smoother, and a little later, and is unreal.
ran 23.5 PSI tonight for 15 minutes, and scared the **** outa myself. and trust me, i have driven EVERYTHING thats fast. 
this car is unreal with this hotside. i can run hi boost in the low gears now. and HIGHER in the hi gears!!!!
3rd still tries to spin, for a sec, but grabs SOOO well now (from a roll) 
this is absolutely the best thing i could have done to this car. 
i am telling you guys, if you have an IC, and or meth, and lower compression, turn up the boost, and install this hotside. 


I wish I would grow a sack and turn up the 35.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I wish I would grow a sack and turn up the 35.

sissy ass bitch.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

23.5 psi tonight, and it was perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
unbelievably fast, the SC 5.0 mustang w/ 450 whp was SLOW, and i mean SLOW next to this. like, standin, still. and i mean : had absolutely NOTHING on me. what does "steeda" mean anyway???? 
.82 from PAGPARTS, best buy ever. 
Jay: grow some balls son!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

ngk bkr7e's
This is the second set I had in since going turbo and I tightened the gap to .022 with these. I had them at .024 and the car ran much better so I'll change the gap back to that when I get some new plug wires...
The backfiring is purely exhaust, its probably shooting a fireball out the back.
That .82 hotside sounds delicious. I need to get my car running better first tho


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

just wait till i get my car back


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
Jay: grow some balls son!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't feed into his sh!t, hes going to blow his engine up, we had a bet it was going to be before Christmas but that didnt happen


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_ngk bkr7e's
This is the second set I had in since going turbo and I tightened the gap to .022 with these. I had them at .024 and the car ran much better so I'll change the gap back to that when I get some new plug wires...


Same plugs I run... before I had them at .024 and the car was fine (~ 12psi), added about 10psi more of boost so I closed them down to .020 and now the firing is really inconsistent. Will be opening them some on the next plug change. My SRI setup makes changing the front bank of plugs a "not so enjoyable experience" so I will live with it until I absolutely need to change the plugs.

_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_
That .82 hotside sounds delicious. I need to get my car running better first tho









The bigger hotside is the shytt, I have a 1.06


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
My SRI setup makes changing the front bank of plugs a "not so enjoyable experience" so I will live with it until I absolutely need to change the plugs.



stop whining. if its too much of a hassle i'll take it off your hands


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Ha you would think an SRI would make it a lot easier to change the plugs... I guess it depends which kind you have. I'll order some new plug wires today and regap the plugs while I'm in there and see if that helps out at all.
I have the .63 hotside at the moment. I'm not going to complain about it but having a 3.94 with that hotside equals a lot of spin. It would certainly be to my benefit to go with a bigger exhaust housing.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
stop whining. if its too much of a hassle i'll take it off your hands

I thought your boy would have already hooked you up... hear they have a group buy going.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Ha you would think an SRI would make it a lot easier to change the plugs... 

When I fabbed up mine I wanted to use a portion of the upper intake mani (because it inproved my clearance issues with the radiator, fans, alternator, did not want to rip off the front end of the car each time I had to dick around with the SRI for manifold leaks etc). While it helped me out there, it resulted in having the plenum higher and further back (away from the radiator) than on most of the SRI's that you guys are using... i.e. it puts it close to the first row of plugs.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
I thought your boy would have already hooked you up... hear they have a group buy going.









didnt have the money to get in on that deal


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

So you used a mk3 mani then? I usually just pull off the upper intake mani to get to the front row of plugs. It shouldn't be too bad for you with just having those 7 or so allen bolts to pull off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_It shouldn't be too bad for you with just having those 7 or so allen bolts to pull off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

On a Mk4 that is a little more challenging.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Touche, didn't even think about that. Are the allen bolts a bit further under the edge of the radiator support?


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Not to change off topic, but does anyone have any estimates on Hp/Tq per 5psi?
Just curious for comparison reasons.
Im trying to decide if I should invest the money in my car and make a 350whp+ 8v.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

5psi with stock compression, stock manifold, and no intercooler, probobly like 220-230whp.
would be a nice jump up from the 170whp that is stock and you could run that all day and night reliably with no issues.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_5psi with stock compression, stock manifold, and no intercooler, probobly like 220-230whp.
would be a nice jump up from the 170whp that is stock and you could run that all day and night reliably with no issues.

He has an 8v. 5 psi on an 8v would put you at ~150 whp.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

I think he was talking about an aba 8v. In that case I would guess that 5psi would be around 150-160 whp on a stock motor?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_ Are the allen bolts a bit further under the edge of the radiator support?

Yup, exactly... especially the ones on the driver's side. Have to used a ground down allen to get to 'em and even then it is a PITA.







A lot of Mk4 guys will trim around the radiator area to make more room but I did not want to take that route.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

that is why mk4s suck and mk3s are the shiz








unless you have a 24v that is


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_that is why mk4s suck and mk3s are the shiz. 

Had two of them before the Mk4... now trying to get one again.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Had two of them before the Mk4... now trying to get one again.









like i said, they the shiz








i really dont know why i support them, mine has 81k on it now. I bought it with 43k 2 years ago and ive had bad timing chains at 52k, so i did a clutch, flywheel and LSD then as well, after that i had more electrical issues then i can think of between 53k and 75k, new power steering rack and control arms around that time too, then a turbo at 80k and BOOM at 81k....I LOVE IT








and now its a 1552 in FL about to get ATLEAST a new HG and spacer, and at most a FULL rebuild from the bottom up








CANT WAIT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i really dont know why i support them 

Well I am keeping the Mk4 regardless, I love that car and there is too much work into it anyway. I just miss the Mk3 and a Mk3 Vr is sex... besides, I have a turbo and injectors laying around looking for a new home.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Well I am keeping the Mk4 regardless, I love that car and there is too much work into it anyway. I just miss the Mk3 and a Mk3 Vr is sex... besides, I have a turbo and injectors laying around looking for a new home.









i was warned before getting into a VR, and just about EVERYTHING that could majorly go wrong with a VR6 has gone wrong with mine. And i bought the whole car with 43k on it 2.5 years ago, still under warranty, from the original owner.........ridiculous but i love every minute of it...


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks guys but I was refering to FI numbers for a VR6. I have an 8v 2.0T. I just wanted to know what time of power per every 5psi you could make with a VRT.
Im runnin 15psi on my 2.0t but i eventually want to make 350whp (aka fast a$$ 8v). 
I just dont know if it is worth it.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Yup, exactly... especially the ones on the driver's side. Have to used a ground down allen to get to 'em and even then it is a PITA.







A lot of Mk4 guys will trim around the radiator area to make more room but I did not want to take that route. 


Wow, I had no idea that it would suck that much.

_Quote, originally posted by *Fastbreakstar22* »_Thanks guys but I was refering to FI numbers for a VR6. I have an 8v 2.0T. I just wanted to know what time of power per every 5psi you could make with a VRT.
Im runnin 15psi on my 2.0t but i eventually want to make 350whp (aka fast a$$ 8v). 
I just dont know if it is worth it.


15 psi on my vr6 was 350 whp. So I would say probably 50-60 ish whp per 5 psi


----------



## Fastbreakstar22 (Nov 4, 2005)

You think its worth is to build an 8v or swap for a VR6 and go custom turbo?
Im thinking about sticking with the 8v especially since I already have alot of work done...


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Fastbreakstar22)*

If you want to stick with the aba I would throw a 16v head on it with software from c2. I have heard of aba's pushing out that much power but I'm not sure what it requires... It would probably end up costing about the same amount of money.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

you may also wanna get a 93 bottom end or the internals. I believe they are all forged. 
though im sure you already have somethign better since your going for 350 haha


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

UPDATE






















1552v2 started working on my car yesterday and today and found out what looks to be my entire issue.... and it is..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
........a bad maf and o2 sensor








haha, i was just as suprised as you guys where. They removed my maf and installed a fuel restrictor and were able to actually drive the car. They are gonna replace the maf and sensor and take it for a real drive to see how everything looks. Since i paid out the ass in gas to bring the car down to FL i'm going to have them install a 9:1 head spacer and touch up a few things with the kit. As well as install my water meth and one remaining gauge. After that everything should be complete for the first stage of my kit. I will hopefully have the car back by the end of the month....money permiting


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks to all who helped me in just trying to diagnose wat was wrong with my car. Hopefully they dont find any more problems once its apart...
i finally not feeling depressed about this anymore


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

GOOD NEWS.
i thought i said something about doubting it was the compression.
your compression may be low anyway, but im happy if it is just your MAF and O2.
its just odd that it came on so suddenly. but a bad MAF in a car as modified as ours can do bad things.







here's to HOPING that is all it is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

this is indeed good news! glad to hear things are looking up.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Don't feed into his sh!t, hes going to blow his engine up, we had a bet it was going to be before Christmas but that didnt happen









lol, o yeah, i meant to tell you guys:
there is this weird ass noise at idle. sounds like the tensioner for the belt is starting to go. sounds weird, then disappears as soon as i start moving. 
so, yeah, i may be blowing something up before too long. but it's cool. 
part of the gig i suppose.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

they did say cylinder 2 had a tad low compression but nothing bad, just something that could get bad later. They are gonna visually inspect everything once the head is off so i will know if more is wrong then. 
i know i could run my car without a maf n/a but had no idea a maf could cause this much trouble wen its turbo. i wish i would of thought about swapping mine with adams wen he stopped by, just to see what it would do...

noober - you crazy, man, you crazy!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

yeah, i am, but it's fun


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i cant wait to get my car back, 3.3L of minivan is just not satisfying enough.....


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

haha dude, I've been driving a busted ass 318 for 5 weeks with nothing but a radio that plays AM and possibly 43hp MAX. Don't talk to me about minvans.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_haha dude, I've been driving a busted ass 318 for 5 weeks with nothing but a radio that plays AM and possibly 43hp MAX. Don't talk to me about minvans.

ya but you chose to bring your car to FL....i had no choice


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i cant wait to get my car back.

Good for you bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Glad they figured out what was up. Good call on throwing in the headspacer while its down there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ya, i know im gonna want more boost, a FMIC and more soon, why not do atleast this now while its at a good shop....
plus all this noober 20-24psi talk has just got me itching for more... 
ill take my time of course, but i didnt learn my lesson yet










_Modified by dankvwguy at 3:38 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_ i wish i would of thought about swapping mine with adams wen he stopped by, just to see what it would do...

DOH!









_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_noober - you crazy, man, you crazy!

You have no clue!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

yeah, adam knows








turn the boost up! break something, and rebuild it again. nature of the beast


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

thats great dank http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maf huh, crazy


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_yeah, adam knows








turn the boost up! break something, and rebuild it again. nature of the beast











I CANT WAIT!!!! 
my goal is 25psi all day with 30# fueling and software, on water/meth alone


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

you can do that on stock injectors if you want.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Haha don't give anyone ideas


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im not THAT crazy


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

20 says he blows it by waterfest...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_20 says he blows it by waterfest...

20 says its faster then roxy








thats right, i said it


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

oh it's on like vietkong dude...


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

Battle of the unfinished/broken vrt's ftw!!!















Soon enough guys!!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i hope i have enough money for this


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

Haha, that always seems to be the problem. For me its the question of how far I want to take it since it gets exponentially more expensive. More and more I feel like doing the easy stuff like wheels and more body work lately.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Battle of the unfinished/broken vrt's ftw!!!














!

i dam neer spit my beer out on that one!!!!!!!!!
OMG, i love this forum!!!
BTW, ran 19 psi, changed the meth "on" stage and still, totally impressed with the 82 hotside. 
was a little more wheel spin tonihgt, at less boost, but felt great. apparently parada spec II's are getting old.........








time for new tires........


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Battle of the unfinished/broken vrt's ftw!!!















Soon enough guys!!

im in on it too


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i dam neer spit my beer out on that one!!!!!!!!!
OMG, i love this forum!!!
BTW, ran 19 psi, changed the meth "on" stage and still, totally impressed with the 82 hotside. 
was a little more wheel spin tonihgt, at less boost, but felt great. apparently parada spec II's are getting old.........








time for new tires........

how is 24 psi?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

dude, it is unreal. honestly, i turned it down. it is uncontrollable. and fun, but, really bad for the driving record.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

you all can not imagine how stoked I am to drive Roxy for the first time this weekend. Man I can not wait.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Hahaha!! Well my car is more or less working, I just don't like the way it is running.









And yes I can imagine! How much boost are you running?


_Modified by Gabe. at 7:19 AM 4-9-2008_


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

Beats me. Brad specifically said and I quote "I'm going to hide the MBC from you in the bay so you don't blow the engine up..."
So as soon as I find that lil ****er, it's 40psi time.
*fist pump and pelvic thrust


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Haha, that always seems to be the problem. For me its the question of how far I want to take it since it gets exponentially more expensive. More and more I feel like doing the easy stuff like wheels and more body work lately.

i hear that. I think once i get it back, the most it will see is a DIY FMIC for a while. The car is still on its stock suspension, and exterior/interior wise it is just about stock except for the fogs, rims, and shiftknob. all my other work has been engine stuff. its in pretty hagard shape right now missing side molding and all but i have them all sanded and painted waiting to go back on the car. when i get it back i'm gonna to start treating her a whole lot better......or so i say








krew - dont follow my path or it will be back down at 1552 before june








and i cant wait to drive my car again to, but try staring at it turbocharged in your driveway ya undriveable....all you have to look at is pictures. I had to touch and feel my car being broken, undrivable and sad. i felt her pain...... *tear*










_Modified by dankvwguy at 8:35 AM 4-9-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_
And yes I can imagine! How much boost are you running?



currently, 19 psi. was running 23-24 all weekend. it feels better at more boost. sounds funny i know. 
i do have a SICK meth setup and a FMIC, and low compression, and ARP's, and a diff, and a built trans, etc, so more boost is ok on my car.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

how about a video son ? ^


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_how about a video son ? ^

tell me about it....
im pretty sure hes all talk


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
im in on it too


You'd better be up by this weekend.







Jacksonville or Miami... pic your choice.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Beats me. Brad specifically said and I quote "I'm going to hide the MBC from you in the bay so you don't blow the engine up..."
So as soon as I find that lil ****er, it's 40psi time.
*fist pump and pelvic thrust

It would make more sense to me to just have a wastegate spring thrown in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But that mbc shouldn't be too hard to find









_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i hear that. I think once i get it back, the most it will see is a DIY FMIC for a while. The car is still on its stock suspension, and exterior/interior wise it is just about stock except for the fogs, rims, and shiftknob. all my other work has been engine stuff. its in pretty hagard shape right now missing side molding and all but i have them all sanded and painted waiting to go back on the car. when i get it back i'm gonna to start treating her a whole lot better......or so i say








krew - dont follow my path or it will be back down at 1552 before june








and i cant wait to drive my car again to, but try staring at it turbocharged in your driveway ya undriveable....all you have to look at is pictures. I had to touch and feel my car being broken, undrivable and sad. i felt her pain...... *tear*









I need to finish up my wheels and get some paint work done but I would really like to get a short runner, do a 180 on my turbo, redo my downpipe, and run my intercooler piping differently. I wonder how much that will all come out to? It's crazy how much money has dissappeared in the last year and a half since I've been turbo


_Modified by Gabe. at 8:15 AM 4-9-2008_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
currently, 19 psi. was running 23-24 all weekend. it feels better at more boost. sounds funny i know. 
i do have a SICK meth setup and a FMIC, and low compression, and ARP's, and a diff, and a built trans, etc, so more boost is ok on my car. 

Do you have arp rod and main bolts or just the headstuds?

And work the quotes!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i decided not to do ARP studs for money reasons. i will be doing head work before the need for ARP studs comes so I will most likely do them then. I will be getting all new OEM studs of course...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (fastslc)*

i am working on acquiring a camera for said videos.....


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

sure you are...
i think you are working on funding to buy the parts you keep talking about pushing to their limits at 24psi.....poser


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i am indeed a poser. in fact, i have never even owned a VW. i like to just talk smack on here.








actually, i should be ok, no parts breaking yet. the "noise" i heard the other day was actually my HID ballast. it fell off the back of the ecode housing, and was just barely rubbing the tensioner. 
in this pic, you can see the ballast, and how it is situated on the frame, under the IC piping. well, i attach it to the light usaully. so, it fell off, and was basically in the same position pictured, but over a smidge. i looked at it last night, and was pleased to see that was the only issue. so, all is good again in VRT land.








edit: hotside pictured is the .63. this is an old pic.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
You'd better be up by this weekend.







Jacksonville or Miami... pic your choice.









im working on it...calm down. the engine is back in a bolted down, gotta reconnect everything and get a couple of new parts to make it all good again


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

1552 gave me another update today. It was actually something i had looked at before but didnt know enough to know it could cause the issue
my oil return line was a little kinked causing the oil to back up back into the turbo at times, going past the seals, and out the exhuast causing the smoke. they are gonna cut it shorter and make it straight down like i should of done day one. 
so far the work they are doing is gonna run me a little over $1500 but i know its going to be done better then right and it will be WELL worth it....
i am still smiling from the fact that its not my block and rings and all that jazzz.... i wanna see wat my engine internals look like at 81k, once they get that head off
pg pwned in the name of 1552's kickassness


_Modified by dankvwguy at 10:25 AM 4-9-2008_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Wellllll... If you could swing it I would just buy the arp studs right away. They are reusable so you would be saving yourself $50 (or however much oem costs) to not have to buy them again next time you pull the head off.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Wellllll... If you could swing it I would just buy the arp studs right away. They are reusable so you would be saving yourself $50 (or however much oem costs) to not have to buy them again next time you pull the head off.

i wanted to, but its like an extra 2 hours of labor or something with the fact that you have to do something that the OEM bolts dont need. something about torqueing them and heating them then retorquing them....either way, OEM bolts will be more then good for my goal before i take the next step in this project...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
the fact that you have to do something that the *OEM bolts dont need*. something about torqueing them and heating them then retorquing them....

Huh??? You retorque them after a few miles of use, yes that is suggested but arguably you can also apply that to OEM headbolts. This is to account for any movement of the head after the reinstall and is a good practice for either.
As far as the investment, you might be able to find someone on the Tex selling them a bit cheaper, look around a bit if you can. If you absolutely can't then the OEM will suffice but there is no radical difference with installing either of them.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

yeah, if your buying any HS'd, i would totally spring for the ARP's while your in there. 
they install the same way as the OEM's, and should be retq'd as well. 
just my .02
but, i'm a poser, so don't listen to me.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

The vr6 arp headstuds are actually undercut so you aren't "supposed" to have to retorque them. I took all the stuff apart to retorque the headstuds after a few miles and they didn't really budge.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










While I'm at it, what boost controllers do you guys recommend? I've been at 15/16 psi for too long...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

greddy profec b spec 2 here, and i love it.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_greddy profec b spec 2 here, and i love it. 

Some $8 ebay mbc hotness right here.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

how much more are ARP studs over stock ones?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i talked to 1552 again and where im going with the car its not really needed at this point. the OEM bolts are more then efficient enough for what im doing. And down the road it wont be a significant increase upon what i will be spending on the car already. right now money is very tight and i need to get the car fixed and back as soon as possible. 
i need a FMIC before anything else too


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Thanks guys,
Looks like I have some research to do.
Dank I got mine at summit
ARP headstuds
I remember them being like $188 but that was atleast 2 years ago. Stock headbolts are 46 bones at fourseasontuning. The beauty of the arp's is that you can reuse them so if you are planning on getting them eventually you should just get them now instead of waiting.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i would but 120 extra bucks is to much right now. I gotta get these parts ordered then start saving so they can start working on the car.....this is gonna be a long month...


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Thats understandable, Do what you can afford and get that puppy done!
Since I'm on a roll with questions today here is one more. For those of you that have had their cars scanned with a vagcom with 42# software what Version number does it say your software is? Mine shows up as 4235 which when I bought it last april was supposed to be the new stuff. Yet I get a CEL code for SAI and a code for not having a rear O2, both of which the software should take care of... I'm stumped


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

the code will likely show, since the ECU isn't getting input from them. but the car will function properly regardless of these codes, due to C2 writing it out of the software. 
i have the 42# dizzy tune, so mine is a little different, but i get the IAC code all the time, and EGR, but they have no effect on the vehicles performance. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_greddy profec b spec 2 here, and i love it. 

Poser...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_
While I'm at it, what boost controllers do you guys recommend? I've been at 15/16 psi for too long...

1 bar WG spring and Turbonetics ish and no problems with it for over 1yr. I know some guys don't like em though.








I wanna be as cool as Mike some day and go electric.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

with water/meth, 9:1 CR and 15-18psi, how long is my car gonna be ok to drive in GA weather(humid 80-90 daily)??? i wont be boosting it a lot once it gets hot either way.... i just may have to wait a few months before i can afford a FMIC kit


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

hhmm. you should be ok, but i would back that boost off a tad just to be safe. like 13 or so. just my .02. but, i am a poser, so don't listen to me. 
also, EBC's are fantastic! i ran am MBC for an eon, and liked it. they work well. but having the presets, and the adjustment on the fly is really nice. 
heck, i am always switching my settings to coincide with the current rice car next to me, or the old lady in my way,, etc.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_hhmm. you should be ok, but i would back that boost off a tad just to be safe. like 13 or so. just my .02. but, i am a poser, so don't listen to me. 

ill be sure not to








so, poser, wat type of HP am i lookin at with that compression and boost?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

In my limited experience with c2 on other peoples cars in the area. They didn't experience a cel despite their car setup the same way.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

gabe: oh, you have a CEL? or just a code when vag'd? 
punk ass bitch: you should be in the 320-340 range depending upon a bazillion factors, but basically in that range at that boost, with that turbo, at that compression. 
if you were a poser, that would be eleventeen whp.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_punk ass bitch: you should be in the 320-340 range depending upon a bazillion factors, but basically in that range at that boost, with that turbo, at that compression. 
if you were a poser, that would be eleventeen whp.









******








with 13psi???? thats awesome. my engine has 81k but with everything that happens to me that dont mean shat








my engine will be:
9:1 CR
Stage 1 kinetics
snow performance water/meth
3" dp
42dd test pipe
30# fueling and software
FMIC down the road with upgraded fuel and software following promptly


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
what type of WHP am i lookin at with that compression (9:1) and boost(13psi)?

With your 3" dp and 2.5" exhaust (same as me)....probably 310whp at most at 13psi with your current ring compression. If it's your headgasket that was causing those lower numbers then 320'ish if your lucky. That's what I'm hoping for at 12 psi...320whp. Will find out saturday at the dyno with a video to follow.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Yea I have a cel. When I clear them they come back 15-20 miles later.
Dank I would venture a guess that you would be somewhere between ~200-400hp depending on atmospheric pressure, temp, rotation speed of the earth, volcanos erupting, and whether you have fresh fluids or not








god I am lame


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
With your 3" dp and 2.5" exhaust (same as me)....probably 310whp at most at 13psi with your current ring compression. If it's your headgasket that was causing those lower numbers then 320'ish if your lucky. That's what I'm hoping for at 12 psi...320whp. Will find out saturday at the dyno with a video to follow.

I will know if its more then the HG in a few days. but going by the numbers they said my compression is great except for one cylinder being a little low. leakdown went great as well. 
You better post a video! also, it looks like i'm flying into a 1552 to pick up the car, so a buddy of mine is gonna get my from the airport. i may spend the day/weekend in sarasota but I will def stop through jacksonville on the way back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gabe. - thanks for that award winning input


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
Gabe. - thanks for that award winning input









x2, cracked me up!!








danky poo: i didn't realize you were still on a 2.5" exhaust. you will be right at 300 whp as a guess, at 13-14 psi. 
i also totally forgot you were still at 30# injectors. when you said 15-18 i thought you went 42#. so, i have to put this out there:
TREAD LIGHTLY my friend. you are at the point of fatal fueling at 15 psi on 30# injectors. be sure to log ALL runs for a few days. and adjust your meth accordingly. also, be 100 % sure to keep that meth tank full. 
i have to go with my earlier statement of 13 psi, but i will change it to 11-13 with meth. no higher IMO, not on the 30#s. 
i ran 15 all day long, but i also had an insane amount of meth spraying, and was VERY careful.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i will definitely be playing it a lot safer this run around. my a/f gauge will be hooked up and working fine as well, and i will hopefully have a vag com i can use while i test it before driving it home from FL. once the FMIC is out of the way i will probably be heading towards 42#


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

dont forget that dynojet dynos read substantially higher (10% or so) than mustang dynos or dyno dynamics dynos.
so, if youre using a dynojet, you could break 300wheel easily, but not so easily on a mustang or dyno dyn. 
dont be disappointed if you dyno on the later 2. but your numbers will be more real world and not just big junk internet numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

So what kind of award am I going to win with that generous comment?!?
Few thoughts here
-I wouldn't go over 10 psi unless you have a higher flowing fuel pump ie. walbro 255 or bosch 044. Cheap insurance
-3 inch exhaust is amazing. Easily one of the best things I had done after the turboz. Complete difference from the 2.5 incher. Girth matters. No matter what they tell you.
-ummm what else... I'd say 300whp is probably on par at 12-14 psi and near the limit of 30# without meth. I dont have meth but you guys are making me want it.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

meth is my cheap insurance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yeah, a 3" is the second best thing for a turbo, the first being that new hotside, cause dammit, it is DOPE!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

talk to adam (VR6OOM) about it, he got me hooked on doing it over saving for a FMIC off the bat. and his FMIC is almost as cheap







PURE GENIUS!!!








i probably will dyno it once it seems sound, and getting close to 300 will put a big smile on my face. 
after that fmic, then 3" exhaust, then this, then that and so on








i almost like that this feels like a never ending rollercoast of ups and downs


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

tee jai, it is indeed never ending. that is why i reccomend things like the ARP's off the bat, and EBC's, etc. the idea is so you don't have to do things twice. 
i am on VRT # 2 now, and wish i had done #1 like i am doing this one. would have saved me a bazillion, gagillion dollars.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_tee jai, it is indeed never ending. that is why i reccomend things like the ARP's off the bat, and EBC's, etc. the idea is so you don't have to do things twice. 
i am on VRT # 2 now, and wish i had done #1 like i am doing this one. would have saved me a bazillion, gagillion dollars. 

well i just dont have eleventee dollars to spends on the studs at this moment. If i want to then ill need to have the car down there for another month so i could save and work wise i cant afford the lack of transportation. i cant use this van forever


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

the best mod you can have for a turbo VW is a DAILY DRIVER








complete with labels, telling others its intentions........


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ya, once this car is running good my mk1 will be getting worked on again. Its a solid car just has a one fuel issues that is killing me....its an automatic too








i just miss my jetta


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

man so if I run the 30# software (obd1) with a 9.5:1 spacer and a front mount, what would I be looking at here?
I'm guessing 13psi would be a safe daily figure?
(pwn)


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

so you did 9.5:1? i though you did 9:1?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_the best mod you can have for a turbo VW is a *DAILY DRIVER*


X2, working on that one right now.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

krew, your not running meth so 13psi may be running it a tad close from what i understand...


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i almost like that this feels like a never ending rollercoast of ups and downs

Haha I told you!
I would love to have a second car but thankfully I live near campus and work so I don't need to drive much.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Yeah I dunno. It was a c2 spacer so yer right, 9:1.
Ok, so what should I run at?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

10 psi bro. until meth and or IC.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Yeah I dunno. It was a c2 spacer so yer right, 9:1.

hahaha oh boy, this is gonna turn out good








id think you would be ok up to 13, but without meth 13 is getting close to running lean with 30# from what i understand... if you upgrade your software/injectors you would be good to go for up to 20 since you already got the low CR and FMIC


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_10 psi bro. until meth and or IC. 

hes got a FMIC kit, just no meth


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

ok, too many systems to try to keep track of in here. i am getting googly headed here!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

hahaha, we need to make a VRT directory. who has what setup, hp rating, compression, boost, all that jazz


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I'll just run what dad beardow sets it at and be happy with it haha


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_I'll just run what dad beardow sets it at and be happy with it haha

i hear that. whatever mine is setup on will most likely be what i run till more fuel comes...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_hahaha, we need to make a VRT directory. who has what setup, hp rating, compression, boost, all that jazz









Words of wisdom.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_hahaha, we need to make a VRT directory. who has what setup, hp rating, compression, boost, all that jazz









well we have this one... sorta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3420887


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_
well we have this one... sorta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3420887

ya, but its so unorganized, and you will look for days to find a similar setup. ill put my thinkin cap on and maybe come up with something cool....


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea it is. It's hard to organize it unless one person wants to take the time. this thread is really bookin it today!
So does anyone with recently purchased c2 obd2 42# software and a vagcom feel like scanning their car today and letting me know what version software you have?!? I'd owe you a brew










_Modified by Gabe. at 3:34 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

im finally getting used to my recirc DP.
car doesnt feel as slow. im still going to put at 10 psi spring in.
anyone have one??


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_im finally getting used to my recirc DP.
car doesnt feel as slow. im still going to put at 10 psi spring in.
anyone have one??

I said it before and I'll say it again to you (whispering)......EBC.....EBC.....EBC.









BTW, still have that Euro steering wheel?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (silvrsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvrsled* »_
I said it before and I'll say it again to you (whispering)......EBC.....EBC.....EBC.









BTW, still have that Euro steering wheel?

i dont want to be able to turn up the boost easily. thats why i gave my friend my turbo XS manual boost controller that i got with my turbo stuff.
i just want a 10 psi spring.
oh, i do NOT have a euro steering wheel. sorry.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

gti is back together and seems to be running fine. but....i backed over a loose bolt and put a hole in the tire when pulling out of the garage


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

I just want to say our 12v turbo kits are cake compared to my buddies 24vT we're doing. The c2 dp and exhaust mani are gorgeous but it's all a pita! Not only that but he put the turbo and all on...went to put on dp and it wouldn't clear. So we had to pull the turbo and wg to get the dp on. Anyways...just thought I'd throw that out there.
In Jax we have (that I know of):
1. mk3 gti vrt stage 2 (me)
2. mk3 gti c2 sc stage 2
3. mk3 gti vrt stage 3+ (marcello's, built by stage 6)
3. corrado 16vt (over 500whp and he has a 24vT in the works)
4. corrado stage 3+ vrt
5. corrado stage 4+ vrt
6. mk4 jetta 12v vrt stage 2
7. mk4 jetta 24v vrt stage 2
So for one little city in FL that's a LOT of FI VR6's.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

yeah. the difficulty of install and getting to the turbo later is most of what is keeping me from getting a 24v GTI. 
in little old tucson arizona we have:
mk3 jetta vrt stage 3 t3t4
mk3 jetta vrt stage 3 GT35
mk3 golf VRT stage 2 (mine)
mk3 jetta vrt stage 1 (rear mount turbo, where muffler was)
MK4 R32 turbo stage 3 or 4 (well over 400 all wheel HP)
mk4 24v SC jetta (never met the guy, but saw it on craigslist for sale)
that doesnt include Phoenix AZ right up the street where i know of 4 or so VRTs and a handful of SC VRs.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
ya, but its so unorganized, and you will look for days to find a similar setup. 

it is 2 pages long noob.








put the wrench down, and step away from the VRT......


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

my group's got:
mk3 gti 12v vrt (me)
mk4 gti 12v vrt (gt35r, 630tune)
mk3 jetta 12v vrt (being rebuilt, lots of good ****)
mk3 gti 12v vrt (400ish whp)
mk3 cabby 12v vrt (also being rebuilt with good ****)
mk4 R32 s/c
and a corrado soon to be started on


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_my group's got:
mk3 gti 12v vrt (me)
mk4 gti 12v vrt (gt35r, 630tune) [*me*]








mk3 jetta 12v vrt (being rebuilt, lots of good ****)
mk3 gti 12v vrt (400ish whp)
mk3 cabby 12v vrt (also being rebuilt with good ****)
mk4 R32 s/c
and a corrado soon to be started on


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
it is 2 pages long noob.








put the wrench down, and step away from the VRT......










thats a different one then i looked at before i had a VRT then. the first one was about 20 pages long with random posts, pictures, and stats about their setups. i didnt bother to look over the one posted because i assumed it was the same...
but we all know wat happens wen you assume....
Here in dublin we have a great collection of VW's and FI VW's, they include
mk3 jetta VRT stage 1.5 (me)
mk3 jetta VR(r1c3r)








mk1 triple white cabby (my ex-gf)
we are a large bunch








no, i dont talk to the kid in the GLX, he has a Jeep that he swears is a special edition GTR jeep (yes he has a skyline GTR badge) and he swears the because i have a turbo my car is the fastest thing on the face of the earth.....again


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

sorry guys i took the idea and ran with it ,,,,,post em up !









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3782076


_Modified by dtm337 at 11:05 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_sorry guys i took the idea and ran with it ,,,,,post em up !









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3782076

_Modified by dtm337 at 11:05 AM 4-10-2008_

awesome. If i was you I would set up a good guideline at wat people need to post. we dont want just dyno numbers and "hey i got a VR wit a turdbo, add me to dis a****me wist" 
we dont NEED dyno numbers but we need their most up to date description of their setup, their boost numbers, compression and more. Get as much info about their setup as possible. 
krew - wats up with kratemotors??? jkrew.com still works


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (dtm337)*

where's the picture of the silver GTi with the massive FMIC on the porsche (i think) wheels. It was posted on like 7 or 8 pages back but the flickr account no longer has the pic,

me needs to look at it


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
awesome. If i was you I would set up a good guideline at wat people need to post. we dont want just dyno numbers and "hey i got a VR wit a turdbo, add me to dis a****me wist" 
we dont NEED dyno numbers but we need their most up to date description of their setup, their boost numbers, compression and more. Get as much info about their setup as possible. 
krew - wats up with kratemotors??? jkrew.com still works









cool


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dtm337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm337* »_sorry guys i took the idea and ran with it ,,,,,post em up !








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3782076


posted


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

nice, we also need to keep small talk out of it. strictly postings of setups for reference purposes...90% of VRT peeps end up in this thread anyways


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

i need to lower my car


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i need to lower my car









i was thinking the same thing when i saw that picture


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
i was thinking the same thing when i saw that picture









your not doing much better







but you got me beat by a mile








soon.......very soon


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i was a lot lower, before i was turbo'd, and broke my front subframe on a manhole cover i didnt see. at that point i decided to go higher. i dont really like that way it looks though, so...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

DAMN!!!
we got plenty of raise manhole covers and potholes to avoid, but im gonna get coils anyways....


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_where's the picture of the silver GTi with the massive FMIC on the porsche (i think) wheels. It was posted on like 7 or 8 pages back but the flickr account no longer has the pic,

me needs to look at it






















no one?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (nOOb)*

I think you are talking about VR6OOM's car with the corvette wheels on it.
this one?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3767536


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_where's the picture of the silver GTi with the massive FMIC on the porsche (i think) wheels. It was posted on like 7 or 8 pages back but the flickr account no longer has the pic,

me needs to look at it

I'm sure you're talking about my car. Here's the build thread....sorry some of the pics are deleted. If you need a specific view let me know and I can upload it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
I'm sure you're talking about my car. Here's the build thread....sorry some of the pics are deleted. If you need a specific view let me know and I can upload it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


i sent you IM


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_ok, pop quiz boyz.........
the nuts, that hold the actual turbo to the manifold, what thread size are they?
while putting in my .82 A/R hotside, one fell to the ground. no big deal right? WRONG!!! 
it appears there is an alternate time zone/black hole that this nut made it into, casue this thing vaporized!! it is gone, not to be found. i actually pushed my car outa my garage (by myself mind you, still sore) to look for it, and nothing. ripped apart the insides, and still nothing. i most definitely fell down, and out of harms way, but i'll be damned if i can find it. 
so, on the way home today, i will be stopping at the local hardware depot to purchase the (soon to be recommended i hope) a new shiny nut for my manifold. 
thank you in advance. have a nice day. 


actually i just called. its an m10x1.25 pitch


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_

actually i just called. its an m10x1.25 pitch

thanks, but i already stripped the **** outa a 1/5 nut to get it on. 
you should see the bruises on my arms. it is sickening. 
i made that bitch work tho.........
tru story.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*

So guys i need a new hot side turbine and id like to get a T3/T4 rebuild kit thats not from ebay. Cant find the stuff anywhere. Noobercorn i know you can help me out.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_ Cant find the stuff anywhere. 

Forget where Mike ordered his stuff from but ATP also sells those rebuild kits.
Oh and Turbonetics used to have them at one point... probably still do.


_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 8:54 AM 4-12-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

hotside from here...........
here is where i would get the "rebuild kit" from......
happy birthday. merry kwanza.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

*typing this from the road*
Picked up Roxy from Brad last night. Holy crap wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee








Pics laster next week.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Today I dyno'd...t3t4 60-1, 0.82 a/r, 3" dp, 2.5" back with a custom fmic at 11.5psi = 306whp 300wtq on a dyno dynamics (equivalent to a mustang dyno because it apply's a load). With w/m I dropped 5hp the following 2 runs. I have a 5gph nozzle and we think it's too big. My buddy didn't show with the vagcom so we could log some numbers.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 11:54 AM 4-12-2008_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Water/meth does not 'make' power by itself.
It only allows you to push the set-up further on pump gas....
-Jeff


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

do you guys that have the C2 tuning have the odd issue that your Throttle body adapts EVERY SINGLE time you start the car when cold? mine has done it every time i start the car when cold, but not when warm.
is this normal Jeff?
Thanks


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

yep.
as far as I know its normal.
I never hop in and crank it.
I always key on ignition for ~5-10 sec. before cranking.
every other car (not the 12v obd2) will run the fuel pump for 2sec. to pessurize the fuel system. (old habbit of mine from CIS days, Late 80's)
-Jeff


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Water/meth does not 'make' power by itself.
It only allows you to push the set-up further on pump gas....
-Jeff

Oh I know. I just found it interesting that I lost hp.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_yep.
every other car (not the 12v obd2) will run the fuel pump for 2sec. to pessurize the fuel system. (old habbit of mine from CIS days, Late 80's)


The Mk4 12v still seems to pressurize prior to crank. You can hear the Walbro run as soon as you open the door and sometimes upon just unlocking the door. The Mk3 does not behave like this Jeff?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_yep.
as far as I know its normal.
I never hop in and crank it.
I always key on ignition for ~5-10 sec. before cranking.
every other car (not the 12v obd2) will run the fuel pump for 2sec. to pessurize the fuel system. (old habbit of mine from CIS days, Late 80's)
-Jeff

Thanks for the quick response Jeff. i was just making sure this was normal. my Throttle body is dying now and i was just making sure constant adaptation wasnt from the dying TB. 
Anyone have this issue, my car holds a 1700 rpm idle while im coasting. i can coast for 4 seconds or 2 miles and it holds 1700rpms. then the second i stop the car, the idle instantly drops to 780rpms. what gives?
the car is perfectly drivable its just a little annoying.
Thanks


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_*typing this from the road*
Picked up Roxy from Brad last night. Holy crap wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee








Pics laster next week.


you bastard.....
does my car look sad


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Oh I know. I just found it interesting that I lost hp.

You might be spraying too much. The water vapor is actually taking up space in the combustion chamber but contributing nothing to power. All else being equal and you will make less. Tune it to just before knock and seeing full timing advance should offset that loss and then some.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

ut oh, look whos starting to spend time in the turbo forum........
steve, you know hoe effed you are right?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_ut oh, look whos starting to spend time in the turbo forum........
steve, you know hoe effed you are right?









I'm always lurking


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Oh I know. I just found it interesting that I lost hp.

I don't.
do NOTHING but add water/meth and you will LOSE power.

Just like putting RACE gas in a stock car.

-Jeff




_Modified by Jefnes3 at 11:15 AM 4-13-2008_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

fuel doesnt make power

it allows you to make power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

so noone has my odd idle issue or has had experience with it?
im leaning toward bad TB


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

So today was the day that I was finally able to put in my new plug wires and regap my plugs. I had originally had the gaps down to .022 and was going to bring them back up to .024 because it seemed to run better. The first plug I took out had the gap opened all the way up to .030!!! That explains why the car was running like crap. So I gapped them all down to .024, put the new plug wires on, and took it for a test drive. It scared the **** out of me how much power it now has again. It runs a million times smoother and has a hell of a lot more power. I was grinning from ear to ear.







Time to get it dynoed again


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_so noone has my odd idle issue or has had experience with it?
im leaning toward bad TB

SAME THING going on with mine. As long as I'm driving I'm fine but if I am coming to a iight, I'll press the clutch in fully to go to neutral and the idle immediately drops down, gos up and down a bit and then sometimes stalls out.
Really annoying when you stall out on the highway going 80mph...


_Modified by Joey Russo at 8:49 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

jr, what vac do you read at idle? what is your decel trim set at, and is your MAF clean? 
i have an OBD1 setup (worlds worst MAF design) no ISV, and my decel is rock solid.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i have an OBD1 setup (worlds worst MAF design) 

at least your obd1 version got the 42# tune


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

um, not really, but kinda


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

have i ever told you guys how much i love obd2








regardless, you guys are worrying me that im gonna be looking at some weird issues wen i get my car back


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
regardless, you guys are worrying me that im gonna be looking at some weird issues wen i get my car back









You will be fine. The software isn't there problem...its their car. To me the idle issues sounds like a vac problem.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
You will be fine. The software isn't there problem...its their car. To me the idle issues sounds like a vac problem.

i agree.
my car either has crappy compression, or a vac leak, but ive leak tested it multiple times and it holds 20psi no leaks.
my software is solid i think. i honestly think my TB is junk. i love how my car runs!!!! i just dont like the odd idle while rolling. as soon as i stop it drops down to where it should be. NOT a sofware issue for sure. its a hardware thing. i just hoped you guys had experienced it and were able to solve it without buying a new TB. theyre expensive.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Got to drive Roxy properly tonight at home on a quiet (before I came along at least) two-lane road.
HOLY BALLS. So much fun. This is going to be additive







Thanks kinetic, c2 and 1552v2.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

p.s. pwn


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

one of these days (maybe) i'll have a nice looking car that is also fast...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_one of these days (maybe) i'll have a nice looking car that is also fast...









ditto....
adam.............you bastard


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Rust my friend....rust!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Rust my friend....rust!









i know you car has it but i still miss it till i see the duct tape







your car has plenty of nice features that hide that rust very well


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

hey i quick question how many of (us) are using no wastegate gasket between the mani and the wg?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (dtm337)*

i am using a gasket


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

no gasket here. 
jr, who the hell is the hottie next to the car? i demand pix!!! turbo threads need chix from time to time, so feel free to take this thread WAY off topic. 
kthnxbi


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_no gasket here. 
jr, who the hell is the hottie next to the car? i demand pix!!! turbo threads need chix from time to time, so feel free to take this thread WAY off topic. 
kthnxbi

http://www.ohkate.com enjoy


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

is that work safe?


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

oh thanks dank hahaha dick








Behold the Kate™:
























And she's mine bitches


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

You guyz are some krazed individuals, this is a well known fact about Mike but I guess Dank has earned his spot too.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

does she have any sisters? dammit, she's a catch!!!!!!!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

another well known fact about me is that i don't sleep, and i have 3 legs, and a tail. 
i am one of 3 government test mules for turboencabulator cloning, and frankly, am proud to be. it helps pay for the turbo VR. 
ok, sorry for the OT. 
back on track. 

did everyone order their .82 AR hotside yet?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_another well known fact about me is that i don't sleep, and i have 3 legs, and a tail. 
i am one of 3 government test mules for turboencabulator cloning, and frankly, am proud to be. it helps pay for the turbo VR. 
ok, sorry for the OT. 
back on track. 

did everyone order their .82 AR hotside yet? 

dude i know you dont sleep, youre always on here!!


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
did everyone order their .82 AR hotside yet? 

still having fun with stock trim so far haha


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
dude i know you dont sleep, youre always on here!!









i actually had vortex installed in my frontal lobe. no need to remember a password, i just look to the left, and i am on.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i actually had vortex installed in my frontal lobe. no need to remember a password, i just look to the left, and i am on.









you're worse than a high school girl and myspace!!!!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

maybe i AM a high school girl. did you ever stop to think about that?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_maybe i AM a high school girl. did you ever stop to think about that? 


ive often wondered


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

a/s/l?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
you're worse than a high school girl and myspace!!!!









I likey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_a/s/l?

rofl


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_a/s/l?

holy spit, that's funny!!!!!!
"i am using my noodle now, so you can use my noodle later" that is an actualy quote form the "to catch a predator" series, and it is FUNNY!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKUkwh8TmM0
ok, so, we are way off topic here.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_oh thanks dank hahaha dick








Behold the Kate™






















trademark!!! i love it hahaha

_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_You guyz are some krazed individuals, this is a well known fact about Mike but I guess Dank has earned his spot too.









damn straight!!!


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

hahaha ok, back to turboz. Quick question... this is regarding the odd revving thing. I have found that on a cold startup, I will immediately stall until the car is warmed up or me pushing the gas a bit.
Any ideas?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_did everyone order their .82 AR hotside yet? 

gotta knock out this low compression first. how much one of those puppies run anyways?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

prolly just a lack of pressure in the lines/rail. and probably not that much of an issue. 
could also the the sensativity to a cold maf. (they heat themselves VERY quickly(


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

192 shipped from PAGPARTS. 55 for the ceramic coating. 
takes about an hour to install with the motor in the car. i actually have never replaced a hotside this way, and it isn't that bad. took me no time at all to see unreal results!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i will be all over that soon. this year is gonna be big for my car


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

dude, I need to start a "get danks car out of touareg mode" car fund first








Kate needed a step stool to look through the window when we saw it at brads over the weekend...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_dude, I need to start a "get danks car out of touareg mode" car fund first








Kate needed a step stool to look through the window when we saw it at brads over the weekend...

any pics







i miss her. And yes, OEM 17's look awesome on stock mk3 suspension







bugattis will be back on before long. im gonna sell those pieces for some turboz money. gotta feed my need....MY NEED FOR SPEED


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Yeah, just need to edit the 1000 pics we took. She was in very good hands when there. Sitting right behind two .:R's


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

sweet. let me know wen you get em (not like i havnt seen my car before but stilll







)
i bet she feels quite content right now sitting with those .:R's especially with her big balls and all


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_ especially with her big balls and all









sounds like johnny kubota's kinda lady!!!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Yeah, just need to edit the 1000 pics we took. She was in very good hands *when there*. Sitting right behind two .:R's









WTF is THAT supposed to mean


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Oh sorry haha. Brad let us take her out down to the bay to do it in the back seat. it was too hot in the parking lot...


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Oh sorry haha. Brad let us take her out down to the bay to do it in the back seat. it was too hot in the parking lot...

its all good, your not the first and surely not the last







i take pride in all those stains........
i thought you were saying she is in good hands because she is there, and not in my hands


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

oooh hahahahah well, no. I mean, no wait. Yeah, nevermind.
*runs away


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_oooh hahahahah well, no. I mean, no wait. Yeah, nevermind.
*runs away


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

DAAAAAAAYYYYYYUMMMMMM!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_DAAAAAAAYYYYYYUMMMMMM!


you sell the .:R or something? toss a second turbo on? lose your virginity?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

Work the two pages while I was gone for an hour


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

Im having a light issue with my vrt. Did a bunch of work to it over last summer and ad to put it in storage right after. Here is a list of what is done
Kinetic obd1 kit
Stage 2 intercooled
8.5:1 head spacer, with arp bolts
lightened flywheel, spec stage2.5 clutch
quaife lsd
kinetic manual boost controller
so...before i did the head spacer, it was running a solid 9psi, no problems whatsoever. I have since upped the boost to about 15psi, and it stutters a bit when it gets into boost, and then takes off like a raped ape. Im thinking its either a fueling issue or spark issue. Any ideas guys?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

wat injectors/software are you using?? wat plugs and wat are they gapped to?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
sounds like johnny kubota's kinda lady!!!









LOL. why is the ACDC song Big Balls going through my head right about now


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_wat injectors/software are you using?? wat plugs and wat are they gapped to?

x2

_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
LOL. why is the ACDC song Big Balls going through my head right about now
















that's not an acdc song bro, it is your roomate


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (corradobomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradobomb* »_Im having a light issue with my vrt. Did a bunch of work to it over last summer and ad to put it in storage right after. Here is a list of what is done
Kinetic obd1 kit
Stage 2 intercooled
8.5:1 head spacer, with arp bolts
lightened flywheel, spec stage2.5 clutch
quaife lsd
kinetic manual boost controller
so...before i did the head spacer, it was running a solid 9psi, no problems whatsoever. I have since upped the boost to about 15psi, and it stutters a bit when it gets into boost, and then takes off like a raped ape. Im thinking its either a fueling issue or spark issue. Any ideas guys? 



the fact i dont see any mention of upgraded injectors and a change in the spark plugs has me worried you didn't do it and thats what is leading to this.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_

the fact i dont see any mention of upgraded injectors and a change in the spark plugs has me worried you didn't do it and thats what is leading to this.










lol, imagine 9-15 psi on the stock injectors and software. KABOOM.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

thats why i asked about that, i noticed it was missing....
1552 gave me an update today. They installed the new maf and 02 sensor and the car runs great. No smoke, not stuttering, just smooth sailing. I hate that I am about to have them take it apart after hearing that but i know its a better idea now then later...especially with the hands its in. They also installed my water/meth kit, new fuel filter, straightened up my exhaust, and put in the few pieces missing my from my kit originally. 
they will be ordering the headspacer and stuff in the morning, and begin the work after that. ill hopefully have some pics once they crack her open. i just hope my motor looks its age.....
things are finally looking up again


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_thats why i asked about that, i noticed it was missing....
1552 gave me an update today. They installed the new maf and 02 sensor and the car runs great. No smoke, not stuttering, just smooth sailing. I hate that I am about to have them take it apart after hearing that but i know its a better idea now then later...especially with the hands its in. They also installed my water/meth kit, new fuel filter, straightened up my exhaust, and put in the few pieces missing my from my kit originally. 
they will be ordering the headspacer and stuff in the morning, and begin the work after that. ill hopefully have some pics once they crack her open. i just hope my motor looks its age.....
things are finally looking up again










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
that's not an acdc song bro, it is your roomate









youre 2 seconds away from an elbow drop mcnair


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

TJ, i am happy for ya bro!! car is gonna be great!
johnny kubota, eat a fat one.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I want a bigger turbo


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i want my turbo back


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_I want a bigger turbo

get one. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i want my turbo back

get it back. 

what else ya got? i got all the answers today kids.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i want some really nice pictures of your car with a hot ass naked chick on the hood


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i want some really nice pictures of your car with a hot ass naked chick on the hood

if that weren't a ban-able offense, you would have it.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

[email protected] 
problem solved


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

*withholds kate/roxy shoot photos for rainy day


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

notice how she is standing in the garage, well, she actually was fully clothed, and just decided to take the clothes off, and wrap up oneself with painters tape. 
true story.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_*withholds kate/roxy shoot photos for rainy day

*taken off the list of recipients


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

has anyone in here deleted their coolant reservoir and FCM yet? that is what i am doing next, and i want to see different filler cap options.
post whatcha got.


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_notice how she is standing in the garage, well, she actually was fully clothed, and just decided to take the clothes off, and wrap up oneself with painters tape. 
true story. 


Hmm, sounds like quite the photo shoot...
Bigger turbo... yum http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_has anyone in here deleted their coolant reservoir and FCM yet? that is what i am doing next, and i want to see different filler cap options.


why? to clean up the engine bay? what replaces the FCM or are you just hiding it somewhere?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

my FCM is bypassed. has been for months. my slim lines are triggered by ign switch.
look how ugly the FCM and res are ..........


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

huge ****ing picture
and thats a lot cleaner than my **** is


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

sorry, i thought it was smaller.


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i think the ps and washerfluid reservoirs look alot worse


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

well guys, i lost my job today. nothing bad just dont have the certs that i need right now and i didnt jump on studying fast enough. I'm gonna get back on it asap and hopefully get the job back in a month or two, boss is a great guy so hes ready for me wen im ready.
in light of this issue i will no longer be dropping the CR on my car. I'm gonna have 1552 finish up the normal work i requested not regarding the headspacer to make sure everything is great wen i pick the car up. Hopefully, with time, i will be able to drive it down there and have them do the headspacer. i will probably go adams route and get a FMIC first. 
hopefully i can find a decent part time computer job in this town for the time being, if not i may move back to MA till i get my certs. 
atleast i pwnd a page










_Modified by dankvwguy at 8:47 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Sorry to hear that man!!







Hopefully you are able to get back up on your feet soon enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Gabe.)*

notice no comment about selling the car IOT have money to live....i sure as hell wouldnt do that either


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_notice no comment about selling the car IOT have money to live....i sure as hell wouldnt do that either









sell my car to live







NEVAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ill die before i give this baby up....too much money and time invested to turn back now....im in this till the end








ill hit up un employement for a little if i have to. I gotta get my resume together tnite








my boss did give me one months pay to leave with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this sucks










_Modified by dankvwguy at 8:49 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

It still has the injectors that Came with stage 1, as well as the same type of plugs that came with kinteics kit. Is this is what is wrong? It is c2 software, not sure what the version is. The chip is about 6 months old


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (corradobomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradobomb* »_It still has the injectors that Came with stage 1, as well as the same type of plugs that came with kinteics kit. Is this is what is wrong? It is c2 software, not sure what the version is. The chip is about 6 months old

with those injectors i wouldnt be going over 14-15psi. After that i believe you will start to lean out and them BOOM!
i see from your post you were pushing 15 too, i can almost promise you that will be your issue. Upgrade to 42# software/injectors


_Modified by dankvwguy at 9:33 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

ya thats what i figured, and thats the last thing i wanted. I still wondering why its jerky once boost kicks in. So you are thinking bigger injectors and possibly different plugs? what are you guys running form plugs right now?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

ngk bkr7e, gapped at .022


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im only on stage 1, running less them 12psi so 30# are perfect for me right now...plugs are same, with same gap


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

do they have obd1 #42 software?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

ngk bkr7e, gapped at .020 but running high boost (20-22lb). At 15 psi you don't need them so tight.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (corradobomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradobomb* »_do they have obd1 #42 software?

only for corrado. and its hard to get running right. i wish they had it for mk3 coilpack


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

sorry about the noob questions, its been a while since i have been around the Forced Induction forums...
So do you guys know if it will be all good if I throw in bigger injectors even with the older software?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

if you run larger injectors than the software is designed for it probably wont run right. you will constantly have more fuel because the ecu will time the injector duty cycle for 36lb injector flow, not 42lb injector flow


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

good to know....so just leave it at around 14 psi then. What are guys doing with coilpacked obd1's to run higher boost. stand alone??


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

im trying to figure that out. i might run a 4bar FPR which will also cause a constant dump of more fuel. or piggybacking a rising rate FPR into the system to increase pressure above 15psi


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_if you run larger injectors than the software is designed for it probably wont run right. you will constantly have more fuel because the ecu will time the injector duty cycle for 36lb injector flow, not 42lb injector flow

I am not endorsing that either but I do know of a guy on here who is running the 42 injectors on his 36lb tune. He said it works very well also and has been doing it for several months. I don't know what "very well" for another person is so it would be something you are doing at you own risk. The ECU will make "some" adjustments to compensate but you are doing something that the setup is not intended to do.
I ran 630s on a 36lb tune for a couple days and it was HORRIBLE, but then again that is more radical than the 440s.


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

Ya, im not looking for ridiculous numbers, I just want it to run right with as much boost as I can


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerelin7686* »_i think the ps and washerfluid reservoirs look alot worse

i agree, but i have no washers, nor do i have wipers.......... do the math bro (washer fluid is red, hint hint hint)


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i agree, but i have no washers, nor do i have wipers.......... do the math bro (washer fluid is red, hint hint hint)

thats what mine is used for too


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (corradobomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradobomb* »_Ya, im not looking for ridiculous numbers, I just want it to run right with as much boost as I can

this is an oxymoron. 
you and i need some PM time bro. hit me up. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TJ, i am sad to hear thru email, then here, makes me know it is tru. sadness. 
let me know how to help. and i will. parts, labor, etc, let me know. i have a TON of FF miles.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

would a shiity MBC cause the car to break up in boost? running off my WG spring (11.6psi, 10psi actual) it boosts full and fine at WOT. off the boost controller set to ~11psi it breaks up at WOT. its a simple ball and spring design, nothing special. 
vac at idle is ~18in hg, bkr7e at .022


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_would a shiity MBC cause the car to break up in boost? 

yep. but i fear that is not the issue.. got a vid of how it breaks up?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
yep. but i fear that is not the issue.. got a vid of how it breaks up?


not yet, but i can make one tomorrow maybe. it still has power, but it breaks up pretty decently. plugs have ~300 miles on them, so i know thats not the issue. 
what about too much meth? ive got a 7gph (i think) meth nozzle on a DO basic setup

EDIT: forgot to mention that i used to run this same boost controller with no issues up to 13psi. i overspiked a few times when i was having other issues, but the problems were happening before that. 


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 12:52 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_what else ya got? i got all the answers today kids.









I want to see a dyno graph of your car with the .82 hotside.







(Yes, I am the guy making the SC thread. Still keeping my options open.







)


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
this is an oxymoron. 
you and i need some PM time bro. hit me up. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TJ, i am sad to hear thru email, then here, makes me know it is tru. sadness. 
let me know how to help. and i will. parts, labor, etc, let me know. i have a TON of FF miles.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i will order the 9:1 headspacer soon, once i get my work situations figured out. probably end up doing the work myself, and if im unemployed i can go anywhere, maybe ill make a trip up to PA








at this point i am ready to get my car back, it alone will keep me happy for now. 1552 has been great with all the changes i have been making in the work i requested and is even gonna help me out a little since im going through some annoying **** at bad times. great guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i may be taking a break from the internet since 90% of my posts are while i am at work, but i will be on plenty none the less. you ma boyzzzz


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Hey, if you are not at work, you have more time to play on the 'tex.







There is an employment forum on here.


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (hover)*

that last comment I made wasnt to be taken like that. I meant, if I have to drop it down a couple of psi in order for it to run smooth in boost, I would rather do that. lol. No oxy-morons there


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_
I want to see a dyno graph of your car with the .82 hotside.







)

sure, gimme a bit tho. i am MAD broke out this peace.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (corradobomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradobomb* »_that last comment I made wasnt to be taken like that. I meant, if I have to drop it down a couple of psi in order for it to run smooth in boost, I would rather do that. lol. No oxy-morons there









once you have gone there you will never want to go back. you have hit 15psi, anything less and the car is gonna feel like a camry to you


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
once you have gone there you will never want to go back. you have hit 15psi, anything less and the car is gonna feel like a camry to you









i know that problem. but im ****ed with the obd1 ive got


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

no more thoughts on where to look to try and solve this? no similar experiences from anyone? im impatient


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

have you cleaned your MAF lately? could be something that simple.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_have you cleaned your MAF lately? could be something that simple. 

i think so, but ive got a can of crc about 5' from me so i'll try it again


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

werd. how do the plugs look? i have fouled a set in MINUTES, so 300 miles may have done it.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

not sure about the plugs, but the old ones didnt look too bad. i did just think of something though. i originally ran the car with a 4bar fpr...and then switched with a friend to a 3bar...wonder if that could cause any problems? dont have a wideband right now, but i used to and was rich with the 4bar in.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

your software should have been written for a 3 bar. 
but, you may indeed be running out of fuel


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

any experience with cheap ebay MBCs? or a decently priced, reliable one?


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_any experience with cheap ebay MBCs? or a decently priced, reliable one?

joepmbc they are cheap and very nice


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dtm337)*

home depot. 4 bucks, and they are perfectly fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

could water/meth help?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

help what?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_could water/meth help?

im running that now, but its pretty weak, havent filled up on meth in a while, just been adding water/washer fluid.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

went to a shop to see about getting more methanol and ended up talking for a while to one of the guys there. he suggested swapping in my smallest meth nozzle to see how that goes. im gonna give it a shot since its easy and see what happens


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

of course, i cant find my spare nozzles now


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

what size do you need? i have extras.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

im trying to remember whats in there. i think my kit came with 3, 5, and 7gph nozzles and i think i put the 7gph in. so either a 3gph or 5gph nozzle


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

mine are in ML, not GPH. but we can do a small conversion, and find what you need. 
let me look, and i will post up from home.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

-Sorry to hear TJ.








-I would post my .82 a/r dyno graph but the paper shredded in the wash...forgot to take outta my pants. *edit* good thing a buddy took a pic of it...









crazysccrmd - go with a 3gph for now...the 5 nozzle will cause the car to run a bit too rich. I lost 5whp at 11psi with the 5gph. I don't have the dyno graph of that run.


_Modified by VR6OOM at 3:33 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Quick question guys. I'll try to be as descriptive as possible...
Just got a stg2 Kinetic kit on my OBD1 95 VR. Been driving it for a week and have noticed a progressive fuel smell under the hood. More to the left of the block around the FPR. 
Cold starts stall out and I have stalled several times when coming to a light and hopping off the throttle. If I blip the gas, it will catch and even out.
So, my questions are...
1) is this an ISV issue? I am still on my OEM one.
2) I have heard that C2 software for OBD1 was programmed for a 3bar FPR and I am running my stock OEM 4bar.
Anyone have any tips?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

i had fuel smell when i first did my VRT. it smelled like the injectors were leaking. i tore it down twice.
replaced the o rings. 
turned out to be the fuel tank seal leaking around the pump. it was ODD.
you could just be pusing boost into your EVAP system too. do you have a check valve on the evap parts??


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

ODD?
I thought about the pump too but what would explain the fuel smell around the engine?
Not sure about the check valve. Little more info?
Anyone know anything about the 3bar vs. 4bar deal as well?
Thanks!


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

how come 36# injectors come in the coilpack kit and 30# injectors come in the distributor kit?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Quick question guys. I'll try to be as descriptive as possible...
Just got a stg2 Kinetic kit on my OBD1 95 VR. Been driving it for a week and have noticed a progressive fuel smell under the hood. More to the left of the block around the FPR. 
Cold starts stall out and I have stalled several times when coming to a light and hopping off the throttle. If I blip the gas, it will catch and even out.
So, my questions are...
1) is this an ISV issue? I am still on my OEM one.
2) I have heard that C2 software for OBD1 was programmed for a 3bar FPR and I am running my stock OEM 4bar.
Anyone have any tips?

Do you have your pcv rerouted, open, or to a vented catch can? You may be smelling blow by if it's not recirculated. 
If it's coming from the fpr side like you say you many need a new fpr (3 bar?) or check the injectors on that side.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerelin7686* »_how come 36# injectors come in the coilpack kit and 30# injectors come in the distributor kit?

Mk3 OBD2 (coilpack) come with 30#. Mk4 come with 36#.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*

injectors are based on MAF capabilities fromo C2 research. 
fuel smell is lilkely the evap check valve. also, if you have stalling on decel, i would look at your vac lines. very common issue, and most likely is a vac leak. 
also, if your intake manifold is not set properly, or you reused the gasket, that could be both a leak, and the fuel smell together. 
keep us posted.


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Mk3 OBD2 (coilpack) come with 30#. Mk4 come with 36#.

from the stage 1 mk2/mk3 obd1 vr kit it says
- 36# Injectors (Coilpack) / 30# Injectors (Distributor)


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*

there shoudl be a one way valve on the vacuum line that goes into your EVAP valve. 
if not, you could be boosting INTO your evap and pushing out fumes bigtime.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

tell your friends.......
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3793958


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

so i got more meth and could run higher boost up til about 13psi or so and it was pretty much fine. seemed to run a lot better than earlier today/yesterday


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

what WG spring do you have?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

big red, 11.6psi


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

nobody has the 10 psi yellow spring they can sell me?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerelin7686* »_
from the stage 1 mk2/mk3 obd1 vr kit it says
- 36# Injectors (Coilpack) / 30# Injectors (Distributor)

Ok...well I said obd2. I'm not sure why obd1's are that way. It's obviously the way Jeff designed the tune so maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

j, look on honda-tech they are on there all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

im gonna try putting a 4bar fpr back in and seeing what happens. my reasoning...more methanol (fuel) and the engine runs better/boost higher so more gasoline might be the cure


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Do you have your pcv rerouted, open, or to a vented catch can? You may be smelling blow by if it's not recirculated. 
If it's coming from the fpr side like you say you many need a new fpr (3 bar?) or check the injectors on that side.

Nah, all recirc'd I believe...
I ordered an adjustable FPR and I guess I'll go from there. Still not sure if the OBD1 uses the 3 or 4bar now haha


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_your software should have been written for a 3 bar. 
but, you may indeed be running out of fuel 

crzy, you are likely leaning out, and pulling timing, thus the drivability issue.
joey, what is the ECU code of your car? OBD1 dizy and coil should have a 4 bar frp, and therefore the software is written for that. 
obd2 went to 3 bar.
i am running a 3 bar, and still running rich







(obd1 dizzy)


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I have an OBD1 coil so I'm assuming it's for the stock 4bar. 
Sorry for all of the stupid questions but I honestly am incredibly green in the engine bay (no pun intended) but I assume it's the only way to learn than to fix it myself.
I would think it would be a bad ISV with the stalling issue but the gas smell is adding another wrench into the equation. A bad ISV wouldn't produce gas fumes so I guess it has something to do with injectors, rail or FPR right?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

vacuum leaks cause stalling on decel. what are you reading on your boost gauge at idle? 
also, fuel smell is not entirely uncommon, but if i had to guess, they stalling and fuel smell are related. maybe you have a vac leak close to your fuel rail. this my suggestion of the IM not being properly seated. 
can you confirm a newgasket is in there? are you avble to pressure check the system? 
also, try cleaning your maf. 
oh, and delete that ISV crap. then, send it to me. i will destroy it in a fancy way, and post a youtube vid. i HATE ISV's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
joey, what is the ECU code of your car? OBD1 dizy and coil should have a 4 bar frp, and therefore the software is written for that. 


when i talked to jeff about this he told me although obd1 coil were factory 4bar the software was written for 3bar


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

^^^ thus my confusion. I keep hearing both sides of the story haha
No call back from anyone at C2 yet.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

confused me too, but im going to go back to the 4bar and see if that solves my problems


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

FINE, I'm going back to the 3bar to see if it solves mine!
TAKE THAT!


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_-Sorry to hear TJ.








-I would post my .82 a/r dyno graph but the paper shredded in the wash...forgot to take outta my pants. *edit* good thing a buddy took a pic of it...


What kind of boost were you running on this day? I saw mention of 11 PSI in relation to the w/m.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_FINE, I'm going back to the 3bar to see if it solves mine!
TAKE THAT!


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Face-plant FTW!!!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (UberMike)*

what did you do to your engine before you put on the stage I kit?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_what did you do to your engine before you put on the stage I kit?

Compression test, any due maintenace like chains, guides, clutch, plug wires, and then install.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (VR6OOM)*

is the kinetic state 1 built for stock compression and stock motors?


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Kinetic's VRT Kit!!! (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_is the kinetic state 1 built for stock compression and stock motors?

yes


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Quick question guys. I'll try to be as descriptive as possible...
Just got a stg2 Kinetic kit on my OBD1 95 VR. Been driving it for a week and have noticed a progressive fuel smell under the hood. More to the left of the block around the FPR. 
Cold starts stall out and I have stalled several times when coming to a light and hopping off the throttle. If I blip the gas, it will catch and even out.
So, my questions are...
1) is this an ISV issue? I am still on my OEM one.
2) I have heard that C2 software for OBD1 was programmed for a 3bar FPR and I am running my stock OEM 4bar.
Anyone have any tips?

Disconnected my ISV and drove around. Started well until coming home and I stalled on a turn. NOT FUN. Still shaking. Scratch that off the list. Fuel smell is still there at the front of the block.
Ordered an adjustable FPR so at least I can check if it runs better at 3 or 4bar. Guess I'll go from there. Not really wanting to take the manny off to check for leaky injectors =(
This blows.



_Modified by Joey Russo at 2:55 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_Not really wanting to take the manny off to check for leaky injectors =(
This blows.

I believe the injectors are not the culprit here.
I really wish we had more time with the car after symptoms appeared. Yeah, I know - we had it running for almost a month, but after more than 100 miles of test drives it did not stall on us once.
Gotta be something simple.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah man, no worries at all. I know the situation was bunk just because we had to take the car no matter what. Could just be a failed part or something.
I told you man, the MK3 curse of mine strikes again haha
and just to ease my nerves, this wouldn't be a compression thing right? Like in the off chance the compression test was done wrong way back in the beginning?
As for boost leaks, there really isn't a specific way to check for them right? Just check to see if all clamps are on tight as well as vacuum lines etc etc etc?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Gotta be something simple.

agreed.
the curse








hows my bucket doing, brad?


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

does anyone know why 36# injectors come in the coilpack kit and 30# injectors come in the distributor kit for obd1?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jerelin7686* »_does anyone know why 36# injectors come in the coilpack kit and 30# injectors come in the distributor kit for obd1?

because thats how C2 did the software. ask them directly, i dont think any of us know the answer


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I believe the injectors are not the culprit here.
I really wish we had more time with the car after symptoms appeared. Yeah, I know - we had it running for almost a month, but after more than 100 miles of test drives it did not stall on us once.
Gotta be something simple.

i dont think it is injectors either.
clamps, gaskets, etc are usually the culprit. especially since it just started. 
Hi Brad.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Would a vacuum leak really cause the strong fuel smell?


----------



## BMAN (Jun 9, 1999)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

I'm thinking of removing my ISV... Would it be best to plug the two ports, one on the turbo housing and intake? Or should I run a hose from the turbo to intake? Thanks


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (BMAN)*

Here are my results
just got my car dynoed over the weekend.
ARP head Studs
8.5 - 1 C2 Head Spacer
c2 42lb injectors
t3t04 garrett 60 trim w/63 ar exhaust
medium size front mount intercooler w/ 2.5"in 2.5"out piping
2.5" DP
C2 SRI manifold
3" cat-less exhaust
255 walbro fuel pump
407whp/366wtq @19








I know i'm posting this up more then i should but i'm just happy









_Modified by HotredVR at 4:07 AM 4-18-2008_


_Modified by HotredVR at 4:13 AM 4-18-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no one listens to me, so i may as well stop posting huh?
seriously, how many times can people ask the same questions, and get the same answers, to make them stop asking OTHER people for a different answer.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_Here are my results
just got my car dynoed over the weekend.
ARP head Studs
8.5 - 1 C2 Head Spacer
c2 42lb injectors
t3t04 garrett 60 trim w/63 ar exhaust
medium size front mount intercooler w/ 2.5"in 2.5"out piping
2.5" DP
C2 SRI manifold
3" cat-less exhaust
255 walbro fuel pump
407whp/366wtq @19








I know i'm posting this up more then i should but i'm just happy









_Modified by HotredVR at 4:07 AM 4-18-2008_

_Modified by HotredVR at 4:13 AM 4-18-2008_

there is one major flaw in your post. can you spot it?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

It was on a dynojet?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

great numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_no one listens to me, so i may as well stop posting huh?


we all hate you noob


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

what psi are you running noober?
ok, i saw it, nevermind...
nice numbers btw!


_Modified by corradobomb at 12:42 AM 4-18-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

i picked up a Large Yellow WG spring today (10.15 psi). 
but im old and its naptime in AZ, so i'll be installing it tonight after i get home from a party (old people party).
i'll tell you guys how it went. i cant decide if i want to take the damn thing off or just try to do it on the car. last time i did it ON the car and it wasnt too bad. but this spring is a little beefier. i need a C clamp i guess.
the Kinetics DP makes installing the WG NOT EASY. i just want my boost back up there.








almost got an 11.6 psi spring, but decided i better not.......... YET.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
the Kinetics DP makes installing the WG NOT EASY

The c2 24v kit makes ours a walk in the park.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

would i be better of running the 6psi spring with a boost controller or the 10psi spring? this is on stock CR with meth


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

10 psi is 10psi. 
the only reason im not running the MBC i had is that i do not have the willpower to NOT turn the boost up higher.
so, i paid the $25 and got the 10.15psi spring. large yellow.
im putting it in the car in a few minutes.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

hmm, im thinkin i will stick with the 6psi spring, just so i can run low boost wen i want it...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

10 psi is in. 
but i havent driven it yet since my wife is NOT home and so i cant leave my sleeping kid here by himself.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

EBC FTW!

instant boost at your fingertips.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_10 psi is in. 
but i havent driven it yet since my wife is NOT home and so i cant leave my sleeping kid here by himself.

yes you can leave for a few minute, mcnair would


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
yes you can leave for a few minute, mcnair would

hahahaaa. nice
i'll drive it tomorrow. im sure it will still be there.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

lol, i would not leave my kid there. i will however wake his ass up, and take him for a hell ride at 3 am


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

finally just drove it.
makes 11psi now (on the gauge). not sure if it seems faster or not, but im happy.
i know that power is about FLOW not PSI. so i wonder if the flow is reduced because i dont run open dump. oh well. its nice and quiet under load. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I still haven't gotten a ride in that thing jeremey







After much drama Derek helped me get the order in. I've been waiting for kinetic to ship my kit here for a couple weeks. They haven't even charged my account yet







I'm sure they are just backordered on something and are waiting to get it in to charge me and ship it out. I'll let you know when I'll be in town so we can go for a bike ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (j.Connor)*

works for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

jhayesvw - i may end up opening up my dump again just to see what it changes once i get my car back. i dont really remember how the car was anymore







should have her back in the next 3 weeks...


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_jhayesvw - i may end up opening up my dump again just to see what it changes once i get my car back. i dont really remember how the car was anymore







should have her back in the next 3 weeks...

I wouldn't Tj...not unless you weld your wastegate reroute...otherwise you'll have a big exhaust leak.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

If I happen to need a new MAF and seeing how kinetic uses it's own casing for the actual sensor, would any replacement MAF be fine? Or do I specifically need an OBD1 VR6 MAF?
If that makes sense.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

im pretty sure any mk3 sensor cartridge will work, but im not 100% certain


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

Yea you'll still need the one for your car.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

if you have an OBD1 early maf, you need the specific one for the car. if you have a late one, you can use any sensor. i would need to see a pic of the maf to be sure what direction to point cha.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

yeah, it's a 95 so it's super oldschool.
These help?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

pretty sure that 95 mk3's used the same sensor as all the other mk3 years. mine is identical to that, and to my old 97, as far as i can visibly tell


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

indeed they do, i was just making sure he didn't have an early coil motor. 
that maf is the same as all of them. so, you can plop one in there, and be good to go.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ha, bad maf. Be glad that little bastard didnt do wat mine did....

little ****er!!!!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

thought i would plop these up here cause it is after all turbo related......
.63 vs .82..........








































and, one for good measure......... (read it carefully....







)


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

so i cant decide if i want to go with vf engineering s/c or kinetics turbo kit (for my mk3) im thinking going with the kinetics.............. 

^ps i get the plate


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

you are in a forum that will insist you get the turbo kit, but i can say, dollar for dollar, and for eas of install (have done both) you couldn't convince me to do an SC kit on a VR ever again. if i got a kit for free, i would sell it for a kinetic kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

the only thing is .. i dont even drive a lot anymore (mk3) and if i do its short distance. do you think a s/c would be better then a vrT then for me?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_the only thing is .. i dont even drive a lot anymore (mk3) and if i do its short distance. do you think a s/c would be better then a vrT then for me? 

that reminds me of the axe body spray commercial... " i have hair her, but not here, is axe body spray right for me?"
lol, 
ok, my opinion is YES. the turbo is better all around. others would argue that, and many do, but many of them that get them, sell them, and go turbo. 
look around at the people selling SC's. aask them what they like, and what they dislike. then ask why they are selling them. you'll not be surprised.......


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Turbo FTW!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*

^ LOL that's what I'm thinking too, just looking around. any good deals at kinetic??


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i had the opportunity to go SC when i picked up my turbo kit.
it was a no brainer for what i wanted. TURBO!!!
i love it. no regrets except that i should have gone BIGGER!!!


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I could write a book on this







Try and drive/ride in both if you can. You should know pretty quickly which you like better. 
Turbos have alot of advantages. Big power, initial kit is cheaper, more support, infinitely upgradable. Anyone into drag racing or who want's big power should stay away from SC IMO.
Street car/daily driver. I would consider both. If you aren't real power hungry and ~250whp is enough then pick the powerband you like better.
SC keeps good traction, and feels like an NA car w/ BIG cams x 10, but aren't real impressive in the 3-4k rpm range. The turbo pulls hard in the mids and will feel faster but you'll have to modulate the throttle more to regulate wheel spin w/ all that torque.
Both will be reliable and alot of fun. Just think long and hard about wanting to upgrade in the future. It's MUCH easier w/ the turbo.



_Modified by slc92 at 5:56 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

if reliability is an issue i would say either low boost VRT or VRSC would both have their ups and downs. 
superchargers sounds great, but GAWWWWDDDDammmmm do i love the way my turbo sounds








question, when i would be accelerating in my car with the open wg dump (and open dp dump tube) i could hear the turbo whistling nicely as soon as it started spooling (around 1300rpms under decent gas) wen i had my windows down. Will having the wg recird take away that sweet sweet sound?? or will i still get to look forward to it? i have a feeling the open dp tube was why it was so loud, so im sure it will be gone for the most part..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i can actually hear my turbo MORE since the WG isnt dumping loud ass exhaust in the engine bay.
so, NO, you will not lose that sweet, sweet sound. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

well not just the turbo under full boost, but that spooling sound its makes going from not spinning to just barely spinning wen your just regularly driving the car. it might be the same noise your talking about, guess i will have to wait and find out...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_ do you think a vrT would be better then a s/c then for me? 

Yes.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_^ps i get the plate 









Care to enlighten the dumb folk?









_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_so i cant decide if i want to go with vf engineering s/c or kinetics turbo kit (for my mk3) im thinking going with the kinetics.............. 

*Cost:* I've had both...bang for buck = stage 1 / 2 turbo kit.
*Reliability: * I've been turbo 2 years running 10-13 psi daily and the only issue I've had is the turbo died after 30k miles...not having a oil restrictor will do that on vrt's (a 5 dollar part). As for vf...I had boost problems and belt slip issues gallore! The car never ran right.
*Driveability*...to get ANY power out of a sc you have to rev the HELL outta your car. Taking a vrt up to ~4k (depending on setup) is fun as hell and you don't have to beat on your car as hard for a good time.
*Upgradeability:*Any fool knows you can get more power outta turbo than a s/c cheaper...but then there are clutches, lsd's, and headwork. Now for ~300whp you can ride stock components all day long....I'm proof. Again...sittin at 133k miles, 40K+ turbocharged miles, and I'm still on stock everything. A clutch upgrade and headspacer are in the works...but *don't let people SCARE you into thinking you need this stuff for a DD.*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

^
I agree w/ most of what you said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On the flip side.








Some people hate wheelspin in 1st and 2nd gear. I have a 12 sec. SC car w/ virtually no traction problems on the street due to the linear torque curve. A kinetic car running high 12's is probably pushing ~300whp/300wtq. I've seen plenty of vids of those roasting 1st and 2nd gear. A bigger hotside and cams seems to help alot w/ traction on turbo cars though.
If you had belt slip then your belt was old, loose, or your pullies weren't aligned.
There are trade-offs.
Another thing to consider. SC's can be loud and annoying at times. Turbos are pretty much as quiet as stock at idle/part throttle. Good stuff for the older crowd








Bottom line: Most of this forum is young and looking for bang for the buck, upgradable power. Wheelspin is a badge of honor for most turbo guys. I think most on here would be happier w/ a Kinetic kit.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

i love how you are so vague with your word steve. just admit it, turboz rule the earth. then come boobs, and them beer. in that order.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i love how you are so vague with your word steve. just admit it, turboz rule the earth. then come boobs, and them beer. in that order. 









They rule the dragstrip, dyno, and big power sector of the earth







I don't think that's debatable.
It's that 6-10psi daily/strictly street car segment where it really comes down to preference. Both get the job done nicely in lower boost/simple setup applications.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

greddy profec B spec II. 
push a button = daily
push it again = mustangs and corvettes
push it one last time= everything else


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_greddy profec B spec II. 
push a button = daily
push it again = mustangs and corvettes
push it one last time= everything else









You got me there. Fantastic point


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

i have a bag of oreo's with your name on it............


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I'm sure it will happen sooner or later







Just a question of time, $$, and software








Updated 42lb Dizzy Chip and old style MAF solution PLEASE







I don't wan't to do an OBD2 swap or standalone and the car won't be any faster w/ a turbo on the 30lb stuff.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_I'm sure it will happen sooner or later







Just a question of time, $$, and software








Updated 42lb Dizzy Chip and old style MAF solution PLEASE







I don't wan't to do an OBD2 swap or standalone and the car won't be any faster w/ a turbo on the 30lb stuff.

obd2 swap then 42# stuff. then you can do 400 wheel and run whatever turbo floats your powerband boat.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

old style MAF steve? huh? you are crazy.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_old style MAF steve? huh? you are crazy. 

You forgot the "solution" part. Perhaps there is a "middle ground". Halfway between stock dizzy setup and obd2 swap. Just a thought


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

lol, i heart you steve.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
obd2 swap then 42# stuff. then you can do 400 wheel and run whatever turbo floats your powerband boat.

It's def. an option. I'm holding out for a simpler solution that I'm hoping may work out. I would def. go obd2 before standalone though. The new C2 42lb. stuff seems to be flawless and putting down some great #'s.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i love how you are so vague with your word steve. just admit it, turboz rule the earth. then come boobs, and them beer. in that order. 









beer after boobs lol
yeah ive been looking for awhile. i dont think i would be happy with a s/c on my mk3. i think either ill put my own turbo kit together or ill get the kinetic turbo kit. as much as i would like to slap on a stage II, i think im going to go with stage I and go from there. i also want to build my motor a little and get a new clutch. even though my clutch is only a year old i would like to upgrade to a better one.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i ran my stock clutch up to about 135K , running over 300whp for about 15K of it. Showed no signs of going out when I swapped it out. However , I replaced it with a SouthBend stage IV and I love it. Feels very stock. Slightly higher pedal effort and a more re-assuring feel.


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

mk2eurogirl: if you need a turbo or a kit give me a call! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i have had a spec stage 2 for about 25k now, about 300 miles being turbo and ive loved it. really havnt gotten to enjoy it with a turbo yet but having it and the LSD are great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i know stock clutches can handle the power, but its nice to know you have one that can handle a lot more. and even though specs get a lot of bad and good reviews, mine is all good. no complaints here...


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

update on my POS:
put in a 4bar FPR, same issues, so im going to assume its not a lack of fueling.
did a few runs with the meth turned off, same break-up at same throttle positions/boost pressures, so that rules out the meth nozzle being too large and causing issue.
seems to be a vac/boost leak (only 16in hg at idle), but im not sure where from. its a stg 1 kinetic, so there is essentially no boost plumbing. i re-epoxied my meth nozzle to ensure no leaks from there. i went over all the connections and made sure they were tight. the DV seems to be fine, no rips/tears visible in the diaphragm. vac lines are all new. ISV is deleted and block off. SAI is deleted, but the combi valve is still there. 
pulled 2 spark plugs and they look fine, no peppering or abnormal coloration to them.

any ideas?


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

yeah i got one, how about removing the combi valve and placing a 3/4 inch freeze plug in the block to make SURE there isn't any leaks there, if it was fine before maybe the boost pushed it out a little







just a thoght


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

got an idea, but im not sure if i understand how the SAI worked. if i were to hook up the selenoid that was previously tee'd off the FPR to the valve and give it a vac source and power, think that would cause the valve to seal, if it had been pushed open? kinda a test to mess with prior to pulling off the front end to replace the valve with a freeze plug?


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

hmmm you could try it and if that doesnt work just remove it and plug it.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

tried it...with the solenoid plugged in and vac lines run to it and the combi valve i can hear/feel the valve open when the engine is running. unplug the solenoid from the harness and the sound instantly disappears, which means the valve is closing. with it plugged/unplugged i had the same results http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
edit: maybe im just getting shiity spark...coilpack is old and kinda beat, so that could be it i guess


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 3:43 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

maybe its just user error







jk http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

its possible...i might be missing something totally obvious, but i dont think i am


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_its possible...i might be missing something totally obvious, but i dont think i am

did you get it fixed??
I miss my car, I've been working on it for a week and a day. I'm having withdrawals not being behind the wheel.














It works fine - just changing things up. I think I'll be able to be done before this weekend


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
did you get it fixed??



nope. this issue has been around for a while and i havent been able to figure it out


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_

nope. this issue has been around for a while and i havent been able to figure it out









by that time - i would be calling some buddies for some help.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

thats been done...just about everything i can think of has been done/talked over/investigated/changed except for the ignition system. coilpack/plug wires. going to be borrowing a known good coilpack off a a friends down vrt to see if that makes a difference


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

how did this happen?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i think the only things that changed prior to this problem coming up were the following:
3" exhaust
3bar FPR
new o2 sensor
exhaust shouldnt have caused any problems, the o2 works fine according to vagcom (and shouldnt be an issue at WOT), and ive run multiple different 3bar and 4bar fpr's without changing the problem


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 8:39 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

^ I dont think that should effect anything. Could you have damage anything while installing/ making those changes? Maybe it's just your cars time of the month.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i did over boost a few times, but if the engine still runs fine and will boost/hold 10psi at part throttle like a champ....i doubt any damage


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

maybe someone can come over with a VAG and VAG your car


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

done it and logged it...only abnormal thing was low voltage at higher rpm, and the engine load percentage sometimes being way off, but thats been fixed. i originally thought that was the problem. maybe it still is, but my voltmeter seems to stay at 12-13ish when driving


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_maybe its just user error







jk http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


Good point, Brian's kit did not come with any instructions... and his illiteracy would have proved challenging anyhow.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_

Good point, Brian's kit did not come with any instructions... and his illiteracy would have proved challenging anyhow.









hey...im in college...that should count for something
but wait, im a pilot...and were not smart


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
but wait, im a pilot...and were not smart









Nope, the dumbest pfhkks possible.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

think trying new battery cables might help? perhaps voltage/amperage isnt flowing right through the older and maybe original cables? could that cause this sort of problem?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I would pull out all the plugs and make sure they are still at the gap you want them at. How old are your plug wires? Are the ends in firmly and in good condition? Maybe try ohming them out...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

low voltage = slow pumping fuel pump = cut off/breaking up on high demand.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
hey...im in college...that should count for something
but wait, im a pilot...and were not smart










ohhh what. fly me somewhere. im good times


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_low voltage = slow pumping fuel pump = cut off/breaking up on high demand.










heres part of a log from before, under high load % the voltage is low....anything else weird?









im going to have to log again to see if its still like that


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 7:38 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_

ohhh what. fly me somewhere. im good times









Name a good price and something can be arranged. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

the load dependent voltage drop looks slightly abnormal to me. how is your batteruy and alternator? and the associated grounds?
i know (a few weeks ago) my car was running like crap. spurratic, and hesitant, and idles like poop. turned out, after going flucking mad trying to find it, my battery was actually over charged, and was basically triggering a chain reaction of poopstream. 
sure enough, new battery, car runs perfectly. 
worth a shot if you have an older battery. mine was 7 months old, and had been used for ~ 1200 miles. it sat alot, and trickle charged alot, so for it to over do it, seemed weird to me. 
again, worth a shot. 
oh, and to the girl in here who is flirting with the pilot noob, stay away from him, he'll just break your heart, at 30,000 feet


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
oh, and to the girl in here who is flirting with the pilot noob, stay away from him, he'll just break your heart, at 30,000 feet









doesnt all that go along with being part of the mile high club though??


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_the load dependent voltage drop looks slightly abnormal to me. how is your batteruy and alternator? and the associated grounds?


battery is new - was in my mk2 for about a month, now in the gti. just had the alternator tested at autozone, charges at 13.5v and puts out 116amps, so it seems to be fine as well. my (-) batt cable is kinda beat, so i might replace that. as far as i know the grounds are good, but to clarify, what should i have? ive got the grounds under the battery tray and one running to the block off the (-) cable terminal


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

there are a few actually, under tray, on trans, on front of motor (by alternator/dipstick) and , oh dammit, let me think........
(brain fart)


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i dont have any running to the trans, i know that for certain since it was just out. there is the one to the front of the block and a few under the tray


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

richt up by the starter? you don't have one on yer trans? weird, i do. and i have a MK3 trans. (not in a MK3 obviously)


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

nope, nothing. maybe i'll try running some more grounds and getting a new (-) cable. cheap enough, see if it clears anything up


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

We'll VAG-COM it tonight when I'm done with this annoying thing I have to go to daily called "a job".


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2741501
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3092246
some tips in there......


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

So I want to put in a fuel pressure gauge today. Can I just put it in line with the fuel tubes to the left of the manny? I put it in the top one right?
Are there any better locatiions that have worked well for people?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

i wondering the exact same thing. I was told i could just cut the top fuel hose to the left of the valve cover and install it there....as long as it doesnt hit the hood id be happy with that if it will work


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_So I want to put in a fuel pressure gauge today. Can I just put it in line with the fuel tubes to the left of the manny? I put it in the top one right?
Are there any better locatiions that have worked well for people?


yeah you can.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

you are correct......i believe its the return....somone correct me if im wrong its been a while...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

while the inline fuel gauge will show your pressure at idle, you'll have a hard time testing it under load (except on a dyno). 
my buddy had an issue where his car ran great to 5k, but then died off badly. turned out his inline fuel pump died and wouldnt supply his 630cc injectors at full load.
so, i guess what im saying is that the gauge under the hood will be a little limited in diagnosing fuel pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
so, i guess what im saying is that the gauge under the hood will be a little limited in diagnosing fuel pressure.

True, but his issue is too much fuel in non-load situations. 
I think we got it sorted, though - we didn't get a 3-bar FPR with his kit and didn't think to question using the 4-bar.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Yeah, the only reason I'm asking is because I wasn't sure my:
- OEM 4bar was dead and needed replacing
- I really needed a 3bar
so I just bought an adjustable jobby and called it a day. The gauge would just tell me for sure that i was at 3bar at idle.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i wondering the exact same thing. I was told i could just cut the top fuel hose to the left of the valve cover and install it there....as long as it doesnt hit the hood id be happy with that if it will work 

Correct, the upper line is the return and that is also where my gauge is installed.
As for inadequate fuel supply to 630s under load, I experienced the same thing with a smaller inline pump (125) but I upgraded to the Walbro 225 and that has been resolved. 
I use the fuel pressure gauge for setting values at *idle* (FPR vented to atmosphere), unless you have a rising rate installed there will be no additional compensation at higher loads. The wideband will tell you how you are doing under boost (your pressure should not be changing anyway, only volume/flow - the tune is taking care of that) and with the 225 pump in there I see more than enough fuel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

he had a 255lph pump.
but it was dead. so his stock pump was supplying enough fuel to run the car to 5k, but the pressure dropped like 30psi after that for some reason.
Kubotapowered knows more, he is the one that figured it out. perhaps he'll chime in.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

my fixed cluster came today so I installed the FPR, set it to 43.5(ish) psi and so far so good. Now the only thing is, the car is slow as crap. 3rd gear pulls are kind of feeling like a NA VR.
Boost leak testing now I suppose.
I am proud of myself though. First fuel aspect of a car I've ever worked on







(gheeeeey)


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_while the inline fuel gauge will show your pressure at idle, you'll have a hard time testing it under load (except on a dyno). 
my buddy had an issue where his car ran great to 5k, but then died off badly. turned out his inline fuel pump died and wouldnt supply his 630cc injectors at full load.
so, i guess what im saying is that the gauge under the hood will be a little limited in diagnosing fuel pressure.

I ran my gauge with some long lines and stuck it under my hood right by the windshield wiper and had a passenger watch it through the 'shield while driving...
Ok , checked the Bentley because I think someone above is mistaken, and the top opening in the fuel rail is for the supply line, bottom is for return.


_Modified by 'dubber at 7:00 PM 4-24-2008_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

so i finally fixed my VSS in hopes that it would solve the problem...no luck. its cool having a speedo again, but it still doesnt make a difference. hopefully run some logs later and see what comes out of it


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

did some searching and found this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 seems to be very similar to my problem, but ive never thrown a knock sensor code before. getting vagcom hooked up tonight, so i'll see if anything new is there


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

**** this car man. I love the fact that after spending thousands of dollars, I now have a really expensive paper weight.
**** this car. **** this turbo and **** this **** to ****town.
*kicks dog


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Is something wrong?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

wow....thats some anger right there....


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

I'm just in the beginner stage where I have no idea what I'm doing or how to diagnose anything and it's just really frustrating. I'm sure in 3 months I'll look back at this and realize it's just the growing pains when going FI but it still is a horrible feeling.
Put in the boost gauge, idle at -20. Went for a drive and barely get into boost. It feels like I'm driving a NA VR. 
AND the ****ing stalling is back, even with the 3bar fpr so now I have to wait to vag and then go from there.
I just want to drive the car, not constantly trouble shoot it.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
I just want to drive the car, not _constantly trouble shoot it_.


thats the fun part


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Forced Induction meet mk3emo.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i feel ya jason. i did my kit myself and was problem free for 2 weeks. once you get things figured out it will be easier down the road to diagnose the problems. Mk3's all have curses....

im durnk


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Dubs make you alcoholics


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*

I swear to christ. I'm just cursed with MK3s. I just spent an hour driving to the parts store to get a scanner. Come home, ERROR. OBD2 scanner doesn't read my OBD1 car which has an OBD2 port.
Thanks a lot Hitler. ****ing *******.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

vrt's are gay


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
Put in the boost gauge, idle at -20. Went for a drive and barely get into boost. It feels like I'm driving a NA VR. .
boost leak, not vac leak. so, you have an issue BEFORE the TB. look at compressor housing, look at DV. make sure they are on, tight, and the DV is functioning. 
i would like to see pix of yoru CURRENT setup please. also, relax, we will get this figured out. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
Thanks a lot Hitler. ****ing *******.

that is funny stuff right there








BTW, "scanners" suck, you need a real vag-com, or a 1552 scanner.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

Here's the current setup. Only diff now is that there is a forge diverter valve instead of that crappy kinetic one... when I step on it, it gets to maybe 4psi AT MOST, I hear the diverter valve flutter and what not. But honestly, I can have the peddle on the floor and it just sits there. Really weird.
Things I have done this week. 
Installed an adjustable FPR that is currently reading 43.5psi with the vacuum line removed from it but still capped with my thumb.
The engine no longer smells like gas at least but still drops to almost stalling when put in neutral most of the time. 
http://www.kratemotors.com/roxy/2008/03/done.html
(going to vag it tomorrow)


_Modified by Joey Russo at 7:52 PM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*

and, when did this issue start. i smell a DV issue. which ironically, will be a BOOST leak, not a vac leak (i think i am repeating myself, but not sure, i am tired as hell)


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

the stalling issue has gotten progressively worse as time has gone by ever since I picked it up.
The no-boost thing started right after I changed to an adjustable FPR. After installing, I started the car and it choked so I raised the fuel rate to 3bar exactly and it runs fine now, idles smooth and what not.
From what my friend told me, a boost leak would be audible correct? I've put my ear near every junction of piping and nothing. No air venting or anything. 
I'm new at this so I could be overlooking a minute leak that only soapy water could find.
I do have a CEL (have had one for 6 months). I will know what for tomorrow.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
From what my friend told me, a boost leak would be audible correct? I've put my ear near every junction of piping and nothing. No air venting or anything. 


lol, if you have your head under thew hood while in boost, you are chuck norris's hero





























think about it bro


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

ok, I'm a retard. Sorry. I thought boost leak could be heard at idle. Now I get it.
hahaha


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_ok, I'm a retard. 
hahaha

not at all bro, i was busting your balls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if you were retarded, we would tell ya







(i know, cause i get it all the time)


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_if you were retarded, we would tell ya







(i know, cause i get it all the time)









****ing retard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazysccrmd)*

hahaha I love the FI forums.
It's the wiser older, shaker-hood-camaro driving brother as opposed to the MK4 forums retarded wheelchair-bound and drooling brother.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*

Update:
Went to the yard, swapped in a MAF from a 2.0 and all is well (sort of.) I boost, no stalling etc etc.
Went to a buddies, scanned the car, got 5 codes, one being a bad maf, cleared them all and only 3 came back.
One is SAI, ABS sensor and the other is not checked yet.
The vacuum lines were melted going to the gauge as well as the DV, re-plumbed and now everything works, except the DV valve. I don't get any "flutter" when I shift.
Anyway to diagnose a stuck valve?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*

alright...these are the logs from the other day. seem more normal than the last set, but voltage is still low. is the IAT normally that static? it wasnt logged on the last set so i have nothing to compare to


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I finally put a quieter muffler on my car. I can actually hear myself think now. I will miss how loud my car was tho... I should think about getting a dump.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
The vacuum lines were melted going to the gauge as well as the DV, 

lol, i knew it!
as for the flutter, that means it is working properly( the lACK of the flutter that is)


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazysccrmd)*

brian,
your low voltage could be from a malfunctioning battery.
as for your IAT, yeah. it appears that you werent boosting on it, so the IATs should be pretty steady. if you were boosting hard, they should go up unless you have a majorly kickass IC setup.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
****ing retard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why yes, i am...
my problem this whole time has been too large of a sparkplug gap





















i checked/changed just about everything else instead of that. guess my coilpack is starting to **** the bed since it needs a tighter gap. but 14psi is a lot of fun again


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazysccrmd)*

Well I got the Kinetic kit through Bahn-Brenner....they had that "stage 3" setup that came with the 42# injectors and software......The VR is currently getting Integrated Engineering rods and Schimmel's size JE pistons. Kind of overkill....but I like to overbuild.......im sure i'll be on this thread a bit in the next few months once things start coming together!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
lol, i knew it!
as for the flutter, that means it is working properly( the lACK of the flutter that is) 

Really? So the entire time it was making the cool flutter sound after shifting, it was not working properly?


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
Really? So the entire time it was making the cool flutter sound after shifting, it was not working properly?

correct my tial did that until I hooked it's own big vacuum port.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed88* »_
correct my tial did that until I hooked it's own big vacuum port.

I'm just running to dv's to fix my flutter lol!
Should I do it guys? I'm proposing a trade to a local mk3'er who owns a vw body shop and does AMAZING work:
_I'm not set on doing this but thought I'd throw this out there. I would like to propose a trade...my ENTIRE turbo kit for a full exterior respray, pulled fenders (remember the left rear fender rust...yea that too), shaved antenna, shaved rear seams under the tailights, and color matched door handles handles. 
Now my turbo kit was $2650 2 years ago...it's now just shy of $3k. With that said...even 3k doesn't get you a fmic kit, 3" down pipe, water methanol, and a larger t3t4. The turbo, the only "wear" part other than the injectors and intake, has <5k miles on it. It was replaced this past august. The car just made 306whp at 11 psi...with possibly making ~320whp with a full 3"...i have 2.5" after the downpipe. 
So all together the turbo kit is worth ~$4k. Basically we could take a weekend and swap everything over...and I mean everything. I would your stock components however...like the stock exhaust, intake, chip, and injectors. _


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazysccrmd)*

Glad to hear...
Going to the dyno tmrw morning, think I might try a pull or two @ hi-boost








set-up:
Kinetic stage III
new c2 stufff
TT 2.5 with Test Pipe
and a mildly cleaned up head with +1mm larger valve.
might have the meth dialed in not sure though might have to wait for next time.
car made 312whp (same dyno NGP) at 1 bar with old crap c2 SW. I'm hoping to make 360whp+. Should have the sheets up for you guys by 3 or 4pm est.
Anyone want to play guess the hp?
O and quick question, I was only able to get 93 octane as the local 104 pump is out of commission. What boost do you think I can safely run with the stock kinetic IC and 8.5:1 compression spacer?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bluegrape)*

adam, you are a ****. 
grape; good luck, post #'s

diverter valves flutter at malfunction. they swoosh like a BOV when working properly.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

i MAY dyno on tuesday.
or i may get a set of coilover and an alignment.
its a tough one,LOL
i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_adam, you are a ****. 

agreed


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
****ing retard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah yeah yeah, i know.......


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*

I said screw it, pushed back the dyno appointment for a few days until I have time to get the meth systen completely installed the way I want it. It will save me a couple bucks and allow me to have more accurate numbers for testing.
basically hiding the kit (resevoir, pump) behind the carpet in the back left of the trunk then running the line with the fuel lines to the front of the car.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
yeah yeah yeah, i know.......









dont worry...if you read what i posted you'll realize the biggest dumbass in here is myself. all that work/time/effort/money just because my plugs werent gapped right














even though they were gapped at what had worked before, but whatever. shouldve been one of the first things i checked


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazysccrmd)*

that's bush league year one stuff right there dude.
*ducks


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
dont worry...if you read what i posted you'll realize the biggest dumbass in here is myself. all that work/time/effort/money just because my plugs werent gapped right














even though they were gapped at what had worked before, but whatever. shouldve been one of the first things i checked

being a total noob is almost excusable tho


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
being a total noob is almost excusable tho









thats why we keep you around mikey


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
thats why we keep you around mikey









me =


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

Does anyone recall off-hand the hp gains obtained from switching from a 2.5" to a 3" catback and downpipe (seperate numbers if at all possible)? I remember seeing it somewhere in this thread but I don't have time to sift through all 174 pages to find it!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VWChimera)*

that is dependant upon boost levels, but i can honestly answer this:
A LOT. 
if you are running anythign more than 6 psi, you are leaving a ton of power at the table without a 3"


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_that is dependant upon boost levels, but i can honestly answer this:
A LOT. 
if you are running anythign more than 6 psi, you are leaving a ton of power at the table without a 3"


Running 12psi, with Meth/water injection, no intercooler.
For sure I'm doing a 3" catback, I'm just debating doing the 3" downpipe at the same time.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i went 3" just for the hell of it, but now that im going over 6psi its nice to see it will help even more


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_adam, you are a ****. 


Well it's not going to happen even though the guy loved the deal...he just isn't ready for a turbo kit. Oh well...either way I'm happy.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_
Running 12psi, with Meth/water injection, no intercooler.
For sure I'm doing a 3" catback, I'm just debating doing the 3" downpipe at the same time.

the DP will hold you back uptop, the 3" fromm there back is the main part that is important.


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

question is this worth getting???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3806862
175 OWNED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ill let you know in about 3 weeks wen i get my car back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95mk3vr6* »_question is this worth getting???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3806862


yes


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_ill let you know in about 3 weeks wen i get my car back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

I agree but only go with a 3gph nozzle unless you plan to run over 13psi of boost. Over 13psi go with a 5gph nozzle...otherwise you'll just run too rich. Worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95mk3vr6* »_question is this worth getting???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3806862
175 OWNED http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Absolutely!! Phil is a buddy of mine and I bought 2 kits at the same time from him for both cars. Would do it again in a heartbeat


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Can anyone tell me the exact specs of the turbo? I heard a few people that wanted to go to a larger hot side to move the power up in the rpm band. Anyone got a link?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Can anyone tell me the exact specs of the turbo? I heard a few people that wanted to go to a larger hot side to move the power up in the rpm band. Anyone got a link?

if youre talking about the Kinetics turbo.
its a t3t4 57 trim .63A/R
i suggest getting a 60 trim and .82 a/r
i have a 60 trim and .63A/R and would like the slightly larger housing to keep making power above 5500 rpms.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
if youre talking about the Kinetics turbo.
its a t3t4 57 trim .63A/R
i suggest getting a 60 trim and .82 a/r
i have a 60 trim and .63A/R and would like the slightly larger housing to keep making power above 5500 rpms.

OH! DUR....that's why you made more power than me.


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

it do the gt40r ,,,,it rips!!


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_Can anyone tell me the exact specs of the turbo? I heard a few people that wanted to go to a larger hot side to move the power up in the rpm band. Anyone got a link?

if you're talking about our kinetic kit it comes with a t3/t4 60 trim with a .63a/r hotside.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*

.82 hotside is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

how much is a new hotisde?


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (nOOb)*

roughly off the top of my head $150USD


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*

i paid 192 shipped, and 55 for ceramic-coating. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*

can we get a group buy on the .82?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_can we get a group buy on the .82?


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_can we get a group buy on the .82?

x3


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

wow, that is a pretty darn good idea.


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
x3

x4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

Well thats a couple of us. 

Kinetic??? How many people do you need to make it worth your while? The Kinetic Kit people have spoketh.


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

sorry guys, off the top of my head was a bit off.
we can do it for $180USD which is still a pretty damn good deal. we're not making a whole lot of money on these. its for the people!


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devin @ Kinetic* »_we can do it for $180USD which is still a pretty damn good deal. we're not making a whole lot of money on these. its for the people!










is that shipped or no?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*








see below....


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

shiity... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

Forge 50/50 valve for sale


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_

is that shipped or no?

unfortunately not.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*

you have IM.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*

Thats some crazy customer service. hahha . Just ordered my .83 pretty excited to swap it out and see the difference. Gettem while there hot ladies and gents.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_Thats some crazy customer service. hahha . Just ordered my .83 pretty excited to swap it out and see the difference. Gettem while there hot ladies and gents.









.83????? holy hell, you are 1.01 % larger than mine!!!!!!!


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

gotchya beat in the shorts buddy...














\

insert .82


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_gotchya beat in the shorts buddy...














\

insert .82









yeah, johnny kubota told me you were hung well. kudos








as for the 82, you will LOVE it. it really is the HS the car should have come with.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

hahah yeah I hope it does not get held up at the border. cant wait to try it out. there are going to be alot of little hot-sides for sale in the FI classifieds


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

that reminds me!!!!!!! thanks.


----------



## vrsiiik (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i'm new in the game i dont even understand one bit of lingo in this forum hahaha... how do you know how much psi your car is at? i was thining of instaling the kinetics stage one in august


----------



## vrsiiik (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

i'm new in the game i dont even understand one bit of lingo in this forum hahaha... how do you know how much psi your car is at? i was thining of instaling the kinetics stage one in august


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (vrsiiik)*

If you're wondering how much boost you're making at an exact moment in time, you'd need a boost gauge.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (vrsiiik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsiiik* »_i'm new in the game i dont even understand one bit of lingo in this forum hahaha... how do you know how much psi your car is at? i was thining of instaling the kinetics stage one in august


not trying to be rude by any means, but i have learned this from experience very recently, but if you have to ask a simple question like that (simple in turbo kit regards) you will THOROUGHLY want to read through this thread, as well as MANY VRT and FI threads in general. I knew a good bit about turbo, engines, and how they all worked in general, did the install myself and was problem free for about 2 weeks. One tiny thing went wrong and sent me into a world of troubleshooting that ended with my car at 1552 in FL. i am now about 900 in the whole just from having to pay someone else to look over the car. They fixed it and fixed it perfectly, and it was worth the price i paid, but wen you have to ask how to read boost it really throws up some red flags to us who have been in the same boat
basically just make SURE you feel you know what you are doing before you order and attempt to install this kit, or just welcome your car into the FI world...


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

if not for my trip to vegas this weekend for Dubfest All Out, i could have gotten the .82. it seems there is always something else for me to spend my money on.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

hays, you are a wuss. pull out the credit ccard, and get the hotside. 
NOW. 

new guy: read this........ 
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/turbo.htm
then read this............
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/....html


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

guys....i traded the vrt for a mint 93 SLC...can i still hang out in here?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

only if you turbo it. i demand pix!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_guys....i traded the vrt for a mint 93 SLC...can i still hang out in here?

i hope youre not serious.
and i hope you like wrenching.
and finally, i hope youre under 6' tall.
i had a 92 SLC and while it was one of the best looking and handling cars i have ever owned, i did not ever feel confident in it 100%. i was always waiting for a dash fire, or the door handle to bust again. or the wing to stop working or the sunroof (wait, that was already broken).


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_only if you turbo it. i demand pix!!!!!!!! 

eventually, though im leaning more towards a s/c on this one. 
pics from the PO. it'll be sitting on mk3 speedlines, probably black or gunmetal once i get my new tires on


















_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
i hope youre not serious.
and i hope you like wrenching.
and finally, i hope youre under 6' tall.


i am serious (see above)
i dont mind wrenching (i built/drove a vrt







)
im ~5'10", so im good and comfortable in there


_Modified by crazysccrmd at 11:11 PM 5-4-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

ahhhhhhhh. i know that car well. and it is indeed mint!!! good move!!!
SC's are a waste of money FYI.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

car looks beautiful as most SLCs do.
im glad youre under 6'
im 6'2" and coudlnt fit right. thats why i got rid of mine.
it was very close to mint.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_guys....i traded the vrt for a mint 93 SLC...can i still hang out in here?

NO.
And unfortunately he is serious... I saw it tonight.







I'm gonna miss the Vrt but it does "look" good at least. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i have sat in one corrado in my life, and its the only car i have ever felt more at home in then my mk3 jetta....
im 5' 11" too








but, i would not trade my VRT for one....
how long have you had your VRT? i have enjoyed less then 2 weeks of boost in the 2 months my car has been turboed, so i havnt quite gotten "tired" of it yet(if thats possible)


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

that raddo is HOT!!!!! by the way too...black and red are the shiz


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

*misses turbo


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
how long have you had your VRT? i have enjoyed less then 2 weeks of boost in the 2 months my car has been turboed, so i havnt quite gotten "tired" of it yet(if thats possible)

the gti was turbo'd for about a year (~5-6kmiles tops). i definitely wasnt tired of it, but this rado is a nice platform to build on. i probably will turbo/supercharge it eventually, but in the meantime i dont have to worry about tickets quite as much. the vrt is just so easy to speed in its not funny.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_*misses turbo









lol, that's why you turbo a rado. no need to miss it then








since this thread is turning into rado central, and since i drove mine to work today







, here's a pic........ (we will doninate this thread!!! rado's, UNITE!!! )


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

whore away, i wont ever get tired....
just be sure and toss some snail in there every few pics


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_whore away, i wont ever get tired... 

lol, i LOVE being a pic whore!!!! 








and, from my build thread............

_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_update:
put in an .82 AR hot side, and turned up the boost to 23.5 psi. this car is finally, officially, ridiculous!!!!!!!!!
the speed is unreal. video's coming soon.


























EDIT: i think i am the only one running a suede engine cover in here, and that makes me smile










_Modified by Noobercorn at 11:15 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
SC's are a waste of money FYI. 








Don't believe the hate. More than one running 12's w/ a simple #30 setup. For more than that/ over 300whp I would not consider a SC.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_







Don't believe the hate. 


nope, believe the hate. it's real


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
nope, believe the hate. it's real









haahaa....we can always count on slc92 to defend the supercharger








if i go FI again i'll probably be looking for more reliability aka less boost and the issues that can create. so a charger is a definite possibility. im sure if i do that i'll definitely be kicked out of the clubhouse


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

buddy, you are already on thin ice in said clubhouse.........








oh, and steve will defend the SC, that is, until he goes turbo!!!


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Dear forced induction forums,
I'm sorry, I just can't take it anymore. When I come to visit you, all i can think about is how my turbo just isn't the same anymore. How it never wants to boost for me like it used to. How the smile on face has long since faded away.
And then there's the other couples. The guys having all the fun with their turbos. Laughing and sharing memories together like turbos and drivers should be doing. 
It just hurts too much.
Hopefully one day I'll come back but for right now, I just need my space. it's not you, it's me ok?
Sincerely,
Joey Russo


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

lolol, JR, you crack me up!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_buddy, you are already on thin ice in said clubhouse.........










X2, we already booted him here locally.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
X2, we already booted him here locally.









:contacts mods, trying to get him banned:


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
:contacts mods, trying to get him banned:









you would have experience with that, wouldnt you?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
you would have experience with that, wouldnt you?









sure do. what's it to ya.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

krew - whats up?? car still giving you issues??
ill hopefully have mine back in 3-4 weeks


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

guys, do they call the .63 AR hotside that comes with this kit a "stage 5" housing? 
dum question, but i can't seem to place the actual nomenclature.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

The standard turbo has a stage III turbine wheel as far as I know.


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

question gonna be installing my kineitc FMIC KIT prety soon and was wondering where i can find a site how to install it?? i went to their page but when u click on the installtion page it goes to the error page. or should i just learn as i install??


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

Come on by and look at mine








PM me for mah cellie if you lost it brah.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

unsubscribing. signal to noise ratio *way* *way* too low.
to the FMIC guy, i have some pix here : http://warped.org/pix/thumbnails.php?album=37
Let the pix where I cut the bumper skin be a lesson in what *not* to do


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (maxslug)*

hahahh , this is what not to do if you....








Unless you are like me and could not care less what the MK3 forum sais. This is what its all about!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*

McNair is rockin the DM sticker too!!!.
Kubota and i are both running them also.


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

im all done mine now. This is how you do an intercooler.
Mine measures 22x10x2.3


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (nOOb)*

much better , thats the kinetic intercooler right?


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

nope i did a custom one. Garret core with custom end tanks and piping.
Especially with the euro-plate you definetly aren't drawn to the FMIC.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

so due to ATP ****ing up and shipping my order after it was cancelled i now have a brand new .82 hotside sitting here without the turbo or car it was meant for. anyone want it?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_so due to ATP ****ing up and shipping my order after it was cancelled i now have a brand new .82 hotside sitting here without the turbo or car it was meant for. anyone want it?









Just drive around with it in the trunk of the Rado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

ken's getting it from me wednesday now. driving the rado i have to make pssssshh sounds between shifting so i can feel cool


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_driving the rado i have to make pssssshh sounds between shifting so i can feel cool

See, I don't get that... you still have that BOV, just connect it to your PCV or something, or just duct-tape that bytch to the hood.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_McNair is rockin the DM sticker too!!!.
Kubota and i are both running them also.




































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Anyone have a measurement on the oil return hose on the Kinetic kit?
I need a new one


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

yeah, i just did this a few months ago, it was 3/4" IIRC. buy ~ 30 ", trim to fit. 
OOOORRRRRRRR, 
be a baller, and get AN fittings and SS line (-8 to -10 for return) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

yup go braided SS and never worry about it again. Also I tapped my into the block like a true turbo car should have. That way when you rip off a oil pan you dont have to worry about tapping it again lol.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_yeah, i just did this a few months ago, it was 3/4" IIRC

5/8" I.D. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (BLSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_
5/8" I.D. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

werd, i think you helped me outa the jam i was in before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanx!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

im considering tapping my block now too.
i like the idea of stock oilpans just incase i have an issue.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (nOOb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nOOb* »_im all done mine now. This is how you do an intercooler.
Mine measures 22x10x2.3










My bumper was like that but then in the summer it started to sag. GL with yours.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_yeah, i just did this a few months ago, it was 3/4" IIRC. buy ~ 30 ", trim to fit. 
OOOORRRRRRRR, 
be a baller, and get AN fittings and SS line (-8 to -10 for return) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanx, to you all.
5/8 or -10 .... Would that say 10mm hose?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Thanx, to you all.
5/8 or -10 .... Would that say 10mm hose?

5/8" is about 16mm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (BLSport)*





























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

hey ? for everyone, I just got the new A/R housing (.82) from Kinetic. Should I use the same wheel that came with the stock supplied turbo? or was I supposed to order up a new wheel with the upgraded hot side? Also what do you torque the bolts down to when swithching the hot-side over? Does anyone have any good advice I dont want to damage anything when doing the job even though it looks pretty straight forward. Also i'll put up pictures of them next to eachother when I swithc them over (.63 next to .82) Thanks ~Wetzel


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

Finally got Roxy back tonight.
I'm still smiling








That is all.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

Whats average whp and 1/4 mile times for a stage II with, lets day 10 psi +/- 2psi


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

10psi is generally right around 300whp. 1/4, im not sure of, maybe 12's with good driving


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

When i was on 10 psi Open DP my street tires were killing me i could trap as high as 112 best time was 13.2 @108 i couldnt cut any 60 foots better than a 2.4


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

wetzel: 
it is a direct swap, no need for anything more. remove one, put the other on. it is easier if you take the whole turbo out. takes ~ 1 hr if yer drinking








as for the ft/lb of the bolts, i say "tight"


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

yeah I'm stg2 around 10psi, 3" turbo back and a pretty much gutted car and jesus... 3rd gear pull just went forever and ever. I looked down at 6k and noticed I was already at 110 and was only stepping on it halfway. 
It felt quicker than my friends built Sti so that's easy close to 300ish wheel...


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Glad to hear you got your car back and its running well.
I was at HIN on Saturday night, definitely fun. Here are some pics.
















I have been whoring my car out lately because that is easily the cleanest I have ever had it


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

i run exactly 10 psi on a stage 2.
135k miles on my car.
i put down 262 wheel HP on a mustang dyno in All wheel drive mode. i probably lost 10 wheel HP or so.
i also was running very rich and lost a bunch of HP there. i actually made 3 more HP and 15 more ft/lbs of torque at part throttle over full throttle.
im sure that on a dynojet, 300 wheel is doable at 10psi.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

when my vrt was running last year @8-10psi on stg2 w/stock compression







i was beating 12.5-13sec cars by a few lenghts and they had the bfg drag radials (im on my hankook rs2 tires) and they always get me off the line...but they lost at the end








i lost to a 12 flat civic built gsr swap spraying a 100 shot and the civic jumped me (the flagger only had his arms going up) and i chased and lost by a headlight 
_the sad thing is that it never made it to the track







i spun a bearing on the way to the track _








my mk2 weighs @ 2860 w/me








cant wait till im done re-building my jetta! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by PjS860ct at 4:32 AM 5-14-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

damn that yellow gti is CLEAN!
literally......
should be picking my car up within the next week


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_yup go braided SS and never worry about it again. Also I tapped my into the block like a true turbo car should have. That way when you rip off a oil pan you dont have to worry about tapping it again lol.









any pics of where you tapped the block ?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Yesssss!!!!
****ing delicious


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

gawwww i cant wait to get my car back...all these pics of turbos and talk of whp is killing me
im thinkin 9psi will be decent for daily now that i have the meth in, i wont be boosting it regularly though. maybe 11psi at most if i take it to the track. the weather here is getting pretty hot (90-100F daily) so i will be taking it easy on her till i get around to a FMIC


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devin @ Kinetic* »_
unfortunately not.


How much is shipping?


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (VWChimera)*

alright so i have a problem with my car now! short story so i installed the upgrade kinetic stg2 fmic for my gti od1 . everythinng was install good started the car up turn smooth let the car set for 10min to see if any leaks, then drove the car to my girls hows which its 20min from where i installed the intercooler and drove smooth also. this morning tried turning the car on and it would just turn on then turn off














. when i turn it on it idle like less then 1000rpm like at 500rpm for like 10sec then turn off. any got any clues what it might be??? i would appricate ur help thanks


_Modified by 95mk3vr6 at 7:57 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

sounds like you blew a boost tube off a bit.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

when i had this problem it was a bad maf....
can you keep it running if you give it a small bit of gas? any smoke?


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_when i had this problem it was a bad maf....
can you keep it running if you give it a small bit of gas? any smoke? 

yea if i keep giving it gas once i let go of the padel it turn off. yea smoke comes out


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

damn man, just got yer message about the tubing... sorry I missed ya. I have a spare MAF over at my crib if you wanna swing by to check it out.


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

what time u think i can come by??


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

I'll be working on the car this whole week haha


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

are u at home rite now??


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

any updates?
got my car back. it is SOOOO NICE to have the car back. sooooo nice. runs great other then this weird starting problem...
sometimes it will start fine, other times it will start up rather weird, like too soon almost, rather then taking a few cycles to start up. one time it wouldnt start until i stopped turning the key and tried cranking it a second time.
other then that it sounds and runs great. They couldn't wire up my wideband gauge because i guess i forgot one of the cables. I cant find it at home or in the car though. I'm gonna check the manual and check to see what i might be missing. (once i got home i started thinkin and i have a feeling the wire is still in the dash, i pulled the wire for the serial cable out beside the cd player, but left the rest inside the dash, gonna check on that tomorrow)
im running about 8-9lbs right now. it kinda slowly jumps from 8 to 8.5-9 slowly wen i do a full gear pull. 
water meth is still running on washer fluid, but im thinkin about pulling out the washer bottle and dumping all that out so i can fill it up with this boost juice







should i or just use up all the washer fluid? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to 1552v2
you guys should see whats chilling behind their shop




























ohhh man!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

TJ, it was great meeting you. I thank you for your faith in us and if we can be of any further help in the future, please don't hesitate to ask.
Best of luck to you and we'll be following your progress


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

glad you got your problem solved!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

pleasure meeting you guys too, you will definitely be doing work for me again in the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 9-11psi is NOT going to keep my happy for long








one thing thats been annoying me, and this was doing it before the problems and the work i had 1552 do. the cars RPMs like to stick a lot when changing between gears. it will sometimes take up to 4 seconds for the rpms to go from 2-1k rpms. it will sometimes drive fine and the rpms will drop normally, but most of the time i get this problem. any ideas?
i also think i have a small exhaust leak, i had some popping coming from under the car tnite wen i was doing a pull, i was beside a wall so iit was pretty loud. I cant hear it unless something is beside me though....
also, sean mentioned i could buy just methanol and use that instead of a water/meth mix. whats my cheapest and best route? i bought boost juice to try it out but i dont like the idea of spending $30 every 2 weeks. i seem to be using this stuff up rather quick


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i found a local tuner shop that sold straight methanol for $7/gal. i just mixed it 50/50 with water and ran it


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_i found a local tuner shop that sold straight methanol for $7/gal. i just mixed it 50/50 with water and ran it 

damn thats expensive!!! I pay 3.85 per gallon


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Glad you got your car back!!
did you lower it yet?


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

so the turbo-off is back on yes???


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
damn thats expensive!!! I pay 3.85 per gallon

where do you get meth from? ive been buying denatured alcohol and running a 50/50 mix with that. i know VP sells meth, i just dont really know any distributors


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
damn thats expensive!!! I pay 3.85 per gallon

i guess so...i thougt it was a good deal. especially compared to the premixed stuff like boost juice. cost me $3.50/gal to make 50/50 and they want $7.50+shipping/gal to make it with some red die


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

So had a quick question and couldn't see too many great pics of peoples setups in here... my charge pipe is squishing my coolant tube going into the side of the block...
is this just bad design on kinetics part (even though there's no way around it it seems), or is mine installed wrong? or is there a way to fix it? Or is it normal?
What are my chances of the charge pipe burning the tube?
Pic:


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

I dont think its going to hurt anything. those charge pipes dont get that hot. go out and drive it around decently hard put your hand on that pipe see how hot it actually gets. im doubting that its going to get hot enough do damage anything. i know on the aba i can put my hand on all the tubes and they are always cool to the touch.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

the coolant hose will get hotter than the charge pipe, no doubt. 
can you rotate the chare pipe up ~ 20* and the coolant line down 20* to make them JUST clear eachother?
either way, i don't see a problem with it. 
TJ: welcome back







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95mk3vr6 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_so the turbo-off is back on yes???

so got my car running







idle control valve was what was making my car turn off. one of the hose was bent so air wasnt getting in







but its all fix now


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

jkrew - it was never off








anyone have any ideas on the problem???
car is still in 4x4 mode thanks to lack of employment but i found some and we shall see some lowering soon....
im in boston for a few weeks so i will be popping my head in every now and agin...


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
car is still in 4x4 mode thanks to lack of employment but i found some and we shall see some lowering soon....


glad to hear, phew


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

TJ, i will be in boston in june, if yer there, we MUST have beers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

xoxoxo


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

posted about this, but here goes nothin.........
sending this out to everyone..........
looking for full OBD2 swap, have cash in hand. my aol is corrado1234567 and my celly is 267 337 0976.
i am in a pinch, and need to move fast if you have all of it in one shot. here is a list off the top of my head....
ECU
engine harness (from ECU to motor)
engine compartment harness(motor to sensors)
o2 sensors
cam pos sensor
cam sprocket (rear cam, cyl 1.3.5.)
timing chain cover (upper)
coil pack
MAF (i have one, but it won't hurt to have another)
intake manifold
throttle body
crank position sensor
combi valve(i think)
i am not in the house, so i don't have the full list, but if you can help i would greatly appreciated.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

mcnair - u have pm
boston has SOOOO many VW's















surely u can find a swap here....


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_mcnair - u have pm
boston has SOOOO many VW's















surely u can find a swap here....

i am back bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (MikeMcNair.)*

mcnair!!! its back


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

"with AC" 
yer sig makes you ghey johnny. 

no holds barred flucker.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (MikeMcNair.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMcNair.* »_"with AC" 
yer sig makes you ghey johnny. 

no holds barred flucker. 

its AZ gotta have it biotch


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

s
t
f
u


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (95mk3vr6)*

Sad sad sad news...don't highlight if you don't want to know (no death or anything).







The GTi will be sold by saturday. A guy who is serious about it is coming down from NC to look at it and he's bringing money. I know I know...but I need to get rid of one these's car...financially I'm strapped and it sucks! Plus she's aging....and I've put enough money into her. She's been my best dub ever...hardly any problems at all. I may not sell the R32...depending on my financial status after this car goes and I get some bills paid off. Next up: R32T


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

Someone buy the vette wheels!


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

adam, you deserve happiness. no matter the cost. 
sell her, and build another.
then, stand with me again on the bleechers at H20, and cruise with me again on Coastal Hwy. 
kudos old friend, you did well.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (MikeMcNair.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMcNair.* »_s
t
f
u

go finish your swap


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_Someone buy the vette wheels!









if i wasnt spending most of my money rebuilding an engine right now i would seriously consider it. after i photoshopped them on the C to make sure it would look good of course


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (MikeMcNair.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMcNair.* »_
i am back bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh lord...








And thought I'd mention, there was another guy in here... "Noobercorn" or something, think he might have been imitating your style. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_And thought I'd mention, there was another guy in here... "Noobercorn" or something, think he might have been imitating your style. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

nah, i think that guy got banned again...


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
nah, i think that guy got banned again...









yeah, that bitch!!!!!!

this is me. rekonize


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Phkkkn copycat Dubbers.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (MikeMcNair.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeMcNair.* »_adam, you deserve happiness. no matter the cost. 
sell her, and build another.
then, stand with me again on the bleechers at H20, and cruise with me again on Coastal Hwy. 
kudos old friend, you did well. 

Thanks Mike. I needed that. But I'll be at H2O this year....R32 or no dub at all. Still a good time!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Thanks Mike. I needed that. But I'll be at H2O this year....R32 or no dub at all. Still a good time!

what about ripping dwn the strip? that was awesome!!!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

I have a request.
Can people running the stage II and III post up some dyno graphs?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Anyone have any pictures of how the injectors are oriented on a mkIV?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

plugs face up. long part into manifold. 
are you having issues with them?


----------



## dj br3ndo (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_plugs face up. long part into manifold. 
are you having issues with them? 

I'm not too sure, I just wanted to make sure that I have them in there correct.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2975414
that thread has some pics of it


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_









Thanks, got one with RPM? 3rd gear pull?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

check out the 12v vrt dyno thread in the dyno forum


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

ill find one with RPM this was 4th gear


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (MikeMcNair.)*

Bye Bye VRT. Those wheels are temporary...they are off his buddies 1.8t. New owners name is Adam too!!! A nice guy and will take care of it. He used to own a sc vr6.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

wow. 
sorry. 
and

congrats.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dj br3ndo)*

Will snag some for you today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_wow. 
sorry. 
and

congrats.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










One day removed I feel pretty good about it. I'm able to payoff bills and I'm looking forward to the future with the R32. I'm gunna see how things go over the next couple months to decide if I need to put it back up for sale. I'm buying a scooter too in a week or too for the daily commute.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

just remember....scooters are like fat chicks, theyre fun to ride until your friends find out


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Went out to the local drag strip friday night. Things could have gone smoother. As soon as we got there a bike hit the wall (he was ok) and about 60 mintutes later I got my first run. It was a impulse visit to the track so my car was in daily driver mode, 1/2 tank of 93 , street tire pressure and full weight with tools and all. I showed some rust and was having trouble getting a decent 60ft. 
First run:
60-2.385
330-6.004
1/8-8.888
mph-88.45
1000-11.298
1/4-13.298
mph-114.71
bogged the launch and botched the 2-3rd a bit. 
Second run:
60-2.321
330-5.930
1/8-8.757
mph-87.81
1000-11.114
1/4-13.108
mph-114.12
bogged again and got excited and spun second. Also I fell out of the groove a bit and got a little hairy on the big end. Close to twelves.
Third run:
60-2.344
330-6.011
1/8-8.829
mph-90.37
1000-11.211
1/4-13.187
mph-117.56!!!
Best trap on the car to date. 
next run I complete F'd up the 2-3 (got too anxious) and just made a pass to a 13.7 not trying to hard. Did not realize that this would probally been my 12 second pass as my 60' was a 2.226. DOH!!
Overall for being rusty I had fun and I feel very confident this car could easily go well into the 12'a on street tires with practice (or a better driver) I did not see it anywhere on the slips but it was real hot and humid. Lowering the tire pressure or some more octane would have been enough of a band-aid to net a 12 second pass but it will have to wait until next time. If anyone knows how to read a slip and give any pointers my ears are open. These passed were made around 15-17psi on the .82 hotside Kinetic stage III.







~Wetzel




_Modified by bluegrape at 11:32 PM 6-8-2008_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

that MPH should be mid 12s, so probably just getting traction and dropping time off the 60' will get you there


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

I was trying to launch the car around 3000-4100rpm. I seemed realy close to getting a good launch I just ran into bogging it or getting wheel hop. My last run I got a 2.226 as mentioned above feel like a few more runs under my belt will make it happen. This is my 3rd time drag racing ever so i still need seat time. There were not many fast imports there except for a few sweet datsunw that were sick fast. I did whoop up on a couple type s's and intregra which fed the ego


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

so kinetic now sell a 3" downpipe for the obd1 12v for $299, thats my new goal to match the 3" exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_so kinetic now sell a 3" downpipe for the obd1 12v for $299, thats my new goal to match the 3" exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have this downpipe and i suggest you do 1 of 2 things.
1. have them weld a proper 3" 3 bolt flange on it
2. buy and extra copy of the odd 3 bolt flange they have on it to weld to you test pipe or cat.


----------



## reddragonwagon (Jan 18, 2006)

*1995 GTI VRT for sale... like new... check pics out*

I've got this one for sale - absolutely a great deal!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3896322


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

the small plastic elbow where my water/meth injects into the turbo decided to bust apart last night and spray half of my washer bottle of boost juice all over the inside of my engine bay...
now thanks to no shops having a piece long enough to make a copper replacement i am now SOL until the replacement from Snow comes in....i hate driving this MINIVAN in the meantime


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

just turn the boost down and keep the pump turned off. wont be as much fun, but its gotta be better than a minivan


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ill just avoid boost if i can turn the pump off. its set at 9lbs right now. Wats the easiest way to turn the pump off? i cant get to it very easily. I also didnt install it so im not sure where they grounded it.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

that sucks...i was gonna say just pull the ground. might not be easy though depending on where they put it. i know i did the ground for mine under the battery tray with the rest of the main grounds


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

1552v2 did it so i may hit up shawn again and have him tell me that for now. 
damn minivan and its 14mpg


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

TJ if you have the snow progressinve controller (which I think you do) set the "START" all the way at the top...like 20psi or something. You'll never hit that and therefore your pump won't come on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Well I took my entire setup off this weekend with hopes of selling it sometime soon. I was surprised how moderately quick my car felt with half the power


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

adam - ill probably do that today. im gonna custom order a metal female to female connector so i can rid myself of this plastic shat...


----------



## 94SLCBORICUA (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (MikeMcNair.)*

hey Mike - The guy from down south - Puerto Rico. We exchanged some trash a while back. I have this thread on forced induction and was wondering if you could help. 
Situation:
1. Went back to DV from Forge.
2. Placed it as close to the original Kinatic placement allowed by the intercooler pipes.
3. Re-tightened all connectors with with new clamps.
4. Had new C2 software flashed to my chip (Not more than a month ago)
5. Disconnected the ISV but have not been able to loosen the idler screw on the TB. (Did the same with ISV connected)
Results:
1. Car will not idle or it does so roughfly or to no avail.
2. Black smoke and almost pure gas out the exhaust when blipped.
Need some serious help here, or I am on the verge of taking everything off and dishing the whole project.
Regards, Frustrated rican 
*BEFORE*








AFTER

































_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 8:55 AM 6-26-2008_

_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 9:08 AM 6-26-2008_

_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 9:10 AM 6-26-2008_

_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 9:14 AM 6-26-2008_

_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 9:19 AM 6-26-2008_

_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 9:21 AM 6-26-2008_

_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 7:49 PM 6-26-2008_

_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 8:55 AM 7-1-2008_


_Modified by 94SLCBORICUA at 9:31 AM 7-1-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (94SLCBORICUA)*

the idle is likely needing to be set by the set screw. you need to focus on that and make it work. i know you mentioned that it was not able to be moved, so spray it with PB Blaster and let it soak in. once the idle is set properly, i need to know your vacuum reedings at idle/and under decel, load, boost, etc. 
i am sure it is something simple. 
clean the maf, get a new blue coolant temp sensor, and let me know how you make out.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

wen i got no idle and black smoke my maf went bad, then the smoke killed my o2 sensor...
just an idea


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_ let me know how you make out. 


and this is the guy asking how you make out?? id be running really fast right now if i were you

_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i never paid for ghoneria, crabs, herp's, or the HIV, and i think i have all of them..........














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_

and this is the guy asking how you make out?? id be running really fast right now if i were you


You are just low...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
You are just low...









i got it from him















it started with a little bit of this....








then turned into this....


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i got it from him 

Ok, so I was wondering what that rash around the corner of his mouth was all about. I noticed it at the meet last Wednesday night but decided it would best go unspoken. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.valtrex.com/
Hopes this helps you guys both.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Ok, so I was wondering what that rash around the corner of his mouth was all about. I noticed it at the meet last Wednesday night but decided it would best go unspoken. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.valtrex.com/
Hopes this helps you guys both.









this thread delivers!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Nothing I would not do to help out two of my buddies.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Ok, so I was wondering what that rash around the corner of his mouth was all about. I noticed it at the meet last Wednesday night but decided it would best go unspoken. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


fuuck man...i thought it had cleared up enough that no one would notice.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

stop please, you guys are killin me here
quick question.... What should my oil temps be cruising highway speeds with Royal purple 10w-30 in hot ass weather (90+)?? i took an hour drive north yesterday and she got up to 230. ive seen that before on my 8 hour drive back from 1552 and it was just as hot out....is that normal temps or should i be worried? ill be getting an oil cooler at some point but no time soon...


_Modified by dankvwguy at 12:03 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i see up to 240* without and external cooler down here in florida, and thats without a turbo anymore. 230* isnt too extreme, especially if youve got quality oil in there.
oil cooler is on my list to do as well, but im pretty broke. my gf's mk3 vr6 rarely gets about 220* with an external cooler even if im beating on it in 100* temps


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

drove in boost for an hour, in 90*, saw 218 in the rado. this was sunday. 
not sure why, but this is the coolest i have seen in a rado ever, but i'm not complaining.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

the weird part was if i boosted a little the oil seemed to cool down a few degrees at a time....


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

when you boosted you started to go faster and had more airflow across the radiator. the coolant got cooler, and the stock oil cooler is just a coolant/oil heat exchanger...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

was it opposite day?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

haha, i bet if i did some hard pulls it would of went up instead... how bad is 9psi with no meth?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_haha, i bet if i did some hard *pills* it would of went up instead... how bad is meth?

sounds like a college party!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

who hoo. just ordered the newest 30# tune from C2.
hopefully it ships today or tomorrow. i talked DIRECTLY to chris and he said that it will ship out before they leave for waterfest!!
im excited. and i'll update the differences when i get it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: my car runs oil temps in the 230s if im running in hot weather with the a/c on and loading the car up a little bit. like climbing a large hill/mountian or whatever. its pretty normal.
if it gets over 250-260, start looking carefully. also i think a thicker oil in the hot summer months would do you well. i run 5w50 castrol. but have also had good luck wiht 15w50 mobil 1.
and 10w40 mobil 1 or castrol. you need thick oil in the summer for sure.


_Modified by jhayesvw at 1:20 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

just got my new chip. 
will install after my nap








look for an update tomorrow after i get some miles on it..


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

im still waiting for my damn new chip


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_just got my new chip. 
will install after my nap








look for an update tomorrow after i get some miles on it..


chip is in. took a little nap and couldnt sleep well. had to install it.
idle is good and readiness is set. emissions will pass. havent driven it yet, but i will in a few hours. back to sleep.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

can anyone give me a good start on regular maintenance with the kinetics kit? aside from 3k mile oil changes im just trying to get together a few things i should regularly look at or clean...TIA


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_can anyone give me a good start on regular maintenance with the kinetics kit? aside from 3k mile oil changes im just trying to get together a few things i should regularly look at or clean...TIA


if you have the PCV recirc'd into the intake without a catch can, keep an eye on the oil going into the IC system. Also as cheap as plugs are, keep a fresh set in there at all times.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

yeah sparkplugs are cheap, i just got 6 ngk bkr7e sparkplugs for $2.13 a peice. 
As far as maintenance every week i make sure everything is tight from the turbo, charge pipes, FMIC and motor mounts. Check for leaks feed/return lines, oil pan gasket and injectors. 
On another note i recomend the phenolic intake manifold spacer. either one would work evolution/momentum but after driving for 3 hours in the 95 degree weather when i got home i touched the mani and it was cool not cold but cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif before it would be hot i could only put my hand on it for a few seconds and it would also heat up the lower mani witch would heat up the injectors and fuel,not any more. heat will soak but it reduces it by ALOT.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

he's running meth, if its anywhere near as effective as mine his intake is COLD. i went from a 160mph (on a track) run to a dead stop when a friends mk2 overheated, popped the hood and the the intake manifold was cooler than my intake pipes pre-turbo


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

ok car runs great!


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_
On another note i recomend the phenolic intake manifold spacer. either one would work evolution/momentum but after driving for 3 hours in the 95 degree weather when i got home i touched the mani and it was cool not cold but cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif before it would be hot i could only put my hand on it for a few seconds and it would also heat up the lower mani witch would heat up the injectors and fuel,not any more. heat will soak but it reduces it by ALOT.


where can i get one of these? i drive around in 100+ daily so my manifold is always hot enough to boil an egg....instantly. im only on stage 1 with a progressive water/meth injection kit so things stay very hot most of the time...especially during highway driving. The kit kicks in at 4psi and is full at 7psi. right now it is unplugged thanks to the elbow fitting exploding in the first few minutes of use. I am still waiting on a replacement piece from snow performance
how often should i be replacing the plugs? 
I'm most likely going to put one of those small air filters on the recirc pipe or just route that pipe to some type of catch can. I have been told by a lot of kinetics peeps about that pipe and how you can end up with oil in your intake and turbo inlet


_Modified by dankvwguy at 5:50 PM 7-19-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

also, i was told that since im using water/meth for cooling reasons i could just use straight meth...is that true? i know meth is very corrosive so i just wanna see what my best route would be..


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

its a trade off of benefits. a 50/50 mixture provides the best cooling/detonation prevention for a non-intercooled setup. by having a higher water % more latent heat is taken from the charge air by turning the water to steam. by having a higher methanol % the effective octane of the mixture is increased. so on a setup with an intercooler capable of keeping the charge air cool enough a higher methanol % can be helpful when runner higher boost pressures


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

I have water/meth and it's set to start at 4psi to so unless i am constantly boosting over 4psi witch doesn't happen my manifold still got hot. before i would drive for three hours boosting over 4psi often and the manifold was still kinda hot cause of under hood temp, engine temp but now its alot better. i could drive outta boost for hours now and the phenolic spacer will let the FMIC do it's job, the manifold will stay cool might even get warm but not HOT.
You can one of them at mjm or get ahold of momentum motorsport


_Modified by dmondubz at 10:39 PM 7-19-2008_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

here is my chip update.
old chip was version 1.31 C2 30# obd2. it ran very well actually. the idle was a little high, and sometimes it would stumble a bit when you first pushed the gas HARD. it ran rich at WOT (10.x AFR).
new chip version 1.41 c2 30# obd2. it also runs very well. idle is perfect at 750rpms or so. the car has not stumbled on hard accel yet, and it feels like it pulls harder at WOT. 
only a dyno will really tell, but this chip feels good!! oh and my readiness all set fine, so i will pass emissions. all is good.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

glad to hear. what are you AFR's under WOT? that will tell you if you are indeed making more power or not.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

im gonna stick with the mixture just because im not intercooled but i am running above stage 1 kit's psi level. 
i will look into one of those spacers once i have the money. do they help much wen you are unintercooled?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_glad to hear. what are you AFR's under WOT? that will tell you if you are indeed making more power or not. 


not sure. i dont run a WB. i wish i had one , but wish in 1 hand and **** in the other. which will fill up first?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
wish in 1 hand and **** in the other. which will fill up first?









depending on what you ate the night before the **** could just run off the hand...in that case, id put my money on the wishes


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
depending on what you ate the night before the **** could just run off the hand...in that case, id put my money on the wishes

spot on


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
spot on

both of you need to see a nutritionist. my **** doesnt run like that!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
both of you need to see a nutritionist. my **** doesnt run like that!









As much alcohol as Brian has consumed in his short lifetime.... his insides probably are corroded. A nutritionist will be a wasted visit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hey, Brian... don't forget your AA meeting is tonight 8:30.


_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 7:08 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_Hey, Brian... don't forget your AA meeting is tonight 8:30.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

got a fuel pressure gauge a few weeks back and i was looking to install it today. does it matter which fuel line i use (top or bottom beside the valve cover)?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

The upper one.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

sounds good. gonna go slice it now


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

man, this thread died for a few weeks. Anyone have any more updates?









Anyone know if Kinetic can make me a 3" DP with a wideband bung already welded in?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

the kit comes with 3" DP now so im sure they could
i got my water/meth hooked back up. only updates i got. 
im just wondering wat PSI i wanna set my car at....


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_










I like this clean setup. Do you have anymore pictures? I'm looking to see what you did with the AC valve that the lines go into. Also how are the boost pipes routed coming out of the turbo to the intercooler?

_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_
Anyone know if Kinetic can make me a 3" DP with a wideband bung already welded in?
IM Rippinralf with that request. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (UrSeRiOuS)*

^^^ check my sig for my blog. That pretty much has every pic I've taken of the car








And thanks for the tip btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

i really need to respray my intake manifold...its got that same nice black wrinkle finish but its starting to chip and not look pretty anymore


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

I started out with a Kinetics stg1 kit then spun a bearing and added some toys... I run with euro bumpers so a front mount was out of the question.
The engine bay needs to be cleaned up a bit, but this is pretty much it...407whp at 19psi


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

nice! can i ask how you spun a bearing?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

gotcha


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

now that this thread is running again, I got a question about my DV. is it on backwards? I've seen numerous people who are running it in reverse to what I have and vice versa... does it even matter?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

nah you have it set up right. If you put it the other way the boost pressure can force the piston open and leak boost


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Havent posted in here in a while... I took off my manifold and my new turbine hot side and sent them out to JET-HOT coatings.. 
New snail:








Ill post up more pics when i get everything back.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

^^^ Nice.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_does it even matter? 

with a diaphragm style DV it does not matter, with a piston style DV it does.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
with a diaphragm style DV it does not matter, with a piston style DV it does. 


prove it...

...because im clueless as to the difference in the two


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

search noob


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_search noob





















































































































































i see your response and raise you a "make me" 

ya, i said it










_Modified by dankvwguy at 4:04 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

got back from 700 mile drive and everything is still uber stoich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i got some steam/smoke coming off my mani/turbo after drives sometimes, is that normal?


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

my manifold smoked for a couple days but that went away by the fourth drive or so. do you have anything heat wrapped cause i did my downpipe and it still smokes a little after hard boosting.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_i got some steam/smoke coming off my mani/turbo after drives sometimes, is that normal?

is it really humid up there right now?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
is it really humid up there right now?

very. its been raining at some point almost everyday and my drives are usually in the morning or late nights when its most humid. could be it


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
i see your response and raise you a "make me" 



i will stop putting out for you if you don't. take that.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
i will stop putting out for you if you don't. take that.









yes mam


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

what are the specs of the oil return hose? i have a small crack in mine, where should i get another one?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*

5/8", and you can get them pretty much anywhere. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

few quick questions....
lately my car has been smelling a lot like a burning oil smell at idle and when i come to a stop or shut the car off, and whenever the car is idling after running for a bit, the manifold/turbo start steaming or smoking....is this the oil going into the intake from the valve cover then getting into the turbo???
my water/meth is about to run empty, if im going for cooling purposes whats the best mix of water/meth i should go for?
is anyone elses turbo hella loud? as in, even under the smallest amount of gas you can hear the turbo whistling. There is rarely a time during acceleration or speeding up that i can't hear the turbo. some peeps say i have a leak, others just say my engine spools it a little easier so its noisy even though its still not making boost...


_Modified by dankvwguy at 9:46 AM 8-28-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

meth/water= 50/50
you have an oil leak at the feed line, no doubt. 
as for the sound, you have an exhaust leak. i'd bet a buck on it.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_meth/water= 50/50
you have an oil leak at the feed line, no doubt. 
as for the sound, you have an exhaust leak. i'd bet a buck on it. 

a buck as in your not 100% convinced so you dont wanna loose a lot of money? or your just a cheap bastard







from the sounds of it im gonna have to pull everything and reinstall it, ive tightened everything the best i can many times, even 1552 did








the feed area is super clean, not a single leak from the looks of it. i forgot to mention this has seemed to start since i hooked the water meth back up. Honestly, the smell seemed to start around the same time too. i have looked everywhere for oil leaks in the manifold and found nothing. 
some have told me it may just be oil still in the turbine, since it stops about 2-3 minutes after the car is off, unless is really hot then it may last 4-5.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

i am a cheap bastid.








and "internet diagnostics" are tough, i was just giving you what i would look for first.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i am a cheap bastid.








and "internet diagnostics" are tough, i was just giving you what i would look for first. 

i hear that...
ill remove the feed line and reinstall it just in case. as well as tighten some bolts...
i know i cleaned most of the intake last week and it had a nice thick line of oil going down the inside of it. i need to remove the rest of it today and clean out the inlet. i know the kinetics kit is known for sucking the oil up that drips into the intake from the valve cover...
thank you sir for your time on this fine thursday morning http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

anyone got the mani to block trq, turbo to mani trq, and downpipe to hotside trq settings?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

the oil from the PCV is not only normal, it is actually good.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_the oil from the PCV is not only normal, it is actually good. 

really? can you explain why? im not doubting you im just interested.
could this cause any of my smell or smoke/steam?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

the small drips of oil (think spatter) enter the compressor housing allowing it to almost be "self lubed" per se, and then they burn off. 
it also sends a little bit of oil through the intake track, which in turn hits the valves from the back, allowing them to be slightly lubed (albeit small ammounts)


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

thank you ol' wise one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Mike is right, if you are running a regular cartridge in the turbo (ie. not like the Garrett RS series stuff [watercooling in addition], the supplemental oil might help with turbo lubrication). However be careful here as what you are using is blow-by to lube the turbo and the amount of blow-by is determined by the condition of your motor (it is not regulated in any way). You might have excessive blow-by due to worn rings etc... therefore you could be putting too much oil back into your intake and into your turbo. For diagnosing this why dont you just plug your recirc on the intake and send the blow-by to a catch-can? If your oil burning stops then you know where your problem is originating.
As for your sound... if you are hearing it at all RPMs then it is probably exhaust related. I am assuming you hear it at idle and makes your car "sound" more powerful than it really is. Those kits spring exhaust leaks around the DP so make sure that you are tight up by the turbo and also under the car towards the rest of your exhaust system.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

no. i dont hear it at all at idle. car sounds normal. if im driving say 45 in 5th gear and start to go up a small hill and give it maybe 15-25% throttle the turbo will be whistling but not making boost, if i push the gas a little harder it will make a small bit of boost. 
its just that even when im driving around town i can hear it when im accelerating almost all the time once i get past 1500rpms and have the gas held down a small bit. I granny drive my car daily but it still whistles a lot. Some people just told me i might have an exhaust leak...


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

thats how my car sounds







but i didnt get this sound until i deleted the cat and muffler, its because i can hear the turbo through my exhaust , not boosting but just spinning. i hear it on the smallest acceleration and even a little on decel. i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_thats how my car sounds







but i didnt get this sound until i deleted the cat and muffler, its because i can hear the turbo through my exhaust , not boosting but just spinning. i hear it on the smallest acceleration and even a little on decel. i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have no cat. 3" DP to 2.5" testpipe to autotech 2.5" "cat"back exhuast...
could that be why i hear it so much? i'm going full 3" from the DP back once i find someone to weld it togeder...


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

yep


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

quick question for the obd1 guys. I have bfi .5 mounts all the way around, and when I take my foot off of the accelerator, its pretty jerky. Im wondering if I am having a fueling issue and am just wondering if this is normal. Thanks


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

what software are you running? I had the same issue. Turned out there was a glitch in the C2 software.
You running 3bar? or 4?


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

im running c2 software, not really sure which version it is. Also running a 4bar. Did they replace your chip?


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

yep. Call matt.


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

sorry, is matt with c2?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

yes


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

older couple here in town has a Transporter RV. not a factory VW rv but def a proffesional RV. also, its a VR6. 
you guys think this thing could survive 6psi?


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

we were discussing that in my local group. get a RV transporter for about $20k and boost it. 450whp RV that sounds like a race car? hell yes


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i should steal it and install my kit on there....


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

need some help guys
a few months back the car started smoking a small bit from the turbo area. friend said it could beoil still sitting in the turbo after the car was off, but then i started to notice it while the car was running. i do let the car cool down for atleast a minute or more everytime i stop, even if i havnt been pushing it hard. i also let it warm up for atleast 5min first start of the day and usually a minute or 2 everytime after that.
So far im assuming i have a small oil leak under the turbo somewhere. the return line almost looks like getting oil splattered on it from somewhere. no leaks from the feed or return attachement areas though.
Lately i have started to see smoke come from my car after its been idling or sometimes just wen i come to a stop. sometimes theres no smoke, other times there is a SHAT ton of smoke. smoke coming out the exhaustdidnt start happening until about 3 weeks ago
im just trying to figure out what COULD be wrong. i plan on pulling everthing except the exhaust mani in the next few weeks so clean some stuff and try and source that leak, but the crazy amounts of smoke are starting to worry me.
Also, are there any bolts or studs that i CAN NOT re-use? i dont wanna be stuck waiting on some bolt i have to order...also, any advice/pointers on my first semi tear down since the install would be helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
also, i have steadily checked my oil during the past few weeks and its still at the same level....

_Modified by dankvwguy at 6:12 PM 9-23-2008_


_Modified by dankvwguy at 6:13 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_the small drips of oil (think spatter) enter the compressor housing allowing it to almost be "self lubed" per se, and then they burn off. 
it also sends a little bit of oil through the intake track, which in turn hits the valves from the back, allowing them to be slightly lubed (albeit small ammounts)

Huh? I would not want want oil going into my intake it has a low octane level for one, it won't go into the motor in a spray but rather run in. The turbo does not need to be lubricated outside the seal. The valves don't need any oil below the stem seals it won't work any better.
so my opinion would use a catch can even if you recirculate it.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

anyone got any input on my current situation? i really dont wanna end up messing the car up. its my daily right now, def gonna start wrenching on the mk1 in my spare time


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

I would think it could be two things. Either your turbo seals are going I hope you an oil presure restrictor. It could also be stem seals going bad and leaking and therefore you get smoke.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

doubt it with the stems, its gotta have something to do with the turbo
and what are you trying to say in that second sentence haha?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

TJ, he is saying to put in a restrictor on the oil feed line.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

its been installed since day one....
just took the car out for a beat down and it performed fantastic and the smoke stopped from the exhaust, for now, but the turbo itself was still smoking as usual, perhaps a little less, but still smoking. I'm gonna give kinetics a call after class today


_Modified by dankvwguy at 10:50 AM 9-24-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

are the lines dripping on the turbo?


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

nope. feed is super clean. the return line has some oil splatter on it, but the fitting area is clean. its like oil is squirting out of the turbo somewhere/somehow...
can all bolts be reused? what about gaskets? i may pull the turbo this weekend and reinstall it all just for the hell of it...the kit only had 6k on it...


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

bolts can, gaskets shouldn't, but can be reused.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

k. anyone else here ever have the issue of the bottom driver side turbo-manifold stud/bolt doesnt go on as far as the rest? someone told me its normal but its always bothered me...


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*



dankvwguy said:


> k. anyone else here ever have the issue of the bottom driver side turbo-manifold stud/bolt doesnt go on as far as the rest? someone told me its normal but its always bothered me...[/QUOTE
> I think they all go in even. If they don't it probably has a little trash in the threads. It should not make it less strong by sticking out a little though.


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Another VR6T


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

nice, and a mk2 this time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
new addition to the car 17x8's and 17x10's







(a little of topic but who cares)








i also have an intercooler and piping that ill be ordering next week. ill get pic up as soon as i get stuff in my hands


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_nice, and a mk2 this time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



I'll be adding a second Vrt to the list pretty soon too.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

gudaammmnn
im happy with one.....blown seals and all


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_gudaammmnn
im happy with one.....blown seals and all










The more impractical rotten gas mileage carz I own the better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

everyone seems to say that but i get 240-280 with moderate boosting....i can get 300 easily if i drove on the highway more...
these blown seals are driving me nuts, doesnt seem to affect much other then a smoking exhaust and turbo at times but still...i hate it


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_everyone seems to say that but i get 240-280 with moderate boosting....i can get 300 easily if i drove on the highway more...


I am running 22+ on a 630cc tune, so those numbers you quoted aint happening for me.








The second one will be more tame though, keeping it at "moderate" boost.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

well im am running between 6-9psi haha


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

What's the most that I can run with #30s non-intercooled?... The inline walbro and fmic is not yet installed


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (omllenado)*

5-6 psi just like the stg1 kinetic kit... 
9-10psi intercooled or water/meth... 
10+ with fuel pump, intercooler, head spacer, water/meth inj. till MAF and injectors is MAXed out (which you dont want to do)


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_10+ with fuel pump, intercooler, head spacer, water/meth inj. till MAF and injectors is MAXed out (which you dont want to do) 

















20+ is my goal for after christmas. lower CR before then though. im gonna turn the car up to 12 on the stock compression once my IC stuff gets here. already got water/meth


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

haha I'm such a *****. I run 10 psi max w/ 36#, frontmount and 9:1


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_5-6 psi just like the stg1 kinetic kit... 
9-10psi intercooled or water/meth... 
10+ with fuel pump, intercooler, head spacer, water/meth inj. till MAF and injectors is MAXed out (which you dont want to do) 
















i beg to differ. 
10 psi is safe on a 30# tune with the .63 AR hot (t3t4) that comes with the kit. 
i ran 15 psi with meth. stock compression, non intercooled.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ya. VR600M ran 11psi with just water/meth. 
ive seen a thread about 15psi all day long on stock compression but i believe hes upgraded the injectors and other fuel related stuff


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_ya. VR600M ran 11psi with just water/meth. 
ive seen a thread about 15psi all day long on stock compression but i believe hes upgraded the injectors and other fuel related stuff

nope, i ran it for a year, 15 psi, stock CR, 30 # injectors. stow stage two WMI kit. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
nope, i ran it for a year, 15 psi, stock CR, 30 # injectors. stow stage two WMI kit. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EXACTLY what i have








all i need now is to find my allen wrench















would 12psi be safe if im not sure about my turbo seals being toast?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
would 12psi be safe if im not sure about my turbo seals being toast?

nope, but i would do it anyway


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
nope, i ran it for a year, 15 psi, stock CR, 30 # injectors. stow stage two WMI kit. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Brian(crazysccrmd) will probably jump on here in a second but he too was running 30#, stock CR plus water-meth non FMIC for a while on ~12 psi.

I did ~12 psi on 36# stock CR for quite a while.
Get a wideband and monitor your ish, that way you have conclusive numbers as to what your fueling is doing compared to your boost.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
would 12psi be safe if im not sure about my turbo seals being toast?


Three questions...
1. You look into tearing that thing apart to examine it and if needed getting a rebuild kit?
2. Do you use a restrictor?
3. Do you have an oil pressure gauge? Just wondering if you are running higher than typical oil pressure leading to those seals taking a shyyt.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

i have a wideband, just have been to lazy to hook up the gauge. I can plug it up to a laptop though, just gotta steal my sisters








im gonna go turn it up to 11psi for the day, see how i like it.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
im gonna go turn it up to 11psi for the day, see how i like it.


Prediction: You will love it.
When you get done there... try 22 for good measure.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_

Three questions...
1. You look into tearing that thing apart to examine it and if needed getting a rebuild kit?
2. Do you use a restrictor?
3. Do you have an oil pressure gauge? Just wondering if you are running higher than typical oil pressure leading to those seals taking a shyyt.

1. No, its still under kinetics warranty so if anything ill get it replaced.
2. yes, been installed since day 1
3. no, but about 2 weeks into having the kit running the return line kinked and backed oil into the turbo. The maf went also and flooded the engine with gas. Everything worked fine wen i got it back but about 4 weeks ago the turbo started steaming/smoking a lot after just warming up, then i started getting smoke out the exhaust wen i baby the car daily. Once i give it a little boost the smoke will stop for a few hours, but will return at random if it wants...
if im loosing it oil is SUPER minimal because i have not noticed a single drop missing from my oil. but the car is definitely frying some oil somewhere, yee can smell it


_Modified by dankvwguy at 9:32 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_

Prediction: You will love it.
When you get done there... try 22 for good measure.









will do. just so i dont have to test it, anyone know if i need to turn the kinetics MBC clock or counter clockwise to crank up boost? its set right at 8.5psi now


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Which ever way tightens it. I would assume clockwise would be tighter.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gabe.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gabe.* »_Which ever way tightens it. I would assume clockwise would be tighter.

ok. i thought screwing it in made more boost so ill try that. thanks!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
2. yes, been installed since day 1
3. no, but about 2 weeks into having the kit running the return line kinked and backed oil into the turbo. The maf went also and flooded the engine with gas. Everything worked fine wen i got it back but about 4 weeks ago the turbo started steaming/smoking a lot after just warming up, then i started getting smoke out the exhaust wen i baby the car daily. Once i give it a little boost the smoke will stop for a few hours, but will return at random if it wants...
if im loosing it oil is SUPER minimal because i have not noticed a single drop missing from my oil. but the car is definitely frying some oil somewhere, yee can smell it
_Modified by dankvwguy at 9:32 AM 10-13-2008_

Getting any blow-by from the motor itself? Curious to see if there is a correlation between the oil you are seeing and anything motor related, or if it is definitely a leak originating from the turbo itself.
As for the mbc, I am using a Turbonetics so I'm not sure about the Kinetic version. Dial it up and 1/8th of a turn (either direction), do a 3rd gear pull and monitor CLOSELY what you are spiking at, modify the mbc from there. Don't just jump on it until you are sure what effect your changes are having. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Getting any blow-by from the motor itself? Curious to see if there is a correlation between the oil you are seeing and anything motor related, or if it is definitely a leak originating from the turbo itself.
As for the mbc, I am using a Turbonetics so I'm not sure about the Kinetic version. Dial it up and 1/8th of a turn (either direction), do a 3rd gear pull and monitor CLOSELY what you are spiking at, modify the mbc from there. Don't just jump on it until you are sure what effect your changes are having. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i hear you on the second part. i do that each time ive modified the boost. im paranoid enough as it is. I cant believe i allowed myself to turn it up from 6psi in the first place








but atleast im not a ***** like Joey Russo up there








as for the blowby, how would i check the motor? i know the valve cover has oil going into the intake thanks to that stupid tube, but im re routing that soon. The only thing i notice is that wen the car smokes while idling, it seems to run really smooth, but wen i drive the rpms like to stick at times, making me clunk gears if i shift normally. Sometimes i have to push the clutch in and wait for 3-4 seconds for them to drop enough to let off the clutch. I do have a 10lb flywheel and spec stage 2 clutch, but they have never stuck like that until recently...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
as for the blowby, how would i check the motor? i know the valve cover has oil going into the intake thanks to that stupid tube, but im re routing that soon. 

Exactly, the excess that dumps via the valve cover. If you had a catch can it would be easy to determine, you'd look to see if you had more than usual. As you currently have a recirc just pull the hose and see if you have excess in the air intake (tubing post-MAF running to the compressor side).
Something else that is bugging me, if you are driving normally (assuming in vac/out of boost) how can a leaking turbo cause your RPM to stick? I don't see the correlation there.


_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 10:28 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

oh idk if it did. i was just wondering if they may be related
lets just say 14psi is fun







thats where i let off so who knows where the mbc is set to. I turned it down a good bit wen i got to school so ill test it wen i leave. 
i hate turning stuff down








also, the first time i checked the intake/maf area there was a nice puddle of oil in the tubing. the bottom of the filter gets pretty thickly soaked with it at the bottom if i dont check it every few weeks. is that to much or normal?


_Modified by dankvwguy at 10:50 AM 10-13-2008_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
also, the first time i checked the intake/maf area there was a nice puddle of oil in the tubing. the bottom of the filter gets pretty thickly soaked with it at the bottom if i dont check it every few weeks. is that to much or normal?


there should be no oil in the intake at all. 
are you running a proper oil restrictor on the oil feed line?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
there should be no oil in the intake at all. 
are you running a proper oil restrictor on the oil feed line?

there will be
kinetic kits dont have catch cans, the oil vapor from the valve cover goes back to the intake piping


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ya, i was about to say








and the oil restrictor is the one provided by kinetics to stop the whole issue with blown seals, but obviously it didnt help mine...
20squared told me to call garret, saying my issue was blown seals, so im gonna call them later today and see what they say


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

dump that shiit to the ground, dont go putting oil into your intake and back into your engine. its just the environment, who cares, you'll be dead before its really fuucked.
and i used to run 15psi on C2 36# tune, stock compression and meth and never had any big problems


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

well i almost hit 15psi while i was tweaking it....
i got it set at 10psi with a slight pull to 11psi as the car gets higher in revs.
im gonna reroute that tube this weekend once i find a plug that fits the intake


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

got a bottle of water handy? slap the cap over the intake hole, works perfectly


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_
im gonna reroute that tube this weekend once i find a plug that fits the intake


You can come off the valve cover with a 90 degree radiator hose if you are having problems finding a filter to cap directly to the valve cover.
I know people have their opinions about the recirculated oil being good for lubing the turbo but I am not too fond of that idea. I think the oil feed is enough.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_

You can come off the valve cover with a 90 degree radiator hose if you are having problems finding a filter to cap directly to the valve cover.
I know people have their opinions about the recirculated oil being good for lubing the turbo but I am not too fond of that idea. I think the oil feed is enough.

from my current experiences is BLOWS. so **** having it recircd. Should i put a filter on the valve cover hole or just route a new tube? the filter idea seems easier if its ok for the car....


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

you want a tube at least 6" long so that it hangs down below the frame rail and drips onto the ground. a filter will just let oil drip/spray all over the place


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

You can do either. My preference is to use a 90 degree hose as it keeps all the "funk" clear of the engine bay (get one long enough so that it exits towards the axle). If you want to be environmental savvy get a catch can and go that route with it (dump out your collection as often as needed). Most of the little filters require machining/removing some material to allow them to fit that valve cover exit properly so I don't bother to go that path with it.

Think eBay got some cheapy catch cans too, you might want to look into that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by V-dubbulyuh at 6:56 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

rerouted tube it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i love trees


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

mm mmm
























I also switched back to 10w30 today wen i changed my oil. I was suprised to see the smoke from the turbo stop. I did take a 5 hour trip today but even then i didnt get any smoke from the turbo. Havn't noticed any from the exhaust yet either. Had some fun with a SVT Cobra on the highway ride home from picking the wheels up though, lets just say with 2 sets of rims on/in the car, i still showed wat a VRT can do


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

are oil restrictors really necessary alot of people I have spoken with say they are not needed unless your running a ball bearing turbo
also do I need to run a gasket for WG to ext manifold or would i be ok with some high temp seal?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (rventoo7)*

i only run a gasket from the turbo to the manifold. 
i do not run a gasket between the turbo and the DP
or the mani nad the WG. no issues.

as for the restrictor, you'll hear both ways. my turbo has about 20k miles on it. no restrictor. i think its ok still.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Wanted to wake this thread up. Hope everyone's kits are holding strong. ? question for everyone. I just noticed Kinetic has the STAGE IV kit out for our cars now and it includes the GJ turbo. I almost got the GJ turbo but ended up buying the .81 A/R hotside instead (love it). Does anyone here run the GJ? If so do you have any impressions or #'s (spoot time) ect..? 
Also I noticed it has a #60 inj Tune... Who makes this? is it C2 or another company? does anybody run that tune? if so impressions ? as many of us know the greentop tune is very good is the #60 on par with it as far as drivability? Just curious as this seems the easiest route to solve my quest for more power.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*

It says it is the c2 #60 tune for the stage 4 kit on their website.


----------



## myGTI8ur50 (Nov 1, 2007)

So I'm j/w why the price increase to 3100 now?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (myGTI8ur50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myGTI8ur50* »_So I'm j/w why the price increase to 3100 now?

3" DP.


----------



## myGTI8ur50 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

600$ for a 3in. downpipe?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (myGTI8ur50)*

nah, the prices went up ~ a year ago to ~ 2800, then to 3100 with the 3" DP.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

Can anyone snap me some pics of how the vacuum lines are supposed to be ran for the diverter valve/boost controller/ etc. Kuz my freind took my evap cannaister off and im pretty sure the vac lines are all f'd because it runs like **** and breaks up when i hit boost


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*

that sounds like improperly gapped plugs.
nkg brk7e plugs 
gap them to .022"


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

if thats it ill prolly paypal u 20 bucks


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*

Well tonight i swap plugs, it ran soooo good for about 4 minutes and then started breaking up again. I pulled the plugs and there already pretty much fouled, its running that rich. My question to you guyes is what exactly could make it run that rich


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*

massive boost leak will mess up your AFRs
check that evap solenoid we spoke about and 
watch your boost gauge to see how youre hitting boost.
is it taking longer than normal?
if the car ran good for a few minutes, its probably something small messing 
you up.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

i hope to hell its that evap solinoid. I just spent 15 bucks on new plugs today and 2 hours later there toast haha


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*

how are you guys running the evap solenoid *without* the evap canister???
do you guys still connect it to vac. and run a check valve so vac. opens it and boost closes the valve?
-paolo


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

thats how mine is... but my ****s running like crap so idk if ide exactly go off what i alone suggest haha


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHzeeeBQHn4
thats how my ish is running


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rmeitz167* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHzeeeBQHn4
thats how my ish is running

My g60 had some rich issues like gas in the oil or oil smells like gas. Running rich fouled plugs etc.
It turned out to be the vacuum hose to the map sensor was the culprit nn because of the black smoke out of the the tail pipe ruined my 02 sensor.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (scrapper)*

yeah im kinda leaning towards that, mainly because the vac lines were messed up for a little while and it was smoking badly. So i am gonna test the o2's and then pickup new ones


----------



## UrSeRiOuS (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*

This is a Kinetic stage 1 kit with 42lb. fueling, a GT35R, custom IC pipes with a Garrett 400hp core.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

can anyone throw up pictures of where they welded there o2 bung in for there wideband


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*

wideband should be down toward the bottom of the downpipe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_anybody have any idea why my vrt is smoking like a chimney ...haha
a little BACKGround:
-been sitting under a tent since last August 2007
-put in a 99 long block with 47k miles and a 9:1 spacer
-started it up on xmas eve with a 60lb injector Base Tune w/ Lugtronic PnP
(starts up, warms up fine... drives good, just cant go on boost)(oil is clean, coolant is clean G12+)
-Turbo PT-61 was bought New on January 2008 ( can the turbo seal go bad sitting inside the house?) using an oil restrictor from atp...
*** can it just be condensation from the exhaust 
*** also, i blew the turbo seals on the T62-1 last year when I threw a rod out the front of the block last year... (can it be oil in the exhaust system that needs to be burned off?)
***smells like normal exhaust... not coolant or oil smell








Any input/ideas is appreciated

thanks








paolo
















_Modified by PjS860ct at 1:32 AM 12-27-2008_

How long did the car run for? I am asuming Kevin (lugnuts) set you up with a base tune to drive the car? What is the AFR on the wideband reading?


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

i was told by kinetic that its supposed to be no more than 18" from the turbo


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Yes, it has the 60lb base tune ( Kev actually put 60lb injectors w/ a 4 bar fpr on his passat and tuned it for my Lugtronic) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> to Kev! 
only drove it for a few minute to check if everything is ok, which it was, except cant find reverse <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> and some kind of noise coming from the head







then back home...
wideband is reading Lambda: .79 @ idle and .84 driving around (its rich, if the math is correct its ~11.6 afr @ idle and ~12.3 cruising around) will be tuning as soon as i fugure out *The Noise*...







<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 
****here is a video of The Noise:****
1- http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...1.flv
2- http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...0.flv
the engine has been sitting for ~1.5 years, can that cause the engine to sound like this???
thanks
paolo <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/grinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 

*** everything has been good for a while now... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by PjS860ct at 9:11 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rmeitz167* »_i was told by kinetic that its supposed to be no more than 18" from the turbo

yup, thats near the bottom of the DP for most of us.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
yup, thats near the bottom of the DP for most of us. 

or right at the outlet of the turbine


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Pretty please stay in my watched topics.


----------



## Jerelin7686 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

back into watched topics


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jerelin7686)*

cant let this much good info die.
bump
and i'm finally getting a .82 hotside!!


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I sold off everything on this kit. I think the only things left are the Exaust mani wastegate and Oil feed.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Rmeitz167)*

Upgrade time


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

keep this bumpeddd... i was looking or this for forever


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_and i'm finally getting a .82 hotside!!

You won't be sorry!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (BLSport)*

i put one on my buddies car but he never drives it hard so i dont know the difference.
mine should be here next week. it will go on hte day it gets here.
then i will post up the differences.
im going to write down when boost starts, 10 psi and all that for the .63
then agian for the .82 so there is a real comparison posted.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

hotside will be here tomorrow. i have to log where my boost starts and tops off today.
will post up tomorrow i hope.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_hotside will be here tomorrow. i have to log where my boost starts and tops off today.
will post up tomorrow i hope.

log your maf readings. that'll show you the power difference.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

hotside came in today but family stuff came first.
didnt get started on it til like 8pm.
its in, but i broke a vacuum T.
as for when my .63 started making boost and when it made full boost (10psi) it all happens so quickly that I couldnt do it myself.
i know it starts boosting in the mid 2000s (like 2400) 
then depending on the gear, it makes full boost anywhere from 3200 to 3600rpms or so.
i will drive the .82 tomorrow and report. 
Here is the odd thing. the damn DP did NOT want to mate up to the .82. i guess the .82 sits higher or something because the Kinetic DP was a PITA to get on there. On the .63 it just bolted on no problem.
anyone else have this issue. i think jettin2class did when we installed his.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_Here is the odd thing. the damn DP did NOT want to mate up to the .82. i guess the .82 sits higher or something because the Kinetic DP was a PITA to get on there. On the .63 it just bolted on no problem.
anyone else have this issue. i think jettin2class did when we installed his.

Its outlet flange is located a bit different relative to the .63 A/R housing, but I was able to get things lined up without much difficulty.
Onset of boost/torque should be much smoother now, and it should pull harder/longer up top than it did with the .63 A/R housing. You might even consider turning up the boost a bit after you feel this for yourself, since torque won't be so switch-like.
BTW, I think I just heard your driveline say "thank you!" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (BLSport)*

what DP do you have?
what size is it?
when i helped jettin2class i think i recall having the same issue. could just be something about my heatshield under the car or my DP is odd.
i have the kinetic 3" DP (recirced WG).
man i miss my 20 squared DP. it just fit better all the way around.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Your downpipe is probably the difference, I'm still rockin' the 2.5" Kinetic downpipe.
I'm already making way more power than I know what to do with, and the 2.5" downpipe doesn't appear to be a restriction as of yet; I'm sure I could gain a bit earlier spool with a 3" downpipe and maybe a few more ponies to boot, but I really don't need it at this point.
I'll fab myself a larger downpipe if/when I go bigger turbo down the road.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

so last night i finally drove it hard.
all i can say is that i do not like it at all.
the boost comes on so slowly that you never really feel it in 3rd gear and up.
i used to be right with my buddies car and last night he worked me many times.
i have to get used to driving this car all over again. im not a high RPM kind of driver so this hotside is not my cup of tea so far. we'll see if i get used to it.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Turn up the boost!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
the boost comes on so slowly that you never really feel it in 3rd gear and up.
i used to be right with my buddies car and last night he worked me many times.


then something is wrong. 
the hotside difference is not going to make that big of a difference.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

yeah. i feel the car breaking up a bit above 6psi.
im gonna put new plugs in it and regap. 
we'll see.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

longest thread ive seen on one topic


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_yeah. i feel the car breaking up a bit above 6psi.
im gonna put new plugs in it and regap. 
we'll see. 

Yea mine was falling apart above 10 psi, i checked all the plugs, some were at high as 35 somehow, regapped them all and it runs like a champ now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (schimt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schimt* »_
Yea mine was falling apart above 10 psi, i checked all the plugs, some were at high as 35 somehow, regapped them all and it runs like a champ now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i gotta get off my lazy butt.
i know i gapped them to .022 when i installed them. checked them THRICE (three times). but i'll pull them again and see. i did have a TB code again. my TB has been going bad for over a year, but i like firearms more than throttle bodies.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

have you tried shooting the throttle body?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

bullets and my car dont mix.
im unable to work on the car for a few days and swap out/gap some plugs.
i will take TBTs advice and gap them larger. i will try .025". 
if its bad, i'll knock it down to the .022" i have run for 2 years.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_bullets and my car dont mix.
im unable to work on the car for a few days and swap out/gap some plugs.
i will take TBTs advice and gap them larger. i will try .025". 
if its bad, i'll knock it down to the .022" i have run for 2 years.

unhook your battery, and allow the tps adjustment to reset, then do a re-alignment. the tps is crucial for tuning, and the car will never run properly if the tps isnt 100%.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

replaced the plugs, gapped to .024"
it runs much better now, and less wheelspin.
the old plugs had worn down to a gap of .028"
i guess they just werent up to par anymore.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

^^^ how many miles on the old plugs?
thanks
paolo


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

im not sure. 
probably close to 10k miles.
not a ton, but alot for these copper plugs i think.
we'll see if it stays running nicely. i think it will


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Feeling better about the feel of the smoother/later spool now that you've gotten your bugs worked out, or still not diggin' it?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

what's the deal with this.... my buddy has a stage 3 setup. the silicone coupler from the t-body to the cast elbow is sitting on the turbo. the turbo is actually pushing into the coupler so bad that we have to put the coupler on the t body with the intake manifold unbolted, then tighten down the manifold. otherwise impossible to install. what is the deal with this? if this is how it is that is a horrible design. i wanted to shell out for a kinetic kit but not if this is how the fit and finish is going to be. i haven't seen any others locally up close.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_what's the deal with this.... my buddy has a stage 3 setup. the silicone coupler from the t-body to the cast elbow is sitting on the turbo. the turbo is actually pushing into the coupler so bad that we have to put the coupler on the t body with the intake manifold unbolted, then tighten down the manifold. otherwise impossible to install. what is the deal with this? if this is how it is that is a horrible design. i wanted to shell out for a kinetic kit but not if this is how the fit and finish is going to be. i haven't seen any others locally up close. 

got pics? your post is actually pretty hard to understand.
perhaps a turbo clocking issue?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

the coupler from the cast 90 that goes to the t-body is sitting on the turbo compressor housing. it is crushing the coupler from the bottom. the only way to get this coupler installed is to unbolt the intake manifold and lift it up, attach the coupler to the throttle body and to the cast 90. then bolt down the manifold. the turbo is not clocked wrong. compressor outlet points down behind the motor. kinetic stage 3. mk3 vr6


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

if you have an intercooled setup, then the turbo should not have a 90 on it. the 90 is for the non intercooled setups.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_if you have an intercooled setup, then the turbo should not have a 90 on it. the 90 is for the non intercooled setups.

he means the cast elbow with the nipple on it for the DV recirc. i think all the kinetic kits are a tight fit there.
as for my new hotside. im getting more used to it. we'll see how i like it over the next couple weeks.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
he means the cast elbow with the nipple on it for the DV recirc. i think all the kinetic kits are a tight fit there.
as for my new hotside. im getting more used to it. we'll see how i like it over the next couple weeks.

ahhh, makes sense. pics always makes these posts easier.
once you adjust to the new hotside, i bet you'll like it more and more. its nice having the power come on smoother, and not fall off so fast.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

yeah sorry can't get any pics ATM. I guess using an intake manifold heat spacer would help or fix this, but that is just a bandaid. a bolt on kit should be able to be installed without any tricks or clearance issues. i will have him post up some pictures tonight.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

all of the kits that do not relocate the throttle body have this same "issue"
i can still get mine on there and so can others with the kinetic IC setup.
i think you need to get creative in the order that you install things to get it to work.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

that sucks. i guess i'd only shell out for a stage1 and then do the rest myself. a silicone 90 off the t-body would help out a lot. shorty manifold ftw if running these kits.


----------



## -freak- (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

It is my car in question that Josh aka VEE-DUBBER is refering too!! I am on my lunch right now, but will get some pics after work... I could understand a tight fit, but this is ridiculious.. It is beyond a tight fit!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (-freak-)*

your compressor housing is probably clocked a little bit wrong with tightens the clearance in that area.
thats my best guess.
i hope you get it sorted.


----------



## -freak- (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (-freak-)*

and the pictures make it look like it's not as bad as it really is.


----------



## -freak- (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_and the pictures make it look like it's not as bad as it really is.


Actually look at the buldge in the first and last picture, the hose is supposed to go straight off of the TB not bend up like that.. It is under so much stress, I have a feeling it will eventually blow off of the TB!! Hell, you were there trying to put it all back together!! You shouldn't have to loosen the intake manifold, just to put the intercooler piping on...


_Modified by -freak- at 10:47 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (-freak-)*

yeah. it won't last like that. i don't think it's a clocking issue but we can play with it and see if your piping will still line up.


----------

